# Welche Bilder und Videos bringen euch zum lachen?



## shadow24 (9. März 2010)

nach den ganzen "was spielt ihr gerade?"-"was esst ihr gerade?"-"was regt euch auf?"-threads möchte ich mal versuchen ein witzigen thread ins Leben zu rufen, um einen ein bissel bei Laune zu halten...kann ich heute gut gebrauchen...
ich fang mal an mit diesem(hab aber noch ein paar in Reserve):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich neulich in der Bild den Begriff "Bier-Messie" las, musste ich doch schmunzeln. Die Herrschaften lassen sich immer wieder was einfalles.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, wo nur?


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. März 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nach den ganzen "was spielt ihr gerade?"-"was esst ihr gerade?"-"was regt euch auf?"-threads möchte ich mal versuchen ein witzigen thread ins Leben zu rufen, um einen ein bissel bei Laune zu halten...kann ich heute gut gebrauchen...
> ich fang mal an mit diesem(hab aber noch ein paar in Reserve):
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich:

Ich habe das Bild schon mehrfach gesehen, habe aber KEINE Ahnung was daran witzig ist. Könnte bitte jemand die Situation für mich aufklären?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. März 2010)

is zwar ziemlich billig aber ich kann immer wieder drüber lachen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das bild gabs schonmal im fail thread aber hier passt es auch ganz gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Ich habe das Bild schon mehrfach gesehen, habe aber KEINE Ahnung was daran witzig ist. Könnte bitte jemand die Situation für mich aufklären?



Die Anzüge sind Seuchenschutz oder Sprengstoffschutzanzüge, jetzt richte mal deinen Blick auf die Tüte.


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (9. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Ich habe das Bild schon mehrfach gesehen, habe aber KEINE Ahnung was daran witzig ist. Könnte bitte jemand die Situation für mich aufklären?



Ich gehe davon aus, dass auf dem Bild gerade ein Blindgänger entschärft wird. Und während sich vorne konzentriert wird, ist der Herr hinten dabei, eine Tüte platzen zu lassen.


----------



## Manoroth (9. März 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die Anzüge sind Seuchenschutz oder Sprengstoffschutzanzüge, jetzt richte mal deinen Blick auf die Tüte.



das sind schutz anzüge für leute die bomben etc entschärfen. der voredere werkelt gerade an nem blindgänger rum so wies aussieht und der hinten drann will die tütet zerplatzen lassen. was mit einem blindgänger passiert wen man da ranputscht muss ich ja wohl keinem erklären oder?^^


----------



## Soramac (9. März 2010)

Das mit den Küken die über den Schacht da laufen, ist nicht lustig


----------



## Neyru (9. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das mit den Küken die über den Schacht da laufen, ist nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Definitiv nich..


----------



## DasX2007 (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. März 2010)

> Das mit den Küken die über den Schacht da laufen, ist nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erstaunlicherweise bin ich mal Soramacs Meinung !


----------



## DasX2007 (9. März 2010)

Ihr habt echt Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. März 2010)

Endlich wieder posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (9. März 2010)

Ich brech ab, zu herrlich

was von mir...hmm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Bilder



Da kenn ich auch eins.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjaja, der gute alte , wer kennt ihn nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Jaja, die Franzosen, unsere beliebten Nachbarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (9. März 2010)

Nach Frankreich fahr ich nur auf Ketten

Damits was fürs Thema hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht rechts, nur wenn ich ne Fraktion wär, wär ich Franzosen gegenüber Hasserfüllt eingestellt


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. März 2010)

geile Bilder,Leute...ihr habts drauf...
so nun ich wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie cool? xD


----------



## DasX2007 (10. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. März 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Haha, da denkt man erst "Das muss ein Türke sein!" und dann kommt nur "Norbert" und mein Blick O_O' ... xD


----------



## &#27177;Chee (11. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (11. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Typ rechts guckt einfach zu gut.


----------



## Harloww (11. März 2010)

Dieser Thread ist wie eine Zeitreise durch das Internet. Ein wirklich langweilige, kindische Zeitreise.


----------



## marion9394 (11. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist wie eine Zeitreise durch das Internet. Ein wirklich langweilige, kindische Zeitreise.



Hey Ernie! Wie gehts Bert?
Immernoch ein Paar?


_______________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (11. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und @ über mir: das letzte ist eher ein comic als ein Bild


----------



## Harloww (11. März 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> und @ über mir: das letzte ist eher ein comic als ein Bild



Ahja, dann ist das da aber eher ein Diagramm als ein Bild.
Ganz großes Kino, jolk.


----------



## jolk (11. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ahja, dann ist das da aber eher ein Diagramm als ein Bild.
> Ganz großes Kino, jolk.



hmpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mache fehler nicht zweimal 


Spoiler



diesmal ists 100% ein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich finds lustig


----------



## Szputnyik (11. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (11. März 2010)

Egal in welchen Thread man guckt, immer gibt es mindestens einen der seinen sinnlosen Senf dazu geben muss... Wenns dir nicht gefällt schau halt nicht rein!

Back 2 Topic..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullingrad (11. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragon1 (11. März 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


SCHEISSE ICH HAB MICH AN EINER *WEINTRAUBE *VERSCHLUCKT! DAS IST ARG LUSTIG <3


----------



## Raema (11. März 2010)

[ Moderatorengruss ]


----------



## Ultimo01 (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> SCHEISSE ICH HAB MICH AN EINER *WEINTRAUBE *VERSCHLUCKT! DAS IST ARG LUSTIG <3



Mag mir jemand den Witz erklären?


----------



## Manowar (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Mag mir jemand den Witz erklären?




Du bist der Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanojason92 (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du bist der Witz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, ha. Lustiges Comeback, Mann mit Sonderzeichen.
Dennoch, ich sehe an dem Bild nichts lustiges.


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der beste überhaupt, finde ich^^


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KARUxx (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte noch welche aber die sind nix für Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. März 2010)

KARUxx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD ich schmeiss mich weg, ders so genial alter wahahahahahahaha xD


----------



## Marvîn (12. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. März 2010)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wahrscheinlich der, der alles in Großbuchstaben geschrieben hat.


----------



## TheGui (13. März 2010)

KARUxx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich liebe dieses Bild!


----------



## Held² (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (13. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG Neinnn xD so geil das Bild ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sind ja mal absolut genial.xD


----------



## shadow24 (15. März 2010)

perfekte WM 2010:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (15. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hab mir das Bild jetzt 'ne Minute lang oder so angeschaut und mir ist daran nichts aufgefallen, was irgenwie lustig sein sollte. Klär mich auch ^^


Ich mag mich irren, aber ich habe noch keine Bilder in der Bibel gesehen (im Grunde hab ich noch nie eine Bibel gesehen). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Pics or it did not happen!"


----------



## Bloodletting (15. März 2010)

Ich würde eher behaupten, dass das an den Spruch "Screen or it didn't happen!" angelehnt ist.

Also wenn jemand behauptet "Ey ich hab Arthas im 25er Hardmode down!", dann sagt der andere "Screen or it didn't happen!".
Ebenso bei der Bibel, sagt jemand "Es gibt einen Gott!", worauf der andere entgegnet: "Pics or it didn't happen!".

Analysierung beendet.^^


----------



## shadow24 (15. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich würde eher behaupten, dass das an den Spruch "Screen or it didn't happen!" angelehnt ist.
> 
> Also wenn jemand behauptet "Ey ich hab Arthas im 25er Hardmode down!", dann sagt der andere "Screen or it didn't happen!".
> Ebenso bei der Bibel, sagt jemand "Es gibt einen Gott!", worauf der andere entgegnet: "Pics or it didn't happen!".
> ...



genau so soll es gemeint sein...alles andere wäre sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2010)

Diese Bilder gab es schon lange bevor es WoW gab... nur so nebenbei. Aber sicherlich ist das eine Anlehnung an solche Geschehnisse, sofern dieses Bild eben unter solch ein Thema gepostet wird. Alleine gesehen... hat weder WoW noch irgendetwas anderes damit zu tun.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (15. März 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> perfekte WM 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind wir nicht verheiratet, Mr.Shadow??


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie lang seid ihr schon zusammen?


Zugegeben, es war kein Bild... aber ich lachte herzlich.
Danke dafür.


----------



## Harloww (15. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich würde eher behaupten, dass das an den Spruch "Screen or it didn't happen!" angelehnt ist.



Ich würde eher behaupten, dass nicht jeder Scheiß mit WoW zu tun hat oder aus diesem Sumpf der Dummheit entsprungen ist.


----------



## jolk (15. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich würde eher behaupten, dass nicht jeder Scheiß mit WoW zu tun hat oder aus diesem Sumpf der Dummheit entsprungen ist.



wie kommts du darauf, dass der spruch mit wow zu tun hat(wird da zwar oft benutzt kommt aber woanders her...)? er hat nur das beispiel benutzt, um zu verdeutlichen wie der spruch gemeint ist...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hmm könnte auch anfangen "nichtlustig" bilder zu posten, aber davon bringen mich zu viele zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. März 2010)

Ich frag mich eher ob sich dieses Bestattungsunternehmen viel mit Klagen rumschlagen muss...
Aus der Werbung kann man ihnen einen verdammten Strick drehen!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fehlenden zynismus kann man ihnen nicht vorwerfen...


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> fehlenden zynismus kann man ihnen nicht vorwerfen...



Erinnert mich an den Friedhof, bei dem ein Grosses P ist und darunter "nur fuer Kunden"


----------



## mccord (15. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (15. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. März 2010)

L00k at ma signature, plx! xD

Ich bin immernoch am abfeiern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie er sich umschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (16. März 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht verheiratet, Mr.Shadow??




bestimmt nicht,denn...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (16. März 2010)

und noch ein böses:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. kann mir wer erklären, wo sich da der witz versteckt (unten)? ^^ ich raffs nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (16. März 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> ich raffs nicht.


Geht mir auch so... ich bin mir auch net sicher, ob das überhaupt ein witziges Bild sein soll.

"The game"... hmm, nee, keine Idee.


----------



## shadow24 (16. März 2010)

also ich kann mir nur vorstellen das es was mit diesem "The Game" (siehe link)zu tun haben könnte,gerade in dem Bezug auf die Regeln udn Strategien,die hier auf der Seite angezeigt werden.falls das tatsächlich damit zu tun hat ist das aber sehr weit hergeholt.zumal ja kaum jemand davon weiss...aber es ist ein Versuch der Erklärung...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(mind_game)


----------



## Neyru (16. März 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also ich kann mir nur vorstellen das es was mit diesem "The Game" (siehe link)zu tun haben könnte,gerade in dem Bezug auf die Regeln udn Strategien,die hier auf der Seite angezeigt werden.falls das tatsächlich damit zu tun hat ist das aber sehr weit hergeholt.zumal ja kaum jemand davon weiss...aber es ist ein Versuch der Erklärung...
> http://en.wikipedia....Game_(mind_game)



fuuu i just lost the game


----------



## Ennia (16. März 2010)

hm, kann sein... dem schadenfrohen gesichtsausdruck der göre zufolge... naja. Ich dachte erst an "fast seduction" oder den pick up artists ^^ da gabs doch auch ein buch von einem der casanovas das auch "the game - blablabla" hieß.

dummes spiel, btw.


----------



## Thoor (16. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> fuuu i just lost the game



me2

btw cute avatar haste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist das sakura?


----------



## Neyru (16. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> me2
> 
> btw cute avatar haste
> 
> ...



nope, sakura hat grüne augen btw :3


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (16. März 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WTF kann man in China/Japan kein Bier kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder was soll das?^^


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach epic..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (16. März 2010)

lool @ Peter Crouch XDD


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (16. März 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> btw. kann mir wer erklären, wo sich da der witz versteckt (unten)? ^^ ich raffs nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich habs verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (16. März 2010)

ERKLÄR !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also ich habs verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh bitte lehrt mich, Meister.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. März 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie geil ist das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## tschilpi (16. März 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Oh bitte lehrt mich, Meister.


*Zitat Wikipedia: The Game* (deutsch: _das Spiel_) ist ein Running Gag und Internet-Phänomen um ein Spiel, dessen einziges Ziel es ist, das Spiel zu vergessen. _The Game_ ist damit kein eigentliches Spiel, das aktiv gespielt werden kann. Die &#8222;Spieler" verbreiten vielmehr Anspielungen darauf, insbesondere die Mitteilung, man habe das Spiel verloren, um so andere zum Verlieren zu bringen.

Schau auf die Wandtafel. ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (16. März 2010)

tschilpi schrieb:


> *Zitat Wikipedia: The Game* (deutsch: _das Spiel_) ist ein Running Gag und Internet-Phänomen um ein Spiel, dessen einziges Ziel es ist, das Spiel zu vergessen. _The Game_ ist damit kein eigentliches Spiel, das aktiv gespielt werden kann. Die „Spieler" verbreiten vielmehr Anspielungen darauf, insbesondere die Mitteilung, man habe das Spiel verloren, um so andere zum Verlieren zu bringen.
> 
> Schau auf die Wandtafel. ^^



Aaah, das heißt:

durch dieses Bild bringt man die Leute, die das Spiel kenne dazu, dass sie daran denken - und schon haben sie verloren?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Aaah, das heißt:
> 
> durch dieses Bild bringt man die Leute, die das Spiel kenne dazu, dass sie daran denken - und schon haben sie verloren?^^



Wow... 100 Gummipunkte...


----------



## Ennia (17. März 2010)

die erklärung gäbe es schon auf seite 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem ist "the game" bescheiden und überhaupt nicht lustig....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. März 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab selbser T Shirts wo draufsteht:
Or just give it to your Mum.


----------



## Potpotom (17. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab selbser T Shirts wo draufsteht:
> Or just give it to your Mum.


Ich glaub ich hab noch nie auf so ein Etikett geschaut... muss das doch direkt mal nachholen.

Das find ich witzig.


----------



## Knallfix (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2010)

haha,geil Rexo,der Clown-Torten-Soldat mitten in der Schlacht...und zack Volltreffer))
das ist doch aus ner Szene von Band of Brothers mein ich...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Der Clown ist verdammt geil ^_^ Hier meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. März 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O_O'

Das ist mit genial-großem Abstand die geilste Uhr-Werbung, die ich je gesehen habe. xD


----------



## Bitialis (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die find ich immer wieder Amüsant =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (20. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Critical Pain (20. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich musste lachen!


----------



## Darussios (21. März 2010)

Hier mein Beitrag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (1. April 2010)

Ich muss diesen Thread einfach wieder ausgraben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich total weggefeiert.


----------



## Breakyou (1. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat sich wohl verschluckt..

Edit// Mal ehrlich..was für einen Titel hätte sie bekomme, falls sie es geschafft hätte?
_Staubsauger?_


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Echt jetzt xD
Die Bestaetigung: Gott hat einen guten Musikeschmack xD


----------



## Dominau (2. April 2010)

haha das ist echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2010)

Arme Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dieses Jahr fällt Ostern leider aus. (Natürlich ist das kein echter Hase^^) Edit: Kann einer der Mods mal das Bild kleiner machen? Bei mir funzts nicht...


----------



## Dominau (3. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wurd schonmal gepostet


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> das wurd schonmal gepostet



Sry, hab auch gedacht es wurde schon irgendwann mal gepostet^^.
Egal, einmal zuviel wird wohl auch nix machen .


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. April 2010)

Is doch vollkommen egal, ob es schonmal gepostet wurde...
es heisst ja "welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. April 2010)

Hier mal ein paar neue die sich so in der letzen zeit angesammelt haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[entfernt]


----------



## Potpotom (13. April 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sags unngern, aber irgendwas lief da schief.... OneNightShit? Man weiss es nicht.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm wenn ich da jetzt lachen muss?
> Fand den immer so toll, aber das bild ist auch geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Wa make you laugh at someones death." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu göttlich das bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir kommen zwar beide dafür in die hölle aber das isses wert =D


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Mich bringt das zum lachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (16. April 2010)

hat neulich jemand anders in nem anderen thread gepostet. ich musste lachen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (16. April 2010)

Dann musst du aber noch das dazugehörige Video gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

selbst photografiert aus dem Malbuch meiner kleine Cousine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> xD



EPIC WIN!


----------



## Falathrim (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. April 2010)

omg göttlich, woher sind die? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (16. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich sind die Bilder aus den unheimlichen und SuFu-losen tiefen [entfernt]´s

Das bringt mich immer wieder zum Lachen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. April 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> omg göttlich, woher sind die?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



[entfernt]
(Die Seite ist als Link zu posten in Buffed verboten *g*)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2010)

Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horde ist kake (16. April 2010)

Also ich sag nur imba



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> xD



Oh man das muss ich erstmal rumschicken xD


----------



## Deanne (16. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab selbser T Shirts wo draufsteht:
> Or just give it to your Mum.



Dropdead? So eines hab ich auch. Meine Ma fand es witzig. ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dropdead? So eines hab ich auch. Meine Ma fand es witzig. ^^



Nö, war von Tchibo.


----------



## Skatero (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie heißt das spiel, wo die figur mit drin ist? hab das früher immer gespielt aber mir fällts nicht merh ein -.-


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> wie heißt das spiel, wo die figur mit drin ist? hab das früher immer gespielt aber mir fällts nicht merh ein -.-



Starfox oder Lylatwars


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2010)

Sänk ju Zam


----------



## Petersburg (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. April 2010)

raff ich net


----------



## Noxiel (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. April 2010)

wie poehse xD


----------



## shadow24 (20. April 2010)

schade,wenn da jetzt Medwedew neben Merkel drauf gewesen wäre hätte ich dem Bild geglaubt...
aber stimmt schon,Putin ist ja eigentlich immer noch derjenige der Russlands Schicksal entscheidet...


----------



## Sekundant (20. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danhino (20. April 2010)

Ich find die Pokemon-Dinger einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. April 2010)

Sekundant schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nichtlustig ist das beste, hab alle 5 Bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (21. April 2010)

Müsst ich mir auch endlich mal zulegen, ich les die nur zu gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein toller Cartoon von Nichtlustig kann dir den ganzen Tag retten, wenn du mal übel drauf bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (21. April 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte nur: Wtf hoffentlich fällts ins Wasser!


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die andere Seite ist schon fast noch auffälliger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Die andere Seite ist schon fast noch auffälliger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lasst mir doch die Illusion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Ihr seid zu genial leute...das Bild mit den Photoshoptitten ist geil xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr seid zu genial leute...das Bild mit den Photoshoptitten ist geil xD



Die sind echt! Die Wand ist nur schief und ihr Arm ist verkrüppelt!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schön wärs....


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man, scheisse musst ich lachen bei dem Typen auf dem Taubsi xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh man, scheisse musst ich lachen bei dem Typen auf dem Taubsi xD



DU KLEINER NOOB! DAS IST EIN HABITAK!!!1111


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

das ist Taubsi 11elf!


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seite ist einfach nur epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habitak!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Taubsi!

Ich würd sagen Habitak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit// @ EspCap
auf dem ersten Bild konnt ich erst nicht finden weil es so "dunkel" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Es stimmt! Je älter man wird desto dümmer und hässlicher wird man!

Ps: Ich denke immernoch das es ein Taubsi ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (25. April 2010)

2004 - zu jung
2005 - zu jung
2006 - perfekt
2007 - zu getoastet
2008 - Toaster gekaputt
2009 - kotz.würg grilZzZ


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. April 2010)

Wieso sind eig. gerade alle hier in diesem Thread? XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (25. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wieso sind eig. gerade alle hier in diesem Thread? XD



die Leute suchen am Sonntag Nachmittag bisschen Belustigung ;D


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

dank mir...muahahhaaa Taubsi ftw!

Es ist ein Taubsi...schluss aus Ende!


----------



## Deathstyle (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie geil ist das denn bitteschön? HALLO!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Epic!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Duckface Fehlgeburt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. April 2010)

lol xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> lol xD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ist also das Gold...interessant!


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. April 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> lol xD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich denke dazu muss man nichts mehr sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2010)

Pokemon rulez !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Pokemon rulez !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leute mehr davon ich lieg gleich aufm Boden vor lachen :O


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> lol xD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahhh jetzt hab ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> lol xD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es fehlt nur noch der Engelschor


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso schreibt er nicht das er ne Knarre braucht?


----------



## Bloodletting (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso schreibt er nicht das er ne Knarre braucht?



/facepalm


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso schreibt er nicht das er ne Knarre braucht?



du verstehst den witz schon oder? ^^



Bloodletting schrieb:


> /facepalm



^
this 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> du verstehst den witz schon oder? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht wirklich..


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich..



nicht schlimm... ich hab auch ein paar minuten gebraucht bis ich das bild mit dem bier und dem regenbogen kapiert habe ^^


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2010)

mir ist langweilig -.- 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der schatten ist einfach epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> nicht schlimm... ich hab auch ein paar minuten gebraucht bis ich das bild mit dem bier und dem regenbogen kapiert habe ^^



das bild hab ich doch kapiert xD honk


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> nicht schlimm... ich hab auch ein paar minuten gebraucht bis ich das bild mit dem bier und dem regenbogen kapiert habe ^^



juhu, ich bin nicht allein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fail! Guck mal rechts am Ende der Treppe!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fail! Guck mal rechts am Ende der Treppe!



die treppe geht direkt an die wand ^^ und rechts isn geländer


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Nein da issn abstieg xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein da issn abstieg xD



nein ebend nich xD augen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

[sub]*DA IST EIN ABSTIEG!!!*[/sub]

*RAGE RAGE RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [sub]*DA IST EIN ABSTIEG!!!*[/sub]



not




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. April 2010)

Des is doch Chuckys Braut in menschlicher, fetter Gestalt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah du hast den ganzen Thread verschandelt!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bah du hast den ganzen Thread verschandelt!



hat doch gewisse ähnlichkeiten mit boxxy... müsste dir doch gefallen xD


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> hat doch gewisse ähnlichkeiten mit boxxy... müsste dir doch gefallen xD



&#24615;&#20132;&#12375;&#12390;&#19979;&#12373;&#12356;!


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




RAGE-Comics > fuckin all!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-Comics sind die geilsten!


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pokémon + Ffuuu = Win

muss neu uploaden -.-


----------



## Bloodletting (25. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-Comics sind die geilsten!



Rage-Comics nennt man die.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. April 2010)

Der 2te Rage-Comic issn fail... Bei FF is der popupblocker automatisch drin...


----------



## Swoop (25. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> mir ist langweilig -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coole Pics. ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (25. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Der 2te Rage-Comic issn fail... Bei FF is der popupblocker automatisch drin...



Du hast gefailt. Gibt genug Popups, die da durchkommen.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. April 2010)

Hihi, der Typ hier isn Fail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (25. April 2010)

Bin wieder da Leuts, gab gestern ein Disconnect im ganzen Haus bis heute 16:00. Meine Schwester hat geheult XD (Ich nicht, hatte Empire und dass ist sehr Zeitaufwändig)

Das hier ist echt gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (25. April 2010)

Ich danke euch für die Unterhaltung n paar Bilder sind einfach immer wieder gut zb das mit dem kleinen Mädchen gibts auch noch andere Varianten davon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FAIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (26. April 2010)

@
* Falathrim 
*

Schöne Augen hat sie


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lol (die Geschichte dahinter: in einer Schule (oder so) gab es eine Art Kasten in die man Probleme stecken(achtung: mit dem Bild verbunden etwas zweideutig!) kann und ein Mädchen wollte schreiben, das ein Junge ihr einen Stift (=pen) ins Gesicht gehalten hat...aber sie hat pennis (Penis (für die ganz doofen unter euch(falls es welche gibt)))geschreiben)


----------



## Bloodletting (26. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über sowas sollte man eigentlich nicht lachen, ich machs aber trotzdem.^^


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2010)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> @
> * Falathrim
> *
> 
> Schöne Augen hat sie



Ich sehe bei ihr aber auch 2 wunderschöne argumente ihr nicht in die augen zu sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (26. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> ....



There is something like "too much" in certain situations.

And I believe we have such a situation right here.

O.o


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> There is something like "too much" in certain situations.
> 
> And I believe we have such a situation right here.
> 
> O.o


RedShirt, Dein Avatar passt zu diesem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste grad an Al Borland von Hör mal wer da hämmert denken


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (26. April 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> There is something like "too much" in certain situations.
> 
> And I believe we have such a situation right here.
> 
> O.o



zum glück sind geschmäcker verschieden: *lieber ein wenig zu viel als viel zu wenig.*


----------



## RedShirt (26. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja, der Avatar ist schon nett.



sympathisant schrieb:


> *lieber ein wenig zu viel als viel zu wenig.*



Wenn Du das "ein wenig zu viel" nennst, was ist in Deinem Verständnis "viel zu wenig"? Reingewachsen? Krater? O.o

Die Dame dürfte schon im Zeltlager die nächsten Oberteile holen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das bild trotzdem einfach göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab fast geheult


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2010)

Jo, das zeigt genau wie bescheuert diese Amerikanischen Cop Sendungen sind.

Allen voran Nub3rs

Das ist ja mal wohl totaler rotz was er sich da zusammen "rechnet"


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2010)

http://www.demotivat...age.php?id=2596




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das letzte ist einfach göttlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (26. April 2010)

Er trägt auch irgendwie zwei Sonnenbrillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Er trägt auch irgendwie zwei Sonnenbrillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Absicht.^^


----------



## Magickevin (27. April 2010)

[attachment=10307:129150792420213501.jpg]

Einfach göttlich xD


----------



## EisblockError (27. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (29. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das bringt mich zum lachen nicht weils witzig ist sondern weil das viech einfach so verdammt zufrieden aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wer zum Teufel kommt auf ein T-Rex in ner F-16??


----------



## Laz0rgun (30. April 2010)

best
[attachment=10329:1272306407999.jpg]


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. April 2010)

finde ich unlustig


----------



## MasterXoX (30. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Lul!


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Letzterer mein absoluter Liebling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (3. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte nicht hauen deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GodLike1337 (3. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MEINE BEIDEN ALLZEIT FAVORITEN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

das mit VinDiesel und dem Papst find ich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 2 anderen nicht..


----------



## Chim3r4 (3. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. Mai 2010)

[attachment=10341:1272480098824.jpg]

Fies aber hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

kapier ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (3. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> kapier ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke es wird auf den netten jungen Mann mit der maximalen Hautfarbpigmentierung, zwischen den ersten und zweiten von links angespielt. :>
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein wenig zusammengezuckt. *g*


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

xD xD
Den hab ich garnicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> [attachment=10341:1272480098824.jpg]
> 
> Fies aber hammer
> 
> ...



ich hab mich irgendwie ein wenig erschrocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xDD


----------



## Golfyarmani (4. Mai 2010)

@

* Terrorsatan*

Es ist eine F14 und keine F16 auf dem Bild
wollte dich nur auf den kleinen Fehler aufmerksam machen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> das mit VinDiesel und dem Papst find ich genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign




Breakyou schrieb:


> xD xD
> Den hab ich garnicht gesehen
> 
> 
> ...



Ging mir auch so xD Schock pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. Mai 2010)

Ich wünsche Mir diesen Film!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (4. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Mir diesen Film!



Da finde ich diese Variante aber bedeutend besser.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Mai 2010)

Das ist doch irgendwo süß und lustig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*PWNEDDD!!!!!! (So siehts bei mir aus ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*
*
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## copap (4. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (4. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2010)

Eine Party auf die ich die Tage gehe. 
Finde nur ich die Aufmachung strange? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit
Warum geht das nicht als img -_-
http://img402.imageshack.us/i/darkss.jpg


----------



## copap (4. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- darf sich verwarnt fühlen.

Wenn hier nochmal Bilder auftauchen, die gegen die Netiquette verstoßen, ist der Thread zu.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Mai 2010)

Und zur Sicherheit: Jemanden auffordern ihm eine PN zu schreiben, damit man dann Links via PN verbreiten kann die bei Buffed.de verboten sind ist (logischerweise) ebenfalls untersagt.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Mai 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und zur Sicherheit: Jemanden auffordern ihm eine PN zu schreiben, damit man dann Links via PN verbreiten kann die bei Buffed.de verboten sind ist (logischerweise) ebenfalls untersagt.



sorry *duck*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> sorry *duck*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die beiden Bilder sind ja mal absolut genial xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

das bild hier is eigentlich ganz lustig aber ich hab mal alles zensiert was irgendjemandem in einer weit entfernten galaxie gegen den strich gehen könnte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (5. Mai 2010)

> das bild hier is eigentlich ganz lustig



Made my day, *wegrofl*


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Mai 2010)

bööh @aufdemschlauchsteh

der erste is Edward
der zweite is Billyboy
aber der dritte?


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Die beiden Bilder sind ja mal absolut genial xD




Wieder mal absolut unötige vollquote xD


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> bööh @aufdemschlauchsteh
> 
> der erste is Edward
> der zweite is Billyboy
> aber der dritte?



Der dritte ist noch mal "Edward"^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Mai 2010)

Die Bilder mit Gates und Jobbs (So hieß der glaub ich) sind einfach mal absolut nicht lustig. -.-


----------



## EspCap (6. Mai 2010)

Doch, sind sie. Und der heisst Jobs, mit einem b 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die Bilder mit Gates und Jobbs (So hieß der glaub ich) sind einfach mal absolut nicht lustig. -.-



oh doch sind sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (6. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die Bilder mit Gates und Jobbs (So hieß der glaub ich) sind einfach mal absolut nicht lustig. -.-


eat this:





EspCap schrieb:


> Doch, sind sie. Und der heisst Jobs, mit einem b
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


and this:





Menschfeind- schrieb:


> oh doch sind sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Find ich nämlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Mai 2010)

Nope, nö, sind sie nicht.


----------



## Thoor (6. Mai 2010)

Wir leben in ner Demokratie, 4:0 gegen dich, du hast verloren

1x ecke gehen und schämen, thx!


----------



## EisblockError (6. Mai 2010)

5:0 !


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2010)

Ich find die Bilder auch witzig XD


----------



## Alion (7. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir brauchen mehr Bilder hier. Dies ist kein Diskusions Thred!


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh neeein ich kann nicht mehr xD

btw: wir hatten doch einen Fail Bilderthread, wieso wurde hier noch einer erstellt?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> btw: wir hatten doch einen Fail Bilderthread, wieso wurde hier noch einer erstellt?



das hier ist kein fail bilderthread ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> das hier ist kein fail bilderthread ^^



Was sonst?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was sonst?



der "welche bilder bringen euch zum lachen"-thread (siehe threadtitel) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was sonst?



Lustige Bilder. Lustig =/= Fail bzw. nicht alles was lustig ist ist auch ein Fail.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wir leben in ner Demokratie, 4:0 gegen dich, du hast verloren
> 
> 1x ecke gehen und schämen, thx!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Mai 2010)

da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Hiermit entschuldige ich mich dafür, einen Post ohne Bilder gemacht zu haben ^^
Edit: Grad eben ging's doch noch >.< Ich editier später nochma und post dann wieder Bilder xD

Edit 2: So jetz...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> böse, aber gut XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jainza (7. Mai 2010)

better Luck next time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (7. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So der nächste der hier ein Post ohne lustiges Bild macht kriegt eine gepaddelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. Mai 2010)

Geiles apple notebook, need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem hier hab ich mich extrem erschrocken !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sehr eigenartig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ersten 2 sind geil, aber das mit den Hunden? Strange!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2010)

Mähr Bildaaaaar :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wer findet den Fehler ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (8. Mai 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die ersten 2 sind geil, aber das mit den Hunden? Strange!



Zu den Hunden: Der in der Mitte soll einen Kommandanten darstellen, die Rundherum Soldaten. Die Formation nennt man Schützenigel.


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Zu den Hunden: Der in der Mitte soll einen Kommandanten darstellen, die Rundherum Soldaten. Die Formation nennt man Schützenigel.



dein Avatar passt hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der hat mich zum lachen gebracht.


----------



## Perkone (8. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dein Avatar passt hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Avatar? Das doch nurn Pic von inem Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder meinste die Signatur ?


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Mai 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Avatar? Das doch nurn Pic von inem Anime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Avatar ist aus einem Kurzfilm. Kein Anime. o_O


----------



## Breakyou (8. Mai 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Avatar? Das doch nurn Pic von inem Anime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich mein schon deinen Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (8. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dein Avatar ist aus einem Kurzfilm. Kein Anime. o_O



Exakt. Und zwar aus dem Film der den Fetten Sack mit dem Löffel vergewaltigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (8. Mai 2010)

Häää xD Ich seh meinen Avatar zwar nicht, aber im Menü von den Einstellungen is mein alter Avatar noch drinn, deshalb dachte ich das sei noch der. Der der jetz wohl drinne is is wirklich aus so nem kurzfilm ^^

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y&feature=fvst


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (8. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Mai 2010)

Geil und lustig ;D





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Geil und lustig ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau den muss man essen! Kann ja nichts passieren ausser dass sich ein Zerg-Posten im Körper bildet^^


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2010)

@Shadow24
Es geht um Lachen nicht um Schocken.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zam's Chicken ZAM IST EIN CHICKEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Shadow24
> Es geht um Lachen nicht um Schocken.




jo,geb ich zu war etwas übertrieben...mach ich mit entspannteren Bildern weiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Mai 2010)

so,ein Suchbild...wer findet den Fehler?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wohl war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da gibts noch (mir bekannte) 106 Gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Da gibts noch (mir bekannte) 106 Gründe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Bier hat niemals Migräne. 
2. Bier ist immer feucht. 
3. Wenn Du ein Bier geküsst hast, hat es sich jemals beschwert, das Du schon ein paar Biere vorher hattest ? 
4. Ein Bier verlangt nicht von dir zu sagen 'Ich liebe Dich', auch wenn Du es zum Bier sagen möchtest. 
5. Mit 20 Bier kann ich besser fahren, als 20 Frauen es können. 
6. Es ist in Ordnung, mehrere Biere gleichzeitig zu haben. 
7. Bier erwartet keine Geburtstagsgeschenke. 
8. Bier versteht Deine Probleme 
9. Hast Du ein Bier schon mal sagen hören: 'Wo warst Du letzte Nacht so lange ?" 
10. Ein Bier will nicht befriedigt werden, im Gegenteil, es gibt sein Leben um Dich zu befriedigen. 
11. Ein Bier wird nie eifersüchtig, wenn Du ein anderes Bier nimmst. 
12. In einer Bar kannst Du immer ein Bier mitnehmen. 
13. Ein Kater vom Bier geht weg. 
14. Ein Bier wird nicht sauer, wenn Du mit einer Fahne nach Hause kommst. 
15. Du brauchst ein Bier nicht zu waschen, bevor es gut schmeckt. 
16. Ein Bier kann man den ganzen Monat lang genießen. 
17. Ein Bier braucht man nicht ausführen und bewirten. 
18. Wenn Du mit einem Bier fertig bist, bekommst Du immer noch Flaschenpfand. 
19. Ein steriles Bier ist ein gutes Bier. 
20. Du kannst Dir sicher sein, Du bist der erste, der das Bier hat. 
21. Du kannst mehr als ein Bier pro Nacht haben und musst Dich nicht schuldig fühlen. 
22. Du kannst ein Bier mit Deinen Freunden teilen. 
23. Ein Bier geht schnell runter. 
24. Bierflecken kann man auswaschen. 
25. Ein Bier wartet immer geduldig im Wagen auf Dich. 
26. Wenn ein Bier unten gelandet ist, wirft man es weg. 
27. Ein Bier kommt nie zu spät. 
28. Bieretiketten kann mein einfach von der Flasche abziehen. 
29. Wenn Du ein Bier gut genug trinkst, hast Du immer ein gutes Gefühl im Kopf. 
30. Ein Bier verlangt nicht nach Gleichberechtigung. 
31. Ein Bier kümmert's nicht, wann Du heimkommst. 
32. Biere gibt's immer in Sechserpacks... 
33. Man kann ein Bier in aller Öffentlichkeit trinken. 
34. Man kann sich außer Kopfschmerzen nichts anderes von einem Bier einfangen. 
35. Wenn Du mit einem Bier fertig bist, musst Du nichts anderes tun als die leere Flasche wegwerfen. 
36. Wenn Du mit einem Bier fertig bist, nimm das nächste. 
37. Du wirst nie Bieretiketten auf der Wange haben... 
38. Bier sieht am Morgen genauso aus wie am Abend. 
39. Ein Bier schaut nicht regelmäßig bei Dir vorbei. 
40. Ein Bier stört es nicht, wenn jemand das Zimmer betritt. 
41. Ein Bier stört es nicht, die Kinder zu wecken. 
42. Ein Bier bekommt keine Krämpfe. 
43. Ein Bier hat keine Mutter. 
44. Ein Bier hat keine Moral. 
45. Ein Bier spielt nicht einmal im Monat verrückt. 
46. Ein Bier hört Dir immer geduldig zu und streitet niemals. 
47. Bieretiketten kommen nicht einmal im Jahr aus der Mode. 
48. Bieretiketten sind im Preis schon mit enthalten. 
49. Bier weint nicht, es blubbert. 
50. Ein Bier hat nie kalte Hände oder Füße. 
51. Ein Bier ist nie übergewichtig. 
52. Wenn Du die Biersorte wechselst, brauchst Du keinen Unterhalt zu zahlen. 
53. Ein Bier wird nie mit Deiner Kreditkarte abhauen. 
54. Ein Bier hat keinen Rechtsanwalt. 
55. Ein Bier braucht nicht viel Platz im WC. 
56. Ein Bier kann Dir keine Krankheiten wie Herpes zufügen. 
57. Einem Bier ist Dein Fahrstil egal. 
58. Ein Bier ändert nicht seine Meinung. 
59. Ein Bier kümmert es nicht, ob Du rülpst oder einen fahren lässt. 
60. Ein Bier ärgert Dich nicht. 
61. Ein Bier fragt nicht danach, das Fernsehprogramm zu wechseln. 
62. Ein Bier bringt Dich nicht dazu, Einkaufen zu gehen. 
63. Ein Bier bringt Dich auch nicht dazu, den Müll rauszubringen. 
64. Ein Bier bringt Dich auch nicht dazu, den Rasen zu mähen. 
65. Ein Bier kümmert's nicht, Chuck Norris oder Charles Bronson-Filme zu sehen. 
66. Ein Bier hat man sehr leicht bei der Hand. 
67. Dicke, volle Biere sind umso besser. 
68. Ein Bier sagt nie 'nein'. 
69. In ein Bier kann man sich leicht reinversetzen. 
70. Ein Bier beschwert sich nicht, wenn Du es irgendwohin mitnimmst. 
71. Auf einer Party verschwindet das Bier nicht zusammen mit anderen Bieren. 
72. Ein Bier trägt (und braucht) keinen BH. 
73. Ein Bier kümmert's nicht, schmutzig zu werden. 
74. Ein Bier stört sich nicht an Gefühllosigkeit. 
75. Ein Bier verbraucht nicht das gesamte Toilettenpapier. 
76. Ein Bier lebt nicht mit seiner Mutter zusammen. 
77. Ein Bier macht Dich nicht schlapp. 
78. Ein Bier kümmert sich nicht um Manieren. 
79. Ein Bier schreit nicht herum. 
80. Ein Bier kümmert sich nicht um die Fußball-Saison. 
81. Ein Bier schleppt Dich sicher nicht mit zur Kirche. 
82. Ein Bier kann 'Vergaser' sicher besser buchstabieren als eine Frau. 
83. Ein Bier denkt nicht, Fußball sei bescheuert, aus wer weiß was für Gründen. 
84. Ein Bier hat oftmals mehr Ahnung von Computer als eine Frau... 
85. Ein Bier wird nicht sauer, wenn Du andere Biere in Deiner Nähe hast. 
86. Ein Bier wird nie behaupten, diese Werbungen mit den Babies sind irgendwie "süß". 
87. Wenn ein Bier ausläuft, riecht es für eine Weile irgendwie gut... 
88. Ein Bier nennt Dich sicher kein sexistisches Schwein, weil Du "Dobermann" statt "Doberperson" sagst. 
89. Ein Bier erhebt kein Geschrei über solche Kleinigkeiten wie einen hochgeklappten Toilettensitz. 
90. Wenn Du ein "5500 ccm V8" in der Nähe eines Bieres erwähnst, denkt es sicher nicht an eine riesige Büchse Gemüsesaft. 
91. Ein Bier beschwert sich nicht, daß Sicherheitsgurte wehtun. 
92. Ein Bier raucht nicht im Auto. 
93. Ein Bier raucht grundsätzlich nicht. 
94. Ein Bier streitet nicht damit rum, dass es keinen Unterschied darin gäbe, ein unidentifiziertes Flugobjekt im 
Kriegsgebiet abzuschießen und ein koreanisches Verkehrsflugzeug vom Himmel zu holen. 
95. Ein Bier kauft nie ein Auto mit Automatikgetriebe. 
96. Ein Bier ist immer bereit, das Haus rechtzeitig zur Party zu verlassen. 
97. Ein Bier wartet nicht auf Komplimente. 
98. Bier schmeckt einfach gut. 
99. Wenn Du ein Bier zuerst nur anschauen und später dann doch austrinken willst, erhebt es sicher kein Geschrei. 
100. Selbst ein eiskaltes Bier wird Dich gewähren lassen. 
101. Ein Bier wird Dich nie dazu bringen, vom Einkaufen ein paar Tampons mitzubringen. 
102. Ein Bier kümmert es nicht, dass du "Penthouse" nach Deiner Aussage "nur wegen der Artikel" liest. 
103. Ein Bier sagt nie, Du könntest ins Gefängnis kommen, wenn Du ein Fußballspiel ohne eine ausdrückliche Zustimmung der 
dafür zuständigen Stellen auf Video aufzeichnest. 
104. Ein Bier würde nie Deinen Wagen mit dem schlechtesten Benzin volltanken mit der Begründung, dass man dadurch ein 
paar Pfennige spart. 
105. Ein Bier wird Dich nie dazu bringen, einen schwedischen Film zu sehen. 
106. Ein Bier bringt Dich nicht dazu, irgendetwas Vegetarisches zu essen, das einfach abscheulich schmeckt. 
107. Ein Bier wird nie den Satz benutzen: "Iss - es ist sehr gesund." (Gerade dieser Satz verdirbt so manchem den Appetit) 
108. Bist Du mit einem Bier fertig, macht der Gedanke an ein anderes Bier Dich nicht krank. 
109. Ein Bier lügt nie und täuscht Dir nichts vor. 
110. Ein Bier geht nicht fremd. 
111. Ein Bier kann keinen Unfall mit Deinem Wagen machen. 
112. Bei einem Bier weiß man vorher auf den Pfennig genau, was es kosten wird. 
113. Ein Bier kümmert es nicht, wenn Du die ganze Nacht am Computer verbringst.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Mai 2010)

na da hab ich mit meinem letzten Bild ja was angestossen...


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Mai 2010)

Da fehlt der eindeutigste Grund:

Ein Bier ist ein Bier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (18. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Mai 2010)

Servon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha geil...spaceballs lässt grüssen...befahl nicht Lord Helmchen gerade seinen Untergebenen:"durchkämmt die Wüste"...
"krieg" ich ein Eis? ist auch astrein


----------



## tonygt (22. Mai 2010)

So hier mal die BIlder die mich um Lachen bringen ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War sicher an Ostern xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die besten zum schluss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach EPIC !!^^


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Das Ramen-Kätzchen ist Genial.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

0.o... WHOOOT THE FUCK?


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (23. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Eine kleine Auswahl aus meiner Sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe sie gefalln euch^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (24. Mai 2010)

[attachment=10446:82668_langeweile.jpg]
[attachment=10445:73062_behinderung.jpg]
[attachment=10447:82911_terroristenphun.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2010)

Lache immer nocht xD ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (24. Mai 2010)

Das ist zwar ein Video, aber genau genommen ist es ja eine Aneinanderreihung von Bildern.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1xGKv_uB6qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (24. Mai 2010)

Und was ist jetzt mit Karsten los ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (24. Mai 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt mit Karsten los ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hat angeblich, auf grund von diabetis, die kontrolle über seinen körper verloren und hat sich deswegen spontan dafür entschieden die wand zu küssen.


----------



## Soramac (24. Mai 2010)

Karsten komm Essen.

Der dachte anscheinend es gibt nichts mehr zu Essen, wenn er zu spaet kommt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Mai 2010)

Da war doch was mit Bullen bei dem karsten o.0


----------



## BinaufBlaue (24. Mai 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> hat angeblich, auf grund von diabetis, die kontrolle über seinen körper verloren und hat sich deswegen spontan dafür entschieden die wand zu küssen.



Der Typ müsste mit der Mitze verwandt sein wenn ich mir das geanuer betrachte. Hat wohl auch diabetis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=BikBsOi1ldY[/youtube]


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Mai 2010)

Die Verarschungen von dem Karsten-Vid sind fast noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## jlij (25. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant, bevor ich Deinen Kommentar gelesen habe, hab ich da ganz deutlich ne Birne erkannt. Jetzt seh ich beides abwechselnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Made my Day


----------



## Kremlin (25. Mai 2010)

jlij schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist klasse. :'D


----------



## tonygt (25. Mai 2010)

jlij schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Bild ist einfach nur Traurig aber leider wahr soviele Games mit potential und dann an dummen fehlern gescheitert.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2010)

Soweit ich weiß... sind sie noch nicht ganz tot... du würdest einen schrecklichen Arzt abgeben... stell dir vor, ein Patient, bewegt sich gut, gesund und eigentlich bereit zu gehen und du rufst dessen Frau an um ihr zu sagen, dass ihr Mann gerade gestorben ist!

Edit: Sprachverwirrung gelöst...
2nd Edit: Und noch ein Bild das nicht nur lustig ist sondern auch passt xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß... sind sie noch nicht ganz tot... du würdest einen schrecklichen Arzt abgeben... stell dir vor, ein Patient, bewegt sich gut, gesund und eigentlich bereit zu gehen und du rufst dessen Frau an um ihr zu sagen, dass ihr Mann gerade gestorben ist!



Also Conan und STO sind so tot dass man gar nicht glauben mag, dass sie je gelebt haben. WAR und Aion haben ihre Nischen gefunden, aber mehr auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (25. Mai 2010)

Jop hab jetzt auch mal wieder mit Warhammer angefangen aber so groß ist die Community nicht mehr wenn man den start denkt wos irgendwie 60 server gab und jetzt sinds nur noch 6 für ganz europa oder so.


----------



## Dominau (25. Mai 2010)

Beeser 6 gut gefüllte wie 60 leer ..


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Also Conan und STO sind so tot dass man gar nicht glauben mag, dass sie je gelebt haben. WAR und Aion haben ihre Nischen gefunden, aber mehr auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist auch einer, der bei schlagendem Herzen den Tod diagnostiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (25. Mai 2010)

Warum denn? Viele Online spiele haben sich damit gebrüstet WoW-Vernichter zu sein *Hust* Aion *Hust* und haben es nicht geschafft. WAR ist zwar interessant aber die Tabletop Variante ist halt besser. HdR ist im Buch und Filmformat besser. STO ist ein riesen Fail, Conan kenn ich nicht so gut und Aion hat nur ne gute Grafik und keinen Inhalt und dumme Mitglieder die ihre billige Propaganda in den WoW News verbreiten. WoW Cata wird ziemlich heftig erwartet und ich glaube viele würde Abspringen wenn es nicht 2010 rauskommt.

Back to the Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Warum denn? Viele Online spiele haben sich damit gebrüstet WoW-Vernichter zu sein *Hust* Aion *Hust* und haben es nicht geschafft. WAR ist zwar interessant aber die Tabletop Variante ist halt besser. HdR ist im Buch und Filmformat besser. STO ist ein riesen Fail, Conan kenn ich nicht so gut und Aion hat nur ne gute Grafik und keinen Inhalt und dumme Mitglieder die ihre billige Propaganda in den WoW News verbreiten. WoW Cata wird ziemlich heftig erwartet und ich glaube viele würde Abspringen wenn es nicht 2010 rauskommt.



Cata wird ein Riesenerfolg, einfach weils WoW ist. Ansonsten:
WAR ist im PvP wirklich spannend, da geht imho nichts drüber
HdRO ist grandios, aber nicht massentauglich, weils einfach ein ZU gutes Spiel ist.
STO wollen wir nicht drüber reden, das war einfach traurig.
Conan...LOL, im literarischen Sinne
Aion...ist halt ein Asia-Grinder, aber einer von der wirklich guten Sorte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Cata wird ein Riesenerfolg, einfach weils WoW ist. Ansonsten:
> WAR ist im PvP wirklich spannend, da geht imho nichts drüber
> HdRO ist grandios, aber nicht massentauglich, weils einfach ein ZU gutes Spiel ist.
> STO wollen wir nicht drüber reden, das war einfach traurig.
> ...



WoW - massentauglich, sehr gutes Gameplay, langzeitmotivierend, durch große Community allerdings definitves Fail in diesem Punkt
WAR - gutes PvP, taugliche Grafik, mittelmäßiges Gameplay, aber nicht schlecht
HdRO - beste MMO-Grafik weltweit, geht nichts drüber, zu langsames Gameplay, Nummer 1 in Sachen RP und Community
STO - *röchel*
AoC- gute Grafik, interessantes Gameplay, ordentlich vertont (einige Sprecher brauchen Übung), Storytechnisch eher mittelmaß
Aion - gute Grafik, fehlt ein gutes Gameplay, zu sehr Grind, Questsystem bedarf Verbesserungen

Alles meine Meinungen, wer was rumzumeckern hat, soll sich hinten anstellen.
PS: Offtopic ftw.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ich würde ja wie folgt benoten (von 1-6, wobei 1 = 1.Platz, also am besten und 6 = 6.Platz, also am schlechtesten)
1: Alte 2
2: Alte 5
3: Alte 4
4: Alte 3
5: Alte 7
6: Alte 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich frag mich grad was eigentlich lustig an dem BIld sein sollte das da 6 halb nachkte frauen stehen die dir ihren Hintern zeigen oder das die meisten zu blöd sind die Zahlen richtigrum zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (26. Mai 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also ich frag mich grad was eigentlich lustig an dem BIld sein sollte das da 6 halb nachkte frauen stehen die dir ihren Hintern zeigen oder das die meisten zu blöd sind die Zahlen richtigrum zu halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wohl das die blonden nur zu doof sind die zahlen richtig rum zu halten


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Mai 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> wohl das die blonden nur zu doof sind die zahlen richtig rum zu halten



rofl jetzt seh ichs erst^^ War zwar so auch lustig, aber jetzt noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Boar, das is Fies! Genau meine Humorkragenweite! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2010)

Passt wohl doch eher in diesen Thread hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja WotlK PvP.... 
;_D


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (27. Mai 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Passt wohl doch eher in diesen Thread hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Versteht ich net so ganz obwohl ich Wotlk PvP spiele ^^



Soladra schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon mal die Vids dazu gesehen ?
Ist total cool die Hunde surfen stellenweise richtig gut oder fahren sogar skateboard.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulthras (27. Mai 2010)

Okay, weiß nicht ob wir die schon hatten, aber okay:
 [attachment=10468:funny-pictures-bird-cat-cage.jpg]
[attachment=10469:f-Double-Facepalm-7279.jpg]
[attachment=10470:Adler2.jpg]
[attachment=10467:pic-05bffd7cdf6d62849d28c06c73449646-full.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja wie folgt benoten (von 1-6, wobei 1 = 1.Platz, also am besten und 6 = 6.Platz, also am schlechtesten)
> 1: Alte 2
> 2: Alte 5
> 3: Alte 4
> ...





Uhm....was?!


----------



## Breakyou (28. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verblüffend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xDDD

Und das hier ist einfach nur episch ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (28. Mai 2010)

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fenster :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Bild in svz bringt mich zum lachen.
:>
Hatte grad eine svz Freundschaftsanfrage. Wäre es Breakyou gewesen...ich hätte Angst bekommen. :<


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAS SOLL ICH TUN, WAS SOLL ICH TUN?????AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHGAGAGAGAGHHHHHHHAHAHAHHHHHH!!!!!!*Kopf explodiert*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2010)

this

.
.
.
.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Mai 2010)

einfach das beste


----------



## jlij (28. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> einfach das beste



Armer Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (29. Mai 2010)

armes Auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Mai 2010)

@über mir: 

Man ist das langweilig. Selbst wenn man den Anti-Witz anders interpretiert, ist er scheiße. Das Bild ist einfach mal so schlecht. o_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



69 stellung..
obwohl die auch normal anderst ist


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tausende Frauen kämpfen Jahrzehnte für Emazipation.. und 1 macht alles erneut zu nichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso fail? Wär' ich der obere Hund, würd' ich das vermutlich als Win betrachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Tausende Frauen kämpfen Jahrzehnte für Emazipation.. und 1 macht alles erneut zu nichte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



achte mal auf das foto...

redbull in einem redbullauto von ner frau mit redbull klamotten

hallo werbung!


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Tausende Frauen kämpfen Jahrzehnte für Emazipation.. und 1 macht alles erneut zu nichte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Bild ist sowas von WIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (30. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> achte mal auf das foto...
> 
> redbull in einem redbullauto von ner frau mit redbull klamotten
> 
> hallo werbung!


könnte gut sein, aber dazu is mir die redbull palete zu unvorteilhaft in szene gesetzt.

ich stell mir das so vor. Frau macht PR für red bull... deshalb die karre und deshalb die klamotten. (was weis ich, ne deko schönheit auf ner automesse)

Frau muss aber tanken und is aber so bescheuert und kipt red bull in den tank!
denkt sich vielicht, hm... red bull is doch nen energiegetränk und autos die mit rapsöl fahren gibts ja auch!
Also wiso sollte das redbull auto net mit redbull fahren?


wobei das nicht nach ner tanke ausschaut, sondern eher nach nem parkplatz. und wen dort der sprit ausgeht könnte so eine einfältige schönheit eventuel bissel was in die richtung machen ^^

Aber OK,,, mich würde es erlich gesagt nicht überraschen sollte es wirklich gestellt sein *zwinker*l


----------



## Nyan (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal wann, egal wo... einfach nur epic xD


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

Nyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erkläre mir den Witz, bitte.


----------



## Nyan (30. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Erkläre mir den Witz, bitte.



...Der witz erklärt sich von selbst...




Ps...obvious[ger.ffensichtlich(in diesem fall: offensichtlicher)]...


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

Nyan schrieb:


> ...Der witz erklärt sich von selbst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immernoch nicht lustig.


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Immernoch nicht lustig.



Ja, lustig find ich das Bild nicht grade.^^


----------



## Held² (30. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ja, lustig find ich das Bild nicht grade.^^





Harloww schrieb:


> Immernoch nicht lustig.





> Welche Bilder Bringen Euch zum lachen?



!!!!
Es geht in diesem Thema darum welches Bild man selber Lustig findet und nicht welches jeder lustig finden könnte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Naja, aber man wird ja nicht nur sagen dürfen: OMG, mir gefällt es auch.
Mir gefällt es nicht ist dann genauso berechtigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, aber man wird ja nicht nur sagen dürfen: OMG, mir gefällt es auch.
> Mir gefällt es nicht ist dann genauso berechtigt.
> 
> 
> ...



Fällst du wirklich auf den geskripteten Mist von RTL rein? 
Cool.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Fällst du wirklich auf den geskripteten Mist von RTL rein?
> Cool.



Ja, die sagen am Schluss selbst nochmal, dass alle handelnden Personen frei erfunden sind. Aber in so Situationen merkt man, dass RTL die Leute demütigt, die da wirklich mitmachn.


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, die sagen am Schluss selbst nochmal, dass alle handelnden Personen frei erfunden sind. Aber in so Situationen merkt man, dass RTL die Leute demütigt, die da wirklich mitmachn.



Kann ich nicht sagen. Sowas schaue ich mir nicht an.


----------



## Asayur (30. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Fällst du wirklich auf den geskripteten Mist von RTL rein?
> Cool.


Ob er es glaubt oder nicht, tut nichts zur Sache, das Bild ist und bleibt irgendwo doch amüsant, ob gescriptet oder real.


----------



## EisblockError (30. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Made my Day



my too!


----------



## Manowar (31. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht sagen. Sowas schaue ich mir nicht an.




Mr. 100% Cool ist wieder da, Yay!


Bolzenwerfer in jeder Lage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl D:
Hoden mit Knopfleisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (31. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2010)

jlij schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD Best Pest


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (31. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Fail. Das sind Power Metal Bands. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (31. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Fail. Das sind Power Metal Bands.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fail. Das interessiert mal so wirklich gar keinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfisch (31. Mai 2010)

die mindfuck bilder sind gruselig such da automatisch schon nach dem maximalpigmentieren


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (31. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Fail. Das sind Power Metal Bands.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wayne. Witzfiguren sind Witzfiguren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Fail. Das sind Power Metal Bands.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich erkenne blind guardian und hammerfall, aber was ist das da bei dem zweiten kerl von rechts? :O


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist alt, aber passt jetzt wieder. Schade, dass er dieses Kunststück dieses Jahr nicht wiederholen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfisch (31. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ist alt, aber passt jetzt wieder. Schade, dass er dieses Kunststück dieses Jahr nicht wiederholen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD Geil.


----------



## Breakyou (31. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Mai 2010)

Nudelfisch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wer stellt sowas her?
Wer kauft sowas?
Wer isst sowas?

WIESO???


;D


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wer stellt sowas her?
> Wer kauft sowas?
> Wer isst sowas?
> 
> ...



Gibt ja auch die Mammuteier zum lutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (31. Mai 2010)

Nudelfisch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



UHHH! für alle hoby Jungelreisenden ^^


----------



## Manowar (1. Juni 2010)

Er liegt nicht allein im Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> erklär mir bitte mal einer das bild, ich verzweifle am suchen



Musste auch zwei mal hinschauen, aber guck ma nach rechts neben dem Jungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (1. Juni 2010)

Lachen und weinen beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfisch (2. Juni 2010)

das ist dann schon bitte ne


----------



## TheGui (2. Juni 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Lachen und weinen beides
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als nicht EVE spieler must mir das erklären


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> als nicht EVE spieler must mir das erklären




EVE gilt ja nich umsonst als das Spiel auf das "Easy to learn hard to Master" sowas von zutrifft.
Zumal es für neueinsteiger sogut wie unmöglich ist komplett zu überschauen.

Ich hab auch ma EVE angefangen, bin dann aber als einer der Toten auf der Lernkurve liegengeblieben ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> als nicht EVE spieler must mir das erklären



EVE ist unglaublich komplex und für Einsteiger gilt es eine extrem lange Lernkurve hinter sich zu bringen, daran scheitern viele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (2. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> als nicht EVE spieler must mir das erklären



ansonsten hier grundwissen

http://dd.1o1o1o.de/phbv3/


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Only you can prevent forest houses....."


----------



## TheGui (4. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (4. Juni 2010)

@TheGui: Ich führe weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Juni 2010)

wenn ich auf /b/ rumsuche finde ich nie so lustige sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. Juni 2010)

bleib ma bei hunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Menschenfeind... tjo is so als würde man nen Witzebuch in nem großen Güllefas suchen ^^


----------



## EspCap (6. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Juni 2010)

Edit: Bilder gehen nicht :/


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (6. Juni 2010)

Seit Tagen mal wieder nen richtig guten Lachflash gehabt..Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (6. Juni 2010)

wenn ihr das Bild von yves mit Rechtsklick und Bild öffnen vergrößert wird es noch besser^^


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juni 2010)

Ich find btw die ganzen FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU- und Fuck yea. Comics zum brüllen.

Einfach mal reinschauen :>

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/rageguy-fffuuuu
und:
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/f-ck-yea

Wobei die FFFUUU comics besser sind, Fuck yea sind viele irgendwie zu fad :/


----------



## Falathrim (7. Juni 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kapiers nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich kapiers nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



F11 gedrückt halten - Bild wackelt - Bild = Karte von Haiti - In Haiti war ein Erdbeben.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> F11 gedrückt halten - Bild wackelt - Bild = Karte von Haiti - In Haiti war ein Erdbeben.



Aso...habs nur gedrückt und dann ne "Vorahnung" gehabt, aber gedrückt halten bringt "Wirkung", stimmt *g*


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geklaut von Lachschon.de =p


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Juni 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> geklaut von Lachschon.de =p



Ich dachte zuerst an David Guetta.
:<
Passt so vom Aussehen her.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

die auf der Seite hier sind sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> die auf der Seite hier sind sehr geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Find dich auch geil.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

Der ultimative und epischte post evar! O.o
Und mich hat er sogar zitiert!
Jetzt kann ich fröhlich sterben.
Danke Dominau,danke.
Und er hat dazu nur ca. 10 Minuten gebraucht :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (8. Juni 2010)

LOL, einfach nur geil. .-)


----------



## eMJay (8. Juni 2010)

Der ist echt böse.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Einbetten funzt irgendwie nicht -.-)


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juni 2010)

Ich war so frei yves1993 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich war so frei yves1993
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Willkür nimmt neue Ausmaße an O_O 
Nun werden sogar schon Beiträge von Moderatoren editiert, an denen keinerlei Verstöße gegen die Forenordnung zu erkennen waren! Es geht abwärts mit Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








[/ironie]


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juni 2010)

Mh danke, aber wieso hats mit der Funktion oben nicht funktioniert? Kommt immer son Icon als sei die Datei beschädigt.
Und ne ich kenn den "code" fürs manuelle einbetten net ;<
Gab doch mal eine riesige Auflistung aller Quellcodes dazu, könnt ich vlt den Link haben? Hatte die Liste mal vor ner nicht allzu knappen Zeit gesucht aber finde sie seitdem das Forum erneuert wurde nirgends mehr :S


----------



## Tic0 (9. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein paar weitere...

Bild etwas zu groß zum einbinden. :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenns mal länger dauert...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und noch eins, sollte man sich ggf nur ansehen wenn man das Lost Series Finale
schon gesehen hat. Spoilert ein wenig, auch wenn nicht zu krass - aber gibt ja
empfindliche Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*klick*


cYa


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Und noch eins, sollte man sich ggf nur ansehen wenn man das Lost Series Finale
> schon gesehen hat. Spoilert ein wenig, auch wenn nicht zu krass - aber gibt ja
> empfindliche Leute!
> 
> ...



herrlich!
Alles nur der Staffel langer Hundetraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Megges Bild... Das Bild zeigt in einer Szene wo die größten heutigen Gesundheitsprobleme liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die leute haben nichmal mehr Power für nen Bürger anstehen zu können xD


----------



## Dominau (9. Juni 2010)

Dieses Gif von Lost hab ich bei Ray Willion Johnson gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der typ ist einfach fcking insane!


----------



## Thoor (9. Juni 2010)

Die Sprüche der Mods sinken auch immer tiefer....


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Hab grad ein nettes Bild selbst gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal Firuns Profilbild etwas verändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Boah bloß nicht.^^


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hab grad ein nettes Bild selbst gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das beste ist doch wenn man auch über sich selbst lachen kann, der Adler gefällt mir.. ich verspreche euch alle Steuern und so zu senken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Das beste ist doch wenn man auch über sich selbst lachen kann, der Adler gefällt mir.. ich verspreche euch alle Steuern und so zu senken..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und keine Zensur, wa? =D


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sieht man mal wieder, was Käse wie Twilight und Vampire Diarrhea so anrichtet.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

WTF Kitten ist ja n Mod :<

Die Rebellen werden immer mehr bekehrt ;(

DAS IST NICHT GUT! :-(


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder, was Käse wie Twilight und Vampire Diarrhea so anrichtet.



Ich find die ganzen Blade Anti-Twilightbilder lollig.


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich find die ganzen Blade Anti-Twilightbilder lollig.



Ich begreif aber das mit dem Typen aus Blade und "So it should end" oder ähnlich nicht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> WTF Kitten ist ja n Mod :<
> 
> Die Rebellen werden immer mehr bekehrt ;(
> 
> DAS IST NICHT GUT! :-(



Ich rebelliere auch weiterhin gegen Spinner und geistigen Dünnschiss im Forum, aber doch nicht gegen meinen Arbeitgeber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (10. Juni 2010)

@Thoor

Blade ist ein Vampir der auch am Tag rumgehen kann. Er ist ein Vampirjäger der "Matrix fight" sorte ^^

Da (Die männliche Bevölkerung) Twilight überhaupt nicht leiden kann, haben ein paar Typen solche Bilder photogeshopped damit Blade mit dabei ist ^^

Muster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich rebelliere auch weiterhin gegen Spinner und geistigen Dünnschiss im Forum, aber doch nicht gegen meinen Arbeitgeber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So is Richtig, und jetz hol mir ne Cola! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiderschwein, Spiderschwein macht was immer ein Spiderschwein maaacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

gehbt aaaacht, es ist ein Siderschwein!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> gehbt aaaacht, es ist ein Siderschwein!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und *das* erst...


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Ist dasss ne fette Spiderfrau oder ein fetter Spiderman?


----------



## Asayur (10. Juni 2010)

Willst du das wissen, Soladra?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

eigentlich nicht


----------



## The Paladin (10. Juni 2010)

(Bild entfernt von Berserkerkitten)
Bitte kein 4chan! Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Willst du das wissen, Soladra?



Als anstehende chirurgin sollte man erkennen können welchem Geschlecht eine person angehört, also ja will sie XD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sein gesicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ihr* Gesicht.


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> *Ihr* Gesicht.



wüaaahh


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie lange bin ich gebannt? :<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wofür? Angie macht bei uns Free 2 Play und sitzt seit zwei Jahren in der Buchhaltung.


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> *Ihr* Gesicht.



Die haarigen Arme machen mir mehr angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. Juni 2010)

Firun, das nennt sich Emanzipation xD


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Die haarigen Arme machen mir mehr angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da stellt sich bei firun glatt was auf!



Spoiler



(die haare im nacken)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Firun, das nennt sich Emanzipation xD



Richtig! Du solltest mal ihren Sack sehen!


----------



## Thoor (10. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Richtig! Du solltest mal ihren Sack sehen!



DING ich hab nen neuen Lieblingsmod!


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (11. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (11. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Die haarigen Arme machen mir mehr angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign :S oO


BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (11. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und es stimmt. Phenomenal!


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. Juni 2010)

> (Bild entfernt von Berserkerkitten)
> Bitte kein 4chan! Danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann sei wenigstens konsequent und entfern ca. 40% aller geposteten Bilder, da sie auch von 4chan stammen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Und den Namen der Seite auch noch nennen...das sollte auch weggemacht werden.


----------



## Makalvian (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Firun, als Entschuldigung für die letzten 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juni 2010)

SO unrealistisch, wie dass ist, is es schon iweder zum Lachen.

Boar, ich bin fieees


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juni 2010)

ich liebe motivationals <.<


----------



## jlij (13. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (14. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juni 2010)

Der arme Roflcopter ;( *schnief*

R.I.P.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (15. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. Juni 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich

schmeiss

mich

weg

XD


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



EPIC !!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Böse, böse....)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (16. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich seh keine Bilder


----------



## mastergamer (16. Juni 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich seh keine Bilder



same here. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Juni 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> same here.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehrlich? oO Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht? Ich kann sie sehen oO


----------



## Kronas (16. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ehrlich? oO Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht? Ich kann sie sehen oO



erst hab ich gedacht du verarscht uns, aber im antwortmodus sieht man echt "kaputtes bild"-logos :O


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Juni 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> erst hab ich gedacht du verarscht uns, aber im antwortmodus sieht man echt "kaputtes bild"-logos :O



Hmmmm.....ich habe keine Ahnung was ich tun soll....ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust die Bilder nochmal zu suchen....ich verstehe das aber nicht: warum kann ich sie sehen, ihr aber nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2010)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/pic/kabel_verlegen/

da sind einige dinger bei


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Hmmmm.....ich habe keine Ahnung was ich tun soll....ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust die Bilder nochmal zu suchen....ich verstehe das aber nicht: warum kann ich sie sehen, ihr aber nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil sie bei dir wahrscheinlich noch im Cache sind.


----------



## Manoroth (17. Juni 2010)

ich sehe die bilder Oo


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich sehe die bilder Oo



Logische Gründe:
1. Du und der Poster haben den gleichen Krempel angeschaut und es hängt im Browsercache
2. Der Server, auf dem die Bilder liegen hat ein Traffic-Limit und sperrt einfach die Rückgabe, statt "No access"-Platzhalter zu spammen.
3. Der Server hat einen Referer-Blocker, wobei hier eine Kombination aus Punkt 1 und 2 eintritt.
4. Die Bilder wurden entfernt, siehe Punkt 1.
5. Du hast die Bilder zu nem Zeitpunkt aufgerufen, als das Traffic-Limit noch nicht erreicht war - Siehe Punkt 1. und 2.


----------



## Manoroth (17. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Logische Gründe:
> 1. Du und der Poster haben den gleichen Krempel angeschaut und es hängt im Browsercache
> 2. Der Server, auf dem die Bilder liegen hat ein Traffic-Limit und sperrt einfach die Rückgabe, statt "No access"-Platzhalter zu spammen.
> 3. Der Server hat einen Referer-Blocker, wobei hier eine Kombination aus Punkt 1 und 2 eintritt.
> ...



1. nope hab die bilder hier zum ersten mal gesehn^^

und zum andern kann ich nur sagen das ich mir den thread und somit auch die bilder nach den andern angesehn habe also ka wiso ich die sehn kann^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. Juni 2010)

Jetzt kann ich die Bilder auch nicht mehr sehen oO Vorher gings aber.....


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 1. nope hab die bilder hier zum ersten mal gesehn^^
> 
> und zum andern kann ich nur sagen das ich mir den thread und somit auch die bilder nach den andern angesehn habe also ka wiso ich die sehn kann^^



Punkt 5. *edit* Obwohl ich eher an den Referer-Kram glaube und der Server von denen ziemlich kacke konfiguriert ist. *g*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Juni 2010)

hier mal was von nicht lustig.de 
aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen das bild ^^ 
http://www.nichtlust...ndb/020109.html


----------



## Soldier206 (17. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​


----------



## jlij (17. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (18. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Punkt 5. *edit* Obwohl ich eher an den Referer-Kram glaube und der Server von denen ziemlich kacke konfiguriert ist. *g*



kacke konfiguriert... kommt mir buffed manchmal auch vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es diesmal klappt -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (18. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (18. Juni 2010)

xD Firun nice1


----------



## eMJay (18. Juni 2010)

Ohne Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Juni 2010)

LOL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Firun gewinnt den Thread!


----------



## Smeal (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2010)

jlij schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Gesicht des Jungen! Einfach EPIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Firun

Der ist fast so gut wie der in der Championsliga 6 Gelbe kassiert hat aber hintereinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EPIC =O


----------



## TheGui (19. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> EPIC =O



Aber warum ist das auf Failblog? Das ist WIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (19. Juni 2010)

Auch wie Klose auf dem Bild guckt. Als ob er grade Fuck You sagt...


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

Das hier ist gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*lachflash*


----------



## The Paladin (20. Juni 2010)

Die hat ein richtiges Epic Mount ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is das nicht Weird Al Jankovic ???http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9Sdv9xSkPA


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juni 2010)

Ist er


----------



## Breakyou (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der HAMMER! Das Bild hat mir grad den Montag gerettet, jetzt hab ich doch noch was zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Ohm...hä?


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ohm...hä?



Er ist Schweizer und will damit andeuten, dass der Schiri geschmiert war.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Juni 2010)

und wie der geschmiert wurde will garnicht dran denken was morgen passiert -.-


----------



## TheGui (22. Juni 2010)

naja... die schiris bekommen wohl mehr weihnachtsgeld wen sie mehr Karten zeigen

die WM is echt die mit den dümmsten schiris ever


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Er ist Schweizer und will damit andeuten, dass der Schiri geschmiert war.




Nein, das stimmt nicht.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (23. Juni 2010)

95% der geposteten Bilder sind absolut nicht lustig. Kein Scherz!!


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> 95% der geposteten Bilder sind absolut nicht lustig. Kein Scherz!!


Wesentlich witziger als Dein derzeitiges Profilbild


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn du das sagst...


Was ist dann lustig?


----------



## BinaufBlaue (23. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst...
> 
> 
> Was ist dann lustig?



Davatar


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juni 2010)

nach den ganzen vermeintlichen Intrigen gegen uns,drehen wir heute den Spiess mal um, sodass Ghana ein kleines Handycap hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nach den ganzen vermeintlichen Intrigen gegen uns,drehen wir heute den Spiess mal um, sodass Ghana ein kleines Handycap hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist die HSH Norbank Arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das ist die HSH Norbank Arena
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ok,hat Ghana zwei Handycaps...


----------



## eMJay (23. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zwar kein Bild aber passt dazu http://www.20min.ch/wm2010/nebendemplatz/story/Gaddafi-hat-den-Skandal-Schiri-geschmiert-11944282 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gilt nur für englische Piraten, japanische haben was drauf. *One Piece :O*


----------



## Soldier206 (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (26. Juni 2010)

Damn ab heute bin ich für Korea!


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> Gilt nur für englische Piraten, japanische haben was drauf. *One Piece :O*



Kielholt ihn! Dazu fällt mir nur das hier ein :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (26. Juni 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nah, Ninjas bleiben ungesehen!

Ausser sie wollen gesehen werden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (26. Juni 2010)

Warum Piraten besser als Ninjas sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum Ninjas nicht so cool wie Piraten sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was noch besser als Piraten UND Ninjas ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (26. Juni 2010)

Hab noch Jack und Barbossa vergessen und per Edit ging es nicht mehr rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schwanzvergleich, existiert seit Menschen denken können ^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

lulz³


----------



## Ralevor (27. Juni 2010)

Vergesst die Möchtegern-Piratenbraut, die ich gepostet hab, ihr habt mich überzeugt. o.O

1 Punkt Piraten, 0 Punkte Ninjas.


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2010)

Ninjas>Piraten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ahhha



............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Held² (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 krümmel monster


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ahhha






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Juni 2010)

Alkopop schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (27. Juni 2010)

Wie schnell sowas im Internet verarscht wird O.o


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

Mist, das Bild geht nixgt >.<


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2010)

tjo, ich hab trähnen gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insel affen raus
Italien raus
Frankreich raus

so wunderschöhn :=)


----------



## Silenzz (27. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> tjo, ich hab trähnen gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



:O Das nehm ich dir jetzt übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Juni 2010)

lol Alko, ist das Bild echt oder doch nur gefakt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> lol Alko, ist das Bild echt oder doch nur gefakt?



Ne ist echt, hatte es schon während der Sendung bemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne ist echt, hatte es schon während der Sendung bemerkt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




MEGA!


----------



## Davatar (28. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> tjo, ich hab trähnen gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt, nun müssen nur noch Deutschland und Brasilien raus, dann gibts endlich mal ein spannendes Finale ohne die selben langweiligen Mannschaften der letzten 20 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Falathrim: Korrigiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Stimmt, nun muss nur noch Deutschland raus, dann gibts endlich mal ein spannendes Finale ohne die selben langweiligen Mannschaften der letzten 20 Jahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Brasilien muss raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal n paar Sachen entfernt. Bilder wie das mit der extremen Schambehaarungen oder die Kotzerei fliegen demnächst samt Beitragsposter. :-)


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin allgemein dafür, das Posts ohne Bilder gelöscht werden, damit man nicht mehr seitenweise scrollen muss, bis man das nächste "gescheite" Bild findet. Vielleicht solltest du dich mal (du = ZAM) an die Arbeit begeben und das ganze Thema mal um ein paar Seiten kürzen, denn nach den ersten 5 Seiten verliere ich langsam das Interesse daran, überhaupt weiterzuschauen (ich kenne jede Seite hier...), weil man mit Glück teilweise nur EIN gutes Bild in 20 Posts findet. Damit ich nicht selbst darunter falle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juni 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Damit ich nicht selbst darunter falle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und welcher von den beiden bist du nun?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Juni 2010)

Einige Seiten aus einem meiner liebsten Webcomics:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Hoffe das es diesmal klappt.....)


----------



## tonygt (28. Juni 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich bin allgemein dafür, das Posts ohne Bilder gelöscht werden, damit man nicht mehr seitenweise scrollen muss, bis man das nächste "gescheite" Bild findet. Vielleicht solltest du dich mal (du = ZAM) an die Arbeit begeben und das ganze Thema mal um ein paar Seiten kürzen, denn nach den ersten 5 Seiten verliere ich langsam das Interesse daran, überhaupt weiterzuschauen (ich kenne jede Seite hier...), weil man mit Glück teilweise nur EIN gutes Bild in 20 Posts findet. Damit ich nicht selbst darunter falle:



Meine fresse wenn dir der Thread net mehr gefällt, schau halt net mehr rein zwingt dich ja keiner.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Juni 2010)

Nice @ Bloodletting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> optische Täuschung



haha,sehr geil


----------



## Druda (28. Juni 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Wie schnell sowas im Internet verarscht wird O.o



dacht ich mir auch. XD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aiai, wir alle wussten es doch schon immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hö hö hö


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GIbt nichts besseres als Fussball-Fails xD


----------



## Makalvian (29. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit aufm Bildschirm geht das wirklich beschissen im buch dafür wesentlich besser

Btt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Juni 2010)

Freilaufender Messdiener O-o wiso schleift die Leine am Boden und is net in der Hand des Pedopriesters?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juni 2010)

Die Frage wäre eher... wieso hat er ein iPhone in der Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schön das Apple hier als missionarische Religion, wie es viele viele ausüben, behandelt wird... zwar weniger was zu lachen aber sehr schöne Deutungsansätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Juni 2010)

Ach das Iphone is doch uninteressant, die Firma wird schon offt genug verarscht ^_^
Neuerdings gibts die sogar zum selber machen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (29. Juni 2010)

Beginnen wir mit was einfachem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Da ist ein KKK Mitglied rechts im Hintergrund


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Juni 2010)

lulz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. Juni 2010)

[.spoiler]möp[/spoiler]

Ohne Punkt natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Beginnen wir mit was einfachem:
> 
> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diese Spoiler sachen mache um die Lösung in das Teil zu schreiben?



Welche Lösung?


Meinst du die, mit dem KKK Mitglied hinten rechts in der Mitte?


----------



## The Paladin (29. Juni 2010)

Danke Humpel. Alko du hast es verraten aber na und ^^

Das ist schwieriger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Da ist gar nichts, you´ll get no sleep heißt du kannst nicht schlafen weil du es unbedingt finden willst ^^



Edit: Sorry für das "Anzügige" Bild. Aber viele Facebook Bilder sind schlimmer ^^

Edit 2: Soll ich ein Forenspiel daraus machen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (29. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. Juni 2010)

Lol


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juni 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hab des auch im Buch aber ob buch oder Bildschirm, ich erkenne garnichts.


----------



## Thoor (29. Juni 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> also ich hab des auch im Buch aber ob buch oder Bildschirm, ich erkenne garnichts.



du musst nur mal schielen und das anschauen...


----------



## Yodaku (29. Juni 2010)

jo, bei mir klappts mit schielen auch. einfach kurz schielen und langsam wieder normal gucken bis mans erkennt.
...aber danach is mir immer ganz schwindlig und mein auge fühlt sich i-wie so an als würde ich immernoch schielen... naja nach en paar min gehts aber weider ^^

edit: weiß jemand wie das eig geht?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

Kann jmd. mal sagen, was man da sehen sollte? :O


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du musst nur mal schielen und das anschauen...



wirklich was erkennen tu ich immer noch nicht xD


----------



## TheGui (29. Juni 2010)

ich erkenns das is ne ard delle und nen ring sehr cooler 3D effeklt!


----------



## Makalvian (29. Juni 2010)

wen es interessiert das Bild war aus dem Buch hier 

http://www.amazon.de/Das-magische-Auge-Jubil%C3%A4umsausgabe-besten/dp/3760722644

da ist auch ne relativ gute Beschreibung wie das ganze funktioniert

Gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten von Schielen wo sich meistens zwei Punkte über den Bild befinden und wenn man durch Schielen den 3ten hat sieht man auch perfekt den 3d effekt.
Oder aber dadruch das man sich das buch direkt vor die nase holt und es langsam von sich weg bewegt. 
Das Buch ist wirklich genial !

BTt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juni 2010)

Bei mir funktioniert's auch. Wir waren bei nem FSJ-Seminar mal in nem Museum in Frankfurt, wo ungefähr 20 von diesen Bildern hängen. Nach diesem Raum hab ich erstmal fünf Minuten Pause gebraucht, weil mir tierisch schwindlig war, dafür hab ich alles erkannt. Man sieht ja manchmal Wörter etc., wenn man richtig guckt. 

Ähnlich funktioniert das auch hier, man muss schielen, um aus zwei normalen Bildern ein schickes 3D-Bild zu machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (30. Juni 2010)

:s bei mir klappt das nicht, und diese komische Kranheit wo man kein 3d sehen kann hab ich auch nicht, da es im kino mit brille geht :S


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juni 2010)

Dann schielst du falsch...

Du musst einfach soweit schielen, dass die beiden Bilder an einem Punkt übereinander sind und dann kannst du das sehen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Juni 2010)

Lol auf dem unteren Bild sind mir die komischen "Hüte" eher aufgefallen, als Spiderman xD....was sagt das über mich oder das Bild aus?


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Lol auf dem unteren Bild sind mir die komischen "Hüte" eher aufgefallen, als Spiderman xD....was sagt das über mich oder das Bild aus?



das du eine brille brauchst, vielleicht.


----------



## Jokxer (30. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> das du eine brille brauchst, vielleicht.



jaa's true


----------



## White_Sky (30. Juni 2010)

Wie schielt man ein Auge :< ?

Und wo sind da zwei Punkte drauf?

EDIT: Ok ich hab das Bild enziffert! Da ist so schillernde Ringe oder war das falsch?

EDITedit: JAY! Ich hab das Bild und es ist richtig geil! <3


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das mit den Küken die über den Schacht da laufen, ist nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der rest ist wirklich saulustig aber das mit den enten is voll traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (1. Juli 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> BTt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal geniales Marketing! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der rest ist wirklich saulustig aber das mit den enten is voll traurig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is halt nen nobfilter...

Sagmal, tust du gern Hähnchenprodukte essen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

Das hier ist mein Anführer ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (3. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (3. Juli 2010)

[attachment=10686:image_fmbg_0_65-119554q40l.jpg]

[attachment=10687:caghfuts.jpg]


----------



## Kremlin (3. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juli 2010)

_"Wir hätten gern ne Pizza- Maradonna, die hat nichts drauf"_


----------



## Bloodletting (4. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juli 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _"Wir hätten gern ne Pizza- Maradonna, die hat nichts drauf"_



Hab vor ein paar Tagen, als Italien rausgeflogen ist, folgendes gelesen:

"Hab gerade bei der Pizzeria um die Ecke angerufen und ne Pizza Slovakia bestellt. Der Pizza-Mann hat aufgelegt, schade. Ich versuch es gleich nochmal, aber jetzt hab ich mich umentschieden und will ne Pizza Endstazioni. Mal schauen, was er dazu sagt." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (4. Juli 2010)

The schrieb:


> Das hier ist mein Anführer ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Katze ist so geil xD so eine hätte ich gerne lenin cat <3 ich glaub das wird mein neuer avatar^^


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hab vor ein paar Tagen, als Italien rausgeflogen ist, folgendes gelesen:
> 
> "Hab gerade bei der Pizzeria um die Ecke angerufen und ne Pizza Slovakia bestellt. Der Pizza-Mann hat aufgelegt, schade. Ich versuch es gleich nochmal, aber jetzt hab ich mich umentschieden und will ne Pizza Endstazioni. Mal schauen, was er dazu sagt."
> 
> ...



epic


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na, wer findet den Hund ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hab vor ein paar Tagen, als Italien rausgeflogen ist, folgendes gelesen:
> 
> "Hab gerade bei der Pizzeria um die Ecke angerufen und ne Pizza Slovakia bestellt. Der Pizza-Mann hat aufgelegt, schade. Ich versuch es gleich nochmal, aber jetzt hab ich mich umentschieden und will ne Pizza Endstazioni. Mal schauen, was er dazu sagt."
> 
> ...



Wow...auf die Idee mit der Pizza Slowakia bin ich tatsächlich Minuten nach dem Spiel gekommen...ich kann mal gucken ob ich das Quote finde :/
Das mit der Pizza Endstazioni ist aber echt nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Juli 2010)

jlij schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich ist das ja ein "W", oder? Ich meine, guckt euch mal das "M" an und dann das "W". Merkt ihr den Unterschied? Trotzdem ist da noch ein Fail drin. Wer findet ihn?


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, das vergessene E ist der eigentliche Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Juli 2010)

Jupp, denke ich auch. Die Tatsache, das der Ersteller dieses Demotivationals anscheinen nur dem wie ein "M" aussehendes "W" aufgefallen ist, anstatt die Tatsache, das in "awesome" ein "E" fehlt (einem Wort in seiner -vermute ich mal- Sprache), kann man auch als Fail zählen, denke ich.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass er überhaupt das M/W meinte. 
Der Pfeil geht ja schon an die Stelle, an der eigentlich das E sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (5. Juli 2010)

Er meinte beides.
Unten steht nämlich "amsome"


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2010)

Oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Juli 2010)

Nun, ich schätze das stimmt. Trotzdem bleibt die Tatsache, das er das "W" mit einem "M" verwechselt hat. Hätte er sich mal das eigentliche "M" angesehen, hätte er gemerkt, das der andere Buchstabe ein "W" ist.


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2010)

Das ist definitiv ein W, aber wie ja bereits von Euch beschrieben gibts da noch den E-Fehler. 

Edit: Oh hat ja hordcraft schon geschrieben o_O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2010)

Könnt ihr bitte beim Thema bleiben und lustige Bilder posten ? :> Denke mal, dass sonst der Thread schnell zu ist. :/

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (6. Juli 2010)

Cunt punt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KARUxx (6. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Es darf geflamed werden, dass ich das erste zum Brüllen finde. =)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist da noch ein Fail drin.



der eigentlich fail ist schon das sich jemand "I'm Awesome" tätowieren lassen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floanh (7. Juli 2010)

Heute Morgen in der BILD-Zeitung (falls man das überhaupt noch oder jemals als Zeitung bezeichnen kann/konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gesehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juli 2010)

deine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte ich ne Zeitlang auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2010)

floanh schrieb:


> Heute Morgen in der BILD-Zeitung (falls man das überhaupt noch oder jemals als Zeitung bezeichnen kann/konnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja... leider stammt die Orange weder aus Spanien, noch wurde die Zitronenpresse von einem deutschen erfunden. Schade eigentlich, denn mit viel (viel viel viel) Fantasie hätte der Witz lustig sein können - aber so....?


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Juli 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Tja... leider stammt die Orange weder aus Spanien, noch wurde die Zitronenpresse von einem deutschen erfunden. Schade eigentlich, denn mit viel (viel viel viel) Fantasie hätte der Witz lustig sein können - aber so....?



Es werden Orangen in Spanien angebaut und exportiert und es werden in Deutschland Saftpressen hergestellt und exportiert.
Nur, weil ein Land nicht das Ursprungsland eines Produktes ist, heißt das nicht, das so etwas nicht lustig sein kann. Ich habe gelacht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2010)

Orangen werden nicht nur in Spanien angebaut und Zitronenpressen sicher nicht nur in Deutschland hergestellt. Da könnte man für beide Länder auch völlig andere Dinge nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

Marketing! \o/

€dit: Mist, geht nicht -.-

Es war ein Pappkarton auf dem groß "American Freedom" draufsteht. Und drunter in klein: "Made in China"


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juli 2010)

http://img819.imageshack.us/f/spainger.jpg/

/fixed.

[Danke an dieser Stelle dass man das Bild nicht einbetten kann, Zerbrochenes Icon + Es ist nicht erlaubt diese Dateiendung für ein Bild zu verwenden.

Fail Buffed oder Fail Imageshack? Wär mal sinnvoll danach zu schauen damit das zukünftig richtig funktioniert. Danke...


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Orangen werden nicht nur in Spanien angebaut und Zitronenpressen sicher nicht nur in Deutschland hergestellt. Da könnte man für beide Länder auch völlig andere Dinge nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gesagt, das ändert NICHTS am Witz/Bild.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

Sad Keanuu <33


----------



## Lillyan (8. Juli 2010)

Jep, ich konnte nicht widerstehen


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

Da war doch dieses Vertical, wo Keanu dann noch die Taube in der Hand hat und später sich selbst. xD


----------



## Lillyan (8. Juli 2010)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/keanu-is-sad-sad-keanu

Ja, irgendwo da *g*


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ist schon mal das eine^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das is sogar noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (8. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> hier ist schon mal das eine^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. Juli 2010)

<3 Sad Keano!


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Juli 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> http://img819.images...f/spainger.jpg/
> 
> /fixed.
> 
> ...



das das einbetten nicht Fuktioniert liegt daran das das von dir Verlinkte eine Internetseite und kein Bild war/ist
Einfach auf der Seite auf das bild gehen, Rechtsklick, Grafik anezigen auswählen, dann biste auf dem Bild und dann kannste es Ganz normal einbetten:

| | |
\/\/\/​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juli 2010)

> das das einbetten nicht Fuktioniert liegt daran das das von dir Verlinkte eine Internetseite und kein Bild war/ist



Irgendwie nicht.

Und die URL ist haargenau die Gleiche...

Naja die Technik und ihre Macken halt.


Hab des öfteren schon Bilder auf genau die gleiche Art von Imageshack eingebettet, wirklich kA was diesmal nicht funktionieren wollte.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Juli 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Und die URL ist haargenau die Gleiche...
> 
> ...



mhh, bei mir ist der Link von dir und der Eigentliche Grafik-link unterschiedlich:

h t t p ://img819.imageshack.us/f/spainger.jpg/ <- Dein Link
h t t p ://img819.imageshack.us/img819/34/spainger.jpg <- Der Link zur Grafik

naja, btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2010)

Bilder mit X-zibit sind einfach iimmer geil >.<


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (9. Juli 2010)

Oh Gott, ich liebe diese Bilderserien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Juli 2010)

scheiße, beim letzten bild musste ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2010)

hammer bilder fala ich kann nimmer vor lachen XD


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

I heard u demand moar? 
Get some moar!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2010)

HAhahaha du machst mich fertig XD

Only one guy got raped 

*smile*


----------



## Dominau (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Juli 2010)

yo dog
...
oh.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gott, ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## Dominau (9. Juli 2010)

Merkt man das ich nichts zu tun habe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

Das mit Boxxy bring mich auf ne Idee...Kopf von Boxxy ausschneiden und dahinkleben wo Boxxys Mund ist
"Yo dawd I heard that you like Boxxy, so we put a Boxxy in your Boxxy so that you can have Boxxy while you have Boxxy" 
O.o


----------



## Dominau (9. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das mit Boxxy bring mich auf ne Idee...Kopf von Boxxy ausschneiden und dahinkleben wo Boxxys Mund ist
> "Yo dawd *Dawg *I heard that you like Boxxy, so we put a Boxxy in your Boxxy so that you can have Boxxy while you have Boxxy"
> O.o



Yoo Dawg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HMm... nette idee. nur ich würde sowas nicht hinbekommen


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Yoo Dawg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich auch nicht, deswegen schreib ichs hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und flame mich hier nicht wegen Tippfehlern

edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (9. Juli 2010)

"Yo Dawg" muss man schreiben können.
Jedes andere wort ist egal, aber "yo dawg" ist legendary..


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Juli 2010)

OH GAWD xD
die bilder sind genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

AHAHAHA
EPISCH geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnert mich sehr an Crouch...^^

"This cat is pushing Arjen Robben out of a lake, your argument is invalid"
Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (9. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> *Twillight Bild*



Hat der Kerl Flügel an seinem Rücken?


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hat der Kerl Flügel an seinem Rücken?



kA, das ist glaube ich das einzige Bild aus Twilight das ich je gesehen habe.

Wenn dus wissen willst, guck den Film O.o


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2010)

Neem das is ne ausgestopfte eule.


----------



## Dominau (9. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> kA, das ist glaube ich das einzige Bild aus Twilight das ich je gesehen habe.
> 
> Wenn dus wissen willst, guck den Film O.o


Ich schau mir doch nicht diesen Film an!
Hab mich nur gewundert.. es geht ja um Vampire und Werwölfe und sowas.
Und aufeinmal sind da Flügel an dem Kerl.



Soladra schrieb:


> Neem das is ne ausgestopfte eule.



Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

Hätt ja klappen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juli 2010)

BOOMKIN OMFG


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2010)

KARUxx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mal ernsthaft das bild sieht so übelst scheiße aus das schon wieder geil ist Oo


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juli 2010)

Arjen....Robben...Ball.....Katze....invalid......

ATOMROFL


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (11. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Das und nichts anderes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



best sad keanu ever ... bin fast vom stuhl gefallen xD


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:s


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2010)

Epic xD


----------



## TrollJumper (12. Juli 2010)

Mag ja sein, das dies sein Computer ist. Was ich aber viel viel wichtiger finde ist die Tatsache ob er wirklich heimlich UFOs gebaut hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, das rechts ist zwar auch lustig, das Hauptaugenmerk sollte jedoch auf dem linken Teil des Bildes liegen. Das Bild stammt übrigens aus dem BILD-Klatschheft/Tittenmagazin


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Juli 2010)

Mhh, ich frag mich ob die Fast gleichen Posen in dem Bild (Hitler und rechts der Typ dem der eine Hoden entfernt werden muss) und wenn ja ob die durchschnittlichen BILD-"Leser" diese anspielung verstehen...


----------



## TheGui (12. Juli 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> und wenn ja ob die durchschnittlichen BILD-"Leser" diese anspielung verstehen...



gab ja lang genug die witze um hitlers verlroenen Hoden, das hat auch der letzte proll Bildleser mitbekommen ^^

aber witziger finde ich das Hitler 2 linke Ohren hat!
als Alien muss er nunmal gewust haben wie man UFOs baut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich schau mir doch nicht diesen Film an!
> Hab mich nur gewundert.. es geht ja um Vampire und Werwölfe und sowas.
> Und aufeinmal sind da Flügel an dem Kerl.
> 
> ...



Die hocken da grade in Bio. Edward riecht bellas Blut und hält die Luft an, um sie nicht zu zerfleischen, sie mussversteht es und schnuppert an ihre Haaren...ja, ich habe den Film gesehen.


----------



## TheGui (12. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die hocken da grade in Bio. Edward riecht bellas Blut und hält die Luft an, um sie nicht zu zerfleischen, sie mussversteht es und schnuppert an ihre Haaren...ja, ich habe den Film gesehen.


du hast auch Tage... da darfst das auch ma anschauen!

PS: du brauchst das nicht mit "Gewalt" auszuschmücken... zerfleichen hin oder her... Männer schauen den scheiß nicht!


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (12. Juli 2010)

LOL der Pfleger heist Edwards xD

und das erste Bild ist Twilight mit nem Britischen cast?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uuuuuuund zum Schluss ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FUSSBALLBÄLLE FOR THE WIN ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2010)

raff ich immernoch nicht -.-


----------



## Alcasim (13. Juli 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> raff ich immernoch nicht -.-



Soll glaube ich auf die Haarfarbe anspielen. Find ich persönlich zwar nicht witzig, aber dafür finde ich die Idee dahinter toll


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Juli 2010)

Sind halt "natürliche" Haarfarben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lustig isses net, aber die Idee ist simpel und grenzgenial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Juli 2010)

Achso, fußballa also!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Achso, fußballa also!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol wie geil das letzte xD


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ps: gute seite ^^


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> lol wie geil das letzte xD



Mh ist das net eine Szene aus Flash Forward die Folge wo sie in Somalia waren?

Erinnert verdammt stark daran...


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das  gehört doch in den fail thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juli 2010)

Mh sowieso sind beide Threads richtig.
Könnte kein Mod die beiden Threads zusammenlegen? Wär vielleicht sinnvoll!

Wobei eigentlich ists ja egal.


----------



## Dominau (13. Juli 2010)

Man bekommt erster ein Problem wenn man Fail Bilder witzig findet.

Dann hat man die Qual der Wahl, wohin damit?..


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2010)

Fail ist Fail. Sagt doch schon das Wort.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> das  gehört doch in den fail thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Threadtitel heißt "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen" , und mich brachten beide zum lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Petersburg (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach nur Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genauso wie 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber...hehehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Aber...hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Links im Vordergrund heißt doch bestimmt Dmitrij Chaklovisk xD
Immer diese Russen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Juli 2010)

bei dem Bild erwarte ich immer James Bond irgendwo ins Bild reinjuckeln


----------



## XXI. (13. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Der Links im Vordergrund heißt doch bestimmt Dmitrij Chaklovisk xD
> Immer diese Russen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Algemein Bildung ftw. Noch nie was von Putin gehört???


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Algemein Bildung ftw. Noch nie was von Putin gehört???



Der ist aber nicht Links im Vordergund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Juli 2010)

Der links im Vordergrund ist ganz sicher nicht Putin. 
Esseiden er ist spontan um ~ 30 Jahre gealtert und läuft neben seinem jüngeren Pendant.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OMG WIE GEIL!


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Hört doch mal auf jeeeedes Bild zu quoten.. JEDER wird wissen, worüber ihr lacht, wenn das Bild direkt über euch ist.. *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2010)

Hahaha MAno wie geil >.<

ich leg mir jetzt auch mal n MG daneben wenn ich ein sonnenbad nehm


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hahaha MAno wie geil >.<
> 
> ich leg mir jetzt auch mal n MG daneben wenn ich ein sonnenbad nehm




naja,entweder ne Israelin oder die Mutter hat ihrem Lütten die Spielzeugknarre weggenommen.sieht eher nach letzterem aus...


----------



## Manowar (14. Juli 2010)

Und das Martini-Glas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und das Martini-Glas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alkoholikerin?


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und das Martini-Glas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




James Bond liegt gleich neben ihr und ist nicht auf dem Bild mit drauf....einzig logische Erklärung für die Waffe und dem Martini(gerührt?)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC !!!!!! Sooowas von unlustig das ich mich schon wieder schlapp lache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2010)

hört endlihc auf die rießen bilder zu zitieren -.-


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spaten (15. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hä?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juli 2010)

Jupp^^


----------



## TheGui (19. Juli 2010)

psssssst von der seite darf doch keiner wissen.

sonst wird die Seele eines jeden Buffed users durch Gore, Rassismus und Straight-/Kinder-/Tier-/Necro-/Furry-/Homo-/Xeno-/Ego-/Incest-/Food-/Foot-/Toy-/Hentai-/Lolicon-/Zoo-/Fake-/Bondage-/Snuf-/SMporn verdorben!

Hab ich was in hinsicht auf die abarten der menschlichen Sexualität vergessen?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. Juli 2010)

Hey, ich hab nur das Bild gepostet, den Namen geschrieben hat Bloodletting.....


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> psssssst von der seite darf doch keiner wissen.
> 
> sonst wird die Seele eines jeden Buffed users durch Gore, Rassismus und Straight-/Kinder-/Tier-/Necro-/Furry-/Homo-/Xeno-/Ego-/Incest-/Food-/Foot-/Toy-/Hentai-/Lolicon-/Zoo-/Fake-/Bondage-/Snuf-/SMporn verdorben!
> 
> Hab ich was in hinsicht auf die abarten der menschlichen Sexualität vergessen?



Sag einfach Rule34, passt am besten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2010)

hehe,geil...send em up,i will wait...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sag einfach Rule34, passt am besten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




epic


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

bei dem bild muss ich immer vor lachen weinen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (19. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bei dem bild muss ich immer vor lachen weinen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wurde das nich schonpar mal gepostet?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

mir egal ich heul grad schon wieder rotz und wasser das is einfach soderbst scheiße das es wieder lustig is XDDDD


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2010)

Send them up, I will wait... 

Wahaha... ich kann nimmer. Echt köstlich.


----------



## yves1993 (22. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Über das letzte Bild lach ich immer noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Alkoholikerin?



Sie war betrunken und hat den Hund... naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so langsam glaub ich tatsächlich das die US-Fachleute von BP da so vorgehen bei der Ölkatastrophe...


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so langsam glaub ich tatsächlich das die US-Fachleute von BP da so vorgehen bei der Ölkatastrophe...



eher so




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AAa0gd7ClM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> eher so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu geil xD
Ich lachmich tot.


----------



## nemø (26. Juli 2010)

Um nochmal auf die Kirche einzugehen, mir ist aufgefallen, dass auch die Priester in WoW kleine Jungen "beanspruchen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da das sehr pixelig beim Uploader ist, im 2 Absatz schreibt/sagt er: Thomas verstand es stets meisterlich, meine Bitten zu erfüllen!


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juli 2010)

Sollen wir über das Interface oder über den Handelschat schmunzeln? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (26. Juli 2010)

Nichts gegen das Interface! das ist super :-P

Der Handel ist natürlich toll, aber allgemein geht es um den aktuellen Konflikt mit der Kirche :-P


----------



## Davatar (26. Juli 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Nichts gegen das Interface! das ist super :-P
> 
> Der Handel ist natürlich toll, aber allgemein geht es um den aktuellen Konflikt mit der Kirche :-P


Das ist ja recht weit hergeholt. Im Text steht "der junge Thomas", da "junge" aber klein geschrieben ist, muss das noch lange nicht heissen, dass es sich um einen Jungen handelt. Ausserdem gibts in der kath. Kirche ja auch Messdiener, die normalerweise nicht erwachsen sind. Die Quest gabs übrigens schon vor dem grossen aktuellen Kirchenskandal. Ich unterstelle Dir daher einfach mal zuviel Phantasie in dieser Angelegenheit.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juli 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Nichts gegen das Interface! das ist super :-P
> 
> Der Handel ist natürlich toll, aber allgemein geht es um den aktuellen Konflikt mit der Kirche :-P







AARGHS MEINE AUGEN


----------



## nemø (26. Juli 2010)

Geh zum Optiker


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Juli 2010)

das mit dem IQTest is ja mal geil xD


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (27. Juli 2010)

Der Polizist ist ja mal Epic erst draufhauen dann verarzten xD


----------



## TheGui (27. Juli 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Der Polizist ist ja mal Epic erst draufhauen dann verarzten xD



der hat blos angst arbeitslos zu werden


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (28. Juli 2010)

Ach du scheisse... ich bin eher geschockt als denn belustigt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



i lol'd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ich sag nur "bitchslap". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ach du scheisse... ich bin eher geschockt als denn belustigt.



Weißt du, was heutzutage der Zoll auf Zigaretten kostet!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie denke ich dass das hier stimmt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mir sogar ganz sicher dass das hier Stimmt!


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
OMFG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juli 2010)

Ich frage mich welcher MANN sich das Antut und diesen Film schaut. (Außer um seiner Freundin zu imponieren)


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hat man einmal eine Lieblingsserie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Da hat man einmal eine Lieblingsserie...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du auch den Witz hinter dieser Tortengraphik verstanden? ^^


----------



## TheGui (28. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Hast du auch den Witz hinter dieser Tortengraphik verstanden? ^^


^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Hast du auch den Witz hinter dieser Tortengraphik verstanden? ^^



Nö, erst nach dem Post von The Gui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



epic :>


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Juli 2010)

Ich seh da keinen Fail.
Bitte aufklären.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Dieses grandiose Meisterwerk an langlebiger Schweißarbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Dieses grandiose Meisterwerk an langlebiger Schweißarbeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm ... ist für mich kein Fail.
Wenns hält, dann hält es eben.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn keine Kohle da ist muss man sich halt anderweitig helfen - was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2010)

Es scheint zu funktionieren (ich denk mal soll'n Motor sein), es ist billige Reparatur, auf sowas muss man erstmal kommen...
Sowas kriegt doch eh kaum mehr einer hin geschweigedenn, denkt an sowas...


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Nur um den Fail nochmal zu verdeutlichen: Hierbei handelt es sich um einen komplett selbstzusammengepfuschten Motorblock! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juli 2010)

Gibt's hier auch noch Bilder oder nur noch sinnlose Kommentare? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Viel zu wahr....)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe diese "Yo dawg" Bilderketten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (31. Juli 2010)

Darf man wenigstens erfahren warum mein Bild gelöscht wurde? War weder anstössig noch pornographisch, noch sonst irgendwie schlimm oder diskriminierend-.-


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Juli 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Darf man wenigstens erfahren warum mein Bild gelöscht wurde? War weder anstössig noch pornographisch, noch sonst irgendwie schlimm oder diskriminierend-.-



Weil die dick und fett darauf genannte Seite hier im Forum nunmal verboten ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (31. Juli 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Darf man wenigstens erfahren warum mein Bild gelöscht wurde? War weder anstössig noch pornographisch, noch sonst irgendwie schlimm oder diskriminierend-.-



War es das mit dem Hund?
Falls ja: Ich selbst habe auch nichts daran gefunden, was gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen könnte. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass andere Leute soetwas nicht so leicht aufnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:

@Berserkerkitten

***** ist hier verboten!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (31. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> War es das mit dem Hund?
> Falls ja: Ich selbst habe auch nichts daran gefunden, was gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen könnte. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass andere Leute soetwas nicht so leicht aufnehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist schon abgeklärt, ja, das nennen des Imageboardes ist hier anscheinend verboten.. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (31. Juli 2010)

Der Thread wird zu nem ****chan Resteverwerter O-o


----------



## Falathrim (31. Juli 2010)

Das war er schon immer O.o

Von /b/ komen hat die lustigsten Sachen, wenn du was anderes lustiges findest kanst dus ja posten, aber es ist halt ein Haufen /b/tards auf BUffed und will die lustigen Sachen teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> ***** ist hier verboten!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ***** ist ja nun auch recht eindeutig ein Erwachsenen board und buffed nicht.
Da wollen die halt kein Stress riskieren.
Kann man doch verstehen oder ?


P.S: Das mit dem Hund und den diversen ***** Antworten ist echt der Brüller. Erste Sahne.


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Buffed fickt .gif-Datei.
EDIT2: Jetzt funktionierts ...


----------



## TheGui (31. Juli 2010)

OMG der blick xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Die signatur rockt :'-D


----------



## TheGui (1. August 2010)

Die Guten geben dir noch eine Chance abzuhauen bevor die sich auf den Boden werfen und vergewaltigen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KsTgWCZNk-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (1. August 2010)

das würde aber eher in der Youtube thread passen is ja kein bild ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. August 2010)

Prinzipiell ist es ja nichts anderes als eine aneinander Reihung von Bildern, oder?


----------



## tonygt (1. August 2010)

Prinzipell schon nur wenn jemand von Bildern spricht denk ich nicht automatisch an Videos ^^


----------



## TheGui (1. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> das würde aber eher in der Youtube thread passen is ja kein bild ^^



Erstens mal bringt es einen zum lachen
und zwietens is es sicher nicht mein youtubeliebling!


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Erstens mal bringt es einen zum lachen
> und zwietens is es sicher nicht mein youtubeliebling!



Fehler: Es ist kein Bild...


----------



## TheGui (1. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Fehler: Es ist kein Bild...



da past es vom Inhalt aber ncih rein, heir schon QQ more pewpew!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. August 2010)

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/11113vjcusz8.jpg

@The Gui: Deine Sig ist zu breit. Ich hab sie netterweise so gemacht, dass sie den Normen entspricht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. August 2010)

danke, dachte die darf bis zum bildschirm rand langen : / also so breit wie die angezeigte page ohne sig wäre.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (4. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> danke, dachte die darf bis zum bildschirm rand langen : / also so breit wie die angezeigte page ohne sig wäre.



^^ der besagte Rand ist ja wohl sehr relativ xD hat ja nicht jeder die selbe Bildschirmauflösung, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. August 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> ^^ der besagte Rand ist ja wohl sehr relativ xD hat ja nicht jeder die selbe Bildschirmauflösung, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt auch wider.


----------



## TheGui (4. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (4. August 2010)

Die Geschichte .... Sie ist so ...... Wunderschön. Ich wünschte ich könnte auch so ein Märchenleben führen ^^

Hier mal ein gutes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. August 2010)

Joa, blöderweise ergibt das ohne das zugehörige Video überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Deanne (4. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WORD! WORD! WORD!


----------



## Firun (4. August 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> WORD! WORD! WORD!




Sehr genial das Bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spaten (4. August 2010)

Dota Allstars




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. August 2010)

Das DotA Bild versteht man als Uneingeweihter nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, es ist eher ein schmunzeln, da ich steam aus dem gleichen Grund nutze. 
Wechseln von Datenträger stinkt.


----------



## Falathrim (5. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, es ist eher ein schmunzeln, da ich steam aus dem gleichen Grund nutze.
> Wechseln von Datenträger stinkt.



True, true, true 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dass du gleich ein Bild von dir in den Motivator packen musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich benutz mein DVD-Laufwerk im Schnitt nur noch einmal alle 3 Monate....schlicht weil ich wenn dann spontan Spiele auf Steam kaufe und es ansonsten lasse...inzwischen kann man eben alles im Internet komfortabler und günstiger kaufen als in klassischen "Real Life"-Läden...wenn man die Spiele denn kauft und nicht saugt und dann über die Dämonenwerkzeuge aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (6. August 2010)

Wenn es nur nicht so frustrierend wäre...


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Aquaman ist Tot, Yay, ich mochte den Typen nie. Hier mal was gutes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (6. August 2010)

um ans pirate-ninja-thema anzuschließen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (6. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (6. August 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mieses Motivator... die Jungs sehen zumindest noch gut aus in deren Kostümen!

Sowas sollte in die Mitte rein!...Fatso no Jutsu!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. August 2010)

Uff! Naruto hat sich ganz schön gehen lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Ich glaube Naruto ist kein Mann in diesem Bild, ebenso wenig wie der Schwarzhaarige.


----------



## Laz0rgun (6. August 2010)

> Ich glaube Naruto ist kein Mann in diesem Bild, ebenso wenig wie der Schwarzhaarige.



Wenn der Schwarzhaarige deiner Meinung nach kein Mann ist, warum schreibst du dann "der"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schreib's weils ein Mann ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (6. August 2010)

Bis auf den letzten is das Bild echt gelungen. Und verdammt, es hat recht xD


----------



## TheGui (6. August 2010)

****Chan mit Buffed zu ersetzen is irgendwie fail

macht mal Original Buffed Fail!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> ****Chan mit Buffed zu ersetzen is irgendwie fail



Das war von Lachschon geklaut und von mir "verbessert".


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> ****Chan mit Buffed zu ersetzen is irgendwie fail
> 
> macht mal Original Buffed Fail!
> 
> ...


Am Tag kommen genug solcher Fragen,aber vier hintereinanderXD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. August 2010)

hier hab was für euch ^^ http://www.holytaco....er-exam-answers


----------



## LiangZhou (6. August 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hier hab was für euch ^^ http://www.holytaco....er-exam-answers





I lol'd


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. August 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hier hab was für euch ^^ http://www.holytaco....er-exam-answers



So geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (7. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Am Tag kommen genug solcher Fragen,aber vier hintereinanderXD



Das habe ich mich gestern auch gefragt als ich es gesehen hab.... die leute können nicht 5 min ohne...


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. August 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hier hab was für euch ^^ http://www.holytaco....er-exam-answers



kann mir den einer erklären ( per PM) ?
Ich verstehe nicht, was der Rabi meint.

(text entfernt)


----------



## yves1993 (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bloodletting (8. August 2010)

Du darfst dabei nicht den Kommentar von unserem Lieblingsfranzosen vergessen.^^



> [font=Verdana, sans-serif]*Undead on a Raptor on a Shark with frickin' laser beams!*[/font]
> [font=Verdana, sans-serif]I know I already posted it on Facebook and Twitter but ... damn, it's a Undead on a Raptor on a Shark with frickin' laser beams![/font]


----------



## White_Sky (8. August 2010)

@Soldier206

XDD Ist nicht deren ernst oda?


----------



## Edou (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist nur zu belustigung und nicht ernst gemeint, wenn es jemand Stört (die Mods, andere User) so soll dieser mir doch bitte eine PM schreiben und ich entferne es.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das steht bei meinem Beitrag drunter:


> Dieser Beitrag wurde von *Firun* bearbeitet: Gestern, 11:00
> Änderungsgrund: Anmerkung des Moderators:Teil des Textes wegen Verstoß gegen die Netiquette entfernt.(witze über Religion)



Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das steht bei meinem Beitrag drunter:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm


Mich würde mal itneressieren, was das für ein Bild von dir war. Weil bis jetzt wurde ja noch nie sowas entfernt...wäre net wenn dus per PM schicken würdest. :O


----------



## Edou (8. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das steht bei meinem Beitrag drunter:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm



Hab ich nicht gesehn, ehrlich. Entferne ich es halt.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. August 2010)

Bald darf man auch nichtmehr sagen das man die Farbe braun für scheiße hält.
Meine Güte, ist doch witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (8. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> @Soldier206
> 
> XDD Ist nicht deren ernst oda?



Das hat angeblich ein GM gemacht, weil sich zuviele Leute darüber beschwert haben, dass des Gebiet zu langweilig aussieht ^^


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Da ist ein Fehler im Comic, das erste Bild vom Papst ist Benedict XVI
Das zweite Bild vom Papst ist Johannes Paul II

Johannes Paul war in meinen Augen der beste Papst, was macht einen guten Papst aus? Richtig, er vergibt den Typen der ihn umbringen wollte ^^


----------



## tonygt (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (8. August 2010)

hab grad nochn geiles gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (8. August 2010)

XD


----------



## Huntermoon (9. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgetwie krieg ich mich nimmer ein vor Lachen^^


----------



## Haggelo (9. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



EPICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## yves1993 (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sowieso das Beste!


----------



## TheGui (9. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO geil und dazu noch mathematisch richtig xD

es ist also ein gültiger Beweis !!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (9. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist voll geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab das auch als T-Shirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (9. August 2010)

3 Posts auf dieser Seite und 3 mal das selbe Bild..geht euch das nicht selber auf die Nerven? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (9. August 2010)

Wieso musste ich gerade an Roberto Blanco denken? *kratz*


----------



## Bloodletting (9. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wieso musste ich gerade an Roberto Blanco denken? *kratz*



Weil der Hund starke Ähnlichkeit mit ihm hat? =D


----------



## Deathstyle (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Is das ein Headset? Oder soll das "Mikro" vibrieren? o_O
Und wenn ja ... wie soll das da ... also ... wie geht das?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. August 2010)

Das ist eine Lampe :x


----------



## Thoor (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das ist eine Lampe :x



Nicht dein Ernst? -.-


----------



## Alion (9. August 2010)

Ich habe das Bild am Wacken Open Air letztes Wochenende beim Tarja Konzert geschossen. Bein zoomen hab ich was witziges entdeckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (9. August 2010)

Kp obs die Bilder hier schon gab, selbst wenn geht es mir am A. vorbei.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wow, schon keine Lust mehr Bilder hochzuladen.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke, 



Spoiler



Deck5


, für diesen Tollen Erfolg. Ich würde es nie schaffen, Illidan im 25 heroischem HArdmode zu killen xD


----------



## Belomil (10. August 2010)

spätestens einene tag? deutsch ftw!


----------



## Huntermoon (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versteh ich net wo ist der Witz ?


----------



## Huntermoon (10. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Versteh ich net wo ist der Witz ?



Mhh, weils bei Illidan (wie allen BC-Raids) weder HC-Mods noch speziell Einstellbare Raidgrössen Gibt...


----------



## Bloodletting (10. August 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mhh, weils bei Illidan (wie allen BC-Raids) weder HC-Mods noch speziell Einstellbare Raidgrössen Gibt...



Und wie wirklich miese Rechtschreibung.
Ich musste schmunzeln - naja ... und dann gabs noch nen gedanklichen Facepalm.


----------



## sympathisant (10. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das ist eine Lampe :x



früher haben wir sowas verwendet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:-)


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> früher haben wir sowas verwendet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achtung, billiger wortwitz inc 
"oh schatz, der ist aber hart" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mhh, weils bei Illidan (wie allen BC-Raids) weder HC-Mods noch speziell Einstellbare Raidgrössen Gibt...


Ach komm das ist doch eh alles nur ne Frage der Zeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Hier, ein weiteres selbstgemachtes Bild. Extra gegen Trolle die Threads aufmachen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (10. August 2010)

Paladin, weitaus weniger Text würde weitaus mehr Wirkung zeigen imho.
Aber nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (10. August 2010)

Naja ich finde es einfach schlecht.


----------



## Thoor (10. August 2010)

Ganz im Ernst: Die Bilder sind so peinlich und unlustige das finde nichtmal ich witzig. Tut mir Leid =(


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2010)

Nicht lustig


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

@Alko: ich bin ein Humorvoller Mensch, der über jeden Blödsinn lacht, aber das versteh ich nicht ... 

&#8364;dit ich bitte dich vielmals, tausendmals um Entschuldigung Alko, ich wollte dich nie Aklo nennen *gg*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> @Aklo: ich bin ein Humorvoller Mensch, der über jeden Blödsinn lacht, aber das versteh ich nicht ...



Der eine dickere Typ mit der Halbglatze und meist beigen Pollunder hat sich in jedes Bild geschlichen und die Kamera quasi verfolgt.


Habs anfangs auch nicht kapiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Ah, okay


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Naja, nicht jedes Bild trifft jeden Geschmack. Ich konnte zwar villeicht einige Lacher mit "trauriger Arthas" erreichen, mehr aber auch nicht. Ich glaube ich probiere es mehr mit Englischen Texten. Das Bild von Governour Schwarzenegger könnte mit dem richtigen Spruch ein Meme werden, genauso wie "Goofy Time". 

Hier ist noch ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal wie sehr man mir sagt das dieses oder jenes Bild scheiße aussieht. Ich mache weiter bis ich meinen Stil gefunden habe.


----------



## yves1993 (11. August 2010)

<Platzhalter>

Hier stand mal ne Fehlinterpretation


----------



## TheGui (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Naja, nicht jedes Bild trifft jeden Geschmack. Ich konnte zwar villeicht einige Lacher mit "trauriger Arthas" erreichen, mehr aber auch nicht. Ich glaube ich probiere es mehr mit Englischen Texten. Das Bild von Governour Schwarzenegger könnte mit dem richtigen Spruch ein Meme werden, genauso wie "Goofy Time".
> 
> Hier ist noch ein Bild:
> 
> ...



Das is deutlioch besser als der schwarznerger schmarn.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schreib drauf: "Don't worry 'mam, I'm from teh internets!" und ich würde lachen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

hä? Erklärts mir bitte einer? Ich schnall Alkos Bild ned.


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

So?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2tes Bild gelöscht von mir.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. August 2010)

Irgendwie ist das Zeug mies. =(


----------



## Ogil (11. August 2010)

Allerdings - schlecht und keinen Deut lustig.


----------



## Seph018 (11. August 2010)

du solltest eine andere Schriftart wählen ^^' So siehts, nja amateurhaft aus.
Und alko, dein Bild konnte ich direkt vorm Pc lesen *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

KAnn mur jetzt mal wer Alkos Bild erklären?


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> KAnn mur jetzt mal wer Alkos Bild erklären?



Wurde doch schon erklärt.
Auf jedem Bild siehst du den dicken Kerl der schon fast ne Glatze hat.
Den siehst du wirklich auf jedem Bild obwohl jedes Bild an einem anderen Ort gemacht worden ist.

Obs jetzt echt ist oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen :>


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Ich mein das neue


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Achso. Steh einfach mal auf und geh paar Schritte vom Bildschirm weg 
und les dann den Text. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Achso. Steh einfach mal auf und geh paar Schritte vom Bildschirm weg
> und les dann den Text.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was soll man dann sehen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass Soladra darrauf hinaus wollte.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Ich seh immer noch nix


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich seh immer noch nix



Wies besser geht: Mach die Augen ein bisschen zusammen, dann kann mans relativ gut lesen.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




I lol'ed so hard


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Ihr seht da nichts?!?
Ich trag normal eine Brille, selbst ohne kann ich deutlich erkennen was da steht.


----------



## Asayur (11. August 2010)

Damit ist bewiesen, Sola ist 13 und Dominau hat ein erfülltes Leben *gg*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wies besser geht: Mach die Augen ein bisschen zusammen, dann kann mans relativ gut lesen.



Ahhh.. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Damit ist BEwiesen: Illidan hat den Längeren der Stormrage-Geschwister.


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Damit ist bewiesen, Sola ist 13 und Dominau hat ein erfülltes Leben *gg*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ihr seht da nichts?!?
> Ich trag normal eine Brille, selbst ohne kann ich deutlich erkennen was da steht.






Lösung: 



Spoiler



NO SEX CAUSES BAD EYES


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Das mit dem kleinen Mädchen und dem Brennenden Haus, da gibt es eine bessere Version davon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Das Twilightbild is ja mal Lol XD


----------



## Petersburg (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Naja, nicht jedes Bild trifft jeden Geschmack. Ich konnte zwar villeicht einige Lacher mit "trauriger Arthas" erreichen, mehr aber auch nicht. Ich glaube ich probiere es mehr mit Englischen Texten. Das Bild von Governour Schwarzenegger könnte mit dem richtigen Spruch ein Meme werden, genauso wie "Goofy Time".
> 
> Hier ist noch ein Bild:
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht drum wies aussieht, es ist genau wie beim Schwarzenegger... die Kommentare sind so berechenbar, oberflächlich und unlustig :S Versuchs doch auf ne andere Art


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. August 2010)

Das ist doch der uneheliche Sohn von Ottfried Fischer und Paul Potts wenn ich mich Recht entsinne...


----------



## jlij (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (11. August 2010)

jlij schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Bilder bringen dich wirklich zum Lachen??


----------



## TheGui (11. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Es geht nicht drum wies aussieht, es ist genau wie beim Schwarzenegger... die Kommentare sind so berechenbar, oberflächlich und unlustig :S Versuchs doch auf ne andere Art



Er findet die BP Katastrophe auch primär wegen dem vergeudeten Öl tragisch...


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Er findet die BP Katastrophe auch primär wegen dem vergeudeten Öl tragisch...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheiss auf Umwelt, Fische und Menschen DAS ARME ÖL!!!¨


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/fixed.


----------



## White_Sky (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (12. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. August 2010)

Wie geil ist das denn bitte? xD


----------



## White_Sky (12. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## copap (12. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok, lachen musste ich nicht, aber Schmunzel und ganz entzückt "Ohhh!" Sagen.


----------



## Topperharly (13. August 2010)

das bild in deiner sig is 10000 mal goiler.....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Lol, guckt euch das mal an (führt zu google earth uk):


Schaut euch das mal an...Kitten, kannst ja mal da hinfahren und uns berichten, ob das wirklich da so aussieht?!




Link siehe unten...


----------



## Edou (13. August 2010)

Link geht nüch.(Zumindest bei mir)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Link geht nüch.(Zumindest bei mir)


Ach, buffed hat wegen den hackern tinyurl gesperrt...dann eben der Fulllink:

Google Street View


----------



## Edou (13. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach, buffed hat wegen den hackern tinyurl gesperrt...dann eben der Fulllink:
> 
> Google Street View


XD


----------



## Laz0rgun (13. August 2010)

da surft wer auf t-online.de :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> da surft wer auf t-online.de :>


Nööö. War von ner anderen Seite. O:


----------



## TheGui (13. August 2010)

LOL ne riesen Kneifzange ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Das Video ist ja mal Geil xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (14. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (14. August 2010)

Epic Alkopop. Unser Jahrgang fällt wegen unserer extremen Faulheit auf, als wegen unserem Gestank x)


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Sagmal Alko, hat deine Mutter unten den Zettel abgetrennt und unterschrieben zurückgegeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sagmal Alko, hat deine Mutter unten den Zettel abgetrennt und unterschrieben zurückgegeben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt wo ich mir die Vorwahl ansehe...das ist ganz in meiner Nähe...o.O

Aber ne, ich hab damit nix zu tun. Bei uns werden die ganze Zeit Giftgasanschläge mit Sprühdeos verübt...


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Aber ne, ich hab damit nix zu tun. Bei uns werden die ganze Zeit Giftgasanschläge mit Sprühdeos verübt...




Bei uns auch, vor allem in der Mädelsumkleide nach sport. Wenn du dich in 5 Minuten nicht umgezogen hast, erstickst du. IS voll krankhaft. Ich meine, ohne Deo isses schon n bissl ekelhaft, aber man muss nicht de halbe Dose durch den Raum und dnie Andere hälfe uner die Achsel sprühn.


----------



## Manowar (14. August 2010)

Wir hatten früher auch einen bei uns in der Klasse, der wirklich widerlich gestunken hat..

Gab ja früher das "Wichteln" zu Weihnachten, wo man nen Zettel aus nem Hut zieht und demjenigen dann ne Kleinigkeit schenken muss.
Kommt man sich da nicht dämlich vor, wenn man immer Deo bekommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (14. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Bei uns auch, vor allem in der Mädelsumkleide nach sport. Wenn du dich in 5 Minuten nicht umgezogen hast, erstickst du. IS voll krankhaft. Ich meine, ohne Deo isses schon n bissl ekelhaft, aber man muss nicht de halbe Dose durch den Raum und dnie Andere hälfe uner die Achsel sprühn.



Bäääääh- ich erinnere mich zu gut an die "Vanilla-Kisses"-Vergiftungen.
Mir wird heute noch schlecht, wenn ich dieses Deo riechen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (14. August 2010)

Gilt nich eine 2 Jahres Frist bis man sich über Tote lustig machen darf? Oder wurde es auf 1 Jahr gekürzt?


----------



## mastergamer (14. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niveaulos.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. August 2010)

Gibts da ein Gesetz? oO Wusste ich garnicht...



mastergamer schrieb:


> Niveaulos.



Wenn du dich über fehlendes Niveau im Internet beschwerst, solltest du ab sofort zwei mal überlegen, ob du in das selbige gehst. Das Internet ist wohl der niveauloseste Ort den es gibt :/


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Gibts da ein Gesetz? oO Wusste ich garnicht...



Ach ähm das darf man nicht? o.O *Verkriech*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Gilt nich eine 2 Jahres Frist bis man sich über Tote lustig machen darf? Oder wurde es auf 1 Jahr gekürzt?



Ich denke das gilt nur wenn man sich über Todesumstände lustig macht wie : Besoffen mim Auto vor die Wand geknallt
Aber diese Karrikaturen gabs ja schon lange lange vor seinem Tod also fällt das nicht unter diese Sparte


----------



## LiangZhou (14. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Gibts da ein Gesetz? oO Wusste ich garnicht...
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn du dich über fehlendes Niveau im Internet beschwerst, solltest du ab sofort zwei mal überlegen, ob du in das selbige gehst. Das Internet ist wohl der niveauloseste Ort den es gibt :/





Tolle Argumentation, und weil der Großteil der Internetnutzer so ist, lädt das ein zum nachmachen?


----------



## Manowar (14. August 2010)

Es geht um MJ, kriegt euch mal wieder ein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (14. August 2010)

Hier, wer das nicht versteht: 

Anyone seen Kyle?

Oder für die, die nicht gerne (Englisch) Lesen: Seen Kyle ist ein Meme, Es zeigt meistens jemanden/etwas was den Hitlergruß macht und stattdessen steht dort: Seen Kyle? He is about this tall (Kemand Kyle gesehen? Er ist so groß).

(Seen Kyle hört sich fast so an wie "Sieg Heil"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (14. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (14. August 2010)

http://www.doktus.de...-bewerbung.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



you gotta be kidding me xDDD


----------



## Manowar (16. August 2010)

Hört doch eeeendlich mal auf Bilder zu quoten -_-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hört doch eeeendlich mal auf Bilder zu quoten -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sehr nice, aber alt!


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2010)

soviel zum Bilderquoten -.-"


----------



## schneemaus (16. August 2010)

Und der Kommentar zum Bilderposten von Manowar ÜBER DEM BILD wurde direkt mitgequotet. Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

vielleicht war das ja auch beabsichtigt um zu provozieren! :O


----------



## Manowar (16. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Manowår schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hört doch eeeendlich mal auf Bilder zu quoten -_-
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (16. August 2010)

Spam ist nicht lustig :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (17. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Spam ist nicht lustig :>



Beleidigungen genauso wenig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. August 2010)

-deleted-


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Ich verstehe zwar nicht ganz, was an tödlichen Unfällen lustig sein soll, aber vielleicht werd' ich einfach nur alt...


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich darüber lachen oder weinen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (17. August 2010)

soll hier über die klischehafte dummheit der Amerikaner gelacht werden?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. August 2010)

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA! EIn Mann ist gestorben, zwei Häuser, einige Ställe, Fahrzeuge und eine Hochdruckgasleitung wurden zerstört! Ich lach mich hier fast tot!!!!!

Ne, im ernst: WAS ZUR HÖLLE IST DARAN LUSTIG?!


----------



## Huntermoon (17. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> WAS ZUR HÖLLE IST DARAN LUSTIG?



DAS Frage ich mich auch :/


----------



## Held² (17. August 2010)

also ich finde das eher erschreckend Oo aber der Typ ist selber schuld das muss man schon sagen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. August 2010)

Ja natürlich ist er selbst schuld, aber das macht es noch lange nicht lustig.


----------



## Falathrim (17. August 2010)

Echt alles andere als lustig das Ding.

Obwohl

Lol. Wie unfassbar hohl man sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. August 2010)

Also ich musste schmunzeln.


----------



## eMJay (17. August 2010)

Und nochmal was ist daran lustig?
Die Bilder bestimmt nicht...... der Text auch nicht... also was?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. August 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Und nochmal was ist daran lustig?
> Die Bilder bestimmt nicht...... der Text auch nicht... also was?



Falsch. Es ist deiner Meinung nach nicht lustig.
"

*  welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen?" 
*
Es heisst nicht, dass es dich zum Lachen bringen muss, sondern halt liang. Vll hat er einen anderen Humor, wenn er das lustig findet, und du nicht, wirst dus wohl auch nicht verstehen können...


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

Seit ich Viagra ins Blumenwasser gebe, wächst der Garten wie Unkraut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Du Sau !


----------



## White_Sky (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (17. August 2010)

Hachja, die Leminge von Nicht-Lustig^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hach,ich liebe sie <3


----------



## White_Sky (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. August 2010)

Hab das Bild wieder gelöscht, war mir doch zuviel negative Resonanz


----------



## Thoor (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> DAS Frage ich mich auch :/



Das lustige daran ist: Wie dumm muss man sein um ne Gasleitung, die ich weiss nicht wie gross und dick ist zu durchbohren. Dass er dies nicht bemerkte. Du kannst geradesogut jemandem lebendig heisse Nägel sonstwohin schieben, und sagen du hättest nichts gehört.


----------



## The Paladin (17. August 2010)

Nun Reflox, du hast zwar Recht, jedoch hört der Spaß dort auf wo Menschen sterben oder hätten sterben können.


----------



## White_Sky (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nun Reflox, du hast zwar Recht, jedoch hört der Spaß dort auf wo Menschen sterben oder hätten sterben können.




Nicht das ich es unterstützen würde, aber hat hier nicht auch ein 9/11 Bild großen Anklang gefunden? :3


----------



## The Paladin (17. August 2010)

Wo? Bin zu Faul um zu suchen ^^


----------



## Skatero (17. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Wo? Bin zu Faul um zu suchen ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist es.


----------



## The Paladin (17. August 2010)

Nope, ist nicht lustig, verstehe den Witz dabei nicht. Es gab nur ein einziges Bild über WTC über was ich lachen musste. Aber ich kann es nicht mehr per Google finden. Ansonsten sollte man sich nicht über WTC lustig machen. 

Der Tod, meine Freunde, ist nicht etwas worüber man sich lustig machen sollte. Hm, stellt euch vor, ihr lacht über ein total kaputtes Auto im Internet. Ihr seht nur das Bild, in Wahrheit aber, sind in diesem Auto z. B. Eltern gewesen und diese sind tot und hinterlassen 3 Kinder.

Ich weiß nicht warum, je näher der Termin zur Fahrprüfung rückt, desto weniger lustig finde ich alles und desto Ernster werde ich .....


----------



## Fauzi (17. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nope, ist nicht lustig, verstehe den Witz dabei nicht. Es gab nur ein einziges Bild über WTC über was ich lachen musste. Aber ich kann es nicht mehr per Google finden. Ansonsten sollte man sich nicht über WTC lustig machen.



Epic-Fail.
Stimmt, du darfst du über DIESES EINE Bild lustig machen, und wir dürfen über keine WTC-Bilder lachen.
Die Welt ist so ungerecht.


----------



## Falathrim (17. August 2010)

Spießer D:
Gerade solche Sachen wie die WTC-Geschichte nennt man auch einfach Galgenhumor...das ist so wie dass die Juden die mit Abstand besten Holocaust-Witze machen. Und ganz im Ernst: In der Welt von heute, wo wir tagtäglich mit tausenden Todesmeldungen überschüttet werden - sofern es uns interessieren würde - ist eine Geschichte wie die da einfach nur fckin ridiculous - imho.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Der Tod, meine Freunde, ist nicht etwas worüber man sich lustig machen sollte.



Doch. Je mehr man darüber lachen kann, je mehr man sich bewusst wird, dass man selbst und alle um einen herum sterben können/werden, desto besser kommt man damit zu recht und kann das verarbeiten, wenn es dann mal passiert. Das bekommt man schon als kleines Kind durch Filme (Die besten Beispiele sind hier Der Herr der Löwen und Bambi) und Serien beigebracht. Siehe: http://www.hdm-stutt...DA__Degener.pdf

Klar wird man dennoch trauern, vor allem bei direkten Familienangehörigen und Freunden, aber das gehört eben dazu und MUSS dazu gehören.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. August 2010)

http://www.rettungsdroge.de/img/blog/blog/439_0.jpg

original: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6loaOmF5Ak


----------



## schneemaus (18. August 2010)

Ich kann sehr wohl über den Tod lachen. Heißt das, dass ich meinen Job nicht ernst nehme? Sicherlich nicht. Unter meinen Händen sind schon Leute gestorben, über meine Patienten mach ich natürlich keine WItze. Aber es gibt Patienten, über die man einfach nur WItze machen kann - ohne Namen oder Details zu nennen, versteht sich - allerdings auf der Wache/nach der Arbeit/etc. Nur weil man dem Tod mit Scherzen begegnet, heißt es nicht, dass er nicht schlimm ist. Ich bin mir jeden Tag bewusst, dass es zu Ende sein könnte mit mir, meiner Familie, meinen Freunden... Vielleicht sogar mehr, als es Leuten aus anderen Berufssparten bewusst ist. Aber genau deswegen machen wir Scherze - um es besser zu verarbeiten.


Und da das hier der Lustige-Bilder-Thread ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cydalla (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Doch. Je mehr man darüber lachen kann, je mehr man sich bewusst wird, dass man selbst und alle um einen herum sterben können/werden, desto besser kommt man damit zu recht und kann das verarbeiten, wenn es dann mal passiert. Das bekommt man schon als kleines Kind durch Filme (Die besten Beispiele sind hier Der Herr der Löwen und Bambi) und Serien beigebracht. Siehe: http://www.hdm-stutt...DA__Degener.pdf
> 
> Klar wird man dennoch trauern, vor allem bei direkten Familienangehörigen und Freunden, aber das gehört eben dazu und MUSS dazu gehören.





/sign


Also erstmal an die eigenen Nase fassen bevor hier gepostet wird. Und was mich am meißten verstört. Bei meinem Bild ist ein Mensch umgekommen und es folgen 7-8 Posts der Diskrepanz. Dann lese ich die Posts nach den WTC Bildern und schon sinkt die Anzahl der Antworten die ich ernstnehmen kann.


----------



## The Paladin (18. August 2010)

Ah, Fuck it, ich nehme das Leben viel zu Ernst und es ist viel zu kurz um Trübsal zu blasen über eine wichtige Prüfung oder seine Zukunft. 

Mein Vorbild ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und jetzt noch mal Bilder:

(Ich habe es gefunden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. August 2010)

Finde ich alle nicht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das mit dem Guinnes Buch ist auch ein bissl klein, kann da nix lesen >_<


----------



## White_Sky (18. August 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzer_Humor


----------



## The Paladin (18. August 2010)

Dort steht: (Frei übersetzt)

Die meisten Menschen die bei einem Terroristischen Anschlag getötet wurden, 2.823 Menschen im WTC. Das rote eingekreiste ist eine Funktion bei der Guinnesbuch des Rekorde Seite wo steht: Diesen Rekord brechen.


----------



## Dweencore (18. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> original: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=N6loaOmF5Ak


Ist dass nicht von Broken Comedy?


----------



## boonfish (18. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Nope, ist nicht lustig, verstehe den Witz dabei nicht. Es gab nur ein einziges Bild über WTC über was ich lachen musste. Aber ich kann es nicht mehr per Google finden. Ansonsten sollte man sich nicht über WTC lustig machen.
> 
> *Der Tod, meine Freunde, ist nicht etwas worüber man sich lustig machen sollte.* Hm, stellt euch vor, ihr lacht über ein total kaputtes Auto im Internet. Ihr seht nur das Bild, in Wahrheit aber, sind in diesem Auto z. B. Eltern gewesen und diese sind tot und hinterlassen 3 Kinder.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht warum, je näher der Termin zur Fahrprüfung rückt, desto weniger lustig finde ich alles und desto Ernster werde ich .....



Halte ich für Quatsch. 
Sich über etwas lustig zu machen ist eine völlig menschliche Art etwas schrecklich/tragisches zu verarbeiten. 
Tod und Unheil waren schon immer Angriffsfläche menschlichen Humors daran ist nichts unmoralisch, es liegt in unserer Natur.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ist dass nicht von Broken Comedy?



Nein. Broken Comedy hat lediglich eine Parody davon gemacht.
Die Szene stammt wirklich aus einem Porno.


> kurz gegoogelt:
> 
> Kürzlich geisterte ein Filmausschnitt in sämtlichen Foren umher. Zu sehen war eine Szene aus dem Film *"Die megageile Kükenfarm"*. Das war vieleicht nicht gerade Magma's bester Film dennoch auf jeden Fall eine Erwähnung wert.



Quelle: http://board.gulli.com/thread/335761-warum-liegt-denn-da-stroh/
Und nein liebe mods das ist keine Pornoseite^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (18. August 2010)

Die meisten Bilder sind von der Internetseite. icanhascheezburger.com

Das Bild von meinen Vorposter ist aus der Kategorie: Engrish oder Failblog


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das wikibild is einfach zu geil xD


----------



## White_Sky (18. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich wüsste was bedeutet, könnte ich mitlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (18. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste was bedeutet, könnte ich mitlachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is doch das Spiel Himmel und Hölle wo man einen stein irgendwo hinwirft und dann das ganze Feld von oben nach unten sprint nur ist hier ganz oben ein Kästchen sozusagen in der Luft.
das heisst wer da oben Himmel und Hölle spielt landet am Ende genau da.


----------



## White_Sky (19. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das is doch das Spiel Himmel und Hölle wo man einen stein irgendwo hinwirft und dann das ganze Feld von oben nach unten sprint nur ist hier ganz oben ein Kästchen sozusagen in der Luft.
> das heisst wer da oben Himmel und Hölle spielt landet am Ende genau da.



Sorry, aber das verstehe ich immernoch nicht. ;(


----------



## boonfish (19. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das verstehe ich immernoch nicht. ;(



o m g

Das hier ist ein klassisches 'Himmel und Hölle"-Feld: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun vergleiche die Bilder...


----------



## Fauzi (19. August 2010)

Oder zeichne dir genau so viele Felder auf einem Hochaus nach, wie auf dem vorletzten Bild, und springe einmal bis zur 9! ^^


----------



## Manowar (19. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das verstehe ich immernoch nicht. ;(



Hauptsache die dicksten Kartoffeln bleiben nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (19. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

lol Sataaaaaaa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FUUUUUU


----------



## LiangZhou (19. August 2010)

ENTFERNT


----------



## The Paladin (19. August 2010)

Da sieht man dass das Metrische System logischer ist als dieses Zoll, Fuß und Meilen dingens der Amerikaner ^^

Und hier noch ein paar lulz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Da sieht man dass das Metrische System logischer ist als dieses Zoll, Fuß und Meilen dingens der Amerikaner ^^



Das ist mein größtes Problem momentan in England, die messen nämlich auch alles in Inches, Miles, Stone und Pints. Da steht dann auf der Packung vom Abendessen, dass man einen 3/4 Pint Wasser benötigt - da durfte ich erst mal ne Umrechnungstabelle googeln und habe dann irgendwann mal einen englischen Messbecher gekauft... grmbl


----------



## LiangZhou (19. August 2010)

Ähm Kitten, krieg ich nen Grund für's Edit?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Der Grund steht doch da.


> Dieser Beitrag wurde von Berserkerkitten bearbeitet: vor 59 Minuten
> Änderungsgrund: Die URL der Seite auf dem Bild verstößt gegen unsere Forenregeln und deren Posten kann schlimmstenfalls zu Verwarnungen und Schreibpausen führen.


Oder sieht man den Grund nur als Mod? Dann sorry und 4 Container Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. August 2010)

Also ich habe den Grund gesehen....


----------



## Asayur (19. August 2010)

Nein, Bersi, ich seh es auch klar und deutlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Und bevor sich jetzt wieder gleich aufgeregt wird - die Forenregeln stammen nicht von mir, der Edit ist auch nicht als persönlicher Angriff oder sonstwie verletzend gemeint, ich mache hier nur meinen Job. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genial :>


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und bevor sich jetzt wieder gleich aufgeregt wird - die Forenregeln stammen nicht von mir, der Edit ist auch nicht als persönlicher Angriff oder sonstwie verletzend gemeint, ich mache hier nur meinen Job.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

Endlich: Die vollkommen korrekte und ergonomisch angepasste Computermaus für die Erfolgsfrau von heute...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dazu gibt es, das ebenfalls angepasste Mousepad dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und bevor sich jetzt wieder gleich aufgeregt wird - die Forenregeln stammen nicht von mir, der Edit ist auch nicht als persönlicher Angriff oder sonstwie verletzend gemeint, ich mache hier nur meinen Job.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (19. August 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> o m g
> 
> Das hier ist ein klassisches 'Himmel und Hölle"-Feld:
> 
> ...



Ahso ok..



Manowår schrieb:


> Hauptsache die dicksten Kartoffeln bleiben nicht aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nr.3


----------



## Reflox (19. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (19. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nr.3




Dann würd ich mir langsam Sorgen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BMW gratuliert Audi per Anzeige für einen Preis und erwähnt subtil, dass auch BWM Sieger in einer anderen Kategorie ist – soweit so clever…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

…Audi revanchiert sich, gratuliert BMW ebenfalls und lässt seine Gewinne beim 24 Stunden-Rennen dabei nicht unerwähnt…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

…daraufhin schalten sich auch die Leute von Subaru mit einer Anzeige ein: beglückwünschen BMW und Audi und freuen sich über ihren Titel als Motorenweltmeister…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

…Bentley… Nun, Bentley richtet sich letzlich per Anzeige an alle drei Mitbewerber – mit den besten Wünschen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bentley hat 2006 keinen Preis gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. August 2010)

Das mit den Autos gibt morgen Mail ans Marketing :'D


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. August 2010)

Ah seh jetzt auch den Grund, sorry mein Fehler.


B2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Wahaha, die Autobilder sind sooo gut!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ah seh jetzt auch den Grund, sorry mein Fehler.



No problemo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@pic: Epic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muahaha, ich musste Lachen.


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

Fugendichter xD Ich lach so hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. August 2010)

Er hats Provoziert!

b2t



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grinsen musste ich doch sehr.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Er hats Provoziert!
> 
> b2t
> 
> ...



Das G3 ist doch ein geiles Gewehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. August 2010)

In so vielen Kriegen war das G3 doch garnicht, wieso böse Kriegswaffe?


----------



## dragon1 (20. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muahahhaa


----------



## White_Sky (20. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@dragon1 MADE MY DAY XDDDD


----------



## yves1993 (20. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Need o_o


----------



## dragon1 (20. August 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
* yves1993*


Made MY day xDDDD[/font]


----------



## Held² (20. August 2010)

so jetzt noch schnell ein bild bevor ich weg bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (20. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol das is geil xD


----------



## yves1993 (20. August 2010)

So viele die Random richtig hatten. 

Hab ebenfalls zuerst an random gedacht :>
Wohl weil ich soviel mit "randomness" zu tun hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Autsch! Das hier ist fies...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. August 2010)

@yves: Das "Fill out"-Bild:

FFFFFFFUUUU Anon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. August 2010)

lol "USA Sent you two Gifts! Fatman and Little Boy provided by Manhattan Project 
Japan: fuck me (0_0)"

Ich musste so lachen, auch wenn man es eigentlich nicht sollte....naja, wäre nicht das erste mal....


----------



## LiangZhou (21. August 2010)

Baking cookies with mom, so much fun



Made my day


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lauf, es ist FDuck Godzilla!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beam me up, Scotty!


----------



## dragon1 (21. August 2010)

UI das FB bild is ja mal geil xD


----------



## Haggelo (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bababuss (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wumbo (21. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2010)

Das Denken die Amerikaner über uns.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Enthält ein Hakenkreuz, also gespoilert ^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (22. August 2010)

Hmm...das dritte Bild spiegelt iwie meine Sicht von Europa wieder ö.0


----------



## dragon1 (22. August 2010)

Wir haben einen gewinner *Taschen pack und ab nach Finnland*


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2010)

Bei solchen Kollegen braucht man keine Feinde mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (22. August 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bei solchen Kollegen braucht man keine Feinde mehr.



Hm... Haste Zam nen Streich gespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (22. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (22. August 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bei solchen Kollegen braucht man keine Feinde mehr.



LOL, wie geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (23. August 2010)

Was steht da überhaupt auf dem Zettel? -.-

"Tervetuola Takaisin Töihin, Tom!" 

Hää??!


----------



## Bloodletting (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Was steht da überhaupt auf dem Zettel? -.-
> 
> "Tervetuola Takaisin Töihin, Tom!"
> 
> Hää??!



Ich schätz mal auf finnisch "Viel Spaß beim Essen, Tom!" oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (23. August 2010)

Mh kann sein.

Ach jag ich es jetzt doch durch den Google Translator... mal gespannt ob was sinniges dabei rauskommt oO

Edit: WoW LOL es kam was SINNVOLLES DABEI RAUS!!! Krass!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja trotzdem, die Zielsprache hat er verfehlt HA!


----------



## EspCap (23. August 2010)

Fast, 'Willkommen zurück bei der Arbeit, Tom' laut Google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (23. August 2010)

Steht doch da...

Welcome Back to Work, Tom.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (23. August 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Eissorte hab ich mal im Urlaub gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2010)

hä?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Kapiere ich auch nicht. Zwei Bilder von der Kelly Family? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (23. August 2010)

Ihr wisst schon was NuclearBlast ist, ja?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Ich gestehe Unwissenheit und bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2010)

Das ist doch so ein Kanal auf youtube, wo Metalvideos hochgeladen werden, nicht?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Ach so und der macht alle zu Wannabe-Metalheads und Kellies!


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2010)

Nein .. gib deine Identität auf. *g*


----------



## TrollJumper (23. August 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_Blast

sieh dir einfach mal den Punkt "Ehemalige Bands" an


----------



## dragon1 (23. August 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon was NuclearBlast ist, ja?



Die Leute die 

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
Avantasia
Blind Guardian 



und viele andere coole Bands unter Vertrag nehmen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Die Leute die
> 
> Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
> Avantasia
> ...



eher die leute die aus bands die einen eigenen stil haben einheitsbrei machen der sich schön gut verkauft ..
guck dir das bild doch bitte mal an, links vor nuclearblast und rechts mit nuclearblast
links sehen sie noch aus wie eine folk metal band und rechts halt wie eine super trendy metal band x3 -.-
fängt beim aussehen an und hört bei der musik auf die sich durch nuclear blast verschlechtert hat
gibt auch ausnahmen wie swashbuckle,accept oder blind guardian aber bei den meisten bands kommt ein viel zu überproduzierter plastik sound raus, die band kriegt einen image wechsel der sich besser verkaufen lässt usw.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Ahjo, ich gehör' halt zu den Leuten, für die sich Metal zu 90% anhört wie Kermit der Frosch auf Ecstasy, der im Stimmbruch wild irgendwas rumbrüllt und dabei auf 'ner Gitarre rumwichst. Darum kenne ich mich da net so gut aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für die Info.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ahjo, ich gehör' halt zu den Leuten, für die sich Metal zu 90% anhört wie Kermit der Frosch auf Ecstasy, der im Stimmbruch wild irgendwas rumbrüllt und dabei auf 'ner Gitarre rumwichst. Darum kenne ich mich da net so gut aus...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gibt auch ausnahmen wie swashbuckle,accept oder blind guardian aber bei den meisten bands kommt ein viel zu überproduzierter plastik sound raus, die band kriegt einen image wechsel der sich besser verkaufen lässt usw.



Reeeeeiter REEEEEEITER !!


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Reeeeeiter REEEEEEITER !!



meh.. nicht mehr so ganz mein fall, soll nicht heißen das ich sie nicht mehr mag aber so gut wie früher find ich sie nicht mehr :x


----------



## dragon1 (23. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> meh.. nicht mehr so ganz mein fall, soll nicht heißen das ich sie nicht mehr mag aber so gut wie früher find ich sie nicht mehr :x



Tja und mein Lieblingsalbum ist Licht^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kann ja nur in England sein sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Und ich stehe dazu!


----------



## Edou (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muhahah?


----------



## Kremlin (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (23. August 2010)

Wenn wir schon bei "Yo Mama" sind, hier sind ein paar gute.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein paar andere:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kitten sitzt übrigens in der 12 Reihe rechts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. August 2010)

Stimmt gar nicht! Ich sitz' vorne neben Firun!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kitten sitzt übrigens in der 12 Reihe rechts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin grad am Vergrößern, aber irgendwie will ich nicht weiter hin gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Edit : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2010)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du gehst davon aus da mehr als 1% hier wissen was MILF heisst ja?
Denn sonst ist der Witz unverständlich.


----------



## Ellesmere (25. August 2010)

Damit ist ne hübsche Mamie gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich übersetz das jetzt nicht wörtlich, weil da ist das böse fu.. Wort dabei^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. August 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Damit ist ne hübsche Mamie gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hübsch? Der Typ hinter ihr ist nur dazu da sie festzuhalten, falls sie mal wieder vornüber fällt.
Gruselig sowas.

Ja ich wusste auch nicht ob ich das jetzt übersetzen darf oder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und du gehst davon aus da mehr als 1% hier wissen was MILF heisst ja?
> Denn sonst ist der Witz unverständlich.



Ach komm, das ist Buffed.de! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (25. August 2010)

U know Know your Meme do u?

Google will fix it, too.


----------



## TheGui (25. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja angst um den Typen neben dem fetten ganz vorne. der Sicherheitsbügel scheint da nicht wirklich zu greiffen!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und du gehst davon aus da mehr als 1% hier wissen was MILF heisst ja?
> Denn sonst ist der Witz unverständlich.



Weiß doch seit American Pie jeder.
Ich verstehe nur nicht, was an 'nem Skelett mit Monstertitten so Milfig ist.


----------



## TheGui (25. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Weiß doch seit American Pie jeder.
> Ich verstehe nur nicht, was an 'nem Skelett mit Monstertitten so Milfig ist.



Frage beantwortet?


----------



## yves1993 (25. August 2010)

( . Y . ) ist nicht alles!

Fragestellung klar?


----------



## The Reptil (25. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> ( . Y . ) ist nicht alles!
> 
> Fragestellung klar?



das halt ich für ein Gerücht ^^
nein hast schon recht der Rest vom body ist auch wichtig (nicht vergessen wir reden hier von milf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## tschilpi (25. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Frage beantwortet?


Klar, wenn die so dermassen zum Körper passen.... 

Hmm, ich wusste nicht was MILF heisst, aber mir kam sofort in den Sinn: Mom I'd Like to .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (25. August 2010)

http://knowyourmeme.com/

Wie gesagt.


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und du gehst davon aus da mehr als 1% hier wissen was MILF heisst ja?
> Denn sonst ist der Witz unverständlich.



Du gehst davon aus dass mehr als 1% hier NICHT wissen was MILF heißt? O.o

Wie schon gesagt, jeder kennts seit American Pie. Und der Rest von einschlägigen Websites...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (25. August 2010)

@Falathrim

Die Story mit der katze kenne ich schon ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen alles durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (25. August 2010)

Die Story is ja mal nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (25. August 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht was MILF heisst... bin ich jetzt unnormal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (25. August 2010)

Die geile Katzengeschichte hast du von Stevinhos Blog kann das sein?


----------



## Bloodletting (25. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was MILF heisst... bin ich jetzt unnormal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja.



Spoiler



(Mother I like to fuck)


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Die geile Katzengeschichte hast du von Stevinhos Blog kann das sein?



Nein, die geile Katzengeschichte stammt von derselben Seite, von der 85% der Bilder in diesem Thread stammen.
Ansonsten sind die Geschichten ursprünglich von David Thorne, die Sammlung findest du HIER


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus den SC2 Credits - Aus der Kategorie: "Special Thanks"


----------



## The Paladin (25. August 2010)

@ZAM, bei den Halloween Simpsons Folgen ist auch bei den Credits "Your Mom" dabei + Alle anderen Namen sind "Gruselig" ^^


----------



## Held² (25. August 2010)

Ich sollte auch mal endlich SC2 zocken wird die Story später noch spannender? momentan finde ich die ja nicht so spannend ^^(ich bin gerade bei der mission wo man zum zweiten mal Protoss zockt)


----------



## Krügerl (26. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (26. August 2010)

Immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie das wohl schmeckt?


----------



## Krügerl (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (27. August 2010)

ROFL! Das Bild mit dem LKW! XD


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DONT MESS WITH BLIZZARD!


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nieder mit den Leuten, die Bilder zitieren!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so!


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ernsthaft..geht euch das nicht selber auf den Sack?


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solang du dich so köstlich drüber aufregst, nö!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2010)

Joa..und ich hoffe die Mods machen mal was dagegen. Ist jedenfalls gemeldet..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2010)

Die Glatze hast du gut getroffen, du hast allerdings das "FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU" vergessen..

Lauf :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Die Glatze hast du gut getroffen, du hast allerdings das "FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU" vergessen..



ich weis das es fehlt : )


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. August 2010)

TheGui, hör' auf zu nerven, sonst gibt's Aua.


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2010)

Ich poste doch Bilder, oder nich? und das hier find ich immer wieder sehr lustig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich poste doch Bilder, oder nich?



Jau und beim nächsten kommentarlosen Bilderquote, der den Forenusern auf den Sack gehen soll, postest Du einfach mal 2 Tage überhaupt nix mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. August 2010)

Ich wundere mich, ob der Rechtschreibfehler absicht war....

Edit: Also beim Bild das TheGui gepostet hat


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2010)

Ein paar Seiten vorher schon und hier auch ziemlich Provokativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber..ich hab gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (27. August 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Manowår schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign!


----------



## Thoor (27. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> /sign!



GZ zur Forenpause schonmal (endlich -_-)


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2010)

Ich spars mir jetzt mal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Thoor schrieb:


> GZ zur Forenpause schonmal (endlich -_-)


Er ist nicht vorbelastet und auch nicht die Qual des Abends ^^


----------



## Krügerl (27. August 2010)

Sorry, ich konnte mir das vorhin einfach nicht verkneifen. ^^



Thoor schrieb:


> (endlich -_-)



Wieso "endlich"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Topic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (28. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (29. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2010)

Skandal! Es werden Bibeln mit nur 9 Geboten verkauft!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Skandal! Es werden Bibeln mit nur 9 Geboten verkauft!
> 
> [BILD]



Unmöglich! Ich hätte mindestens 10 Erwartet!


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (29. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lol chewbacca pink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kapier ich ned


----------



## Rayon (29. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> kapier ich ned



chewbacca ist braun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. August 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> chewbacca ist braun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube der Witz ist eher dass überhaupt eine Farbe nach Chewbacca benannt wird...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. August 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> chewbacca ist braun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon, aber rasiert ist Chewbacca pink. Ich wette, dazu gibt es irgendwann mal 3,8 Sekunden Bonusmaterial auf irgendeiner neuen Special-Edition von Star Wars.


----------



## Rayon (29. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Schon, aber rasiert ist Chewbacca pink. Ich wette, dazu gibt es irgendwann mal 3,8 Sekunden Bonusmaterial auf irgendeiner neuen Special-Edition von Star Wars.



Die is gekauft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (29. August 2010)

Was ist daran jetzt lustig?


----------



## The Paladin (29. August 2010)

Da ist ein "No Fingerboarding" Schild dabei.


----------



## Thoor (29. August 2010)

Ich glaube mehr da wollte jemand zeigen wieviele 50 Cent Boards er hat...


----------



## yves1993 (30. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (30. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaube mehr da wollte jemand zeigen wieviele 50 Cent Boards er hat...




Die aus Plastik kosten nur 5 Euro.
Die aus Holz kosten bis zu 40 euro.


----------



## Haxxler (30. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


I'm with Coco.


----------



## Kuya (30. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (30. August 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> I'm with Coco.


Thx für die neue signatur


----------



## tonygt (30. August 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> I'm with Coco.



Gibts davon vieleicht nen Orginal Video ? 
Würd mich ja mal intressieren xD


----------



## Talagath (30. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die aus Plastik kosten nur 5 Euro.
> Die aus Holz kosten bis zu 40 euro.



Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast mit deiner Aussage und deinem Bild genau den Sinn des Treads getroffen. 

Fingerboarder waren früher an der Schule immer die Typen die zu unsportlich waren um richtig zu skaten. Auf alle Fälle definitiv nichts womit man angeben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jemand der im Internet für ne Fingerboard Sammlung Bestätigung sucht wertet das Klischee nochmal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (31. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LECKER <3


----------



## TrollJumper (31. August 2010)

Obwohl mir ein Protoss Kuchen lieber wäre.
Oder ein Terraner Kuchen mit fliegenden Gebäuden^^


----------



## yves1993 (31. August 2010)

Der Protoss Kuchen müsste, um so auszusehen wie der Zerg, soviel Strom verbrauchen dass es allen Atomkraftwerken der Welt instant die Energie absaugt.
Und Terraner... Mh need Magnete und die sind nicht essbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Zum schweben lassen der Gebäude!!1)


BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



True words.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. September 2010)

Was willst du mit dem Bild sagen? Dass Leute mit einem Namen aus einem anderen Land nicht objektiv sein können? Soll da etwa Thorsten stehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. September 2010)

Eher, dass ich es komisch finde, wenn Leute mit anderer Abstammung von "nicht vorhandenen" Integrationsproblemen reden und Leute als Nazis, Rechte und Rassisten beschimpfen, die ihre Meinung kundtun (auf Sarrazin bezogen, die Gen-Aussage mal außen vor gelassen, die ist misslungen).

Edit: Okay, mir ist ein guter Vergleich eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist so wie wenn in einer französischen Zeitung steht: "Neuesten Erkenntnissen zufolge sind Crêpes aus Frankreich der letzte Müll, wir Franzosen können einfach nicht kochen. Geschrieben von Heinrich Stein". Okay, nicht das beste Beispiel aber du weißt was ich mein. Egal, genug von politischen Diskussionen, die sind hier nicht erwünscht glaube ich^^


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt alle die nen schwachen Magen haben wegschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Es ist so wie wenn in einer französischen Zeitung steht: "Neuesten Erkenntnissen zufolge sind Crêpes aus Frankreich der letzte Müll, wir Franzosen können einfach nicht kochen. Geschrieben von Heinrich Stein". Okay, nicht das beste Beispiel aber du weißt was ich mein. Egal, genug von politischen Diskussionen, die sind hier nicht erwünscht glaube ich^^



Nein, es ist wie wenn ein Franzose aus 3 Generationen Geschichte Leben in Frankreich, dessen Eltern oder Großeltern zum Arbeiten aus Deutschland gekommen sind, einen Artikel über sein Fachgebiet schreibt. Und wenn dieser Deutschstämmige eben ein Gourmet-Experte ist, ist es doch klar, dass er einen Artikel über eine Gourmet-Neuigkeit schreibt. Ausserdem hab ich in dem Ausschnitt nur einen Tatsachenbericht gelesen: Die Diskussion um Sarrazins Thesen beschert dem rechten Rand Zulauf. 
Was ich allerdings seltsam finde ist, dass man gar nicht bedenkt, dass in den letzten Wochen und Monaten ein ganz anderer Rechter aus einer Partei der politischen "Mitte" abgedankt hat - weshalb man ebendieses Phänomen für diese Zeit vorausgesehen hat. 
Würde man die These von damals konsequent weiterdenken - "Ein rechter Prinz aus der Mitte geht - das rechte Lager gewinnt Zuwachs", müsste sich eigentlich eine Abwanderung von der CDU zur SPD einstellen. Passiert allerdings nicht. Seltsam, seltsam.

edit: 
um nicht als Politik-Spammer zu gelten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2010)

*****


----------



## yves1993 (3. September 2010)

Praktisch! Da kann der Käse ja schon fertig rauslaufen... *hust*


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. September 2010)

wtf, unzensierte Nippelbilder bei buffed xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2010)

Also wenn irgendjemand das Bild stört/anekelt mach ichs auch weg.


----------



## TheGui (3. September 2010)

Ein Traum für Fußfetischisten!


----------



## schneemaus (3. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ein Traum für Fußfetischisten!



Made my Day XD Ekelhaft, aber echt witzig XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. September 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol is das echt O_o ob die gute noch brieffreunde sucht? xD

naja, das macht sie inzwischen aus all den vielen Antworten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (3. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Lol is das echt O_o ob die gute noch brieffreunde sucht? xD



Keine Ahnung. Ich bin glaube ich noch etwas zu jung, um in der Zeit schon in meiner Bravo-Lesephase gewesen zu sein ^^ Hab's gefunden und ehrlich gesagt würde ich ihr das definitiv zutrauen ^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. September 2010)

na mal gut das unsere Bundeskanzlerin nicht im Osten aufgewachsen ist......


----------



## schneemaus (3. September 2010)

Ach ja, da war was. Aber was soll's. Schmunzeln musst ich trotzdem ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (3. September 2010)

@Mightymage: Ich hab mir das mal von einem Kollegen erklären lassen, der bei einem Spielehandel arbeitet: Das liegt daran, dass viele "ältere" Spieler solchen nonsense öfters mal spielen, bzw. kleine Kinder diese wollen
und somit der Absatz von diesen "Schrottspielen" bombastisch steigt, diese Spiele werden aber hauptsächlich in Österreich und Deutschland verkauft.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. September 2010)

Meinst du wirklich dass mehr Leute LW Simulator kaufen als beispielsweise Starcraft 2?


----------



## Haggelo (3. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich dass mehr Leute LW Simulator kaufen als beispielsweise Starcraft 2?



Nein...



 aber Lastwagen Simulator !!!


----------



## Meriane (3. September 2010)

Der LWS 10 war letztes Jahr auch auf Platz 1...ist anscheinend recht erfolgreich das Spiel


----------



## The Paladin (3. September 2010)

Dieses Spiel ist schon fast seit einem Jahr unter den Top 10 Games im Libro. Ich kann es selber nicht glauben.

Und hier noch ein TF2 Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Pala: in deiner Sig ist in kleiner Fehler: in der Ersten Zeile steht am Ende "_destroing ist." da müsste aber "__destroing it." hin :/_


----------



## Asayur (4. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich dass mehr Leute LW Simulator kaufen als beispielsweise Starcraft 2?


Top Spiele werden meist gleich zu beginn massiv verkauft, danach sinken die Verkaufszahlen stark, weil es die meisten interessierten Spieler schon haben,
die ganzen Simulator Spiele werden mehr als Mitläufer verkauft, so quasi: "Oh, der neue Schlagmichtot-Simulator 2012, den nehm ich grad noch mit, hört sich
lustig an." Darum sind die immer irgendwo in den Top 10-100.


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. September 2010)

nerdiger gehts wohl kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......ich hoffe das Bild geht ok, die wichtigsten Stellen sind ja verdeckt(zum Glück) bei einer Stelle reicht sogar so ein kleines Nintendo DS

na Ladies da wird man doch schwach oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2010)

@ Alko das letzte Bild find ich ziemlich geschmacklos, mit sowas sollte man nicht scherzen.


----------



## Held² (4. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> @ Alko das letzte Bild find ich ziemlich geschmacklos, mit sowas sollte man nicht scherzen.



Jetzt übertreibst du aber wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. September 2010)

Ha lol das mitn Alien xD


----------



## jolk (4. September 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreibst du aber wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm du weißt schon, dass die aids haben (bzw mindestens eine soweit ich weiß) und er das bild deswegen makaber/geschmacklos fand?! (zu Recht eigentlich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nicht ernst nehmen, okay?)


----------



## Skatero (4. September 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> (nicht ernst nehmen, okay?)


So Bilder sind doch einfach lächerlich. Wie soll denn die Frau da aus der Küche kommen?


----------



## White_Sky (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. September 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> ähm du weißt schon, dass die aids haben (bzw mindestens eine soweit ich weiß) und er das bild deswegen makaber/geschmacklos fand?! (zu Recht eigentlich)



Du weißt schon, dass die eine gerade vor 2 Wochen verurteilt wurde, weil sie trotz ihres AIDS-Infektion ungeschützten Sex mit einem Typen hatte ohne es ihm zu sagen?


----------



## White_Sky (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (4. September 2010)

> ähm du weißt schon, dass die aids haben (bzw mindestens eine soweit ich weiß) und er das bild deswegen makaber/geschmacklos fand?! (zu Recht eigentlich)


erstens sie hat HIV und nicht AIDS

zweitens habe ich mit der Frau kein mitleid ok das sie HIV hat ist echt scheiße das tut mir auch leid ABER das sie dann geschlechtsverkehr hat mit einem anderen Männern ohne ein Kondom zu benutzten ist echt krank und deshalb finde ich es auch eine frechheit das sie nur eine Strafe auf bewährung bekommen hat sie sollte doch selber wissen wie scheiße es ist HIV zu haben aber dann andere Personen damit anzustecken ist echt nicht inordnung egal wie gut man heutzutage mit HIV leben kann



Skatero schrieb:


> So Bilder sind doch einfach lächerlich. Wie soll denn die Frau da aus der Küche kommen?



Das Bild zeigt aber die Warheit 

man kann die gleichberechtigung der Frau nicht erzwingen das muss mit der Zeit kommen wir haben in unserer Kultur jetzt schon große schritte überwunden aber bis endlich die Frau in der Arbeitswelt gleichberrechtigt ist wie der Mann dauert noch seine Zeit

und so jetzt was zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (4. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (4. September 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> erstens sie hat HIV und nicht AIDS





> *Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome*, auch _Acquired immunodeficiency syndrome_ (englisch für „erworbenes Immundefektsyndrom“), zumeist abgekürzt als *AIDS* oder _Aids_ benannt, bezeichnet eine spezifische Kombination von Symptomen, die beim Menschen in Folge der durch Infektion mit dem *Humanen Immundefizienz-Virus* induzierten Zerstörung des Immunsystems auftreten.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aids


----------



## Held² (5. September 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aids



Ehm ja das ist mir bewusst aber ihr krankheits stadium ist noch bei HIV


----------



## TheGui (5. September 2010)

HIV positiv bedeutet einfach das man die AIDS verursachenden HI Vieren im Körper hat.

Allerdings erst wenn die Krankheit ausbricht (was jahrzehnte dauern kann) und die Vieren anfangen das Immunsystem zu zerstören spricht man erst von AIDS.

Ansteckend ist man immer.


----------



## Held² (5. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> HIV positiv bedeutet einfach das man die AIDS verursachenden HI Vieren im Körper hat.
> 
> Allerdings erst wenn die Krankheit ausbricht (was jahrzehnte dauern kann) und die Vieren anfangen das Immunsystem zu zerstören spricht man erst von AIDS.
> 
> Ansteckend ist man immer.



und deshalb finde ich es echt heftig das sie nur auf bewährung bekommen hat 

die Männer hätten natürlich auch daran denken können ein Kondom zu benutzen aber die eine von NO Angels wusste ganz genau was passiert wenn sie ungeschützt geschlechtsverkehr hat mit anderen Menschen


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. September 2010)

bin da etwas aus der Materie raus. Geht HIV bzw AIDS immer tödlich aus bzw. ist die Lebenserwartung deutlich verringert? Falls ja kann ich absolut nicht verstehen wieso die nur eine Bewährungsstrafe bekommen hat. Genau genommen ist das eigentlich Totschlag....


----------



## Cyberratchet (5. September 2010)

Naja ich glaube das geht eher in Richtung schwere Körperverletzung. An AIDS direkt stirbt man ja nicht, im Prinzip schwächt es soweit ich weiß "nur" das Immunsystem und im Endeffekt kann man dann auch an einer gewöhnlichen Grippe sterben. Wie du das jetzt sehen willst musst du selbst entscheideni Prinzip könnte man auch sein Leben lang mit dem HIV leben ohne das AIDS ausbricht und einige Menschen sind sogar resistent dagegen.

PS: Das mit der Bewährung ist eigentlich auch unverständlich ich will nicht das Wort "Promibonus" in den Mund nehmen,aber das erscheint mir zurzeit als das plausibelste.


----------



## yves1993 (5. September 2010)

Ich seh schon das artet etwas zu sehr ins OT aus...

Daher wieder BTT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nen Akku will ich auch :/


----------



## TrollJumper (5. September 2010)

Macht nen AIDS Diskussionsthread auf, wenn ihr unbedingt über sowas reden/diskutieren wollt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Macht nen AIDS Diskussionsthread auf, wenn ihr unbedingt über sowas reden/diskutieren wollt.



Richtüsch! Alles weitere in dieser Richtung wird aber dieser imaginären Linie auch kommentarlos entfernt.


----------



## White_Sky (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHo1zZ (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es mir stundenlang ansehen^^


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2010)

Cosplay


----------



## TheGui (6. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Cosplay



MEINE AUGEN !!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2010)

Schnell bilder vergessen..... ahhh diese Bilder .....schnell vergessen....


----------



## TrollJumper (6. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Cosplay



War die Bildergalerie nicht auch mal auf PcAction verlinkt gewesen?

http://www.pcaction....allery/view/324


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Cosplay



Hilfe ich lass mir diese Bilder operativ entfernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (6. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Cosplay



XD


----------



## yves1993 (7. September 2010)

ZAM trifft Augen für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kritisch. 

Augen sterben.

<Yves> ist von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 betroffen. Lebenslänglich!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tja, da sieht man mal, wer bei RTL und Co. arbeitet. Schlaue Leute ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (7. September 2010)

Offtopic: Dieser Peer wohnt im gleichen Kaff wie ich! Interessiert kein Schwein, aber dachte ich mal anzubringen.. So nah war ich noch nie im Fernsehen o.o'


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2010)

kannst ja demnächst mal riechen gehen ob er wirklich deo benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tees (8. September 2010)

ganz vorweg ich bin kein Rassist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (8. September 2010)

Tees schrieb:


> ganz vorweg ich bin kein Rassist
> 
> -bild-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (8. September 2010)

Jetzt repostet nicht die ganzen Bilder der ersten paar Seiten... :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich grad zufällig aus dem Livestream gescreenshotet...ja, es ist fake...aber sieht verdammt lustig aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. September 2010)

Ich verstehe es nicht


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (10. September 2010)

haha der canonball is ja nice thx xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## TheGui (10. September 2010)

mal spaß bei seite, ich will mir nicht die verletzugen vorstellen die sie erlitten hat O_o

apropos schlimme verletzungen+Gesicht, wer kennt "dont drink and dive" ?

BTT: jammi!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (10. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Widerspricht das nicht allen physikalischen Gesetzen??


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Widerspricht das nicht allen physikalischen Gesetzen??



Die Halterungsmechanik des zu verschiessenden Objektes war offensichtlich zu fest, so das sich das Objekt... offenbar eine Melone... erst löste nachdem durch den Rückschlag des Gummis die Halterung schlussendlich gelöst wurde...

Edit: Wie ich gerade sehe, wir das Objekt vermutlich garnicht erst gelöst und die gesamte Halterungskonstruktion schnellt zurück... ^^


----------



## Kuya (10. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Super lustig... irgendwelche Punks die fremdes Eigentum beschädigen.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Super lustig... irgendwelche Punks die fremdes Eigentum beschädigen.



ich würd eher sagen die gehörnte Frau/Freundin :/


----------



## yves1993 (10. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AJ Thread ftw halt :> wollt den auch noch posten, aber 3 GIFS sind doch zuviel des guten.


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich würd eher sagen die gehörnte Frau/Freundin :/


Das machts dann in meinen Augen nochmal ein Stück unlustiger... 

Jippie, einmal das Auto neu lackieren... habs schon durch, mit besten Dank an ein paar Berliner Umweltfreaks.


----------



## TheGui (10. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Super lustig... irgendwelche Punks die fremdes Eigentum beschädigen.



da steht "Betrügerischer Basstard"

wird wohl viel Emotion hinter der tat gesteckt haben... Punks waren das nich!


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das machts dann in meinen Augen nochmal ein Stück unlustiger...
> 
> Jippie, einmal das Auto neu lackieren... habs schon durch, mit besten Dank an ein paar Berliner Umweltfreaks.



Soll er nicht fremdgehen... selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das machts dann in meinen Augen nochmal ein Stück unlustiger...
> 
> Jippie, einmal das Auto neu lackieren... habs schon durch, mit besten Dank an ein paar Berliner Umweltfreaks.



Das ist für den Betroffenen ähnlich lustig wie nach Hause kommen und die Möbel samt Frau sind weg.
Der Rest der Welt mag sich allerdings durchaus darüber amüsieren.


----------



## Thoor (11. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> da steht "Betrügerischer Basstard"
> 
> wird wohl viel Emotion hinter der tat gesteckt haben... Punks waren das nich!


Doch doch, das waren die Punks, die sind übrigens auch an der Armut und der Wirtschaftskrise schuld und haben unsere Brunnen vergiftet. *scnr*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> da steht "Betrügerischer Basstard"
> 
> wird wohl viel Emotion hinter der tat gesteckt haben... Punks waren das nich!



"Betrügerisch" ist eine recht freundliche Deutung. Wer in einer Beziehung "cheatet", geht fremd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (11. September 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Doch doch, das waren die Punks, die sind übrigens auch an der Armut und der Wirtschaftskrise schuld und haben unsere Brunnen vergiftet. *scnr*



Er hat es zugegeben! 
Ruft die Internetpolizei! Und das FBI! Und Terry Jones, so dass er zum Punks verbrennen aufrufen kann!


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo findet man solche bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. September 2010)

Und was findet Ihr an solchen Bildern lustig? Dieser ganze FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU Bockmist war schon die ersten 38 Trillionen Mal nicht komisch und er wird nicht besser.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er kann damit noch recht zufrieden sein.
Die Antifa hätt die Karre angezündet.


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und was findet Ihr an solchen Bildern lustig? Dieser ganze FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU Bockmist war schon die ersten 38 Trillionen Mal nicht komisch und er wird nicht besser.



ich finde sie lustig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (11. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und was findet Ihr an solchen Bildern lustig? Dieser ganze FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU Bockmist war schon die ersten 38 Trillionen Mal nicht komisch und er wird nicht besser.



Ich find diese Bilder lustiger als diese ganzen GIFs auf der letzten Seite :/


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und was findet Ihr an solchen Bildern lustig? Dieser ganze FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU Bockmist war schon die ersten 38 Trillionen Mal nicht komisch und er wird nicht besser.



Die Rage-Comics sind wohl das geilste, das **** je verbockt hat.


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


=



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!!!!!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> [...], wer kennt "dont drink and dive" ?
> [...]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Potpotom schrieb:


> Super lustig... irgendwelche Punks die fremdes Eigentum beschädigen.


zur stelle



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Er kann damit noch recht zufrieden sein.
> Die Antifa hätt die Karre angezündet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (11. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie nennt man diesen Blick der ist so geil xD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (11. September 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt es davon auch ein Video? ^^ (also ein ganzes.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (12. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (12. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist für den Betroffenen ähnlich lustig wie nach Hause kommen und die Möbel samt Frau sind weg.



Da fällt mir ein Witz dazu ein.

Was hat eine FRAU mit einem TORNADO gemeinsam?



Spoiler



Erst blasen sie dir schön einen und dann nehmen sie dir dein Haus weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (12. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NUCLEAR PIZZA WIN <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@ Yves1993 Die nuclear Pizza ist schlichtweg über die Maßen genial!


----------



## yves1993 (14. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an dieser Stelle @ Ohrensammler <3

[Für das Bild, aber auch für den Comment^^]


----------



## jlij (14. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (14. September 2010)

@ jlij 
deine Sig ist nen Fail ^^.

Keins der Spiele ist tot sondern sie werden nur von Spielern gespielt denen das Speziele Genre gefällt.


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. September 2010)

Sie sind alle im Kampf gegen WoW gefallen. Tabularasa gehört auch noch dazu.


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2010)

Tja, WoW hatte schon von den Warcraft teilen eine grosse Community. Die grösste frei betretbare (ohne Ladezeiten in den Kontinenten) Welt, und war eines der ersten seriösen MMORPGs. und jeder kennts, neues Spiel. Man kennt niemanden, und man beginnt den Kumpels und der Gilde in WoW nachzutrauern und geht zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> und war eines der ersten seriösen MMORPGs.


 
Genau... der rest davor war alles nur Kinderkacke... *doofmodus aus*
Nicht nur vorm sprechen sondern auch vorm schreiben das Hirn einschalten nicht vergessen...


----------



## yves1993 (14. September 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> @ jlij
> deine Sig ist nen Fail ^^.
> 
> Keins der Spiele ist tot sondern sie werden nur von Spielern gespielt denen das Speziele Genre gefällt.



Die sig passt aber da gut in die Bilderfolge mit dem Baste-Auto lol


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Genau... der rest davor war alles nur Kinderkacke... *doofmodus aus*
> Nicht nur vorm sprechen sondern auch vorm schreiben das Hirn einschalten nicht vergessen...



Ich glaube ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werde später eine verständlichere Erklärung suchen, jetzt ist mein Gehirn noch zu geschmolzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2010)

Die Bilder von Desdinova haben eine verstörende Wirkung. *g*
Btw. HÖRT MIT DEN DISKUSSIONEN AUF!


----------



## yves1993 (14. September 2010)

Geht kla ZAM... :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestes Schild ever...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo sie recht hat....


----------



## Manowar (15. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmmm.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (15. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

Whoa @ über mir lass die Bilder verschwinden !!!!! xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja, es gibt ihn wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (15. September 2010)

Nur wenn ein Mod mich dazu zwingt :<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Ich zwinge dich zu nix, aber wenn Dein Sex schlechter ist als mit ner Raketenbadewanne durch ein Portal zu fliegen, empfehle ich einen Partnerwechsel. Oder zwei. Oder fünf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich zwinge dich zu nix, aber wenn Dein Sex schlechter ist als mit ner Raketenbadewanne durch ein Portal zu fliegen, empfehle ich einen Partnerwechsel. Oder zwei. Oder fünf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Neue Sig^^ Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (16. September 2010)

Yay Dragon1 hat dank mir ne neue Sig!!11 und ich brauch nur noch 1 Post für mein Millenium an Posts... :3


----------



## Desdinova (16. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (17. September 2010)

:>

GANZ GENAU SO gings mir auch im Kino...

Edit:
MAAN BUFFED repariert mal euer Forum bitte....

Es ist nicht erlaubt diese Dateiendung für ein Bild zu verwenden. 

Jap und es ist nicht erlaubt sinnlos Bilder mit sinnlosem Argument nicht einbettbar zu machen.


Dann halt so: http://t0.gstatic.co...17_b2de.jpg&t=1

Und noch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. September 2010)

Häää? :O


----------



## Edou (18. September 2010)

Ganz einfach: Ron hat keine Seele!


----------



## TrollJumper (18. September 2010)

Hmmmm, leitet ihr das von der Southpark Folge - Im Körper des Feindes ab?^^


----------



## Haggelo (18. September 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Hmmmm, leitet ihr das von der Southpark Folge - Im Körper des Feindes ab?^^



Ja

man sagt ja ''rothaarige haben keine seele ''


----------



## schneemaus (18. September 2010)

Echt? MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Dementoren können mich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. September 2010)

Hört ma auf so viel OT zu Spammen büttö. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das is doch Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. September 2010)

wie hieß eig. diese eine site wo es endlose bilder gibt? war so ne schwarze site wo man endlos lang runterscrollen konnte ^^


----------



## Seph018 (18. September 2010)

meinst du vielleicht 4walled.org ? Da gibts jedenfalls tausende Bilder.. (aber auch nackte Frauen also Finger weg Kinderse)


----------



## MasterXoX (18. September 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> meinst du vielleicht 4walled.org ? Da gibts jedenfalls tausende Bilder.. (aber auch nackte Frauen also Finger weg Kinderse)




Ja genau danke xD


----------



## White_Sky (19. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ihr* Gesicht.



Irgentwie bekomme ich von diesen Bild hier psychische Störungen. 

Ich mein das jetzt wirklich ernst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (19. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Irgentwie bekomme ich von diesen Bild hier psychische Störungen.
> 
> Ich mein das jetzt wirklich ernst!
> 
> ...



jo, ne Halloweenmaske is nix dagegen! 
Was ne Fratze! xD


----------



## MasterXoX (19. September 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> meinst du vielleicht 4walled.org ? Da gibts jedenfalls tausende Bilder.. (aber auch nackte Frauen also Finger weg Kinderse)




Seit wann haben die so sau wenig bilders?!


----------



## Edou (19. September 2010)

Hört mal mit dem Off-Topic Spammen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dem Uralte Bilder Quoten. :S Sowas is Unnötig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macgyver is Epic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (19. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Seit wann haben die so sau wenig bilders?!


Haben sie eigentlich nicht. Einfach nichts eingeben in die Suche, enter und ewig lange runterscrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: jap, sind immernoch gefühlte unendlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kauft euch niemals 3D Brillen zum spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. September 2010)

episch breakyou :´D


----------



## MasterXoX (20. September 2010)

Wenn ich schon sehe wie solche Leute schreiben.

"naaa was qeht ab sChAtZiiiiiii wie qehts diaaa?????"


----------



## Haggelo (20. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon sehe wie solche Leute schreiben.
> 
> "naaa was qeht ab sChAtZiiiiiii wie qehts diaaa?????"



und ''q'' ist viel toller als ''g''


----------



## TaroEld (20. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Kauft euch niemals 3D Brillen zum spielen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Otherland any1?


----------



## Lethior (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. September 2010)

gabs irgendwo ma ne ansage das Memes aus dem forum gelöscht werden?

auch wenn sie volkommen Jugendfrei und nicht anstößlich sind?

oder macht es den mods einfach nur spaß meine Posts zu löschen : /


----------



## Manowar (20. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> gabs irgendwo ma ne ansage das Memes aus dem forum gelöscht werden?
> 
> auch wenn sie volkommen Jugendfrei und nicht anstößlich sind?
> 
> oder macht es den mods einfach nur spaß meine Posts zu löschen : /






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> gabs irgendwo ma ne ansage das Memes aus dem forum gelöscht werden?
> auch wenn sie volkommen Jugendfrei und nicht anstößlich sind?
> oder macht es den mods einfach nur spaß meine Posts zu löschen : /



Der einfachere Weg wäre, dass man drüber nachdenkt, warum die URL, die auf dem Bild verlinkt war hier als Text nicht verlinkbar ist. Das MUSS doch einen Grund haben, oder? Es ist dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht erwünscht, dass die Link-Sperre als Bild-Version umgangen wird. Irgendwo Logisch? Bestimmt.


----------



## ego1899 (21. September 2010)

Denken hilft... Aber jetzt hast du ja was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dumme Fragen gibts halt auch dumme antworten xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. September 2010)

Kinder, Kinder... seid doch lieb zueinander, sonst muss ich wieder Mr. Hausrecht auspacken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2010)

Könnt ihr nicht einfach Bilder posten ? Diese OT-Laberei nervt schon ein wenig. Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der einfachere Weg wäre, dass man drüber nachdenkt, warum die URL, die auf dem Bild verlinkt war hier als Text nicht verlinkbar ist.


ich geb zu nicht dran gedacht zu haben das besagte Seite in der URL drin steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ists aber fine denke ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (21. September 2010)

Hat das Mädchen von dem Post über mir eigentlich irgendeine Bezeichnung? Lieb die Bilder mit dem Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke mal schon so


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

rofl hab erst ziemlich spät den typen aus der old spice werbung gesehen... die ist so epic^^

und die verarsche davon ist göttlich (olol wortwitz inc) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Chubby bubbles girl ftw x)


----------



## moehrewinger (21. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (22. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (22. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<br>


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der einzig wahre Prophet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (22. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

es ist immernoch behindert auch bei den NS war es schon nicht toll...


----------



## LiangZhou (22. September 2010)

Got me this time xD


----------



## Held² (22. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> <br>



das kann aber echt nur Photoshop sein Oo


----------



## eMJay (22. September 2010)

Naja wenn ich mich in der Welt so umschaue.... dann kann es schon echt sein....


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. September 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> das kann aber echt nur Photoshop sein Oo



Sieht man schon daran das Antwort C raus ist, aber trotzdem 3% bekommt


----------



## eMJay (22. September 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Sieht man schon daran das Antwort C raus ist, aber trotzdem 3% bekommt



Das gab es schon oft.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. September 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Das gab es schon oft.



Glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht dran




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (23. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (23. September 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> das kann aber echt nur Photoshop sein Oo



Ist kein Photoshop. Kannst ja mal danach Googeln. Besonders peinlich fand ich, dass 45% des Publikums auch falsch liegten :x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (23. September 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Ist kein Photoshop. Kannst ja mal danach Googeln. Besonders peinlich fand ich, dass 45% des Publikums auch falsch liegten :x



Würdest du ernsthaft auf die richtige Lösung drücken, wenn man bei einer Frage bei der die Antwort schon in der Frage drinsteckt, 2 Joker verbraucht?
Ich würde es nicht tun.


----------



## Ellesmere (23. September 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht dran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was denn daran lustig?!


----------



## TrollJumper (23. September 2010)

Die allgemeine Körperhaltung des maximal pigmentierten Mitbürgers? Man achte auf Gesicht und Arme.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. September 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Ist kein Photoshop. Kannst ja mal danach Googeln. Besonders peinlich fand ich, dass 45% des Publikums auch falsch liegten :x



"Liegten"... also, wenn man schon darüber lästert, dass andere Leute doof sind...


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> "Liegten"... also, wenn man schon darüber lästert, dass andere Leute doof sind...



Dachte ich auch eben. Habe mir den Kommentar aber verkniffen. ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (23. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> "Liegten"... also, wenn man schon darüber lästert, dass andere Leute doof sind...



also den Fehler habe ich übersehen. Tja da hat Kitten mal wieder mit katzenhaften Augen aufgepasst.


----------



## dragon1 (23. September 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Die allgemeine Körperhaltung des maximal pigmentierten Mitbürgers? Man achte auf Gesicht und Arme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das erinnert mich an die zeit wo in der 2ten klasse gefragt wurde was der Politisch Korrekteste Begriff ist...und als antwort kam "Maximalpigmentierter" hahahaha das waren zeiten xD


----------



## bkeleanor (23. September 2010)

die frage ist, welcher joker zuerst benutzt wurde. Fall 50/50 vor dem publikumsjoker verwendet wurde, dann ist das ein fake...oder 3% der leute haben ne schockmeldung erhalten, dass sie das leere C drückten.

und da die frage mal in nem interview kam, tippe ich, bis mir jemand den link zur sendung schickt auf fake.


----------



## yves1993 (23. September 2010)

Zuviel Text waa... -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demotivational Maker ftw <3


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. September 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> also den Fehler habe ich übersehen. Tja da hat Kitten mal wieder mit katzenhaften Augen aufgepasst.



Ich habe berufsbedingt einen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfetisch. Ich stehe unheimlich darauf, wenn Frauen vor mir konjugieren. Andererseits... da, wo bei mir der Verstand sitzt, haben Frauen nur ein Loch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. September 2010)

Tja mein liebs Bersi, das Loch saugt all deine Intelligenz auf. Zumindest für ne Weile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


THE BIBLE GAME!!!11


----------



## TaroEld (23. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatten wir evtl. schomma


----------



## Reflox (23. September 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Tja mein liebs Bersi, das Loch saugt all deine Intelligenz auf. Zumindest für ne Weile.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendwie sieht das so komisch aus, ich muss es mir kaufen! >.< Los Ebay! Los Ricardo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. September 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was ist das denn bitte für'n Magazin? xD


----------



## Alcasim (23. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> "Liegten"... also, wenn man schon darüber lästert, dass andere Leute doof sind...



Die Frage ist, wie dumm Leute sind. Ein Wort falsch zu schreiben, weil man es im Dialekt alltäglich so sagt (ich bin Schweizer, schon bemerkt?) finde ich weniger schlimm, als solch stupide Fragen nicht beantworten zu können.

Und jetzt mal am Rande, ich frag mich echt warum du Mod bist. Du hast hier im Thread bestimmt schon 3 mal rumgeflamet und Diskussionen angefangen, sollte dies ein Mod nicht eigentlich verhindern?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. September 2010)

Ich frage mich, wer hier gerade am Flamen und Diskutieren ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (23. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. September 2010)

Hach, Star Wars...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (23. September 2010)

Kacke Yves, das is geil. das geht mir SOWAS von genau so wenn meine Eltern ma am Pc sind alter XD üüübel. und wenn ich dann mal irgendwas sage...: KANNST DU NICHTMAL EINE SEKUNDE WARTEN? du kannst ja gleich wieder ran! ... man will ich doch gar nicht, aber das geht soundso! ... -.-' 
edit: is ja schon paar seiten her, haha. das lange bild mit dem google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (23. September 2010)

Ich weiss was du meinst :3

Mh Blöde Demotivational- Seite die hält die aber echt net lang im Speicher... :/

Müsst ich aufn Rechner laden und auf Imageshack uppen aber naja grad zu müde für... geh mal pennen....

Achja und Anti- OT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OH MEIN GOTT DAS SPACESHUTTLE RAPED DAS FLUGZEUG





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW spielt man nicht, man _konsumiert_ es.


----------



## jolk (23. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie es einfach mal fidget ist^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. September 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich weiss was du meinst :3
> 
> Mh Blöde Demotivational- Seite die hält die aber echt net lang im Speicher... :/
> 
> ...



Bin ich jetzt der einzige den das mehr an eine Szene aus Bernard und Bianca_ erinnert ?_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ha lol der is gut ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Face!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SPARTAAAAA!!!!


----------



## TrollJumper (25. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich habe berufsbedingt einen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfetisch. Ich stehe unheimlich darauf, wenn Frauen vor mir konjugieren. Andererseits... da, wo bei mir der Verstand sitzt, haben Frauen nur ein Loch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man muss es eher als "Steckdose" sehen.

[attachment=11126:wurstkoffer.jpg]

Tja, alles andere is Käse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (25. September 2010)

Fleisch ist ja echt die großartigste Sache der Welt, aber..das sieht da alles so unglaublich eklig aus :O


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. September 2010)

Und Begriffe wie "Steckwurst", "Eselskolben" und "Verlängerungswurst" machen es irgendwie nicht appetitlicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (25. September 2010)

Ansichtssache.
Ich meine so einen "Eselskolben" oder eine "Steckwurst" zu verschlingen, das is doch mal was!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2010)

das wär lustiger, wenn da "er" statt "es" stehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (25. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das wär lustiger, wenn da "er" statt "es" stehen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Interpretation hingegen macht es wieder lustiger.... ES könnte für...*hust* naja... was ANDERES stehen :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. September 2010)

@"auf der Zunge": Bäääh! Seit Jacko tot ist, haben wir lauter Kinder im Forum! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (25. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> @"auf der Zunge": Bäääh! Seit Jacko tot ist, haben wir lauter Kinder im Forum!



Mir fällt jetzt erst auf dass die Katze auf deinem Avatar einen Burger isst :<

BBT: Berserkerkittens Avatar, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (25. September 2010)

Rofl


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Mir fällt jetzt erst auf dass die Katze auf deinem Avatar einen Burger isst :<
> 
> BBT: Berserkerkittens Avatar, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt hab
> 
> ...



Katzen, Cheeseburger, das passt alles super zusammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> @"auf der Zunge": Bäääh! Seit Jacko tot ist, haben wir lauter Kinder im Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf is das echt?


----------



## Manowar (25. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wtf is das echt?



wtf, bist du nen Bilderzitierer?
..
mit Sicherheit nicht echt


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2010)

Da kennt wer The Onion nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (25. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Süß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (25. September 2010)

Toll, ich kann mein oberen Post nicht bearbeiten, weil mein letztes gepostetes Bild (Tastatur) zu breit ist -.-^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (25. September 2010)

Das Bild mit der Tastatur versteh ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zusammen rollbare Tastaturen gibts ja schon lange, also was versteh ich da nicht? :>


----------



## schneemaus (26. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das Bild mit der Tastatur versteh ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich dachte, ich wäre die Einzige, die zu blöd ist, um zu verstehen, was daran lustig ist...


Und wegen dem Bild mit der Demo: Irgendwie find ich "Angst essen Freiheit auf" noch witziger als den Smilie ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Und vlt nicht ganz jugendfrei:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (26. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das Bild mit der Tastatur versteh ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






schneemaus schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, ich wäre die Einzige, die zu blöd ist, um zu verstehen, was daran lustig ist...
> 
> 
> Und wegen dem Bild mit der Demo: Irgendwie find ich "Angst essen Freiheit auf" noch witziger als den Smilie ^^



Auf der obere Seite der Tastatur steht 'Caps lock' drauf.


----------



## The Reptil (26. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Auf der obere Seite der Tastatur steht 'Caps lock' drauf.



und was ist daran lustig und btw ist das nicht von darude sandstorm ;-)


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Auf der obere Seite der Tastatur steht 'Caps lock' drauf.



Ja das ist die Caps Lock Taste, und?


----------



## Reflox (26. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja das ist die Caps Lock Taste, und?



Das frage ich mich auch was daran so speziell sein soll :I


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch was daran so speziell sein soll :I



Ich mein das ist ja auch die richtige Taste, also nicht falsch beschriftet oder so...


----------



## Reflox (26. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich mein das ist ja auch die richtige Taste, also nicht falsch beschriftet oder so...



Ich glaube das lsutige daran ist, dass sie als einzige Taste nicht eingedeutscht ist...


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2010)

was soll daran lustig sein?


----------



## yves1993 (26. September 2010)

Nichts, daher mal wieder BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (26. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja das ist die Caps Lock Taste, und?



Ich hab noch nie 'ne Tastatur gesehen, die mit 'Caps-lock' beschriftet ist -.-"


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie 'ne Tastatur gesehen, die mit 'Caps-lock' beschriftet ist -.-"



Tiefgründig....


----------



## Haggelo (26. September 2010)

Wow fast ne ganze seite offtopic...
gz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie 'ne Tastatur gesehen, die mit 'Caps-lock' beschriftet ist -.-"



Schau mal auf deine Tastatur, sonst schick ich dir ein Bild von meiner...


----------



## yves1993 (26. September 2010)

Und ich hab noch nie eine Tastatur gesehen, wo "Feststelltaste" draufstand.

Tja und nun?

Ist doch egal der Thread heisst 

*Welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen?*

Wenns ihn zum lachen bringt...schön. Scheint ja eher n Insider zu sein.

Trotzdem noch kein Grund dafüber ne ganze Seite OT zu schreiben <.<

So und nun bitte wieder BTT pls...
Kb dass der Thread wegen sowas closed wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Und ich hab noch nie eine Tastatur gesehen, wo "Feststelltaste" draufstand.
> 
> Tja und nun?
> 
> ...




Was ist denn dein Problem? Man wird doch wohl fragen dürfen was daran so lustig ist wenn man es versteht. Schliesslich wollen wir hier Anteil an den öffentlichen Posts anderer Leute haben, dazu sind Foren da.


----------



## Gfiti (26. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was ist denn dein Problem? Man wird doch wohl fragen dürfen was daran so lustig ist wenn man es versteht. Schliesslich wollen wir hier Anteil an den öffentlichen Posts anderer Leute haben, dazu sind Foren da.



Fühl dich dich nicht gleich so angegriffen, keiner tut dir etwas. Klar kann man mal fragen wenn man etwas nicht versteht, das ist dann aber noch lang keine ganze Seite Offtopic. Teilweise schon etwas beleidigend wenn ich so Sachen wie "Schau mal auf deine Tastatur..." lese. Aber dafür kannst du ja nichts, du hast nur gefragt, was auch ok ist.

So, weiter gehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://marifanareef.deviantart.com/art/farting-not-allowed-180579991


----------



## yves1993 (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DIE WILL ICH HABEN >.<!!


----------



## Seph018 (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus diesem Grund mache keine Frontflips!


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> DIE WILL ICH HABEN >.<!!



/instant desktop <3


----------



## White_Sky (27. September 2010)

Boah, ok dann eben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. September 2010)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!

Besonders wegen der "pr0n"-Taste...ehm ich meine.....um....guckt mal, ein Vogel! *rennt weg*


----------



## yves1993 (27. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/dance \o/


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (28. September 2010)

XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Interessant..ist das ein künstliches Hüftgelenk, beim zweiten Bild? Man(n) muss wohl auch ziemlich alt werden, um eine Colaflasche so positionieren zu können... *hust*


----------



## b1sh0p (28. September 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Aus diesem Grund mache keine Frontflips!


Man kann es nicht oft genug sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Oktober 2010)

MMeeeeeh der Thread darf nich versinken! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Oktober 2010)

<3 genau die wollt ich provozieren 

Suche noch das mit dem Magnet- Windrad... 4 Magnete und n Magnet am Turm daneben xD

Free energy!!!


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2010)

lol wie geil xD

ob das wirklich einer glaubt das es wirklich funktioniert O-o


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Oktober 2010)

Troll-Physiks <3
Die neuste Kreation unseres Lieblings-Image-Boards.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Oktober 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> <3 genau die wollt ich provozieren
> 
> Suche noch das mit dem Magnet- Windrad... 4 Magnete und n Magnet am Turm daneben xD
> 
> Free energy!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ernsthaft...grade zu lurken angefangen, zweites Bild


----------



## Gfiti (3. Oktober 2010)

OMG Das ist mal geil *totlach*


----------



## TrollJumper (3. Oktober 2010)

hach, lol^^

Ma schaun was mein Physik Lehrer dazu sagt^^


Wie antwortet ihr auf diese Fragen?


----------



## Seph018 (3. Oktober 2010)

nein sind Troll Physics geil xD danke ihr ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Oktober 2010)

Viel Spaß damit ;D








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ernsthaft...grade zu lurken angefangen, zweites Bild



Mrgl... war eigentlich noch n anderes das lustiger aussah 

Naja xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (3. Oktober 2010)

^ Das zeig ich mal meinem Öko lehrer 




@topic :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Auch epic.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Oktober 2010)

ha lol das ist echt geil


----------



## White_Sky (3. Oktober 2010)

OMFG LOL!

Made my Day!!!


----------



## Rayon (3. Oktober 2010)

troll physik ist zu gut


----------



## tschilpi (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Oktober 2010)

Know Your Meme > F***ING BETTER THAN GOD!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mh da kommen erinnerungen hoch :/


----------



## White_Sky (3. Oktober 2010)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ernsthaft: Darüber hab ich früher auch schon lange nachgedacht, ob das funktionieren würde.^^  Aber früher, als ich noch jung war.

Der Magnetenvintilator ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

das ist wie die theory mit dem abstürzenden aufzug...
stirbt man wenn man in letzter sekunde hochspringt?
fazit : Ja!


----------



## Manowar (3. Oktober 2010)

Nö, weil man nicht springen kann, weil man schwebt.  

edit
Huch, gerade nochmal richtig gelesen .. *g*


----------



## White_Sky (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Oktober 2010)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ha wie geil


----------



## Dominau (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (3. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ha wie geil



Gut, dass du das Bild mit quoten musst, um uns diese wichtige Meinung mitzuteilen O_o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Oktober 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> wie es einfach mal fidget ist^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (4. Oktober 2010)

a new meme has been createt a few minutes ago.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





and the chaos begins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. Oktober 2010)

un wie heißts?


----------



## Bloodletting (4. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> un wie heißts?



cigar men^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Oktober 2010)

@letztes Bild: ab 30% oder 40% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit gelten herkömmliche und allgemeine Sachverhältnisse nichtmehr


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> @letztes Bild: ab 30% oder 40% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit gelten herkömmliche und allgemeine Sachverhältnisse nichtmehr



willst du wirklich gegen troll-logic diskutieren?


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab Hunger auf Toast mit Marmelade....
Woher kommt dieser Hunger nur?


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Oktober 2010)

Mein iPhone kann auch Copy & Paste. xD


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (5. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2010)

wird es nicht mehr angezeigt, wenn ein mod einen post verändert? o_O


----------



## yves1993 (5. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is wohl treffender... jeder darf bassteln ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (6. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://xlike.eu/27/


----------



## TrollJumper (6. Oktober 2010)

Was gibts da zu lachen?
Ganz normale deutsche Werbung für exotische Früchte.
Erinnert mich an "Wasser ohne H2O".


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Oktober 2010)

au schau ma die rechtschreibfehler ^^


----------



## moehrewinger (6. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (6. Oktober 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> au schau ma die rechtschreibfehler ^^



Glaube mir, Ananässe sind genauso was wie Fussballbälle. Es ist eine geniale Verkaufsstrategie, um alte Waren "neu" auf den Markt zu bringen.
Hast du schon mal Ananässe gegessen? Oder mit Fussballbällen gespielt?


----------



## Alcasim (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Oktober 2010)

Was sind das für Webcomics? Sehn witzig aus ;D


B2T: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (7. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was sind das für Webcomics? Sehn witzig aus ;D



Das sind die Comics von Rooster Teeth, den Machern der Halo-Machinima Red vs. Blue. Die meisten sind ziemlich witzig auch wenn man manchmal den Eindruck hat, das gewisse Comics nur für Insider sind, da die Charaktere alles Mitglieder von Rooster Teeth sind. Der Typ mit der Brille ist z.b. der eigentliche Chef der Firma, auch die Kinder, Frauen etc. gibts alle wirklich.

www.roosterteeth.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sorry für das quoten aber omg zu geil!


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Oktober 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




haha das ist so endgeil


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Was gibts da zu lachen?
> Ganz normale deutsche Werbung für exotische Früchte.
> Erinnert mich an "Wasser ohne H2O".


Beim oberen wurden "F" und "PF" vertauscht und beim unteren wäre "Ananas" oder "Ananasse" korrekt und nicht "Ananässer". Allerdings wahnsinnig witzig find ichs auch nicht.


----------



## TrollJumper (7. Oktober 2010)

ähm, Davatar? Weißt du was Sarkasmus ist? Ich war mir über die Rechtschreibfehler bei Pfirsisch und Pfifferlinge im klaren^^.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (7. Oktober 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Perfect Counter Image detected: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

omfg. epic shit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2010)

WAS ist das xD



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fightfever (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

Ah! AAAAAH!  Der ist so mies, dass er schon wieder lustig ist! Ein Jammer, dass das nicht auch auf Indiana Jones 4 zutrifft.


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich liebe es




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

Wo bleiben die troll physics?


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die troll physics?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

ok das ist auch witzigg


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ok das ist auch witzigg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich könnts den ganzen tag machen :'D


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ah! AAAAAH!  Der ist so mies, dass er schon wieder lustig ist! Ein Jammer, dass das nicht auch auf Indiana Jones 4 zutrifft.



Ich mochte den 4ten Teil...


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich mochte den 4ten Teil...



Der war Hammer


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich mochte den 4ten Teil...



DU warst das....


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich mochte den 4ten Teil...



Es gibt auch Leute, die mögen es, sich jeden Morgen eine Familienpackung Zimmermannsnägel in die Eichel zu schlagen.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> DU warst das....



hängt ihn höher


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die mögen es, sich jeden Morgen eine Familienpackung Zimmermannsnägel in die Eichel zu schlagen.



Ich frag mal lieber nicht woher du das genau weisst


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich frag mal lieber nicht woher du das genau weisst



Internet.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die mögen es, sich jeden Morgen eine Familienpackung Zimmermannsnägel in die Eichel zu schlagen.



Etwas weniger OT bitte  Was du mit Zimmermannsnägel und einer Eichel machst möcht ich echt nicht wissen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Etwas weniger OT bitte  Was du mit Zimmermannsnägel und einer Eichel machst möcht ich echt nicht wissen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



versteh ich ned was soll daran lustig sein ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (9. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die mögen es, sich jeden Morgen eine Familienpackung Zimmermannsnägel in die Eichel zu schlagen.



Mit der Nummer kannste zum Supertalent...


----------



## tonygt (9. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> versteh ich ned was soll daran lustig sein ^^



auf dem BIld steht das Bild mach mehr Sinn als du.
Wobei ein Pandabär der in Gocart fährt eig genau 0 Sinn macht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Mit der Nummer kannste zum Supertalent...


War schon beim Casting, aber jetzt rückt Dieter Bohlen den Hammer nicht mehr raus. 

BTT: Auf allgemeinen Wunsch bitte ich nochmal darum, nicht dauernd Bilder zu quoten, die gerade mal einen oder zwei Beiträge über Euch gepostet wurden - da sieht man die selben Bilder beim Durchscrollen zig mal und man kann sowas auch super ohne Bilderquote kommentieren. ^^ Dankööö!


----------



## Irn-Bru (9. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen wieviele Lachschonianer es hier gibt.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ob das noch lange das steht ?



Ich wage es zu bezweifeln ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genial! 1+*


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Genial! 1+*




kapier ich auch nich^^


----------



## The Reptil (10. Oktober 2010)

sry ich auch nicht


----------



## yves1993 (10. Oktober 2010)

So und mein Trollphysics pic ist WOHINN verschwunden?!

Wenn ihr schon etwas löscht, dann auch NUR mit einem Grund.


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> kapier ich auch nich^^



Schau dir doch mal den unteren Kreis an.
An was erinnert er dich?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Oktober 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> So und mein Trollphysics pic ist WOHINN verschwunden?!
> 
> Wenn ihr schon etwas löscht, dann auch NUR mit einem Grund.



Weil die URL auf deinen Bildern nix in unserem Forum zu suchen hat, was wir ja erst ungefähr 38 Trillionen mal erwähnt haben!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (10. Oktober 2010)

ok was für ein scheiss ;-)


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2010)

Mein Favorit ist ya no der hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2010)

x'D
das ist echt gut


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> kapier ich auch nich^^



>_>

die Überlappungsstelle -> Frisur

Text -> Nasenbärtchen

Noch fragen?


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> >_>
> 
> die Überlappungsstelle -> Frisur
> 
> ...




ahhhh


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> >_>
> 
> die Überlappungsstelle -> Frisur
> 
> ...



Ich oute mich als Idiot, aber ich kanns beim besten willen nicht erkennen... -.-*


----------



## yves1993 (11. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Weil die URL auf deinen Bildern nix in unserem Forum zu suchen hat, was wir ja erst ungefähr 38 Trillionen mal erwähnt haben!



Mh toll nur ists in dem Bezug eigentlich total belanglos da man a) nur das Bild sieht und b) wenn man die URL eingibt trotzdem nur das Bild kommt.
Naja egal zur kenntnis genommen, lad ichs halt auf Imageshack hoch <_<
Wieso einfach wenns kompliziert geht! <3

Übrigens wär es, trotz aller (In den Threads versunkenen) Erwähnungen viel einfacher fett gedruckt in die Forenregeln zu schreiben, **** ist weder als Link noch sonst wie hier gestattet, am Besten noch mit einem detiallierten Grund dazu wieso weshalb warum etc.
Sonst ist es halt mMn. einfach "ungültig".

Und der Fairness wegen, tippt mal selber in die Forensuche "****" ein. Sogar hier im Thread viele Bilder mit der URL, und kratzt es da jemanden ob das Bild auf den **** Servern ist? Nein. Weils auch egal ist.
[Sry aber mich regen sinnlose unbegründete "Regeln" auf, vorallem dann wenn sie nur stückweise durchgesetzt werden]

Naja...
BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich oute mich als Idiot, aber ich kanns beim besten willen nicht erkennen... -.-*



Ich mich auch, entweder ist das der letzte Schwachsinn oder bin gerade zu blöd.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Oktober 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> xxxx ist weder als Link noch sonst wie hier gestattet, am Besten noch mit einem detiallierten Grund dazu wieso weshalb warum etc.
> Sonst ist es halt mMn. einfach "ungültig".



Nun 

1) ist das hier kein öffentlich rechtliches Forum, die Mods könnten auch alle Links, die mit E beginnen rausnehmen wenn sie Lust hätten

2) Auf Grund der grundlegenden Forenthematik (PC Spiele) ist hier mir Publikum ab einem Alter von 10 durchaus zu rechnen.
Und auch wenn wir beide da nicht auf den gleichen Nenner kommen, Vierkanal ist was ab 18.
Sowas nennt sich Jugendschutz.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Oktober 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mh toll nur ists in dem Bezug eigentlich total belanglos da man a) nur das Bild sieht und b) wenn man die URL eingibt trotzdem nur das Bild kommt.
> Naja egal zur kenntnis genommen, lad ichs halt auf Imageshack hoch <_<
> Wieso einfach wenns kompliziert geht! <3
> 
> ...



Hmm... und jetzt denken wir mal alle scharf nach, weshalb diese Seite wohl bei uns nicht genannt werden darf und warum die URL eben NICHT explizit in unseren Forenregeln genannt wird.  Und wer da nicht von alleine drauf kommt, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen.

Übrigens denke ich mir unsere "sinnlosen" und völlig "unbegründeten" Regeln nicht aus. Ich setze sie nur da durch, wo sie gebrochen werden. Falls Dir irgendwelche Regeln nicht zusagen, hat Zam sicher jederzeit ein offenes Ohr für Dich.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Oktober 2010)

Ein kleiner Vorschlag, da wir uns seit Wochen darüber streiten, ob Quotes und ein "versteh ich nicht" nun wirklich hier nötig sind.

1. Close dieses Themas

2. Welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen? Vol. 2 - Bilder
	Welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen? Vol. 2 - Diskussion

im Diskussionsbereich sind Fullquotes ERLAUBT

3. Wenn ihr richtig gut drauf seid, liebe Mods, teilt ihr bereits dieses Topic derart auf, dann fällt Punkt 1 natürlich weg.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Oktober 2010)

naja, oder wenn irgentjemand unbedingt n bild qouten will kann erst ja auch in spoiler setzen, dann wär das problem ganz einfach gelöst, man würde die bilder nicht x mal sehen wenn man nich will und wenn doch ists nur ein kurzer klick...


----------



## Haggelo (11. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich mich auch, entweder ist das der letzte Schwachsinn oder bin gerade zu blöd.



Naja die Haare und den ähm ... ''Bart'' erkenne ich auch allerdings sieht das für mich bei weitem noch nicht nach H*tler aus.


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Nunja, ich schlage hier einen "Bilderklärungs-Thread" vor, in dem ihr Bilder posten könnt die ihr nicht kapiert. Das ganze OT-gelaber geht mir n bisschen aufn Sack.


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2010)

Muahaha


----------



## criatura (11. Oktober 2010)

*Kein Post ohne Bild!*
*
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2010)

3 Bilder und sonst nur OT hier, könnt ihr nicht mal bei der Sache bleiben ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Oktober 2010)

So und nun genug OT hier...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Oktober 2010)

@yves Geniaaaal xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich find diese Bilder einfach nur genial! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach Epic diese Lache


----------



## TaroEld (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Minecraft! <3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer's versteht, ist gut! :>


----------



## criatura (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß zwar, um was es wirklich ging, aber diese Szene hat mich heute doch etwas amüsiert.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2010)

haha thx, irgendwie fand das außer mir gestern keiner lustig


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich checks einfach nich, aber jetzt muuuuuuss ichs wissen plz auflösung 
(habs echt versucht)
ich nehme ja mal an das das im hintergrund evtl ne kamera sein soll und sie sich selbst fotografiert, allerdings halt ich das kaum für ne lösung da ich nich versteh was dann daran so lustig sein soll...


----------



## Tamoan (13. Oktober 2010)

Sind paar schicke Sachen bei 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
da kann ich einfach nur sagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Falathrim (13. Oktober 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha thx, irgendwie fand das außer mir gestern keiner lustig



Sei beruhigt, mein Vater und ich haben vor dem Fernseher auch gestern gekichert

Um hier nicht ohne Pic zu sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Glaub zwar dass das schon 1000 Mal gepostet wurd, aber latten )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mute die doofe Kuh !!!


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wer's versteht, ist gut! :>




kapier ich nich, sag an ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> kapier ich nich, sag an ^^



Mensch die wird gemutet !!!  Um hier nicht wieder in OT zu verfallen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2010)

unter dem titel : Liga des Bösens oder so bekommt das bild ne ganz andere bedeutung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Oktober 2010)

du?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (14. Oktober 2010)

Kapier ich nicht das Karatekid-Bild. Ist Jackie Chan jetzt erfolglos? ich glaube kaum..?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2010)

Kariere ist nicht = Erfolg du


----------



## yves1993 (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

*hust* Er war mit BEIDEN verheiratet


----------



## Laz0rgun (15. Oktober 2010)

> Kariere ist nicht = Erfolg du



Aber wenn der kleine Will seine Karriere ruiniert ist das gleichbedeutend mit keinen Erfolg mehr haben, oder stimmst du mir da nicht zu?


----------



## Irn-Bru (15. Oktober 2010)

> Aber wenn der kleine Will seine Karriere ruiniert ist das gleichbedeutend mit keinen Erfolg mehr haben, oder stimmst du mir da nicht zu?



verstehe nicht wieso sich bei dem Film irgendwer die Karriere ruiniert haben soll, immerhin stellt sich Chuckie Chan seinem Alter, nicht so wie Sylvester Stallone der sich mit 64 noch zum Affen macht und dabei aussieht als hätte er sich seinen Schönheitschirugen zum Feind gemacht. Rambo 4 war ja schon peinlich aber in the Expendables war es ja noch schlimmer, von Jet Lee will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> verstehe nicht wieso sich bei dem Film irgendwer die Karriere ruiniert haben soll, immerhin stellt sich *Chuckie Chan *seinem Alter, nicht so wie Sylvester Stallone der sich mit 64 noch zum Affen macht und dabei aussieht als hätte er sich seinen Schönheitschirugen zum Feind gemacht. Rambo 4 war ja schon peinlich aber in the Expendables war es ja noch schlimmer, von Jet Lee will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (15. Oktober 2010)

http://www.lachschon.de/item/86763-galileo/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer es rafft ist gut.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wer es rafft ist gut.


wALTer.


Ist doch sauleicht zu raffen. Oder verstehen das wieder nur wir lachschonianer? :S


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist doch sauleicht zu raffen. Oder verstehen das wieder nur wir lachschonianer? :S



Also ich raffs nicht ... wohl einfach zu unbekannt.^^


----------



## Alion (16. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Also ich raffs nicht ... wohl einfach zu unbekannt.^^


Ich auch. Keine ahnung wo da der Witz ist.
Bitte um Erklärung.


----------



## Haggelo (16. Oktober 2010)

Das einzige was ich daran erkenne ist, dass das lied gemutet wurde und das musikvideo somit als pr0n ersatz benutzt wurde .


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2010)

Erklärung:

Das sind die Bergarbeiter aus Chile in der Marioversion. Der grüne Mario unten ist der Retter. Die Röhre soll die Rettungskapsel darstellen, die anderen Leute da oben die Angehörigen.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Erklärung:
> 
> Das sind die Bergarbeiter aus Chile in der Marioversion. Der grüne Mario unten ist der Retter. Die Röhre soll die Rettungskapsel darstellen, die anderen Leute da oben die Angehörigen.




Was ist daran witzig


----------



## Dominau (16. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Erklärung:
> 
> Das sind die Bergarbeiter aus Chile in der Marioversion. Der grüne Mario unten ist der Retter. Die Röhre soll die Rettungskapsel darstellen, die anderen Leute da oben die Angehörigen.



Genial xD


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Erklärung:
> 
> Das sind die Bergarbeiter aus Chile in der Marioversion. Der grüne Mario unten ist der Retter. Die Röhre soll die Rettungskapsel darstellen, die anderen Leute da oben die Angehörigen.



Ach darum ist der grün. Hab mich die ganze Zeit gefragt warum der jetzt grün sei.


----------



## TheGui (16. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Erklärung:
> 
> Das sind die Bergarbeiter aus Chile in der Marioversion. Der grüne Mario unten ist der Retter. Die Röhre soll die Rettungskapsel darstellen, die anderen Leute da oben die Angehörigen.



zu früh aufgeklärt... hättest sie länger schmoren lassen.

ausserdem steht oben im Bild "Chile" >_> wer das nicht raft war die letzten 4 monate auf dem Mond schlitschuhfahren!


----------



## Golfyarmani (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube ich werde zu alt für einige Witze hier, ich raff die nicht bzw kann überhaupt nicht darüber lachen.


----------



## Silenzz (16. Oktober 2010)

Wie war das mit dem Off-Topic?


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bilder






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (17. Oktober 2010)

Sorry aber ich verstehe den WoW-Patch Witz nicht. Wäre nett , wenn's mir jemand aufklären könnte. 

Schreit der jetzt los, weil er sich in die Hosen geschissen hat, oder was?


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich verstehe den WoW-Patch Witz nicht. Wäre nett , wenn's mir jemand aufklären könnte.




wenn man auf spielen klickt dann kommt da ja son mega lautes geräusch^^


----------



## White_Sky (17. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wenn man auf spielen klickt dann kommt da ja son mega lautes geräusch^^



Meinste das Schreinen von Sindragosa(?) im Logic-Screen, weil ich kann mich nicht an dieses laute Geräusch erinnern.. O.o

Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Meinste das Schreinen von Sindragosa(?) im Logic-Screen, weil ich kann mich nicht an dieses laute Geräusch erinnern.. O.o



das gibts ja auch erst seit 4.0.1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Kein OT-Spam hier !!!!!!!!!!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wenn man auf spielen klickt dann kommt da ja son mega lautes geräusch^^



Da hab ich mich am Anfang schon leicht erschreckt, vorallem da ich Kopfhörer auf hatte .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (17. Oktober 2010)

@Vorposter:
Die seriöse Katze sieh voll bekifft aus! (naja anders weiß ich es nicht zu ausdrücken) xD^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

die Katze ist ernst 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (17. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> die Katze ist ernst



ah ja jetzt wo du es sagst^^


Lol, was ist das für'n scheiß?


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

ruse in echt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Lol, was ist das für'n scheiß?




Das heißt "hitlernoobs"


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DAS ist einfach nur geil^^


----------



## Alpax (18. Oktober 2010)

Da der Thread schon relativ lang ist hab ich jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen und hoffe das folgendes noch nicht erwähnt wurde:

auf http://fatpita.net/ gibts ganz viele lustige Bilder .. da surf ich immer hin wenn ich was zum lachen brauch

Aber eines haut mich immer wieder um:

http://fatpita.net/?i=6662

mfg Michi


----------



## Dominau (18. Oktober 2010)

danke für die Seite. Echt geniale Bilder dabei 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

@ Über mir : GENIAL !!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (19. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Yo Dawgs sind einfach geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich versteh das mit dem "Dawg" nicht.

Erklären bitte. :"D


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich versteh das mit dem "Dawg" nicht.
> 
> Erklären bitte. :"D



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUr5PLJ6dp0[/youtube]


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (19. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> BILD




NEEEEEEEEEED

aber für Ps3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> bild



wahahahaahahahaahaha xD xD ders echt nice


----------



## moehrewinger (19. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (19. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Oktober 2010)

lol@invisible cat


----------



## yves1993 (19. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (20. Oktober 2010)

Arg das Tshirt ist ja mal sau genial 
Werd ich mir mal zu Weihnachten schenken :>


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich versteh das T-Shirt und die Füße nich


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich versteh das T-Shirt und die Füße nich



Das isn Witz oder?
Huge metal fan: 1. n typ der metal mag 2. großer metall lüfter/ventilator	also n wortwitz.

Bei den Füßen: Hast du Sexualkunde in der Schule geschwänzt und wunderst dich immer noch, wieso sich Frauen einmal im Monat so n lustiges Ding mit Faden unten reinschieben?


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das isn Witz oder?
> Huge metal fan: 1. n typ der metal mag 2. großer metall lüfter/ventilator	also n wortwitz.
> 
> Bei den Füßen: Hast du Sexualkunde in der Schule geschwänzt und wunderst dich immer noch, wieso sich Frauen einmal im Monat so n lustiges Ding mit Faden unten reinschieben?


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie find ich sämtliche "Fuuu" und "Xzibit"-Bilder absolut unlustig.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Oktober 2010)

Fuu Bilder find ich auch kacke aber die Xzibits sind ganz lustig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich sämtliche "Fuuu" und "Xzibit"-Bilder absolut unlustig.



pah! die dinger sind das beste, was das internet hervorgebracht hat!


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pah! die dinger sind das beste, was das internet hervorgebracht hat!



Manchmal will ich die Modemzeit zurück... *g*


----------



## meckermize (20. Oktober 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das mit den Küken die über den Schacht da laufen, ist nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## Haggelo (20. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Manchmal will ich die Modemzeit zurück... *g*



Piep Piep Piep brääääääz piep 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8XKhCfsTts[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

meckermize schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung



nein,nein es ist ein noobfilter


----------



## Haggelo (20. Oktober 2010)

meckermize schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (21. Oktober 2010)

Geht mir genau gleich mit diesen "Yo dawg" Bildern, hab mir zwar das Video von Haggelo angeschaut, doch verstehe ich immer noch nicht, was daran witzig sein sollte.

für die btards unter euch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube dafür muss man die Show ab und zu mal geschaut haben, allein die Lache von dem Kerl wars wert 
Erstaunlicherweise sind keine "yo dawg" Momente auf youtube O_o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVYTOsQL_kk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Oktober 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Geht mir genau gleich mit diesen "Yo dawg" Bildern, hab mir zwar das Video von Haggelo angeschaut, doch verstehe ich immer noch nicht, was daran witzig sein sollte.



In den meisten der Bilder macht man sich darüber lustig was die alles in son Auto einbauen, damit man beim Autofahren noch alles mögliche andere nebenbei machen kann (was meisten aber gar keinen Sinn macht)
In dem Video z.B. haben die der Dame ein Tonstudio einbaut.
(Ich meine wie idiotisch ist ein Tonstudio in einem PKW.)

Ich finde die Pics auch nicht rasend komisch, aber Humor ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich sämtliche "Fuuu" und "Xzibit"-Bilder absolut unlustig.



Ich glaube, das wird meine neue Signatur.  Wenn ich sowas sage, flennen immer alle gleich rum.

@Kachelmann: Erm... und wo ist da jetzt der Witz? Hat sich in dem Fall inzwischen irgendwas Spektakuläres getan, was ich von England aus verpasst habe oder ist es neuerdings allgemein lustig, wenn jemand wegen Vergewaltigung angezeigt wird?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2010)

ich finds halt lustig 

der thread heißt"welche bilder bringen euch zum lachen?" und nicht"welche bilder bringen jeden menschen auf der welt zum lachen!"


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich finds halt lustig
> 
> der thread heißt"welche bilder bringen euch zum lachen?" und nicht"welche bilder bringen jeden menschen auf der welt zum lachen!"




Das heißt aber net, dass ich nicht mal fragen darf, WESHALB Du sowas lustig findest. Hätte ja sein können, dass sich da irgendwas Neues getan hat und Kachelmann jetzt freigesprochen ist oder bis ans Ende aller Tage im Bau bleibt oder was weiß ich.


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wird meine neue Signatur.  Wenn ich sowas sage, flennen immer alle gleich rum.
> 
> @Kachelmann: Erm... und wo ist da jetzt der Witz? Hat sich in dem Fall inzwischen irgendwas Spektakuläres getan, was ich von England aus verpasst habe oder ist es neuerdings allgemein lustig, wenn jemand wegen Vergewaltigung angezeigt wird?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wird meine neue Signatur.  Wenn ich sowas sage, flennen immer alle gleich rum.
> 
> @Kachelmann: Erm... und wo ist da jetzt der Witz? Hat sich in dem Fall inzwischen irgendwas Spektakuläres getan, was ich von England aus verpasst habe oder ist es neuerdings allgemein lustig, wenn jemand wegen Vergewaltigung angezeigt wird?



ich glaub es liegt an der reihenfolge der Bilder^^


----------



## Sekundant (22. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (24. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Oktober 2010)

der is gut xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2010)

Yves: Ich musste das Bild 2 mal angucken, bevor ich lesen konnte, was da steht.
Aber wirklich witzig find ichs ned....
nagut, ein bissle.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Oktober 2010)

Schwarzer Humor...
Aber für das Opfer bestimmt nicht lustig xP


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja klar und der Typ verließ den Laden, ohne auch nur ein einziges Mal das Tattoo sehen zu wollen und das ist ihm erst bei der Freundin aufgefallen. Glaubt ihr doch selber nicht! Es sei denn, die Freundin war in seinem Umfeld die einzige, die Drachen von Pimmeln unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas von wahr >.<


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2010)

trve .. trve ..


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2010)

Zumindest den Roten abschnitt unterstütze ich vollends.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Oktober 2010)

Mir fehlt in dem Diagramm eindeutig Masturbation.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mir fehlt in dem Diagramm eindeutig Masturbation.


Dachte da steht Masturbaion beim schnellen überfliegen, nur hat das iwie nich so Sinn gemacht xD
"Turning in a circle to masturbation[...]"


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Oktober 2010)

das bild trifft es einfach zu 100%


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hachja, aj forum...


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (26. Oktober 2010)

Wer ihn kennt, und das Video dazu, müsste gut lachen


----------



## yves1993 (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Sad Catman


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chuck halt  .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2010)

Lol ist das Roger Benoit?


----------



## White_Sky (29. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (29. Oktober 2010)

made my night ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lol ist das Roger Benoit?



Ich dachte Jay Leno?


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (30. Oktober 2010)

Das ist Jay Leno


----------



## White_Sky (30. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

echt genial die Seite ;D


----------



## Ykon (30. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wer ihn kennt, und das Video dazu, müsste gut lachen



Ist das der Typ, der denkt er hätte eine Zeitreisende in einem Charly Chaplin Video gesehen?


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Oktober 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ist das der Typ, der denkt er hätte eine Zeitreisende in einem Charly Chaplin Video gesehen?



Infos bitte.


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Infos bitte.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3hOX-3fHiiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Er denkt das is nen.........................................................................................Es is aber wohl ein! 	



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entscheide selbst!


----------



## Silenzz (30. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Infos bitte.


Dito 

Aber ich sag dir, dass ist er nicht das ist Haft zum Befehl Lan!


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Aber ich sag dir, dass ist er nicht das ist Haft zum Befehl Lan!



Schau mal meinen Post über dir!

BTT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (30. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, können in die Vergangenheit reisen aber benutzen noch Handys... hmmkay. :>

Frage mich allerdings was sie in der Hand hält.
und warum sie selbstgespräche führt.

Oder vlt. doch eine Zeitreisende


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Schau mal meinen Post über dir!
> 
> BTT
> 
> ...




Ha das is ja geil xDD


----------



## yves1993 (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Newfags can' t TRIFORCE


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2010)

haha das letzte is alt...aber gut xD


----------



## yves1993 (31. Oktober 2010)

Mir war gestern iwie zu lw, *piep*chan regelt <3


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hihi 

/wave Olliruh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> [BILD]



Zensur fail 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> hässliches Paar



Ist doch genial!!
Ich freu mich für die.
Scheiss auf den Schönheitswahn


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2010)

Der Witzigere fakt is das es in England durchgezogen wurde ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (1. November 2010)

Wer von den beiden ist eig. die Frau?


----------



## BlizzLord (1. November 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wer von den beiden ist eig. die Frau?



Auch du wirst irgendwann herausfinden wie Frauen aussehen. Nur Mut einfach mal in ein Einkaufszentrum gehen und reinbrüllen "Sommerschlussverkauf"
Jeder der dann auf dich zugerannt kommt ist eine Frau
(Ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint )


Soll heissen das erkennt man ziemlich einfach.


----------



## Meriane (1. November 2010)

Der Mann könnte aber auch eine dicke Frau sein ^^ Zumindest hab ich das beim ersten Betrachten so empfunden XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2010)

Kein OT Müll hier ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. November 2010)

lustiger finde ich eigentlich seinen ersten Brief an sie. 



> „Liebe Janine, habe dein schönes Profil-Foto gesehen und würde dich gern treffen. Du wohnst in meiner Nähe, also sollte das kein Problem sein. Ich habe ein Gesicht, das Kinder zum Weinen bringt, aber Schönheit liegt ja bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters – ich glaube, du wirst mich auch lieben.“


----------



## yves1993 (1. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (2. November 2010)

Mehr Bilder ihr Pappnasen. 
Ich bin mir der Ironie meines Posts durchaus bewusst, sitze aber grade auf Arbeit und bin mit dem Handy online.


----------



## ego1899 (2. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wird meine neue Signatur.  Wenn ich sowas sage, flennen immer alle gleich rum.
> 
> @Kachelmann: Erm... und wo ist da jetzt der Witz? Hat sich in dem Fall inzwischen irgendwas Spektakuläres getan, was ich von England aus verpasst habe oder ist es neuerdings allgemein lustig, wenn jemand wegen Vergewaltigung angezeigt wird?




ja endlich spricht das mal jemand an... dacht ich wär da allein mit meiner meinung... 

was hier teilweise rumschwirrt. auch diese doofen zeichnungen als. macht ihr die selbst?  ich mein wenn die euch zum lachen bringen ok, aber dann is euer anspruch ganz schön gesunken oder? ^^ 
hab die ersten seiten so gelacht, aber so seit den letzten 30 oder sogar 40 (!) seiten wirds irgendwie immer anspruchsloser... ^^

naja deswegen warte ich immer bis es so 10 neue seiten gibt die man sich auf einmal angucken kann das zumdindestens so 2 oder 3 lustige dabei sind xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> naja deswegen warte ich immer bis es so 10 neue seiten gibt die man sich auf einmal angucken kann das zumdindestens so 2 oder 3 lustige dabei sind xD





Die restlichen 9 Seiten sind doch eh immer Text, so langsam vote ich fürn OT Thread für diesen hier...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (2. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (2. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (3. November 2010)

Ist Soladras letztes Bild nun Trash-Metal (ich weiss, dass es Thrash heißt ) oder nicht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2010)

das ist recycling metal


----------



## Manoroth (3. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ist recycling metal



nee n metalhead der auf seine widergeburt wartet


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> nee n metalhead der auf seine widergeburt wartet



aber wenns Lachmann sagt ist es Recycling Metal!


----------



## jlij (5. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (6. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




joa meine hübsche eule aufm tiger find ich recht amüsant  
ich werds jez ma immer wieder versuchen wenns wieder geht mit anderen mounts P


----------



## White_Sky (6. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lulz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. November 2010)

Damit es nicht langweilig wird. :>


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. November 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Österreich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (7. November 2010)

Water on Venus fehlt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

ja wollte ich jetzt nicht nach fotografieren... 

BTT: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. November 2010)

die map ist klasse ^^


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2010)

Mir war langweilig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Das bin ich auf dem Bild


----------



## Laz0rgun (8. November 2010)

France: can't win a war. WORD! lol

Da fällt mir der französische-Panzer-Witz ein: Wieviele Gänge hat ein französischer Panzer? 



Spoiler



8! sieben Mal den Rückwärtsgang und einmal erster Gang für Paraden.



>.<


----------



## shadow24 (9. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mir war langweilig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du armer...warst du mit dem Kopf denn schon mal beim Arzt?


----------



## yves1993 (9. November 2010)

Newfags can' t 

&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9619;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub den kauf ich mir xD


----------



## MasterXoX (9. November 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Newfags can' t
> 
> &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
> &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
> ...



sry kapier ich mal wieder nich^^


----------



## Bloodletting (9. November 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> sry kapier ich mal wieder nich^^



http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/newfags-cant-triforce


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> sry kapier ich mal wieder nich^^



Newfag!! ^^


----------



## Seph018 (9. November 2010)

Lustig wie sie die 4Ch**ler immitieren.
Naja. Ich hasse Pferde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. November 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> sry kapier ich mal wieder nich^^



Ist recht einfach:
Auf der Seite, die nicht genannt werden darf, werden neue Leute von anderen neuen Leuten als "Newfag" bezeichnet...die anderen neuen bezeichnen sich nach ner Weile als "Oldfags", "Oldfags" bezeichnen sich als gar nichts, die sind schon länger da und kapieren was es ist. 
Jedenfalls gibt es einen einfachen Noobfilter für "Newfags" (das sich in Sekunden googeln lässt, aber egal) und das ist das Triforce:
 &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;
wenn man das kopiert, kommt 
&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;
raus.
Da das viele der Deppen auf besagter Weise aber machen, ist einer der Memes von dort "Newfags can't Triforce"
Dumm? Ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: RAAAAGE, das Triforce geht auf buffed überhaupt nicht -.-
Kombi: ALT+255 ALT+255 ALT+30 ENTER ALT+30 ALT+255 ALT+30


----------



## Perkone (9. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xD


----------



## TrollJumper (9. November 2010)

Jaja die Newfags 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> edit: RAAAAGE, das Triforce geht auf buffed überhaupt nicht -.-
> Kombi: ALT+255 ALT+255 ALT+30 ENTER ALT+30 ALT+255 ALT+30



Klar gehts..

	&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


edit: FUUU!!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (9. November 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Newfags can' t
> 
> 
> Ich glaub den kauf ich mir xD


Soll das lustig sein? Ich kenne Zelda, ich bin mit dem Internet groß geworden aber ich kann beim Besten willen nicht drüber lachen nur weil jemand 3 Dreiecke nicht darstellen kann.


FFUUU ist witzig, Epic Fails, Troll Physics auch...aber das ist irgendwie einfach nur Crap.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Soll das lustig sein? Ich kenne Zelda, ich bin mit dem Internet groß geworden aber ich kann beim Besten willen nicht drüber lachen nur weil jemand 3 Dreiecke nicht darstellen kann.
> 
> 
> FFUUU ist witzig, Epic Fails, Troll Physics auch...aber das ist irgendwie einfach nur Crap.


Du findest es nicht lustig, aber gibt genug Leute, die das so sehen. "Ich kenne Zelda, ich bin mit dem Internet groß geworden aber ich kann beim Besten willen nicht drüber lachen nur weil jemand 3 Dreiecke nicht darstellen kann."
Dann lies dir die komplette Erklärung durch, die ja schon gepostet wurde, worum es bei dem Dreieck geht.


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is nen Witz oder?

naja mal die andere Seite der USA`ler ^^ 
(100 geile Bilder!)
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/the-100-best-signs-at-the-rally-to-restore-sanity


----------



## Irn-Bru (9. November 2010)

> Das is nen Witz oder?



glaube ich nicht,es gibt wirklich ziemlich unterbelichtete Menschen, die einfach strunzdumm sind. Ich kenne z.B. jemanden der tatsächlich glaubt dass sein Auto schneller fährt weil er vorne kleinere Räder drauf hat wie hinten, er also immer bergab fährt. Da ist der Typ felsenfest von überzeugt....gabs hier glaube ich schon als Troll Physics Bild..


----------



## Medmius (9. November 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht,es gibt wirklich ziemlich unterbelichtete Menschen, die einfach strunzdumm sind. Ich kenne z.B. jemanden der tatsächlich glaubt dass sein Auto schneller fährt weil er vorne kleinere Räder drauf hat wie hinten, er also immer bergab fährt. Da ist der Typ felsenfest von überzeugt....gabs hier glaube ich schon als Troll Physics Bild..



Das funktioniert nicht??!
Ach shit...

[attachment=11344:1288986508573.jpg][attachment=11343:1288986797912.png]


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2010)

Da fällt mir direkt das Lied von den Prinzen ein^^
"Meinem Fahrrad werd ich treu sein... Im Gegensatz zu meiner Frau"


----------



## yves1993 (10. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Soll das lustig sein? Ich kenne Zelda, ich bin mit dem Internet groß geworden aber ich kann beim Besten willen nicht drüber lachen nur weil jemand 3 Dreiecke nicht darstellen kann.
> 
> 
> FFUUU ist witzig, Epic Fails, Troll Physics auch...aber das ist irgendwie einfach nur Crap.



Mit dem Internet aufgewachsen und du kennst eines der häufigsten auf ...mist darf seite net posten :> geposteten memes ever net? O.o

goto: http://knowyourmeme....s-cant-triforce


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2010)

soweit ich das sehe kennt er sie, findet sie aber unlustig. Ich find sie auch nicht so toll und ich weiss woher sie kommen ^^


----------



## Potpotom (10. November 2010)

Also ich kenne den Quatsch auch nicht und "surfte" (sofern man davon sprechen kann) schon mit nem 28k-Modem durch die Gegend... *grusel*


----------



## Fauzi (10. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasst mal das doofe gequatsche -.-


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> [attachment=11344:1288986508573.jpg][attachment=11343:1288986797912.png]



Wie wahr,, wie war. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (10. November 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mit dem Internet aufgewachsen und du kennst eines der häufigsten auf ...mist darf seite net posten :> geposteten memes ever net? O.o
> 
> goto: http://knowyourmeme....s-cant-triforce


Öhm muss ich jeden Scheiß im Internet kennen bzw. gut finden? Ich bin auch nicht bei Twitter angemeldet, nicht jeder soll wissen wann ich wo und wie Stuhlgang habe oder ich zugesehen hab wie ne Katze über die Straße gelaufen ist.   






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Angefangen mit 56kb, dann ISDN, DSL768, 1000, 2000, 6000, 16000.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woooooooot o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. November 2010)

http://www.gigapan.org/gigapans/58857/

Bringt mich zwar nicht zum lachen, dafür aber zum staunen.
Das Bild hat eine Auflösung von 152 GIGApixeln. Das sind 152,407,683,304 Pixel

Zum vergleich, ein 1600x 1050 Bildschirm hat 1.680.000 Pixel.

Schon heftig sowas :3

Naja um trz nicht ins OT zu geraten: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. November 2010)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich weiss man soll keine Bilder quoten, mea culpa und Asche auf mein kahles Haupt.
Aber WTF ist das?? Das hat mich vom Sessel gehauen. Wie geht das, wie heisst sowas, wo kommt das her, wo gibt es mehr davon?
Need help!!!


----------



## shadow24 (11. November 2010)

me2...und ich würde gerne mal wissen warum das bild so wackelt...wegen den vielen pixeln?darstellungsfehler oder beabsichtigt?


----------



## Asayur (11. November 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> me2...und ich würde gerne mal wissen warum das bild so wackelt...wegen den vielen pixeln?darstellungsfehler oder beabsichtigt?



Wie das heisst weis ich auch nicht, aber das Wackeln ist sicher beabsichtigt, an meinem Firmen PC wackelt das nicht und da verschwindet der 3D Effekt, das Wackeln macht das
Bild also 3D


----------



## Silmyiél (11. November 2010)

ich würde mal behaupten der "Wackel-effekt" ist beabsichtigt und erzeugt den 3D-Effekt


----------



## shadow24 (11. November 2010)

ein bissel gegoogled und das dazu gefunden...3D Wackelbilder ist die Lösung...gibts sogar bei facebook...das unterste bild auf diesem link ist das gepostete krokodil von der vorherigen Seite hier:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/3D-Magic-Das-3D-Wackelbilder-Forum/141015382606054


----------



## Dracun (11. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorhin gefunden bei heise.de und i fands genial 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Homepage-des-Deutschen-Atomforums-gehackt-1132851.html


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. November 2010)

Die Wackelbilder werden übrigens mit einer doppelkamera aufgenommen, die das Geschehen aus leicht unterschiedlichen Perspektiven aufnimmt - sodass beim schnellen hintereinanderlegen der 2 Bilder der gewünschte 3d Effekt entsteht.
Ziemlich cool, des.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringt mich nicht zum lachen aber zum staunen.
I like it


----------



## yves1993 (11. November 2010)

Filmszene oder 2 Bilder einer Landschaft/ whatever mit leicht verschobenen perspektiven als .gif bild = 3D wachkler, nix pixelfehler oder sonst was :3


----------



## Yadiz (11. November 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Wie das heisst weis ich auch nicht, aber das Wackeln ist sicher beabsichtigt, an meinem Firmen PC wackelt das nicht und da verschwindet der 3D Effekt, das Wackeln macht das
> Bild also 3D




Das sind 2 Bilder aus 2 verschiedenen, dicht aneinander liegenden, Perspektiven. Das Gehirn erledigt den Rest. =)

Das "Wackeln" ist nur unumgehbarer Nebeneffekt, der logischerweiße beim zweiten Bild entsteht, weil der Photograph ja da woanders stand.

Würde mich aber auch interessieren wo es mehr davon gibt^^


----------



## yves1993 (11. November 2010)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Würde mich aber auch interessieren wo es mehr davon gibt^^



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wackelbilder


----------



## Seph018 (11. November 2010)

Diese Giga-pan Seite ist sehr cool, danke dafür. Echt faszinierend oO


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. November 2010)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Würde mich aber auch interessieren wo es mehr davon gibt^^



hier


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. November 2010)

So sieht das übrigens auch aus, wenn man regungslos in der Gegend rumsteht und sich plötzlich von hinten Tine Wittler anschleicht.


----------



## Yadiz (11. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> So sieht das übrigens auch aus, wenn man regungslos in der Gegend rumsteht und sich plötzlich von hinten Tine Wittler anschleicht.





Boah, der war fies xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (12. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (12. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (13. November 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Mich bringt das zum lachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha, Lachflash. Naja, hab jetzt nicht alles durch und wenn ich was poste, wirds bestimmt schon irgendwo hier aufgetaucht sein. :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. November 2010)

lol xDD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. November 2010)

@ worldofhordcraft

so episch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (13. November 2010)

Kleine Info zum Verstehen des Bildes:

Der Mann ist Michael J. Fox, er leidet an Parkinson.

Edit:


Juhuu Forum spinnt total.

http://pics.nase-boh....jpg/1289676129 Dann halt so. 


"Es ist nicht erlaubt diese Dateiendung für ein Bild zu verwenden."

Fixt mal das Forum, gibt nix illegales an dieser Dateiendung. /fail


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im wahrsten sinne des wortes "göttlich"


----------



## mastergamer (13. November 2010)

@yves1993




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (13. November 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> @yves1993
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zeig mir das nicht erlaubte an einigen Ziffern eines Links von einem EINGEBETTETEM Bild wo man den LINK sowieso NICHT sehen kann, und deine Facepalm ist berechtigt.

Wenn nicht, gtfo.


----------



## mastergamer (13. November 2010)

@yves1993

Mein Facepalm bezog' sich auf dein Bild. - Leute, die sich über solcherlei Krankheiten lustig machen, unterscheiden sich in meinen Augen nicht von einem Hund. In diesem Sinne .. wuff wuff, und gute Nacht!


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> @yves1993
> 
> Mein Facepalm bezog' sich auf dein Bild. - Leute, die sich über solcherlei Krankheiten lustig machen, unterscheiden sich in meinen Augen nicht von einem Hund. In diesem Sinne .. wuff wuff, und gute Nacht!



Ich find deine Aussage echt mies. Willst du damit sagen, dass Hunde sich über Krankheiten lustig machen oder dass sie minderwertige Lebewesen sind? In beiden Fällen würde ich dir widersprechen! Mein Hund ist mir mehr Wert als einige Menschen.


----------



## yves1993 (13. November 2010)

Achso.

Ich mach mich auch nicht über die Krankheit lustig, sondern über das Bild an sich.

Schwarzer Humor ist halt verpöhnt.
Gibt durchaus schlimmeres.

Ich persönlich finde die 9/11 Witze schlimmer...


----------



## Held² (13. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich find deine Aussage echt mies. Willst du damit sagen, dass Hunde sich über Krankheiten lustig machen oder dass sie minderwertige Lebewesen sind? In beiden Fällen würde ich dir widersprechen! Mein Hund ist mir mehr Wert als einige Menschen.



Du nimmst wirklich alles wörtlich oder O_o also Schwarzer Humor hin oder her es gibt Schwarzen Humor der ist ok aber manche sachen sind da echt schon geschmackslos wie etwa das Bild von dem einen der Parkinson hat


----------



## yves1993 (13. November 2010)

Ist nicht nur 1 Bild, würdest du das Meme kennen würdest sehen dass es genug sind.

Auch wenn das hier nicht gerade ein Argument dafür ist, man kann aber auch über alles meckern.

Gibt schlimmeres

Achja mal wieder sinnloses OT...

BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. November 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Du nimmst wirklich alles wörtlich oder O_o also Schwarzer Humor hin oder her es gibt Schwarzen Humor der ist ok aber manche sachen sind da echt schon geschmackslos wie etwa das Bild von dem einen der Parkinson hat



man kann sich auch anstellen...


----------



## Falathrim (14. November 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> ENTFERNT - sollte inzwischen eigentlich klar sein, weshalb. Vielleicht ist doch mal wieder Zeit für Verwarnungen.



*röchel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht so lustig, aber man muss ja contribooten


----------



## TheGui (14. November 2010)

Der Comic is sau nice, *Hittler is ein Werwolf* und wird von *Jesus *und dem aus der zukunft kommenden *Ernest Hemingway* platt gemacht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2010)

Bilder Quoten suckt >.<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Der Comic is sau nice, *Hittler is ein Werwolf* und wird von *Jesus *und dem aus der zukunft kommenden *Ernest Hemingway* platt gemacht



wo gibts den comic?  das ist das einzige bild was ich bis jetzt davon gesehen habe ^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (14. November 2010)

Genau hier


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. November 2010)

danke sehr ^^


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lol, owned !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Think about it...


----------



## Soramac (15. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2010)

-


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. November 2010)

das mal lustig nene darth das hätte ich nicht von dir gedacht ^^ http://verydemotivational.memebase.com/2010/11/16/demotivational-posters-darth-vader-3/


----------



## Porkee (18. November 2010)




----------



## Noxiel (18. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2010)

Ich hab eben Bilder mit Hakenkreuzen, Fäkalien, Morddarstellungen und sonstiges entfernt. 
Ihr spielt mit dem Leben des Threads, versprochen...


----------



## yves1993 (18. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (18. November 2010)

@yves: du solltest den link besser überdenken...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (18. November 2010)

http://pics.nase-boh....jpg/1290092348

:_D


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich liebe es !


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Der Bug, ja *Bug*, weil ernst gemeint kann sowas nicht sein, sollte endlich mal behoben werden.



Kein *Bug*, weil ernstgemeintes Feature. Einbetten von DYNAMISCHEN LINKS ist verboten und wird auch weder "gefixt" noch geändert. In dem Fall musst du herausfinden, wie der direkte Pfad zu dem Bild lautet und nicht irgendwelche über PHP- oder sonstige Script-Dateien ausgegebenen Bilder einbinden.


----------



## yves1993 (18. November 2010)

Und wieso ist das verboten? Irgendwie erschließt sich mir darin keinen Sinn, ist nur ein Bild nicht mehr nicht weniger.

Habe einiges zu Dynamsichen Links zusammengegoogelt und mir erschließt sich wirklich kein Verständnis für das Verbot... Vorallem weils nur ein Bild ist. Übrigens findet sich kein anderer einbettbarer Pfad, jedenfalls funktioniert rechtsklick --> grafik anzeigen immer...

Naja muss man wohl PC Techniker sein um das zu verstehen.... 

Logisch wärs gewesen wenn Links mit dem Inhalt *piep*chan verboten gewesen wären aber die hier? o.o


----------



## Huntermoon (18. November 2010)

Naja, ich denke mal das das Verboten in diesem Fall nicht im sinne von "Wollen wir nicht, Böse, Böse" sondern "können wir nicht" gemeint ist, weil es sich bei dem von dir angegeben Pfad nich um n Bild sondern ne internettseite handelt...
P.s.: Ich weis nich waste hast, ich bin sofort auf die Bilddatei davon gekommen :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. November 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Und wieso ist das verboten? Irgendwie erschließt sich mir darin keinen Sinn, ist nur ein Bild nicht mehr nicht weniger.
> 
> Habe einiges zu Dynamsichen Links zusammengegoogelt und mir erschließt sich wirklich kein Verständnis für das Verbot... Vorallem weils nur ein Bild ist. Übrigens findet sich kein anderer einbettbarer Pfad, jedenfalls funktioniert rechtsklick --> grafik anzeigen immer...
> 
> ...



Nur weil du es nicht verstehst, heisst das nicht, dass es keinen Sinn macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe es noch nie getestet, aber lustig wäre es schon.


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Und wieso ist das verboten? Irgendwie erschließt sich mir darin keinen Sinn, ist nur ein Bild nicht mehr nicht weniger.
> 
> Habe einiges zu Dynamsichen Links zusammengegoogelt und mir erschließt sich wirklich kein Verständnis für das Verbot... Vorallem weils nur ein Bild ist. Übrigens findet sich kein anderer einbettbarer Pfad, jedenfalls funktioniert rechtsklick --> grafik anzeigen immer...
> 
> ...



Es hat immer einen Sinn - auch wenn er sich dir nicht erschließt. Bitte erst fragen, dann meckern. 
Hinter dieser speziell gesperrten Form von dynamischen Bildern kann man auch andere Sachen verstecken, die nicht nur Bilder sind (Tracking, Hijacking etc.). Darum sind dynamische Links in Bildertags verboten. Wenn dir das nicht passt, ist es natürlich deine Sache unbedarft dich durchs Netz zu klicken - wir schütze die User aber soweit es geht auch weiterhin vor möglichen "Übergriffen".

Mein erster Gedanke war "Erst über den Accounthack meckern und beteuern man habe nichts falsch gemacht und hinterher fragen, wo denn der Spektraltiger bleibt, für den man sich eingetragen hat".


----------



## yves1993 (18. November 2010)

Mh ich neige des öfteren leider dazu xD Sorry, naja danke wieder was mehr gelernt.


----------



## yves1993 (18. November 2010)

Mh ich neige des öfteren leider dazu xD Sorry, naja danke wieder was mehr gelernt.

Muss mirs ma abgewöhnen 

Naja BTT, will nich zu viel ins OT gehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Zam das mit dem "Sinn" galt eben nur wegen dem einbetten. Weil man kann hier den Link so normal posten, von daher erschien es mir unsinnig.

Edit: Oh man was ist heute nur los, ständig Doppelposts >.<


----------



## Landerson (18. November 2010)

Als ich das erste Mal in America war habe ich das gesehen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ist ein Schnapsglass)

Musste schon herzlich lachen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Als ich das erste Mal in America war habe ich das gesehen:
> 
> (Ist ein Schnapsglass)
> Musste schon herzlich lachen


Ich würde mal sagen: Klassischer Fall von Augencrépes. Erkenne da gar nichts. :S


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen: Klassischer Fall von Augencrépes. Erkenne da gar nichts. :S


Du bist echt zu viel auf LS unterwegs...^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (19. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## frufoo (19. November 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is wohl das geilste was ich seit langem gesehen habe......


----------



## Dominau (19. November 2010)

frufoo schrieb:


> is wohl *die *geilste *die *ich seit langem gesehen habe......



 Right, sir.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. November 2010)

frufoo schrieb:


> is wohl das geilste was ich seit langem gesehen habe......



come on, come on...love me for the money! 
come on, come on...listen to the money talk!


----------



## appeal109 (19. November 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> come on, come on...love me for the money!
> come on, come on...listen to the money talk!



Jeder AC/DC-Quote macht jeden Thread besser... *g*


----------



## Irn-Bru (19. November 2010)

genau _rock'n'roll ain't noise pollution !!! 


zu dem Bild passt auch sehr gut __what do you do for money honey  (grad nochmal die OT Kurve gekriegt hrrr)_


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. November 2010)

Gerade als ich Morrowind gespielt habe, ist folgendes passiert. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich fands einfach unheimlich lustig:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Grad noch was lustiges gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. November 2010)

hm was ist denn so lustig an dem Morrowind Screenshot?


----------



## painschkes (21. November 2010)

_Er sagt : Man spricht überall über den Mord an Ralen Hlaalo und der Typ mit dem er spricht ist Ralen Hlaalo ;-)_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Er sagt : Man spricht überall über den Mord an Ralen Hlaalo und der Typ mit dem er spricht ist Ralen Hlaalo ;-)_



Nicht ganz 
Erst spricht er mit jemadem über die neuesten Gerüchte. Dieser erwähnt den Mord an Ralen Hlaalo
Aler er ihn explizit auf Ralen ansprechen möchte scheint dieser in plötzlich nicht mehr zu kennen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Er sagt : Man spricht überall über den Mord an Ralen Hlaalo und der Typ mit dem er spricht ist Ralen Hlaalo ;-)_



Nope. Ich habe nach Gerüchten gefragt worauf mir gesagt wurde, dass alle über den Mord an Ralen Hlaalo sprechen. Als ich dann fragen wollte, wer dies denn sei, meinte er nur "Wer?". DIREKT nachdem er mir gesagt hat, dass alle darüber sprechen, wie er umgebracht wurde. Fands halt einfach ziemlich lustig. Hätter ja sowas sagen können wie "Er wurde tot in seinem Haus gefunden..." oder sowas, aber direkt nachdem er ihn erwähnt hat nicht zu wissen wer er ist....irgendwie seltsam, oder?

PS: Der Kerl heißt "Shargram gro-Shagdulg", einer der leichter auszusprechenden Namen.

Edit:Verdammt, war da doch jemand schneller als ich...und einfacher erklärt wurde es auch...


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Edit: Grad noch was lustiges gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha ganz geil viagra 
erfinderisch...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. November 2010)

_Ah okay - für mich sah das so aus als wenn er so heisst - dann tut's mir Leid _


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (22. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Vorweg, habe ZAM um Erlaubnis gebeten dieses Bild posten zu dürfen, allerdings an alle die kennen von welcher Seite es stammt, bitte nicht den Namen hier erwähnen.)

Irgendwie kriegt man da Mitleid mit dem Strichmännchen


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (22. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. November 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Youtube



Hehe sehr geil, hab nen Moment gebraucht 


Batman auf dem Weg zu den Weight watchers 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (23. November 2010)

Fuuuuuu Yves, warum verlinkst du hier Vids die nicht gehen, Fuuuuuuuu.
/stupid off


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. November 2010)

yves mach das bitte nicht nochmal


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

kein Bild aber da mußte ich gut lachen: die lustigsten Ausreden bei Temposündern


----------



## yves1993 (23. November 2010)

Buahahah :> Der ist 3 mal besser als das alte "How to confuse an Idiot"


----------



## jlij (23. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (24. November 2010)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/content/images/rauschschlaefer/01.jpg


----------



## yves1993 (24. November 2010)

Geschnapsnerv schrieb:


> http://www.bildschir...chlaefer/01.jpg



Geht immernoch net.

Solche Seiten sind sowieso bescheuert die einfa jeden Mumpiz sperren wollen.
Ey sorry aber bitte mach gleich dicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ganz aktuell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:_D


----------



## Noxiel (25. November 2010)

Internet Memes sind schon was tolles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Aber das ist auch geil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2010)

Geschnapsnerv schrieb:


> http://www.bildschir...chlaefer/01.jpg



lol na ob das schmeckt xD

PS: Tor ftw!


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igoar85 (25. November 2010)

[attachment=11430:bhis-1.jpg]

Da ist wohl was schief gelaufen :

[attachment=11431:kanaken.jpg]

[attachment=11432:photo-552-3f9a0621.jpg]
[attachment=11433:wtf-fail__12_.jpg]


----------



## Dominau (25. November 2010)

Das letze bild versteh ich irgendwie nicht


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2010)

die abreiß zettel sind hinter der scheibe


----------



## Dominau (25. November 2010)

ah jetzt seh ich's auch 
danke.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> die abreiß zettel sind hinter der scheibe



Ich würd die Scheibe einschlagen, mir nen Zettel abreißen, anrufen und mich beschweren das die Scheibe kaputt ist. *fg


----------



## yves1993 (26. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pedobear fehlt


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> kein Bild aber da mußte ich gut lachen: die lustigsten Ausreden bei Temposündern



Haben die Personen das wirklich so an den Behörden weitergeleitet?? Oder ist das nur ein Scherz von einem Komiker^^


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Haben die Personen das wirklich so an den Behörden weitergeleitet?? Oder ist das nur ein Scherz von einem Komiker^^



Das war im Spiegel und in unserer Tageszeitung, hat ne Behörde in Kassel freigegeben...


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. November 2010)

http://www.giga.de/usernews/00030234-top-10-der-nervigsten-dinge-an-online-rollenspielen/page_4.html


----------



## Potpotom (26. November 2010)

Es ist zum heulen... ehrlich.


----------



## picollo0071 (26. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (28. November 2010)

Nuuuuuu, post moar Bilder^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EPIC


----------



## yves1993 (29. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mind blown.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (29. November 2010)

[attachment=11460:everything.png] lustige Firma^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. November 2010)

> hab letzte woche am mittwoch krasses erlebnis gemacht, war bei hertiauf tolette und hab schwuhles ehepar erwischt bei liebe. ich mein was gehdn bei den immer popopopopopopopo und dan krankenhaus un werazhlt ich und du und der steuermann!! so gehts nich oder? ist doch wieder die natur also dagen!! bin ganz geschokt aber okay jeder wie er will un so aber frauen beisen nich. ich mein haben die kein beet zu haus?? haben die angst vor frauen immer popopopo bringt doch nix! ales vom staht haben wolln aber keine kinder so bringts nix right ich zahl steuern wie sau und da immer popopopopopo den ganzen tag und dann der steuermann!! so bricht alles zusamm! gib ja auch keine schwuhlen affen oder kazen oder delfine ich verstehs nicht.  mir ja auch egal aber was macht denn da der steuermann da gehts wieder hoch oder? bei frauen is ja okay und sieht gut aus ABER DER STEUERMANN!!1 DER STEUERMANN!! du und ich!! wir doch alle und auch die frauen wie solln das gehn?? ist doch wie feuer und feuer nicht fürnander gemacht so gehts doch nicht mensch. ich wollt nur pisen und dann sowas ich mein wieso? WIESO?! immer popopopo ohne sinn. DAS TUT WEH UND DAN BADET DER STEUERMANN AUS!!! das muss man mal reden!!!



Ach Mist, da stand ja Bilder. Naja, gut ists trotzdem.


----------



## Falathrim (30. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ach Mist, da stand ja Bilder. Naja, gut ists trotzdem.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (30. November 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> [mcdopic]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle


----------



## ego1899 (30. November 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hä versteh ich es einfach nich oder is da irgendwie wirklich gar kein witz...?


----------



## Apuh (30. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (30. November 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> hä versteh ich es einfach nich oder is da irgendwie wirklich gar kein witz...?



Bild war eine Quote zum Post darüber.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2010)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (2. Dezember 2010)

Bitte keine geposteten Bilder quoten!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Bitte keine geposteten Bilder quoten!



^

this xD

Ich finde das gibt ne Verwarnung


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. Dezember 2010)

in soviet russia... no wait, WHAT?

um beim Thema zu bleiben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2010)

oh noez


----------



## Dominau (5. Dezember 2010)

Doppelpost!
Verbrennt ihn!


----------



## Legendary (6. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## jolk (7. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (8. Dezember 2010)

aus dem amazon shop:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004FK92HI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> aus dem amazon shop:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...duct/B004FK92HI
> 
> [T-Shirt]


Müsste da nicht in der Mitte statt ner Faust ein "FUUU-Bildchen" sein?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (10. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (13. Dezember 2010)

Seite 2 ?! unmöglich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Dezember 2010)

lol, geil. Ist das echt? Also gibts die Stelle bei TuS?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> lol, geil. Ist das echt? Also gibts die Stelle bei TuS?



Weiß nicht. Ich vermute mal, dass das Bild gezeichnet wurde, nach Vorlage von dem drunter. Aber wenn es Zufall wäre, wäre es verdammt geil.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich fände das eher unheimlich...


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2010)

Also die Szene kenn ich auf jeden Fall, die ist aus der Folge in der der Bruder von Dr. Cox stirbt und kurz vor dem Ende fragt J.D. Dr. Cox, wo er eigentlich meint, dass sie seien. Daraufhin realisiert Cox, dass er auf der Beerdigung seines Bruders ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Dezember 2010)

Ist das nicht sein bester Freund und gleichzeitig der Bruder von Jordan? Bin nicht so der Scrubs Freak aber ich glaube das war so rum.
Ich denke mal das ist gewollt, da steht einer der Autoren wohl auf Tim und Struppi


----------



## Asayur (14. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also die Szene kenn ich auf jeden Fall, die ist aus der Folge in der der Bruder von Dr. Cox stirbt und kurz vor dem Ende fragt J.D. Dr. Cox, wo er eigentlich meint, dass sie seien. Daraufhin realisiert Cox, dass er auf der Beerdigung seines Bruders ist.



Er meinte nicht bei Scrubs, sondern ob es die Szene bei Tim und Struppi so gibt ^^


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2010)

Kann auch sein, dass das Jordans Bruder ist, joa ^^ 

Edit: Aaaaahhh I see...ok


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Dezember 2010)

Ben Sullivan ist der Bruder von Danny und Jordan, sowohl Cox' bester Freund



B2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn es wirklich TuS nachempfunden wäre, würde es mich erlich gesagt nicht wundern ABER, Ich glaube die Zeichnung ist post Scrubs gezeichnet da sich der reale und gezeichnete Baum extrem ähnlich sind!
Und nen Realen Baum zu finden der genauso wie ein fiktiver ausschaut ist unwarscheinlicher als einen zu zeichnen der wie ein realer ausschaut.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Dezember 2010)

Das wollt ich eben posten >_> xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das wollt ich eben posten >_> xD



Hast du nen Account auf lachschon?


Oder bist du nur ein anonymer, avatarloser Spasut?


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hast du nen Account auf lachschon?
> 
> 
> Oder bist du nur ein anonymer, avatarloser Spasut?



Spasut scheint mir bei LS der neuste Schrei zu sein.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hast du nen Account auf lachschon?
> 
> 
> Oder bist du nur ein anonymer, avatarloser Spasut?




Chill mal. Ich hab das Bild über ein anderes Imgaeboard gesehn


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Chill mal. [...]


Das ist auf lachschon der übliche Umgangston.
Halt wie Tourette... Nur auf ner website wo so ne Art gefeiert wird :S


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Chill mal. Ich hab das Bild über ein anderes Imgaeboard gesehn



Spasut ist keine Beleidigung. Das haut man sich bei LS einfach so um die Ohren. In meinen Augen sogar eine normale Anrede, wenn man den Ton dort gewohnt ist. Die Lachschonianer haben halt ihre eigene "Sprache". Also kein Grund zur Aufregung.

Als Beispiel hier eine der Lachschon-Ketten, in der das besagte Wort vorkommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Spasut ist keine Beleidigung. Das haut man sich bei LS einfach so um die Ohren. In meinen Augen sogar eine normale Anrede, wenn man den Ton dort gewohnt ist. Die Lachschonianer haben halt ihre eigene "Sprache". Also kein Grund zur Aufregung.
> 
> Als Beispiel hier eine der Lachschon-Ketten, in der das besagte Wort vorkommt:


Das beste daran: Ich habs gemacht.   

Und einen Anonymen Spasut nennt man, wenn derjenige sich Bilder auf lachschon anguckt, ohne sie angemeldet zu haben (oder anonym Bilder hochlädt).Also nich beleidigend verstehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2010)

Man merkt, dass es von dir ist, Alko  
Verdammt unlustig


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass es von dir ist, Alko
> Verdammt unlustig


Ich hoffe du meinst das ernst.


Ist halt sehr Insidermäßig, da es wirklich so auf lachschon geschehen ist. Muss man die User dazu kennen. S:


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst das ernst.
> 
> 
> Ist halt sehr Insidermäßig, da es wirklich so auf lachschon geschehen ist. Muss man die User dazu kennen. S:



Ein bisschen viel fap, Spasut und pimmeln. Und ich bin generell nicht so der Ketten-Fan. Muss ich mal irgendwas Intelligentes drunter schreiben.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Dezember 2010)

Okay, dann nehm ich alles zurück und Danke für die "Aufklärung" ;D Im Internet gibts scho merkwürdige Völkchen ;3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (15. Dezember 2010)

Man sollte den Thread umbenennen:
"Welche aktuellen lachschonbilder bringen euch zum lachen?"

Ist ja das reinste Recyclingcenter hier.
Und da auch Lachschon ein Recyclingcenter ist...
yo daw-

You get the idea.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Ist ja das reinste Recyclingcenter hier.
> Und da auch Lachschon ein Recyclingcenter ist...




joa seh ich auch so... manches is einfach echt nich lustig, auch wenn man´s 1000x postet... (und dann noch 100x full-quotet)


----------



## Sugarwarlock (16. Dezember 2010)

Warum sind Bilder mit Skript dahinter verboten? Wer sich nicht selber Schützen kann der ist selbst schuld und buffed könnte auch nur gewisse hoster zulassen... Wer nen Windowsrechner kauft ist sowieso schonmal fail aber wenn dann auch noch ohne guten Schutz rumrennt ist doch selber schuld. Und warum darf ich die imbarste der imbarsten Seiten nicht nennen... die mit der 4 und den ersten 4 buchstaben des englischen wortes für kanal... und nichts davon posten... knowyourmeme.com... 80% des zeugs auf der seite ist auf der besagten seite entstanden... und außer /b/ ist das sogar nen relativ seriöses image board... btt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schöne Grüße an alle fuckr... Anna ist sexy, ion ist dick, fame ist weg und frischi versteckt sich unter zams bett.

warum lache ich bei dem bild: so true, so unfair und wikileaks gibts trotzdem noch.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (17. Dezember 2010)

Steht "Oshi" für Ohh shit?


----------



## Beckenblockade (17. Dezember 2010)

Ist anzunehmen - allerdings ist es üblich noch einen Strich dahinter zu setzen. (Ohshi- / Oh shi- )


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Dezember 2010)

Muss man das verstehen? oO Oder ist die Pointe einfach, dass die Frage am Ende nichts damit zu tun hat?


----------



## Silenzz (18. Dezember 2010)

Also ich fands goil


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Muss man das verstehen? oO Oder ist die Pointe einfach, dass die Frage am Ende nichts damit zu tun hat?



Genau das.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Dezember 2010)

Gerade beim Spielen von BC2 Viêtnam ist mir die Frage aufgekommen, wieso so viele Viêtnamesen Nguyen heißen. Da wollte ich es in Google nachschauen und was seh ich da bei autocomplete ? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben sich wohl einige diese Frage gestellt xD


----------



## tschilpi (18. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Genau das.


Fands beim ersten Mal auch lustig, nach gefühlten x-malen aber nicht mehr. 

Gibt viele Versionen dieses Witzes.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Dezember 2010)

Dass Bilder mit bestimmten URLs hier nix verloren haben, passiert aus dem selben Grund wie die Tatsache, dass die Sendung mit der Maus niemals erklären wird, warum Ejakulat unter der heißen Dusche gerinnt.

BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr Computer wird jetzt durchgesucht. Vielleicht sollte ich doch Geld für richtige Antiviren-Software ausgeben...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass Bilder mit bestimmten URLs hier nix verloren haben, passiert aus dem selben Grund wie die Tatsache, dass die Sendung mit der Maus niemals erklären wird, warum Ejakulat unter der heißen Dusche gerinnt.


Liegt sicher nicht am Eiweiß auch wenn der Anteil gering ist 

Aber was anderes ... Wüüürg:


> Das heißt aber nicht, dass das männliche Ejakulat für den Verzehr ungeeignet ist. Im Gegenteil: Sperma ist gesund. Vitamin C, Fruktose und Zink sind im Sperma ebenso enthalten wie verschiedene Hormone und Elektrolyte. Laut einer Studie von Gordon Gallup von der State University of New York wirkt Sperma bei Frauen sogar wie Anti-Depressiva. Allerdings basiert die Studie auf die vaginale Aufnahme des Sperma. Die orale Absorption wurde dahingehend noch nicht untersucht.



Also wisst ihr Bescheid wenn eure Frau so richtig depri ist .. "Schluck du Luder!"  Auch wenn es nicht erwiesen ist .. aber das muss die Dame eures Herzens ja net wissen


----------



## jlij (19. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (19. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (20. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. Dezember 2010)

Ein fettes

AMEN

Das Bild hat Recht.


----------



## yves1993 (21. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hust* kenn ich doch irgendwo her ;D


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (21. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Updated Version:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Dezember 2010)

Lol >_<

das arme Rentier


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MERRY X-MAS	HOHOHO


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem Kaktus is ja mal geil ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Dezember 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kaktus is ja mal geil ^^



Also manchmal frage ich mich echt... nee, ich behalte das lieber für mich, Netiquette und so...


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (22. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Bild entfernt. Ich bin zwar für Titten, aber leider sehen die Regeln das nicht vor.


----------



## Laz0rgun (22. Dezember 2010)

yves das eine würde ich lieber rausmachen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> yves das eine würde ich lieber rausmachen


Echt mal... Das Loreal müsste man unkenntlich machen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Dezember 2010)

lol das mit L'oréal war ja sogar richtig gut! ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Dezember 2010)

Müsste es Zensieren aber Null Plan wie man GIFs editiert :/

Ok dann gibts hier Regel Komformen Ersatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Dezember 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Müsste es Zensieren aber Null Plan wie man GIFs editiert :/
> 
> Ok dann gibts hier Regel Komformen Ersatz:



Check ich ned, plz erklären^^

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Dezember 2010)

er meinte das .gif, welches er darüber gepostet hatte und welches von Kitten entfernt wurde.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich meinte eig. das bild, das er in diesem Post gepostet hat^^
Aber danke dir dennoch für die Erklärung dafür 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## jlij (23. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (23. Dezember 2010)

jlij schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



What the hell?!?!
Ich kann das echt nicht entziffern..


----------



## yves1993 (23. Dezember 2010)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eig. das bild, das er in diesem Post gepostet hat^^
> Aber danke dir dennoch für die Erklärung dafür
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Kuck mal im Tooltip auf das Unterstrichene.
1- 204 Damage.

Tremor Totems werden ja oft gerne von Castern mit dem Dolch zerpiekst, da die Dinger nur 5 Life haben und ein Autohit schneller als n Cast ist.

Oh achja:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Dezember 2010)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eig. das bild, das er in diesem Post gepostet hat^^
> Aber danke dir dennoch für die Erklärung dafür
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Dann hättest du das und nicht Alles andere zitieren sollen


----------



## Error2000 (23. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (23. Dezember 2010)

Hahaha Error, das druck ich mir aus und hängs bei mir inner firma in die Technik rein xD


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Also manchmal frage ich mich echt... nee, ich behalte das lieber für mich, Netiquette und so...



ha ha das haett ich jetzt echt gern gewusst 
find den kaktus auch einsame spitze xD


----------



## yves1993 (26. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^_^
Gott ich liebe diese Comics


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich mich grad weggeschmissen hab obwohl es so daemlich is xD THX!

guck mir grad aus langeweile die alten posts an allein dafuer hat sich's schon gelohnt


----------



## Dominau (27. Dezember 2010)

@yves

woher haste die comics?


----------



## yves1993secs (27. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> @yves
> 
> woher haste die comics?



kA was jetzt wieder los ist aber ich komm netmehr in den Acc rein -.-"
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/178846-account-gehackt/

Die Comics habe ich von der WoW Hauptseite:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/media/comics


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2010)

Der is auch gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993secs (27. Dezember 2010)

Du benötigst mindestens zehn Beiträge, um Bilder im Forum posten zu dürfen. 

Blöde Regel.

http://media.riemurasia.net/albumit/mmedia/lp/8kv/hggt/3175/normal_772851245.jpg

Dann eben so -.-


----------



## weska (27. Dezember 2010)

[attachment=11541:3bshh7v8.jpg] 

[attachment=11542:1250778300700.jpg]

[attachment=11543:affenzzox.jpg]

[attachment=11544:thumbs_Motivationals 21_06.jpg]


----------



## Luminesce (27. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (28. Dezember 2010)

PEW PEW!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Dezember 2010)

@picollo0071

Das ist einfach göttlich! Bin fast vom Stuhl geflogen. Das häng ich bei uns im Rechenzentrum an die Pinnwand XD


----------



## Rayon (28. Dezember 2010)

raff ich nicht, bitte um aufklärung?


----------



## Edou (28. Dezember 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> raff ich nicht, bitte um aufklärung?


Hier stand ne Unnötige Übersetzung. :S



skyline930 schrieb:


> Habs auch nicht gerafft, und gegoogelt, und siehe da, es ist Linux-Humor
> sudo = super user do, damit kannst du "Prozesse mit den Rechten eines anderen Benutzers" starten.
> Quasi Adminrechte in Linuxform



Denke mal dass (zu finden auf der Nächsten Seite) ist wohl Richtiger. :S


----------



## qqqqq942 (29. Dezember 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leute... ihr wisst schon, dass das ein deutsches Steckersystem ist, das in vielen europäischen Ländern verwendet wird... Wikipedia hilft ;-)


Allerdings nicht in den USA(und auch nicht im Rest von Amerika).


----------



## Landerson (29. Dezember 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> Leute... ihr wisst schon, dass das ein deutsches Steckersystem ist, das in vielen europäischen Ländern verwendet wird... Wikipedia hilft ;-)
> 
> 
> Allerdings nicht in den USA(und auch nicht im Rest von Amerika).



Das Bier sieht mir auch nicht wirklich Amerikanisch aus 

Aber wenn wir schonmal dabei sind.

I give you the Bacon Gun...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fuer den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch


----------



## Goyle 2010 (29. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qqqqq942 (29. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und du weisst, dass es eine Editierfunktion gibt?...



Und weisssssssssssst du, dass es einen Duden gibt^^




Firun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PERMABANN xDD


----------



## tonygt (30. Dezember 2010)

ALs kleine Bemerkung Bilder Quoten verboten ^^.

Und die Animation Unten gehört in die Sig und net in jeden Poste


----------



## yves1993secs (30. Dezember 2010)

@qqqqq942 Avatar: Das geht noch schlimmer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will echt nicht wissen was passieren würde wenn Blizzard ein Navi programmieren müsste...


----------



## Luminesce (30. Dezember 2010)

Friedship auf bg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt mal könnt ihr hier nicht einfach MAL NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUR Bilder posten ? Ist das so schwer ? Herr Gott...


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993secs (31. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> ALs kleine Bemerkung Bilder Quoten verboten ^^.



Ausserdem habe ich jetzt auf den letzten Seiten hier aufgeräumt was Posts angeht die keine Bilder enthalten, es ist schon in Ordnung wenn man sich über ein Bild unterhält das jemand gepostet hat, aber bitte kommt nicht jedes mal von Apfel auf Zitrone.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

@ Dracun wie gerne würd ich das Pic in meine Signatur packen...  einfach nur EPIC ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2011)

WIll Ferell  

wie geil :3


----------



## TaroEld (2. Januar 2011)

yves1993secs schrieb:


> @qqqqq942 Avatar: Das geht noch schlimmer:
> Ich will echt nicht wissen was passieren würde wenn Blizzard ein Navi programmieren müsste...


Ech hu scho geduecht ech gesin net richteg an do steet letzebuergesch...

Topic:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem "Aussperen" ist ja mal geil.

Und hier noch ein Bild zum Post ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Januar 2011)

Kam das hier schonmal? Bei 104 Seiten ist es schwer den Überblick zu behalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2011)

Das ist auch bei uns auf dem Schul-PC's drauf


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Das ist auch bei uns auf dem Schul-PC's drauf


Echt? Muss ich mal gucken.


----------



## yves1993secs (2. Januar 2011)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Ech hu scho geduecht ech gesin net richteg an do steet letzebuergesch...
> 
> Topic:
> 
> ...



Krass wat haat ech lo en Hänger O.o Hun fiteicht di ganzen Zeit am Quotepost gesicht su à la "Hä ass main daitsch rem su schlecht dass een mierkt dass ech letzebeuer sin mmh no 3 mol duerchliesen nee neicht wat drun erenneren keint...an dann AAHJAAA OOPS DEN SCREENSHOT XD
Tjo mir sin net alleng  Och wann een sech heinsto su fillt xD



Noxiel schrieb:


> Kam das hier schonmal? Bei 104 Seiten ist es schwer den Überblick zu behalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap kam schonmal. Ist glaube ich sogar netmal sooo lange her aber egal xD

Oh und @ Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. Januar 2011)

Hier noch 1 Bild das ich beim zocken gemacht habe ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein paar image-makros von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Thats all Folks.


----------



## jolk (3. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Januar 2011)

@ letztes Bild: Haben diese Bilder ne besondere Bezeichnung, unter der man die suchen könnte? Ich liebe diese Bilder^^


----------



## NexxLoL (3. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich liebe einfach Motivational Posters. Habe vor eine Collage zu erstellen, und eine komplette Wand in meinem Zimmer damit zu verschönern


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> @ letztes Bild: Haben diese Bilder ne besondere Bezeichnung, unter der man die suchen könnte? Ich liebe diese Bilder^^



Versuchs mal mit Bilderserie bei Google oder geh einfach auf den Link im Bild, meist sind diese Seiten voll von solchen Bildern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wers nicht versteht: Coincidence heisst Zufall, SFK = Shadow Fang Keep 
Relativ schwarzer Humor aber naja... wenns nicht angebracht ist kann ein Mod es ja entfernen ;3


----------



## TheGui (3. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Bilderserie bei Google oder geh einfach auf den Link im Bild, meist sind diese Seiten voll von solchen Bildern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man muss auch wissen das dem klische nach Afrikanisch stämmige Menschen auf Wassermelone und gegrilltes Hänchen stehen. was das ganze noch derber macht xD

aber was Snapvine is hab ich KP


----------



## The Paladin (3. Januar 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> man muss auch wissen das dem klische nach Afrikanisch stämmige Menschen auf Wassermelone und gegrilltes Hänchen stehen. was das ganze noch derber macht xD
> 
> aber was Snapvine is hab ich KP



Die Wassermelone heißt "Schnappwassermelone" Also ist Snapvine Englisch für Schnappwasser oder so ^^

Hier noch Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe die Bilder sind nicht zu abstoßend für euch ^^


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe User bleibt mit euren Bildern bitte im Rahmen der Nettiquette, danke


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Bild



Haha ders echt geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramak (5. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (5. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> @ letztes Bild: Haben diese Bilder ne besondere Bezeichnung, unter der man die suchen könnte? Ich liebe diese Bilder^^



Versuchs bei Icanhascheezburger unter dem Reiter am Boden unter Comixed.
http://comixed.memebase.com/

BtT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2011)

Sry- ich weis kein Gelabber ohne ein Bild zu posten - Asche auf mein Haupt...Aber was ist an dem Bild von Soramak lustig?! Da haben sich zwei Amis ein Schild fürs nächste Rammstein Konzert gebastelt-aber lustig? Versteh ich nicht


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2011)

_Ich geh mal davon aus das es Freunde von ihm sind und er warscheinlich daran mitgewirkt hat - deshalb ist es für IHN lustig - worum es hier ja auch geht - "welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen"._


----------



## Uachu (5. Januar 2011)

Zwar sehr schwarzer Humor aber ich liebe es



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dinkelberg


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2011)

Das ist glaub ich dass erste lustige Bild seit einigen Seiten


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

welches ?

Dinkelberg ?


----------



## yves1993 (5. Januar 2011)

Hier kommt ne fette Bombe, totally worth it. Bitte unterlasst das Quoten dieses Bildes, ist nichtmal gut als Spoiler 
Quotet wenn dann diesen Text :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (5. Januar 2011)

*sarkastisch klatsch*
.
.
.
Nein ernsthaft, geiler Strip


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2011)

Forever alones sind einfach nicht lustig -.-

Spider-Cat hingegen...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Januar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Forever alones sind einfach nicht lustig -.-



Den Unterschied von Objektivität und Subjektivität kennst du aber schon? Mal abgesehen von der Realtivität...


@Topic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (5. Januar 2011)

Spider Cat is geil ^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2011)

Ich frag mich auch wo bei den ganzen Kagg FU und Alone Bilder der Witz sein soll

Aber egal, es heißt was findet IHR lustig und net was findet die Allgemeinheit lustig 

BtT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2011)

Gut das der Thread nicht heisst "Welche bringen euch zum lachen" sondern "welche bilder bringen 51% der mitlesen zum lachen und sind deshalb lustig"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SOOOOO BÖSE xD


----------



## yves1993 (5. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Argh genau das! Haaargenau dass!!!!! Wie oft mir das schon passiert ist


----------



## Deanne (6. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lustige Idee. Ich musste schmunzeln. Und es passt zu den meisten geposteten Bildern hier.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja, das Internet.


----------



## Golfyarmani (6. Januar 2011)

Welcher Rofl hat eigentlich diese schrecklichen Bilder bloß erfunden.


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2011)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> Welcher Rofl hat eigentlich diese schrecklichen Bilder bloß erfunden.



Ein Genie...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Januar 2011)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> Welcher Rofl hat eigentlich diese schrecklichen Bilder bloß erfunden.



das frag ich mich auch, aber hier scheints zu gefallen--




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (6. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
immer wieder ein Highlight für mich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Januar 2011)

wer soll das sein?


----------



## Kuya (6. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> wer soll das sein?



...na wer könnte das Wohl sein... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiderman möchte seine Ex-Frau Ermorden. S:


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Sry- ich weis kein Gelabber ohne ein Bild zu posten - Asche auf mein Haupt...Aber was ist an dem Bild von Soramak lustig?! Da haben sich zwei Amis ein Schild fürs nächste Rammstein Konzert gebastelt-aber lustig? Versteh ich nicht






painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich geh mal davon aus das es Freunde von ihm sind und er warscheinlich daran mitgewirkt hat - deshalb ist es für IHN lustig - worum es hier ja auch geht - "welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen"._


findet noch jemand außer mir das bild und die kommentare so gut? :-D


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Dinkelberg



Wo gibts noch mehr von den Bildern? :O


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wo gibts noch mehr von den Bildern? :O



Einfach mal Timmy Turner Dinkelberg eingeben und bisschen auf den Seiten wühlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Januar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Einfach mal Timmy Turner Dinkelberg eingeben und bisschen auf den Seiten wühlen.



Besser: Nach den Memes selbst suchen.

http://knowyourmeme.com/

|
v

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/dinkleberg


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Januar 2011)

Ah ok danke!

Btw: WTF


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (6. Januar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> *Bild von MasterXoX*



hier noch mehr dazu^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




süßer Hund :>


----------



## Makalvian (7. Januar 2011)

der ist auch schön 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (7. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr dürft das eigentlich nicht wissen aber...dies ist die Lösung aller Energieprobleme!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Mal ein paar Bilderchen meinerseits und kein Rumgetrolle wie im März / April lol^^


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

weiß ma wieder gar nich über welches ich am meißten lachen muss... echt meine absoluten lieblingsbilder...

thx sean! 

so viel lach ich sonst nur beim zahnarzt ^^


----------



## jlij (9. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goyle 2010 (9. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich dass mehr Leute LW Simulator kaufen als beispielsweise Starcraft 2?



Natürlich. Landwirtschaftssimulator hat ne riesen Community.

Weiß zwar keine genauen Zahlen, aber das passt.


----------



## Bo0wW (9. Januar 2011)

http://img263.imageshack.us/i/mustardowned.jpg/

http://img703.imageshack.us/i/44255119.jpg/

xDDDD


----------



## yves1993 (9. Januar 2011)

>>http://img703.imageshack.us/i/44255119.jpg/

--> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @ Zombies: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NEED <3


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





--> Erinnert mich an das hier: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7B2LPxggvqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Januar 2011)

Egal wieder BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nächste ist so wirklich...WTF MAN?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... xD


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

oh man gerade wikipedia unsicher gemacht und durch rumgeklicke irgendwann auf "netzjargon" gekommen...

dort sieht msn dieses bild und darunter steht: 
"Der Netzjargon ist nicht nur auf den virtuellen Raum beschränkt."

xD LoL r0flmao!!! ^^11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sowas bei wp...


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. Januar 2011)

Ich bin zwar auch eher der metal hörer aber will denoch zeigen wie wenig Aussagekrafft solche Bildchen haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qqqqq942 (10. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist ja genau wie beim Lexmark Hilfecenter: "Bitte öffnen Sie das Lexmark Hilfecenter, um eine Testseite auszudrucken. Wie Sie das Lexmark Hilfecenter öffnen steht im Lexmark Hilfecenter" - das war gut - leider(zum Glück) hab ich keinen Lexmark Drucker, weshalb ich keinen screen machen konnte :-(


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

hehe das is wie:

"Die Internetverbindung konnte nicht hergestellt worden. Möchten sie online nach einer Lösung suchen?"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denkt mal drüber nach ... ^.^


----------



## Dracun (10. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Süß


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

Das Geil-O-Meter bewertet deinen Post mit: 2/10

Herzlichen Glückwunsch: Dracun






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das heißt bestimmt wirklich so der hat sich extra so hingestellt weil ihm das peinlich war


----------



## NexxLoL (11. Januar 2011)

Naja, lustig finde ich das nicht wirklich....aber wenn wir schon einmal bei Familienfotos sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

ach lol hab voll rumgesucht hab das absolut nich gepeilt 
voll auf die details geachtet erst nice 1


----------



## Dracun (11. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

& 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür hätte ich echt schon fast wem den Kopf abgerissen


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

ist zwar gewissermaßen ein "Insider", aber trotzdem Genial! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luminesce (13. Januar 2011)

Anti Duckface




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Januar 2011)

Dieser Gesichtszug sieht so scheiße aus^^


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

stimmt schon das regt mich schon so lange auf kannte den begriff dafür nich...

da gibts voll viel aber erstma muss ich einkaufen gehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mediamarkt eröffnung 0:00 Uhr in Berlin. (...aha, und ich dachte schon da gehts zur LoveParade).


----------



## Thoor (13. Januar 2011)

Dachte da wird das neue WoW-Addon verkauft o.O


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> stimmt schon das regt mich schon so lange auf kannte den begriff dafür nich...
> 
> da gibts voll viel aber erstma muss ich einkaufen gehen ^^
> 
> [hässliches bild]




Und dann sind die meisten auch noch so hässlich geschminkt. Ne danke


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der studiert?

Er kauft eine PS3 bei einem ebay Verkäufer mit wenigen Bewertungen für 205 Euro mehr, wie sie auf dem Markt brandneu kostet.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> [...]
> Der studiert?
> 
> Er kauft eine PS3 bei einem ebay Verkäufer mit wenigen Bewertungen für 205 Euro mehr, wie sie auf dem Markt brandneu kostet.


Einfach nur lol


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2011)

_Sofern es eine alte 60GB-Variante war ist der Preis ganz in Ordnung - also nicht ganz so blöd._


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sofern es eine alte 60GB-Variante war ist der Preis ganz in Ordnung - also nicht ganz so blöd._



Ganz in Ordnung? Würde ich mal nicht sagen, vor allem für nen Student.


Die alte 60GB ist für mich in allen Betrachtungsweisen nichtmal annähernd soviel wert.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sofern es eine alte 60GB-Variante war ist der Preis ganz in Ordnung - also nicht ganz so blöd._


13.01.2011
Öhm nein?^^ 
Die alte 60 GB Variante kann zwar PS2 Spiele wiedergeben, dafür hat sie aber afaik öfter ylod. 
Also bei den aktuellen ps3 Angeboten sicher nicht in Ordnung.
Zudem es mich auch wundert, dass ein Student 500 Euro locker hat und die dann auf ebay verprasst, ohne sich richtig zu informieren.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (13. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nachdem "Bild"



Ich denke sogar fast das Bild da verarscht wurde 
Irgend jemand erzählt was Bild oder nen Privat Sender rennt hin berichtet darüber und prüft wahrscheinlich net mal die quellen bzw obs war ist.
Errinert mich an die Nachrichten bei der SChweinegrippe


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

jetzt habt ihr mich heut mittag auf was gebracht bitte mehr!  los kuuuyaaaaa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: der is auch gut xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luminesce (14. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LOL
mein neuer Handyhintergrund *g*


Duckface:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Duckface:


Und jetzt darf jeder mal raten, was ich hier zuerst gelesen habe.


----------



## Dracun (14. Januar 2011)

Aber net bei der hässlichen Visage ...die is ja ekelig


----------



## yves1993 (14. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sofern es eine alte 60GB-Variante war ist der Preis ganz in Ordnung - also nicht ganz so blöd._



http://www.amazon.de/PlayStation-3-Konsole-60-GB/dp/B0009PRCNO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295013658&sr=8-1
*hust*

BTT: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja _*BITTE UNTERLASST*_ Diskussionen über Religionen etc. Das Bild ist nur zum Lachen da.
Ansonsten entfernt ein Mod es bzw die Diskussion.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> [...]
> Achja _*BITTE UNTERLASST*_ Diskussionen über Religionen etc. Das Bild ist nur zum Lachen da.
> Ansonsten entfernt ein Mod es bzw die Diskussion.


Ms paint rage thread! ist herrlich :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

oh man ich find katzen so dämlich xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (14. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ms paint rage thread! ist herrlich :>



Verfolge den Thread seit seite 1.
Und ähm ich würde das Bild lieber rausnhemen da duweisstschonwelcheschan hier nirgends geposted werden darf...


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Verfolge den Thread seit seite 1.
> Und ähm ich würde das Bild lieber rausnhemen da duweisstschonwelcheschan hier nirgends geposted werden darf...


Bin erst seit Seite 50 oder so dabei^^
Hab überlegt, ob ichs reinmach oder nicht, aber man sieht nie die vollständige Adresse und auch im Bilderlink sieht mans nicht. 
Naja, ich frag lieber mal nen Mod^^


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

das kannste dir glaub ich sparen


----------



## Taroliln (14. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bin erst seit Seite 50 oder so dabei^^
> Hab überlegt, ob ichs reinmach oder nicht, aber man sieht nie die vollständige Adresse und auch im Bilderlink sieht mans nicht.
> Naja, ich frag lieber mal nen Mod^^



Man sieht doch nirgendwo welche seite das wirklcih ist, man sieht nur ein Teil vom Layout.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2011)

Solange sich keiner drüber pikiert darfs drinbleiben^^
Aber Hand aufs Herz: Es wird nur erkennen, wers schon kennt.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (14. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bin erst seit Seite 50 oder so dabei^^
> Hab überlegt, ob ichs reinmach oder nicht, aber man sieht nie die vollständige Adresse und auch im Bilderlink sieht mans nicht.
> Naja, ich frag lieber mal nen Mod^^



Ähm man sieht es deutlich im letzten Bildabschnitt des Comic Strips unten rechts.

Und die Mods haben mir schon Bilder gelöscht die EINGEBETTET waren und ein IMAGESHACK Link wo irgendwo der Name drin stand. Teilweise nehmen sie schon die abkürzung fürs Board selbst sofort raus.

Finds selber extremst übertrieben aber hier sind auch "Minderjährige" unterwegs für die diese Inhalte naja.... nicht gerade geeignet sind. --> So zumindest das Argument der Mods... finde das liegt bei den Eltern der Kinder solche Seiten zu sperren. (Was sowieso nicht viel bringt, ein User der etwas will kriegt es auch, das Internet halt.)

Naja wie dem auch sei, ich hätte hier schon ca 50 extrem geile und unperverse Bilder posten können aber seis drum so sind leider die Regeln.

Oh und ich will ja nicht den Thread wieder auf eine Diskussion hin befördern...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ich jedesmal ausrasten. Ist nicht deren Entscheidung. Sowieso wie wärs mal mit wayne Land? Öffentliches Medium undso. Aber egal andere Geschichte


----------



## boonfish (15. Januar 2011)

offtopic:



yves1993 schrieb:


> Könnt ich jedesmal ausrasten. Ist nicht deren Entscheidung. Sowieso wie wärs mal mit wayne Land? Öffentliches Medium undso. Aber egal andere Geschichte



http://www.hidemyass.com/


----------



## yves1993 (15. Januar 2011)

boonfish schrieb:


> offtopic:



Proxys ftw, aber darum geht es eigentlich nicht.
Ausserdem mögen die Mods solche Links überhaupt net...

BTT;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Januar 2011)

yves1993:

Ürgs ... mich hats geschüttelt.


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2011)

Das is gruselig O_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (15. Januar 2011)

BTW ist HMA Bullshit...gaukelt einem nur vor es sei ein anon Proxy.

Aber wie gesagt "Andere Geschichte" Gibt bessere Wege...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Getestet mit nem Random Myvideo Musikvideo, alle gehen bei mir nicht, auch nicht mit HMA 

Mal davon abgesehen dass Myvid nur Kommerzsch*** und extremst beschränkt ist als würde ich da mukke kucken.... aber naja.

Lieber wieder BTT (Oder wenigstens immer beim Thema bleiben auch wenn mal ne Randdiskussion ensteht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fies


----------



## Edou (15. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Über mir: Dass ist nicht Fies, ich würds mit Humor nehmen, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Luminesce (15. Januar 2011)

MACH DR GEILI BLICK ALTE, auf deutsch mach den geilen blick altaaa!
die schweizer jugend auf dem tiefstniveau aka "Jung, wild und sexy"...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. Januar 2011)

Naja die Leute die dort mitmachen gehören nach Sibirien geschickt um Steine zu klopfen... Assipack -_-


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Naja die Leute die dort mitmachen gehören nach Sibirien geschickt um Steine zu klopfen... Assipack -_-



Weil sie das machen, was ihnen gesagt wurde?

Das ist genau wie bei Frauentausch usw. Das ist eigentlich nicht wirklich so. 

Aber die Sendung ist wirklich peinlich.


----------



## Thoor (15. Januar 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil sie das machen, was ihnen gesagt wurde?
> 
> Das ist genau wie bei Frauentausch usw. Das ist eigentlich nicht wirklich so.
> 
> Aber die Sendung ist wirklich peinlich.



Sorry für ot aber laut den neusten "Untersuchungen" ist es vermutlich echt, und ist eigentlich ganz egal, wer sich für sowas hergiebt naja... wie stefan raab mal zu sagen pflegte "Das lustige bzw. traurige daran ist nicht die sendung selbst sondern das es leute gibt die für geld so etwas tun"


----------



## yves1993 (15. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich finde das witzig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (16. Januar 2011)

<3 diese Katzen bilder
muss mir mal wieder lolcats anschauen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2011)

epic need




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Januar 2011)

Bei dem Bild mit der Katze(Anus und Zungenkuss ) muss ich immer an die Leute denken die ihre Katzen/Hunde zurück knutschen. *würg*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Januar 2011)

Der dezente Pedobear ist ein nettes Extra.


----------



## yves1993 (16. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste man am Besten mit nem wasserfesten Edding machen. :>


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (16. Januar 2011)

@ Olliruh versteh ich nicht


----------



## ego1899 (17. Januar 2011)

kleines dickes kind in uniform, mit ner flöte oder sowas. vermutlich isser auf ner militärschule.

bild sieht voll melodramatisch aus. dazu der text, als ob er kriegsveteran wär oder so.

so hab ich's zumindestens verstanden und das war es wohl auch schon...

kein brüller aber ich fand's eigentlich ganz lustig...

ma abgesehen davon das man darüber nich lacht. aus  respekt im hinblick auf seine gefallenen kameraden


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ma abgesehen davon das man darüber nich lacht. aus respekt im hinblick auf seine gefallenen kameraden



Geht das wieder los? -_-

Soldaten melden sich doch an um ne Kugel in den Kopf zu kriegen.
(Klingt hart ist aber so)

Schwarzer Humor ist toll. :3

Ich fand das Bild lustig.


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2011)

_Das hier werden nur sehr sehr sehr wenige verstehen.....

Ach ja BadDragon <3
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (17. Januar 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://shooter-szene.4players.de/modules/PNphpBB2/files/lol_204.jpg&imgrefurl=http://shooter-szene.4players.de/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-16167.phtml&usg=__T4iye88zyr6xe9G0hmW-Rctfbpg=&h=350&w=464&sz=54&hl=de&start=0&sig2=rXWhHdKNWXzT1RtMCI_ehg&zoom=1&tbnid=BJAJQHBfmC_koM:&tbnh=138&tbnw=169&ei=2IEzTYqdDM6EswbMiqGACg&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlol%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dsafari%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Den%26biw%3D1604%26bih%3D893%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=125&vpy=115&dur=826&hovh=195&hovw=259&tx=152&ty=80&oei=2IEzTYqdDM6EswbMiqGACg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=43&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


Das ist so geil


----------



## Alion (17. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ooooh sooo geil xD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Januar 2011)

Ich check diese Comics mit den Männchen, welche Länder anscheinend darstellen, nicht.
Kann mir jemand den Sinn dahinter erklären`?


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich check diese Comics mit den Männchen, welche Länder anscheinend darstellen, nicht.
> Kann mir jemand den Sinn dahinter erklären`?


Beim ersten gehts darum, dass es in Amerika keinen juckt, wenn Leichenteile rumfliegen, Köpfe abgerissen werden etc. aber Oh weh wenn ein Penis gezeigt wird.
Der zweite erklärt sich irgendwie von selbst oder?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Januar 2011)

Da stellt sich mir die Frage:
Kommen in Amnesia: The Dark Descent wirklich Penise vor oder wurd das da so reingeschrieben damit der Witz funktioniert? :O


----------



## Davatar (17. Januar 2011)

Kurz: Gemäss den Comics sind Amis dumme Proleten, währenddem alle anderen aufgeführten Staatsbürger das wohl nicht sind.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (17. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Januar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kurz: Gemäss den Comics sind Amis dumme Proleten, währenddem alle anderen aufgeführten Staatsbürger das wohl nicht sind.



Du schreibst das so, als würdest du nicht dran glauben.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du schreibst das so, als würdest du nicht dran glauben.



made my evening^^


----------



## skyline930 (17. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du schreibst das so, als würdest du nicht dran glauben.



Omg, um das zu kommentieren ist mir ne Verwarnung wert:
Noxiel YOU MADE MY DAY!


----------



## Potpotom (17. Januar 2011)

omg...


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage:
> Kommen in Amnesia: The Dark Descent wirklich Penise vor oder wurd das da so reingeschrieben damit der Witz funktioniert? :O



Wurde reingeschrieben. 

Also ich habe bis jetzt keine gesehen.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Januar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Geht das wieder los?



hast du die ironie meines posts wirklich nich verstanden oder hast du noch ne schippe draufgelegt?
xD


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du schreibst das so, als würdest du nicht dran glauben.



Die Aussage find ich etwas daneben.


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Die Aussage find ich etwas daneben.



Ich werde dran denken, wirklich bei jeder Aussage einen Ironie-Tag zu setzen, damit es auch der Letzte nicht missverstehen kann.


----------



## Apuh (18. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (18. Januar 2011)

Der wäscht sein Auto nicht, der beseitigt Spuren mit Desinfektionsmittel vom Mehrfachmord einige Minuten zuvor.

*bleibt das Lachen im Hals stecken*


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich werde dran denken, wirklich bei jeder Aussage einen Ironie-Tag zu setzen, damit es auch der Letzte nicht missverstehen kann.



Stell dir vor bestimmte User hier verwenden auch Ironie. Deswegen musst du dann nicht gleich die Keule schwingen.


----------



## Desdinova (18. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Stell dir vor bestimmte User hier verwenden auch Ironie. Deswegen musst du dann nicht gleich die Keule schwingen.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Allerdings könnte Noxiel's Post ja auch wieder ironischer Natur gewesen sein, was die ganze Geschichte wochenlang ausufern lässt ...


----------



## yves1993 (18. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja...obs zum lachen oder doch zum weinen ist... meh schwierig... :x


----------



## Potpotom (18. Januar 2011)

Ist immer einfach, irgendwelche Aussagen hinter dem Deckmantel der Ironie zu verstecken - klappt so fehlplatziert offensichtlich nicht immer. ^^


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2011)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Allerdings könnte Noxiel's Post ja auch wieder ironischer Natur gewesen sein, was die ganze Geschichte wochenlang ausufern lässt ...



Eben. Und um genau das zu vermeiden habe ich nochmal angemerkt, dass meine Aussage humoristischer Natur war, ebenso wie der Comicstrip. Satire lebt von Überspitzung.






Potpotom schrieb:


> Ist immer einfach, irgendwelche Aussagen hinter dem Deckmantel der Ironie zu verstecken - klappt so fehlplatziert offensichtlich nicht immer. ^^




Klar, weil ich in der Vergangenheit ja auch immer durch meine undifferenzierte Sichtweise aufgefallen bin, gerade im Bezug auf Politik und Nationalität.


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Klar, weil ich in der Vergangenheit ja auch immer durch meine undifferenzierte Sichtweise aufgefallen bin, gerade im Bezug auf Politik und Nationalität.



Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung.


[ ] Du hast den Beitrag verstanden.


----------



## Sethia (18. Januar 2011)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören OT zu schreiben oder soll ich eure Beiträge melden? Man man man. ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (18. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> [X] Du hast den Beitrag verstanden.



Fix'd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich werde dran denken, wirklich bei jeder Aussage einen Ironie-Tag zu setzen, damit es auch der Letzte nicht missverstehen kann.



Sorry!
Eine andere Idee wäre solche Kommentare gar nicht zu schreiben. Ironie lässt sich in schriftlicher Form nur schwer erkennen, besonders dann, wenn man deine Gewohnheiten nicht kennt.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> [ ] Du hast den Beitrag verstanden.



[ ] du hälst dich an die Threadregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem? :X


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2011)

OMG its Pedobear :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Januar 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Sorry!
> Eine andere Idee wäre solche Kommentare gar nicht zu schreiben. Ironie lässt sich in schriftlicher Form nur schwer erkennen, besonders dann, wenn man deine Gewohnheiten nicht kennt.



Man kann auch überreagieren und sich wie die Nonnen ausem Kloster nebenan benehmen 
Alleine seine Formulierung ließ schon ziemlich sicher darauf schließen das es nicht ernst gemeint war

Um was zum Thema beizutragen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich musste bei einigen echt laut lachen


----------



## Keelin20 (20. Januar 2011)

Ich finde diese Grandios 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (20. Januar 2011)

Muaahahaha Keelin woher hast du diese Bilder, die sind Göttlich


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Januar 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Muaahahaha Keelin woher hast du diese Bilder, die sind Göttlich


nichtlustig.de

Sollte man eig kennen :>


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über LS kann man denken, was man will, aber das trifft den Nagel so ziemlich auf den Kopf.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Über LS kann man denken, was man will, aber das trifft den Nagel so ziemlich auf den Kopf.



Haha! Genial!


----------



## Landerson (20. Januar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> [ ] du hälst dich an die Threadregeln.
> 
> 
> Problem? :X



Wo gibts denn diese "science" Bilder?


----------



## Falathrim (20. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Über LS kann man denken, was man will, aber das trifft den Nagel so ziemlich auf den Kopf.



Also ich musste darüber lachen. Allerdings weil sie die 3 inkompetentesten Figuren auf der nationalen Politik-Bühne rausgepickt haben D:


----------



## Legendary (20. Januar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Also ich musste darüber lachen. Allerdings weil sie die 3 inkompetentesten Figuren auf der nationalen Politik-Bühne rausgepickt haben D:



Trotzdem liebe ich es wenn die USA an jedem Eck und Ende richtig schön herabgesetzt werden! Denn wir sind immer noch besser als dieses unglaublich naive Land, egal ob wir als Volk oder unsere Politiker.






:>


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Januar 2011)

Ravenation, bei deinem Bild kann man sich nur WTF?! denken ;D


----------



## Legendary (20. Januar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ravenation, bei deinem Bild kann man sich nur WTF?! denken ;D



Ganz ehrlich? Das erste Mal als ich das Bild sah hab ich mich weggeschmissen und mir gedacht: "Das könnte ich sein!"


----------



## Firun (20. Januar 2011)

Moderation: @AÖ-Ravenation   Bitte unterlasse es solche Bilder zu Posten danke.


----------



## yves1993 (20. Januar 2011)

Über LS kann man denken, was man will, aber das trifft den Nagel so ziemlich auf den Kopf.

LS soll was sein??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. Januar 2011)

Lachschon.de


----------



## Gazeran (20. Januar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Na und? Typisch amerikanisch...man sieht abgeschlagene Köpfe, Verstümmelungen und 3-jährige die mit einer Uzi rumballern aber sobald man einen P e n i s oder B u s e n sieht flippen die Leute vollkommen aus. Ist ja auch SO unnatürlich! :>


Hihihi er hat P e n i s gesagt xD
Sry das konnt ich mir nich verkneifen

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EPISCH xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Januar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Na und? Typisch amerikanisch...man sieht abgeschlagene Köpfe, Verstümmelungen und 3-jährige die mit einer Uzi rumballern aber sobald man einen P e n i s oder B u s e n sieht flippen die Leute vollkommen aus. Ist ja auch SO unnatürlich! :>



Wo? Abgeschlagene Köpfe und Kinder mit Uzis? Hier im Forum? WO??
Und ich find' Titten uneingeschränkt toll, aber muss ich jetzt ernsthaft erklären, warum die Admins sowas hier net wollen?


----------



## Gazeran (20. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und ich find' Titten uneingeschränkt toll.


Made my new sig xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 double rainbow in hagen *g*


----------



## Desdinova (20. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> double rainbow in hagen *g*



WOOOOOOOOOOOH! Oh my god! Oh my god!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (20. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und ich find' Titten uneingeschränkt toll, aber muss ich jetzt ernsthaft erklären, warum die Admins sowas hier net wollen?


Ja bitte xD


----------



## yves1993 (20. Januar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ja bitte xD



"Jugendschutz" unso.... die " weils vorallem bei dem Beispiel unpassend ist es damit zu definieren.
OH MEIN GOTT DAS BABY HAT SCHO TITTEN GESEHEN ZENSUR ZENSUR...

Naja auch wenns vielleicht lächerlich klingt, so sind die Regeln... <.<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Januar 2011)

Meine Fresse, das hier ist ein Spieleforum, das zu einem Magazin ohne Altersbeschränkung gehört. Und jeder mit 3,5 Gehirnzellen kann sich ausrechnen, dass Bilder von nackten Pärchen, die es miteinander treiben, in diesem Forum nichts verloren haben, auch wenn der Typ ein verdammtes Gamepad in der Hand hat! Und wenn das einige so furchtbar lächerlich finden, gibt's genug andere Foren, in denen solche Bilder gern gesehen sind.   
Und jetzt BTT, sonst gibt's Haue!


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2011)

Makaber, makaber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. Januar 2011)

Mensch irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das der ironische Unterton überlesen wurde


----------



## Keelin20 (21. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Makaber, makaber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann den Kerl nich leiden : /




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurator (21. Januar 2011)

So ganz am Rande. Wäre der Busen einer Frau zu sehen, so würde hier garantiert keiner meckern. Der Busen ist der episternale Bereich der Frau, welcher zwischen den Brüsten liegt. Daher kommt auch der Namen Busentuch, welches dazu diente genau diesen Bereich zu verdecken. Daher sind Brüste und der Busen nicht das Gleiche.

mfg Kurator


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2011)

Kurator schrieb:


> So ganz am Rande. Wäre der Busen einer Frau zu sehen, so würde hier garantiert keiner meckern.



Gerücht.


----------



## Kurator (21. Januar 2011)

Dann unterstell ich dir jetzt ganz einfach, dass dein Avatar ein Gerücht ist, schliesslich ist da ja der Busen einer Frau zu sehen


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2011)

Kurator schrieb:


> Dann unterstell ich dir jetzt ganz einfach, dass dein Avatar ein Gerücht ist, schliesslich ist da ja der Busen einer Frau zu sehen



Nope, da ist meiner zu sehen.


----------



## Tilbie (21. Januar 2011)

Kurator schrieb:


> Dann unterstell ich dir jetzt ganz einfach, dass dein Avatar ein Gerücht ist, schliesslich ist da ja der Busen einer Frau zu sehen



Ich glaub der Nippel macht den unterschied


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Januar 2011)

Bilder von Zams Busen sind gestattet und sogar erwünscht, nachzulesen in unseren Forenregeln.

Das ist gelogen, aber die Idee find' ich lustig.


----------



## Gazeran (21. Januar 2011)

w00t!?
Mein Beitrag wurde gelöscht?


----------



## Edou (21. Januar 2011)

Mal so nebenbei...dat is der "Welche Bilder bringen euch zum Lachen Thread" nicht der "Sind Zams Titten Symmetrisch Thread" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurator (22. Januar 2011)

Wir habe nicht über titten gesprochen sondern über Busen.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Deanne (22. Januar 2011)

Kurator schrieb:


> So ganz am Rande. Wäre der Busen einer Frau zu sehen, so würde hier garantiert keiner meckern.



Sowohl Busen, als auch Brüste sehe ich täglich und möchte ich nicht auch noch in diesem Forum präsentiert bekommen!!!!


----------



## Thoor (22. Januar 2011)

Kurator schrieb:


> Wir habe nicht über titten gesprochen sondern über Busen.
> 
> mfg Kurator



Besten Dank für deine überaus erquickenden Hintergrundinformationen über den Unterschied zwischen Busen und Brüsten. Interessieren tuts keinen und hier hin gehören tuts sowieso nicht. Also b2t, danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5nak3 (22. Januar 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> btw. kann mir wer erklären, wo sich da der witz versteckt (unten)? ^^ ich raffs nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 das ist eine optische täuschung beim ersten bild denkt man die beiden sitzen nebeneinander beim zweiten sieht man das sie hinter ihm sitzt guckt mal genau hin^^


----------



## Falathrim (22. Januar 2011)

5nak3 schrieb:


> das ist eine optische täuschung beim ersten bild denkt man die beiden sitzen nebeneinander beim zweiten sieht man das sie hinter ihm sitzt guckt mal genau hin^^



Nein, das ist nicht der Witz, aber netter Versuch. Wurde glaube ich schonmal erklärt, aber es geht darum, dass an der Tafel hinter den beiden in verschwommenen Buchstaben "The Game" steht. 
"The Game" ist ein "Spiel" aus der Internetkultur, das man de facto nur verlieren kann. Die Sache ist nämlich, dass jeder das Spiel spielt, der von dem Spiel weiß. Und man verliert das Spiel, wenn man an das Spiel denkt. Der einzige Weg, das Spiel zu gewinnen, ist also, das Spiel nicht zu kennen, da man automatisch verloren hat, sobald man es kennt. 
Die Existenz dieses Spiels ist nicht mehr als ein Grund für nen Haufen Deppen, sich immer neue Wege auszudenken, um andere Leute verlieren zu lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (22. Januar 2011)

hm schon seltsam Hitler Witze erlaubt nackte Busen verboten O_o

naja b2t



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Januar 2011)

5nak3 schrieb:


> das ist eine optische täuschung beim ersten bild denkt man die beiden sitzen nebeneinander beim zweiten sieht man das sie hinter ihm sitzt guckt mal genau hin^^


Ich glaube eher es geht darum was an der Tafel steht. "The Game" (Wiki-Link)


----------



## White_Sky (23. Januar 2011)

Die Leute scheinen wohl sehr verzweifelt gewesen zu sein.  (Und verwitzt auch^^)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich wünsche mir, dass sowas hier irgentwann mal rauskommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die Leute scheinen wohl sehr verzweifelt gewesen zu sein.  (Und verwitzt auch^^)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So einen Bullet Bill zu spielen, wäre bestimmt ganz lustig. D:


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

hahahaha ich will mit Tom Nook Resetti abziehen xD zu göttlich


----------



## White_Sky (23. Januar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> So einen Bullet Bill zu spielen, wäre bestimmt ganz lustig. D:



ich fänd den Tetris Block richtig geil!^^


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2011)

[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica"]Muahahaha you lost [/font]


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2011)

Hö das ist das Formverhältniss der letzten 5 Spiele 

& was hast du da gepostet ? xD


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri aaargh!

ich tu alles was du willst, aber bitte entferne diese grauenhafte Tabelle!

Die spiegelt die Realität nich annähernd realistisch wieder...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2011)

Stimmt Ego, Kölle auf Platz 3 ist einfach unmöglich. Mir ging es aber eher um den Spitzenreiter 

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (24. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die Leute scheinen wohl sehr verzweifelt gewesen zu sein.  (Und verwitzt auch^^)


Öhm...muss man das kennen? ich mein jetzt wenn man über 18 ist und so.


----------



## yves1993 (24. Januar 2011)

Omg Koreaner werden zu Hydralisken WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EPIC

<3


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2011)

Genial ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2011)

OMG Yves woher haste das ? xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2011)

http://www.arenajunkies.com/showthread.php?t=128836&page=1


----------



## yves1993 (24. Januar 2011)

...page=701

Ooh ja neben PPIIEEEPCH*N die beste Quelle für die neuesten Memeupdates...
Naja KYM geht auch, nur da muss man immer selber jedes Einzelmeme durchsuchen... :3

Achja warn das noch Zeiten als der Thread geboren wurde 
Leider irgendwann gings netmehr nur um Arena, was seine guten aber auch schlechten Seiten hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In memento....


----------



## TheGui (25. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Januar 2011)

Also bei dem Bild raffe ich überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2011)

Die ersten beiden sind lustig xD^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Januar 2011)

Meinte das Bild von TheGui, hab nicht gesehen dass es noch weiter ging.


----------



## TheGui (25. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Meinte das Bild von TheGui, hab nicht gesehen dass es noch weiter ging.



Wotl jeweilge taktik der jeweiligen content endbosse

und im vergleich das vermeindlich um so viel schwere PvP :>


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Das hier is ja denk ich mal erlaubt oder? geht ja um die muffins ^^ und is ja nix naggisches dabei...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (26. Januar 2011)

OMfg zu geil die Pics


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> OMfg zu geil die Pics



oooch das das mal jemand zu mir sagt...
dachte alle stehen nur noch auf diese comics mit dem fuuu kartoffelkopf ding und so...

werd ja ganz rot


----------



## tempörum (26. Januar 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> OMfg zu geil die Pics



Insbesondere Nummer 1 und 4, ne


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2011)

tempörum schrieb:


> Insbesondere Nummer 1 und 4, ne



Lesben und Muffins in einem Bild, das kann ja nur gut sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oooch das das mal jemand zu mir sagt...
> dachte alle stehen nur noch auf diese comics mit dem fuuu kartoffelkopf ding und so...
> 
> werd ja ganz rot



Wollte die auch mal posten, wusste aber nicht, obs zu freizügig ist... aber da gehts ja nur um Muffins ^^

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (26. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2011)

War schon vor 3 Seiten oder so. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur für euch, buffies^^ Hab mal meinen /*/ Ordner durchsucht.
Btw: Liebe ist ein Arschloch^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Januar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Btw: Liebe ist ein Arschloch^^



was stimmt doch garnicht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> was stimmt doch garnicht



Kommt drauf an, worauf man so steht.

BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

haha der war auch gut Sh1k4ri... süß der kleine





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

haha der war auch gut Sh1k4ri... süß der kleine





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha der war auch gut Sh1k4ri... süß der kleine


Bei dem "Suche die Frau Bild" würd ich schätzen es ist die/der 2. von recht.^^

PS: BRENNE DU DOPPELPOST SÜNDER!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU xD


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU xD



roflmao


----------



## Silenzz (26. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...]


Rofl, Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarter Tobak


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Januar 2011)

der prustende Müslimann hats rausgerissen n1 ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Januar 2011)

Ungeachtet der Bilder find' ich den Namen "Boston Massacres" aber einfach cool für ein Team. Für so 'ne Mannschaft würd' ich auch gern spielen.


----------



## Gazeran (26. Januar 2011)

Makaber Makaber xD
New York Jets 4 Winners xD


----------



## yves1993 (26. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

Hahaha der is so brutal gut xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

ich seh da was pöööses


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Januar 2011)

Dabei hab' ich heut ne Hose an...


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ich seh da was pöööses



I. C. Wiener.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

oh man ich brauch diese dinger  
noch besser als meine toten seehundbabys ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EEEEEEEEEEEPIC WIN   xD ...


----------



## yves1993 (27. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok und ich dachte mein Screen vor 5 Seiten war schon krass....

Demotivationals ftw!


----------



## Dominau (27. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuhunter (27. Januar 2011)

[url=http://www.myimg.de/?img=1629361804797386420021000f1668.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/url]


----------



## yves1993 (27. Januar 2011)

k, Pedobear Action!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wtf! :O


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Januar 2011)

Interessante Lesezeichen hast du da. "Perverted Taste"...


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Januar 2011)

;>

http://pervertedtaste.de/index.php?sid=f905656614c2c70c454e73b125ba168d
Damit hier niemand auf falsche Ideen kommt


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Januar 2011)

Wer weiß was da im Media Player läuft


----------



## yves1993 (28. Januar 2011)

Youtube - GORE AND...
Ja was denn? 

Also: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (28. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha der war auch gut Sh1k4ri... süß der kleine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist übrigens der/die/das 2. von links. Das kann man aus dem Verhältnis von Hüfte und Taille schliessen.

Edit: Ich korriere mich, das ist nur ein Typ mit einem fetten Hintern. Wikipedia sagt, dass die Band gar kein weibliches Mitglied mehr hat. Naja, bei der Menge an Schminke auch nicht nötig.


----------



## TheGui (29. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens der/die/das 2. von links. Das kann man aus dem Verhältnis von Hüfte und Taille schliessen.
> 
> Edit: Ich korriere mich, das ist nur ein Typ mit einem fetten Hintern. Wikipedia sagt, dass die Band gar kein weibliches Mitglied mehr hat. Naja, bei der Menge an Schminke auch nicht nötig.



fail at gay test , ich tippe auf das 2 von rechts. auch wenn sie keine mehr haben, in dem Bild soll eine sein.

um beim thema zu bleiben, sowhol Thread als auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Januar 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> 2 von rechts



/sign




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (29. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Youtube - GORE AND...
> Ja was denn?
> 
> Also:
> ...




Ironischerweise gibts heutzutage Autos die mit Windows Mobile ausgestattet sind


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (29. Januar 2011)

Schade dass man dann keinen Wunsch mehr frei hatt ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Januar 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Schade dass man dann keinen Wunsch mehr frei hatt ^^


Meistens hat man ja 3 Wünsche frei.


----------



## Thoor (29. Januar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> /sign



Ders einfach nur geil xD


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Januar 2011)

Jo, iwie ist das trotzdem Fail


----------



## Soramac (29. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens der/die/das 2. von links. Das kann man aus dem Verhältnis von Hüfte und Taille schliessen.
> 
> Edit: Ich korriere mich, das ist nur ein Typ mit einem fetten Hintern. Wikipedia sagt, dass die Band gar kein weibliches Mitglied mehr hat. Naja, bei der Menge an Schminke auch nicht nötig.



Hmm, eigentlich kenn Ich die Band ganz gut, aber Ashley ist doch ein weiblicher Name oder täusche Ich mich da? (:

Der in der mitte, Andy Six sein Name sieht eigentlich ohne die ganze Schminke bla bla, viel besser aus: Wie zu sehen hier in diesem Video: 

Aber Ihr müsst auch ehrlich sein, das ist nur eine Rolle die Sie spielen, ebenso wie bei Rammstein. Im echten Leben laufen die auch nicht so rum, die Fans wollen dich wie du auf der Bühne stehst so sehen und nicht anders. Sobald der letzte Ton gespielt geworden ist, gehen die Bandmitglieder in die Gardarobe zurück, duschen sich und das sind sie wieder Ihr Ich. Da gibts auch eine nette Dokumentation drüber über Rammstein, einfach mal nach: Anakonda im Netz auf Youtube schauen (ca. 50Minuten lang)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1b-eCyQgO_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Januar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> [...]aber Ashley ist doch ein weiblicher Name oder täusche Ich mich da? (:




Kennst du den Fußballer Ashley Cole?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Januar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> [bild]


find die cyanide version besser^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch 2 andere bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


:'D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (29. Januar 2011)

Cyanide and Happiness? Grml ist zwar kein Bild aber das MUSS jetzt sein!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTZ1znQAO8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da ich das Thema aber nicht ganz verfehlen will: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kennst du den Fußballer Ashley Cole?



Ashley kann durchaus männlich sein, während Ashlee eindeutig weiblich ist.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was mir damals nen 5 Minuten- Lachflash beschert hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (31. Januar 2011)

Ach du heilige Scheisse hat der Schwein gehabt, der brauchte sicher erstmal ein Päuschen.

Meine Fresse...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Januar 2011)

Eine Kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied


----------



## Thoor (31. Januar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Eine Kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied



Höhö...höhöhöhö.....hähähähähähä....

Problem?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

Whoa ihr OT-Schweine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

ego, im ernst, ab ins Bett!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (1. Februar 2011)

[size="-2"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe einfach explosm.net XD
[/size]


----------



## Tyalra (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

haha der is klasse tyalra 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achtung enthält Spurenelemente von Schwarzem Humor.

OMG XD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

boah fieser geht's ja echt kaum noch... xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (1. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> *ironypic*



/contriboot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fiesling macht weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Februar 2011)

rofl xD


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay, das Bild bringt mich eher zum schmunzeln, weil es so super gemacht ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (2. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (3. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (4. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich finde das Cover irgendwie witzig... <3


----------



## TheGui (5. Februar 2011)

Oh my god!

das muss nen sehr sehr kleiner...ähm.. sein xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Februar 2011)

roflmao





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:'D


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Februar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> [Arsch Bild]
> 
> :'D



Jetzt kommt die Frage wie sieht die Sache aus wenn sie die Kühlschranktür zumacht.


----------



## Dominau (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Februar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> [why im afraid of the dark]




Ist ehrlich so 
Wenn ich nen Cave entdeckt hab kommt ja meistens Grusel-Musik da krieg ich richtig schiss, und wenn ich dann in Keller muss trinken holn, *urgh* xD


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. Februar 2011)

in sovjiet russia...Chicken eats u!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2011)

Das wichtigste für jeden Nerd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Februar 2011)

^ blöd nur, dass man auf dem Bild nix lesen kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (6. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das wichtigste für jeden Nerd
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			
				Verpackung schrieb:
			
		

> YouPorn! XXX Hardcore-Erwachsenen-Unterhaltung
> 
> Keine Vertragsbindung!
> Keine Registrierung!
> ...


----------



## Soramac (6. Februar 2011)

Konntest du das lesen?


----------



## Makalvian (6. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder was für die Buffies aus meinem Ordner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bitteschön ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. Februar 2011)

Emo Dad







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Februar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> ^ blöd nur, dass man auf dem Bild nix lesen kann...



Hallo das eingekreiste Youporn Zeichen erkennt man ja wohl ... seid ihr etwa blind?


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hallo das eingekreiste Youporn Zeichen erkennt man ja wohl ... seid ihr etwa blind?



Vielleicht nicht so Verdorben? Ach was Red ich da....natürlich sind wir dass. 

Um nicht ganz Off-Topic zu werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (7. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (7. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und für unsre Feralfreunde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (7. Februar 2011)

Wie ich autocorrect liebe   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eremzet (8. Februar 2011)

DAS ist GM Support


----------



## jlij (8. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich mag diese Mindfuckbilder sehr, aber die Kommentare der User auf Shitbrix.com sind meistens noch lustiger.
Sowas wie der hier: 

I just see a guy masturbating. No wait, that's just my reflection in the monitor...


----------



## Luminesce (8. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> [...], aber die Kommentare der User auf Shitbrix.com sind meistens noch lustiger.



Ja stimmt, meistens sind die Kommentare viel witziger. Auch auf Youtube. 
Bei dem Video der übergewichtigen Frau die in ein Loch im Asphalt fiel und nicht mehr raus kam stand: ,,Da lag wohl ein Keks!!"
oder beim Soundtrack von der weisse Hai: ,,Den hab ich als Klingelton wenn mein Chef anruft.."
- Genial *g*


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gott ist ein Arsch.
(Den Kommentar nicht zu ernst nehmen nicht das nacher wieder der x millionste Glaubenskrieg im Forum loszieht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch nicht schlecht. ;>


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2011)

Eremzet schrieb:


> DAS ist GM Support



Blizzard macht deine Hausaufgaben *__*
Noch mehr zocken ,noch weniger Schule


----------



## yves1993 (9. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


XD


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Februar 2011)

Keine lust screeni zu mache darum ein Link. 
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/battle.net

(Vorallem der untere Teil  )


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Keine lust screeni zu mache darum ein Link.



Nur für dich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Nur für dich



<3


Oh, jetzt hab ich kein Bild! Verdammt ein Spam post mehr auf meiner Rechnung.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der is klasse xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (10. Februar 2011)

@ Blizzlord muss sagen das mich eher aufregt als das es mich zum lachen bringt anstatt ihre Amory mal zum laufen zu bringen kriegt man lieber ach so lustige Meldungen.


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> @ Blizzlord muss sagen das mich eher aufregt als das es mich zum lachen bringt anstatt ihre Amory mal zum laufen zu bringen kriegt man lieber ach so lustige Meldungen.



"Anstatt .. lieber .. sonst" <-- Klischee


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (13. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Februar 2011)

Wie geil xDD @Tilbie


----------



## Meriane (13. Februar 2011)

OMG das trifft sogar haargenau so bei mir zu xD


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (14. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und soviel zum Thema man sollte auch mal draussen spielen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Edou (14. Februar 2011)

Ahaha, bei uns Klappt das leider nicht, wir dürfen keine Jacken Anhaben. Aber Eventuell mit nem Pulli^^


----------



## yves1993 (14. Februar 2011)

xD bei uns hängts vom lehrer ab.... heute war eh beste: musste bio nachschreiben und zwar in nem raum wo kein schwein war XD hätte eigtl so krass spicken können hatte aber nix aufm touch... :/ naja eh genug gelernt... 

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (18. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2011)

So einen hab ich gestern weggeworfen. Kriegt man ja derzeit kostenlos dazu. Hatte den ganzen Tag keine Zeit was zu essen und wollte mir mal wieder McDonalds gönnen. Naja, nach einem halben 1955 war ich satt.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2011)

Ey ich kann davon 3 essen und ne Stunde später habe ich wieder hunger.. -.-


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

weil du von dem fraß kotzen musst?


----------



## TheGui (18. Februar 2011)

Schonmal nen Big Tasty in der mikrowelle aufgewärmt

Selten so etwas wiederliches gegessen... säuerlich mit nem unterschweligen Erbrochenenaroma

um nicht OT zu gehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: die blähungen danach waren tödlich!


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> weil du von dem fraß kotzen musst?



Nö, meine Essgewohnheiten sind zwar in der Regel am besten mit dem Wort "dekadent" zu beschreiben aber ich bin deswegen kein militanter Fast Food hasser - das einzige was mich eben an Subways und co stört ist das es einfach nicht lange satt hält. ;]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2011)

Das Bild ist zwar scheiße und es ist Augencrepesalarm aber....

Zam ist auf Ls!!!!11111111



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hab damit nix zu tun.


----------



## Servon (18. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Februar 2011)

Servon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boring....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




This!

Tastatur mit ergonomischem "Guttenberg Tastaturlayout"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Boring....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (18. Februar 2011)

Gott ist das schlecht...


----------



## Meriane (18. Februar 2011)

OMG die Tastatur wird ja tatsächlich verkauft... aktuelles Gebot 153€ wtf???


----------



## Deanne (18. Februar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So, so, ich dachte hier ist außer mir niemand bei LS unterwegs?


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Februar 2011)

Als ich das heute gesehen hab, bin ich vor Lachen fast erstickt. Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge. 

Also entweder hat er gewaltig geschlampt und die Arbeit war sicher kein scl, oder es war tatsächlich Absicht. Bei mittlerweile 80 Stellen, teilweise seitenlang, darf man Absicht schon unterstellen.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Februar 2011)

Da bin ich mal 2 Tage weg, 2 Tage diesen Thread ohne die Quelle der Quellen verlassen und dann DAS? Pff!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter letzt die Emona Lisa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Februar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epischer Abgang.


----------



## jlij (20. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (20. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich konnte als ich das sah einfach nicht widerstehen daraus n Demo zu machen :_D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach sinnlos herrlich :>


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Februar 2011)

du meinst wohl herrlich sinnlos..


----------



## yves1993 (20. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> du meinst wohl herrlich sinnlos..


Nein, ich habe ein Komma vergessen.
Aber egal, das ist OT


----------



## Apuh (20. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2011)

Die arme Ana... das hat sie sich wohl anders vorgestellt. *g




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. Februar 2011)

http://de.guttenplag...m/wiki/Plagiate
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nWlRXM-47MM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommst du auch mit schön Reden nicht wieder raus Schmalzlöckchen, herrlich .


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Februar 2011)

Glaub, das häng ich in einer Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktion bei mir im Ort als Wahlplakat auf.


----------



## TheGui (21. Februar 2011)

Bei uns im ort hängen Wahlplakate der CDU mit diesem sympathischen menschen namens Hitzler rum.

da sind mir auch schon einige ideen für nacht und nebel aktionen durch den Kopf gegangen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (21. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Das Buffed-Forum )
Da kann die beste Satire nicht mithalten.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (21. Februar 2011)

Sorry für OT: Aber kann mir mal einer erklären was es mit diesem Guttenberg auf sich hat - ich habs irgendwie nicht mitbekommen


----------



## yves1993 (21. Februar 2011)

Ihm wurde vorgeworfen, er habe bei seiner Doktorarbeit ein Plagiat benutzt. Sprich er habe irgendeine Arbeit die nicht von ihm ist kopiert und als seine eigene betitelt.
Genau weiss ich es auch nicht, diese Info die ich dir hier gebe kam vor 5 Tagen als Randbericht bei NTV, kannst ja mal danach Googeln.

Oh und ums nicht beim OT zu belassen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (21. Februar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Sorry für OT: Aber kann mir mal einer erklären was es mit diesem Guttenberg auf sich hat - ich habs irgendwie nicht mitbekommen



Er hat bei seiner Doktorarbeit "raubkopiert" kann man schon sagen. Guttenberg streitet dies aber ab was in anbetracht von http://de.guttenplag.wikia.com/wiki/Plagiate eigentlich schon lächerlich ist, da dort seine Dissertation und die Originalstellen gegenübergestellt werden.


----------



## skyline930 (21. Februar 2011)

OT: Achso, danke euch. Dreist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Februar 2011)

_Tastatur mit ergonomischem "Guttenberg Tastaturlayout"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier zu ersteigern : http://cgi.ebay.de/320659247939_


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Februar 2011)

wie hier alle irgendwas nachplappern ohne davon ahnung zu haben.....

Fast jeder kopiert Texte, von anderen, es kann ja schliesslich keiner das Rad neu erfinden. Spricht auch nichts gegen solange man die Quelle angibt und das er nun mal leider "vergessen".

Würde man mal jede einzelne Doktorarbeit der Abgeordneten im Bundestag unter die Lupe nehmen, würde man mit Sicherheit bei den meisten fündig werden.

Und wieder mal zeigt sich wie leicht die Beölkrung durch die Medien manipulierbar ist, klappt immer wieder 

Bild dir deine Meinung!!


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2011)

Du schreibst man sieht wie leicht die Gesellschaft durch Medien beeinflussbar ist und ne Zeile drunter schreibst du nen Werbespruch von Bild, die sich nicht mal mehr Zeitung nennen, passt irgendwie net so.
Die behauptung das man bei jedem Bundestagabgeordneten Plagiate findet ist total hinfällig da es nicht verboten ist Text Abschnitte zu übernehmen solang diese als Zitat bzw ein Quellenverweise vorhanden ist.
Genau das ist das was Guttenberg vorgeworfen wird Inhalte kopiert zu haben ohne sie als Wissen von anderen zu Kennzeichen.
So genug Ot


----------



## EspCap (21. Februar 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> und das er nun mal leider "vergessen".



An über hundert Stellen. In der Einleitung. Und natürlich passiert es auch vollkommen aus Versehen, dass man Textstellen leicht abgeändert übernimmt. 
Wenn Guttenberg seinen Titel behalten darf, verliert die Uni Bayreuth ihre Glaubwürdigkeit und Seriosität. Es wurden schon für massiv kleinere Vergehen Leute exmatrikuliert.


----------



## Chillers (21. Februar 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wie hier alle irgendwas nachplappern ohne davon ahnung zu haben.....
> 
> Fast jeder kopiert Texte, von anderen, es kann ja schliesslich keiner das Rad neu erfinden. Spricht auch nichts gegen solange man die Quelle angibt und das er nun mal leider "vergessen".
> 
> ...


Klar sollte man die Doktorarbeiten überprüfen.

Karl Marx z.B. hat als überzeugter Hegelianer die Thesen von Hegel durchgekaut bis ins letzte, im kleinsten abgewandelt um dann zu der genialen Aussage *Religion ist Opium für das Volk* zu kommen.
Und er hat daraufhin den Gedanken weiter gesponnen.

Übrigens wurde Marx nie des Plagiats beschuldigt, weil er immer zitierte. Und das geht seitenweise. Aber- er zitierte. Wohl auch, weil er Respekt vor der Denkleistung von Hegel hatte, die es ihm ermöglichte *weiterzudenken*.
Und das führte ihn zu seiner völlig neuen Theorie oder begründete diese, warum der Mensch sich befreien muss von der Religion. 
Sätze von Marx kann man übertragen auf die heutige Diskussion, ob Religion gut oder schädlich ist. Oder sowas wie *`die Industrie ist zu verhaftet mit der Politik.*

Das Resultat war ein kleiner Schritt weiter nach hunderten von Seiten im Denken, trotzdem: wer hat gesagt, dass Marx ein Plagiator ist?

Und das ist der kleine, aber feine Unterschied.
Das macht auch Denken aus. Steinchen auf Steinchen.

Aber bitte ein wenig Eigenleistung, ein wenig *Steinchen weiter.*
Und Leute, die so schlunzig arbeiten wie Gutt oder arbeiten ließen - die haben den Titel nicht verdient.

Das ist der Außenminister, kein DSDS-Kandidat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Februar 2011)

Und jetzt bitte zum Thema zurück.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (22. Februar 2011)

> Das ist der Außenminister, kein DSDS-Kandidat.



vielleicht solltest du dich mit etwas aktuelleren Persönlichkeiten,als mit Karl Marx beschäftigen 



> Du schreibst man sieht wie leicht die Gesellschaft durch Medien beeinflussbar ist und ne Zeile drunter schreibst du nen Werbespruch von Bild, die sich nicht mal mehr Zeitung nennen, passt irgendwie net so



vielleicht kommst du ja selbst drauf wieso ich das geschrieben hab, die Lösung werd ich dir leider nicht verraten können, da hier schon genug Ot steht.

so genug OT von mir,hier was zum Thema




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich musste doch Grinsen. :S


----------



## The Reptil (22. Februar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Das ist der Außenminister, kein DSDS-Kandidat.



HA HA made my day und ich bin ösi/schluchtenscheisser ;-)

anti OT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (22. Februar 2011)

Mal was neues:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Februar 2011)

schade, ich wollte auch die googleberg bilder verlinken 
@Irn Bru
Jede Lüge braucht jemanden, der sie zählt.
da wurden nicht einfach nur Fußnoten vergessen, 70% aller seiten beeinhalten nicht gekennzeichnete Zitate. Da kann man nicht mehr von versehen reden sondern argwilliger täuschung. Für jeden anderen bedeutet sowas Note 6, gefeuert und exmatrikulation. sicherlich zitat man in wissenschaftlichen arbeiten auch, aber immer(!) mit korrekter quellenangabe. entweder mit dem deutscher zitierweise oder harvard-system udn jedem stundeten der wissenschaftliches arbeiten als kurs hat wird das eingeprügelt. eine Doktor arbeit außerdem ist da nochmal eine ecke schärfer, da zählt nicht einfach nur sampling sondern auch die eigenleistung.
Unfassbar wie man hinter einem politiker so stehen kann, der nichts weiter vorzuweisen hat außer einen Adelstitel den er geschenkt bekommen hat.
und damit der OT nicht als einziges da steht, hier noch ein Bild das mich zum lachen bringt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: [font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]GuttenPlag Wiki[/font]


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ...



Stein, Schere, Papier war ein versehen, stimmts?


----------



## ego1899 (22. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Stein, Schere, Papier war ein versehen, stimmts?




oh dickes sorry, da hab ich gar nich dran gedacht...

demnach also richtig, war wirklich ein versehen ja ^^


----------



## moehrewinger (22. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (23. Februar 2011)

GROARGRMLRAAAHGRR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Februar 2011)

Solang du drüber lachen kannst ;D


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fuuuuu²


----------



## dragon1 (23. Februar 2011)

So viele LoL süchtler <3


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2011)

Warwick 4 eva <333


----------



## skyline930 (23. Februar 2011)

Caitlyn > all.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der eXi (23. Februar 2011)

Nice, kann ich nachvollziehen mit League of Legends.


----------



## Desdinova (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2011)

Omg das letzte mit Leo ist der Hammer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. Februar 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wie hier alle irgendwas nachplappern ohne davon ahnung zu haben.....
> 
> Fast jeder kopiert Texte, von anderen, es kann ja schliesslich keiner das Rad neu erfinden. Spricht auch nichts gegen solange man die Quelle angibt und das er nun mal leider "vergessen".
> 
> ...



Aha und weil alle anderen politiker auch schummeln soll man es tollerieren?
Schande das es Menschen gibt die denken wie du.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Aha und weil alle anderen politiker auch schummeln soll man es tollerieren?
> Schande das es Menschen gibt die denken wie du.



Schande, dass es Menschen gibt, die trotz Ermahnung immer wieder mit OT anfangen und dann auch noch gegen die Netiquette verstoßen. Allerletzte Verwarnung!


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (24. Februar 2011)

[attachment=11686:imageshack-d820d2810c6d4c7cac45cf9.jpg]


----------



## yves1993 (25. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ohman XD


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> [attachment=11686:imageshack-d820d2810c6d4c7cac45cf9.jpg]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich chon längst pennen, aber das hier ist einfach nur .. geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (27. Februar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bah, sowas kann sich doch nur einer Ausdenken, der es auch wirklich macht.
Ekelhaft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

OQ: Quite sure she _passed_ the end of drive test.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Februar 2011)

Die checken das doch garnet : /




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Februar 2011)

^ Gna das erinnert mich immer wieder an...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zDVEZFfdSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 2:45

Naja um bei Bildern zu bleiben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (1. März 2011)

Das Tennis pic wär noch geiler wenns ein .gif wäre wo sich der Text jeweils nach einigen Sekunden nach unten verschiebt, wie halt ein Stellungsspiel im Tennis 

Ohman das hier ist epic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (1. März 2011)

xD cool yves seit langem ma was lustiges geht doch nich immer nur comics spammen


----------



## Topfkopf (1. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Das Tennis pic wär noch geiler wenns ein .gif wäre wo sich der Text jeweils nach einigen Sekunden nach unten verschiebt, wie halt ein Stellungsspiel im Tennis
> 
> Ohman das hier ist epic:
> 
> ...



Ja ich weiß, Bilder qouten böse, aber ich möchte wissen wo das der Witz sein soll? Ist das eins von diesen Mind Fuck bildern, wo man drauf schaut und sucht wo aber nie was war, oder bin ich einfach nur blind?


----------



## Desdinova (1. März 2011)

Hör dir mal das Ende des Intros der alten Batman Serie an, dann weisst du wo das "Na Na Na Na - Batman" herkommt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jgE-lrfZ3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (1. März 2011)

Der zusammenhang der Schrift mit der Titelmusik der früheren Badman-Teile http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TndGgwjdLaE


----------



## noozi (1. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das bild mit dem kerl ist nicht russland sondern nürnberg in der breiten gasse^^ da ist der kerl öfter mal zu sehen


----------



## Silenzz (1. März 2011)

Seit wann gibt es vorallem in Russland Müller? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. März 2011)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Hör dir mal das Ende des Intros der alten Batman Serie an, dann weisst du wo das "Na Na Na Na - Batman" herkommt



Und jetzt wisst Ihr auch, wer dieser Adam West in Family Guy ist. 
Und da soll mal einer sagen, bei uns im Forum lernt man nichts fürs Leben.


----------



## ego1899 (1. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und jetzt wisst Ihr auch, wer dieser Adam West in Family Guy ist.
> Und da soll mal einer sagen, bei uns im Forum lernt man nichts fürs Leben.



hehe da hat jemand aufgepasst...

und wer hätte gedacht das n charakter wie megan im original von mila kunis gesyncht wird 

edit: hat adam west seinen dicken bauch von kirk ausgeBORGt (haha wortwitz) oder andersrum?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bissl frauenfeindlich, aber ich find das Pic einfach zu geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Internet - Raping your childhood fantasy since the dawn of time!


----------



## TheGui (2. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (4. März 2011)

Ach ja RTL ist schon was feines ^^
Ich glaub die Leute die die Scripts dafür schreiben ham mehr Spaß als die Leute die sich zum Affen machen.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ach ja RTL ist schon was feines ^^
> Ich glaub die Leute die die Scripts dafür schreiben ham mehr Spaß als die Leute die sich zum Affen machen.



Das ist aber ein fieser Insider, den 90% der potentiellen RTL-Zuschauer um diese Uhrzeit nicht raffen


----------



## Edou (4. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ach ja RTL ist schon was feines ^^
> Ich glaub die Leute die die Scripts dafür schreiben ham mehr Spaß als die Leute die sich zum Affen machen.






LoLTroll schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein fieser Insider, den 90% der potentiellen RTL-Zuschauer um diese Uhrzeit nicht raffen



Ey Alda, was willsch du ey! RTL shreipt keine bucher, mannnn!

BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (5. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (5. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> YouTube in Deutschland



So true :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (5. März 2011)

Muss sagen das ich inzwischen fast keine Videos mehr auf Youtube anschaue. Da ja nicht nr die Hälfte aller Videos gesperrt sind sondern man dazu gewzungen wird sicht mit einem Google Konto Anzumelden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (6. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem gelöst.


----------



## Falathrim (6. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Problem gelöst.



habs mit foxyproxy nie hinbekommen einen funktionierenden Proxy einzubauen -.-
Hatten immer so lange Ladezeiten dass es abgebrochen hatte...


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2011)

Amerikanische IP for the win!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2011)

Über Proxy angucken geht bei mir, aber über einen Proxy etwas runterzuladen, geht nicht.


----------



## Dominau (6. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (6. März 2011)

Foxy Proxy war eigtl auch nurn Beispiel...

Das Problem ist dass Freeware Proxys sehr schnell wechseln und verschwinden etc... musst also oft einfach nen neuen suchen. Und wenn man zu lange Ladezeiten hat ist der Proxy entweder schon offline oder einfach zu langsam. Oft ist es auch nur reines Glück nen guten zu erwischen, ich hatte bisher kaum schlechte oder langsame...

Und Runterladen sollte via FS DVD Video Soft immer funktionieren, den kratzt ne Sperre nicht.
Zumindest bei mir kann ich damit ungestört auch gesperrte Vids saugen.

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (6. März 2011)

Die Youtube Grafik war cool ^^


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2011)

[URL=http://img848.imageshack.us/i/zamdoppelpost.png/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[/url]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. März 2011)

versteh ich nich, nen ausgewogenes frühstück soll lustg sein?


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> versteh ich nich, nen ausgewogenes frühstück soll lustg sein?



Dachte ich mir auch gerade...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (7. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> versteh ich nich, nen ausgewogenes frühstück soll lustg sein?



das hat sich mein bro gemacht .. und der ist 7  und außerdem ist das abendessen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das hat sich mein bro gemacht .. und der ist 7  und außerdem ist das abendessen



In dem Kontext isses natürlich genial!


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das hat sich mein bro gemacht .. und der ist 7  und außerdem ist das abendessen



Mein Bruder hat als er 7 war, glaub ich ein Brötchen gegessen...^^


----------



## H2OTest (7. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat als er 7 war, glaub ich ein Brötchen gegessen...^^



Ja er meinte er hat den ganzen TAg noch nichts gegessen


----------



## BlizzLord (7. März 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Phew zum Glück gehör ich zu den normalen. *schweiß von Stirn wisch*


----------



## ego1899 (8. März 2011)

boah hammer xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

Holy Crap o_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (8. März 2011)

musste eben gerade auch etwas schmunzeln ...
Des Hexenmeisters Pet sorgte dafür, daß die Angreifer vor dem Haus bleiben.^^

no comment 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> musste eben gerade auch etwas schmunzeln ...
> 
> no comment
> 
> ...



Jaja, komm gibs zu dass du auf Moonglade bist und ERP betreibst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: So jetzt sollte das Bild auch funktionieren. ^-^


----------



## Noxiel (8. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Lustig, ist lustig ist lustig.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Forever alone!


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. März 2011)

Epic &#9829;


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. März 2011)

Fuu, jetzt kennen alle unseren geheimen Chat!

DDDDDD:

Wieso hast du nur bei mir und Maacks die namen hingeschrieben? :<


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. März 2011)

^ Contemporary Witness saved.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> [bild]



Wenn damit die heutigen Ereignisse gemeint sind, find ichs nicht grad lustig...


----------



## Edou (11. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn damit die heutigen Ereignisse gemeint sind, find ichs nicht grad lustig...


Ich denke nicht, dass die heutigen Ereignisse, damit gemeint sind. Lediglich ein Unpassender moment um es zu Posten, also dieses Bild mit Godzilla.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. März 2011)

Man kanns auch übertreiben mit der Empfindlichkeit -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Man kanns auch übertreiben mit der Empfindlichkeit -.-



Hat nix mit Empfindlichkeit zu tun, nur ist der Moment äußerst unpassend. 

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn damit die heutigen Ereignisse gemeint sind, find ichs nicht grad lustig...



Blabla...

In 2 Jahren wenn jemand das Bild postet "rofld" sich das halbe Forum weg.
Dann sind die Toten ja alle vergessen bzw. nicht mehr im TV zu sehen und man kann wieder drüber lachen.

Ich fand das Bild lustig.
(Ja ich bin ein Monster und habe keine Gefühle *rolleyes*)

Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. März 2011)

Ohman wenn ihr hier schon so ein Drama macht dann besucht lieber nicht die Seite mit Kleeblättern.

- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Blabla...
> 
> In 2 Jahren wenn jemand das Bild postet "rofld" sich das halbe Forum weg.
> Dann sind die Toten ja alle vergessen bzw. nicht mehr im TV zu sehen und man kann wieder drüber lachen.
> ...



Natürlich ist es dann lustig, wenn man jetzt Bilder über den 9/11 postet, wird ja auch mehr oder weniger drüber gelacht und nicht an die zahlreichen Menschen gedacht, die damals gestorben sind. Aber hätte man sowas 2 Stunden nach dem Ereignis gemacht... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. März 2011)

Das Bild zieht ja die aktuellen Ereignisse nicht ins lächerliche und selbst wenn es das täte kann es doch geposted - solang es witzig ist und nicht gegen die Forenrichtlinien verstößt gehört es hierher. Das manche immer so tun müssen als würde sie das betroffen machen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Bild zieht ja die aktuellen Ereignisse nicht ins lächerliche und selbst wenn es das täte kann es doch geposted - solang es witzig ist und nicht gegen die Forenrichtlinien verstößt gehört es hierher. Das manche immer so tun müssen als würde sie das betroffen machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAS
IST

EEEEEEEEEPISCH xD


----------



## TheGui (11. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es dann lustig, wenn man jetzt Bilder über den 9/11 postet, wird ja auch mehr oder weniger drüber gelacht und nicht an die zahlreichen Menschen gedacht, die damals gestorben sind.



Meinste dies?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem hab ich vorher ja nicht das hier gepostet... sondern nen plastik Godzilla mit nem komplet anderem Kontext.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das manche immer so tun müssen als würde sie das betroffen machen.



Wow, jetzt ist man also prinzipiell ein Heuchler, wenn einem sowas tatsächlich nahe geht ?
Manchmal frage ich mich was in der heutigen Gesellschaft noch als gut und schlecht angesehn wird...


----------



## TheGui (11. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wow, jetzt ist man also prinzipiell ein Heuchler, wenn einem sowas tatsächlich nahe geht ?
> Manchmal frage ich mich was in der heutigen Gesellschaft noch als gut und schlecht angesehn wird...


ich fühlt euch doch alle nur JETZT betroffen weil es JETZT aktuell in eurem Hirn sitzt, das ist aber wie der Obdachlose in der Fußgänger Zone. 

Du hast Mitleid, spendest ihm eventuell nen Euro, aber schon 1 Stunde später sitzt du Daheim, trinkst dein Feierabendbier und hast ihn vergessen!

Ausnahmslos jeder der in den Industrienationen ein Auto nutzt oder in einem Supermarkt einkaufen geht macht sich zu einem Heuchler sobald er sich über das Leid in der Welt empöhrt!

Es gibt genug *vermeidbares *Leid dessen Lösung in unseren Händen liegt, wier aber nichts dagegen machen *wollen*!















ach ja btt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn damit die heutigen Ereignisse gemeint sind, find ichs nicht grad lustig...



"Welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen"

Euch != du

klar ist das mit japan tragisch, aber ihr tut alle so als ob ihr was besseres wärt weil ihr jetzt für 5 minuten betroffen seid (ich bins übrigens auch... auch geschäftlich, aber nebensache)... wenn ers lustig findet lass ihn doch.. ist seine meinung und sein humor, nicht deiner und nicht meiner.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Würde sagen wir kommen wieder zum Thema der "Sendung" zurück sonst ist hier nacher noch schicht im Schacht.

Edit: Und ich denke mal jeder geht anders mit solchen Situationen um.
Man sollte es jedem selbst überlassen wie er sowas verarbeitet(oder auch nicht).


----------



## Deathstyle (11. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich fühlt euch doch alle nur JETZT betroffen weil es JETZT aktuell in eurem Hirn sitzt



Ja wir sind JETZT betroffen, weil es JETZT passiert. Natürlich geister ich nicht in den Foren rum und sag den Leuten sie sollen sich wegen 9/11 betroffen fühlen. Es hat keinen Sinn sein ganzes Leben vergangenen Sachen nachzutrauern, dann können wir uns auch als lethargische Trauerklöße erschießen. Aber jetzt Witze auf Kosten der Opfer zu machen finde ich geschmacklos.
Man muss nicht immer einen auf Tough-Guy und Zwangs-Anti machen und sich dabei aufgeklärt vorkommen.



> klar ist das mit japan tragisch, aber ihr tut alle so als ob ihr was besseres wärt



Nein das ironische ist das grade alle die einen auf unbetroffen machen sich anscheinend i-wie besonders fühlen.



> Würde sagen wir kommen wieder zum THema der "Sendung" zurück sonst ist hier nacher noch schicht im Schacht.



Hast ja recht. Ich hör auf


----------



## TheGui (11. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Aber jetzt Witze auf Kosten der Opfer zu machen finde ich geschmacklos.



Der Witz ist ja das ihr euch aufgeregt habt ohne das jemand Witze auf Kosten der Opfer gemacht hat.

Naja das nächste Bild passt zumindest... hier gehts diskussionstechnisch eh in keine richtung vorran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Der Witz ist ja das ihr euch aufgeregt habt ohne das jemand Witze auf Kosten der Opfer gemacht hat.
> 
> Naja das nächste Bild passt zumindest... hier gehts diskussionstechnisch eh in keine richtung vorran.
> 
> ...



Ob man ne Strafe erhält wenn man umdreht und wieder wegfährt oO"


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

@TheGui.

Also wenn gott wirklichkeit ist möge er dir den dicksten den spitzesden Stiefel der höller dir in dein gesicht tretten bis es stecken bleibt man,
wie kannste das posten mit gozilla das past mal grade garnicht da sind bestimmt 1000 menschen tot. Da kann man das nicht bringen.


Aber das mit den schildern ist der Hammer ka wohin es jetzt geht ^^


----------



## TheGui (11. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> @TheGui.
> 
> Also wenn gott wirklichkeit ist möge er dir den dicksten den spitzesden Stiefel der höller dir in dein gesicht tretten bis es stecken bleibt man,
> wie kannste das posten mit gozilla das past mal grade garnicht da sind bestimmt 1000 menschen tot. Da kann man das nicht bringen.



wo? ich sehe da keine Leichen. 

in den Nachrichten ist die rede von 100 toten... wo nimmst du die 1.000 her?


Und könnt ihr mal aufhören Offtopic zu posten?

hm lecker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> @TheGui.
> 
> Also wenn gott wirklichkeit ist möge er dir den dicksten den spitzesden Stiefel der höller dir in dein gesicht tretten bis es stecken bleibt man,
> wie kannste das posten mit gozilla das past mal grade garnicht da sind bestimmt 1000 menschen tot. Da kann man das nicht bringen.



Meine Güte geht das wieder los...
Jeder geht anders damit um.
Sowas nennt man schwarzen Humor.
(bei dein Twin Towern macht heut auch niemand mehr ein Fass auf obwohl die Toten immernoch tot sind)

Also kriegt euch wieder ein und leistet nen beitrag zum Thema. >.<

http://www.lachmeister.de/lustige_bilder/images/lustiges_bild_pissoir_fuer_maenner.jpg

Leider keine direkte Ansicht möglich.


----------



## TrollJumper (11. März 2011)

Gott o Gott, für das Erdbeben gibts schon nen Thread.

Linie, anti OT. Post ohne Bild nix gut
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (11. März 2011)

Bitte, BITTE hört auf über das (Erdbeben in Japan) HIER zu Diskutieren. Dieser Thread ist es nicht Wert wegen Moralvorstellungen geschlossen zu werden.

Und nun bitte zurück zum Thema




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Falls das Bild hier nicht angezeigt wird. 

http://static.funnyj...y_mcnuggets.jpg

Edit 2: Fuuuuuuuuuuu was mache ich nur falsch?


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> wo? ich sehe da keine Leichen.
> 
> in den Nachrichten ist die rede von 100 toten... wo nimmst du die 1.000 her?
> 
> ...



Bei uns gibt es Mammut-Eier!


----------



## jlij (11. März 2011)

*Bitte nicht labern Leute!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

jlij schrieb:


> *Bitte nicht labern Leute!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh mann, das bild ist so schlecht, kein wunder, ist ja auch von bernd... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. März 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> [bild]


atomrofl
Geil! Sehr schön! Like!


----------



## The Paladin (12. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> atomrofl
> Geil! Sehr schön! Like!



Welches Bild denn? Ich sehe da keines.


----------



## tonygt (12. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EPIC !


----------



## BlizzLord (13. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Welches Bild denn? Ich sehe da keines.



Na das Bild von CHarlie Sheen bei seiner neuen Tätigkeit. 
Dürfen ja keine Bilder geqoutet werdne daurm steht da nur [Bild].

Ich find das Bild auch genial. :>

Dann halt nen anderes!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (13. März 2011)

@ Blizzlord bitte um erklärung ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (13. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> @ Blizzlord bitte um erklärung ^^



Des Bild ist von Lachschon - dort wird regelmäßig wenn irgendwer einen Job verliert oder ähnliches, eine Version dieses Bildes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gepostet, bei welchem der Kopf der betreffenden Person draufgeshoppt ist.


----------



## Wolfner (13. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit wann singt der Bieber denn bei RTL ?


----------



## TrollJumper (13. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Seit wann singt der Bieber denn bei RTL ?



lol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cantharion (13. März 2011)

jlij schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


unglaublich geil


----------



## Cantharion (13. März 2011)

Kein Bild, aber der beste Thread EVER (mit lustigen Bildern).

http://forum.bodybui...php?t=124653191

+ wenns euch gefällt xD will sehen wieviele zusammenkommen


----------



## MasterXoX (13. März 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Kein Bild, aber der beste Thread EVER (mit lustigen Bildern).
> 
> http://forum.bodybui...php?t=124653191




omfg das is soooo meeeega hammer geil    Er wollte doch nur die roten Augen weghaben xDD


----------



## Tilbie (13. März 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Kein Bild, aber der beste Thread EVER (mit lustigen Bildern).
> 
> http://forum.bodybui...php?t=124653191



ich kannimmer, das is soooo geil! (nur weils jemand anderem passiert ist)


----------



## MasterXoX (13. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (13. März 2011)

New Meme born?


----------



## MasterXoX (13. März 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> New Meme born?




In dem Thread ja ^^

edit: omg das is so geil 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2011)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=614033

Episch.


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. März 2011)

Ich kann nicht mehr.

Die 2 Threads welche oben genannt wurden sind = E.P.I.C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (14. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Bitte, BITTE hört auf über das (Erdbeben in Japan) HIER zu Diskutieren. Dieser Thread ist es nicht Wert wegen Moralvorstellungen geschlossen zu werden.
> 
> Und nun bitte zurück zum Thema
> 
> ...



Du machst nichts falsch, Funnyjunk ist nur extrem scheiße programmiert. Unzumutbar.

BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (14. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Bild


Was hat die denn geraucht? Ich kann nimmer...


----------



## Makalvian (14. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (14. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoJoe779 (14. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (14. März 2011)

@Poster über mir

Bitte, BITTE tu das Bild weg. Da muss ich kotzen.


----------



## Potpotom (14. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Bitte, BITTE tu das Bild weg. Da muss ich kotzen.


Du musst kotzen weil du einen Mann nackt siehst? Der sieht doch gut aus... 


btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (14. März 2011)

Von nem Quote, obwohl das Bild direkt über dem eigenen Post ist, muss ich eher kotzen und so viel sieht man von dem Kerl ja nich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2011)

Grad den übelsten Lachflash bekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (15. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> @Poster über mir
> 
> Bitte, BITTE tu das Bild weg. Da muss ich kotzen.



Sei froh das wir ihn von vorne und nicht von hinten sehen


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. März 2011)

@Makalvian
Der Junge auf dem Bild ist zu dünn.


@Topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (15. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. März 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Desdinova (16. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich habe google gefragt, ob Frauen früher größere Brüste hatten als heute (inspiriert durch ein altes Tony Christie Video). Dabei bin auf das hier gestoßen und über die Antwort von Lixor lache ich immer noch.


----------



## Thejojy (16. März 2011)

ka ob es schon jemand gepostet hat, aber ich musste mich gerade fast wegschmeißen:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (16. März 2011)

Uh, what?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (16. März 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Uh, what?



It's over 9000! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SiMHTK15Pik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (16. März 2011)

Jo, diese neckische Meldung hab ich heute auch jedes mal beim einloggen. :/


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (16. März 2011)

Thejojy schrieb:


> ka ob es schon jemand gepostet hat, aber ich musste mich gerade fast wegschmeißen:



Das hat Bieber nicht ernsthaft gesagt xD?!

http://www.youtube.c...uw&feature=fvst
mehr fällt einem da nicht mehr ein...

edit: http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2010/09/post-42.html
ich glaubs nicht....ich roll mich weg HAHAHAHA....


----------



## The Paladin (16. März 2011)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erinnert mich an das hier: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tno-b1ms3QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (17. März 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Das hat Bieber nicht ernsthaft gesagt xD?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...uw&feature=fvst
> mehr fällt einem da nicht mehr ein...
> ...



Ach dafür gibts ja das hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3zb64y6Nvs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fauzi (17. März 2011)

Seit wann ist das der Youtube-Thread?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Seit wann ist das der Youtube-Thread?



Seit wann postet man hier Off Topic ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (17. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insider, ich denke nicht dass das Video dazu hier unbedingt hinpasst, NEIN eigentlich auch nicht in den Youtube Thread.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> [...]
> Insider, ich denke nicht dass das Video dazu hier unbedingt hinpasst, NEIN eigentlich auch nicht in den Youtube Thread.


Da die meisten davon ja eh ständig rausgenommen werden :S


----------



## The Paladin (17. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Insider, ich denke nicht dass das Video dazu hier unbedingt hinpasst, NEIN eigentlich auch nicht in den Youtube Thread.



Dann lüfte ich mal für alle die "Casey the beast" nicht kennen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belomil (17. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Dann lüfte ich mal für alle die "Casey the beast" nicht kennen ^^
> 
> [bilder]



ihr habt keine ahnung über die hintergründe
als allererstes: ich hab das video gesehn... und es ist verdammt grindig... ca so stell ich mir die saw movies vor *kotz*
wichtig sei zu sagen, dass der dicke junge (casey) nicht gemobbt wird, er ist derjenige, der normalerweise die anderen mobbt. der andere junge (ritchard)... ach lest es einfach selbst:

You guys have been punked so hard. Casey was NOT bullied. My younger sister goes to their school and told me Casey is the one that actually picks on other kids. Earlier that day, Casey and his friends were poking at a boy Richard is friends with, Richard intervened and told them to back off, basically protecting his friend. The rest of the day Casey and another boy started to focus on Richard, laughing at him cause he's from a poor family and making jokes about his small frame saying he's so small cause his family can't afford food etc. Apparently Rich is a really nice kid, but sometimes bigger kids like Casey do mock him. But anyway, Richard heard about all the mean things Casey and his friend were saying so went to confront him. The kids who filmed weren't actually his friends, just stirrers. The bigger kid was Richards brother, but Richard told him not to get involved, he was only there in case Caseys friends get involved. The only reason Casey hesitated was because he was alone AND because they were right in front of the principals office lol. Casey never has been scared of Richard and has never been bullied lol Richard is just a really tiny kid with too much heart and pride. He was actually the one being bullied that flipped. Even when he dislocated his knee(REALLY bad injury), he got up, didn't cry or ask for help.

also hat der kleine nur seine freunde verteidigt und dafür wurde ihm das knie ausgekugelt... großartig
ich fand das video (wer so pervers is und es sich ansehn will -> auf chilloutzone ists derzeit zu sehen) vorher schon abnormal, krank, grindig und abstoßend und jetzt, wo ich die hintergründe kenne... 

um nicht off-topic zu gehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Beckenblockade (17. März 2011)

Und du glaubst den Mist wirklich? 
Du bist sicher, dass du das Video gesehen hast?
Und dein unreflektierter völlig absurder Beisatz mit den Saw-Filmen sagt schon so ziemlich alles über dich aus, was ich wissen müsste.

BTW:
-Klick- for some more info


----------



## The Paladin (17. März 2011)

Belomil schrieb:


> ihr habt keine ahnung über die hintergründe
> als allererstes: ich hab das video gesehn... und es ist verdammt grindig... ca so stell ich mir die saw movies vor *kotz*
> wichtig sei zu sagen, dass der dicke junge (casey) nicht gemobbt wird, er ist derjenige, der normalerweise die anderen mobbt. der andere junge (ritchard)... ach lest es einfach selbst:
> 
> ...



Fakten über das geschehene:

Casey wurde für 4 tage suspendiert und "The Rat" (Ritchard) wurde für 22 Tage suspendiert
Ritchards Vater verklagt die Schule, die Lehrer und natürlich Casey
Ritchards Mutter sagte selber über ihren Sohn: Er kriegte was er verdient hat (Der Link ist nicht gut gemacht, irgendwo hier soll das Interview mit seiner Mutter sein: Irgendeine Seite)

Und dann sind da noch ein paar E-Mails die die Schule gekriegt hat die Casey verteidigen (Will sie nicht posten, aber per PN geb ich sie her ^^)

Und Ritchard spielt sich zum Opfer herauf.

Ich persönlich denke Ritchard ist ein Feigling und hat es verdient von Casey fertig gemacht worden zu sein. Falls ihr mit mir darüber diskutieren wollt, bitte mit PM statt in diesen Thread.

Hier noch zum Thema (Bilder, nicht Casey ^^):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. März 2011)

Jetzt weis ich wo trolle herkommen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us und achtet ma auf die hp und das nummernschild ^^ps.der zugwagen kommt auch aus holland ^^


----------



## Olliruh (17. März 2011)

hahaha ganz ehrlich ich find das Video einfach nur herrlich 
Bin ich jetzt ein unmoralisches Monster ? 

Mir egal ,aber wenn man schon so ankommt hat man eigentlich nichts anderes verdient.
Am besten ist ,wenn der kleine den großen boxt & der große so voll iritiert guckt xDDDD


----------



## Bloodletting (18. März 2011)

Belomil schrieb:


> ihr habt keine ahnung über die hintergründe
> als allererstes: ich hab das video gesehn... und es ist verdammt grindig... ca so stell ich mir die saw movies vor *kotz*



Das heißt, du hast die SAW-Filme nicht gesehen? Sonst würdest du das lächerliche Video nicht mit dem zerstückeln und verstümmeln von Leuten gleich setzen.
Und wieso du einfach einen Text aus den Comments von Chilloutzone kopierst, (ohne Quelle, ohne Nachweis von dem Typen der ihn da postet) ist mir auch schleierhaft.

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. März 2011)

omg Casey, you are my hero 
grad das video angeguckt und mal hintergründe etwas angeguckt
Belomil: hast du dir mal die Facebookfotos von diesem richard(Richard!Helen!   wieso muss ich da nur dran denken?^^) angeguckt?
            wenn de rnicht der wahre "Bully" war/ist, na dann weiß icha uch nicht. seine schwester ist ja wohl auch nicht besser.


----------



## TheGui (18. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Art of trolling!


----------



## yves1993 (18. März 2011)

^ Ich denke kaum dass die Meisten darauf kommen.

Noch weniger glaub ich dass die Leute den Safe-Search aus haben... xD


@ Topic: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> ^ Ich denke kaum dass die Meisten darauf kommen.
> 
> Noch weniger glaub ich dass die Leute den Safe-Search aus haben... xD



hättest du das mit dem safe search nicht erwähnt, hätte ich garnicht nach was anderem als der blauen waffel geguckt^^
btw: selbst bei safe search auf strikt, komtm das "andere" bild xD


----------



## Skatero (18. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Art of trolling!






tear_jerker schrieb:


> hättest du das mit dem safe search nicht erwähnt, hätte ich garnicht nach was anderem als der blauen waffel geguckt^^
> btw: selbst bei safe search auf strikt, komtm das "andere" bild xD



Also ich hatte es unter einer Minute gefunden. Einfach nach "blue waffle" suchen. Wahrscheinlich habe ich einfach den Witz nicht verstanden. :/
Edit: Jetzt habe ich es verstanden, aber naja gibt Schlimmeres. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (18. März 2011)

Habs immernoch nicht verstanden >.>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Habs immernoch nicht verstanden >.>



es geht dabei nicht drum die blaue waffel zu finden, sondern etwas anderes das auch unter dem englischen suchbegriff auftaucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (18. März 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol hab grad den download gestartet .... ein glück hab ich ne normale maus xD


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> lol hab grad den download gestartet .... ein glück hab ich ne normale maus xD



Für sowas gibts einen Control-Click


----------



## MoJoe779 (19. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. März 2011)

Wo ist der Witz?


----------



## Reflox (19. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wo ist der Witz?



Alli... Allianzler





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcYppAs6ZdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. März 2011)

Finde ich nicht lustig... was sollen Diätpillen mit WoW zu tun haben?


----------



## Cantharion (19. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht lustig... was sollen Diätpillen mit WoW zu tun haben?



Das wissen nur Nerds...
Bei der Allianz-Versicherung denkt man doch auch nicht an WoW wenn man noch alle Latten am Zaun hat.


----------



## yves1993 (19. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (19. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Habs immernoch nicht verstanden >.>



Google doch einfach mal normal & nicht bei Google Bilder ,da ist die erklärung.


----------



## yves1993 (20. März 2011)

Wo wir schonmal bei Katzen sind: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^_^


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (20. März 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Das wissen nur Nerds...
> Bei der Allianz-Versicherung denkt man doch auch nicht an WoW wenn man noch alle Latten am Zaun hat.



öhh ich sollte aufhören zu spielen xD


----------



## yves1993 (20. März 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Das wissen nur Nerds...
> Bei der Allianz-Versicherung denkt man doch auch nicht an WoW wenn man noch alle Latten am Zaun hat.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (20. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Evolution, manchmal versagt sie.


----------



## Topfkopf (21. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Evolution, manchmal versagt sie.



Falsch, sie hat erkannt das Mensch und Intelligenz nich zusammenpassen und rudert nu zurück...

[attachment=11765:c733adb3-5016-4879-987f-bfa9524cd2b8.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (21. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (21. März 2011)

Bei diesem Flayer musste ich dreimal nachlesen bis ich es nicht mehr falsch Verstanden habe.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mist auf dem Kopf fotografiert -.-


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Bei diesem Flayer musste ich dreimal nachlesen bis ich es nicht mehr falsch Verstanden habe.^^
> [...]
> Edit: Mist auf dem Kopf fotografiert -.-


 Ich oute mich mal und sag wie's ist, ich versteh den Witz dahinter nicht O.o


----------



## yves1993 (21. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, aber als ich das heute in den News sah konnt ich nichtmehr vor Lachen...^^


Nichtsdestotrotz: R.I.P. Knut... :<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Edit: Mist auf dem Kopf fotografiert -.-



Hach, wenn bei Windows doch nur so ne Art Bildbearbeitungsprogramm dabei wäre, mit der man ganz einfach Bilder drehen kann...


----------



## Reflox (21. März 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal und sag wie's ist, ich versteh den Witz dahinter nicht O.o



Bist nicht allein


----------



## BlizzLord (21. März 2011)

Ich finde es ist alleine schon witzig das der Poster das falschrum fotografiert hat.


----------



## Falathrim (21. März 2011)

Ich GLAUBE es geht ums "Kinder - Second Hand" aber ich weiß es nicht


----------



## picollo0071 (22. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (22. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (22. März 2011)

ich finde das super  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (22. März 2011)

Ist eig. jemand aus diesem Lachschonrecyclingcenter dieses Wochenende bei der Lachcon Pott dabei?


----------



## Tilbie (22. März 2011)

Is zwar kein Bild aber trozdem zu geil: Katamari!


----------



## Dracun (22. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (22. März 2011)

Komischerweise fand ich die Ruthe Bilder noch nie lustig. 

Dafür finde ich Garfield Comics lustig ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. März 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Ist eig. jemand aus diesem Lachschonrecyclingcenter dieses Wochenende bei der Lachcon Pott dabei?



Leider nicht. Die paar hundert Kilometer sind mir dann doch zuviel dafür.


Wie heißt du auf lachschon, falls du angemeldet bist?


----------



## Tilbie (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. März 2011)

Merci


----------



## The Paladin (23. März 2011)

Ich würde das Bild ganz schnell wegtun @Olliruh. Ist hier nicht gewollt, ich melde dich zwar nicht, aber du solltest es wirklich wegtun.

Zum Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (25. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. März 2011)

Danke...Ich finds einfach nur zu toll, nachdem ich es letzte Woche gesehen habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genial. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (26. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (26. März 2011)

Ich hasse dich Tilbie (Nicht ernst nehmen ^^)


----------



## Tilbie (26. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich Tilbie (Nicht ernst nehmen ^^)



xD


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich Tilbie (Nicht ernst nehmen ^^)



xD


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2011)

Höööö das Video geht nicht....


oh

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

-.-


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Höööö das Video geht nicht....
> 
> 
> oh
> ...



Wieviel mal war das jetzt schon hier?


----------



## Cantharion (26. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wieviel mal war das jetzt schon hier?



Kp, aber ich hau das jetzt in den Youtube-Sammelthread.
Epic-lulz inc.


----------



## yves1993 (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon irgendwie lustig dass ein solch uralter Streich noch immer funtkioniert...
Vorallem da der YT Player sein Aussehen mit der Zeit verändert hat...


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessantes Gesetz.


----------



## Gazeran (27. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> BILD
> 
> Interessantes Gesetz.



LOL!?
Das gesetz gibts wirklich o_O


----------



## MasterXoX (27. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> LOL!?
> Das gesetz gibts wirklich o_O




Droht dann Einsturzgefahr für die Brücke oder was?


----------



## Tilbie (27. März 2011)

Is warscheinlich damit die Brücke nicht in schwinungen versetzt wird, aber ka kenn mich da net aus.


----------



## llcool13 (27. März 2011)

Ist tatsächlich damit die Brücke nicht ins schwingen geräht und im schlimmsten Fall einstürzt. Wenn eine bestimmte Anzahl von Personen im Gleichschritt über ne Brücke geht kann diese dadurch in Schwingungen versetzt werden. Zum Einsturz ist es natürlich ein langer Weg. Aber zumindest kann es Schäden geben. Hab ich damals beim Bund gelernt.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. März 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Is warscheinlich damit die Brücke nicht in schwinungen versetzt wird, aber ka kenn mich da net aus.



Correcto.

Siehe Mythbusters Episode dazu (Video auf youtube) wo sie roboter gebaut haben die im gleichschritt über ne Brücke marschieren  hat was mit eigenschwingung der Brücke und deren verstärkung durch regelmäßige belastungsschwankungen zu tun.

Anders ausgedrückt, du sitzt auf einer schaukel und wenn du deine Beine korrekt bewegst schwingst du höher und höher ohne, dass du dich irgendwo abstoßen musst.


----------



## llcool13 (27. März 2011)

Es dürfen auch keine Fahrzeuge vom gleichen Typ mit exakt der selben Geschwindigkeit über ne Brücke fahren. Ok, das die wirklich exakt die gleiche Geschwindigkeit fahren ist eher unwahrscheinlich, sie dürfen es aber trotzdem nicht


----------



## TheGui (27. März 2011)

Birds are evil!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^

this


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> [katze]



Habs voll spät gecheckt. 

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was du nicht sagst 

Ich finde es immerwieder lustig mich in Veganerforen umzusehen. Unglaublich was dort für teilweise Schwachköpfe unterwegs sind...
Ein billiges und unterhaltsames Hobby!


----------



## White_Sky (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. März 2011)

Haha das mitn Vogelhaus is gut ^^ BATZ fliegtn Vogel gegen


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2011)

musste nur noch ne kamera vorstellen & dann kannste die Show genießen :3


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2011)

Makalvian und TheGuy sind so knapp an einem Ban und der Schuld an der Schließung des Threads vorbeigeschrammt.
Aller aller aller letzte Warnung: Netiquetten- und Geschmacksgrenzenfails als Bilder - Thread zu - User weg.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## White_Sky (27. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. März 2011)

So, da einige es nicht lassen können, Bilder zu posten, welche gegen die Netiquette und den Geschmack verstoßen, mach ich ZAM's Warnung ernst und schließe den Thread.

Weitere Schritte gegen die User überlasse ich ZAM.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. März 2011)

So, wir haben uns entschieden den Thread erstmal wieder zu öffnen.

Könnt ihr es aber bitte unterlassen, Bilder zu posten, welche gegen die Netiquette und den Anstand verstoßen.

Danke.


----------



## The Paladin (28. März 2011)

Yay, er ist wieder offen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Jetzt kann ich endlich schlafen gehen


----------



## Spliffmaster (28. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht persönlich nehmen :>


----------



## Kvick (28. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (28. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yay jetzt kann ich meine Sig wieder ändern, und das ist gut so


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Das mit dem Ball und dem Pferd ist genial xD


----------



## yves1993 (28. März 2011)

Ohman, dabei ist das noch einer der harmlosesten FB- Japan Fails... o_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

@ Olliruh

Viel Spaß mit den hundertdrölfzig Freundschaftsanfragen xD


----------



## Falathrim (28. März 2011)

Du weißt schon, dass das Symbol dafür, dass die Internetverbindung steht so aussieht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das Symbol dafür, dass die Internetverbindung steht so aussieht?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir nicht :3


----------



## Sabito (28. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das Symbol dafür, dass die Internetverbindung steht so aussieht?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja schon aber nur wenn du über Kabel mit dme Router verbunden bist, sonst so wie auf dem Screen für WLAN.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja schon aber nur wenn du über Kabel mit dme Router verbunden bist, sonst so wie auf dem Screen für WLAN.


whatever, wer benutzt schon W-LAN 


ROFLMAO





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ROFLMAO







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Roflcopter Engaged!
Genau so lag ich auch aufm Boden als ich des gefunden habe 
Moneyboy Swagerrap.

NEW MEME FOUND!


----------



## The Reptil (28. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das Symbol dafür, dass die Internetverbindung steht so aussieht?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hüstel win xp != win 7 *hüstel


----------



## Sabito (28. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> whatever, wer benutzt schon W-LAN




Ich ich verlege doch keine 30Meter Kabel nur damit ich kein WLAN benutzen muss.


----------



## Falathrim (28. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> *hüstel win xp != win 7 *hüstel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Merkste selber ne?



Sabito schrieb:


> Ich ich verlege doch keine 30Meter Kabel nur damit ich kein WLAN benutzen muss.


Ich habs gemacht - hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> DESKTOP
> Merkste selber ne?
> 
> 
> Ich habs gemacht - hat sich gelohnt



Yay, ich hab den gleichen Desktop


----------



## EspCap (28. März 2011)

Fala, das mit der blauen Weltkugel ist Vista. Das mit dem Kabel ist Seven.


----------



## Alux (28. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MADE MY DAY XD


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> MADE MY DAY XD



das kapier ich nich...


----------



## spectrumizer (28. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> das kapier ich nich...


"Wanna-be Gangsta" aus der krassen Wiener Bronx.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCfm-vWuQRk


----------



## Alux (28. März 2011)

Das ist Österreichs Schande... wie konnte er uns das nur antun!!


----------



## Kremlin (28. März 2011)

der typ ist ein genie.


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wuahaha


----------



## Potpotom (29. März 2011)

Wahaha... das ist echt lustig. Jetzt muss ich Kaffeeflecken wegwischen -> in die Kaffeetasse prusten ist doof.

*****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (29. März 2011)

Die beiden sind zu geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. März 2011)

Lichtseher schrieb:


> Die beiden sind zu geil




Laaaame das mit der Spermazelle is aus GBO kopiert. (German-bash.org)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Laaaame das mit der Spermazelle is aus GBO kopiert. (German-bash.org)



Na komm - wer glaubt, dass diese socialfail Dinger echt sind, glaubt auch noch an den Osterhasen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. März 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Laaaame das mit der Spermazelle is aus GBO kopiert. (German-bash.org)


falsch, wer das zuerst gepostet hat ist wohl kaum rauszubekommen. auf webfail.at stands auch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (29. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na komm - wer glaubt, dass diese socialfail Dinger echt sind, glaubt auch noch an den Osterhasen.



Den gibt es nicht!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (29. März 2011)

@ Fala&Reflox: Warum zur HÖLLE habt ihr Boxxy als Desktop? o_o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (29. März 2011)

Multitabbing ist doof


----------



## BlizzLord (29. März 2011)

TaroEld schrieb:


> @ Fala&Reflox: Warum zur HÖLLE habt ihr Boxxy als Desktop? o_o



3 Theroien dazu:

1. Sie finden die geil/süß/sexy/whatever

2. Sie wollten dem Boxxy Trend folgen und sind etwas spät dran.

3. Es soll als Tribut gelten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm



LoLTroll schrieb:


> endlich mal eine ordentliche Tasche:



Ist die Tasche so zum lachen das du sie hier reinstellst?


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> 3 Theroien dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Victoria de la Reina!


----------



## Tilbie (29. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach zu geil xD


----------



## TheGui (29. März 2011)

EPISCH!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (29. März 2011)

@TheGui LOL!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (30. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (30. März 2011)

Ich denke schon dass es ok sein wird, solange hier kein Hitzkopf eine politische Diskussion lostreten will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Twilight- (30. März 2011)

[attachment=11794:epic fail.jpg]


----------



## TheGui (31. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> (Falls Ihr Admins/Moderatoren/ZAM dieses Bild nicht mögt, ich kann es jederzeit entfernen)


Das wird hier doch gemacht ohne dich zu fragen 

und wie zum teufel geht das O_o?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (1. April 2011)

Gebt mal bei Google Übersetzung "daniel düsentrieb" ein. 

(Deutsch zu Englisch)
Das Ergebnis ist Geil


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

hahaha der ist genial xD heißt aber leider nicht wirklich so auf englisch ^^


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day


----------



## yves1993 (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (2. April 2011)

Das mit den Kameras ist Geil


----------



## schneemaus (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is mir schon so oft passiert >_>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is dann doch schon sehr makaber... Und ein dezenter Fail.


----------



## LeWhopper (2. April 2011)

Omg i hab die Werbung noch nicht mal gesehen und dann konnt ich nicht mehr. Testen was das Zeug hält xD


----------



## eMJay (2. April 2011)

Das Bild mit den Händen ist ein fake... die Würfel pos. ist bei jedem Bild anders.


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2011)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Das Bild mit den Händen ist ein fake... die Würfel pos. ist bei jedem Bild anders.



Er ladet das eine Bild hoch. Alle fragen wie er es gemacht hat. Er lädt noch eins hoch, wie er es macht. Hat den Würfel in der zwischenzeit benutzt oder umgestellt. Dann zeigt er wieder wie er das Foto gemacht hat. Vielleicht wieder gebraucht/umgestellt. Und so weiter, bis einer so ein "Comic" erstellt.


----------



## TheGui (2. April 2011)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Das Bild mit den Händen ist ein fake... die Würfel pos. ist bei jedem Bild anders.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das is dann doch schon sehr makaber... Und ein dezenter Fail.


Das mit der Kettensägenwerbung ist schon makaber aber ein eindeutiges Zeichen wie Werbung heutzutage Contentbasiert ermittelt und platziert wird.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wir schon bei fehlplatzierter Werbung sind *g*


----------



## LeWhopper (2. April 2011)

Ich hab mich verschluckt vor lachen bei der Smirnoff Werbung 

Ich sollte den Thread nicht beim Trinken lesen^^


----------



## yves1993 (3. April 2011)

Oder beim Essen, tut der Tastatur nicht gerade gut... :x

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt weiss ich was ich nächstes Jahr machen werde... :>


----------



## seanbuddha (3. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weil er eine Schraube vergessen hat...


----------



## yves1993 (3. April 2011)

Geil :>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (3. April 2011)

HöHö




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit wäre ja bewiesen, "troll physix, 'r' real."


----------



## Thoor (3. April 2011)

Wer ist der Typ o.O


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2011)

:O
das ist Bear Grylls 
er macht so survival sendungen & er hat einmal seinen eigenen Urin getrunken um zu überleben ...


----------



## MasterXoX (3. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> :O
> das ist Bear Grylls
> er macht so survival sendungen & er hat einmal seinen eigenen Urin getrunken um zu überleben ...




Mehrmals!


----------



## fauxpa+ (3. April 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer ist der Typ o.O



Bear Grylls .. ;D Mein held hier is noch en video von ihm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuB3kr3ckYE&feature=fvwrel

So Jetzt zum Topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Mehrmals!



das herrlichste ist ja immer noch ,dass die Kamera Männer normale Verpflegung bekommen & er Urin trinken muss um zu überleben


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das herrlichste ist ja immer noch ,dass die Kamera Männer normale Verpflegung bekommen & er Urin trinken muss um zu überleben



Er muss lediglich Urin trinken, damit seine total bescheuerte Sendung überlebt. Dem rennt die ganze Zeit über ein Kamerateam mit Verpflegung und anderem Kram hinterher, aber wenn er sich in der Sendung einen Cheeseburger reinzieht, verliert das ja an Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. April 2011)

und man kann sich auch streiten ob das wirklich immer pisse ist, gibt ja noch kein geschmacksfernsehen um das zu überprüfen.


----------



## TrollJumper (3. April 2011)

Naja, aber wenn er halt vor der Kamera in die Flasche uriniert.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier hat mir nen Lachflash beschert, weils so herrlich sinnlos is :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (3. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



göttlich


----------



## iggeblackmoore (4. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. April 2011)

Ich sag mal: Ich musste lachen. Aber was anderes: Ich weiß nichtmal wer diese Person ist, sollte man sie kennen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (4. April 2011)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Bild



Mein...Gott... was haben wir getan?
Dennoch irgendwie köstlich, der Ragefaktor dürfte ins unermeßliche steigen!


----------



## skyline930 (4. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Edou: Was sind das für Comics, gibts da ne Seite zu, und was sind das für welche im Original?


----------



## Reflox (4. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. April 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> @Edou: Was sind das für Comics, gibts da ne Seite zu, und was sind das für welche im Original?



das sind memes. die comics kannst du selber machen, einfach template runterladen und blasen ausfüllen sowie gewünschtes.

eine größere sammlung solcher mems findest du z.b. bei memerial.com und eine erklärung der memes z.b. auf encyclopedia dramatica


----------



## yves1993 (4. April 2011)

Wer es sanfter haben will sollte lieber auf KYM schaun... (knowyourmeme.com)

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rekor (4. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (4. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bear Grylls is der Beste  Hab bis Staffel 6 alle Sendungen gesehn, echt hammer


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. April 2011)

Rekor schrieb:


> Bild



Das ist echte epicness


----------



## moehrewinger (4. April 2011)

Zwei kleine Gifs zum lachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (5. April 2011)

Achtung Riesenmonster inc...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (5. April 2011)

Aber Ananas heißt im Spanischen Pina, mit diesem Kringel über dem N


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Aber Ananas heißt im Spanischen Pina, mit diesem Kringel über dem N



Geht beides.


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (6. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XDD need.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> XDD need.



Das gibt es aber bei fast allen Handys.^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (6. April 2011)

^ Eh... der Comic ist ja wohl mer obvious als obvious oder? o.O

Mit dem Need war gemeint dass ich die Funktion auch will dass ich auf dem Handy fliegen kann... <_<

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (7. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch wenn man ja nicht Quoten soll. Aber das ist einfach zu Geil


----------



## Manaori (7. April 2011)

Ich musste dreimal ghinschauen, bis ichs kapiert habe... hab mich das erste Mal total erschreckt


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein bitte nicht !!


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (7. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (7. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (7. April 2011)

check ich nicht


----------



## Hubautz (7. April 2011)

H2O ist Wasser 
H2O2 ( H20 too) st Wasserstoffperoxid.


----------



## Alux (7. April 2011)

Edit: Checks schon, hab nur nicht genau gelesen


----------



## Felix^^ (7. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (7. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Hitlerhaus?



hm ne ich glaub eher, dass das Dach etwas komisch gebaut ist


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hm ne ich glaub eher, dass das Dach etwas komisch gebaut ist



ich glaube schon, dass es aussehen soll wie Hitler. Zumindest heißt das Bild so.


----------



## TheGui (7. April 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> ich glaube schon, dass es aussehen soll wie Hitler. Zumindest heißt das Bild so.



gott bin ich dof.. hab nich dran gedacht mir die URL zeile anzuschauen >_>


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> H202



ich packs nicht... zuuu geil <3 ich liebe chemiewitze


----------



## yves1993 (7. April 2011)

Hitlerhaus, "altes" Meme vor 3 Tagen erschienen...

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/hitler-house




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vegeta...


----------



## Felix^^ (7. April 2011)

der auf dem rücksitz. hat der nen schnuller? xD


----------



## tear_jerker (8. April 2011)

mal davon ab das diese seite wohl eine komische definition von troll hat hier auch etwas aus der "über hatr.org" rubrik xD


----------



## Potpotom (8. April 2011)

Versteh ich nicht... was ist daran lustig? Das man Facepalm übersetzt hat?

Die Beschreibung an sich bringts doch voll auf den Punkt, oder nicht?


----------



## Dracun (8. April 2011)

Das man es WÖRTLICH übersetzt hat  Was ja unnötig ist, die einfache Erklärung was en FP ist hätte auch gereicht


----------



## tear_jerker (8. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht... was ist daran lustig? Das man Facepalm übersetzt hat?
> 
> Die Beschreibung an sich bringts doch voll auf den Punkt, oder nicht?



oha ich dachte die rote markierung ist eindeutig ^^
aber ums auch für nachfolgende klarer zu machen:
Facepalm ist falsch übersetzt mit gesichtspalme und das ist da bestimmt nicht nur ein google oder bubblefish fehler 
Face= Gesicht Palm=Handfläche oder auch Palme ......wenn man sich nun mal vor augen führt was ein facepalm ist kann die richtige übersetzung unmöglich was mit palmen zu tun haben


----------



## Potpotom (8. April 2011)

Ah, jetzt wo du es sagst... mir war nicht klar das "palm" auch Handfläche heisst (jajaja, palm-pc, jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke *g).

Ich fand zwar, dass das sinnfrei und bescheuert klingt - aber die Beschreibung drunter finde ich eigentlich echt gut. Den roten Kasten hab ich auch gesehen, der Groschen wollte dennoch nicht fallen.

Danke für die Erklärung. 


EDIT: So ein "Handflächenstrand" hätte auch was...  

btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2011)

Unwissende! Bernd lacht ueber Euch! Haette ich ein Bild davon - es waere jetzt passend...


----------



## Cantharion (8. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht... was ist daran lustig? Das man Facepalm übersetzt hat?
> 
> Die Beschreibung an sich bringts doch voll auf den Punkt, oder nicht?



palm of the hand = Handfläche daher kommt facepalm - nicht von Palme.


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (8. April 2011)

*Hier* der Link zum Artikel, das muss man sich im Original reinziehen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (8. April 2011)

Das Haftvermögen dieser Reifen wäre eigentlich eine wissenschaftlich tiefergehende Untersuchung wert; auf Trockenheit noch so einigermaßen auf dem Niveau von angerauhten Bananenschalen, dürfte es bei Feuchtigkeit jenes von nasser Seife auf poliertem Eis noch locker unterbieten, die Teile kleben dann auf der Straße wie ein Stein kopfüber an einer Hartholzdecke. Mit Nanolack und Teflonbeschichtung überzogene Lotosblüten sind dagegen klebrige Tesastreifen. Zu den Aquaplaningeigenschaften kann ich nichts sagen, so schnell wurde ich bei Regen mit diesen Reifen nie.

Omg... Made my Day AHAHAH XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> *Hier* der Link zum Artikel, das muss man sich im Original reinziehen.
> 
> 
> 
> REIFENBILD



Gibt Leute die können das brauchen. z.B. Bastler. Wir haben auch einen Nachbar, der aus Reifen Schaukeln baut usw.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (8. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gibt Leute die können das brauchen. z.B. Bastler. Wir haben auch einen Nachbar, der aus Reifen Schaukeln baut usw.



Jaaa aber 

"Geeignet für Selbstmörder mit Hang zum dramatischen Abgang, *zum Bau von Affenschaukeln* oder Sandkästen, als Gummipuffer für Kartbahn oder Fischkutter, für Straßenbarrikaden (obwohl, vermutlich brennt der Rotz nichtmal richtig), ...

*...**Das mit der Affenschaukel fällt mir grad ein laßt besser sein, gibt Ärger mit Peta, weil die Affenviecher keinen Halt finden werden und sich beim Abrutschen den Schwanzstummel verknacksen könnten. Streiche Affenschaukel....*


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Jaaa aber
> 
> "Geeignet für Selbstmörder mit Hang zum dramatischen Abgang, *zum Bau von Affenschaukeln* oder Sandkästen, als Gummipuffer für Kartbahn oder Fischkutter, für Straßenbarrikaden (obwohl, vermutlich brennt der Rotz nichtmal richtig), ...
> 
> *...**Das mit der Affenschaukel fällt mir grad ein laßt besser sein, gibt Ärger mit Peta, weil die Affenviecher keinen Halt finden werden und sich beim Abrutschen den Schwanzstummel verknacksen könnten. Streiche Affenschaukel....*



Ich muss grad an den Idioten auf Facebook denken, der Hamstereinkäufe missverstanden hat. Eine Affenschaukel ist einfach ein Reifen mit nem Seil dran, natürlich wo aufgehängt.


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Jaaa aber
> 
> "Geeignet für Selbstmörder mit Hang zum dramatischen Abgang, *zum Bau von Affenschaukeln* oder Sandkästen, als Gummipuffer für Kartbahn oder Fischkutter, für Straßenbarrikaden (obwohl, vermutlich brennt der Rotz nichtmal richtig), ...
> 
> *...**Das mit der Affenschaukel fällt mir grad ein laßt besser sein, gibt Ärger mit Peta, weil die Affenviecher keinen Halt finden werden und sich beim Abrutschen den Schwanzstummel verknacksen könnten. Streiche Affenschaukel....*



Ich meine jetzt mal, vom Text abgesehen, der Sinnesfrage her: Wofür zahlt jemand etwas dafür?^^


----------



## Tilbie (8. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (8. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt mal, vom Text abgesehen, der Sinnesfrage her: Wofür zahlt jemand etwas dafür?^^



Driftkönige


----------



## Dracun (8. April 2011)

Lool


> so eine miese stoppuhr hatte ich auch mal.. nicht darüber gewundert, daß ständig busse mit nordschleifentouristen an Ihnen kurvenaußen vorbeiziehen? und daß der Arbeiter mit dem weißen Farbeimerchen, der die Begrenzungslinie nachmalte, in Minute 7 noch immer neben Ihnen war?


----------



## jlij (8. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (8. April 2011)

Hmm nur was gibt mehr zu denken? Das ein kleiner Junge sich die Erotik DVD's anschaut oder das dort oben "Erotiek" steht


----------



## TheGui (8. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Hmm nur was gibt mehr zu denken? Das ein kleiner Junge sich die Erotik DVD's anschaut oder das dort oben "*Erotiek*" steht



Das is *Niederländisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**
*


----------



## Dracun (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch heute noch Zams Lieblinsgspielzeug .. bestimmt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (9. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Das is *Niederländisch
> *



Naja woher soll ich das wissen^^


----------



## Edou (9. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Naja woher soll ich das wissen^^



Weils aussieht als wär ne Katz´ drüber gelaufen.


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^peinlich sowas 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. April 2011)

Ist das der Neue Karate Kid? 
Sieht nach dem ollen Miyagi Style aus (Auftragen,polieren)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. April 2011)

lol, den mit cannabis bisher noch nicht gesehen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (10. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hau mich weg XDDDDDD


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. April 2011)

Bin zwar auch ein großer Bear Gryllz Fan, aber das folgende Bild hat halt recht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. April 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Bin zwar auch ein großer Bear Gryllz Fan, aber das folgende Bild hat halt recht



das stimmt zwar, aber Bear Grylls zeigt trotzdem mehr "Dinge" die man in einer "oh gott ich werde sterben" Situation machen kann.

gerad weil er ne Crew hinter sich hat und sich nicht drum kümmern muss ums Überleben zu kämpfen!

bei Stroud passiert manchmal einfach ewig lang nix :/ ausserdem zeigt er einem nur wie man überlebt, nicht wie man wieder heim kommt.

ich mag aber trotzdem beide Sendungen!

der größte unterschied ist aber, bei Strouds wird man hungrig wen man ihm beim essen zuschaut!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7khujSh6YTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (10. April 2011)

jetzt hab ich hunger auf fisch^^


----------



## Firun (10. April 2011)

Moderation:Haltet euch bitte zurück mit dem Posten von 9/11 verarsche Bildern zurück, Danke.


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Moderation:Haltet euch bitte zurück mit dem Posten von 9/11 verarsche Bildern zurück, Danke.



Gott sei Dank hab ich sofort alle gespeichert, ich fand se nämlich toll. 


BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2011)

"Probleme" mit Moderationsentscheidungen bitte nich im Thread sondern direkt an via PM mit dem Mod klären.

Haltet euch bitte an die Netiquette.


----------



## -Twilight- (11. April 2011)

was es nit alles gibt xD


----------



## Topfkopf (11. April 2011)

ROFL wie genial is das denn xD 

WoW saves life, WoW win!


----------



## moehrewinger (11. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cantharion (11. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


http://pic.phyrefile.com/s/sc/schumacherm/2011/04/11/2zgar6s.jpg

Keine Ahnung wie man das animiert uploaden kann...


----------



## yves1993 (11. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie jedes normale Bild einfügen? 

Mh lol wusste netmal dass man gifs als jpg abspeichern kann... Sachen gibts... xD


----------



## Tilbie (12. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (12. April 2011)

Bildüberschrift bei imgur: Mr. ET 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (12. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (12. April 2011)

[attachment=11823:motivator32352640cc7245762c6875adfe0bff73ec1fdad1.jpg]

^this

Edit: nur noch 100 posts dann haben wir 3000 Posts erreicht


----------



## Alux (12. April 2011)

beim ersten Blick musste ich an ZAM denken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> beim ersten Blick musste ich an ZAM denken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der Macht von Greyskull!

Ab jetzt werden Katzen rekrutiert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich die elektrische Zahnbürste eines pfiffigen Tüftlers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (12. April 2011)

*Dast ist mein Motto:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sieht ja episch aus :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (12. April 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> *Dast ist mein Motto:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



made my day^^


----------



## yves1993 (12. April 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> [attachment=11823:motivator32352640cc7245762c6875adfe0bff73ec1fdad1.jpg]
> 
> ^this
> 
> Edit: nur noch 100 posts dann haben wir 3000 Posts erreicht



Nur noch 10 Posts und ich bin bei 1337! <3

Pic: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> *Dast ist mein Motto:*
> Vor 4 kein Bier...



..aber ein Pilz wenn du willst


----------



## yves1993 (14. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich musste schmunzeln ;D


----------



## Bloodletting (14. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich musste schmunzeln ;D



Wie viele Frauen wohl schon auf die Idee gekommen sind ...


----------



## TheGui (14. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hatt das ne vibrationsfunktion?

btt. Kumpel, Zombiland war nur ein Film!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (14. April 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wie viele Frauen wohl schon auf die Idee gekommen sind ...



Gnaa ich wills nicht wissen... vorallem nicht nur Frauen O_o

Egal BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (14. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trololol 1337 Posts xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kurz OT 
weis wer wo ich das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in einer besseren Qualität herbekomm? Google rückt nix raus


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> kurz OT
> weis wer wo ich das hier
> 
> 
> ...



Unter welchem Suchbegriff hast du gesucht? Normalerweise gibts auf Wallbase oder 4walled viele Wallpaper in bester Auflösung


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

zuerst unter Google Bildersuche mit jarhead oilfields, kam nix gutes dann mal nur jarhead da hab ich das oben gepostete rausbekommen
hab jetzt auch bei 4walled und Wallbase geguckt da gibts des leider auch nicht


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2011)

Mh dann gibts wohl nur noch eine Seite wo du das nachfragen könntest, leider darf ich die hier nicht nennen :< (Vielleicht weisst du schon welche gemeint ist... Kleeblätter undso... 4 Stück) 

Oh und eeh BTT: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. April 2011)

Warum hast du das gleiche Bild zwei mal gepostet? oO


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Warum hast du das gleiche Bild zwei mal gepostet? oO



Oops, eh fascher explosm.net link, hatte soo viele in der Chronik dass ich doch den falschen genommen hab 


BTT: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mh dann gibts wohl nur noch eine Seite wo du das nachfragen könntest, leider darf ich die hier nicht nennen :< (Vielleicht weisst du schon welche gemeint ist... Kleeblätter undso... 4 Stück)



och verdammt ich steh am schlauch^^

BTW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> och verdammt ich steh am schlauch^^


Probier mal www.tineye.com
Link vom Bild oder Bild selber eingeben und der findet dann versch. Seiten wo das selbe Bild vorhanden ist. Vielleicht findest du da nen paar Infos


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2011)

Hab ihm schon alles via PM erklärt 

Außerdem würde ich, auch wenns Zensiert ist, nicht unbedingt Bilder davon posten egal welcher Zusammenhang sichtbar ist... ich persönlich sehe darin kein Problem weil nur Leute die die Seite bereits kennen darauf reagieren, aber die Mods hier haben dabei ein sehr kritisches Auge :/ 

(GnAAA ich wollte jetzt scho die ganze Zeit ein geiles Bild posten aber mir fällt bei Gott nicht ein welches... ._.) 

Egal dann mach ich jetzt n Füller- Bild aus ner alten Kollektion, hoffe nicht dass ich es schon hier mal geposted hab... ach egal wenn dann ist es sicher schon zu lange her 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Legt euch nicht mit Zam an 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (16. April 2011)

ZAM ftw!

_*R.I.P. Encyclopedia Dramatica *__*&#8224; *__*10.12.2004 - 15.04.2011 *__*&#8224;*_


Pic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (16. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> ZAM ftw!
> 
> _*R.I.P. Encyclopedia Dramatica *__*† *__*10.12.2004 - 15.04.2011 *__*†*_



Ich fühle mit dir, jetzt weiß ich nicht wo ich mir meine tägliche Dosis Lulz holen kann. (Nein, die hier verbotene Seite ist mir dann doch zu viel)

Hier noch ein pic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> ZAM ftw!
> 
> _*R.I.P. Encyclopedia Dramatica *__*&#8224; *__*10.12.2004 - 15.04.2011 *__*&#8224;*_






The schrieb:


> Ich fühle mit dir, jetzt weiß ich nicht wo ich mir meine tägliche Dosis Lulz holen kann. (Nein, die hier verbotene Seite ist mir dann doch zu viel)



guys, alles in butter http://forums.encycl...read.php?t=4743






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> guys, alles in butter http://forums.encycl...read.php?t=4743
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uaah ders mieees >___<''




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (16. April 2011)

Zwar kein Bild aber trotzdem genial:


Wie erschreckt man seinen Sitznachbar im Flugzeug, wenn es bereits in der Luft ist?

ANLEITUNG:

1. den Laptop auspacken

2. langsam und bedächtig den Laptop öffnen

3. einschalten

4. sich überzeugen ob der Sitznachbar zuschaut

5. Internet öffnen

6. Augen kurz schließen, wieder öffnen und den 

Blick gegen den Himmel

richten

7. tief einatmen und diesen Link öffnen:

http://www.myit-media.de/the_end.html 

8. nun den Gesichtsausdruck des Nachbarn

beobachten



Ich weiss dass das schon uralt ist, trotzdem :>

 (Mh ich könnte wohl nen 9. Schritt hinzuschreiben; Sich vorher vergewissern dass man die bescheuerten Werbepopups geblockt hat.)


----------



## Edou (16. April 2011)

bahahaha....geil^^


----------



## tear_jerker (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich weiß das ist gemein, aber ich konnt nicht mehr vor lachen xD

edit: komisch, in der vorschau funzt es. hier ein link zur seite  http://memerial.net/2124-worst-r2d2-costume-ever


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (16. April 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> [bild]



Lol, das is ja wirklich so xD


----------



## BlizzLord (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Fluchtwege benützen"

Soll das angepasstes Prolleten Deutsch sein?


----------



## yves1993 (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt ist es offiziell, mein Fahrrad kommt aus DER HÖLLE BUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> "Fluchtwege benützen"
> 
> Soll das angepasstes Prolleten Deutsch sein?



Na klar doch


----------



## Konov (16. April 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> "Fluchtwege benützen"
> 
> Soll das angepasstes Prolleten Deutsch sein?



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dich zu verschrecken: 

"Benützen" ist eine korrektes deutsches Wort. Es wird nur in bestimmten Regionen mehr, in anderen weniger benutzt und fällt wohl in die Kategorie Umgangssprache.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> beim ersten Blick musste ich an ZAM denken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



W T F


----------



## White_Sky (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist bestimmt die Traumfrau von Entropius!


----------



## Alux (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da is alles drin:

LCD Fernseher
Laptop
Soundanlage
und son Zeug


----------



## yves1993 (16. April 2011)

Galileo Big Pictures <3 

Hier das Siegerbild, ich finde es hat hier einen guten Platz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sigmea (16. April 2011)

Irgendwie fehlt da Russland. xD


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2011)

Das fehlt nicht, da gibt es östlich von Moskau nur nicht allzu viele Facebook-User.


----------



## Tyro (16. April 2011)

Spoiler






yves1993 schrieb:


> Galileo Big Pictures <3
> 
> Hier das Siegerbild, ich finde es hat hier einen guten Platz.
> 
> ...






Yes, ich bin nicht der einzige, der es sofort gesucht hat!


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. April 2011)

Seht ihr den dunklen Fleck da in Deutschland in der Südpfalz? Das bin ich!


----------



## The Paladin (16. April 2011)

Ich sehe Japan, (Good) Korea, Indien und sogar teile von Thailand. Aber kein China, warum bloß nur? ^^


----------



## Casp (16. April 2011)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt da Russland. xD



Wurde erklärt, Russland hat quasi ein eigenes "Facebook".


----------



## yves1993 (17. April 2011)

Naja bleiben wir doch mal beim thema _*BIG*_ Pictures 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh achja und _*BITTE UNTERLASST JEGLICHE POLITISCHE DISKUSSIONEN *_darüber, sonst entferne ich das Bild (falls ein Mod es nicht schon vorher tut) sofort.

Ihr riskiert damit den Thread! (Naja ich eigentlich genauso, aber das Bild ist soo genial ._.)


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. April 2011)

Nur mal so ne Frage: Was ist daran Lustig? Was bringt einen dabei zum Lachen?


----------



## BlizzLord (17. April 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage: Was ist daran Lustig? Was bringt einen dabei zum Lachen?



Welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum Lachen.
Dir muss es ja nicht gefallen.
Sowas ist nunmal schwarzer Humor.
Deal with it.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. April 2011)

Ich denke mit diesem Bild hab ich mein persönlich bestes Bild im Internet gefunden.
Danke dafür, danke.. &#9829;


Und um nicht ganz OT zu sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage: Was ist daran Lustig? Was bringt einen dabei zum Lachen?


Das FRage ich mich bei den ganzen lol,WTF oder wie ich sie nenne Kinderkritzeleien, auch


----------



## Konov (17. April 2011)

Mit dem gekritzelten Gesicht gibts ja mittlerweile soviele Bilder, der Trend ist an mir irgendwie auch vorübergegangen.
Finde es jetzt nicht übermässig lustig aber es ist auch nicht total blöd. Es kommt halt drauf in welchem Zusammenhang...

meistens kann ich aber nur sehr kurz drüber schmunzeln. Da sich die Fratzen der Gesichter immer wiederholen, scheint der Witz in der Wiederholung in unterschiedlichem Kontext zu liegen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (17. April 2011)

Casp schrieb:


> Wurde erklärt, Russland hat quasi ein eigenes "Facebook".



Warum wohl


----------



## tear_jerker (17. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mit dem gekritzelten Gesicht gibts ja mittlerweile soviele Bilder, der Trend ist an mir irgendwie auch vorübergegangen.
> Finde es jetzt nicht übermässig lustig aber es ist auch nicht total blöd. Es kommt halt drauf in welchem Zusammenhang...
> 
> meistens kann ich aber nur sehr kurz drüber schmunzeln. Da sich die Fratzen der Gesichter immer wiederholen, scheint der Witz in der Wiederholung in unterschiedlichem Kontext zu liegen.



das sind halt memes. lad dir ein template runter und versuch dich selber dran 
ich find die meisten sehr lustig ^^


----------



## nemø (17. April 2011)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/media/comics/?keywords=honorable-mention&view#/comic-2007-09-kithliona

Leider ja nicht mehr aktuell...Aber es geht auch andersherum!


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

Hahaha ich lieeebe diese Comics... xDD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PedoBear lässt grüssen


----------



## yves1993 (17. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

:_D


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolzi (18. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rassistisches Wörterbuch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## LeWhopper (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein


----------



## Tilbie (19. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie geil xD Vorallen das erste is gut. ^^


----------



## Auriga__ (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


// Mirrors Edge ftw *-*


----------



## nemø (19. April 2011)

Ahahaha, Geil!

btt
http://verydemotivational.memebase.com/upcoming/?pid=7526&from=recMap3


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol wenn es denn der text wenigstens sinn machen würde


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

Ach du auch 

Nigeria Connection ist in the House mann 

Hab auch direkt en Screeni von gemacht  Jetzt ist amtlich buffed ist berühmt


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Was sind das eigentlich für hässliche Comic-Fratzen, die auf jedem 3. Bild hier auftauchen?


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> die?



.. exakt.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2011)

http://knowyourmeme.com/

Dann nach... 

>Trollface
>Rage guy
>Pokerface
>Challenge Accepted
>everything went better than expected
>y u no
>okay
>forever alone
>EFG
>fuck yea

suchen, sich schlau machen und eventuell doch gefallen dran finden.
Ist halt einfach ein großer Teil der heutigen Internetkultur, muss man teilweise einfach nur durchlebt und verstanden haben um es lustig zu finden.

Ich gehe mal sowieso davon aus dass ältere Generationen dies nicht so empfinden, gibt aber auch viele Ausnahmen. 

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2011)

Die tauchen doch erst seit ein paar Monaten überall auf.


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2011)

Nichtmal die Startseite aufmachen... ._.

Die Meisten sind Abwandlungen vom Original Rageguy Meme der 2008 entstand. 
Die neueste Abwandlung die ich finden kann ist mindestens 1 Jahr alt...


----------



## tschilpi (19. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> BTT:


Hmm, die Barbiepuppe sieht ziemlich realistisch aus.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Hmm, die Barbiepuppe sieht ziemlich realistisch aus.



KEINE BILDER QUOTEN!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (19. April 2011)

Gonna catch 'em all, oder?   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (19. April 2011)

Wennschon sowas in nem Gameforum dann der




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

Diese Memmen .. das hat nix mit Internetkultur zu tun .. die sind zum größtenteils einfach nur schwachsinnig. Meine Meinung ... i such immer noch vergebens den Humor da drin .. und ich bin ein Mensch mit sehr viel Humor 

Aber dieser Thread heißt ja net "Was bringt die Allgemeinheit zum Lachen" Sondern "Was bringt euch zum Lachen" womit dich gemeint ist, halt was bringt den jenigem vor dem Monitor zum Lachen


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2011)

Manche find ich auch Blöd. Aber es gibt auch welche die ich echt witzig finde.


----------



## Blasto (19. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Diese Memmen .. das hat nix mit Internetkultur zu tun .. die sind zum größtenteils einfach nur schwachsinnig. Meine Meinung ... i such immer noch vergebens den Humor da drin .. und ich bin ein Mensch mit sehr viel Humor






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen  also ich finde die Internet Meme deshalb so geil weil sie so dumm sind x)


----------



## Fauzi (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Win!


----------



## Doomsta (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xp7YFndtcfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bau mir jz auch einen


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2011)

Darüber haben sie doch bei Galileo berichtet :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Omg das Bild is so imba xD


----------



## Dracun (20. April 2011)

Ein kreativer Bluescreen of Death aus dem Spiel Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines
Hab mich echt scheckig gelacht 
"Es wäre jetzt sicher wenn sie an ihren Happy Place gehen" 
Göttlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (20. April 2011)

Ist zwar kein Bild, aber lest Euch mal die Kundenrezensionen durch XD

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000R0JDSI/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=uwxgvzx-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B000R0JDSI

Ja ich könnte es auch als Bild machen, das hier spart aber mehr Platz.


----------



## tonygt (20. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Bild, aber lest Euch mal die Kundenrezensionen durch XD
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...ASIN=B000R0JDSI
> 
> Ja ich könnte es auch als Bild machen, das hier spart aber mehr Platz.



Unützes WIssen auf Facebook FTW !


----------



## yves1993 (20. April 2011)

Definitiv :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das... wär... soo geil XD


----------



## TheGui (20. April 2011)

naja, die könnten es auch so wie McDonalds machen und einfach alle trolldesigns löschen : /


----------



## BlizzLord (20. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> naja, die könnten es auch so wie McDonalds machen und einfach alle trolldesigns löschen : /



Haben halt keinen Humor. 
Wobei es muss ja alles immer 100% ansprechend sein damit bloß keiner an der Packung vorbeirennt.

Aber so ein Troll Gesicht uaf der Packung kommt bestimmt extrem Seriös rüber.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suesssauer (20. April 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass auf dem Bild gerade ein Blindgänger entschärft wird. Und während sich vorne konzentriert wird, ist der Herr hinten dabei, eine Tüte platzen zu lassen.



ich finds immer noch nicht witzig.


----------



## suesssauer (20. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> naja, die könnten es auch so wie McDonalds machen und einfach alle trolldesigns löschen : /



das machen die auch. Auf Brathähnchengeschmack bei Prilhinzuweisen wäre ja auch irreführend. Am Ende verderben sich ein paar Hirnis den Magen.


----------



## The Paladin (20. April 2011)

Das sind alte Neuigkeiten die ihr bringt

Hier ist das neueste vom Pril Wettbewerb

Pril Wettbewerb


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2011)

The schrieb:


> Das sind alte Neuigkeiten die ihr bringt
> 
> Hier ist das neueste vom Pril Wettbewerb
> 
> Pril Wettbewerb



Hermann ist eh der beste!


----------



## Meriane (20. April 2011)

http://mein.pril.de/galerie/page:1/direction:desc/sort:votes

HAHA das FUUU-Bild ist wirklich auf Platz 1 xD


----------



## Gazeran (20. April 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> http://mein.pril.de/...desc/sort:votes
> 
> HAHA das FUUU-Bild ist wirklich auf Platz 1 xD



AHAHA! lol! das pril kauf ich mir ^^


----------



## yves1993 (20. April 2011)

Ach wie ich diese Seite nur Liebe die hier nicht genannt werden darf :<

LANG LEBE HOCH ANON!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (21. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Bild, aber lest Euch mal die Kundenrezensionen durch XD
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...ASIN=B000R0JDSI
> 
> Ja ich könnte es auch als Bild machen, das hier spart aber mehr Platz.



Geil sind aber auch die Produktbilder der Kunden^^ Also zählt es ja schon hier rein.

Edit: Ahh das Priiiiiiiiiil kauf ich mir auch


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke floppydrive.. *g*


----------



## Blasto (21. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mah Bucket


----------



## floppydrive (21. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Danke floppydrive.. *g*




Immer wieder gern ZAM


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (21. April 2011)

Gerade erst gefunden und selbst herausgeschnitten ^_^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten ist natürlich das NES Spiel


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Am besten ist natürlich das NES Spiel



Das gibts schon seit einigen Jahren als Shirt


----------



## yves1993 (21. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (21. April 2011)

Wen interessieren schon Shirts^^

Hab es das erste mal gesehen


----------



## yves1993 (22. April 2011)

Man achte mal auf ihren Arm rechts im Bild... wtf o.O
Und so kacke wie der Song auch ist, für 13 Jahre sieht sie nicht schlecht aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

... Istr das Absicht, dass da der Name einer hier verbotenen Seite steht? oO


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Man achte mal auf ihren Arm rechts im Bild... wtf o.O
> Und so kacke wie der Song auch ist, für 13 Jahre sieht sie nicht schlecht aus.



Schnell schnell, bevor ein Mod kommt!


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> ... Istr das Absicht, dass da der Name einer hier verbotenen Seite steht? oO



Er hat wahrscheinlich einfach nicht nachgedacht und das Bild direkt von der Seite gepostet. Das passiert dann halt, aber Absicht ist es wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er hat wahrscheinlich einfach nicht nachgedacht und das Bild direkt von der Seite gepostet. Das passiert dann halt, aber Absicht ist es wahrscheinlich nicht.



*g+ Wollte nur drauf aufmerksam machen  Nicht dass der Thread wieder zu ist


----------



## yves1993 (22. April 2011)

Whoops, das passiert wenn man nicht 5x f5 drückt um sicherzugehen . Und dabei war das Bild nichteinmal direkt von der Seite, habs eigentlich aufm PC gespeichert... (Denk ich zumindest, kann auch sein dass meine Tasta wohl wieder nicht richtig copy pasted hat, der c Knopf ist stark abgenutzt...) Ist aber schon das 2te Mal jetzt -.-

Ne Absicht sollte das nicht sein, habs jetzt erstmal normal auf Imageshack geladen, sollte passen ._.

Danke für die Info, erst jetzt gemerkt.


----------



## tonygt (22. April 2011)

Ich versteh nicht was mit dem Arm sein soll.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht was mit dem Arm sein soll.




 ersuch mal den Arm so zu knicken wie die xD da brichste dir was


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> ersuch mal den Arm so zu knicken wie die xD da brichste dir was



Also, ich kann das ganz einfach und in nem noch krasseren Winkel


----------



## Dracun (22. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Also, ich kann das ganz einfach und in nem noch krasseren Winkel



pic or didnt happend!


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> pic or didnt happend!



Sobald ich ne Cam zur Verfügung hab, gern


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2011)

gut


----------



## Manaori (22. April 2011)

Hm. Grade mti der Handycam versucht, keine Chance >.> Muss wohl noch etwas warten  

Um das thema nicht ganz zu verfehlen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (22. April 2011)

21 Stunden? Meine Güte O_o

Edit: AAAAhhhhh der Button oben links mit lower the Volume ist ja fies.
2. Edit: Ich hab eben aufgehört und es geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Hilfe


----------



## Auriga__ (22. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (22. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> So viele die Random richtig hatten.
> 
> Hab ebenfalls zuerst an random gedacht :>
> Wohl weil ich soviel mit "randomness" zu tun hab
> ...



das is mir selbst passiert xD musste die missi seeeehr lange spielen ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (23. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja Ducking IPhone^^


----------



## LiangZhou (23. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yodaku (23. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Germanfreez (24. April 2011)

[attachment=11844:bild.de.png]


----------



## Falathrim (24. April 2011)

Germanfreez schrieb:


> Bieber-Bild



Das kann eigentlich nur Fake sein...alleine mit dem "den Bieber streichelt" wäre ja schon ins Englische übersetzt mit "stroke the Beaver" eine sehr seltsame Anspielung D:


----------



## Skatero (24. April 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich nur Fake sein...alleine mit dem "den Bieber streichelt" wäre ja schon ins Englische übersetzt mit "stroke the Beaver" eine sehr seltsame Anspielung D:



bild.de (Link zum Artikel) D:


----------



## Cantharion (24. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. April 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich nur Fake sein...alleine mit dem "den Bieber streichelt" wäre ja schon ins Englische übersetzt mit "stroke the Beaver" eine sehr seltsame Anspielung D:



Es ist die Bild was erwartest du da?


----------



## Edou (24. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (24. April 2011)

@edou: baaah deutsch!



und hier eins von meiner sammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (24. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu geil xD


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (25. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Chuck Nyam


----------



## Petersburg (25. April 2011)

Pro Tipp: Bilder von gewissen Seiten lieber speichern und auf einer richtigen Seite wieder hochladen.


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Das Chuck Nyan is ja mal geil xDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rekor (25. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (25. April 2011)

LMAO!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (25. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

Epic =D


----------



## LeWhopper (25. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein ich bin nicht Schwul. Aber das ist einfach zu lustig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (26. April 2011)




----------



## BlizzLord (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So fies. :>


----------



## yves1993 (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (26. April 2011)

Rekor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MADE MY DAY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omg ich kann nicht mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich reg mich gerad wieder über die Werbung auf =(


----------



## Cantharion (26. April 2011)

LOL @ Sh1k4ri!

krass, aber ich musste lachen...



BlizzLord schrieb:


> So fies. :>



alt, fies aber geil


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



W...T...F...


----------



## Potpotom (26. April 2011)

Mit realen Hoftieren...

Hmhm


----------



## schneemaus (26. April 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mit realen Hoftieren...
> 
> Hmhm



Mir ging gerade fast das Gleiche durch den Kopf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem die ersten beiden sind so verdammt wahr...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Kamsi (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (26. April 2011)

Das mach ich dann wenn ich sche*** Nachbarn hab xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mein Link


----------



## Damokles (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Willkommen bei den Buffedpfadfindern!
Jeden Tag ´ne gute Tat. Heute:
Wahrheitsgehalt von Signaturen prüfen.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

Schnucki .. hier damit du des geile Bild behalten kannst habs um 10 pixel kleiner gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt hat es nur noch 199 PIxel


----------



## Deathstyle (26. April 2011)

Es wär auch son Problem das Bild einfach auf 200x höhe zu skalieren?
Mimimi, echt.


----------



## yves1993 (26. April 2011)

Notfalls kannste das hier ja benutzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnarf das passiert wenn man den Thread nicht immer sofort refreshed xD

Egal dann hab ich mal noch was fürs Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belomil (26. April 2011)

Damokles schrieb:


> [Bild]
> 
> Willkommen bei den Buffedpfadfindern!
> Jeden Tag ´ne gute Tat. Heute:
> Wahrheitsgehalt von Signaturen prüfen.



tjo, da würd ich sagen, die aussage in deiner sig trifft voll und ganz zu, oder?


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

Yves i war schneller .. wuhahahahaha


----------



## yves1993 (26. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Yves i war schneller .. wuhahahahaha



Jop


----------



## Damokles (26. April 2011)

Belomil schrieb:


> tjo, da würd ich sagen, die aussage in deiner sig trifft voll und ganz zu, oder?



Ja sicher. Aus diesem Grund, ist das Bild genau da wo es jetzt ist!
Ich habe meinen Spaß.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



this ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (26. April 2011)

Damokles schrieb:


> Willkommen bei den Buffedpfadfindern!
> Jeden Tag ´ne gute Tat. Heute:
> Wahrheitsgehalt von Signaturen prüfen.



Ich dachte es geht um "Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werfen"  Da die Signatur vom Mod ja nicht grade klein aussieht ^^


----------



## Yadiz (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (27. April 2011)

Bahahaha XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fies, aber ich musste schmunzeln...


----------



## Yodaku (27. April 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben soeben ein erste Klasse Ticket in die Hölle gewonnen.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fies, aber ich musste schmunzeln...



Gasp! I felt a kick. 

Geil


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben soeben ein erste Klasse Ticket in die Hölle gewonnen.


Ich will auch eins. Darf ich die 72 Jungfrauen mitnehmen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. April 2011)

Das fehlt das passende FUUUUUU Bild dazu wie er sein E-Book liest und dann "Nur noch die letzten Zeilen. Bitte". Zack Strom weg. FUUUUUUU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [Gasp! I felt a kick!]


lol

hier übrigends der link zur news oben:
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3549052/Cops-to-quiz-Kung-Fu-Fighting-singer.html


----------



## LeWhopper (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (28. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na denn Gute Nacht^^

uppps, tatsächlich schon 1 Uhr - also gn8


----------



## Firun (28. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> naja über das Bild kann man streiten




Nein kann man nicht, so ein Bild gehört hier nicht rein, ich glaub es hackt!

@Bildposter Dominau , du fällst mir in letzter Zeit immer wieder Negativ mit deinen Beiträgen auf, bitte unterlasse sowas in Zukunft.


----------



## Niklasx (28. April 2011)

finde das besers gut, aber auch viele andere aus der "serie"^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (28. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Geiles T-Shirt ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. April 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht, so ein Bild gehört hier nicht rein, ich glaub es hackt!
> 
> @Bildposter Dominau , du fällst mir in letzter Zeit immer wieder Negativ mit deinen Beiträgen auf, bitte unterlasse sowas in Zukunft.



aha
und der andere der in seiner signatur ein auto durch eine menschenmenge brettern lässt? das hackt nicht oder was?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. April 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> aha
> und der andere der in seiner signatur ein auto durch eine menschenmenge brettern lässt? das hackt nicht oder was?


melden und gut ist... mods sehen nicht alles. der typ der ziwschen leichen kniete hackt aber wirklich


----------



## yves1993 (28. April 2011)

Tja dank solcher Leute wurde der Thread hier schon einmal dicht gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. April 2011)

Hach ja der rage-thread @yves^^
btw, wenn man bei google ms paint eingibt kommt der rage-thread als vorschlag, fuck yeah! xD


----------



## Edou (28. April 2011)

Lol, vorallem dieses "Thirsty?" dazu macht es Göttlich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (28. April 2011)

uiuiui das Bildchen hat sicher der Zoll geschossen . Immer diese Menschenschmuggler zzzzzz


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ich wäre fast an meinem Lachen erstickt. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (28. April 2011)

Würde da nicht dieses stophiphop.com drauf stehen würd ichs mir holen


----------



## Yodaku (28. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Würde da nicht dieses stophiphop.com drauf stehen würd ichs mir holen



Hab ich mir auch gedacht...


----------



## yves1993 (28. April 2011)

Mh ja der gute MS Paint Thread...

Leider ist er schon seit Wochen im Deadpool... -.-

Naja gibt genug andere Quellen... und das .gif mit dem Hund lass ich mal... kommt nicht gerade gut wenn man andere Poster drauf hinweist nicht angebrachte Bilder hier zu unterlassen 

Und hier eins der makabersten Tatoos das ich kenne...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht, so ein Bild gehört hier nicht rein, ich glaub es hackt!



mit Ich glaub darüber kann man streiten hab ich nur drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Ich finde sowas auch nicht gut, aber ich möchte mich nun einmal nicht dagegen oder dafür aussprechen. Ich bin halt der neutrale Beobachter.


----------



## yves1993 (28. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Würde da nicht dieses stophiphop.com drauf stehen würd ichs mir holen



Würdest du die uralte extrem bekannte Story dazu kennen würdest du es dir sofort holen.

Finde gerade den Originalthread auf sh.com nicht, der hier müsste aber das Gleiche sein: http://www.lustigestories.de/stories/irc_hacker.php


----------



## Deathstyle (28. April 2011)

Ich kenne die Story, allerdings steh ich auf HipHop und würde deswegen sowas nicht anziehen 
Vorallem gibts die Story in tausend Ausführungen und selbst ohne die Geschichte ist das Shirt fürn Nerd ziemlich witzig.


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> melden und gut ist... mods sehen nicht alles. der typ der ziwschen leichen kniete hackt aber wirklich



Also ich fands makaber und witzig

@ yves Tattoo:

Omg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will Ferrel is epic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mal bissl gespoilert, wird sonst arg lang 




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Also ,wenn die mal heiraten will sollte sie kein Rückenfreies Kleid tragen


----------



## Kamsi (28. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich wäre fast an meinem Lachen erstickt. ^^



Ich kapier das nicht.


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kapier das nicht.



Die IP auf dem T-Shirt ist die eigene im Normalfall. Also der eigene Rechner.
Das Shirt impliziert also, man hätte sich selbst gehackt.


----------



## Jester (28. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die IP auf dem T-Shirt ist die eigene im Normalfall. Also der eigene Rechner.
> Das Shirt impliziert also, man hätte sich selbst gehackt.



Hier der Originalthread!


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. April 2011)

Haha ich les auch immer Shampoo flaschen auf dem Klo wenn nix gscheits da is  xD


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die IP auf dem T-Shirt ist die eigene im Normalfall. Also der eigene Rechner.
> Das Shirt impliziert also, man hätte sich selbst gehackt.



Fast, die Loop-Adresse und nicht "die eigene im Normalfall". Es handelt sich dabei quasi um ein Netzwerk, das lokal auf dem Rechner ist. Gerade zum Testen für Netzwerkanwendungen ist die Gold wert.
Das Resultat ist aber gleich. ^^

Das T-Shirt kann man auf Amazon übrigens ohne sh.com kaufen.


----------



## Golfyarmani (28. April 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Haha ich les auch immer Shampoo flaschen auf dem Klo wenn nix gscheits da is xD




Das mache ich auch, aber ich kenne die alle schon!!

Was mach ich nun???


----------



## LeWhopper (28. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Just EPIC


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2011)

Ich hätte genr ein foreveralone-pony gesehen


----------



## Manaori (28. April 2011)

Grad eben so in Skype gehabt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß ja noch nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll xD (die erklärung habe ich aus Jugendschutzgründen weggeschnitten^^ )


----------



## Yodaku (28. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja noch nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll xD (die erklärung habe ich aus Jugendschutzgründen weggeschnitten^^ )



o.O wtf? ekelhaft... ich will nicht wissen woher man sowas kennen sollte.

also ich kann entziffern ".... in denen frauen mit rindereingeweide"oder i-sowas xD


----------



## Manaori (28. April 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> o.O wtf? ekelhaft... ich will nicht wissen woher man sowas kennen sollte.
> 
> also ich kann entziffern ".... in denen frauen mit rindereingeweide"oder i-sowas xD



Jap, damit fängts an, aber den rest..äh... der ist mindestens fsk 18 :S


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Jap, damit fängts an, aber den rest..äh... der ist mindestens fsk 18 :S



Schick mal PM.


----------



## LeWhopper (28. April 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich hätte genr ein foreveralone-pony gesehen



Ist doch drin^^ Das Lilane mit dem Riesenmund


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. April 2011)

Das "Okay" Face ist ja dabei, aber das "Actually..." nicht oder?
Das fänd ich noch ganz lustig mit den Ponys^^


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Ich will auch ne P.M


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. April 2011)

Nennt mich alt, aber kann mir mal einer erklären, woher dieser foreveralone-Mist kommt? Also wirklich lustig finde ich das irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Nennt mich alt, aber kann mir mal einer erklären, woher dieser foreveralone-Mist kommt? Also wirklich lustig finde ich das irgendwie nicht...



Ich bin für die auch schon zu alt. Soll wohl etwas mit Internet-Kultur zu tun haben.


----------



## Topfkopf (29. April 2011)

Ja, langsam wirds wirklich langweilig mit den Memes insgesamt, wirklich originell ist das nicht mehr...


----------



## Cantharion (29. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ist doch drin^^ Das Lilane mit dem Riesenmund



Das soll eher mein Avatar darstellen.
/e: Memes ftw


----------



## Cantharion (29. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja noch nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll xD (die erklärung habe ich aus Jugendschutzgründen weggeschnitten^^ )



Schick mal 'ne Rundmail mit der Erklärung an alle die deinen Post zitiert haben.


----------



## Manaori (29. April 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Schick mal 'ne Rundmail mit der Erklärung an alle die deinen Post zitiert haben.



Gerne. Noch wer oder wars das jetzt? XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (29. April 2011)

Mh ich stell mir nicht vor dass das schlimm sein sollte...

Wer die bestimmte Seite mit 4 Kleeblättern und die 2 bestimmten Boards die in Kleinbuschstaben sich spiegeln kennt, ist definitiv abgehärtet gegen alles.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mh ich stell mir nicht vor dass das schlimm sein sollte...
> 
> Wer die bestimmte Seite mit 4 Kleeblättern und die 2 bestimmten Boards die in Kleinbuschstaben sich spiegeln kennt, ist definitiv abgehärtet gegen alles.
> 
> ...



abgehärtet ist gut, viel eher ist einem das gleichgültig. da kommt mir ein dialog aus team america in den sinn: "Jetzt hab ich wirklich alles gesehen" "Wirklich alles?" "Ja!" "Haben sie gesehen wie einem man seinen eigenen Kopf isst?" "Neeeeeinnnnnn?!" "Dann haben sie nicht alles gesehen!" <-- gut möglich das ich das früher oder spöter am besagten ort noch sehe


----------



## yves1993 (29. April 2011)

Naja... ich kann mir nichts krankeres Vorstellen. Weils nicht wirklich möglich ist... Dort wurden schon Dinge geposted... woot ne das kann man nicht übertreffen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT... Ok jetzt ist es amtlich. Wenn ich irgendwann mit ner Frau zusammenlebe werde ich stets mein Essen selber machen. XD


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> BTT... Ok jetzt ist es amtlich. Wenn ich irgendwann mit ner Frau zusammenlebe werde ich stets mein Essen selber machen. XD



So etwas ist und bleibt allerdings nur ein feuchter Traum von Pupertierenden und findet höchstens in ganz schlechten Pornofilmen Anwendung.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> So etwas ist und bleibt allerdings nur ein feuchter Traum von Pupertierenden und findet höchstens in ganz schlechten Pornofilmen Anwendung.



In Pornofilmen wird gegessen?


----------



## Manaori (29. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> In Pornofilmen wird gegessen?




... Manchmal.... aber aus Rücksicht auf den guten geschmack und etwaige schwache Mägen vertiefe ich das hier nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> ... Manchmal.... aber aus Rücksicht auf den guten geschmack und etwaige schwache Mägen vertiefe ich das hier nicht.



Irgendwie musst du ziemlich oft bei deinen Postings auf den guten Geschmack Rücksicht nehmen. Was man daraus wohl für Schüsse ziehen könnte...


----------



## Manaori (29. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Irgendwie musst du ziemlich oft bei deinen Postings auf den guten Geschmack Rücksicht nehmen. Was man daraus wohl für Schüsse ziehen könnte...



Hey!° Ich gehe hier von meinem Wissen über gewisse Fetische aus,b itte keine Rückschlüsse auf meine Vorlieben ziehen!  Ich bin harmloser, als es den Anschein hat.


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Irgendwie musst du ziemlich oft bei deinen Postings auf den guten Geschmack Rücksicht nehmen. Was man daraus wohl für Schüsse ziehen könnte...




Er denkt dran dass in diesem Forum Kinder sind und will von den Mods keinen Rüffel?


----------



## Manaori (29. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Er denkt dran dass in diesem Forum Kinder sind und will von den Mods keinen Rüffel?



Sie, aber ja, das auch xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Er denkt dran dass in diesem Forum Kinder sind und will von den Mods keinen Rüffel?



Ich glaube, die Dinge die hier so unter vorgehaltener Hand getuschelt werden, würden alte Leute weitaus mehr schocken als Kinder.


----------



## Manaori (29. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Dinge die hier so unter vorgehaltener Hand getuschelt werden, würden alte Leute weitaus mehr schocken als Kinder.



Bestürzend aber vermutlich wahr. *seufz*


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Bestürzend aber vermutlich wahr. *seufz*



Wieso bestürzend?
Lieber ein paar Rentner verschrecken, als Kinder auf Lebenszeit schocken. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (29. April 2011)

lol


----------



## Manaori (29. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso bestürzend?
> Lieber ein paar Rentner verschrecken, als Kinder auf Lebenszeit schocken. ^^



Bestürzend, dass die Jugend schon so abgebrüht ist *g*


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Bestürzend, dass die Jugend schon so abgebrüht ist *g*




Wenn man bedenkt, wass man alles so in einem PCforum findet *hust*


----------



## Manaori (29. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, wass man alles so in einem PCforum findet *hust*



*prust* Ja, hier sammelt sich halt der "BOdensatz der Gesellschaft", ne?


----------



## H2OTest (29. April 2011)

passend zum Thema 

Edit : Bild ist weg


----------



## BlizzLord (29. April 2011)

Eine Seite komplett ohne Bilder geht in den Nachtschwärmer/Chat wenn ihr euch unterhalten wollt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas eklig aber irgendwie wahr.


----------



## Falathrim (29. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2011)

*Saufen ersetzt Yoga!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. April 2011)

Totaler Lachflash




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klasse Foto!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2011)

OMFG @ Edou 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (30. April 2011)

Ach deshalb verschwinden meine Socken immer


----------



## Felix^^ (30. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (30. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MADE MY DAY^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (30. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das unterste Bild sieht stark nach einer Metalband aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (1. Mai 2011)

Der vorher, nachher Effekt ist einfach der Brüller


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finster war’s, der Mond schien helle


----------



## The Paladin (1. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (2. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (2. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://s1.directuplo...hegolr6_jpg.htm




Paint lässt zu viel weiß :s


----------



## LeWhopper (2. Mai 2011)

Meinst du den Börsenanstieg?

Weil ehrlich gesagt versteh ich den Witz sonst nicht dahinter


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Mai 2011)

"US-Miliät soll Obama auf See bestattet haben"
Der am dicksten geschriebene Satz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja ja


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Mai 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Paint lässt zu viel weiß :s


Paint? windows 7 hat ein snipping tool für screenshots


----------



## Dolgrim (2. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Paint? windows 7 hat ein snipping tool für screenshots






Büro Rechner ist zu alt, der kann noch kein Win 7


----------



## LeWhopper (2. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> "US-Miliät soll Obama auf See bestattet haben"
> Der am dicksten geschriebene Satz



Und genau da drauf guck ich nicht  Danke


----------



## yves1993 (2. Mai 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> http://s1.directuplo...hegolr6_jpg.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a) Man kann im Paint die Bildgröße skalieren.

b) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier musste ich auch sooo extrem lachen als ich das sah... (Bitte nennt nicht den Namen der Seite..) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehm das Bild sofort raus wenn irgendwer hier meint er müsste eine politische Diskussion darüber starten.


----------



## Bjarnensen (2. Mai 2011)

Wumbo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finds beeindruckend, dass die Amis das schon letztes Jahr vorhergesehen haben. Japan meine ich


----------



## Knallfix (2. Mai 2011)

Vorhin gelesen:


> So Osama Bin Laden is dead, amazing what the Fat Americans can do when the Playstation Network is down



Knall


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GENAU SO ist es


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2011)

warum muss ich da an team america world police denken ^^

ansonsten mag ich jetzt atm nicht in der usa leben weil die warten doch jetzt nur jede minute auf den racheakt und in 4 monaten hat auch das wtc sein 10 jähriges der perfekte tag für die terroisten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Bjarnensen schrieb:


> Finds beeindruckend, dass die Amis das schon letztes Jahr vorhergesehen haben. Japan meine ich



Schon mal was von Nagasaki und Hiroshima gehört?


----------



## Thoor (2. Mai 2011)

Das Bild ist einfach nur epic =D


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Mai 2011)

Bjarnensen schrieb:


> Finds beeindruckend, dass die Amis das schon letztes Jahr vorhergesehen haben. Japan meine ich



kopf->Tisch?^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Mai 2011)

Bjarnensen schrieb:


> Finds beeindruckend, dass die Amis das schon letztes Jahr vorhergesehen haben. Japan meine ich



Und was genau meinst du jetzt damit?


----------



## Dominau (3. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Und was genau meinst du jetzt damit?



Auf dem zitierten Bild steht August 2010. Aber der GAU war ja im März 2011. Daher die Schlussfolgerung: Die Amis müssen hellsehen, denn schon 2010 war Japan als "radioactive" markiert.


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Mai 2011)

Hiroshima und Nagasaki waren 2011 ? - gut zu wissen


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Hiroshima und Nagasaki waren 2011 ? - gut zu wissen



Ohne Worte. Ist der Zusammenhang so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2011)

Selbst ich hab verstanden was Ceiwyn sagen wollte und ich bin manchmal nicht der hellste. ^^

Die Grafik von 2010 impliziert doch, dass die USA bereits vorher wussten, dass Japan "radioaktiv verseucht" ist.
Und wie könnte das wiederum sein?
Weil sie selbst das Land 1945 mit 2 Atombomben malträtiert haben...


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Mai 2011)

Das ist mir auch klar gewesen, ich wollte nur noch mal darauf hinweisen das Japan 2010 schon versucht war 
Egal wird OT.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Auf dem zitierten Bild steht August 2010. Aber der GAU war ja im März 2011. Daher die Schlussfolgerung: Die Amis müssen hellsehen, denn schon 2010 war Japan als "radioactive" markiert.



Aaaachso. Hatte das Datum nicht beachtet. Dennoch hat Bjarnensen da gefailt. ^^


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch klar gewesen, ich wollte nur noch mal darauf hinweisen das Japan 2010 schon versucht war
> Egal wird OT.



Ja, genau darum ging es ja 

Aber hatte nicht Bjarnesen etwas falsch verstanden? ^^


----------



## skyline930 (3. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ihr mal aufhören zu diskutieren, bevor hier wieder dicht ist?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören zu diskutieren, bevor hier wieder dicht ist?




Danke.  Nur leider wird das keine 2 Seiten halten :/ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharwen (4. Mai 2011)

ich musste so lachen, als ich das gesehen habe xD
(müsst raufklicken ums "abzuspielen" ^^)


----------



## Noxiel (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (4. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> [Bild]


Öhm... ok....lol^^


----------



## White_Sky (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. Mai 2011)

wow... einfach nur grandios


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste schon lange nicht mehr so lachen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (5. Mai 2011)

Die Taube made my Day


----------



## Thoor (5. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe den Typen! =D


----------



## Dominau (5. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (5. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Bild



What the... O_o


----------



## Falathrim (5. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> bild



roflmao


----------



## Silenzz (5. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> [Bild]


OMGÄHHHH


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Mai 2011)

EPIC ;D


----------



## Silenzz (5. Mai 2011)

Und da steht auch V-Plus, dass sind eindeutig Deutsche


----------



## yves1993 (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Textwall aus Respekt vor Ahramanyu, den Anderen Usern hier und auch einfach weils dann doch zuviel war entfernt. Wers geschafft hat gerade etwas davon zu lesen, ich kopiere alles in mein Profil wenn ich dort eine Blogseite finde (Ja ich kucke sehr selten da rein :<)
*
*


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Mai 2011)

Off-Topic und Bild des Anstoßes entfernt. Wenn ihr etwas unangebracht findet, reportet es, spart mir Arbeit beim löschen.


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Wollte noch kurz erwähnen, das wurde jetzt wohl falsch verstsanden  
Ich fühle mich nicht schlecht deswegen und ich sage anderen nicht, sie müssen sich schlecht fühlen, ich persönlich finde sowas einfach nicht witzig und kann nicht verstehen, dass man darüber lachen kann, aber ich lasse jedem die seine meinung und würde niemanden dafür verurteilen, solange ich ihn nicht kenne und einschätzen kann..

Und BtT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe das nicht als Angriff gedeutet, keine Sorge ^^
Ja, tun wir das, im Sinne der Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Dann bin ich beruhigt  

... Was.... ist das? Das sieht aus wie son patronengurt? o.O


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2011)

Shame on you! Das ist Chewbacca in Petform! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omg ich liebe Chewi. Beste Alien.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Mai 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Off-Topic und Bild des Anstoßes entfernt. Wenn ihr etwas unangebracht findet, reportet es, spart mir Arbeit beim löschen.



Also wenn es sein muss lösche ich meine Textwall auch, es ist ebenfalls OT und denke es gehört doch lieber in einen Blog. 

So erledigt... hier noch ein weiters Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Mai 2011)

Fiddle is on the map!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Von nem Thread aus der Designerlounge


----------



## Fuhunter (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Mai 2011)

Bobbelschrobbel schrieb:


> Aber haben die da nicht Krombacher? Sicher das das Amis sind?




ey,wenn ich den typen da sitzen sehe,dann bin ich ganz sicher das das deutsche sind...und achtet mal auf das öffentliche gebäude im hintergrund.diese roten backsteine mit blauen fenstern und farbtönen gibt es nur in deutschland

und ausserdem:haben amis überhaupt addiletten


----------



## Falathrim (6. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ey,wenn ich den typen da sitzen sehe,dann bin ich ganz sicher das das deutsche sind...und achtet mal auf das öffentliche gebäude im hintergrund.diese roten backsteine mit blauen fenstern und farbtönen gibt es nur in deutschland
> 
> und ausserdem:haben amis überhaupt addiletten



Beweis genug ist auch die Steckerleiste, die Euro-Standard ist...


----------



## Potpotom (6. Mai 2011)

Das scheinen mir irgendwelche Bundeswehr-Typen zu sein... vor der Gemeinde oder dergleichen werden ja die wenigsten einen Aufpump-Pool aufbauen wollen.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das scheinen mir irgendwelche Bundeswehr-Typen zu sein... vor der Gemeinde oder dergleichen werden ja die wenigsten einen Aufpump-Pool aufbauen wollen.




muss nicht zwangsläufig sein.ist bestimmt der rathausplatz udn da ist irgendeine sommergaudi angesagt...poolparty vorm rathaus oder so...und da haben die beim aufbau gleich mal ein lustiges bildchen gemacht


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Jaja.... "DU bist Deutschland"... Ne? xD

Zum Thema: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (6. Mai 2011)

Mach doch bitte Gebrauch von der tollen Spoiler-Funktion.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Mai 2011)

oder schau dir mal den Titel an...
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen? Bitte keine geposteten Bilder quoten! :


[/font]


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warnschild auf Stromkästen in Neuseeland


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (6. Mai 2011)

[Bild entfernt]

scheiiße wie geil


----------



## skyline930 (7. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lmao. 

LMAO²



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Mai 2011)

zu geil xD und statt irgendwelche zeitlupeneffekte, füllt sich bei carl jedes mal nee rage leiste wenn erkel da ist xD

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]edit: bild entfernt [/font]


----------



## Edou (7. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> zu geil xD und statt irgendwelche zeitlupeneffekte, füllt sich bei carl jedes mal nee rage leiste wenn erkel da ist xD



Das Bild ist doch schon Ur-Alt. Ein Klassiker, aber Ur-Alt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (8. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Omg zu geil xD)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sooo fucking true Ò_Ó


----------



## Tilbie (9. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Sooo fucking true Ò_Ó



Ohhhhhh ja!


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Mai 2011)

Printer sind Drucker right?


----------



## yves1993 (9. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lol musste dabei irgendwie total lachen xD

Inb4 ich bin langsam blablub, erst seit 3 Tagen Portal gemüüütlich am zocken und genieße es eher dass ich es zack zack durch haben will.
Und ja ich spoilere mich bei solchen Games ungerne, von daher erst jetzt gesehen <3


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Mai 2011)

Hach ich liebe VG Cats :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achtung Transformers in a Nutshell 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Lol musste dabei irgendwie total lachen xD
> 
> Inb4 ich bin langsam blablub, erst seit 3 Tagen Portal gemüüütlich am zocken und genieße es eher dass ich es zack zack durch haben will.
> Und ja ich spoilere mich bei solchen Games ungerne, von daher erst jetzt gesehen <3




die bei valve mögen wohl die simpsons^^


edit: bild entfernt


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Mai 2011)

Hach das ist auch göttlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (9. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> die bei valve mögen wohl die simpsons^^



*@tear_jerker* 

welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen? *Bitte keine geposteten Bilder quoten!* 
Ist dir der Thread Titel einfach nur zu umständlich geschrieben oder gehen dir die Regeln des Threads absichtlich am Hintern vorbei ??


In Zukunft bitte unterlassen, danke.


----------



## Rekor (9. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (9. Mai 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wie hier alle irgendwas nachplappern ohne davon ahnung zu haben.....
> 
> Fast jeder kopiert Texte, von anderen, es kann ja schliesslich keiner das Rad neu erfinden. Spricht auch nichts gegen solange man die Quelle angibt und das er nun mal leider "vergessen".
> 
> ...



Zwar kein Bild, aber ein lustiges Zitat ist lustig!


----------



## yves1993 (9. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> die bei valve mögen wohl die simpsons^^



Eigentlich gings mir dabei um die Anspielung auf den Bluescreen aber gut xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (9. Mai 2011)

SHIT MAH PANTZ!!!!!!


----------



## yves1993 (9. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (9. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (9. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Mai 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> *@tear_jerker*
> 
> welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen? *Bitte keine geposteten Bilder quoten!*
> Ist dir der Thread Titel einfach nur zu umständlich geschrieben oder gehen dir die Regeln des Threads absichtlich am Hintern vorbei ??
> ...



Tut mit ehrlich leid, aber fairerweise muss man sagen das die Titelunterschrift doch sehr unauffällig ist. Egal, jetzt weiß ichs ja und werde es in Zukunft besser machen 
Aber nen netteren Ton hätte ich mir schon gewünscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ka warum er das bild im richtigen post nicht anzeigt, in der vorschau udn auch im edit ist sichtabr, kann man aber mit rechtsklick und im neuen tab anzeigen umgehen


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2011)

Ich kann da nix rechtsklicken.
Und der Ton, in dem Firun das gesagt hat, war absolut in Ordnung. In diesem Thread kam das schon zigtausend mal, und immer wieder werden Bilder gequotet, obwohl es schon oft genug gesagt wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> [...]



AHAHAHAHAH Wie göttlich.


----------



## Lakor (10. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Atomkraft? HALT STOPP




Wie göttlich ist das denn bitte? Ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2011)

Den gibt's auch noch größer ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

^ Bin ich der Einzige ders nicht versteht? Klärt mich bitte auf D:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (10. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> [...]


WTF? O.O


----------



## Potpotom (10. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> ^ Bin ich der Einzige ders nicht versteht? Klärt mich bitte auf D:


Mal davon abgesehen, das dieser Typ alleine schon urkomisch aussieht... versteh ich das auch nicht. :-(


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2011)

Der Typ hatte einen ziemlich epischen Ausraster bei "Frauentausch" und das schon zu Beginn der Sendung. 
Muss man net kennen, i kenn den Ausraster auch nur aufgrund eines YT Links


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, das dieser Typ alleine schon urkomisch aussieht... versteh ich das auch nicht. :-(




Guckst du hier -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmBAOEZOyHM


----------



## Boogie42 (10. Mai 2011)

<3


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Guckst du hier -> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rmBAOEZOyHM



>Titel gelesen
>Froh darüber es nicht zu kennen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2011)

Offtopic FTW 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (10. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kann da nix rechtsklicken.
> Und der Ton, in dem Firun das gesagt hat, war absolut in Ordnung. In diesem Thread kam das schon zigtausend mal, und immer wieder werden Bilder gequotet, obwohl es schon oft genug gesagt wurde.



du findest wirklich das "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ist dir der Thread Titel einfach nur zu umständlich geschrieben oder gehen dir die Regeln des Threads absichtlich am Hintern vorbei ??" in ordnung ist?  gut, muss wohl an mir liegen...[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]



SO TRUE!!!!!


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> SO TRUE!!!!!



Indeed, dude.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Mai 2011)

Was man nicht alles auf Lachschon findet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (11. Mai 2011)

nein tut es nicht Arschloch bleibt Arschloch


----------



## Lakor (11. Mai 2011)

The schrieb:


> nein tut es nicht Arschloch bleibt Arschloch



Ich glaube kaum, dass der uns mit dem Bild davon überzeugen wollte, dass Hitler in Wirklichkeit nichts anderes als ein niedliches kleines Hundebaby war


----------



## Falathrim (11. Mai 2011)

The schrieb:


> nein tut es nicht Arschloch bleibt Arschloch



Humor ist wohl Geschmackssache


----------



## The Reptil (11. Mai 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Humor ist wohl Geschmackssache



das auf jeden Fall 
aber du könntest mir ja mal den Witz an denn ganzen Hitler fun pics erklären 

anti ot 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Mai 2011)

das cyanide bild gabs letzte seite schon 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (11. Mai 2011)

Mist muss schon ein paar Seiten her sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. Mai 2011)

Danke an Kyrador für diesen Link:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (12. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Keine ahnung wie ich das groß bekomme, sorry^^


----------



## Jester (12. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Danke an Kyrador für diesen Link:



Inwieweit entspricht das Bild der Wahrheit?!
Will sagen: Wird es wirklich Gnomen Druiden geben?


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Selbst wenn, fände ich es famos, wenn ihr das im WoW-Forum oder per PN klären könntet - aber nicht hier in diesem Thread, hier gibt's schon OT genug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Mai 2011)

HAAALT STOPP!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> HAAALT STOPP!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn schon, dann NUR mit Bild


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Wahahahaha diese Halt Stop Bilder sind echt die geilsten.
Der arme Kerl, wird von vorn bis hinten durch den Kakao gezogen...


----------



## Pickpocket (12. Mai 2011)

Selbs schuld


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Eigenproduktion, zum Ausdrucken und an den Putzmittelschrank hängen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (12. Mai 2011)

HAHAHA dieses Fischaug is einfach nur geil mit dem HALT STOP XD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. Mai 2011)

Definitv das Ava von Zam 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnert mich an mich, deswegen find ichs so lustig


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

Absolut unlustig.


----------



## Legendary (13. Mai 2011)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich finds auch scheiße...klar "welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen" aber ich sag mal so...ich hab eh schon nen miesen Humor und lach über alles aber was soll daran witzig sein? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Mai 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich finds auch scheiße...klar "welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen" aber ich sag mal so...ich hab eh schon nen miesen Humor und lach über alles aber was soll daran witzig sein?


Ach kommt schon, wer die Spongebobfolge kennt wird es doch halbwegs lustig finden!


----------



## Yadiz (13. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Order of the Empire! ^^


----------



## Skatero (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Absolut unlustig.



Oh! Der Richter über lustig und unlustig ist da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yodaku (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Absolut unlustig.



Wenn du die Folge kennst ist es schon ganz amüsant


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Oh! Der Richter über lustig und unlustig ist da.



Anwesend! Sonst noch was zu melden Kurzer?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obama ist einfach awesome!


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2011)

Hey Thoor, dein Avatar is falsch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zur aufklärung aller unwissenden 

und mein lustiges Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

Tut mir leid für OT, das Bild hatte ich mal als Avatar und hab da ganze noch in die Signatur reingeschrieben.... aber gewisse Leute scheinen etwas verwirrt und paranoid zu sein, danke nochmals für die 3 Tage Schreibsperre weil ich das buddhistische Symbol für Frieden als Avatar hatte, grosses Kino




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wuahahah, hoffentlich wird Obama wiedergewählt x)


----------



## Dracun (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor meinst du das Swastika?


----------



## yves1993 (13. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Thoor meinst du das Swastika?



Denke schon dass er das gemeint hat.

Manche Leute sind halt Überempfindlich UND Unwissend noch dazu. Sowas ist ein gefährlicher Cocktail für Entscheidungsgewalt...
Naja den Rest meiner Meinung dazu behalte ich mal für mich und setz dem OT hiermit einen Schlusspunkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (13. Mai 2011)

Also entweder bin ich grade vollkommen retadiert oder ich begreif das nicht


----------



## yves1993 (13. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Also entweder bin ich grade vollkommen retadiert oder ich begreif das nicht



Lies die Seite davor und das was Thoor geschrieben hat.

Er erhielt einen 3 Day Ban auf Buffed weil ein Hakenkreuz ein Teil seines Avatars war (Zumindest interpretiere ich das aus dem Text heraus) total unberechtigt weil das Hakenkreuz überhaupt nichts mit Hitler zu tun hatte. 
Das Bild von TheGui triffts eigentlich ganz genau, sozusagen eine Kurzfassung von dem hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svastika 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (13. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Lies die Seite davor und das was Thoor geschrieben hat.
> 
> Er erhielt einen 3 Day Ban auf Buffed weil ein Hakenkreuz ein Teil seines Avatars war (Zumindest interpretiere ich das aus dem Text heraus) total unberechtigt weil das Hakenkreuz überhaupt nichts mit Hitler zu tun hatte.
> Das Bild von TheGui triffts eigentlich ganz genau, sozusagen eine Kurzfassung von dem hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svastika




Das habe ich schon verstanden . 

Es geht um das Bild was du gepostet hast "They Dance with your brain".

Ich glaub ich seh da den tieferen Sinn nicht oder erkenne einfach irgendwas nicht, zumindest versteh ichs nicht^^.


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> [Katzenfrage]




Genial


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

@The_Gui: Ich misch mich jetzt mal nicht als Aushilfspolizist oder Moralapostel ein, aber verfassungswidrige Symbole haben die Mods hier schön ofter zum Bannhammer getrieben, egal in welchem Kontext sie stehen. Ist dabei egal, ob das jetzt buddhistisch gemeint ist. Das hat auch nix mit Paranoia zu tun, die Seite kann richtige Probleme kriegen, wenn hier so was gepostet wird..


----------



## yves1993 (13. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon verstanden .
> 
> Es geht um das Bild was du gepostet hast "They Dance with your brain".
> 
> Ich glaub ich seh da den tieferen Sinn nicht oder erkenne einfach irgendwas nicht, zumindest versteh ichs nicht^^.



Oh sorry... Er verarscht sozusagen die User indem er so schreibt als würde er die Katze zum Experimentieren umbringen, Er steckt nicht wirklich eine Katze da rein  Die Reaktionen der Poster soll das witzige am Bild ausmachen. (Siehe den Link unterm Bild, "Art of trolling.com"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<OT entfernt>


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ehm eben nicht. Denn es gibt keinen Grund dafür. Nach dem Satz müsste Wikipedia ja auch rechtliche Probleme damit bekommen... Von wem auch immer Buffed dann "Probleme bekäme" können sie das eben mit dem Argument rausziehen dass das Hakenkreuz (Vorallem in dieser Form und vorallem weil nochmal in der Signatur explizit darauf hingewiesen wird um Fehlinterpretationen zu vermeiden, was Thoor nichteinmal machen müsste) nur in der national Sozialistischen Flagge illegal ist. Alles andere gehört zur jeweiligen Religion. (Nur das könnte man noch als Bangrund rausschlagen da Religiöse Konflikte hier auf Buffed nicht gerne gesehen werden, bzw in Threads als OT, sowas führte schon sehr oft zu /closes) --> Wobei ich hier nichteinmal einen religiösen Konflikt sehe...



Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen Wikipedia und einem Spieleforum geläufig? Aber was solls, ist ja nicht mein Problem.


----------



## yves1993 (13. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen Wikipedia und einem Spieleforum geläufig? Aber was solls, ist ja nicht mein Problem.



Schon aber rein technisch gesehen... egal habe den Post wegen OT gelöscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

Einfach nur PWND




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2011)

thoor..................


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> thoor..................



Na komm schon... hier wurde schon viel heftigers Zeug gepostet -.- und sonst mach ichs halt wieder weg... D:


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2011)

heftiger vielleicht, aber denkst du wirklich das den mods die schwarzen balken da reichen?


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> heftiger vielleicht, aber denkst du wirklich das den mods die schwarzen balken da reichen?



Besser...?


----------



## yves1993 (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Besser...?



Trollface fehlt, sonst ganz ok. 8/10

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Oh sorry... Er verarscht sozusagen die User indem er so schreibt als würde er die Katze zum Experimentieren umbringen, Er steckt nicht wirklich eine Katze da rein  Die Reaktionen der Poster soll das witzige am Bild ausmachen. (Siehe den Link unterm Bild, "Art of trolling.com"



Der eigentliche Witz ist aber, dass das das Experiment mit Schrödingers Katze beschreibt. Und anscheinend da keiner das Experiment kennt...


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Besser...?



mir persönlich ists ja egal. ist ja nicht so das ich nicht die seite kenne wo es herkommt. aber buffed hat klare linien und seit neuestem werden die auch härter durchgesetzt. ich wollte dir nur einen gefallen tun


----------



## Thoor (13. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mir persönlich ists ja egal. ist ja nicht so das ich nicht die seite kenne wo es herkommt. aber buffed hat klare linien und seit neuestem werden die auch härter durchgesetzt. ich wollte dir nur einen gefallen tun



Herkommen tuts von imageshak. ist die seite jetzt auch verpönt oder was o.O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2011)

Alter Schwede, ist das hier ein OT-Thread ? Entweder ihr postet Bilder oder lasst es ganz, sowas nervt einfach nur noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pickpocket (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Today's Cyanide&Happiness <3 Liebe diese Comics und diesen Humor!


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

Iwas ist da schief gelaufen, hatte nämlich eine Erklärung zum Dance with your Brain gegeben und danach editiert weil irgendwer vom Katzenbild gesprochen hat... bin ich wohl durcheinander geraten.

Egal wurde ja jetzt gesagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (14. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fies....


----------



## skyline930 (14. Mai 2011)

Warum könnt ihr nicht mal aufhören einfach nur Offtopic zu posten?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach zu blöd zum bild einfügen xS


----------



## yves1993 (15. Mai 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> ach zu blöd zum bild einfügen xS






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitteschön. Musst bei jedem Bild immer darauf rechtsklicken und dann auf Grafik anzeigen, dies ist der direkte Link zum Server wo die Grafik also das Bild gespeichert ist.

Oft kann Buffed mit der Verlinkung zu dynamischen Webseiten nichts anfangen...^^


----------



## Dominau (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Mai 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> [TONIGHT...]



EPIC! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (16. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (16. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HAHAHA ich habe sie geliebt diese Typen ausm ersten Age of Empires xD


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> HAHAHA ich habe sie geliebt diese Typen ausm ersten Age of Empires xD



Ich auch *_* das bild ist genial


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> HAHAHA ich habe sie geliebt diese Typen ausm ersten Age of Empires xD



OMG das waren noch Zeiten xD

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da haste dein pic Thoor.


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> OMG das waren noch Zeiten xD



Wie war das mit "OMFG KEIN POST OHNE BILD WTF"? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (16. Mai 2011)

Oh man, ich lach echt immer wieder über diese Bilder  







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Mai 2011)

Haha ders geil! D


----------



## Perkone (16. Mai 2011)

HAHAHA LOL is das geil xD

Topic: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (16. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die amerikaner ... ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (16. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem "Beer Store" ist ja auch mal viel zu gut  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nemø (16. Mai 2011)

Ha, das Muster!



"Mein Kind wird gemobbt!" "Also, meins wäscht sich noch selber."


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bwahahaha


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> HAHAHA ich habe sie geliebt diese Typen ausm ersten Age of Empires xD




Ich Frage mich wie stark Zuckerberg ist... Nicht ohne Grund wird er zu den Roten bekehrt 
Ich weiss noch als ich's immer heimlich vor Jahren gespielt hab als meine Mutter im Bett war 
Achja...
E=MC2 
^^


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (17. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Achja...
> E=MC2
> ^^



Also wirklich, das macht man doch nicht.... XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (17. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Abbottabad




Ich fall echt vom Stuhl, der ist zu gut  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Edou (17. Mai 2011)

eh wtf?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Abbotabbat mal sehn wers nicht kapiert *g*


/edit le letzten post reporten...da buggt iwas.


----------



## appeal109 (17. Mai 2011)

Die Brücke mit den Penis-Schatten, klasse, vor allem, wenn man schonmal in London war... hab das exact selbe bild, is die brücke am Big Ben und den Houses of Parliaments rüber richtung London Eye... haben wir gelacht^^
"Je später der Tag, desto länger der Schwanz..."^


----------



## Perkone (17. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

XD


----------



## yves1993 (17. Mai 2011)

Naaaachschuuub! Danke Luc <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... xD


----------



## Olliruh (17. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2011)

appeal109 schrieb:


> Die Brücke mit den Penis-Schatten, klasse, vor allem, wenn man schonmal in London war... hab das exact selbe bild, is die brücke am Big Ben und den Houses of Parliaments rüber richtung London Eye... haben wir gelacht^^
> "Je später der Tag, desto länger der Schwanz..."^




Das is Im Englischen aber besser^^ -"How longer the day...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie... geil. XD


----------



## Dracun (18. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe diesen Kater


----------



## Olliruh (18. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (19. Mai 2011)

Das is cewl @Nox  Vor allem der Typ am Fenster im Ersten Bild "HAAAX" XD


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Mai 2011)

Die Anons sind genial^^ Nebenbei bemerkt: Ps3-Chan ist eindeutig sexier als Xbox360-Chan 
MOOOOOOOOOOMENT WTF als ich das 2te mal hingeguckt habe...wo zur Hölle steckt das Lan-Kabel drin 
achja...Newfags 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (19. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> achja...Newfags



Do you smell what the Rock is cookin'?
The rocks land a smackout...

THE ROCK SAYS! THE ROCK SAYS! THE ROCK SAYS! THE ROCK SAYS! 
No you won't! And shut your mouth...

:stopmusic: --> ... xD

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (19. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Mai 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Anons sind genial^^ Nebenbei bemerkt: Ps3-Chan ist eindeutig sexier als Xbox360-Chan






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (19. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (19. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (22. Mai 2011)

Bild in der Sig.....


----------



## nemø (22. Mai 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab das jetzt bei 4 Versuchen genau kein Mal geschafft. und ich bin jeweils etwa 70-80 links weiter, beim ersten sogar an die 140

Habe dabei Endlosketten durch Zum-Nexten-Wort gehen übersprungen, sonst aber nach Prinzip gearbeitet.


----------



## Legendary (22. Mai 2011)

Lol das hat wirklich geklappt bei mir. xD

Bin auf die englische Seite von Wikipedia und hab da auf der 1. Seite irgendeinen Artikel angeklickt. Nach mehrmaligen Klicken auf den 1. Link bin ich erst auf School, dann mathematics und dann auf modern philosophy gekommen und schlussendlich auf philosophy.


----------



## Kannagas (22. Mai 2011)

Bild eins ist gut im Sandkasten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Ich hab das jetzt bei 4 Versuchen genau kein Mal geschafft. und ich bin jeweils etwa 70-80 links weiter, beim ersten sogar an die 140
> 
> Habe dabei Endlosketten durch Zum-Nexten-Wort gehen übersprungen, sonst aber nach Prinzip gearbeitet.



Bei mir hat's auch geklappt O_O

Quark - Elementary Particle - Substructure - Mathematic logic - Mathematics - Quantity - Property (philosophy) - Modern philosophy


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

*Hermann Hesse* (German pronunciation: [&#712;h&#603;&#592;&#815;man &#712;h&#603;s&#601;]) (July 2, 1877 &#8211; August 9, 1962) was a German-born Swiss poet, novelist, and painter. In 1946, he received the Nobel Prize in Literature.
Since 1901, the *Nobel Prize for Literature* (Swedish: _Nobelpriset i litteratur_) has been awarded annually to an author from any country who has, in the words from the will of Alfred Nobel
*Alfred Bernhard Nobel* (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pronunciation (help·info)) (21 October 1833 &#8211; 10 December 1896) was a Swedish
*Sweden* (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[sup]i[/sup] /&#712;swi&#720;d&#601;n/ _*swee*-d&#601;n_; Swedish: _Sverige_ pronounced [&#712;sværj&#603;] (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 listen)), officially the *Kingdom of Sweden* (Swedish: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _Konungariket Sverige_ (help·info)), is a Nordic country 
The *Nordic countries* make up a region in Northern Europe and the North Atlantic
The *Atlantic Ocean* is the second-largest of the world's oceanic 
An *ocean* (from Greek &#8040;&#954;&#949;&#945;&#957;&#8056;&#962;, "_okeanos_" Oceanus[sup][1][/sup]) is a major body of saline water
*Seawater* is water
*Water* is a chemical substance
In chemistry,
*Chemistry* (the etymology of the word has been much disputed)[sup][1][/sup] is the science 
*Science* (from Latin: _scientia_ meaning "knowledge") is an enterprise that builds and organizes knowledge
*Knowledge* is a collection of facts
The word *fact* can refer to verified information 
*Information* in its most restricted technical sense is an ordered sequence of
In mathematics,
*Mathematics* is the study of quantity
*Quantity* is a kind of property
In modern philosophy, mathematics and logic, a *property* is an attribute of an object


Ich glaubs nicht ....


----------



## Reflox (22. Mai 2011)

Bei mir hat es nicht geklappt. Ich bin immerwieder im Kreis gegangen...


----------



## schneemaus (22. Mai 2011)

Aber irgendwie kommt jeder über information, mathematics und property hin, war bei mir auch so xD


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habs mal mit dem Herrn Adolf probiert und bin dann auch bei Philosophy gelandet


----------



## Dominau (22. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es nicht geklappt. Ich bin immerwieder im Kreis gegangen...



Genau das selbe bei mir :<


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Mai 2011)

Wenn mans richtig macht und vor allem bei englischen Einträgen, dann klappt es immer.


----------



## EspCap (22. Mai 2011)

Was habt ihr denn für Artikel genommen? Ich bin sogar von Scuba diving recht schnell darauf gekommen. Ich glaube mit der deutschen Wiki klappt es nicht so gut.


----------



## yves1993 (22. Mai 2011)

Diese Wikipedia Games sind schon so alt wie die Seite selbst... 

Und eeh wie wärs mal mit BTT?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Mai 2011)

bei der deutschen wiki bin ich immer wieer bei wissenschaft vorbeigekommen^^

deutschland, land der autobauer und kernspalter

btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (22. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (22. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (22. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohen Worte :S


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für Artikel genommen? Ich bin sogar von Scuba diving recht schnell darauf gekommen. Ich glaube mit der deutschen Wiki klappt es nicht so gut.





Also selbst mit World of Warcraft klappt es (:


----------



## jolk (22. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ohen Worte :S



das ist doch nur lustig, wenn man die zehntausend photoshop varianten davon hat 

edit.: die ich jetzt eben suche


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Was mich zum Lachen bringt... dieses Bild eben in WoT geschossen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wusste nicht dass mein Panzeroberschütze Manfried FEIERABEND heißt...


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Mai 2011)

mhh PZ III  ;D

nerviges kleines Teil

Ich hab trotzdem bessere namen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> mhh PZ III ;D
> 
> nerviges kleines Teil
> 
> ...





Top! Vorallem Abraham Abraham


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2011)

Tja wir wissen doch alle, dass eine geheime Organisation namens NEW WORLD ORDER, in der Bush Mitglied ist, versucht, die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen.^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Mai 2011)

wo ihr gerade dabei seid:
selten so gelacht xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1lA6SV4Nw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (23. Mai 2011)

@ichbinnichtschuld

1: Es ist ein Video
2: Es ist zu lang als dass ich es anschauen will
3: ??????
4: Profit

@yves1993

You Sir just won the Internet!

Und noch ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derAres (23. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> xD





Die Flugnummer ist frei erfunden :-D ... oder wurde sie nachträglich verändert?

_*Akte-X-Melodie*_
_
_
_
_
_----------------_
_
_
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## yves1993 (23. Mai 2011)

The schrieb:


> @ichbinnichtschuld
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den werden die Meisten hier wohl eh nicht verstehen :O
Deswegen habe ich mich bisher eigtl auch zurückgehalten mit meinem /piep/ EpicThreads Ordner ...^^

@ Über mir war das netmal "Dito"? Hab das Bild ma vor ner Ewigkeit gesehen und irgendwie noch mit Dito und nicht Ditto in Erinnerung... mmh.

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Srsly... Don't do it.


----------



## Lakor (23. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Den werden die Meisten hier wohl eh nicht verstehen :O
> Deswegen habe ich mich bisher eigtl auch zurückgehalten mit meinem /piep/ EpicThreads Ordner ...^^
> 
> @ Über mir war das netmal "Dito"? Hab das Bild ma vor ner Ewigkeit gesehen und irgendwie noch mit Dito und nicht Ditto in Erinnerung... mmh.
> ...



AHHHH, Interaktive Bilder sollten verboten werden! Ich hätte drauf hören sollen xD.

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nandina (23. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> xD



er heißt nicht George W Bush, sondern George Walker Bush, also stimmt das nicht ganz mit den 11 Buchstaben


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorie-Bild



Mein Nachname ist übrigens 11 Buchstaben lang.

Damit es nicht ganz OT ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (23. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Fail xD


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG wie ekelhaft!!!


----------



## TheGui (23. Mai 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> OMG wie ekelhaft!!!



nich so schlimm wie blue waffle oder lemonparty!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> nich so schlimm wie blue waffle oder lemonparty!




beschmutzt...beschmutzt...beschmutzt


----------



## yves1993 (23. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> nich so schlimm wie blue waffle oder lemonparty!



Du hast red pancake vergessen. Relativ neu auf dem Markt. *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Mai 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> OMG wie ekelhaft!!!





Alux schrieb:


> beschmutzt...beschmutzt...beschmutzt



Ihr wisst schon dass da steht dass man es NICHT googeln soll? Ich habs mir gar nicht angetan, weil ich wusste dass es eklig ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon dass da steht dass man es NICHT googeln soll? Ich habs mir gar nicht angetan, weil ich wusste dass es eklig ist...



Reverse psychology und so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (24. Mai 2011)

Mann. Warum sehe ich immer so geile Bilder wenn ich grade was trinke oder esse. Jedes mal verschluck ich mich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Mai 2011)

hää...bei mir
linke hand = ringfinger länger als zeigefinger
rechte hand = zeigefinger länger als ringfinger
WTF!


----------



## Potpotom (24. Mai 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> linke hand = ringfinger länger als zeigefinger
> rechte hand = zeigefinger länger als ringfinger


Man soll ja auch nicht mit Papis Kreissäge spielen...


Hey ho... ich bin ein Macho. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich das jetzt gut finde. 

btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (24. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (24. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









^_^


----------



## yves1993 (24. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frag mich eigtl wieso ich den nich scho lange geposted habe.. O.o


----------



## TheGui (24. Mai 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hää...bei mir
> linke hand = ringfinger länger als zeigefinger
> rechte hand = zeigefinger länger als ringfinger
> WTF!


dan solltest du aufpassen welche Hand du nutzt um dir einsame Stunden zu versüßen!


----------



## Lakor (24. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Frag mich eigtl wieso ich den nich scho lange geposted habe.. O.o



Weil es völlig gegen den guten Geschmack geht?


----------



## Dominau (24. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thihihi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Mai 2011)

Der Katzen-meme da oben ist genial, mehr davon bitte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2011)

Ja die sind klasse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (25. Mai 2011)

Da es keinen anderen Thread gibt für witzige sachen kommts halt hier rein:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Aktion-Korper-Werbeflache-leben-lang-/110686895873?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item19c573ff01

so zum brüllen


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Da es keinen anderen Thread gibt für witzige sachen kommts halt hier rein:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/A...=item19c573ff01
> so zum brüllen



Hahahaha, bekommt für 65 Euro nen hässliches Tattoo aufn Rücken. xD


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2011)

omg...

Ja, mein Unternehmen möchte ich unbedingt auf so einem Hempfling verewigen - oder wartet, vllt. doch lieber die Konkurrenz, bestenfalls eine Marketingkaschemme. Wuahaha.


----------



## Cantharion (25. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Da es keinen anderen Thread gibt für witzige sachen kommts halt hier rein:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/A...=item19c573ff01
> 
> so zum brüllen



Wie geil! u made my day *weiterverschick*


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Da es keinen anderen Thread gibt für witzige sachen kommts halt hier rein:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/A...=item19c573ff01
> 
> so zum brüllen



hm, da kann man für ihn nur hoffen, daß einer seiner Kumpels der Höchstbietende war.


----------



## Lakor (25. Mai 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hm, da kann man für ihn nur hoffen, daß einer seiner Kumpels der Höchstbietende war.



Bist du bekloppt?^^ Also das wäre bei meinem Freundeskreis Kreis das "Worst-Case" Szenario. Jeder würde dem Kumpel mit Freude vorschreiben sich einen Penis oder Hello Kitty oder Ähnliches auf den Rücken zu tättowieren. Wenn ich überlege was da bei uns rumkommen würde, mir wäre jede Werbung für wirklich jede Firma lieber 




BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dominau (25. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Bist du bekloppt?^^ Also das wäre bei meinem Freundeskreis Kreis das "Worst-Case" Szenario. Jeder würde dem Kumpel mit Freude vorschreiben sich einen Penis oder Hello Kitty oder Ähnliches auf den Rücken zu tättowieren. Wenn ich überlege was da bei uns rumkommen würde, mir wäre jede Werbung für wirklich jede Firma lieber



Ich glaube das jeder Freund darauf  bieten würde, um dann nichts stechen zu lassen..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die armen armen Mädchen. 
Kriegen ihren ersten Penis nicht in den Medien sondern in der Schule zu sehen und zwar nichtmal in Real.

Man kann sich aber auch aufregen..


----------



## Gramarye (25. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Da es keinen anderen Thread gibt für witzige sachen kommts halt hier rein:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/A...=item19c573ff01
> 
> so zum brüllen





> [font="'Arial Black"]*bis 10000,00€ bei Auktionsende übernehmen Sie die Kosten für das Tattoo u.*[/font][font="'Arial Black"]*ab 10001,00€ bei Auktionsende werde ich die Kosten übernehmen.*[/font][font="'Arial Black"]*Da hier auf die Werbefläche geboten wird und nicht auf die zuständige Dienstleistung!*[/font]



Der hat sich aber mehr erhofft...


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Mai 2011)

Kostenloser Versand: Will der seinen Torso per Post verschicken?   




Was für ein "Geschäftsgenie".


----------



## Cantharion (25. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Da es keinen anderen Thread gibt für witzige sachen kommts halt hier rein:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/A...=item19c573ff01
> 
> so zum brüllen


 *Demnach sollte Ihr Gebot, im ermessen der genialen Aktion und meiner Würde sein!!!*
als hätte er die mit dieser Auktion nicht verloren. xD

Wer bietet auf sowas, und dann auch nur 63 Euro ? Ich sehs vor mir: Ein Spinner mit mürrischem Gesichtsausdruck 65 Euro in der Hand und ein "Tierkadaverbeseitigung Gelsenkirchen AG auf dem Rücken"


----------



## Doomsta (25. Mai 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...0&v=MpOBizzuFOc[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OMG wie ich diese Bilder liebe <3 <3 ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste sofort an ZAM denken^^


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Mai 2011)

GEIL, wenn das ZAM sieht haha D


----------



## Dracun (25. Mai 2011)

Hat er wahrscheinlich schon


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Viel zu sperrig .... aber ich wills! *g*


----------



## TheGui (26. Mai 2011)

OMG wie geil!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (26. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niklasx (26. Mai 2011)

ich finde allgemein die bilder hier bei buffed "Spaß zu später Stunde" lustig.
nicht alle, aber viele sind echt geil!


----------



## LeWhopper (26. Mai 2011)

Da surft man durch die weiten des Internets und auf einmal sieht man so was  
Andere mögens vil. ekelig finden aber ich musste beim ersten Blick drauf lachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


----------------------------------------------
Unabhängig von oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (26. Mai 2011)

lol


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (26. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> [...]


WTF? :O


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

Das ist nur eins von einigen "Easter Eggs" beim Google Translator. Mal von Deutsch auf Englisch einstellen und 15x den Buchstaben ä eingeben. Oder "Daniel Düsentrieb" eingeben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (26. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Google Übersetzer du kannst auch mal "Die Schw****** von England" eingeben  

Mfg Slayed


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

Also... Bei mir kommt da die völlig korrekte, englische Übersetzung o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer macht das nicht so?


----------



## tonygt (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich zieh mir vor Tequilla trinken auch immer Salz durch die Nase


----------



## Meriane (26. Mai 2011)

Normalerweise kommt das Salz auf die Hand und wird dann abgelutscht, der Tequila hinterher und dann in ne Zitrone beissen. 

Gibt aber anscheinend auch die Hardcore Variante mit Salz durch die Nase ziehen und Zitrone ins Auge drücken xD


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

Wirklich verstanden hast du den Witz nicht, oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2011)

Hahaha, das ist zu geil mit dem Blowjob und dann am Ende die Fratze da.. oh man so herrlich.


----------



## Tonkra (27. Mai 2011)

*
Unter "sinnvoll" fallen diese 3* :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*

Marken*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (27. Mai 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Normalerweise kommt das Salz auf die Hand und wird dann abgelutscht, der Tequila hinterher und dann in ne Zitrone beissen.



So kenn ich es aber auch. Und ich hab noch nicht gehört das man sich das durch die Nase zieht.
Ist ja eklig


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> So kenn ich es aber auch. Und ich hab noch nicht gehört das man sich das durch die Nase zieht.
> Ist ja eklig



Das nennt man Tequila Stuntman. Gibt es, aber irgendwie glaube ich da nicht dran, dass es sich auf den Foto um Salz handelt


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Mai 2011)

nach dem wodkatampon wundert mich nix mehr in dieser richtung ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Mai 2011)

youtube :O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. Mai 2011)

Bezogen auf die Tequila-Ergo Diskussion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (27. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also ich zieh mir vor Tequilla trinken auch immer Salz durch die Nase



Und vögel währenddessen prostituierte im tollen HMI top 5 Club, natürlich auf kosten der firma und unversteuert... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-CAzowbg1M
da wird einem echt schlecht.


----------



## TheGui (27. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Mai 2011)

vorsicht mit dem bilderquoten leute, hab da vor nicht all zu langer zeit nen ziemlichen anschiss von mods bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. Mai 2011)

Video und gequotetes Bild entfernt.

@Topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2011)

^Ahahaha WIN!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (27. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mhm.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobaBasti (28. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wo ihr gerade dabei seid:
> selten so gelacht xD
> VIDEO



Na lol das mit dem Taxi: 26.6.11 da hab ich geburtstag^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poseidoom (28. Mai 2011)

Es ist so wahr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (29. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (29. Mai 2011)

Was ist an den ganzen Strich Zeichnungen so Witzig?


----------



## Jerx (29. Mai 2011)

frag ich mich auch schon die ganze zeit xD ich glaube wir sind einfach 

A: zu dumm es zu kapieren ;P oder

B: unser IQ ist zu hoch um solche witze nicht zu rallen xD


----------



## Golfyarmani (29. Mai 2011)

Oder wir sind einfach schon zu alt um sowas zu verstehen.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Mai 2011)

know your meme^^


----------



## Blooddrainer (29. Mai 2011)

Mir gings eher um das "wololo" , ist aus Age of Empires.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2011)

Jerx schrieb:


> frag ich mich auch schon die ganze zeit xD ich glaube wir sind einfach
> 
> A: zu dumm es zu kapieren ;P oder
> 
> B: unser IQ ist zu hoch um solche witze nicht zu rallen xD



also B bezweifle ich doch :>

Um den Witz oben zu verstehen benötigt es eine Handvoll an Informationen die euch anscheinend fehlen.
Dazu dürft ihr nicht die "Strichmänchen" als den eiegntlichen Witz sehen, Die sind nur das Medium.
(leicht zu zeichnen und somit kann jeder seiner creativität freien Lauf lassen!)


----------



## derAres (29. Mai 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Was ist an den ganzen Strich Zeichnungen so Witzig?



In Age of Empires gab es Mönche. Mit denen konnte man feindliche Einheiten "Bekehren" und sie zu deinen eigenen Einheiten machen. Während diesem Prozess machten die Mönche dieses geile "Wololo" Geräusch. Wenn die Farbe des Feindes plötzlich zu deiner eigenen Farbe wurde, war der Gegner erfolgreich bekehrt.

In den USA und einigen anderen Orten herrscht in gewissen konservativen Kreisen die Meinung dass Homosexualität ansteckend ist.

Versteht ihr den Witz nun?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (29. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2011)

Den "Welche Bilder bringen euch zum heulen" Thread gibts ja leider nich...

Langsam frag ich mich was für Leute da so bei Blizzard arbeiten, irgednwie fühl ich mich gerade komplett verarscht xD

Das kann doch bestimmt noch jemand toppen oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Mai 2011)

Hrhr. 

Bewegung hat noch keinem geschadet! ^^


----------



## Sabito (29. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mal quer durch KAlimdor geflogen, nur weil ich vom Steinkrallengebirge nach Desolace fliegen wollte, habe davon leider vergessen einen Screen zu machen.^^


----------



## yves1993 (29. Mai 2011)

Klar, den hab ich vor einigen Monaten sogar hier geposted...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (29. Mai 2011)

Was regt ihr euch auf? Man sieht doch ganz klar, dass da ein Berg dazwischen ist! Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft verlangen, dass ein Greif o.ä. da drüber fliegt.



Wer Ironie hier vorfindet, darf diese behalten.

Aber zurück zum Thema: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Mai 2011)

Weil es so lang ist, kommt mein Bild in nen Spoiler, damit ihr nicht 10 Jahre scrollen müsst, bis ihr zum nächsten Bild kommt 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (30. Mai 2011)

WTF DDD


----------



## LoLTroll (30. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Weil es so lang ist, kommt mein Bild in nen Spoiler, damit ihr nicht 10 Jahre scrollen müsst, bis ihr zum nächsten Bild kommt



Das Ding ist aber nur geil, wenn man es mit den original Song mit dem es gemacht wurde anschaut:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTKxuerZr9U


----------



## TheGui (30. Mai 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VTKxuerZr9U






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW WTF, mir fällt jetz erst auf das Hitler Cat im Hintergrund sitzt!


----------



## LeWhopper (30. Mai 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Das Ding ist aber nur geil, wenn man es mit den original Song mit dem es gemacht wurde anschaut:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VTKxuerZr9U



Das Bild ist der Wahnsinn. Aber leider ist das Video eher schlecht als recht.

Zurück zum Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2011)

Left 4 Dead fun. <3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Das Bild ist der Wahnsinn. Aber leider ist das Video eher schlecht als recht.
> 
> Zurück zum Thema:
> 
> [LEFT 4 DEAD comci]



Die sind auch genial.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



True, true


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (31. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Mai 2011)

Ist das Bobby kotick?


----------



## Blasto (31. Mai 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ist das Bobby kotick?


Ja


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Mai 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Ja




Ah wegen CoD: ELITE

Ich verstehe D


----------



## Blasto (1. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ah wegen CoD: ELITE
> 
> Ich verstehe D



Naja nicht nur sondern auch wegen dem lieben Löwe x: aber ich will nicht zuviel OT machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: wobei das ein riesen fehler von Blizzard Activision ist gerade jetzt so einen service einzuführen wen Battlefield 3 bald erscheint :/


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

'
Nich pöse nehmen Mädels


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (1. Juni 2011)

http://www.bundeskanzlerin.de/nn_707282/Content/DE/AudioVideo/2011/Video/2011-05-28-Sportschau/2011-05-28-sportschau.html

"Wenn die unverkennbare Sportschaumusik erklingt, weiß jeder Fußballfan sofort: jetzt wirds spektakulär."

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAhajhajhAJHAJHAHAHHAhahahahahah HINTERF*TZIGE SCHLANGE


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juni 2011)

Doomsta schrieb:


> http://www.bundeskan...sportschau.html
> 
> "Wenn die unverkennbare Sportschaumusik erklingt, weiß jeder Fußballfan sofort: jetzt wirds spektakulär."
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAhajhajhAJHAJHAHAHHAhahahahahah HINTERF*TZIGE SCHLANGE



Ähm irgendwie falscher Thread... passt eher in den Youtube oder was regt Euch SO RICHTIG auf? Thread....

btw die klingt in dem Video als hätte die sich iwas zur Beruhigung reingezogen... O.o

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urte-gurke (1. Juni 2011)

Hahaha, oje. 
Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen, weil ich weiblich bin aber mich über frauenfeindliche Witze und Bilder kaputtlachen kann, mich allerdings "oh-das-Baby-macht-aber-total-lustiges-Zeug"-Bilder nicht mal zum schmunzeln bringen können???


----------



## Pickpocket (1. Juni 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juni 2011)

LOL! GEIL!  DAS wäre echt geilomatiko


----------



## TrollJumper (1. Juni 2011)

wisst ihr wie geil das im Restaurant als Kellner kommen würde?


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Argh so true >.<


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (3. Juni 2011)

Das arme Kind 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2011)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich eher zu heulen :-O_


----------



## Silenzz (3. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Eigentlich eher zu heulen :-O[/i]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bzw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2011)

Wtf. Bin mir sicher das hier gestern schon geposted zu haben Oo... oder ich verwechsle grad ma wieder was... Blödes Hirn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bleibt doch mal aktuell Jungs... also bitte.

Hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (3. Juni 2011)

Nenene...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<3


----------



## skyline930 (3. Juni 2011)

@ minecraft : So true xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe eine vage Vermutung, nämlich das ich meinen Papierkorb nur ein bisschen öfter leeren sollte.


----------



## TrollJumper (3. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine vage Vermutung, nämlich das ich meinen Papierkorb nur ein bisschen öfter leeren sollte.



Perfekt um sich eine Kaffee, Tee oder Cappuccino zu machen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cantharion (4. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yodaku (4. Juni 2011)

[attachment=11950:ehec werbung.jpg]


----------



## Dominau (4. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Cantharion
dein erstes Bild erinnert mich an diesen Joke:
Ein Eisenwarenfirma beauftragt eine Werbeagentur damit, eine Reklame für ihre neuen Titannägel anzufertigen.
Beim ersten Meeting bringt die Agentur ihren ersten Entwurf mit. Drauf zu sehen ist Jesus  am Kreuz genagelt und der Unterschrift"Unsere Nägel halten ewig"
Die Eisenwarenfirma ganz empört "Das geht so nicht, machen sie das bein nchsten mal besser"
Zweites meeting: Diesmal bringt die Agentur ein Bild mit wie Jesus aus den Händen blutend unterm Kreuz liegt und der Unterschrift"Mit unseren Nägeln wär das nicht passiert"

Ich hoffe ich trete damit niemanden auf den Schlips


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> @Cantharion
> dein erstes Bild erinnert mich an diesen Joke:
> Ein Eisenwarenfirma beauftragt eine Werbeagentur damit, eine Reklame für ihre neuen Titannägel anzufertigen.
> Beim ersten Meeting bringt die Agentur ihren ersten Entwurf mit. Drauf zu sehen ist Jesus  am Kreuz genagelt und der Unterschrift"Unsere Nägel halten ewig"
> ...



mir schon, ich meine so simple Rechtschreibfehler, der Inhalt is mir egal


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> mir schon, ich meine so simple Rechtschreibfehler, der Inhalt is mir egal



Oh sweet irony!
Ich mein , wenn man schon sowas kritisiert, dann sollte man doch bitte auch selber auf sein Schriftbild achten.


Aber hier etwas was zum eigentlichen Thema passt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Oh sweet irony!
> Ich mein , wenn man schon sowas kritisiert, dann sollte man doch bitte auch selber auf sein Schriftbild achten.



Wenn ich meine Meinung festhalten will und es sich nicht um ein wichtiges Thema handelt kann ich ruhig ohne Grammatik bzw. Rechtschreibung schreiben.
Ein Witz hingegen ist eine Sammlung von Wörtern und dies Wörter müssen der deutschen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik unterstehen, da ansonsten der Sinn verloren gehen kann.


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Juni 2011)

Ja. Hört ihr auch blablupp?
Und außerdem, warum dürfen wir uns an deiner so hoch geschätzten Meinung eines so unwichtigen Themas ergötzen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ja. Hört ihr auch blablupp?
> Und außerdem, warum dürfen wir uns an deiner so hoch geschätzten Meinung eines so unwichtigen Themas ergötzen?



Keine Ahnung, ich rede halt gerne.


----------



## TrollJumper (4. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich rede halt gerne.



Du meinst schreiben? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Du meinst schreiben? ^^



Naja in Foren gilt die Gleichung Reden=Schreiben


----------



## Perkone (4. Juni 2011)

rofl @sora xD das echt geil ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Juni 2011)

Unterlasst bitte diese kindisches Anfeindungen. Dies ist ein Thread über lustige Bilder, nicht üer lächerliche Diskussionen,


----------



## Terrorzapfen (5. Juni 2011)

stolpere gerade über diese "Schlachtpläne"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2011)

postet doch mal was das man nicht auf der startseite von failbog bzw, memebase findet : /




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

Nö. Wenn mich was da zum lachen bringt poste ichs hier... wenns einem nicht passt, dann is es sein/ihr Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Juni 2011)

wo es gerade schüttet und die sonne scheint




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2011)

dan wird der thread ziemlich wertlos wen man eh alles erneut beim täglichen failblog surfen sieht.
als wärs so schwer was auf den zig unterregistern von Failblog zu finden : / gibt ja genug lustige sachen abseits der Startseite!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velynn (5. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieso kenne ich solche leute?


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2011)

Naja ich find es eig ganz gut das die Leute das hier posten ,denn ich bin nur auf KYM unterwegs & kenn deswegen die ganzen Bilder nicht


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2011)

Velynn schrieb:


> wieso kenne ich solche leute?



Was ne hässliche Ziege ist denn das o.O


----------



## Velynn (5. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was ne hässliche Ziege ist denn das o.O



meine charmante nachbarin


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (5. Juni 2011)

Kennt einer von euch cleverbot.com?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (5. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

Meckert doch net rum was wer hier lustig findet oder ob Mainstream oder net.

Ich kenne alle Quellen und surfe relativ krass in all diesen Memes rum inklusive der Seite die die Mods hier net sehen wollen und hier findet man sehr sehr oft immer verschiedene und aktuelle Bilder (und manchmal sogar hier zuerst)...

Der Thread hier ist eine eigene Quelle geworden und ist komplett anders wie die anderen Quellen die ich jetzt zB nutze.

Außerdem kennt nicht jeder das Deep Web bzw hält sich nicht wirklich viel damit auf... Und der Thread hier stirbt wohl nie aus... der AMSPRT ist es leider seit Cata und auch andere tolle Seiten die es mal gab sind heute weg oder so verschandelt dass sie nichtmehr lustig sind...

Der Thread hier ist eine gute Alternative und sorgt bei mir zumindest immernoch für viel "Lulz"

Von daher: /contribute und BTT --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was hier auch geschafft wurde gibts sonst wo nur selten anzutreffen: Ofte Wiederholungen von bereits bekannten Dingen... bisher nur in etwa 10 Bilder gehabt die schonmal geposted wurden... auf 180 Seiten ist das wenig. (bzw 3,6k Posts)


----------



## Auriga__ (5. Juni 2011)

Passend zur laufenden Diskussion hier... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (5. Juni 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch cleverbot.com?



Hmm kann man von Cleverbot.com gebannt sein? 
Bei mir ist der "Think About It!" und "Think For Me" Button Grau und ich kann ihn nicht anklicken, genau so wenig kann ich da irgendeinen Text hinn schreiben.
Wie hab ich das wieder hinn bekommen?


----------



## Auriga__ (5. Juni 2011)

A propos Chatbot...
www.titane.ca

Have fun und so xDD Ich hab mich so kaputt gelacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hmm kann man von Cleverbot.com gebannt sein?
> Bei mir ist der "Think About It!" und "Think For Me" Button Grau und ich kann ihn nicht anklicken, genau so wenig kann ich da irgendeinen Text hinn schreiben.
> Wie hab ich das wieder hinn bekommen?



Eventuell blockt auch dein Browser einige Scripts... versuchs mal mit nem alternativen Internetbrowser... Denke nicht dass man dort nen Ip Ban bekommen kann... bzw WIE wenn doch...^^ 


Mh ne neue Seite möchte ich nicht ohne Bild belassen c:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (5. Juni 2011)

God is a pervert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (5. Juni 2011)

Velynn schrieb:


> meine charmante nachbarin



da muss man doch echt mal schmunzeln :>


----------



## Falathrim (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (6. Juni 2011)

> kennt nicht jeder das Deep Web






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (7. Juni 2011)

Yay neue Quelle gefunden *_*

Da schmeiss ich doch glatt n paar rein <3



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sollte erstmal genug sein <3


----------



## LeWhopper (7. Juni 2011)

Haha das vierte von Oben war sicher der Abschluss Kill


----------



## yves1993 (7. Juni 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Haha das vierte von Oben war sicher der Abschluss Kill



;_D ma kucken ob das ding in meine sig passt <3 

yay :3 Doof nur 3 Zeilen maximal... egal fliegt halt das RRF raus... eh nich so pralle gewesen


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herrlich, dieser Haitzinger...beim Zeitungslesen so weggekracht


----------



## Dominau (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Juni 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> BILD



ehh... meine Nerdsensoren schlagen aus ^^
Forever kann da schonmal gestrichen werden.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juni 2011)

Wow... wenn ich die Intention dahinter richtig interpretiere ist das überhaupt nicht so dumm wie es auf den ersten Blick erscheint... ist zwar lustig aber ziemlich schlau...


----------



## Lakor (10. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Wow... wenn ich die Intention dahinter richtig interpretiere ist das überhaupt nicht so dumm wie es auf den ersten Blick erscheint... ist zwar lustig aber ziemlich schlau...



Ist es auch nicht... Ich denke zwar, dass es relativ naiv ist, aber bei Gott wenn es klappt, dann möchte ich diesen Dieb kennen lernen


----------



## jlij (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Zweites Bild



Sicher, dass es da nichts zu zensieren gibt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juni 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es da nichts zu zensieren gibt?



Übersehen 

Ist übrigens nicht mehr so tragisch wie es mal war, kam in einigen Threads bereits eine Nennung der Seite ohne weiteres Beachten von Mods etc... obwohl die sogar einige Posts darunter im selben Thread was reingeschrieben haben.. .aber gut ich editier es mal :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Juni 2011)

bitte bitte biiitteeeeeee.... erklärt mir mal bitte den witz dieses bildes. worin liegt der sinn? ich verstehe es einfach nicht...
so was dämliches echt ey... manchmal frag ich mich wirklich wie das sein kann das man sowas in irgendeiner weise lustig findet. das nimmt ja ausmaße an...

aber danke übrigens für das nutzen der spoiler funktion eurer "forever alone" bla bla schrottbilder, jetzt muss ich weniger scrollen


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omg....google ist manchmal einfach Göttlich. xD (Nicht als Rassismus meinerseits betrachten bitte, danke. )


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juni 2011)

kA wieso ihr immer alle meckern müsst... der Thread is in erster Linie ja da für Bilder die einen selber zum lolen bringen... Und der Witz ist dass es sehr oft vorkommt dass die Werbebanner (englisch halt ad. für advertisement) erst viel später geladen werden obwohl die webseite längst feritg geladen ist, dann rutscht die ganze seite runter und da wo man in dem moment hinklicken wollte klickt man halt falsch...

Und die LOLfaces machen es noch lustiger... natürlich muss man dafür erstmal die ganzen Memes miterlebt haben... ^^ (bzw wenigstens kennen)


BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juni 2011)

Haha der is gut


----------



## Velynn (10. Juni 2011)

AMERICAN BEAUTY




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (10. Juni 2011)

Gibt Leute, die stehen drauf.


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Juni 2011)

@Velynn: Wen erinnert das auch an feed - friss oder stirb? xD

aber am besten is die Gurke


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2011)

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542896537459309004/334C8514EF765967115EFB24D51EAB755FCF1D28/

HöHö keline Anspielung im Duke auf den MasterChief .. Rüstung is was für Weicheier


----------



## LeWhopper (11. Juni 2011)

NEEEEEEEINNNNNNNN

Das Angebot ist weg  Dabei wollte ich grade bieten ;P

Edit: Noch was gefunden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lustigerweise steht unten bei den Kommentaren das der Typ jetzt bei wieder über knapp 500 Freunde verfügen soll


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Juni 2011)

@ego1899
Bitte keine Bilder quoten. Das kann hier durchaus zur Verwarnung führen.


----------



## Auriga__ (11. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Der hier isn bisschen heikel, aber ich musste schmunzeln...   


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. Juni 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Der hier isn bisschen heikel, aber ich musste schmunzeln...



Ich bin weggebrochen.  Made my evening. <3


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Juni 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> bitte bitte biiitteeeeeee.... erklärt mir mal bitte den witz dieses bildes. worin liegt der sinn? ich verstehe es einfach nicht...
> so was dämliches echt ey... manchmal frag ich mich wirklich wie das sein kann das man sowas in irgendeiner weise lustig findet. das nimmt ja ausmaße an...
> 
> aber danke übrigens für das nutzen der spoiler funktion eurer "forever alone" bla bla schrottbilder, jetzt muss ich weniger scrollen




es geht darum das der user auf den awesome thread klicken möchte und im letzten moment oben eine add aufplopt, damit das ganz nach unterverschiebt und der zeiger damit ausversehen auf den gay thread klickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AHAHAH ich kann netmehr... XD


----------



## Ernst Haft (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (12. Juni 2011)

ich will auch solche schwerter


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> ich will auch solche schwerter



Und dann? Stellst dich damit in den Garten wie der dicke Kerl und tust so, als wärst du cool. Na obs das bringt. ^^
Alternativ könnte man sich mit den Dingern auf ne Messe stellen, wenn man ein anderes Kostüm hat, was die Schwerter ergänzt.


----------



## nemø (12. Juni 2011)

Stumpf/Schaumstoff und dann auf'e Con oder auf'n MPS


----------



## yves1993 (12. Juni 2011)

Da fällt mir nur das hier ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (12. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur das hier ein:



This. xD
Die Lache von dem Typen sieht ja mal richtig böse aus... 

@Topic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> [SIRIUS]



Ich glaub, das ist das beste Bild im ganzen Thread. Ich hab mir in die Hosen gepisst vor lachen. xD





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Juni 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> ich will auch solche schwerter



*klugscheißmode on* das sind Tonfa  *Kluscheißmode off*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (12. Juni 2011)

Tonfa sind Schlagstöcke, ich mag mich irren, aber von Tonfa mit Klinge hörte ich bis jetzt nie.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gerade bei pcgames gesehen als die seite mir nen fehler anzeigte ^^


----------



## yves1993 (12. Juni 2011)

xD der ZAM immer am Tastatur killen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derAres (13. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier gibts auch coole Pix, nur sind leider viele schon bei uns vorgekommen:
http://www.facebook.com/lolpics


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OC von nem Kumpel


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juni 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Tonfa sind Schlagstöcke, ich mag mich irren, aber von Tonfa mit Klinge hörte ich bis jetzt nie.



google bilder spuck dir einige aus


----------



## jolk (13. Juni 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> das ist doch nur lustig, wenn man die zehntausend photoshop varianten davon hat
> 
> edit.: die ich jetzt eben suche



so hat was gedauert aber: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (14. Juni 2011)

WO... IST... DAS? Will da hin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (14. Juni 2011)

ich wittere ein achievement 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juni 2011)

Kapier ich nicht


----------



## LeWhopper (14. Juni 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht



Todesschwinge ist im Anflug um dich zu töten (Davor wird immer der Himmel rot). Dafür gibt es 10 Achievementpunke. 

Ausprobieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry noch nen Edit: Aber *DAS* ist einfach nur Legendär 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (14. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Juni 2011)

Will auch so einen Hut


----------



## painschkes (14. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (14. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser. ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Me gustaaarrrrrrrwwrrr


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Wow, Megan Fox zockt ein Game? Welches Game denn? 32,452 Leuten gefällt das!
Ob es auch 32,452 Leuten gefällt wenn Megan Fox aufs Klo geht und kein Klopapier mehr hat? ^^

Failbook ist echt das Geilste manchmal. Mit welch verblümter Ironie man dieses "soziale" Netzwerk von außen betrachten kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube, dass es hier nur darum geht dass Megan Fox zockt. Ein Männertraum halt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

wer möchte nicht von megan fox geflamt werden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cantharion (15. Juni 2011)

verrückter Mongo JUNGE!!


----------



## Edou (15. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wer möchte nicht von megan fox geflamt werden^^



Hier ich. Ich würd lieber etwas anderes mit Ihr machen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Welches Game denn?



Halo vermutlich, mir fällt grad kein anderes Game mit der Kombination GravLift und Energysword ein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Aber diese benannten Feigline hebelt man leicht durch eine vorrausgeschickte Granate aus


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Halo vermutlich, mir fällt grad kein anderes Game mit der Kombination GravLift und Energysword ein...
> 
> Edit: Aber diese benannten Feigline hebelt man leicht durch eine vorrausgeschickte Granate aus



Megan Fox zockt Halo und flamed dann die Camper über Facebook? Ich hätte alles vermutet aber das nicht. ^^


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2011)

<3 xkcd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zu guter Letzt - traurig aber wahr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt keine Ahnung, ob ich das schonmal gepostet hatte -
bin nur grad wieder darauf gestoßen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Ehrlicher Sport. Immer wieder gut für einige GIF Kreationen. <3 


 Änderungsgrund: Bomben, Granaten & Co. sind nicht witzig. Auch wenn es ein animiertes GIF ist, wird es trotzdem entfernt.
Hängt vom Kontext ab... Vorallem hier ist es das gleiche GIF... etwas unverständlich ist es schon vorallem wenn man es mit andern Bildern im Thread vergleicht... und im Bild keiner zu Schaden gekommen ist... naja egal...
Werds beherzigen... ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juni 2011)

So true, so true xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


XD
Leider nur ne Blogger Aktion gewesen... wär auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Juni 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL wo gibts Pril zu kaufen? Lidl? Aldi? Rewe?^^

edit: Das is ja nen Fake, der hat das da nur raufgeklebt ._.

Trotzdem geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (18. Juni 2011)

mein Hirn..mein kopf...wtf..was ist das?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfChpBtPK2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (18. Juni 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> mein Hirn..mein kopf...wtf..was ist das?



Aber irgendwie war das total genial. Ich mag's! =D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Was mir grade auffällt... hätte der Priester schwarzes Haar könnte es Zam sein. :3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich ist das net witzig aber gut... Jeder hat ja nen andern Humor...^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Son krasser Lachflash xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Juni 2011)

Ist das wirklich wahr?


----------



## Asayur (18. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich wahr?



Ja ist es, ist in einer Österreichischen Tageszeitung auch drinnen gewesen ^^


----------



## Ramizini (19. Juni 2011)

[attachment=11961:1297234401350.jpg]
[attachment=11962:This-Thread-just-became-20-cooler.jpg]

Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juni 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ja ist es, ist in einer Österreichischen Tageszeitung auch drinnen gewesen ^^



4c**n - Welt -> 1:0


----------



## yves1993 (19. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OH SHI-


----------



## White_Sky (19. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Son krasser Lachflash xD



OMG! XDDDDD!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (19. Juni 2011)

[attachment=11963:THEHERD.png] 

Es hat begonnen:

[attachment=11964:Clipboard01.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> Es hat begonnen:



Göttlich, besonders das untere 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bahn... eh! Polizei macht mobil.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Juni 2011)

Al Bundy, mein frauenfeindliches Vorbild. <3


----------



## Cantharion (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu geil!


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

Rofl 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XD


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juni 2011)

Gerade wieder ausgebuddelt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (22. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





so true


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> so true



So gehts mir auch öfters...
Meistens kommt dann nachdem sie weg ist nen "hää was?"

Maka Zjsz ÖoGR
(Ha verschlüsselte Botschaft fuck yeah)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komischer Laden...


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2011)

Ich weiss man soll keine Bilder quoten, aber um das hier zu verstehen:


BlizzLord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss man das hier kennen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tip: From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juni 2011)

erklärst du auch wieso man das untere kennen muss um das obere zu verstehen?


----------



## Potpotom (22. Juni 2011)

Den Zusammenhang kann ich auch nicht so wirklich herstellen... kenne "From Dusk Till Dawn" zwar, aber ich brings nicht zusammen.

Eine kurze Erklärung würde mich freuen.


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7o4zsGamOx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juni 2011)

und? ich verstehs immer noch nicht. der untere spot ist kult aber hat immer noch nix mit dem oberen bild zu tun.


----------



## Laz0rgun (22. Juni 2011)

> und? ich verstehs immer noch nicht. der untere spot ist kult aber hat immer noch nix mit dem oberen bild zu tun.


/sign


----------



## Ennia (22. Juni 2011)

Autsch, auch noch auf Deutsch. Das tut weh...



btt:

heute, im Gesichterbuch:

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=123jnpw.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/url]


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2011)

was schläfste auch mir ihrer schwester ihr und ihrer freundin ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Juni 2011)

Ich finds toll, dass egtl nur die Bayern in ihrem dialekt schreiben ^^ ( zumindest isses da am auffälligsten )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (22. Juni 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich finds toll, dass egtl nur die Bayern in ihrem dialekt schreiben ^^ ( zumindest isses da am auffälligsten )



könnt aber a österreichisch sein


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
diese Bilder sind einfach edel xD


----------



## Zukane (22. Juni 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich finds toll, dass egtl nur die Bayern in ihrem dialekt schreiben ^^ ( zumindest isses da am auffälligsten )



Bei uns genauso (schwäbisch)
Muhahaha wir sind überal xD


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Bei uns genauso (schwäbisch)
> Muhahaha wir sind überal xD



Wenn'd erschdamalle ordadlich anfangsch Schwäbisch zu bräagla verschdod des koiner.


----------



## Manaori (22. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn'd erschdamalle ordadlich anfangsch Schwäbisch zu bräagla verschdod des koiner.



Öhm... doch ._." *österreicherin* Huldigt mir!


----------



## schneemaus (23. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn'd erschdamalle ordadlich anfangsch Schwäbisch zu bräagla verschdod des koiner.



Seidebacher - Des isch des Müsli vun dem Seidebacher!!!


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

Jetzt hoids olle moi euer Mei es Saubreißen, es grintigen!

.

.

.

Hoffentlich krieg ich dafür keinen Bann.


----------



## Asayur (23. Juni 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Öhm... doch ._." *österreicherin* Huldigt mir!



Dacht ich mir auch grade xD


----------



## Apuh (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Seidebacher - Des isch des Müsli vun dem Seidebacher!!!



Awgh, ich hasse diese Werbung. 





Manaori schrieb:


> Öhm... doch ._." *österreicherin* Huldigt mir!



No way! Ok, und was dädsch dazu soga wenn's me geschdeg med ma grädda grombiara undamma Glas Bräschdlengsgzsälz d'Stiaga naghaglad häd?  (Nein, nicht wirklich. Aber das ist der schwäbischste Satz der mir einfällt ) 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Saji (23. Juni 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> [Matheaufgabe]



Eh... okay, und wie sollte man da (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) auf 5000 kommen? Das 4100 richtig ist, habe ich bereits beim ersten Durchrechnen im Kopf rausgefunden. Kann natürlich auch an meinem kaufmännischen Beruf liegen. ^_^


----------



## Asayur (23. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Awgh, ich hasse diese Werbung.
> 
> 
> No way! Ok, und was dädsch dazu soga wenn's me geschdeg med ma grädda grombiara undamma Glas Bräschdlengsgzsälz d'Stiaga naghaglad häd?  (Nein, nicht wirklich. Aber das ist der schwäbischste Satz der mir einfällt )  [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]



Oh nein, du bist mit Kartoffeln und einem Glas die Treppe runtergefallen? ^^


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2011)

Einem Glas was?


----------



## Sunyo (23. Juni 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Eh... okay, und wie sollte man da (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) auf 5000 kommen? Das 4100 richtig ist, habe ich bereits beim ersten Durchrechnen im Kopf rausgefunden. Kann natürlich auch an meinem kaufmännischen Beruf liegen. ^_^



Wenn man denkt, dass 40+30+20+10 = 1000 ist.


----------



## Saji (23. Juni 2011)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Wenn man denkt, dass 40+30+20+10 = 1000 ist.



Ah, okay! Das wird's sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Juni 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Eh... okay, und wie sollte man da (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) auf 5000 kommen? Das 4100 richtig ist, habe ich bereits beim ersten Durchrechnen im Kopf rausgefunden. Kann natürlich auch an meinem kaufmännischen Beruf liegen. ^_^



Sie Sir, Sie sind ein Fuchs!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (24. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Einem Glas was?



Einem Glas Erdbeermarmelade. 

btt


----------



## Alux (24. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn'd erschdamalle ordadlich anfangsch Schwäbisch zu bräagla verschdod des koiner.



is eh vui vaständlich


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (24. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



traurig aber wahr

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (24. Juni 2011)

ich hoffe dieses bild verstoesst nicht gegen die foren regeln aber ich fands lustig  ... also pls loeschen wenns nicht passt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (24. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [Bild]



Argh, das tut weh. >_> Aber hey... immerhin hat er ein iPhone.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> LoL



is das dein desktop im hintergrund? wieso is da nen Bild von justin bieber drauf xD


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> is das dein desktop im hintergrund? wieso is da nen Bild von justin bieber drauf xD



Nein das bin ich ;o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD


----------



## Asayur (24. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> is eh vui vaständlich



eh, do gits a paar dialekt, do tät die hälfte vo eu koa einzigs wort vastoh, wobei oh des was i do gschrieba ha no guat goh sött, isch jo e oafach *gg*

[attachment=11976ortal__Deleted_Scenes_by_gryphonworks.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMG ich liebe diese Katze


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (25. Juni 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> eh, do gits a paar dialekt, do tät die hälfte vo eu koa einzigs wort vastoh, wobei oh des was i do gschrieba ha no guat goh sött, isch jo e oafach *gg*



wir brauchen nen Dialekte Thread^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so true


----------



## Cryteki (25. Juni 2011)

w8


----------



## Cryteki (25. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein das bin ich ;o



warum genau hast du lauter Bilder von dir selbst als Hintergrund?xD
und warum schaust du aus wie Justin Bieber DD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

Cryteki schrieb:


> warum genau hast du lauter Bilder von dir selbst als Hintergrund?xD
> und warum schaust du aus wie Justin Bieber DD




Vielleicht sieht Justin Bieber ja auch so aus wie er ? Man weiß es nicht  

Ich bin ja dafür, dass weniger OT hier gepostet wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juni 2011)

Cryteki schrieb:


> warum genau hast du lauter Bilder von dir selbst als Hintergrund?xD
> und warum schaust du aus wie Justin Bieber DD



1. Bin ich Älter als Er ,also sieht er aus wie ich 
& 
2. sind das Fotos von mir & meinen besten Freunden ,wo ich nunmal mit drauf bin


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xandy (26. Juni 2011)

epic!


----------



## Shîlunâ (26. Juni 2011)

Das auch nice, haha 

[attachment=11982:deeceemixed29.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XD


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (27. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passend dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (27. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß, man soll keine Bilder quoten aber: WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?! :O und um nicht komplett OT zu sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (27. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Camel spider



Also Bear Grylls isst sie lieber


----------



## Azerak (27. Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/NXbwi1XFPXo

Die Viecher sind ja mal echt abartig Q_Q

@topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moortus (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kann noch keine Bilder posten >.<

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/unbenannt3ac.jpg/


----------



## Manaori (27. Juni 2011)

Moortus schrieb:


> Ich kann noch keine Bilder posten >.<
> 
> http://imageshack.us...benannt3ac.jpg/



Ich will ja nicht rummäkeln, aber für drei Monate nach der Katastrophe halte ich es noch ein bisschen früh, sich darüber lustig zu machen :/ (und nein, ich kann auch bei World Trade Center Bildern nicht lachen. Sorry. Ich weiß ich hab keinen Humor oder so -.-)


----------



## Topfkopf (27. Juni 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht rummäkeln, aber für drei Monate nach der Katastrophe halte ich es noch ein bisschen früh, sich darüber lustig zu machen :/ (und nein, ich kann auch bei World Trade Center Bildern nicht lachen. Sorry. Ich weiß ich hab keinen Humor oder so -.-)



naja, ein schlechter photoshop, nich sonderlich schlimm... Aber wo mir jemand sagte, das nu die Straßenlaternen gegen Japaner ausgetauscht werden sollen, musste ich grinsen. Allerdings steh ich auch dazu das ich ein kleines Popoloch bin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Juni 2011)

Typisch Kölner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juni 2011)

Hrhrhrhr... ich will auch mal solche Briefe kriegen. Echt köstlich.


----------



## Ramizini (27. Juni 2011)

[attachment=11983:130905103448.jpg] 


[attachment=11984:130896184107.jpg]


so mal wieder ein paar in die Runde geworfen


----------



## Dracun (27. Juni 2011)

Du hast doch als Kind bestimmt "Mein kleines Pony" geguckt, oder? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKMTg52kB5s


----------



## Ramizini (27. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Du hast doch als Kind bestimmt "Mein kleines Pony" geguckt, oder?
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PKMTg52kB5s



Als Kind nein du verstehst da was falsch ich schaue immoment mlp:fim hier mal ein link zum ersten Teil der Serie und ein Link zu einer "Art" Erklärungsvideo. Oh und ist beides auf Englisch:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TiWmGnXvOR8

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=43nKxXvm4Mg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Du hast doch als Kind bestimmt "Mein kleines Pony" geguckt, oder?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKMTg52kB5s


hihi willkommen im frensehen 2011

http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/893666-My-Little-Pony-Friendship-is-Magic!
2800 seiten, seit ende april^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Juni 2011)

^ Das Video hab ich mir grade noch angeguckt^^

---------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ahahahaha


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Ok wenns wieder um die olle Black geht immer schön aktuell sein Leute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boah pisst das an das Original zu finden omfg... -.- Eigentlich müsste unten im Bild noch "Okay, jump in" stehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

RIP Ryan Dunn ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. Juni 2011)

Für meine Verhältnisse unlustig


----------



## Reflox (27. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> RIP Ryan Dunn ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist doch nur traurig, weil er nicht rechts neben ihm stehen darf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

Ich würd da auch so gucken glaub ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (27. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Du hast doch als Kind bestimmt "Mein kleines Pony" geguckt, oder?
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PKMTg52kB5s



das hat mit friendship is magic von heute nix gemein!

Ich oute mich auch mal als bronie!

btw.. Epic 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7kWkpoUJsGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (27. Juni 2011)

Entschuldigung das ich dat zeuch net kenne .. meine Güte habe nur die andauernden Pony Bildchen gesehen und wollte einen Scherz machen .. OMG


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2011)

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2011)

Jah ich habs gefunden




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muVfidujxRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ramizini (27. Juni 2011)

[attachment=11987:130886271987.png]

na wer erkennt's


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiß net obs gegen die Netiquette verstößt, aber ich kann net mehr xD


----------



## Ramizini (27. Juni 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Jah ich habs gefunden



Das fand ich bis jetzt die geilste Präsentation von den existierenden


----------



## Saji (27. Juni 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Jah ich habs gefunden



Soooo geil! Und ich habe sogar etwas gelernt:

All ponies are made of dark matter. :3


----------



## Ramizini (27. Juni 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Soooo geil! Und ich habe sogar etwas gelernt:
> 
> All ponies are made of dark matter. :3



nicht zu vergessen dass sie die ganze Zeit fallen (they fall all the time)

BTT:

[attachment=11988:264045_244821235535321_118429394841173_1152959_1731848_n.jpg]

geiles Werbebanner


----------



## orkman (27. Juni 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Jah ich habs gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC! so muesste es bei uns an der uni sein xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Entschuldigung das ich dat zeuch net kenne .. meine Güte habe nur die andauernden Pony Bildchen gesehen und wollte einen Scherz machen .. OMG


Friendship is magic


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> [attachment=11987:130886271987.png]
> 
> na wer erkennt's


Zu einfach. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4GXGfOKNwTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ramizini (28. Juni 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zu einfach.



Dann halt ne Spur schwerer aber nur ne Spur:

[attachment=11989:Na wer isses.jpg]

Na wer ist hier zu sehen?


----------



## Ennia (28. Juni 2011)

Das ist hier KEIN Pferdchen-Ratethread, halte dich gefälligst an die Regeln, wie wir auch.

btt.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Das ist hier KEIN Pferdchen-Ratethread, halte dich gefälligst an die Regeln, wie wir auch.



Aber trotzdem. Dieie Leute die diesen Ponyhof-Humor haben bringt es zum lachen. Also doch kein OT! HA! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (28. Juni 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Das ist hier KEIN Pferdchen-Ratethread, halte dich gefälligst an die Regeln, wie wir auch.



wo wo wo wer hat dir denn ins Müsli gepisst?

So mal zum Thema Thread und Regeln: Ich weiß ja nicht wie du das siehst
aber für mich geht es hier darum Bilder zu posten die einen zum lachen bringen
es gibt keinerlei Beschränkungen bezüglich Text der geschrieben werden darf oder
nicht. Niemand MUSS erraten was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Ich z.B. finde 
das Bild zum wegwerfen. Wenn du anderer Meinung bist schön das zeigt 
Individualität. so far love & tolerance to you all!

So um nicht nur offtopic zu sein hier noch ein Bild:

[attachment=11990:130884929706.jpg]


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juni 2011)

Yay Portal Insider <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moortus (28. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Für meine Verhältnisse unlustig



Ich hab mich kaputt gelacht ;D

EDIT: Um nicht ganz OT zu seien: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/ymcar.jpg/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moortus (28. Juni 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/121/tqviadtalkaidatrrorgurk.jpg/


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Juni 2011)

nanananananana 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (29. Juni 2011)

[attachment=11995:130913266499.png]

Hach ja...


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Gibt's hier jetz nur noch Ponybilder?  Ich weiß nicht, was ich schlimmer finde - Seiten voll mit "FFFUUUU"-Bildchen oder diesem Ponykrempel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade, dass es das Bild nicht gab, als ich noch in die Schule ging. Das hätte ich gerne mal in Ethik ausdiskutiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls zu anstößig, nehm ich's wieder raus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der war schon so lange nicht mehr hier 



Und um auch noch was zur allgemeinen Pony-Stimmung hier beizutragen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (29. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Gibt's hier jetz nur noch Ponybilder?  Ich weiß nicht, was ich schlimmer finde - Seiten voll mit "FFFUUUU"-Bildchen oder diesem Ponykrempel.



muhahaha wir übernehmen die Welt... ne aber mal ernst ich schau mal fix ob ich noch was ohne ponies im Petto habe.

EDIT: ah da hab ich was auch wenn ich bezweifle dass jemand weiß worums geht 

[attachment=11996:CreepyGuy.png]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cantharion (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Juni 2011)

Mit Gewalt und Flammenwerfern die Liebe verbreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

für euch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Gibt's hier jetz nur noch Ponybilder?  Ich weiß nicht, was ich schlimmer finde - Seiten voll mit "FFFUUUU"-Bildchen oder diesem Ponykrempel.



Seh ich genauso... finde beide einfach nur bescheuert. Diese Bilder sehen immer gleich aus, nur der Witz ist gelegentlich ein anderer. 

Kein Bild, aber trotzdem irgendwie lustig, obwohl mir das Viech leid tut:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TuQw4vahGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (29. Juni 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Mit Gewalt und Flammenwerfern die Liebe verbreiten für euch
> [Bild]



Hier mal grad schnell was gemacht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Farbe kommt später muss jetzt erst nochmal mein Referat üben ^^


----------



## The Paladin (30. Juni 2011)

Diese Pony Bilder sind (für mich) nicht lustig.

In diesem Sinne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ich weiß, es ist ein Hundekopf. Das liegt daran dass ich um diese Uhrzeit zu faul bin einen Pony-Kopf einzufügen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2011)

Der Thread heißt immer noch "Welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen?" also spart euch dieses "Mimimi...die find ich aber nicht lustig...mimimi"


Mfg, ein Anhänger von Pony und FFUUUUU- Bildern


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2011)

also die ponys sind besser als die memes in dem tread hier also lasst die ponys in ruhe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn ihr alle so auf Pony-Bilder steht, poste ich gerne mal ein Bild von meinem Regal im Schlafzimmer...


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Juni 2011)

Ich liebe diesen Insanitywolf, aber man muss leicht aufpassen welche davon man hier posted. Haja immerhin mal nen Kontrast zu den bunten Esel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (30. Juni 2011)

Also ich find die Ponybilder toll.
Hier noch eins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (30. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte ja nen MLP-Thread aufgemacht, der ja aufgrund nicht existenter Themengrundlage geschlossen wurde. Tja, hätten die Mods den mal offen gelassen, dann wäre euch das Geposte hier erspart geblieben 

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juni 2011)

ach herrlich wie immer^^
und hört auf die ponys zu flamen! jeder wie er es gerne hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (30. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alle so auf Pony-Bilder steht, poste ich gerne mal ein Bild von meinem Regal im Schlafzimmer...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (30. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich weiß diese Pony-Bilder bringen euch um lachen. Aber diese Bilder überschwemmen diesen Thread förmlich.

Auf ****chan wurde jeder gebannt der Pony-Bilder postete, aus dem Grund dass es zu viele Bilder wurden. Danach konnten die Bronies nur noch Bilder posten wenn keine Mods/admins dort waren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Bilder hier sind von mir, manchmal hat man das Glück von guten Screenshots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (30. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juni 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Der Thread heißt immer noch "Welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen?" also spart euch dieses "Mimimi...die find ich aber nicht lustig...mimimi"
> 
> Mfg, ein Anhänger von Pony und FFUUUUU- Bildern



Die eine Sache ist es, mal ein Bild von sowas zu posten. Manche Bronie-Bilder (oder wie die nun auch immer heißen mögen) oder Meme-Bildchen find ich auch lustig. Aber wenn ich seitenweise *nur* sowas sehe, dann langt es irgendwann.

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (30. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haha


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. Juni 2011)

@LoL-Bild:

Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht als ich das originalbild zuerst sah... x)


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das passiert wenn man das Französische mit dem Google Translator übersetzt. xD 
Autsch.
Richtig wäre ja die Mitarbeiter haben keinen Zugang zum Tresor/ Safe.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Juni 2011)

Wuhu neues Meme. 
Und richtig genial!

Original Meldung: http://www.zonaeurop.../20110629_1.htm

Spiegel Meldung: Chinesische Photoshop Panne
"Original Fake"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf´s Korn genommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (30. Juni 2011)

Btw. My little Pony is so geil guck mir grad die Episoden an ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat n RL Kumpel von mir vor einigen Tagen gemacht... der ist irgendwie nichtmehr zu toppen ;D 

(http://www.ichbin.nikonwelt.at/galerie/beitrag/67314)


----------



## Ramizini (1. Juli 2011)

Für die die den Fanfic kennen:

[attachment=11998:tumblr_lkhiiercdG1qjxtmio1_500.jpg]

Und NEIN ich werde sicher keinen Link dazu hier posten,
wers finden will der findet es auch

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED


----------



## LeWhopper (1. Juli 2011)

Bild Geil.

Unauffälliger ;P Werbelink .. nicht.


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lach mich kaputt XD

Irgendwann wird einer dem Explori wohl noch n Forever Alone Kopf verpassen... aber auch ich als Memefanatiker würde das net so gut finden, hier ist definitiv das Original geiler <3


----------



## Manaori (1. Juli 2011)

Auf die Gefahr hin,mich unbeliebt zu machen, fehlt auf dem Bild hier Safari. Das kann ja nicht weiter im Abseits sein als IE? XD


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juli 2011)

Glaub kaum, die meisten Mac User benutzen Safari und wechseln nicht... Ausserdem ist Safari zum Teil gut zu gebrauchen, IE net wirklich. Ausser zum saugen eines besseren Browsers.. xD

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (1. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Tz tz tz tz tz, Opera vergessen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (1. Juli 2011)

Bastelt ihr die Bilder eigentlich alle selber?


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juli 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Bastelt ihr die Bilder eigentlich alle selber?



Dem Englisch nach zu urteilen ja.


----------



## Kyrador (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (1. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dem Englisch nach zu urteilen ja.



Da ich es verstehe und englisch absolut nicht mein Fach ist, stimmt diese Aussage xD Es handelt sich hier um einfaches Schul Englisch, zeig das nem Briten und der lacht mehr über die Sätze als über die Bilder


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dem Englisch nach zu urteilen ja.



Ganz ehrlich, bei manchen Englischen Texten hier, denke ich dass es so gewollt ist. Vorallem die Comics mit den Fratzen, da ist schlechtes Englisch doch irgendwie Teil des Witzes, offensichtlich. ^^


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juli 2011)

Hm... der gemeine Brite ist nicht erheblich anders als der gemeine Deutsche. Das ist ganz normales und simples Englisch, mal mit Fehlern - mal ohne. 

Wie ihr auf die Idee kommt dass das kein Muttersprachler geschrieben haben kann ist mir ein Rätsel. Es wohnen keine 50 Millionen Hemingways auf der Insel und ein Flachwitz bleibt nunmal, welch Überraschung, flach.


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hm... der gemeine Brite ist nicht erheblich anders als der gemeine Deutsche. Das ist ganz normales und simples Englisch, mal mit Fehlern - mal ohne.
> 
> Wie ihr auf die Idee kommt dass das kein Muttersprachler geschrieben haben kann ist mir ein Rätsel. Es wohnen keine 50 Millionen Hemingways auf der Insel und ein Flachwitz bleibt nunmal, welch Überraschung, flach.



Stimmt... gibt sicherlich viele "Normalos", die eben eher ein Slang-Englisch sprechen, das ist ja im Deutschen nicht anders.


----------



## tonygt (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn wir immer irgendwas Deutsches runterschreiben würde Wette ich das da auch immer wieder Fehler drin wären.
Weil die Bilder ja nicht für irgendwelche Deutsch Aufgaben bestimmt sind 

Auf die Gefahr hier das es einige schon gesehen hab Made my day 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cantharion (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (1. Juli 2011)

Ohne die Überschrift versteht man es glaube ich nicht


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Juli 2011)

@ TheGui:

Der beste Song aller Zeiten


----------



## Dominau (1. Juli 2011)

Ist echt gut das Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (2. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ohne die Überschrift versteht man es glaube ich nicht


Quark...


WTF das is gut O.-o  die letzten 45 sek sind episch gut!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0nWX2U-6Og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und alls freundlichen Kompromiss für alle noch nicht bronies noch nen normales lolbild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer dabei keine gute laune bekommt hatt keine Seele mehr!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Uv6XLHJYL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ohne die Überschrift versteht man es glaube ich nicht



Ich habs verstanden und es ist genial


----------



## TrollJumper (2. Juli 2011)

Spoiler



Ists das?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XZ5TajZYW6Y[/youtube]



BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (2. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (2. Juli 2011)

KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.... MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.... HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.... MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE... Friendship 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0QohruRE4ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ehm,.. was wtf hab ich grade geschaut? >-<
solld as Deathwalz sein?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ftvZFUg4HPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2011)

Versteh die ganzen Ponys Dinger net, was ist daran lustig wenn sich so ein Teil in nen Sayajin verwandelt ? Naja geht hier ja drum was IHR lustig findet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (2. Juli 2011)

Es ist eine Sucht :_)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (2. Juli 2011)

Hier mal wieder ein Kessel buntes:

[attachment=12007:130946166759.jpg]

[attachment=12008:130936153875.jpg]

[attachment=12009:130963234280.jpg]

[attachment=12010:130957224583.png]


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juli 2011)

Ich hab so nen Lachflash bekommen, dass mein Mitbewohner aufgewacht is ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (2. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.... MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.... HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.... MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE... Friendship
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus welchem Grund auch immer muss ich das ganze Video lang lachen 
Danke nochmal das ihr mich auf MLp aumerksam gemacht habt bin jetzt auch ein Bronie


----------



## Ramizini (2. Juli 2011)

Da das Bronydom hier so um sich greift muss ich es einfach tun:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCpdDS3L2xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



We'll take over the World 

nochn Bild zum Topic:

[attachment=12011:3137633431363461.jpg]


----------



## TheGui (2. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund auch immer muss ich das ganze Video lang lachen
> Danke nochmal das ihr mich auf MLB aumerksam gemacht habt bin jetzt auch ein Bronie



bitte nur als FiM bezeichnen... bei my litle pony wird zu viel mit G3 verbunden,... und das ist einfach nur Aids!


----------



## TheGui (2. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund auch immer muss ich das ganze Video lang lachen
> Danke nochmal das ihr mich auf MLB aumerksam gemacht habt bin jetzt auch ein Bronie



bitte nur als FiM bezeichnen... bei my litle pony wird zu viel mit G3 verbunden,... und das ist einfach nur Aids!


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2011)

Es verwandeln sich alle in Bronies, ich denke ich muss mir ein sauberes Forum suchen.

ODER es wird ein extra Forum für MLP gemacht, dann bleibt der Krebs auch weg vom Gott und die Welt Forum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2011)

Es gibt auch einen Youtube-Thread, nur mal so als Info  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (2. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Es verwandeln sich alle in Bronies, ich denke ich muss mir ein sauberes Forum suchen.
> 
> ODER es wird ein extra Forum für MLP gemacht, dann bleibt der Krebs auch weg vom Gott und die Welt Forum.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2011)

Pony Portal Logik... simply magic! *g*




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nur wegen der Größe gespoilert. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Mein Gott ist doch nicht euer Ernst, da waren mir selbst die Troll und Fuu Memes lieber xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein Gott ist doch nicht euer Ernst, da waren mir selbst die Troll und Fuu Memes lieber xD



Na dann bitteschön gnihi:

[attachment=12012:5jz4lj.png]


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein Gott ist doch nicht euer Ernst, da waren mir selbst die Troll und Fuu Memes lieber xD


ne runde memeception?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Juli 2011)

Uuuh da is mein Avatar XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (3. Juli 2011)

[url="http://www.netpix.ws/?pm=H3HH"]1
2
3
4
[/url]


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

bitte ganz durchlesen es ist zum wegschmeißen:

[attachment=12013:afc9adf3ce3c5777539fef08213f3de0.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> bitte ganz durchlesen es ist zum wegschmeißen:
> 
> [attachment=12013:afc9adf3ce3c5777539fef08213f3de0.jpg]








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

woah bug oder feature? das bild in deiner sig bewegt sich plötzlich nur noch wenn ich die Maus bewege oder klicke.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> woah bug oder feature? das bild in deiner sig bewegt sich plötzlich nur noch wenn ich die Maus bewege oder klicke.



Schau ma weniger My Little Ponys, dann passiert sowas auch nicht


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schau ma weniger My Little Ponys, dann passiert sowas auch nicht



... nach nem Browser refresh gehts wieder

[attachment=12014:130912757385.png]


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

schön tag euch allen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*VS.*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2011)

Ist ja wohl ganz klar dass da di.. ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD!


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

hm wieso gibt es von ihr keine aktuellen Bilder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

[attachment=12015:13780 - comic Cupcakes pinkie_pie rainbow_dash.png]


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2011)

Langsam nerven die lebenden Roßwürste!


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

Stimmt ,diese Pony-Bilder find ich auch nicht wirklich witzig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lion333 (3. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß der Thread heißt welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen aber diese Ponybilder werden einfach zuviel.... Der Thread wird ja nurnoch von dem Zeug verstümmelt, ein- zwei mal langen solche Bilder aber dann ist auch schluss. Macht einen eigenen Thread mit Bronybilder aber langsam geht das schon an die Nerven die Ponybilder zu sehen.


----------



## orkman (3. Juli 2011)

Lion333 schrieb:


> Ich weiß der Thread heißt welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen aber diese Ponybilder werden einfach zuviel.... Der Thread wird ja nurnoch von dem Zeug verstümmelt, ein- zwei mal langen solche Bilder aber dann ist auch schluss. Macht einen eigenen Thread mit Bronybilder aber langsam geht das schon an die Nerven die Ponybilder zu sehen.



ja und mich nerven die FUUU bilder und die meme bilder ... soll jetzt jeder flamen weil sie ihm net passen ...? scroll einfach ueber die bilder und gut is ...


----------



## Manaori (3. Juli 2011)

Lion333 schrieb:


> Ich weiß der Thread heißt welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen aber diese Ponybilder werden einfach zuviel.... Der Thread wird ja nurnoch von dem Zeug verstümmelt, ein- zwei mal langen solche Bilder aber dann ist auch schluss. Macht einen eigenen Thread mit Bronybilder aber langsam geht das schon an die Nerven die Ponybilder zu sehen.



Besser ausdrücken kann man es nicht.. ^^ Ich mag diesen Thread gerne und wäre für etwas Abwechslung in der Wahl der Bilder. Genauso wie ich keine Seiten lang nur FUU Bilder haben möchte und so...


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Besser ausdrücken kann man es nicht.. ^^ Ich mag diesen Thread gerne und wäre für etwas Abwechslung in der Wahl der Bilder. Genauso wie ich keine Seiten lang nur FUU Bilder haben möchte und so...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

Lion333 schrieb:


> Ich weiß der Thread heißt welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen aber diese Ponybilder werden einfach zuviel.... Der Thread wird ja nurnoch von dem Zeug verstümmelt, ein- zwei mal langen solche Bilder aber dann ist auch schluss. Macht einen eigenen Thread mit Bronybilder aber langsam geht das schon an die Nerven die Ponybilder zu sehen.



Mal ganz ehrlich glaubst du das geht jetzt 10 Jahre so weiter? Sicher nicht das ist wie ein neuer Trend, er ist grad frisch da wird er erstmal bis ins unermessliche ausgeschöpft. Glaub mir wenn ich dir sage das legt sich wieder, wir haben schließlich auch nicht unendlich davon. Hab noch ein wenig Geduld dann pendelt sich das ein und es ist ne gute Mischung.


----------



## Manaori (3. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...







BOAH!


----------



## orkman (3. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> BOAH!



ja mit dem bild hat er beide kombiniert xD

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (3. Juli 2011)

Entfernt......


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Uhh 4****, das würd ich schnell entweder zensieren oder ganz wegnehmen >.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juli 2011)

Hier im Forum gelten Rule 1&2 WIRKLICH. Also schnell weg damit. ^^ (Mal davon abgesehen dass sowieso die Hälfte der User den "Humor" dort net versteht...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2011)

Mal etwas ohne einem Pony, auch wenn es mir schwer fällt... ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (3. Juli 2011)

Habs gespoilert

Bitte bannt mich nicht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2011)

*entfernt, da Post nicht mehr existiert*


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Habs gespoilert
> 
> Bitte bannt mich nicht ^^



Ban gibts dafür normalerweise nicht (Ausser wenns Gore Threads sind unso... ich denke du weisst was ich meine...^^) Aber es wird von nem Mod entfernt. Der Name der Seite darf hier im Forum nicht auftauchen, auch Shikari wirds rauseditieren müssen (Oder n Mod macht es dann) 
Und nein Spoiler reicht leider auch nicht aus :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Also dass man hier selbst beim bloßen nennen des Namen zensiert wird find ich ein wenig lächerlich, aber gut.


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

Lion333 schrieb:


> Ich weiß der Thread heißt welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen aber diese Ponybilder werden einfach zuviel.... Der Thread wird ja nurnoch von dem Zeug verstümmelt, ein- zwei mal langen solche Bilder aber dann ist auch schluss. Macht einen eigenen Thread mit Bronybilder aber langsam geht das schon an die Nerven die Ponybilder zu sehen.



Ich verstehe deine abneigenden Gefühle der wunderbaren und vor guter Laune strahlenden Serie zwar nicht, aber dafür poste ich doch als Kompromiss zusätzlich nicht Pony related bildchen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also dass man hier selbst beim bloßen Namen zensiert find ich ein wenig lächerlich, aber gut.



Ist leider so =/ Fands auch übertrieben aber die Mods werden wohl ihre Gründe dafür haben... Hier auf Buffed gibt es viele minderjährige User und die könnten dann eventuell durch den Namen der hier auf Buffed geposted wurde auf diese Seite gelangen die mal sowas von überhaupt nicht für das Alter geeignet ist und dieser Verantwortung will sich Buffed entziehen. (Zurecht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (3. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ist leider so =/ Fands auch übertrieben aber die Mods werden wohl ihre Gründe dafür haben... Hier auf Buffed gibt es viele minderjährige User und die könnten dann eventuell durch den Namen der hier auf Buffed geposted wurde auf diese Seite gelangen die mal sowas von überhaupt nicht für das Alter geeignet ist und dieser Verantwortung will sich Buffed entziehen. (Zurecht)



Nur das durch diese Diskussionen eher die Neugierde geweckt wird, was an der Seite so toll ist dass alle darüber reden. Außerdem lasst uns mal ehrlich sein, auch Minderjährige wissen dass das Ding da unten nicht nur zum pinkeln da ist, und buffed selbst macht durch die Nennung der Seite ja keine Werbung in dem Sinne. Für mich ist das Pseudo-Verantwortung, man tut so als ob man was tut, auch wenns gar nichts bringt/unnötig ist/kontraproduktiv ist.

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist aber echt wahr, wenns in der Pause/im Unterricht einfach nur Gegröle gibt, dann deshalb


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

göttlich:

[attachment=12016:memes-philosoraptor-the-element-of-surprise.jpg]

passend dazu:

[attachment=12017:130959617425.jpg]


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

hm wir werden immer mehr... ob es genug sind um nen Brony thread zu legitimisieren?

btw.. wtf
http://www.equestria...legal-name.html








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> hm wir werden immer mehr... ob es genug sind um nen Brony thread zu legitimisieren?
> 
> btw.. wtf
> http://www.equestria...legal-name.html


Ich geh nach Finnland, und lass mich unbennen zu: Laz0r Daz0r Maz0r.


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich geh nach Finnland, und lass mich unbennen zu: Laz0r Daz0r Maz0r.



Ich glaub man braucht schon Finnländische Staatsbürgerschaft ^^ Wenn nicht wow dann muss ich da auch mal hin.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> Ich glaub man braucht schon Finnländische Staatsbürgerschaft ^^ Wenn nicht wow dann muss ich da auch mal hin.



Dann werd ich eben Finnländer


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

http://www.beliebte-...nsaenderung.htm

blöd, in deutschland fehlt die begründung "zum bronieism konvertiert"... wird hier wohl nix draus : /

on topic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> http://www.beliebte-...nsaenderung.htm
> 
> blöd, in deutschland fehlt die begründung "zum bronieism konvertiert"... wird hier wohl nix draus : /
> 
> ...



OMG wie geil xD ich kann net mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> OMG wie geil xD ich kann net mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auch nich schlecht!




Wieso wurde die nacht nur von Calestia genossen? xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




omg xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

[attachment=12018:20080707rock.gif]


oh mann ich liebe diese crossover-bilder:

[attachment=12019:130968444624.jpg]


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

sagte jemand crossover?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (3. Juli 2011)

Nein! Nein! NEIIIIIIIN!

Wie könnt ihr nur Kratos so etwas Antun?

Diese Pony-scheiße ruiniert meine Kindheit mehr als es Rule 34 und 63 tun!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Nein! Nein! NEIIIIIIIN!
> 
> Wie könnt ihr nur *Kratos* so etwas Antun?
> 
> Diese Pony-scheiße ruiniert *meine Kindheit* mehr als es Rule 34 und 63 tun!


wait... what?


----------



## The Paladin (3. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> wait... what?



Das Bild von The Gui

Und God of War habe ich gezockt seitdem es draußen war (Ist auch schon was länger her)


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Das Bild von The Gui
> 
> Und God of War habe ich gezockt seitdem es draußen war (Ist auch schon was länger her)


Ich weiß, welches Bild du meinst, ich fand es nur seltsam, mit Kratos seine Kindheit zu verbinden :>


----------



## Petersburg (3. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> http://www.beliebte-...nsaenderung.htm
> 
> blöd, in deutschland fehlt die begründung "zum bronieism konvertiert"... wird hier wohl nix draus : /
> 
> ...



Hm es gibt doch so ein Schild wie das erste, nur dass es 2 Stirchmänchen sind 1 großes und 1 kleines, ich hatte die Idee dem großen einen Pedobär Kopf zu geben... irgendwie wurde meine Idee abgewandelt und geklaut!


----------



## The Paladin (3. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich weiß, welches Bild du meinst, ich fand es nur seltsam, mit Kratos seine Kindheit zu verbinden :>



Naja, 2005 kam es raus, und da war ich 13 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist von Manly Guy´s doing manly things, Comics nummer 1.

Die männlichsten Comics die es gibt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So'n Cube will ich


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So'n Cube will ich



oh gott der is geil...

have some rule 244:

[attachment=12020:130966488527.gif]


----------



## jolk (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit.: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Nein! Nein! NEIIIIIIIN!
> 
> Wie könnt ihr nur Kratos so etwas Antun?
> 
> Diese Pony-scheiße ruiniert meine Kindheit mehr als es Rule 34 und 63 tun!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (3. Juli 2011)

Noxiel, ich sehe dass du da bist.

Errette uns von der Pony Invasion bitte


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Noxiel, ich sehe dass du da bist.
> 
> Errette uns von der Pony Invasion bitte



is nicht dein ernst, du flüchtest vor *PONYS *zur nächst höheren Instanz?

Dont be a filly!


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Noxiel, ich sehe dass du da bist.
> 
> Errette uns von der Pony Invasion bitte



klingt nach:

http://common-phobias.com/Hippo2/phobia.htm


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Juli 2011)

Klingt für mich vorallem nach Offtopic. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja furchtbar!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Klingt für mich vorallem nach Offtopic.



hach...

in diesem sinne:

[attachment=12021:MLPhgh.gif]


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

zum schluss etwas ontopic








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (3. Juli 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> oh gott der is geil...
> 
> have some rule 244:
> 
> ...



Geil ich glaub den Klau ich mir grade mal als Avatar bis ich meinen eigenen erstellt hab 

Edit die Gif mit dem Bike ist ja echt übel, will nich wissen was der danach alles an Verletzung hatte.


----------



## Ramizini (3. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Geil ich glaub den Klau ich mir grade mal als Avatar bis ich meinen eigenen erstellt hab
> 
> Edit die Gif mit dem Bike ist ja echt übel, will nich wissen was der danach alles an Verletzung hatte.



wenn du genau hischaust steht er am Ende sogar und geht nen Schritt oO oder das bewirken meine Pillen mal wieder -.-


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Juli 2011)

Ok Jungs, Lauscher auf:

1. Keine Videos mehr. Das hier ist ein Bilderthread. Und jaaaaa, ich weiß, dass nicht nur von Normal-Usern Videos hier gepostet wurden. Betrachtet es als allgemeinen Schlag auf den Hinterkopf.
2. Keine Off-Topic Diskussionen. Wir alle lieben Ponys und wollen über sie reden, natürlich. Doch dies ist ein Bilderthread, kein Ponyhof.
3. Die Ponybilder an sich.... verstoßen nicht gegen die Grundidee des Threads. Allerdings nimmt das Ganze doch seltsame Ausmaße an... zügelt euch etwas mit den Ponys, eventuell schreiben wir nochmal etwas dazu.


----------



## Saji (4. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So habe ich das auch noch nie betrachtet...


----------



## orkman (4. Juli 2011)

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Juli 2011)

Keine Quotes. *böse kugg*


----------



## tonygt (4. Juli 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> wenn du genau hischaust steht er am Ende sogar und geht nen Schritt oO oder das bewirken meine Pillen mal wieder -.-



Das mag sein alledings fährt er mit einem sehr hohen Speed auf das Plateu zu und bleibt dann mit dem Hinterrad hängen, was das für eine Folge hat kann ich mehr oder weniger aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. Also entweder hat eh verdammt viel Glück oder er hat sich doch was getan, nur bemerkt man sowas bei einem STurz erst später, da man danach erst mal so voll mit Adrenalin ist das man erst mal fast nichts merkt


----------



## Ramizini (4. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das mag sein alledings fährt er mit einem sehr hohen Speed auf das Plateu zu und bleibt dann mit dem Hinterrad hängen, was das für eine Folge hat kann ich mehr oder weniger aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. Also entweder hat eh verdammt viel Glück oder er hat sich doch was getan, nur bemerkt man sowas bei einem STurz erst später, da man danach erst mal so voll mit Adrenalin ist das man erst mal fast nichts merkt



Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren

BTT:

[attachment=12022:3724_original_tumblr_ll5ab7lBeR1qb5gkjo1_400.jpg]


----------



## tonygt (4. Juli 2011)

Achtung Pony Inside



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (4. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Achtung Pony Inside



hehe bester cartoon ever mythbusters + ponys da geht nix drüber

so nochn bild:

[attachment=12023:2011-05-13_Solarium.jpg]


----------



## jolk (4. Juli 2011)

ponys sind doof, Spiderman ist viel lustiger mmn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (4. Juli 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> ponys sind doof, Spiderman ist viel lustiger mmn:



Ich find die Spiderman Bilder aber so gar nicht lustig


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich find die Spiderman Bilder aber so gar nicht lustig



Dito 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (4. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dito



das macht die Bibliothek 20% cooler (sry kann das einfach nicht lassen)


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juli 2011)

Ihr wisst, dass ihr euphorisch auf den "FiM-Mainstream-Zug" aufgesprungen seid? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (4. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

x=)


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juli 2011)

YES GRATULATION AN DEN THREAD! 200tste Seite <3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> YES GRATULATION AN DEN THREAD! 200tste Seite <3



Yaaaay \o/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (4. Juli 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ihr wisst, dass ihr euphorisch auf den "FiM-Mainstream-Zug" aufgesprungen seid?



Mainstream? buhaha oh gott herrlich dass wir als Mainstream eingestuft werden, gut in Amerika mag das nun
annähernd stimmen aber hier in Deutschland sind wir lächerlich wenig gerade mal 55 mitglieder im deutschen
Forum also Mainstream-Gefühl ist Meilenweit entfernt.

Damit nicht nur Offtopic-gequatsche von mir hier steht noch ein Bild:

[attachment=12024:simms.png]


----------



## The Paladin (4. Juli 2011)

Die 200ste Seite des Threads, gespoilerte Pony-Bilder, lustige Bilder aus allen ecken des Internets.

Genau so muss es sein.

Hier noch ein paar Spiderman Bilder (Die sind gespoilert weil es viele sind, damit man nicht ewig scrollen muss)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2011)

Party Hard Guys



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. Juli 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ihr wisst, dass ihr euphorisch auf den "FiM-Mainstream-Zug" aufgesprungen seid?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den Videos finde ich schade, es ist zwar ein Bilder thread... aber es gibt einfach oft genug themen entsprechende Videos.
ich wär dafür das der thread in "lol-thread" oder ähnliches umbenannt wird... dan wärs nicht stumpf auf Bilder beschrenkt!


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juli 2011)

Na, das will ich natürlich nicht versäumen, auf die 200. Seite zu posten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAS würde mich allerdings auch interessieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



True.


Edit:


TheGui schrieb:


> Das mit den Videos finde ich schade, es ist zwar ein Bilder thread... aber es gibt einfach oft genug themen entsprechende Videos.
> ich wär dafür das der thread in "lol-thread" oder ähnliches umbenannt wird... dan wärs nicht stumpf auf Bilder beschrenkt!



Dafür gibt es doch den Video-Thread? Für Witze gibt's den Witze-Thread. Wozu also noch ein Thread, in den Videos und Witze gepostet werden können? Das hier ist nunmal der Bilder-Thread und hier sollen Bilder gepostet werden, keine Videos.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Juli 2011)

Gerade in unserem Gildenforum gelesen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (4. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bwahaha, Lachflash

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe Spiderman-Memes


----------



## Saji (4. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gerade in unserem Gildenforum gelesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass solche Bewerbungen leider der Realität entsprechen.  Zwar habe ich so etwas noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen (hoffentlich ist es nur ein Fake), aber in genau diese Richtung geht es.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gerade in unserem Gildenforum gelesen:



WAHAHAHA göttlich


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damals im msprt gesehen, ich finds zwar ziemlich seltsam (der "hund" ist aus ner japanischen werbung) aber muss drüber lachen


----------



## Dominau (5. Juli 2011)

Dann verewige ich mich auch mal auf der 200. Seite 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (5. Juli 2011)

Weil se so groß sind in einem Spoiler. (4u Reflox)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juli 2011)

Hab ich selber gemacht


----------



## jolk (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2011)

Hier mal an die ganzen Ponies...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei bemerkt finde ich diese Aufregung wegen 1+1+1+1chan übertrieben. Ausserdem gibts einige Bilder und Gifs hier indenen der berühmte Name vorkommt aber nicht entfernt wurde


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juli 2011)

"I find"
Das war der eigentliche Witz, oder? Sehr gesellschaftskritisch!


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Juli 2011)

"Why I'm going to Hell" ist mindestens genauso gut^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (5. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> "I find"
> Das war der eigentliche Witz, oder? Sehr gesellschaftskritisch!


Denkst du das wäre ein Fehler, oder wieso hebst du das hervor? ô.o


----------



## TheGui (5. Juli 2011)

Das ist so wahr xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF, kommt das in der Serie vor? 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (5. Juli 2011)

Katzen....die heimlichen Internet-Lieblinge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bild = Ergebnis der Googlesuche nach dem Wort "Brainafk")

Und dieses Bild gibt ein super Profilbild ab


----------



## Soramac (6. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hab ich selber gemacht



Merkt jeder das es ein Deutscher gemacht hat, wegen der Uhrzeit 1:32pm


----------



## Manowar (6. Juli 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Merkt jeder das es ein Deutscher gemacht hat, wegen der Uhrzeit 1:32pm



Ich weiß schon, wie die ganzen Kommentare dazu aussehen werden..es wird viiiel Sauerkraut drin vorkommen 

Vor das "le" gehört ein "*" !


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juli 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Vor das "le" gehört ein "*" !



Ich achte nächstes mal drauf


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Denkst du das wäre ein Fehler, oder wieso hebst du das hervor? ô.o


Ich denke nicht das es Fehler ist, es ist ein Fehler und nur weil er ständig gemacht wird ist er deswegen noch lange nicht richtig. Es gibt nur extrem wenige Situationen in denen du "i find.." sagen darfst was nicht unmittelbar was mit suchen/finden zutun hat. Das "ich finde" wird im deutschen für weit mehr Ausdrucksweisen verwendet wie der Begriff "finden" in anderen Sprachen.


----------



## Ennia (6. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es Fehler ist, es ist ein Fehler und nur weil er ständig gemacht wird ist er deswegen noch lange nicht richtig. Es gibt nur extrem wenige Situationen in denen du "i find.." sagen darfst was nicht unmittelbar was mit suchen/finden zutun hat. Das "ich finde" wird im deutschen für weit mehr Ausdrucksweisen verwendet wie der Begriff "finden" in anderen Sprachen.



Hier fehlt nur ein Pronomen, dann wäre es richtig. Ich kann durchaus "I find that funny." sagen/schreiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (6. Juli 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Hier fehlt nur ein Pronomen, dann wäre es richtig. Ich kann durchaus "I find that funny." sagen/schreiben.



Es hindert dich auch keiner daran "ich bin Depp" zu sagen/schreiben. Korrekt isses trotzdem nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (6. Juli 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Es hindert dich auch keiner daran "ich bin Depp" zu sagen/schreiben. Korrekt isses trotzdem nicht.



Im BE ist es definitiv richtig. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das auch so für's AE gilt, aber ich habe schon des öfteren gehört "I find it funny that..." o.Ä.  Das hat viel mehr mit der eigenen Ausdrucksweise, mit dem Grad der Belustigung und dem Kontext zu tun, als mit Grammatik an sich. Aber wenn ihr mal schreiben würdet, was falsch sein soll, dann kenn ich mich vielleicht auch aus...

Hier noch ein sehr kontextabhängiges Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juli 2011)

^ Da könnt ich echt viele Leute drauf markieren...

Bleiben wir doch mal thematisch dabei: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD 


Oh achja und: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moortus (6. Juli 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/l0lji.png/



ha...ha...ha   Da waren die entwickler mal wieder witzig <.<


----------



## skyline930 (6. Juli 2011)

Moortus schrieb:


> ha...ha...ha Da waren die entwickler mal wieder witzig <.<



Eben erst gemerkt und nur 30 min? Du Glücklicher.


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2011)

Moortus schrieb:


> http://imageshack.us...s/96/l0lji.png/
> 
> 
> 
> ha...ha...ha   Da waren die entwickler mal wieder witzig <.<



is ja nicht so das es mindestens 10 lol warteschlangen over 9000 ec. pics alleine in diesem thread zu finden sind : /


----------



## tonygt (6. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> is ja nicht so das es mindestens 10 lol warteschlangen over 9000 ec. pics alleine in diesem thread zu finden sind : /



Wollt ich auch grad schreiben ich weiß warum ich kein LOL spiele ^^


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~fixed


----------



## The Paladin (6. Juli 2011)

WARNING!
Pony Propaganda Detected!

Nicht ernst meinen das obrige, aber warum ist ein Pony Bild in jeder Ecke?

Und hier mal ein paar bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (6. Juli 2011)

Alter! Wegen dir kann ich jetzt vor lachen nicht mehr Schlafen gehen. Meine Güte dieser Gesichtsausdruck ist zum wegschmeißen xD


----------



## tonygt (6. Juli 2011)

Sieht aus wie der Typ von 300


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2011)

gibt auch nen video dazu, aber darf man ja *NICHT* posten!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juli 2011)

Und das ist auch verdammt gut so weil ich diesen Ponydreck nimmer ertragen kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2011)

Das video über das Zähneputzen hatt aber nix mit FiM zu tun!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste über den spürbaren "RAAAAGE" des Bloggers lachen. Aber wo er recht hat...


----------



## tonygt (7. Juli 2011)

Hmm was er aber vergessen hat, das Barbie eine wirkliche Kindersendungen ist, in denen meines Wissens keinerlei Aspekte auftreten die man nur versteht wenn man über 12 ist was ja bei FIM der fall ist, wodurch ja auch der Witz in FIM ist. Die Szenen sind ja so schon ganz lustig aber grade dadurch das es einige Insider gibt, die man erst in höhern Alter versteht, wird es lustig. 
Zu den ganzen Leute die hier mimimi machen, weil sie die Bilder nicht lustig finden, sag ich nur schaut euch den Thread titel an, ich finde auch nicht alle Bilder lustig die ihr postet und es zwingt euch auch niemand das ganze hier zu lesen, hindert euch ja auch niemand dran, andere Bilder zu poste die IHR lustig findet. Wie man so schön sagt, jedem das seine !


----------



## Berserkius (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (7. Juli 2011)

@ tikif versteh ich net so sieht das in GTA IV bei mir die ganze zeit aus


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> [...]



Na so witzig ist das aber nicht, ich überfahr in APB jeden Tag ein dutzend Leute und die wirbeln wie Pappfiguren durch die Luft. ^^


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich find das "when I was wa brony" toll!
Aber das er Recht haben soll will sich mir nicht erschließen.
... Außerdem hat er Pinkie Pie falsch geschrieben!


btt;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2011)

Genial  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm was er aber vergessen hat, das Barbie eine wirkliche Kindersendungen ist, in denen meines Wissens keinerlei Aspekte auftreten die man nur versteht wenn man über 12 ist was ja bei FIM der fall ist, wodurch ja auch der Witz in FIM ist. Die Szenen sind ja so schon ganz lustig aber grade dadurch das es einige Insider gibt, die man erst in höhern Alter versteht, wird es lustig.



Das war bei "Rockos modernes Leben" auch nicht anders und trotzdem ist das nichts für erwachsene


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



O.o


----------



## Manowar (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juli 2011)

So, Offtopic entfernt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mhm.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Juli 2011)

Manaori's Bild erinnert mich an ein Bild das ich in der Zeit gesehen habe. Hab leider keine Kamera um ein erkennbares Foto davon zu machen, ist aber echt lustig.

Damit das hier nicht Off-Topic wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2011)

Bwahahahaha! Sonntags bei Familie Dragonball...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch die Wahrheit über die Titanic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (8. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> [Dragonball Bild]



Episch xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2011)

Den hau ich auch noch raus! :3

Macht Mut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (8. Juli 2011)

Das is ja geil *g* 

Uuund noch was...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (8. Juli 2011)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/blizzard%20facepalm/Sunnie1991/wwwwwwww.jpg


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> http://media.photobu...91/wwwwwwww.jpg



 wuhahaha das gibts wirklich? Genial!


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> http://media.photobu...91/wwwwwwww.jpg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> wuhahaha das gibts wirklich? Genial!



Klar Blizzard ist im Forum bekannt für solche Kunst.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Juli 2011)

Kein Bild trotzdem lustig. :>
Und ja das ist Satire und schwarzer Humor wer damit nicht klar kommt soll den Text bitte überspringen



> Eine neue Studie im Auftrag des Gesundheits- und des Justizministeriums, die heute in Berlin vorgestellt wurde, dürfte die Hysterie um die Gefahren sogenannter “Killerspiele” ein für allemal beenden. Aus der Untersuchung geht hervor, dass nahezu 80 Prozent aller jugendlichen Konsumenten von Ego-Shootern zu fett für einen Amoklauf sind – und auch um den Rest steht es nicht gut [...] Sollte sich ein solcher übergewichtiger Außenseiter entgegen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit dazu entschließen, etwa in einer Schule einen Amoklauf durchzuführen, wäre er bereits nach wenigen Minuten oder nach dem ersten Magazinwechsel derart erschöpft, dass er eine viertelstündige Pause oder gar ein Medipack mit Asthmaspray bräuchte.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juli 2011)

Haha genial xD
Würde mich nicht wundern sowas mal auf Bild zu lesen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (9. Juli 2011)

Yeah ^^ 
[attachment=12029:demotivational-posters-hi-fives.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (9. Juli 2011)

http://imageburn.de/img/1768325163.jpg

http://imageburn.de/img/8011528044.jpg

http://imageburn.de/img/9069628080.png


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie musste ich an yves1993 denken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (10. Juli 2011)

http://wowbash.de/v/WoWScrnShot_011010_142000_001.jpg.html


----------



## Blasto (10. Juli 2011)

Aus dem wohl Legendärsten Thread der Welt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Juli 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Aus dem wohl Legendärsten Thread der Welt



Der ist immernoch aktiv? oO


----------



## orkman (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (11. Juli 2011)

Kenn ich nur zugut.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (11. Juli 2011)

Nicht direkt Bilder aber einfach nur Geil ^^

Halt Stop:
http://z0r.de/3156

Nyan?:
http://z0r.de/3133

U Mad?:
http://z0r.de/3120

Oh das ist gemein:
http://z0r.de/3100

AVGN der beste xD:
http://z0r.de/3085
http://z0r.de/3084


----------



## White_Sky (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (11. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grad Nachrichten geguckt jetzt versteh ich den Witz auch


----------



## Perkone (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2011)

lol 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wegen Größe gespoilert. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Geeeeil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (11. Juli 2011)

lol shikari xD


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist da etwa noch jemand Dädly Premonition süchtig ? xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DerpiHerp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (12. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist da etwa noch jemand Dädly Premonition süchtig ? xD



Ich nicht.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## sc00p (12. Juli 2011)

Huhu,

sry für Offtopic aber hat jemand das Bild zur Hand auf dem die WoW Server beschrieben werden? o:

Also wieviel Arbeitsspeicher die haben... wieviel CPUs insgesamt.

Der Screen müsste auch hier in dem Thread irgendwo sein :x Aber 205 Seiten zu durchsuchen is jetz nicht so toll XD


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

sc00p schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> sry für Offtopic aber hat jemand das Bild zur Hand auf dem die WoW Server beschrieben werden? o:
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht, das das jemanden zum lachen bringt


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


XD
Ich trau mich garnicht die harten zu posten, hihi.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
göttlich xD


----------



## TrollJumper (12. Juli 2011)

Spoiler






Dominau schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ist's wegen seiner Fresse oder weil der linke (von ihm aus der rechte) Arm so übelst photoshopped ist?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ist's wegen seiner Fresse oder weil der linke (von ihm aus der rechte) Arm so übelst photoshopped ist?



Das ganze Bild von ihm wurde übelst bearbeitet und auch extrem schlecht ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schaut mal die Unterpunkte... ich sach dazu ma nix xD


----------



## Königmarcus (12. Juli 2011)

Mein Link 

find ich ja seeeehr geil 


auch noch geilo: Mein Link

das beste ist das klappern am ende xD

und noch was zum abschluss:

Spongebob (endlos)


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2011)

paar Lustige gefunden

http://z0r.de/348

http://z0r.de/654

http://z0r.de/1968

http://z0r.de/1311


----------



## Dracun (12. Juli 2011)

Das letzte ist ne reine Reizüberflutung


----------



## yves1993 (12. Juli 2011)

Grml ich wollte eigentlich schon beim erstem z0r post was sagen aber gut... War so klar dass es wieder ausartet und jeder das posted... Leute bitte ich bin zwar kein Mod oder Moralapostel, doch das hier ist ein Bilder Thread und es wurde schon zu oft darauf hingewiesen... Macht es nicht noch schlimmer als es schon ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (13. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2011)

@ Dominau:
Einfach nur Epic! Und verstehen kann ich's auchnoch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (13. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

WAHAHAHA der Hitlercomic ist cool. ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Juli 2011)

http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/jsp/forms/generateCaptcha.jsp
man kann auch danach googlen udn selbst goolge hat "gehackt" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte mich irgendwann mal jemand das gleiche fragen hab ich schonmal ne passende Antwort.


----------



## Perkone (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (14. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (15. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die beiden haben mich echt fertig gemacht . Richtig gut!^^

BTT:

Für mich als Schalker echt traurig, aber trotzdem witzig. Habs ausprobiert, klappt wirklich.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (15. Juli 2011)

@ yves1993
Das erste finde ich gemein (muss daran liegen, dass ich Kätzchen mag^^), aber der rest ist genial.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Win...einfach nur Win


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2011)

Jeder kennt das, jeder hats schon mal getan.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juli 2011)

Außer Macusern  Aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das auch unter Windows nie aufgefallen, warum auch immer O_o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. Juli 2011)

Bwahahaha, so episch! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch klasse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch mal zwei, diesmal aber gespoilert. Wird sonst zu lang der Post. ^^


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Leben wie es sein sollte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pickpocket (17. Juli 2011)

was soll am letzten witzig sein ^^


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Verstehe das letzte auch nicht. Also ist schön aber nicht witzig. ^^


----------



## Saji (17. Juli 2011)

Bilder müssen ja nicht zwangsweise komisch oder dämlich sein um jemanden/mich zum Lachen zu bringen. 

b2t:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pickpocket (17. Juli 2011)

Welcome Mr. Fantastic =D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Juli 2011)

vllt soll das Bild die mathematische Formel "Jewellery = piep" verdeutlichen.


----------



## Auriga__ (17. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> (Bild mit Edward)



Lol sooo epic xD
Death Note rockt!! 

@Topic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (17. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (18. Juli 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der hier is mein Fav... xD


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns gibt es auch einen Mr. Fu(h) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (18. Juli 2011)

(Zum Glück haben wir ne Duschwand...  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (18. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (18. Juli 2011)

@Pickpocket und Konov: Na ist doch logisch was drann lustig sein soll  Der obere is Sparkles aus diesem "Vampir"film und drunter is ryuuk und Light Yagami ^^ Kennt ihr den Anime "Deathnote" nit? Die zwei wollen wissen, wie man seinen Namen buchstabiert, damit se ihn ins Deathnote schreiben könn damit er stirbt ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> @Pickpocket und Konov: Na ist doch logisch was drann lustig sein soll  Der obere is Sparkles aus diesem "Vampir"film und drunter is ryuuk und Light Yagami ^^ Kennt ihr den Anime "Deathnote" nit? Die zwei wollen wissen, wie man seinen Namen buchstabiert, damit se ihn ins Deathnote schreiben könn damit er stirbt ^^


Die beiden meinen auch nicht Deathnote, sondern den gespoilerten Heiratsantrag


----------



## Perkone (18. Juli 2011)

Achsooo haha, hab mi schon gewundert. Ist ja doch so bekannt


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2011)

7 Stunde Last.fm gehört *-*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (19. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ne Sammlung der geilsten Meme Kuchen  (Danke an Smosh <3)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> @Pickpocket und Konov: Na ist doch logisch was drann lustig sein soll  Der obere is Sparkles aus diesem "Vampir"film und drunter is ryuuk und Light Yagami ^^ Kennt ihr den Anime "Deathnote" nit? Die zwei wollen wissen, wie man seinen Namen buchstabiert, damit se ihn ins Deathnote schreiben könn damit er stirbt ^^



Nein das bezog sich auf das Bild der beiden Turteltäubchen, die sich in die Arme fallen. 
Das ist zwar schön aber nicht unbedingt lustig.


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

when u see it... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




haha xD


----------



## Kyrador (19. Juli 2011)

Deep Throat competition


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Lol stimmt, ich dachte eig, der Witz wäre eine Person im linken Bildteil, die nicht sofort auffällt^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Auto?
Die Auto?
Der Auto!


----------



## Manaori (19. Juli 2011)

Wtf? O_O

Das ist wohl auch so ein Fall von "When you see it..."


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Das ist Duke Nukem's Karre 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (19. Juli 2011)

Die Hitch Balls gehören aber wie der Name schon sagt an die Anhängerkupplung nicht so unsymetrisch unters Auto.


----------



## Potpotom (19. Juli 2011)

Wo gibbet die denn? *suchen geht*


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wo gibbet die denn? *suchen geht*


Wenn du männlich bist ist die Frage aber sehr peinlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss ein Top-Architekt gewesen sein... :>


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. Juli 2011)

Und der Darwin-Award geht an...

*Trommelwirbel*












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



baaaaaaaaaah wie geil


----------



## vollmi (19. Juli 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wo gibbet die denn? *suchen geht*



Na da:
bumpernuts.com/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (19. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Und der Darwin-Award geht an...
> 
> *Trommelwirbel*
> 
> ...



Ich hätt da ja durchgehend Panik das mir das Ding aufn Kopf fällt. oO


----------



## TrollJumper (20. Juli 2011)

Ist bestimmt mit Klebeband fixiert, da passiert nix mehr .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Juli 2011)

Habe ich schon gesagt, dass ich diese Seite liebe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2011)

Ich auch  Zsm. mit lolpics.se und memebase.com ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Boa das letzte ist sowas von wahr .___.


----------



## TheGui (20. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich hätt da ja durchgehend Panik das mir das Ding aufn Kopf fällt. oO



deswegen ja "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und der Darwin-Award geht an..."[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2011)

Wo wir gerade bei Darwin-Award waren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Neuauflage von GTA SA:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HAAAALT STOP!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2011)

Haha geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (20. Juli 2011)

Fotomontagefail?


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Fotomontagefail?



Jo ... das war definitiv mal nen Aldi!


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2011)

Watt? Klärt mich auf... ich seh da nix. 

EDIT: Das ist der Lidl in der Realität... http://www.google.be/imgres?imgurl=http://www.lacapitale.be/zc/thumb300x200/mediastore/_2010/octobre/hermes/ID5596245_lidl_100031_H2QZ3T_0.JPG.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.lacapitale.be/regions/bruxelles/2010-10-31/molenbeek-un-nouveau-lidl-porte-de-ninove-820847.shtml&usg=__x5Pf-gHTb0arAIdRLv1R1R7ASH8=&h=200&w=300&sz=17&hl=fr&start=31&zoom=1&itbs=1&tbnid=4WE0V5iLK1Rn6M:&tbnh=77&tbnw=116&prev=/search%3Fq%3DLIDL%2BCharleroi%26start%3D20%26hl%3Dfr%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1003%26bih%3D1100%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D20%26tbm%3Disch&ei=ddomTsLXMsGVOvjUrM4K


----------



## Saalia (20. Juli 2011)

die frau sieht anders aus als der rest des bildes, von der belichtung, den kanten etc... daher photoshopfail


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juli 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> die frau sieht anders aus als der rest des bildes, von der belichtung, den kanten etc... daher photoshopfail



Mal ganz abgesehen von den Proportionen xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Juli 2011)

nur mal so zu dem bild vor dem lidl.

klar die frau ist viel zu hell für das das sie im schatten steht usw.
aber vor allem hält sie ihr kind am fuss fest und trägt ihn/sie wie eine einkaufstüte.


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe das verstößt nicht gegen die Auflagen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (21. Juli 2011)

@Valdrasiala:

Glücklichweise kann ich beides in angemessener Zeit lösen


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> nur mal so zu dem bild vor dem lidl. klar die frau ist viel zu hell für das das sie im schatten steht usw.


Ist mir nicht aufgefallen, ändert aber auch nichts an dem Part der mich zum lachen brachte...



> aber vor allem hält sie ihr kind am fuss fest und trägt ihn/sie wie eine einkaufstüte.


Tippe auf eine sie... zumindest würde ich meinem Sohn eher unfreiwillig einen Rock anziehen. 


Aber gut, wenn man so mit der Beleuchtung beschäftigt ist. Hrhr.


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2011)

Muhaha eigene Seite auf Memebase für Bronies 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. Juli 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> @Valdrasiala:
> Glücklichweise kann ich beides in angemessener Zeit lösen



Ich hatte damals als kleiner Junge auch ne Komplettlösung und konnte das dann irgendwann auch mal aus dem Kopf. Aber hab alles verlernt in den letzten ~25 Jahren ^^

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHR Bilder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Die Bilder lassen sich leider nicht einzeln verlinken, Picdump auf Chilloutzone:

http://www.chilloutzone.net/bild/donnerstag-picdump-2.html


----------



## TheGui (21. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Muhaha eigene Seite auf Memebase für Bronies



Endlich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

When u see it... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> When u see it...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erklärungsbedarf!


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Juli 2011)

Nur Frauen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nur Frauen?



Jop. Isn McDoof in Schweden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> When u see it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so gehts mir im Moment...
Ich sage mir "du verpennst ständig den halben Tag jetzt gehst du mal früher pennen" und dann irgendwann um 2-3 Uhr denk ich mir ach scheiss drauf. :X


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer kennts nicht ^^


----------



## Felix^^ (21. Juli 2011)

^hahah ich kenns  
btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Juli 2011)

Grad in Terraria entdeckt oÓ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Felix^^ (21. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand die Dinger schonmal ausprobiert? Ich kann nur sagen...diesen Dyson sollte man vergöttern, fantastisches Teil [Stehen bei uns im Celona rum] *le airbender*


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Jo, die Teile sind sehr praktisch, trocknen wirklich schnell.

Allerdings ist es u.U. etwas unhygienisch, da der Bereich wo man die Hände reinhält, recht dicht beieinander ist und wenn viele Leute da mit ihren Händen drantatschen... naja...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, die Teile sind sehr praktisch, trocknen wirklich schnell.
> 
> Allerdings ist es u.U. etwas unhygienisch, da der Bereich wo man die Hände reinhält, recht dicht beieinander ist und wenn viele Leute da mit ihren Händen drantatschen... naja...


Jep, die Dinger waren schon immer Brutstätten für sowas.
Warm, feucht und das Zeug wird noch schön direkt auf die Hände gepustet. :S


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Jep, die Dinger waren schon immer Brutstätten für sowas.
> Warm, feucht und das Zeug wird noch schön direkt auf die Hände gepustet. :S


Die luft ist klinisch rein. es ist zu heiß für bakterien, das wurde oft genug nachgewiesen. hand-föhn-trockner sind die hygenischste möglichkeit die hände trocken zu bekommen, wenn man sie dafür nicht anfassen muss.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Die luft ist klinisch rein. es ist zu heiß für bakterien, das wurde oft genug nachgewiesen. hand-föhn-trockner sind die hygenischste möglichkeit die hände trocken zu bekommen, wenn man sie dafür nicht anfassen muss.


Von dem Dyson Teil vielleicht, da revidiere ich die Aussage, weil die Luft gefiltert wird und die Bakterien entzieht. Das ist bei anderen, älteren Modellen, die vielerorts anzutreffen sind, nicht unbedingt der Fall. Dort wird die Luft angesaugt, erhitzt und auf die Hände geblasen, und das ist definitiv nicht klinisch rein, da bei der Temperatur nichts abgetötet wird. Und was auch nachgewiesen wurde: Nach einer solchen Benutzung verdoppelt sich die Anzahl der Keime auf den Händen.

Kleiner Nachtrag: Es gibt für beide Seiten Studien, die jeweils das Gegenteil belegen, also kann man sich da nicht wirklich auf was verlassen. Ich jedenfalls werde diese Dinger nicht benutzen, abgesehen von dem Dyson Ding. Je mehr ich darüber lese, auch Tests, desto eher klingt das mal wirklich nach einer interessanten Innovation
Aber genug OT


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Die luft ist klinisch rein. es ist zu heiß für bakterien, das wurde oft genug nachgewiesen. hand-föhn-trockner sind die hygenischste möglichkeit die hände trocken zu bekommen, wenn man sie dafür nicht anfassen muss.



Die Luft vielleicht schon, aber die Gerätschaften?
Wie gesagt, die Teile sind schmale Schlitze wo genug Menschen sicherlich ein paar Mal irgendwo gegen kommen oder ein Teil berühren. Dass da keine Bakterien sind, kann mir keiner erzählen. ^^


----------



## Human Ashes (22. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Muhaha eigene Seite auf Memebase für Bronies
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. Juli 2011)

Es ist etwas lang, darum gespoilert:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Juli 2011)

Jungs, bitte bitte keine Bilder zitieren. Das kann (bei mehrfachmissachtung) durchaus zur Verwarnung führen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dort wird die Luft angesaugt, erhitzt und auf die Hände geblasen, und das ist definitiv nicht klinisch rein, da bei der Temperatur nichts abgetötet wird.


jup wenn alte gammelgeräte die 60° nicht mehr schaffen udn nur einmal alle 2 tage benutzt werden wirds schwierig mit dem abtöten. wenn die bakterien auf staubpartikeln sind, die sich durch fehlende benutzung sammeln können, naja...



Konov schrieb:


> Die Luft vielleicht schon, aber die Gerätschaften?
> Wie gesagt, die Teile sind schmale Schlitze wo genug Menschen sicherlich ein paar Mal irgendwo gegen kommen oder ein Teil berühren. Dass da keine Bakterien sind, kann mir keiner erzählen. ^^


jo wie gesagt "nicht anfassen". die kleinen schlitze bei dem dyson würden mir wirklich zu denken geben.

allerdings gibt es auch antibaktrielles plastik, wie es auf den touchflächen mancher fahrkartenschalter genutzt wird. da fassen täglich tausende rauf und die sind sauber. irgendwie.


un nu btt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (22. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2011)

Genial



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (22. Juli 2011)

Ich sollte aufhören mir alle Seiten im Cheezburger Network durchzulesen, weil dann kenn ich immer schon alle Bilder die hier gepostet werden


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> [...] Cheesburger [...]



Ich las Cheesburger? Jetzt hab ich hunger.^^
Aber ja, solltest du vielleicht.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich sollte aufhören mir alle Seiten im Cheezburger Network durchzulesen, weil dann kenn ich immer schon alle Bilder die hier gepostet werden



naja bis auf failblog haben sie beim cheezburger extrem viele sachen gestrichen und gekürzt dort nach dem umbau was blöde war


----------



## LeWhopper (23. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Epic. Weils stimmt.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Time for Ponies



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus meinem eigenen Facebook. die 19 anderen sind auch alles Kerle, die Ex ist heiß


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aus meinem eigenen Facebook. die 19 anderen sind auch alles Kerle, die Ex ist heiß



Wo is da der Witz?
Auf Facebook "liken" die Leute doch ehh jeden scheiss wie Zombies. :O
(War keine stichelei sondern eine ernst gemeinte Frage^^)

Hmm nu hab ich kein Bild das nicht schon mind. 200x vorhanden wär. :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (23. Juli 2011)

moderne Zeiten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (24. Juli 2011)

haha böse 

[URL=http://www.directupload.net]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/url]


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Juli 2011)

http://www.funny-games.biz/trollface-launch.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (24. Juli 2011)

The winner should be obvious... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Vorab: Ja Wall of Text, ist es aber sowas von Wert zu lesen  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Awwwww genial 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kp um welche combo es geht aber das es immer wieder Lame Combos in WoW gibt ist sicherlich ein Mitgrund warum ich diese Game nie wieder anrühren werde


----------



## Sabito (24. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kp um welche combo es geht aber das es immer wieder Lame Combos in WoW gibt ist sicherlich ein Mitgrund warum ich diese Game nie wieder anrühren werde



Von den ganzen Zaubern, die auf den Haufen gezeigt werden würde ich mal sagen Feuermage/Frostmage/Holy- oder Dizipriest


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich auch net, und wenn verzichte ich eh auf Serious Arena, wenn dann nur 2v2 oder so... hatte aber gestern den letzten Tag der 7 Gratis Tage, vor 4 Monaten aufgehört und ich werd dabei bleiben. Das Spiel hat seinen Reiz einfach verloren :/ (Dank Cata -.-)

Übrigens steht die Combo oben im ersten Satz...^^
Naja der Arena MS Paint Rage Thread ist der einzige den ich noch ständig betrachte weil da auch viele andere Bilder auftauchen 

BTT: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (25. Juli 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas links kommt also raus, wenn man Mew (schon wieder) klonen will und viel zu viele menschliche Genen hinzufügt.

Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2011)

links ist ein bösewicht von dragonball ^^ und rechts halt mew von pokemon


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (25. Juli 2011)

bwahaha das is so verdammt genial.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Juli 2011)

So fucking true




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> So fucking true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halten die Händchen!?
(Bitte keine Spoiler muss mir Teil 2-10000 noch antuhen)


----------



## sc00p (25. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> So fucking true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja auch nicht Crabbe sondern Blaise Zabini :O


----------



## iShock (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mwahaha


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Juli 2011)

sc00p schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch nicht Crabbe sondern Blaise Zabini :O



Das basiert jetzt natürlich auf reiner Spekulation, da ich den Film nicht gesehen habe, aber ist das nicht die Szene wo im Geheimkabinett das Dämonenfeuer losgelassen wird?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> aber ist das nicht die Szene wo im Geheimkabinett das Dämonenfeuer losgelassen wird?


sieht nicht nach room of requirements aus!? verdammt film is schon so lange her




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tetris HD: http://www.spiele123.com/tetris-spiele/spiele-tetris-hd.php

:>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (26. Juli 2011)

Fuuuuuuu!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boah ab da konnt ich netmehr vor Lachen.... da brauchte ich erstmal 5 Minuten Pausea ahahaha xDDD


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ich mir dazu die dicke Sau ausm Ersten vorstelle, wie er da auf dem riesen-Stuhl steht. xD


----------



## Perkone (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lol xD


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2011)

Mal ne Frage wie oft soll den das Bild noch kommen?


----------



## Perkone (26. Juli 2011)

Meinste dat von mir? Von mir aus oft genug, ist einfach genial hehe


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (27. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Juli 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab nur ich gedacht, dass die eine nackt ist? Dabei is das der überaus fette Arm der Wales. -.-


----------



## Beckenblockade (27. Juli 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hab nur ich gedacht, dass die eine nackt ist? Dabei is das der überaus fette Arm der Wales. -.-


Guess what - das ist der Witz.


----------



## Perkone (27. Juli 2011)

LOL, hab das Bild schon so oft gesehn und echt gedacht de is nackt... omg x)


----------



## Ernst Haft (28. Juli 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wenn die Realität den Witz schon längst eingeholt hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_"Druids resurrect the partially mummified remains of Jesus. They force the zombified Christ to commit unspeakable acts as their sect prepares to rule a new age of mankind."_
Imdb

Leider saugt das Teil komplett


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (28. Juli 2011)

Made my day 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (28. Juli 2011)

http://www.stonemakerargument.com/6.html


----------



## Saji (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann mal schnell ändern: (Spoiler, weil SEHR große Bilder)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juli 2011)

Zu den Ponies:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (29. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Zu den Ponies:



Rule 19!

'nuff said


----------



## The Paladin (29. Juli 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> Rule 19!
> 
> 'nuff said



Stimmt, und genau deshalb warte ich es ab, irgendwann hört der Unsinn auf. 

Und ich bin dankbar für die Bilder die ihr postet, denn jedes davon wird von mir in die Liste zum Blockieren hinzugefügt.

Und hier ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (29. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Stimmt, und genau deshalb warte ich es ab, irgendwann hört der Unsinn auf.
> 
> Und ich bin dankbar für die Bilder die ihr postet, denn jedes davon wird von mir in die Liste zum Blockieren hinzugefügt.



Hält dich auch keiner von ab nur bezweifle ich dass du da nachkommst bei der Menge die so gezeichnet und gephotoshopt wird.

Und nun zu etwas ganz anderem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Stimmt, und genau deshalb warte ich es ab, irgendwann hört der Unsinn auf.
> 
> Und ich bin dankbar für die Bilder die ihr postet, denn jedes davon wird von mir in die Liste zum Blockieren hinzugefügt.
> 
> Und hier ein paar Bilder:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Stimmt, und genau deshalb warte ich es ab, irgendwann hört der Unsinn auf.
> 
> Und ich bin dankbar für die Bilder die ihr postet, denn jedes davon wird von mir in die Liste zum Blockieren hinzugefügt.



Das ist auch ziemlich hohl. Ich verstehe den Hype um die Ponies zwar nicht aber manche Bilder (Star Horse ) sind einfach witzig, auch völlig ohne Bezug. Jedenfalls witziger als die Bilder die du geposted hast..
//e
@Topic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Juli 2011)

ich leibe die Demos mit dieser kleinen! gruselige Mädchen > all!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Und ich bin dankbar für die Bilder die ihr postet, denn jedes davon wird von mir in die Liste zum Blockieren hinzugefügt.


du machst wegen ein paar pony bildern in dem thread hier deinen browser fürs gesamte internet permanent langsamer? lustig
hart pony-owned



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (29. Juli 2011)

sc00p schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch nicht Crabbe sondern Blaise Zabini :O



also im film sagt er deutlich " crabbe , goyle , kommt mit mir" und ich noch so wtf , wieso is der schwarz ^^


----------



## TheGui (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (30. Juli 2011)

oh je hab ich gelacht xD ...schön wen wahre Dinge niedergeschrieben werden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und für alle tldr; menschen, etwas zum gucken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (30. Juli 2011)

Edit: Beim Vorposter steht bei mir grade "geschrieben vor 32min" und beim Facebook Bild "geschrieben vor 34min" sieht so aus als wäre das Bild grade 2 Min im Netz 

Wenn man mit WoW aufgehört hat und sich das rückwirkend ansieht ist es noch lustiger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AION grüsst


----------



## TheGui (30. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> AION grüsst



why? because of the beard!


----------



## LoLTroll (30. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> why? because of the beard!




Die Elyos sind die "Helle" Seite bei Aion....und die männlichen Vertreter sehen wirklich sehr feminin aus ;P


----------



## TheGui (30. Juli 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Die Elyos sind die "Helle" Seite bei Aion....und die männlichen Vertreter sehen wirklich sehr feminin aus ;P


mir gings eher um das androgyne wesen in dem demo.

aber genug OT, mehr Ponys!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (30. Juli 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Die Elyos sind die "Helle" Seite bei Aion....und die männlichen Vertreter sehen wirklich sehr feminin aus ;P



da hab ich noch das hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (30. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Stimmt, und genau deshalb warte ich es ab, irgendwann hört der Unsinn auf.
> 
> Und ich bin dankbar für die Bilder die ihr postet, denn jedes davon wird von mir in die Liste zum Blockieren hinzugefügt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich, in All points bulletin reloaded, korrekt eingeparkt -_-


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juli 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ich, in All points bulletin reloaded, korrekt eingeparkt -_-



Liegt wohl am weiblichen Char. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Spoiler weils zu lang ist:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juli 2011)

@Falathrim &#9829; Japan 

c&h, so unerschöpflich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (31. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich glaub das reicht erstmal.


----------



## Grushdak (31. Juli 2011)

Sehr sehr hilfreich ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sehr sehr hilfreich ...
> 
> [..]
> 
> greetz



AHAHAHAHA das ist ja echt bescheuert... Web.de kann man sich net einloggen und sie senden ne Mail an web.de... klasse ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2011)

wieso? man hat in seinem acc ne "not"-emailadresse eingetragen in der config. an diese not-adresse wird ne email geschickt. dazu muss man web.de sagen, welcher accoutn sie abschicken soll





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (31. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHA das ist ja echt bescheuert... Web.de kann man sich net einloggen und sie senden ne Mail an web.de... klasse ^^



du lachst aber in belgien is mir das in echt bei der telefongesellschafft passiert


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Juli 2011)

Eh Leute man kann bei Web.de bei seinem Account eine zweite Email Addresse hinterlegen für genau diesen Fall, das ist kein Fail sondern lediglich etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sehr sehr hilfreich ...
> 
> *entfernt*
> 
> greetz



Richtiger Fail Grushdak haha 

Man lese: Kontakt-E-Mail-Adresse.


----------



## Grushdak (31. Juli 2011)

Erstens:
Die Meldung hatte ich letztens wirklich genauso bekommen.

Zweitens: 
Lesen bildet!
Die Kontakt-Mail-Adresse ist meine web.de Adresse!
Meine Haupt-Mail-Adresse hatte ich denen ganz bestimmt nicht genannt - brauchte ich auch nie.

Ich habe spaßenhalber auch mal meine Hauptmailadresse angegeben (ne Andere habe ich nicht) und es gab nen Error.
Sie wollten und wollen immer noch meine Mailadresse bei web.de.
Nur wie soll ich die bitteschön für Passwortzurücksetzen aufrufen?

Drittens:
Web.de tut es auch leid - daß ich so zu meiner alten web.de Adresse keinen Zugang mehr bekomme.
Dafür habe ich ja nun seit einiger zeit eine Neue.

Also @ Besserwisser - wer ist nun so fail? 
Aber ich werde dennoch mal eben bei meinen Einstellungen da nachsehen.

Gute Nacht Euch


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Juli 2011)

Du bist fail wenn du keine Kontakt Adresse eingibst oder die selbe nimmst^^


----------



## Grushdak (31. Juli 2011)

Könntest Du bitte mal schleunigst aufhören, gleich zu beleidigen bzw. provozieren?
Wie gesagt, lesen bildet!
*Ich brauchte nie eine andere Extra Kontakt-Adresse angeben und sie verlangen als Kontaktadresse meine web.de Adresse*

bye

btt, da dies ein Topc zum Lachen sein sollte !!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Könntest Du bitte mal schleunigst aufhören, gleich zu beleidigen bzw. provozieren?
> Wie gesagt, lesen bildet!
> *Ich brauchte nie eine andere Extra Kontakt-Adresse angeben und sie verlangen als Kontaktadresse meine web.de Adresse*
> 
> ...


man wird in der tat (vor allem früher) nicht dazu aufgefordert eine kontakt-("not")-emailadresse einzugeben. das feature wurde irgendwann reingepatcht. aber der text stimmt so und ist kein fail. man gibt seinen web.de-account an, der dann eine email an die in den account einstellungen eingegebene kontakt/haupt/alternativ-adresse schickt.

bei meinem alten account musst ich auch die 1,86€ hotline anrufen, weil ich bei diesem formular das erste mal gemerkt hab, das sie einen möglichkeit zum passwort recover eingebaut haben. nun linken meine web de accounts woanders hin, damit ich sie wiederherstellen kann.

die kontakt email ist nicht die web.de adresse des web.de accounts! das ist eine einstellung im accountmenü.


----------



## Deanne (31. Juli 2011)

Oh, man. Wie ihr euch immer gleich an die Gurgel gehen müsst.

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moortus (31. Juli 2011)

Zu den Pony Bildern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2011)

Moortus schrieb:


> Zu den Pony Bildern:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, ich finde 50% der Bilder hier auch nicht lustig. Aber ich kotz nicht gleich jeden an, der so ein Bild postet.
Toleranz nennt man das. Und wie ich sehe fehlt sie dir.


----------



## TheGui (31. Juli 2011)

Moortus schrieb:


> Zu den Pony Bildern:
> 
> *entfernt*


Ich sehe keins der Ponys auf dem Boden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Toleranz nennt man das.



Nicht wirklich... Toleranz ist nicht das reaktionslose hinnehmen jeder Scheiße...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War überrascht sowas nicht vorher gefunden zu haben, selbst gebastelt xD


----------



## TrollJumper (31. Juli 2011)

Ich verweise mal auf Southpark. Folge: "Todescamp der Toleranz".





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Juli 2011)

geht das bild noch kleiner ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (31. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (31. Juli 2011)

@Shikari: Hahahaha! Oh Gott dieses Gesicht ist einfach zuuu herrlich xD

@Topic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder der schon mal auf nem Metalkonzert war kann das bestätigen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (2. August 2011)

Selten so gut gelacht^^

Im "Spaß zu später Stunde" gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (2. August 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erinnert mich immer an diese endlos geile Werbung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (2. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. August 2011)

der comic mit son goku und vegeta aufm supernintendo is doch mindestnes 10 jahre alt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (2. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie ist der ja schon süß :3 Bloß nicht die Freundin sehen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukane (3. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHA das ist ja echt bescheuert... Web.de kann man sich net einloggen und sie senden ne Mail an web.de... klasse ^^



Nein man kann ne zweite Emailadresse eintragen >.>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HABEN WILL! :O

Echt wo gibts des?^^
Bzw Anleitung wiel sieht bisschen selbergebastelt aus^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


here you go


----------



## Kamsi (3. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. August 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Zukane schrieb:
> 
> 
> > LeWhopper schrieb:
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (3. August 2011)

Hahah wie geil das dazu passt


----------



## Auriga__ (4. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (5. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (5. August 2011)

Ersetze Blizzard / Activision durch

Apple
Google
Microsoft
Facebook
Siemens

usw.usf.

Ist genauso lustig oder unlustig


----------



## EspCap (5. August 2011)

Skandal: Unternehmen wollen Profit machen!


----------



## TheGui (5. August 2011)

Buffed Mods sind Spielverderber >_>  das oben war kein "Quoten" von Bildern, sondern ein Gesamtwerk das im Sinne des Threads für ein Lächeln sorgen sollte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (5. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (6. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. August 2011)

Noxiel, der Mann ist einfach klasse im 2. clip xD Gibts da mehr?


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das bringt mich zum Lachen


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2011)

Wieso?


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. August 2011)

Pre Edit: Vergessen den Kontext zu nennen. Das ist die Akkulaufzeit eines Amazon Kindles

Naja, Da steht Laufzeit. Unten steht dann, dass mit 2 Monaten die Laufzeit gemeint ist, die du hast wenn du jeden Tag 30min liest. Also ist die Laufzeit nicht 1488 Stunden sondern nur 31 Stunden. Das ist schon sehr doller Beschiss, besonders da in der selben Tabelle andere Geräte mit einer richtigen Laufzeit aufgeführt werden, die auch noch gelogen ist (Tablet 5-10 Stunden. iPad hat auf jeden Fall mehr als das. Und falls jemand sagt "da steht ja nicht iPad" es wird trotzdem das iPad gemeint, da es auf der Kindle Seite schlechtgemacht wird).


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2011)

Ja, hab ich auch gerade gesehen  Aber doch, 10 Stunden kommt in etwa hin für das iPad. Aber naja, das ist eben Amazon. Mein Laptop schafft auch ohne Probleme mehr als 6 Stunden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. August 2011)

nur ein smartphone is nach 1 woche standby rumliegen leer^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (6. August 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ersetze Blizzard / Activision durch
> 
> Apple
> Google
> ...



apple - ja
google - wieso die wollen kein geld von dir nur damit du ihr service benutzt ... also gratis fuer dich, komplett ... sie verdienen nur nebenbei damit
microsoft - ja 
facebook - wieso die wollen kein geld von dir nur damit du ihr service benutzt ... also gratis fuer dich, komplett ... sie verdienen nur nebenbei damit
Siemens - ja 
von daher is das bild schon richtig so ... und ich musst mich schlapp lachen 

BTT: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2011)

naja mein trekstore ebook reader hat ca 8 stunden akkulaufzeit - wer liest eingentlich nur ne halbe stunde ? das geht ja nur bei unspannenden büchern ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. August 2011)

Oder Zeitungen etc.^^


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2011)

zeitungen liest du am ebookreader ?

bild liest man in den öffentlichen verkehrsmittel oder auf dem klo oder sonst wo aber dann als papierversion ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. August 2011)

Ich habe keinen ebookreader aber Zeitungen oder Zeitschriften wäre etwas, was man nur 30min lesen kann.


----------



## Saji (7. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> apple - ja
> google - wieso die wollen kein geld von dir nur damit du ihr service benutzt ... also gratis fuer dich, komplett ... sie verdienen nur nebenbei damit
> microsoft - ja
> facebook - wieso die wollen kein geld von dir nur damit du ihr service benutzt ... also gratis fuer dich, komplett ... sie verdienen nur nebenbei damit
> ...




Jedes Unternehmen, auch wenn es dem User augenscheinlich nichts kostet, erwirtschaftet Umsatz und damit Gewinne. Ohne Profit kann nämlich kein Unternehmen überleben. Und sowohl Facebook als auch Google neben Geld für einige Dienste. Hauptsächlich werden diese Seiten aber über Werbung finanziert die an anderer Stellen Menschen Geld kosten... eh, wie war also noch mal mit dem Profit?

Und für's Protokoll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukane (7. August 2011)

Wenn es kostenlos ist ist Werbung geschaltet ;/


----------



## BlizzLord (7. August 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Jedes Unternehmen, auch wenn es dem User augenscheinlich nichts kostet, erwirtschaftet Umsatz und damit Gewinne. Ohne Profit kann nämlich kein Unternehmen überleben. Und sowohl Facebook als auch Google neben Geld für einige Dienste. Hauptsächlich werden diese Seiten aber über Werbung finanziert die an anderer Stellen Menschen Geld kosten... eh, wie war also noch mal mit dem Profit?



Vergiss den "interessanten" Handel mit Privaten Daten nicht. 
Da springt bestimmt mehr bei rum als durch Werbung!

Firmen müssen nunmal Umsatz machen sonst wäre eine Firma sinnlos.


----------



## Felix^^ (7. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (7. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. August 2011)

Keano is unheimlich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (7. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Keano is unheimlich!



Kommt drauf an welche Pille man genommen hat.


----------



## White_Sky (8. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versteht einer diesen Comic und kann mir bitte dann einer sagen, was der Witz ist?
Den hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2011)

Naja der Aufpasser jagd das kind, das im Computerlabor in schule wow spielt weg und setzt sich selber ran.

edit: du meinst den unteren oder? hm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (8. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> edit: du meinst den unteren oder? hm



Ja, das Untere mit den Astralen.

EDIT: Ein paar Bilder zum Thread:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (9. August 2011)

Zwar nicht direkt Bilder aber sie bringen mich zum lachen und dürfen nicht der Welt vorenthalten werden 

Meme Mix

Star Trek


----------



## LeWhopper (9. August 2011)

Normalerweise zock ich Soldier und dazu nur Herp Derp^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aww genial


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (9. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


when you see it...


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2011)

was ist an schweibenwischer witzig ?


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ist an schweibenwischer witzig ?



Vielleicht der Vogel der drauf sitzt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ist an schweibenwischer witzig ?



Made my Day


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2011)

hatte 5 min draufgeschaut und keinen vogel gesehen ^^

wald vor bäumen und so ^^


----------



## Gfiti (9. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn auf der Dose Hitler Cola trinken würde, fändest du es dann noch übertrieben? NPD ist eine gefährliche Partei die man nicht unterschätzen sollte!



Klar ist die NPD gefährlich, genau wie jede andere Partei eigal welcher Richtung. Aber jetzt so ein kindisches Drama abzulassen wegen einem lächerlichen Spruch einer Partei von lauter braunen Spinnern ist echt panne. Glaubst du irgendeine entscheidene Mehrheit wählt wegen dem Slogan die NPD oder was? Ich glaub die Gründe liegen dafür woanders.

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (10. August 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Versteht einer diesen Comic und kann mir bitte dann einer sagen, was der Witz ist?
> Den hier:


ich denke mal die sukkubus ist in dem astralen und naja...


btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (10. August 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> ich denke mal die sukkubus ist in dem astralen und naja...



Welche Sukkubus ?!

Bilder zum Thread:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. August 2011)

Hab gerade ne lustige Antwort bei youtube bekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (10. August 2011)

Meine Erklärung für dieses Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wird gefragt wo die Sukkubus ist. (Sukkubus ist ein Hexenmeisterpet das Verführung (oder so) kann, bei dieser Fähigkeit steigen Herzchen auf). Bei diesem Bild erkennt man die Herzchen, sieht aber nicht die Sukkubus, es lässt sich aber annehmen, dass diese sich in dem Astralen befindet (denke ich zumindestens aufgrund des rosanen Leuchtens) und die Art der Verführung auf einer eher sexuellen Ebene stattfindet. (Astrale sind innen hohl.)


lustiges bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. August 2011)

also ich find das bild genial ^^ aber denk mal viele gutmenschen werden das gleich reporten ^^


----------



## Tilbie (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (10. August 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> Meine Erklärung für dieses Bild:
> 
> Wird gefragt wo die Sukkubus ist. (Sukkubus ist ein Hexenmeisterpet das Verführung (oder so) kann, bei dieser Fähigkeit steigen Herzchen auf). Bei diesem Bild erkennt man die Herzchen, sieht aber nicht die Sukkubus, es lässt sich aber annehmen, dass diese sich *in dem Astralen befindet* (denke ich zumindestens aufgrund des rosanen Leuchtens) und die Art der Verführung auf einer eher sexuellen Ebene stattfindet. (Astrale sind innen hohl.)



Die Sukkubus ist also IN dem Astralen drinnen?! Und welchen Sinn machen dann die Grüne in dem Taucheranzug(?) und der Blutelf? Und warum weglaufen?
(Außerdem leuchten fast alle Astrale Rosa)

Bilder zum Thread:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (10. August 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die Sukkubus ist also IN dem Astralen drinnen?! Und welchen Sinn machen dann die Grüne in dem Taucheranzug(?) und der Blutelf? Und warum weglaufen?
> (Außerdem leuchten fast alle Astrale Rosa)


ja, aber nicht mit herzen.. 

und der Blutelf ist der hexenmeister und die Grüne im Tauchanzug ist der Mitspieler der den Hexenmeister nach seiner Sukkubus fragt. Der Hexenmeister will weglaufen, da er es sich nicht anschauen will/ nicht den Zorn seiner Sukkubus spüren will, oder was auch immer...

Bilder: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (10. August 2011)

Der Auspuss sieht aus als würde dort sein Schnie**l raushängen?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. August 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> ja, aber nicht mit herzen..
> 
> und der Blutelf ist der hexenmeister und die Grüne im Tauchanzug ist der Mitspieler der den Hexenmeister nach seiner Sukkubus fragt. Der Hexenmeister will weglaufen, da er es sich nicht anschauen will/ nicht den Zorn seiner Sukkubus spüren will, oder was auch immer...



die Sukubus ist nicht *IM *Astralen.. der Hexer hat nen Astralen *ANSTELLE *seiner Sukubus >_> Die rosa Herzchen komen vom Astralen da der Astrale *SELBER *Verführung nutzt, was man auch an den geröteten Wangen und dem roten Kussmund erkennt.!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (10. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> die Sukubus ist nicht *IM *Astralen.. der Hexer hat nen Astralen *ANSTELLE *seiner Sukubus >_> Die rosa Herzchen komen vom Astralen da der Astrale *SELBER *Verführung nutzt, was man auch an den geröteten Wangen und dem roten Kussmund erkennt.!


sprich er hat ausversehen das falsche beschworen oder wie? ... sonst würde ich keinen witz erkennen bis auf meine versuchte erklärung...

bildchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (10. August 2011)

Spoiler






Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Soweit ich es gehört habe, soll die Studie dahinter ein Fake sein, bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher und habe gerade auch keine Quelle zur Hand...


----------



## Auriga__ (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt zwar nicht mehr ganz aber mehr oder weniger


----------



## iShock (10. August 2011)

seh momentan teilweise auch so aus :< (wie der SCUBA typ - auch wenn ich kein plan hab was das ist^^) - und nein danke ich brauch keine erklärung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (11. August 2011)

Mountain Bikings triffst auch nicht so wirklich, da ich Bis zu den Schienbeinen eingepackt bin und eigentlich auch nur noch die Unterarme und ein Teil vom Kopf je nachdem welchen Helm ich aufhabe frei ist. Aber ich würde gerne mal beim Bike solchen Single Mädels begegnen . Und Wasserschie fährt heute glaube auch keiner mehr in so nem Outfit


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. August 2011)

Ich habe das Bild mit dem verfassungsfeindlichen Symbol & alle Kommentare entfernt.

Unterlasst es, solche Bilder zu Posten.


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Reported, ich weiss das es ja nicht böse gemeint ist aber ich denke das gehört einfach nicht hierhin



Das war hier aber schon öfters drin. Und gesagt wurde nichts ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. August 2011)

Japan hat wie oben gezeigt wird viele Qualitäten, ich war selbst beeindruckt wie zivilisiert die menschen dort mit der Katastrophe umgegangen sind!

aber dann gibt es ja noch Dinde die erst recht in diesen Thread passen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2011)

Ohhhhh... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Jolk das Bild ist einfach nur genial xD

because his Power is maximum


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was dein T-Shirt kann, kannst du auch


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was dein T-Shirt kann, kannst du auch



Ich find solche Aktionen ja nicht so prall, aber DAS ist einfach nur GÖTTLICH xD Ich glaub kaum das es irgendeinen zum Ausstieg bewegt, aber tödlich aufgeregt ham sich sicher n paar von dem braunen Gesocks


----------



## Zukane (12. August 2011)

Das war kein Hackenkreuz das waren 4 mal der Buchstabe "L" nur mal so.

Mich gleich sperren wenn man sowas postet ... außerdem hab ich ja nicht gesagt tretet den Nazis bei oder sowas... lächerlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. August 2011)

Welche Bilder bringen euch zum schluchzen? 


BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (12. August 2011)

btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiin (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. August 2011)

Offtopic entfernt. Und bitte unterlasst es euch im Thread zu streiten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hahaha 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist raffzahl ausm forum


----------



## Raffzahl (13. August 2011)

Der über mir ist ein Faker. 
Und der unter mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Der über mir ist ein Faker.



^this


----------



## Raffzahl (13. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Der über mir ist ein Faker.



^this.


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> ^this.



^this²




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffzahl (13. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> ^this²



^this³


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> ^this _is not true_



*fixed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

OMfg postet doch mal Bilder man man immer das Offtopic hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (13. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IGITT XD 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. August 2011)

Ich hab mal ein Bild und das anschließende Off-Topic entfernt.

Ihr wisst, doch, dass politische Themen nicht erlaubt sind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (13. August 2011)

In Case of Emergency


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Etwas längeres Bild, daher gespoilert!


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (14. August 2011)

Als ich das sah konnt ich nicht mehr vor lachen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Als ich das sah konnt ich nicht mehr vor lachen:



Oh my god male Twillight Sparkle


----------



## retschi (14. August 2011)

was für uns österreicher 


[attachment=12118:haderer1_318.302387267905.jpg]


der klassiker

[attachment=12119:hadererHCStrache.jpg]


und der herr gacki


----------



## Velynn (14. August 2011)

Ich frag mich, ob nur ich diesen Bug habe oO. Muss da ständig kuriose Klassenspeccs vorfinden.. Am besten war zwar immer noch der "Heilig-Schurke" xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Oh my god male Twillight Sparkle



still not as gay as that Twillight Sparkle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. August 2011)

Quoten verboten, nap. -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Quoten verboten, nap. -.-



offtopic  ( editier am besten noch n bild nach  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. August 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Quoten verboten, nap. -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nocheinmal drauftreten!
Hate all the Bronies!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KICK!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [bild]
> 
> Und nocheinmal drauftreten!
> Hate all the Bronies!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2011)

Ich hasse diese Viecher über alles...


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hört doch mal endlich mit diesen unlustigen Ponis auf... Langsam wird es echt nervig, vor allem mit diesen gequoteten Bildern!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Und hört doch mal endlich mit diesen unlustigen Ponis auf... Langsam wird es echt nervig, vor allem mit diesen gequoteten Bildern!



AMEN!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Und hört doch mal endlich mit diesen unlustigen Ponis auf... Langsam wird es echt nervig, vor allem mit diesen gequoteten Bildern!



Dann gucks dir net an 
Ich find sie lustig und ich werde sie solang Posten, solang ich sie lustig finde. Wie wir schon zich mal disskutiert haben, hier kann jeder das Posten was er lustig finde und es gibt keinen Grund alles was man nicht lustig findet zu flamen, zwingt einen ja keiner diesen Thread hier anzuschauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ponines ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2011)

Ich glaube kaum das hässliche kleine Lila Kiddy Ponys von der "Bitte keine Bilder quoten" Regelung ausgenomme sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passt dazu wie die faust aufs auge.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(http://www.franz-sales-verlag.de/fsvwiki/uploads/Lexikon/Baum.jpg)

Ich find Bäume lustig  schaut euch diese Blätter an. hiihhihi


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2011)

Ich gebe meine Dummheit zu:"Ich kapier's nicht."


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Wer hat denn Ponies gequotet ? Bis auf dem Mod keiner, also weint mal nicht. Und nur mal so: selbst wenn ich Teletubbies oder nen Sack Reis lustig finden würde, darf das hier posten, denn es WÜRDE MICH zum lachen bringen. 

Genug Offtopic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Uhhhhh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. August 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das hässliche kleine Lila Kiddy Ponys von der "Bitte keine Bilder quoten" Regelung ausgenomme sind.
> 
> 
> 
> passt dazu wie die faust aufs auge.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

eher die paintbilder mit diesen komischen gesichtern sind nervig da sind die ponys besser


----------



## TheGui (15. August 2011)

Lord Inglip hat gesprochen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Ponies gequotet ? Bis auf dem Mod keiner,



falsch, du selbst hast auf der vorherigen seite bilder gequotet wie andere user auch. unterm strich sind mir die pony bilder schnuppe, ich find sie ab und zu ganz witzig, es geht mir nur aufn sack wenn ich runterscrollen will und zig gequotet bilder sehe... aber lassen wir das... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. August 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> falsch, du selbst hast auf der vorherigen seite bilder gequotet wie andere user auch. unterm strich sind mir die pony bilder schnuppe, ich find sie ab und zu ganz witzig, es geht mir nur aufn sack wenn ich runterscrollen will und zig gequotet bilder sehe... aber lassen wir das...



Du musst unterscheiden ob man ein Bild Quotet um "LOL" drunter zu schreiben ...
oder es quotet weil man mit einem weiteren Bild seine Reaktion auf diese Provokation zeigen will.

mal davon abgesehen, wo ist das Prolem wenn zum sinvol gequoteten Bild ein *Neues *dazu kommt, Somit hat der Post trotzdem den Zweck des Threads erfüllt und ein Weiteres neues Bild der Sammlung hinzugefügt!

Der Hass von einigen Personen hier ist nicht nachvollziehbar.

trotzdem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. August 2011)

sorry Buffed lag doppelpost




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> falsch, du selbst hast auf der vorherigen seite bilder gequotet wie andere user auch. unterm strich sind mir die pony bilder schnuppe, ich find sie ab und zu ganz witzig, es geht mir nur aufn sack wenn ich runterscrollen will und zig gequotet bilder sehe... aber lassen wir das...



Also wenn du den abgehackten "Kopf" meintest, das Bild hatte ne Größe von 300x200. Wenn dich das stört, entschuldige ich mich aufrichtig, hab es nun verbessert.  

B2T:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2011)

So genug mit der Diskussion um die super tollen, süßen, liebenswerten und sehenswerten Ponys. Es dürfen natürlich auch weiterhin diese Bilder gepostet werden und das Verbot von Quotes ist der Übersichtlichkeit geschuldet. 

Ich rege mich ja schließlich auch nicht über die unlustigen Fufufufu-Bilder auf, auch wenn deren Humorgehalt meiner Meinung gegen Null tendiert. Aber jedem sein's, also keine Diskussionen mehr darüber.


----------



## TheGui (15. August 2011)

wie gut der avatar zum ton in deinem post passt xD








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (15. August 2011)

Ich hab nix gegen Pony's, Brony's, Furry's etc. Die Serie hab ich noch nie gesehen. Die YTPMV find ich gut gemacht. Und ich kann net verstehen wie sich Leute darüber aufregen können. Leben und Leben lassen. Fettig 

BTT und passend dazu xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Die Serie hab ich noch nie gesehen. Die YTPMV find ich gut gemacht.



Die fanbase ist nun einmal qualitativ sehr hochwertig!


btt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2011)

Fail? Absoluter Win :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (15. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob ich das schonmal gepostet habe ... ist schon "älter".
Bin nur gerade wieder darauf gestossen (bei der Suche nach nem anderen Bild) und muss immer wieder darüber schmunzeln.^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2011)

Will jetzt net klugscheissern, aber Jesus =| Gott.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. August 2011)

Ich bin zwar kein Christ, aber Jesus = Gott = heiliger Geist. Nennt man Trinity (oder Dreifaltigkeit). Wie ein Christ in 'Religulous' toll formuliert hat: Gott ist wie Wasser, er kann Eis sein (Jesus) oder Dampf (heiliger Geist) oder Gott (Wasser); und doch ist alles das gleiche, nur eben auf eine andere Weise.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (15. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Christ, aber Jesus = Gott = heiliger Geist. Nennt man Trinity (oder Dreifaltigkeit). Wie ein Christ in 'Religulous' toll formuliert hat: Gott ist wie Wasser, er kann Eis sein (Jesus) oder Dampf (heiliger Geist) oder Gott (Wasser); und doch ist alles das gleiche, nur eben auf eine andere Weise.



Bitte nicht auf religiöses eingehen, sonst gibt es ärger und dafür mag ich den Thread zu sehr. =)


*How rich is a drug Lord:*
Manche Bilder erinnern mich an "Blow".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (15. August 2011)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Bitte nicht auf religiöses eingehen, sonst gibt es ärger und dafür mag ich den Thread zu sehr. =)
> 
> 
> *How rich is a drug Lord:*
> Manche Bilder erinnern mich an "Blow".



Mann, diese haufen von Geld und vergoldeten Waffen sollte man in die Wirtschaft des jeweiligen Landes stecken anstatt als "Beweismittel" lagern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (16. August 2011)

is zwar kein bild ... aber wer kann ja eins draus machen ... ich find den text hammer nur weiss ich noch immer net um was es sich handelt ... sicherheitsbeamter ? ^^

http://tbe.taleo.net/NA5/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=NCSOFT&cws=1&rid=973


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2011)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es sich nur um einen Scherz handelt... oder sie suchen jemanden um für ein neues Game als Advisor tätig zu werden...


----------



## TheGui (16. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (16. August 2011)

Ich kenn zwar die neuen Versionen nicht da ich nur bis Silber gespielt habe aber das glaub ich sofot^^

Sorry musste Spoilern weil es einige Bilder sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2011)

_Süß :-D_


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. August 2011)

süß &#9829;


gerade pure ownage, die statistik war der höhepunkt des matches 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (17. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weis wer das war!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dashuzi (17. August 2011)

http://music.yyjy.com/ylxx/UploadFiles_5779/200611/20061130173348637.jpg


----------



## dashuzi (17. August 2011)

http://www.cxdq.com/d/file/2011/08-02/2bd13cf248142b71a9d7704350ec6011.jpg
http://www.cxdq.com/d/file/2011/07-12/508a42303ffea406ad24fdb0811f4423.jpg


----------



## Edou (17. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XD


----------



## TheGui (17. August 2011)

Muahaha




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. August 2011)

Respekt. Nur "ganz" gesunde Sachen. ;P


----------



## keilexander (17. August 2011)

Sorry ich nehms zurück


----------



## TheGui (17. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Respekt. Nur "ganz" gesunde Sachen. ;P



Goldochsen Radler is gesund!


----------



## Falathrim (17. August 2011)

Das mit den Pokémon ist wirklich, wirklich süß *-*


----------



## schneemaus (17. August 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das mit den Pokémon ist wirklich, wirklich süß *-*



Jep. Ich persönlich könnte gar nicht mehr anders als "Ja klar, wann und wo?" sagen x)


BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Oki, dann is das Bild halt weg o.o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Christ, aber Jesus = Gott = heiliger Geist. Nennt man Trinity (oder Dreifaltigkeit). Wie ein Christ in 'Religulous' toll formuliert hat: Gott ist wie Wasser, er kann Eis sein (Jesus) oder Dampf (heiliger Geist) oder Gott (Wasser); und doch ist alles das gleiche, nur eben auf eine andere Weise.



Also Neo + Trinity = Matrix ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2011)

firefox
chrome
opera
safari
internet explorer


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. August 2011)

Ach, Safari  Ich wusste, dass es der Apple Browser ist. Bin aber anders darauf gekommen (eigentlich unsinnig). Habe an das neue OSX Lion gedacht >_< obwohl das mit dem Browser ja nix zu tun hat ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> firefox
> chrome
> opera
> safari
> internet explorer






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Keks für *hust*Ramsie*hust* Kamsi! 

Dieser blöde Husten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (17. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> firefox
> chrome
> opera
> safari
> internet explorer



wohl eher
firefox
chrome
opera
safari
safari





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2011)

^
Lachanfall, wie geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich krieg mich nichtmehr ein


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (19. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moortus (20. August 2011)

Zu den nervigen Pony drecks-viechern:

http://krz.ch/AEUr


----------



## TheGui (20. August 2011)

Moortus schrieb:


> Zu den nervigen Pony drecks-viechern:
> 
> http://krz.ch/AEUr


der mit abstand sinnloseste Post im ganzen thread. hirnloses rumgehate und nicht mal nen Thread relevantes Bild O_o



Dagegen muss was her 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2011)

Moortus schrieb:


> Zu den nervigen Pony drecks-viechern:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. August 2011)

Moortus schrieb:


> Zu den nervigen Pony drecks-viechern:
> 
> http://krz.ch/AEUr


fins immer wieder lustig, wie man sich über bilder in nem spaßbilderthread auffregen kann  das weckt in mir das starke verlangen pony bilderrauszusuchen, nur um dich weinen zu sehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> fins immer wieder lustig, wie man sich über bilder in nem spaßbilderthread auffregen kann  das weckt in mir das starke verlangen pony bilderrauszusuchen, nur um dich weinen zu sehen



Genau das denke ich mir auch. 
Ich meine, wenn ich jeden ankotzen würde, der einen unlustigen Witz oder so loslässt, hätte ich wohl bald keine Freunde mehr. Also übertreibt nicht so, mit euren "Drecks-Ponys" Getue. Jeder hat einen anderen Humor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiin (20. August 2011)

Welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen


----------



## EspCap (20. August 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> Welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen



Dich offensichtlich keine? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

SIe haben auf YOutube meine Bezugsquelle von Pony-Episoden entzogen! Ich hasse dich Youtube!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> SIe haben auf YOutube meine Bezugsquelle von Pony-Episoden entzogen! Ich hasse dich Youtube!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe dich Youtube! Das bringt mich zum lachen!


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Ich glaube ich muss mal wieder Ponies posten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

Hehe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss mal wieder Ponies posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich mehr sagen ?

oder vieleicht doch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die frage wem zu erst die Bilder ausgehen den Hatern oder den Fans ?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wer gerade gegen die Threadregel verstossen hat der Hater oder der Fan?


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wer gerade gegen die Threadregel verstossen hat der Hater oder der Fan?



Ich quote die Bilder nicht mit dem Kommentar, "ulul wie lustig" sondern weil ich direkt darauf bezug nehme also STFU


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Moortus schrieb:


> Zu den nervigen Pony drecks-viechern:
> 
> http://krz.ch/AEUr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich quote die Bilder nicht mit dem Kommentar, "ulul wie lustig" sondern weil ich direkt darauf bezug nehme also STFU



Trotzdem da gibt keine Ausnahme und STFU ist Netiquettewidrig  [Ich sag ja auch nicht Halt dein blödes Maul]


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2011)

Ich...brauche...mehr...Ponies O.O
Bitte Noxiel... rette mich!

Ich fühl mich so einsam, Fluttershy...


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

So viele Brony's <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Trotzdem da gibt keine Ausnahme und STFU ist Netiquettewidrig  [Ich sag ja auch nicht Halt dein blödes Maul]



Deswegen der Smilie dahinter war mehr Ironisch gemeint.


----------



## EspCap (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich gehören die beiden Bilder zu einer e-mail inc. Witz, die ich vor längerer Zeit mal bekommen habe.

*edit*: Mist, der Thumbnailcode klappte eben nicht. 

greetz


----------



## Xiin (20. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dich offensichtlich keine?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Letzte Chance! Es wird keine weiteren Warnungen geben.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/145800-welche-bilder-bringen-euch-zum-lachen/page__view__findpost__p__3133390


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Letzte Chance! Es wird keine weiteren Warnungen geben.
> 
> http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3133390



LIKE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

Don't Drink & Headbang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (21. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

DAS IST GEMEIN!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (22. August 2011)

Was? Der Hund oder das mit den Todesritter? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit der Banane hab ich auch mal gedacht xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onicon (22. August 2011)

Haha, wie geil (:


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

South Amerika - you're still awesome after everyone is thinking you are europe.


----------



## EspCap (22. August 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## jolk (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Ich will auch eine gute Zeit


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (22. August 2011)

EPIC. Aber warum Spoilern. Weil es manchen nicht gefällt?


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Ne weil es sehr lang wird und man dann nicht immer ewig Scrollen muss wer bin ich den der Pony Bilder spoilert nur weil es manchen Leuten hier nicht passt.


----------



## Xiin (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich musste lachen xD


Xiin: Goil!


----------



## Makalvian (23. August 2011)

[.IMG]http://s7.directupload.net/images/110823/uyzu3zmq.jpg[./IMG]


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



benji9 heißt das pony wirklich macintosh wie die apfelsorte?
edit: ja sagt sogar wikipedia schon  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McIntosh_%28apple%29


----------



## TheGui (23. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> benji9 heißt das pony wirklich macintosh wie die apfelsorte?
> edit: ja sagt sogar wikipedia schon  http://en.wikipedia....osh_%28apple%29


Die komplette "Aple" Familie hat namen die mit Äpfeln bzw. Apfelprodukten zu tun hat!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. August 2011)

mac book air? ipad?^^


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

Auch wenns die meisten wahrscheinlich kennen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (23. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So true 

kurzer Offtopic: Warum habe ich mittlerweile das Gefühl das manche hier die Ponybilder einfach nur deswegen posten um die die sich deswegen so aufregen zu provozieren.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Topic das lustig ist genau darüber hab ich gestern mit meinem Mitbewohner gesprochen weil unsere Wg so unwahrscheinlich schlecht gedämmt ist.

@offtopic: wenn du meinst ich finde das Bild lustig.


----------



## Zonalar (23. August 2011)

@Skyline: Ich poste im Brownyhof alle Ponys, die ich finden kann. In diesem Thread poste ich wirklich nur die, die mich zum lachen bringen  Ich hab sogar nachgefragt um ganz sicher zu sein, ob man jetzt keine Ponys mehr hier posten soll (weils ja den Brownyhof gibt), oder ob ich sie posten darf  Die antwort war, solange es dem Threadthema entspricht und sie nicht netiquettenwidrig sind.

Und btw: Ponys > Katzen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. August 2011)

Ich würds auch schade finden, wenn die Ponies hier verschwinden.
Kann sie zwar auch nicht wirklich leiden, aber die Leute die sich drüber aufregen, sind Gold wert 


Ich hatte nen riesigen Picdump, aber das erlaubt Buffed leider nicht.
Da versucht man den doch einfach auf 2 Beiträge zu splitten -> ist Buffed immernoch zu viel.
Also.. f*ck this.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. August 2011)

BAH... BUFFEDLAG


----------



## Saalia (24. August 2011)

Dies soll kein flame werden, sondern lediglich die bitte um erklärung hinter diesen pony bildern, ich versteh einfach keinen witz darin. kann mir jemand zB das letzte bild erklären? meinetwegen auch per pn, damit hier nicht so ein gespamme ist, aber ich versteh sie einfach nicht, und vllt. sind sie ja doch witzig nur 90% der leute verstehen sie einfach nicht ^^


----------



## EspCap (24. August 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Kann sie zwar auch nicht wirklich leiden, aber die Leute die sich drüber aufregen, sind Gold wert






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (24. August 2011)

Dafür muss man erstmal den Witz hinter "The game" kennen 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_%28Spiel%29


----------



## TheGui (24. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Dies soll kein flame werden, sondern lediglich die bitte um erklärung hinter diesen pony bildern, ich versteh einfach keinen witz darin. kann mir jemand zB das letzte bild erklären? meinetwegen auch per pn, damit hier nicht so ein gespamme ist, aber ich versteh sie einfach nicht, und vllt. sind sie ja doch witzig nur 90% der leute verstehen sie einfach nicht ^^



Es ist ein Meme in einem meme.

The Game ist ein Internet Spiel bei dem es darum geht nicht daran zu denken bzw. man verliert es sobald man daran denkt.

Flutershy (das adulte Pony) hatt die 3 kleinen also dazu gebracht an "The Game" zu denken und somit eben dieses zu verlieren!


----------



## TheGui (24. August 2011)

FUUUUU Buffed Y U NO work properly?


----------



## DasX2007 (24. August 2011)

Achjaaa, das waren noch Zeiten wo hier noch lustige Bilder gepostet wurden. (Man schaue sich mal die ersten Seiten an und die letzten...)


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Achjaaa, das waren noch Zeiten wo hier noch lustige Bilder gepostet wurden. (Man schaue sich mal die ersten Seiten an und die letzten...)



Poste doch selber welche wenn dir die andern Bilder nicht gefallen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Achjaaa, das waren noch Zeiten wo hier noch lustige Bilder gepostet wurden. (Man schaue sich mal die ersten Seiten an und die letzten...)



Schön, deine Meinung ist ja auch repräsentativ für jeden von uns... 

Ich finde z.B....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das lustig. Wenn du das nicht lustig findest, soll es mir doch wurscht sein.


----------



## jolk (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder sind irgendwie etwas durcheinander geraten...


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> komische meme strichbilchen





Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es ist eine Sache, wenn man lustige Bilder postet. Wenn man die aber nur postet, um anderen Menschen aufn Sack zu gehen und trotz Ermahnung damit weitermacht, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man dafür bestraft wird.



Bitte postet keine strichmänchen mit komischen gesichtern mehr ihr geht mit damit auf dem sack


----------



## jolk (25. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Bitte postet keine strichmänchen mit komischen gesichtern mehr ihr geht mit damit auf dem sack



willst du generell keine comics mehr hier? oder nur die meme sachen nicht? 
sprich sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder hasst du das hier auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. August 2011)

mir geht alles aufn sack was nciht von explosm.net kommt!
hört verdammt nochmal auf die leute wegen irgendwelcher bilder anzumachen, alle 3 moante wird über eine neues thema hergezogen. findet euch damit ab, das es hier bilder gibt, die euch nicht gefallen, ignoriert sie oder habt ihr nich die eier(stöcke) dazu? soviel rage in nem spaßthread
jeder der hier irgendwas kritisiert, das nicht gegen die netiquette verstößt, sollte direkt gelöscht und gebannt werden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2011)

die andere seite hat als erstes angefangen da ist ja klar das man sich nur wehrt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (25. August 2011)

Das ist lustig. War auf der Spaß zu später Stunde Seite bei Buffed.

Vor allem das Letzte. Hobbys: Pop-Musik und Handarbeit xD (Auch wenn was anderes gemeint ist)

Edit: Oh das is nen Mädel? .... Omg ich kann nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

LOL INGRID DIE GUTE ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. August 2011)

jolk schrieb:


> willst du generell keine comics mehr hier? oder nur die meme sachen nicht?


Alter... Die "Strichmännchen" nennt man RAGE COMICS (nur eine Unterkategorie der Memes)

Ein Internet meme dagegen ist ALLES was in der Online Popkultur als "Insidejoke" oder auch "Internet Phänomen" durchgeht! (*Die verwendeten Expressionen wie das Rage Face sind die Memes, aber die unendliche Anzahl an besagten comics wird trotzdem unter der Kategorie RAGE COMIC zusammengefasst*)

Es gibt auch in der Psychologie das "Meme", es ist ein Gedanke der sich von Mensch zu Mensch verbreitet! 
Und eben so funktioniert auch das online meme!


@ Humorlose Hater die entweder kein Englisch können oder zu alt für diese Welt werden.

Die Rage Comics repräsentieren meist kleine Alltagsituationen die man kennt oder auch nicht kennt.... ob fiktiv oder nicht, ein normal gebildeter Mensch kann sich meist hineinversetzen und findet es entweder aufgrund von Schadenfreude oder eigener Erfahrung nun einmal WITZIG!

*Die Rage Comics sind so populär weil einfach JEDER sie aufgrund ihrer offensichtlichen Einfachheit herstellen und so sein "Lulz" mit der Welt teilen kann! *

z.B. Wer kennt diese paranoide Situation nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub für solche Fehltritte, schämt man sich ein ganzes Leben lang 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> @ Humorlose Hater die entweder kein Englisch können oder zu alt für diese Welt werden.
> Die Rage Comics repräsentieren meist kleine Alltagsituationen die man kennt oder auch nicht kennt.... ob fiktiv oder nicht, ein normal gebildeter Mensch kann sich meist hineinversetzen und findet es entweder aufgrund von Schadenfreude oder eigener Erfahrung nun einmal WITZIG!



Witzig sagst du.
Ich kann mich zwar oft in die situation hineinversetzten, weil es zahlreiche solcher "rage comics" gibt, die mir eben auch schon passiert sind.
aber witzig?...es sind eben alltagsstituation und deshalb auch schon öfters passiert...man lacht ja auch nicht 10mal über den gleichen witz.

ich vergleiche die comics mit Mario Barth. Der füllt soviel sendezeit mit witzen, dass zwangsläufig mal ein guter (bei dem man auch lachen muss) dabei ist. deshalb ist er aber nicht generell lustig, sondern für mich eher schwach. so ist es auch mit den comics, die mehrheit ist einfach unkomisch.

und ich bin weis gott kein humor loser hater der kein englisch spricht oder zu alt ist.

edit um nicht offtopic zu sein^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal für Oblivion Fans 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pinkie Pie is AWESOME !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Awwww das oberste ist süß ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (25. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (25. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. August 2011)

Fixed:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. August 2011)

hahahahahahhahahahahha.. omg. der war jetzt sehr gut!


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. August 2011)

Raff ich nich


----------



## TheGui (25. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Raff ich nich



haste den Fillm gesehen?

Dezente Beleuchtung war für die Macher ein Fremdwort!


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. August 2011)

Hab den gesehen, aber im Kino - lange her.


----------



## EspCap (25. August 2011)

Muss zugeben, das ist nicht von mir. Das hat einer bei reddit in den Comments gepostet, als das Bild von oben gepostet wurde  

Aber es trifft definitiv zu...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2011)

Nein nein nein...

Die Farbe der Lens Flares ist nicht korrekt... währenddessen hier in diesem Bild ein kaltes eisiges Weiß benutzt wurde, wurde ein leicht warmes fast Eierschaliges Weiß im Film benutzt *schnäuz und Brille hochdrück*


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein nein nein...
> 
> Die Farbe der Lens Flares ist nicht korrekt... währenddessen hier in diesem Bild ein kaltes eisiges Weiß benutzt wurde, wurde ein leicht warmes fast Eierschaliges Weiß im Film benutzt *schnäuz und Brille hochdrück*



das war jetzt kein bischen nerdig!


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keilexander (26. August 2011)

Google ist so nett wie eh und je... Probiert es selber aus, braucht nur *Wie* in google einzugeben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (27. August 2011)

Für die Pony Freunde unter Euch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das fand ich dann doch lustig. xD

http://www.smosh.com/smosh-pit/photos/25-crazy-my-little-pony-mashups

Nachschub, ohne den Leuten die die Ponys absolut net mögen aufn Sack zu gehen ^^


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> http://www.smosh.com...le-pony-mashups
> 
> Nachschub, ohne den Leuten die die Ponys absolut net mögen aufn Sack zu gehen ^^



DU! Jetzt hatte ich ne geheime Quelle und du erzählst sie gleich rum, ohne dass ich ein Bild davon nutzen konnte! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (27. August 2011)

Smosh und geheim? Pff^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2011)

Habt ihr blöden Ponies nicht einen eigenen Thread? Haltet euch gefälligst dran!


----------



## Dominau (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Habt ihr blöden Ponies nicht einen eigenen Thread? Haltet euch gefälligst dran!



Ich find die Regelung zwar etwas blöd, aber der Pony-Thread ist zum reden und diskutieren da.
Es drüfen trotzdem Bilder hier gepostet werden^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Habt ihr blöden Ponies nicht einen eigenen Thread? Haltet euch gefälligst dran!



Zum drölften mal: Welche Bilder bringen EUCH VERDAMMT NOCHMAL zum lachen. Man kann sich auch anstellen...

Wenn wir im Pony Thread nur Bilder posten, wird der auch zugemacht.

Und Off Topic gehört hier auch nicht rein verdammt nochmal... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (27. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> http://www.smosh.com...le-pony-mashups
> 
> Nachschub, ohne den Leuten die die Ponys absolut net mögen aufn Sack zu gehen ^^



Grandios! BTW, warum ist die Serie so toll?

*Dr. Whoof ist echt! *und das finde ich _WITZIG_!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aus der Serie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (27. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2011)

das letzte verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Saji (27. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> das letzte verstehe ich nicht



Würde mal sagen freihändig Pinkeln... alle versuchen es, die wenigen können es.  Zumindest wenn es nach mancher öffentlichen Toilette geht.


----------



## Kamsi (27. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (27. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> das letzte verstehe ich nicht



Ist wie mit Euren Ponies, man muss das Meme kennen.


----------



## Dominau (27. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> das letzte verstehe ich nicht



Da steht jemand und pinkelt. Als das Lied abgespielt wird fängt er an zu tanzen 
Und danach ist eben alles vollgepinkelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (27. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (27. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (27. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (28. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (28. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (28. August 2011)

Hahah wie geil 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (28. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie wahr  Ein Glück fahr ich nur außerorts ab und zu mal schneller...


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (28. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wolowitz-Bild



Ist es schlimm, wenn ich die alle verstehe? 

(Das mit Adenin: EPIC!)


----------



## TheGui (29. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm, wenn ich die alle verstehe?



ja


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bitch Pleas*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (29. August 2011)

Was Photoshop mit einem alles anstellen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Was Photoshop mit einem alles anstellen kann



Awww, das ist schon verdammt niedlich. Da kommt mir glatt ein Double Rainbow hoch! 
Das trifft es besser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und was fürs Topic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Was Photoshop mit einem alles anstellen kann


Ich glaub das ist das einzige Pony Bild, wo ich bis jetzt lachen musste  Wirklich das ist wirklich gut


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sfgamer (30. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (30. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (30. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## White_Sky (31. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dixie Normous ich krieg mich nichtmehr ein  Was für ein Name *lach*


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (31. August 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon mal dran gedacht, dass ein Bleistift staubt und im Weltraum wegpusten oder vom Tisch wischen nicht viel bringt?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. August 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass ein Bleistift staubt und im Weltraum wegpusten oder vom Tisch wischen nicht viel bringt?


ich erzähl die geschichte auch seit jahren, das hat noch nie jemand erzählt. aber da die iss mit hautschuppen in der luft fertig wird, wohl auch mit bleistiftstaub


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (31. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (31. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das zurzeit am meisten Diskutierte Bild auf Rule 34


----------



## tear_jerker (31. August 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass ein Bleistift staubt und im Weltraum wegpusten oder vom Tisch wischen nicht viel bringt?



ich bin mir sicher das es einfach ist einen luftdichten anspitzer zu entwickeln als besagten kuli. aber die geschichte stimmt eh nicht, zählt zu den urbanen mythen


----------



## LeWhopper (1. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (1. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (1. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. September 2011)

O M G Wie geil sind die beiden denn ?   Ich kann net mehr... xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (2. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bounty84 (2. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (2. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (2. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> [Lucas type]



Lass mich raten das Bild ist lustig weil es ein Eigentor ist?
Oder gibt es dort noch einen versteckten Witz?^^


----------



## Cantharion (2. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velynn (2. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (2. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Lass mich raten das Bild ist lustig weil es ein Eigentor ist?
> Oder gibt es dort noch einen versteckten Witz?^^



Nö, natürlich ist das ein Eigentor, weil der Sack ja nun seit Jahren Filme verändert, die durchaus einen gewissen kulturellen Einfluß hatten. Wäre ja nichts dagegen zu sagen, wenn in guter Qualität mal die Originale erscheinen würden - nicht nur als diese sehr bescheidenen LaserDisc-Master auf DVD.

Man hat ihm ja sogar angeboten, die Restaurierung umsonst zu übernehmen - der Restaurateur, der u. a. aufwendig "Lawrence of Arabia" und Kubricks "Spartacus" auf ein ungeahntes Qualitätsniveau gebracht hat, hat nicht mal eine Antwort bekommen.

Zum Topic: So sieht halt meine "ToDo-List" für's Wochenende aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (3. September 2011)

Beim ersten Oben Bild konnt ich nicht mehr^^ Aber Peter Griffin ist auch gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (3. September 2011)

Zu lang also gespoilert.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (4. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (5. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Jupp, dafür fahr ich in die Hölle. aber bei "Jabba" hab' ich gute 10 Minuten durchgelacht. Ich bin ein böser Mensch.


----------



## LeWhopper (5. September 2011)

Ok dafür komm ich auch in die Hölle. In ne besondere Ecke xD

Tsim = TIMMÄH

------------------------------------------------------------





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Insert Trollface here*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> *Insert Trollface here*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




so ähnlich hab ich auch grad geschaut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (5. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploade niemals ein Bild von dir.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Word


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (7. September 2011)

Irgendwer meinte vor kurzem, dass man genau deswegen nie Bilder von sich ins Netz stellen sollte. (weil eh nur Bullshit damit getrieben wird)
Bei mir muss es nichtmal das Internet sein, das erledigen meine Freunde für mich 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (7. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (7. September 2011)

Jepp, lustig. 

Aber müsste es am Ende nicht "is a lesbian couple" heißen? Oder zählt couple im Englischen automatisch als Plural? Bin grad etwas verwirrt...


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (7. September 2011)

@LeWhopper

Also ist mein Ninja name Kirukato?

Hm, das kann ich als Usernamen/Charakternamen verwenden ^^

Hier noch was:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
xD


----------



## iShock (7. September 2011)

rinkashimi ....


määäh das klingt ja wie ein Frauenname oder was zu essen :S


----------



## LeWhopper (8. September 2011)

Hammer... das funzt wirklich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saalia (8. September 2011)

ich find deine signatur viel lustiger als das bild was du gepostet hast


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (8. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja die "Rape whistle" schon lustig was manche so für Einfälle haben.


----------



## LeWhopper (8. September 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> ich find deine signatur viel lustiger als das bild was du gepostet hast



Jo das is net schlecht ne? 

Bei dem Bild konnt ich nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (9. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. September 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> *facebook*



Da bekommt der Teil "Inhalte mit diesen zu teilen" eine ganz neue Bedeutung. :X


----------



## zoizz (9. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

thihihi


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. September 2011)

gerade geheime spezialfähigkeit entdeckt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2011)

Scheiß Montage, scheiß Arbeit! <.<

BTT: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2011)

^lul xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. September 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




'Tschuldigung, aber ich liebe einfach diese Ducreux Bilder xD


----------



## EspCap (12. September 2011)

Wie wahr, wie wahr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (13. September 2011)

Wo ich dass das erste mal gesehen habe war meine Meinung so:

W.......T.......F........




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Mein eigenes Bild ist für mich nicht sichtbar, komisch. Hier ist der Link.

Funktioniert nicht

Edit 2: Ich hasse funnyjunk.


----------



## LeWhopper (14. September 2011)

Ok sorry aber da konnte ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten ^_^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Garados Hyper Beam


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (14. September 2011)

Da konnte ich echt nicht mehr... xD gespoilert wegen der Länge. ^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2011)

steht da oben "*Paula *ich denke du würdest das gerne an die Kühlschranktür hängen" ?


----------



## Saji (14. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> steht da oben "*Paula *ich denke du würdest das gerne an die Kühlschranktür hängen" ?



Hab ich auch so gelesen.


----------



## Saji (15. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer bei Google Maps selber nachsehen will: Rugdeveien 39, Bergen, Norway


----------



## schneemaus (15. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> steht da oben "*Paula *ich denke du würdest das gerne an die Kühlschranktür hängen" ?



Eventuell kennt die Lehrerin seine Mutter, die Paula heißt. Deswegen "an die Kühlschranktür hängen" - das machen ja im Normalfall nicht die Kinder, sondern die stolzen Eltern bei tollen Arbeiten oder besonders hübschen Kunstwerken  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schlecht aber auch wieder geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (15. September 2011)

Marshall ist der beste^^

Ach mein Vater hat mir seinen Laptop ausgeliehen. Wenn der wüsste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Ich bin nur so dunkel von der Sonnenbank xD
(Für alle die es nicht verstehen ich bin anders als mein Avatar, hellhäutig ^_^)


----------



## Saji (17. September 2011)

Mal ne Dose 9GAG aufmachen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sonst wird's zu lang.


----------



## Edou (18. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Keine Ahnung obs alt is...but i loled...i loled hard very hard!


----------



## tonygt (19. September 2011)

Omfg Insider hoch 3 nur für Fans von FIM und Leute die Memebase lesen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (19. September 2011)

Chuck Testa ist der Wahnsinn^^ Voll die Berühmtheit in der kurzen Zeit geworden.


----------



## TheGui (19. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Omfg Insider hoch 3 nur für Fans von FIM und Leute die Memebase lesen


Oh je... zu viel memes für den Durchschnittlichen Buffy


----------



## LeWhopper (19. September 2011)

Ahh Barney immer für einen Lacher gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mein Horoskop als Loller stimmt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Oh und mein Bruder der glückliche als Troller. Von der Persönlichkeit isser auch noch so einer xD


----------



## sympathisant (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ahh Barney immer für einen Lacher gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin... ein...Pedobär... ich geh mich mal erschiessen. D:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (19. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich bin... ein...Pedobär... ich geh mich mal erschiessen. D:


Kannst ja auch allternativ nach Japan oder Afghanistan ziehen : /



btt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (19. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Meme-Horoskop



Dazu sag ich nur: F*ck yea!!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. September 2011)

Es ergibt plötzlich alles einen Sinn!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ohh (20. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. September 2011)

ohh schrieb:


> Mausbild



Wie gemein!


----------



## Kamsi (20. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (20. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cantharion (20. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Omfg Insider hoch 3 nur für Fans von FIM und Leute die Memebase lesen



beste meme ever! (kannte ich vor dem post schon)
*hipster brille hochschied* xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (20. September 2011)

I lold so hard :'D


----------



## Zonalar (20. September 2011)

i lol'd harder


----------



## win3ermute (20. September 2011)

Original-Kino-Werbematerial aus den '60ern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das letztere hat mir den Rest gegeben!


----------



## tear_jerker (20. September 2011)

die whale bilder sind schon geil, aber warum musste der wal mit dem horn ein "unicorn whale" sein und nicht einfach ein "Narwhale"?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. September 2011)

FUUUUUUU!!! Das wollte ich gerade posten  

Na, dann halt das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (21. September 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> FUUUUUUU!!! Das wollte ich gerade posten



Ich wollts auch posten 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

omg epic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. September 2011)

Bitte klärt mich auf, wer ist Chuck Tesla *____*


----------



## Dominau (21. September 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJP1DphOWPs
Bitteschön


----------



## schneemaus (21. September 2011)

Leider hab ich auf 9gag das Bild grad nicht mehr gefunden, auf dem in etwa stand "Hold on, the Chuck Testa Hype will go away" - Jetzt ist das auch noch hier T_T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das strotzt nur so vor Epik.

Allerdings ist mir nicht hundertprozentig klar, wer das links neben Neville und Luna ist. Alle anderen konnte ich leicht identifizieren, bei dem fällt's mir schwer. Könnte das Ollivander sein?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the weirdest boner....


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

leider über tineye das bild nirgends gefunden und zum hochladen grad zu faul daher als anhang


----------



## TheGui (22. September 2011)

Der erste Schurke der siegreich war :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besonders das mit den alten Männern stimmt. ^^


----------



## Saji (22. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Besonders das mit den alten Männern stimmt. ^^



So wahr. :<

Und Cleverbot schlug auch mal wieder mit einer höchst intellektuellen Unterhaltung zu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (22. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [spoiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann dieses Diagramm überhaupt Stimmen denn im Normalfall hat man doch nur eine Mutter wie kann sie dann 45% ausmachen oder ist das in wirklichkeit ein versteckter Mutter witz O:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Kann dieses Diagramm überhaupt Stimmen denn im Normalfall hat man doch nur eine Mutter wie kann sie dann 45% ausmachen oder ist das in wirklichkeit ein versteckter Mutter witz O:



Über Sinn- oder Sinnlosigkeit der Bilder in diesem Thread sollte man sich echt nicht so viele Gedanken machen. Ich denke mal, die Aussage wurde verstanden. Inwiefern da die prozentualen Angaben stimmen... Wayne.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe Nummer 6!


----------



## Edou (23. September 2011)

Quatsch! Nr.1 ftw!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. September 2011)

Bei "Invisible windows installation" war ich ein paar Sekunden verwirrt. Irgendwann dachte ich mir dann "du verdammter Nerd, die bauen ein Fenster ein!".


----------



## Manaori (24. September 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Bei "Invisible windows installation" war ich ein paar Sekunden verwirrt. Irgendwann dachte ich mir dann "du verdammter Nerd, die bauen ein Fenster ein!".



.... ^ This. *hüstel*

Edit: Um nicht offtopic zu sein: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das... ist nicht mal so weit weg von mir


----------



## LeWhopper (24. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das... ist nicht mal so weit weg von mir



Welch unglückliche Wort- und Schilderwahl xD


----------



## tonygt (24. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Welch unglückliche Wort- und Schilderwahl xD



Ich würde da ja mal einen Troll vermuten, das war sicher kein Zufall


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das... ist nicht mal so weit weg von mir



Und bei uns hier in Bayern gibt es den Ort Tuntenhausen. Auch nicht viel besser


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (24. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich würde da ja mal einen Troll vermuten, das war sicher kein Zufall



Glauben würd ichs gleich *g* Aber was meint ihr, wie oft das Ortsschild geklaut wird...


----------



## tear_jerker (24. September 2011)

@theGui: what da f......


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## Petersburg (24. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> [Pic]



Tzz schon so lange im Forum und dann trotzdem versuchen ein Bild von der Seite zu verlinken, also echt ich hab mehr von dir erwartet


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Tzz schon so lange im Forum und dann trotzdem versuchen ein Bild von der Seite zu verlinken, also echt ich hab mehr von dir erwartet


ups. ausgebessert




tear_jerker schrieb:


> @theGui: what da f......


finale des zweiteiligen Staffelevents zum Staffel 2 Beginn!


----------



## Kamsi (24. September 2011)

fucking ist übrigens kein fake ^^

http://www.panoramio.../photo/12301142




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> finale des zweiteiligen Staffelevents zum Staffel 2 Beginn!



meins galt nicht dem bild, bei mir stand auch schon kleeblatt da 
mir gings eher darum das hier die seite stand ^^


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> meins galt nicht dem bild, bei mir stand auch schon kleeblatt da
> mir gings eher darum das hier die seite stand ^^



is ja weg... habs komplett übersehen da ich zu dem zeitpunkt mehrere Bilder von mehreren Seiten offen hatte ^^

memebase
kleblat
ponychan 
equestria daily

alles geflutet von neuen Memes zur heute erschienenen 2 Episode ^^


----------



## Dominau (24. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Machts mal, ist echt gut


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2011)

bei mir singen die net


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

bei mir funzt es ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (24. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für meine Bronies, hier ein Ausschnitt der Buffalo Grill Menükarte <3


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Für meine Bronies, hier ein Ausschnitt der Buffalo Grill Menükarte <3



lecker Schinkensalat <3

Ponys sind so grandios, sie besiegen sogar Decepticons!
http://www.screwattack.com/shows/originals/death-battle/death-battle-starscream-vs-rainbow-dash



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (24. September 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Für meine Bronies, hier ein Ausschnitt der Buffalo Grill Menükarte <3



Na und? Ich esse auch Sauerbraten. Aus Pferdefleisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> bei mir funzt es ^^




Ich denke zwar, das es am Alkohol liegt, aber ich hab mich herrlich kaputt gelacht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Na und? Ich esse auch Sauerbraten. Aus Pferdefleisch.


vor allem da in dem gepostetem Menü kein Pony/Pferdefleisch vorkommt


----------



## LeWhopper (25. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> vor allem da in dem gepostetem Menü kein Pony/Pferdefleisch vorkommt



Genau deshalb sag ich es ja^^ Weil ich so was wirklich esse und es oben ja nicht drin ist.


----------



## TheGui (25. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Genau deshalb sag ich es ja^^ Weil ich so was wirklich esse und es oben ja nicht drin ist.



wie schmeckt pferdefleisch?


----------



## Dracun (25. September 2011)

Lecker ... echter Rheinischer Sauerbraten wird der Tradition nach mit Pferdefleisch gemacht und es ist ...scheiße lecker


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. September 2011)

was für ein muppet?


----------



## LeWhopper (25. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> wie schmeckt pferdefleisch?



Also naja vom Geschmack ist fast nix mehr da^^ Ich weiß nicht wie meine Mutter den immer Zubereitet, aber er wird für mehrere Tage in Rotwein eingelegt. Und Senfkörner hab ich auch gesehen.
Auf jeden Fall ist es aber nach dem einlegen zarter als Rindfleisch und nicht so fettig.



Dracun schrieb:


> Lecker ... echter Rheinischer Sauerbraten wird der Tradition nach mit Pferdefleisch gemacht und es ist ...scheiße lecker



Jop nach altem Familienrezept von der Oma^^

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (25. September 2011)

Mein neues Portrait von meinem Eve-Char Erich Trunkenbolz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (25. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Na und? Ich esse auch Sauerbraten. Aus Pferdefleisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dabei war das doch positiv und FÜR die Pony Gemeinschaft gedacht. Mist aber stimmt der Satz ist zweideutig wenn man kein Französisch kann. ^^


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ich esse auch Sauerbraten. Aus Pferdefleisch.



Na danke, ich wollte gerade in meinen Pfannkuchen beissen...


----------



## Kamsi (25. September 2011)

@perkone ingame grafik ?

und wegen pferdefleisch du merkst nicht was fürn fleisch es ist was man dir vorsetzt weil diverse fleischsorten gleich schmecken - menschenfleisch soll ja nach hühnchen schmecken zum bsp ^^


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und wegen pferdefleisch du merkst nicht was fürn fleisch es ist was man dir vorsetzt weil diverse fleischsorten gleich schmecken - menschenfleisch soll ja nach hühnchen schmecken zum bsp ^^



Ich kann das nicht beurteilen. Als Kind habe ich nur Hühnchen und Fischstäbchen gegessen und das ist jetzt etwa 15 Jahre her. Pferdefleisch würde ich aber so oder so nicht runterbringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (25. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und wegen pferdefleisch du merkst nicht was fürn fleisch es ist was man dir vorsetzt weil diverse fleischsorten gleich schmecken - menschenfleisch soll ja nach hühnchen schmecken zum bsp ^^



Dann wird das Fleisch einfach schlecht zubereitet. Wenn man keinen unterschied zwischen Rind, Schwein, Pferd, Strauss etc. mehr schmeckt ist da so viel Gewürz drauf das man auch Tofu essen könnte und das ebenfalls gleich schmeckt wie alles andere und ein paar Viecher leben lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (25. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

O,o


----------



## LeWhopper (25. September 2011)

Omg. Jetzt sind noch nicht mal die alten Meme vor den Pony's sicher. Ich konnt nicht mehr vor lachen. Der Gesichtsausdruck ist einfach legen... warte... där.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer kennt es nicht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (25. September 2011)

Mist jetzt wurde schon was gepostet^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm jetzt hab ich Bock aufn Eis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Like a Boss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (25. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Mist jetzt wurde schon was gepostet^^
> 
> *MILF Fail*



Haha! 

Ich habe aber auch noch etwas, meine lieben Männer. :3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (25. September 2011)

Jaaaa Dokumente xD


----------



## TheGui (25. September 2011)

BAH scheiß Hipsters!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (26. September 2011)

Ich kann von solchen Seiten einfach nicht wegbleiben xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (26. September 2011)

(Padlock und Tunnel)

Warum ist mir das noch nicht eingefallen, verdammt? Made my wasauchimmer


----------



## Dominau (26. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (26. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> (Padlock und Tunnel)
> 
> Warum ist mir das noch nicht eingefallen, verdammt? Made my wasauchimmer



witzige idee ^^ aber da muss ja der plug sehr gross sein ^^


----------



## Saji (26. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> witzige idee ^^ aber da muss ja der plug sehr gross sein ^^



Es gibt aber auch kleine Tunnel... :3


----------



## Kamsi (26. September 2011)

dann zeig mir mal wie bei kleinen plugs/tunnel/wasauchimmer nen schloss reinbekommen willst bevor dein opfer sich wehrt ^^

Wir bräuchten jemand der sowas hat und sich als testobjekt dafür opfert ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (26. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dann zeig mir mal wie bei kleinen plugs/tunnel/wasauchimmer nen schloss reinbekommen willst bevor dein opfer sich wehrt ^^
> 
> Wir bräuchten jemand der sowas hat und sich als testobjekt dafür opfert ^^



Wenn jemand besoffen auf der Party schläft xD


----------



## Saji (26. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dann zeig mir mal wie bei kleinen plugs/tunnel/wasauchimmer nen schloss reinbekommen willst bevor dein opfer sich wehrt ^^
> 
> Wir bräuchten jemand der sowas hat und sich als testobjekt dafür opfert ^^



Eigentlich wollte ich schreiben, dass es ja auch kleine Schlösser gibt. >_> War mit den Gedanken wieder ganz wo anders.

Und fürs Protokoll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Böse... :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2011)

offtopicabuser !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (26. September 2011)

es gibt sie... die Menschen die DAS glauben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann net mehr xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AWWWW!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe Spidermeme


----------



## Saji (28. September 2011)

@ Dominau: das erste Bild ist echt das Beste, finde ich. Passt total. Wo ist eigentlich dein seltsamer Gruselava? Vermiss den! D:

So, zurück zum Thema. Lustig allemal, aber noch lustiger wenn man jemanden kennt, dem das schon passiert ist*. xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



*Sie ist auch eine Frau, Raucherin und rothaarig. *g*



Nachschlag!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2011)

Ernsthaft? Du kennst tatsächlich eine, die ihre Kippe in den Touchscreen gedrückt hat? Oh mein Gott... Ich bin ja echt ungeschickt. Und ich hab mir schon Zigaretten falschrum angemacht und alles Mögliche. Und ich hab seit Ewigkeiten nen DS, ich rauche und mir ist das noch nie passiert. Oh Mann oO

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (28. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Du kennst tatsächlich eine, die ihre Kippe in den Touchscreen gedrückt hat? Oh mein Gott... Ich bin ja echt ungeschickt. Und ich hab mir schon Zigaretten falschrum angemacht und alles Mögliche. Und ich hab seit Ewigkeiten nen DS, ich rauche und mir ist das noch nie passiert. Oh Mann oO



Also sie hat die Fluppe jetzt nicht reingedrückt, aber die Glut war seeeehr nah am Touchscreen. Aber noch weit genug weg damit kein Schaden entsteht. Mein Gedanke war da nur "Was um alles..." und da zuckt sie schon erschreckt zurück. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (28. September 2011)

ähm .. ist zwar jetzt kein Bild ... habe aber köstlich gelacht .... 

so nu aber hoffentlich ...

[myvideo]3848052[/myvideo]


----------



## Dracun (28. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry aber der Versuch alleine ist schon herrlich ... Ich hab grad echt Tränen gelacht


----------



## TheGui (28. September 2011)

Damals und Heute!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Sry aber der Versuch alleine ist schon herrlich ... Ich hab grad echt Tränen gelacht



Och schade, verpasst  Aber... gnihihihihihihi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (28. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2011)

_Der Pony-Scheiss kommt ja sogar auf Nick JR..mein Gott.._


----------



## tonygt (29. September 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der Pony-Scheiss kommt ja sogar auf Nick JR..mein Gott.._



Aber sowas schaut man als richtiger Fan nicht, weils auf Deutsch ist


----------



## Zonalar (29. September 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der Pony-Scheiss kommt ja sogar auf Nick JR..mein Gott.._



:O a wild Derpy has arrived!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genial


----------



## Gazeran (29. September 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg noes DDD
made my night xD


----------



## Lakor (29. September 2011)

Kann mir bitte jemand das mit der Tür erklären?^^ Ich habs mir nen paar mal angeguckt, ich komm nicht dahinter  

BTT: Hab grade kein Bild, wird nachgereicht^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. September 2011)

Quote wurde von mir gespoilert. Ihr kennt die Regeln. =D


----------



## sc00p (30. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand das mit der Tür erklären?^^ Ich habs mir nen paar mal angeguckt, ich komm nicht dahinter



Das ist ein 3x3 Craftingfeld aus Minecraft ^^

Wennman Holz so anordnet, kommt eine Tür dabei raus ;D


----------



## Kamsi (30. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (30. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (30. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (30. September 2011)

Das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. Oktober 2011)

Serie für kleine Mädchen.... eyup!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist sein Schild?


----------



## Blasto (2. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. Oktober 2011)

Ach, ich liebe diese 60er Jahre Spiderman Comics ^^

Hier noch ein Poké-lol ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazeran (2. Oktober 2011)

http://z0r.de/3255
loooooool


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/3255
> loooooool



drehen sich die tornados net anders rum O_o?


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Oktober 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (2. Oktober 2011)

Normalerweise poste ich ja Rage Comics schon, wenn sie mich zum Schmunzeln bringen. Der hier ließ mich aber nicht nur breit grinsen, sondern auch laut lachen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raema (2. Oktober 2011)

Lande ich in der Hölle wenn ich das lustig finde?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paar alte Seiten im msprt durchgeschaut^^


----------



## Deanne (3. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2011)

http://z0r.de/3281


----------



## tonygt (3. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (3. Oktober 2011)

Ahh das erinnert mich noch an die gute alte Geforce FX 5800 Ultra oder auch liebevoll Fön 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Erklärung das Video.


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qspdnAYiiug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (3. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt wo sie nicht mehr so Highend sind kann man sie wenigstens noch als Laubbläser weiternutzen (mit ner fetten Batterie) 

Richtige Nerds haben sowas.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich lag grad auffem Boden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auriga__ (3. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2011)

Tihihihi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (4. Oktober 2011)

http://z0r.de/1148

Rickrolled by z0r oO


----------



## LeWhopper (4. Oktober 2011)

Das ist richtig gut^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [The Game]



Verdammt, verloren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

Ahhh göttlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade dass man das nicht als Signatur nehmen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (5. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. Oktober 2011)

Wer hat hier ne Spinnenphobie bestellt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BunzLee (5. Oktober 2011)

Bild war etwas zu gross. Ist nun im Spoiler.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad bei der avast Installation gesehen. Wie geil is das denn?


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Oktober 2011)

@Konov, das gibts aber schon bei verdammt vielen Dingen, selbst Facebook hat das.


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

Das bleibt jetzt so xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (5. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wer hat hier ne Spinnenphobie bestellt?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:O


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @Konov, das gibts aber schon bei verdammt vielen Dingen, selbst Facebook hat das.



Was für ein Schwachsinn... das kann doch nur als Gag gemeint sein...?


----------



## Lakor (6. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn... das kann doch nur als Gag gemeint sein...?



Natürlich, aber lustig ist es allemal. Schließlich gibt es auch den internationalen "Talk-Like-a-Pirate Day". 
Sowas ist nur ein Witz, aber ich persönlich finds geil


----------



## Manowar (6. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> :O



Da will wohl jemand meehr!
WULULULULULULU!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Oktober 2011)

Hört mit den Spinnen auf! Oder ich hol meine Holzkeule aus der Garage und schwinge solange bis Blut fliesst!


----------



## Lortox (6. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol


----------



## wronny (6. Oktober 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*duck und weg*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich erhöhe auf  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (6. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. Oktober 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild aufm dem die IPhones zu sehn sind, ist auf Deutsch recht witzig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

vor allem ist es auf deutsch etwas makaber. ob das foto eines dunkelhäutigen mädchens wirklich zum vorstellen der "Beschneiden" funktion genommen werden muss?


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2011)

gratz du hast die Pointe gefunden...

btw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

aber sie sind unter futurama


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> aber sie sind unter futurama



futurama ist auch episch!


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (6. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Da will wohl jemand meehr!
> WULULULULULULU!



......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Benji9 schrieb:


> Hört mit den Spinnen auf! Oder ich hol meine Holzkeule aus der Garage und schwinge solange bis Blut fliesst!


*versteckt sich hinter Benji9* Maaaaami....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (7. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Spinnen. Herzlich Willkommen der Spinnen Troll^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.geekfill.com/2010/07/28/let-me-take-a-closer-look-oh-no-wtf/


----------



## Blasto (8. Oktober 2011)

Kenner werden es verstehen 

[attachment=12237:435.jpg]

[attachment=12236:72232_160055760699256_100000844986806_267561_2862325_n.jpg]


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (8. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (9. Oktober 2011)

Erst war ich erstaunt, und dann musste ich lachen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (9. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Erst war ich erstaunt, und dann musste ich lachen:




Same here


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2011)

Das stellt mein Weltbild völlig auf den Kopf


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













































































Es ist eine NASE!


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Es ist eine NASE!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





------

Kennen wir wohl alle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Hamster-Bild



Boah, wie gemein!


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

falls es dich beruhigt deanne das foto wurde manipuliert - http://www.valeriegreeley.com/board_books.html ist das original 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (11. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Die Biebel.



Jaja. Die Biebel. Ein Buch für jedes Alter xD


----------



## iShock (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. Oktober 2011)

Das ist sooo geil.  Mein Lieblingsbild überhaupt.


----------



## LeWhopper (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube der Zeicher hat sich sicher nur wegen dem Fehler die Mühe gemacht


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2011)

Mein leben wurde grundlegend verändert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Mein leben wurde grundlegend verändert!



OMG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (11. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Mein leben wurde grundlegend verändert!




Hab das selbe Gestern gesehen.. bloß waren da noch 2 Bilder drunter, wo es leicht schiefgegangen ist 
Finds natürlich gerade nicht mehr


----------



## Kamsi (11. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Mein leben wurde grundlegend verändert!



gibt das keine problem wenn der toast rausgestossen wird ?


----------



## Manaori (11. Oktober 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





.. Mama, ich hab Angst... *verkriech* 

Gespoilert weil nicht sicher ob das hier noch rein darf ^^


Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Friedenspanzer, hm?


----------



## Saji (11. Oktober 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mwahahaha! xD Mady my day! Das schlimme ist, ich kenne da eine, die den sicher gerne hätte. Die Dame mit der Kippe und dem DS-Touchscreen, wir erinnern uns. :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hab das selbe Gestern gesehen.. bloß waren da noch 2 Bilder drunter, wo es leicht schiefgegangen ist
> Finds natürlich gerade nicht mehr



Got it:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (11. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Got it:



Nope..leider nein.
Es war nen Foto, wie beschissen der Toaster danach aussah


----------



## LeWhopper (12. Oktober 2011)

Der Typ wurde übrigens eingestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel besser fand ich aber die Facebook Kommentare da drunter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Oktober 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja schon nur macht das ganze nicht wirklich sinn :-)


----------



## Manoroth (12. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg manche leute sollten echt von ihrer dummheit erschlagen werden-.-


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> omg manche leute sollten echt von ihrer dummheit erschlagen werden-.-



Ist das nicht der, der sich als er high war erschossen hat?


----------



## Desdinova (12. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der, der sich als er high war erschossen hat?



Nein, nein. Das ist der Kerl der die ultra kommerzielle Band Grungebob Spongerock gegründet hat um mit der verdienten Kohle dann diesen Club 27 aufzumachen. In diesem Club haben dann bekannte Musiker wie Jim Morrison oder Amy Winehouse gefeiert, weshalb diese sozusagen auch dem Club 27 angehören. Für zeitliche Ungereimtheiten kann ich jetzt echt nix.


Mein Bild zu meinem heutigen Tag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189454-the-most-hated-family-in-america/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höhöhö...^^


----------



## Tilbie (13. Oktober 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist nie gut wenn man das internet abstimmen lässt für sachen die leute kaufen die an solchen aktionen nicht teilgenommen haben ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste sooo lachen  ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fett


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2011)

"He got his award 15minutes later"


----------



## LeWhopper (13. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2011)

Da ist schon Rainbow Dash drauf, oder bin ich gerade zu mindfucked?


----------



## Kamsi (13. Oktober 2011)

Rainbowdash ftw ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (13. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Da ist schon Rainbow Dash drauf, oder bin ich gerade zu mindfucked?



Paladin war so nett und hat die Frage schon im Brony Thread beantwortet bevor ich es konnte^^



The schrieb:


> Anonymous Austria hat Politische Websites und den Österreichischen Rundfunk gehackt. Die haben immer Rainbow Dash als Symbol zurückgelassen. Rainbow Dash mit Anzug und die Hand zum Salut ^^


----------



## iShock (13. Oktober 2011)

heißt das... anonymous sind bronies o_o


Woooooooot ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> "He got his award 15minutes later"



Du verwechselst grad award (Auszeichnung/Preis) mit reward (Belohnung)


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> heißt das... anonymous sind bronies o_o
> 
> 
> Woooooooot ?!?!?!?!



sollte dich das schocken?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Oktober 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du verwechselst grad award (Auszeichnung/Preis) mit reward (Belohnung)


darum wilslt du dich jetzt streiten?  der typ hat seine belohnung bekommen, egal wie du es jetzt nennen willst^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (14. Oktober 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du verwechselst grad award (Auszeichnung/Preis) mit reward (Belohnung)



Sie haben es gefilmt. 
Die Richter für den AVN Award haben zugeschaut und waren so erstaunt, dass sie ohne Verzögerung nen Preis rausgerückt haben.
Bam!


Ist mir kurz danach auch eingefallen, aber da war ich schon aufm Weg zur Probe. Man muss sich ja nicht an allem aufhängen


----------



## TheGui (14. Oktober 2011)

(>_>)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (14. Oktober 2011)

oh man das heißt doch BLAUES Pokémon *facepalm*


----------



## Zonalar (14. Oktober 2011)

Blaues Pokémon... hat mir bitte jemand ein BIld vom Professor der nicht mehr auf dieser Welt leben will? (von futurama) Das wäre jetzt passend...


----------



## Jester (14. Oktober 2011)

Wir Pokemontrainer stehen in diesem Fall an eurer Seite. Brüder in der Verzweiflung, Bronies!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (14. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## Tilbie (14. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Sie haben es gefilmt.
> Die Richter für den AVN Award haben zugeschaut und waren so erstaunt, dass sie ohne Verzögerung nen Preis rausgerückt haben.
> Bam!
> Ist mir kurz danach auch eingefallen, aber da war ich schon aufm Weg zur Probe. Man muss sich ja nicht an allem aufhängen



Muss ich jetzt Angst haben, dass ihr mir die Eingeweide raus reist und mich anzündet, weil ich jemandem ein Missverständnis klären wollte? Und wenn jemand hier im Forum eine Frage stellt, soll ich dann wohl um Erlaubnis bitten, sie zu beantworten und danach auch noch betteln, dass mir vergeben werde?





@Topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Oktober 2011)

@Schrottinator: Steht dort wirklich "Becknackt" im Bild?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Oktober 2011)

Ne, PEBKAC -> Poblem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair


----------



## Manowar (15. Oktober 2011)

So viel zum Thema "man muss sich ja nicht an allem aufhängen"  

Stell dir vor, ich bin ein waschechter Amerikaner und ich kenne den Unterschied sehr gut. Und stell dir weiter vor, ich vertu mich auch mal mit deutschen Wörten.
Um den Ursprung zu erklären: oben steht "Award" drin. Da ich das schon in erweiterter Form gesehen habe, flutschte die Antwort fix raus, wo ich dann unglücklicher Weise, auch das Wort "Award" benutzte.

So nen bissl Spaß macht das jetzt schon.. ich hoffe, wir haben dieses Missverständniss nun geklärt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*pfeif*


----------



## Dominau (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i lol'd


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Oktober 2011)

O M G. Genau das hat damals meine Mutter mit mir und meinen Brüder auch gemacht. ¬_¬


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (17. Oktober 2011)

OMfg Made My day


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Oktober 2011)

ATOMROFL






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Oktober 2011)

Ihr müsst die mal beleidigen, das is lustig^^


----------



## floppydrive (18. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Buffed Pony Meeting


----------



## Kamsi (18. Oktober 2011)

nettes rotes shirt floppydrive


----------



## TheGui (18. Oktober 2011)

Es geht immer, schlimmer!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (18. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Es geht immer, schlimmer!



Sieht aber eher aus wie ein Besucher denn wie ein Brony


----------



## floppydrive (18. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nettes rotes shirt floppydrive



Sagte der Mann mit dem Regenbogen


----------



## tonygt (18. Oktober 2011)

Weil es strange Leute ja auch nur in der Brony Fanbase gibt. Ich glaube es ist überflüssig hier Bilder von Computer Nerds zu Posten, die noch schlimmer aussehen, sagt ja auch keiner das alle PC Spieler Übergewichtig sind und Hässlich aussehen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (18. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Weil es strange Leute ja auch nur in der Brony Fanbase gibt. Ich glaube es ist überflüssig hier Bilder von Computer Nerds zu Posten, die noch schlimmer aussehen, sagt ja auch keiner das alle PC Spieler Übergewichtig sind und Hässlich aussehen



RTL sagt das schon 

und auf FOX soll (oder ist schon?) ein bericht über bronys erscheinen der wohl aus der selben Schublade kommt wie der RTL Gamescom Bericht >_>


Ob das Geburtstagskind den Witz versteht? oder das ganze nur den Dady zum schmunzeln bringen soll!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (18. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> [...]


So true!


----------



## Alux (18. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> [Pic]



Ich brech weck, dass is nicht mehr epic, das is legendary


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja, das brachte mich zum Lachen, weil teilweise die Bezüge einer gewissen Komik nicht entbehren können. Und auch, weil es eine der schönsten Open Betas für mich war. Selten so viel gelacht und geweint zur gleichen Zeit (man beachte die höchste Entfernung bei einem Headshot!).


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

Saji: Jetzt hab ich auch Bock auf dieses Game *__* Den Sniper holen und ab im 3. Stock verkiechen und warten..........*shot*...
...
...
"Aaaaaaargh!"


----------



## Manowar (18. Oktober 2011)

Die Zahlen sind echt mal beeindruckend O_o

Was mich nur nervt.. Donnerstag los und ne neue GraKa kaufen


----------



## Saji (18. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Saji: Jetzt hab ich auch Bock auf dieses Game *__* Den Sniper holen und ab im 3. Stock verkiechen und warten..........*shot*...
> ...
> ...
> "Aaaaaaargh!"



Naja... viel "..." ist nicht.  Bei ca. 915m/s dauert es nicht mal 0,7 Sekunden bis das "Aaaaargh" kommt. Wenn mal überhaupt noch eins kommt. 

Fürs Topic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über den Verwendungszweck darf spekuliert werden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




i lol'd so hard


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Naja... viel "..." ist nicht.  Bei ca. 915m/s dauert es nicht mal 0,7 Sekunden bis das "Aaaaargh" kommt. Wenn mal überhaupt noch eins kommt.



Nicht, wenn die Kugel in Matrix-Style abgoschossen wird! HA!

THIS IS IT!
No, this is Patrick!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Oktober 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich begreife das letzte Panel nicht.... Bitte um erklärung 

Edit: Danke Ichbinnichtschuld  Jetzt tschegg ichs! Ja, dass haben wir immer gespielt. Endete immer mit waghalsigen Sprüngen und einer hat geweint


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Oktober 2011)

nie lava gespielt? auf den möbeln rumspringen, wer aufn boden fällt ist tot


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cantharion (18. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



epic photoshop is epic


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht nicht unbedingt zum lachen, aber zu weinen, eben auf Facebook zum Thema Dungeon Defenders Realease auf Steam... Brandon ist echt ein hoch gebildeter Mensch...


----------



## tonygt (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke mal das er statt Australia Austria gelesen und deswegen dachte er mein Österreich, kenne sogar Österreicher die bei Skype Australia statt Austria angeben haben. Fine aber eh das inzwischen viel zu viel als Fail angesehen wir,d wo ich aber nichtmal Ansatzweise drüber lachen kann bzw es nicht als Fail ansehe.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ja, das brachte mich zum Lachen, weil teilweise die Bezüge einer gewissen Komik nicht entbehren können. Und auch, weil es eine der schönsten Open Betas für mich war. Selten so viel gelacht und geweint zur gleichen Zeit (man beachte die höchste Entfernung bei einem Headshot!).



Ea & Dice haben was gegen china ^^

Genug für jeden bewohner in shanghai - zu genial ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das er statt Australia Austria gelesen und deswegen dachte er mein Österreich, kenne sogar Österreicher die bei Skype Australia statt Austria angeben haben. Fine aber eh das inzwischen viel zu viel als Fail angesehen wir,d wo ich aber nichtmal Ansatzweise drüber lachen kann bzw es nicht als Fail ansehe.



Ok, führen wir es weiter. Dieser "Tino Beier" bin übrigens ich, aber egal... 
Brandon antwortete mir und fragte, ob er mich irgendwie beleidigt hätte.
Ich verneinte das und fragte ihn, ob er eine Globus oder eine Karte der Welt hätte, um mal nachzuschauen, wo "Australia (not Austria)" genau läge.
Seine Antwort war leider nur eine PM an mich: "uh never thought aust would be that far away! but aust is an english colony right?"
Wieder ein kleiner Moment des mentalen Facepalms meinerseits, ich klärte ihn ein ganz klein wenig darüber auf, dass die Queen zwar noch ein gewisses Vetorecht hat, aber Australien an sich unabhängig ist (und das bestimmt auch recht gern ^^)

Ich glaube die Amis leben immernoch nach den alten Karten: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"I don't want to live on this planet anymore."
Leute wie diese machen mich einfach traurig...


----------



## vollmi (19. Oktober 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> "I don't want to live on this planet anymore."
> Leute wie diese machen mich einfach traurig...



LoL. Schon übel wenn man sein Nichtwissen z.B. von Astronomie mit seinem Nichtwissen von Botanik noch unterstreicht  Und dann noch mit soo viel Ueberzeugung. 
Der sollte zu den Zeugen Jehovas gehen. Da sucht man solche Leute. 

mfG René


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

http://www.diekreide.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/sexmap10.gif

Bild ist zu gross fürs forum


----------



## TheGui (19. Oktober 2011)

ist das ne Karte des Internets?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2011)

Egal wie oft ich das Bild mit Raven sehe, mich haut's jedesmal vor Lachen aufn Boden!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ist das ne Karte des Internets?



aye ^^


----------



## sympathisant (20. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Oktober 2011)

Berserkius schrieb:


> Mein neuer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aus dem Desktop Thread. 
Dicke Hupen Live-B.... Hab echt gegrinst.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Oktober 2011)

http://de-de.facebook.com/lautstarklive?sk=info :> nix verwerfiches, eher langweilig


----------



## Feuerkatze (20. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Aus dem Desktop Thread.
> Dicke Hupen Live-B.... Hab echt gegrinst.



Schlimm ist nur das nutzen des i-Explorers...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Aus dem Desktop Thread.
> Dicke Hupen Live-B.... Hab echt gegrinst.



er plant eine bank in berlin zu überfallen


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> er plant eine bank in berlin zu überfallen


da steht net Bank... könnte alles sein ^^



BTW: JEDEN VERDAMMTEN MORGEN!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (20. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erklärung des Bildes, wobei es nur lustig ist, wenn man es selber durch verwirrung merkt:


Spoiler



Zitat von yoda, unterschrift Dumbledore, Person auf dem Bild: Gandalf






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (20. Oktober 2011)

mein gott ich kann nicht mehr xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ich gehöre in die Hölle xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Rofl 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lold'


----------



## LeWhopper (21. Oktober 2011)

Das habe ich auch damals gedacht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich erinnere mich noch an die Guten alten Kolloseum Zeiten am Nintendo64. Ich war der beste bei Pixie's Klasse!


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich hörte, hier geht's um Pokémon? :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2011)

Man, ich dachte mein Netbook sei am A**** 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich hörte, hier geht's um Pokémon? :3



1. Lacher des Tages. 
Danke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OHHHHHHHHHHHH mein Gott


----------



## LeWhopper (23. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (24. Oktober 2011)

OMfg ich weiß was ich mache wenn ich das nächste mal so eine sehe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (24. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2011)

zwar schon etwas älter ... aber imo immer wieder nen Schmunzler wert ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (26. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wahr. :3


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seinfeld


----------



## Tilbie (27. Oktober 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (27. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (27. Oktober 2011)

Kennen wir wohl alle...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wetterfrosch? Kachelmann? Pah, wer braucht sie schon?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

Ahh göttlich wie der rechts hinten in der Ecke schaut. *sabber* *sabber* 

Edit: Oh. Nächste Seite? Dann will ich es nicht ohne Bild beginnen.

(Das mache ich komischerweise auch immer)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Oktober 2011)

Das mit den Milkshakes kapier ich net. Kann mir das jemand erklären, bitte?


----------



## Perkone (27. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GzSgz3R8oso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Schrotti ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

Scheiss GEMA ¬_¬


----------



## tonygt (27. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Scheiss GEMA ¬_¬



Stealthy Ftw


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Stealthy Ftw



Ja nen Proxy habe ich auch. Aber keine Lust jetzt, für ein Lied das ich kenne, den zu aktivieren

Edit:
Oh das ist göttlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (27. Oktober 2011)

Stealthy lässt sich aber so Simpel aktivieren eigentlich nur aktivieren und Seite neu Lade und schon hat mans




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Oktober 2011)

https://vidproxy.com/
einfach yooutube link reinkopieren und go





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (28. Oktober 2011)

aus gegebenen Anlass




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und dinge die von der GEMA gesperrt werden sollten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (28. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu episch :-D


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jup ich komm in die hölle


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. Oktober 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Comixed - einfach der beste Part von Memebase


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Oktober 2011)

Definitiv 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das und Bill o' Reilly:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (28. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja, die lieben Klankollegen wollen unzensierte Österreichische Spiele. Sie geben mir einen Paysafecode, ich kaufe ihnen die Spiele. 

Aber ab heute füge ich so etwas hinzu >




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (28. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ja nen Proxy habe ich auch. Aber keine Lust jetzt, für ein Lied das ich kenne, den zu aktivieren
> 
> Edit:
> Oh das ist göttlich.



Aus welchem Film sind die Bilder vom unteren


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:3


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Aus welchem Film sind die Bilder vom unteren



_From Paris with Love - bitteschön :-)_


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

geiler geiler geiler Film btw


----------



## Alux (28. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _From Paris with Love - bitteschön :-)_



danke sehr


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube das erklärt sich von selbst, oder?


----------



## Alux (29. Oktober 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir erklärts sich nicht^^


----------



## Tilbie (29. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. Oktober 2011)

Steht da eine Giraffe im Hintergrund? o_O

Und hier noch was für alle... ach, ihr werdet es schon erkennen. Spoiler, weil es sehr lang ist.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Mir erklärts sich nicht^^



is nich dein Ernst?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SiMHTK15Pik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (29. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In deinem Spoiler steht nix drin xD


----------



## Dominau (29. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> In deinem Spoiler steht nix drin xD



Also ich seh da ein Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Oktober 2011)

Ach, das kann doch mal passieren. Auf die 55 Milliarden kommt's doch mehr oder weniger auch nicht an. /ironie off  :-P


BTT:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

At first i was like...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find's echt zum Schiessen *lach*


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2011)

Rowan Atkinson's Reaktion auf den leichten Zusammenstoß von Massa und Hamilton in Indien vorhin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von dem hier kann ich ein Lied singen :/ :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so true :/


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2011)

Während sich BF3 und CoD MW3 darum streiten, wer nun den besseren Multiplayer hat, geht MoH ganz eigene Wege.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dazu einer der Userkommentare:


> Yo dawg, we heard you like to log out after log in, so we put a log out inside a log in, after you log out.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (31. Oktober 2011)

Das letzte kapier ich ums Verrecken nicht...egal wie man das ausspricht, das gibt keinen Sinn. Vielleicht auch, weil Amis überhaupt keine Ahnung von uns Deutschen bzw unserer Sprache haben. Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das letzte kapier ich ums Verrecken nicht...egal wie man das ausspricht, das gibt keinen Sinn. Vielleicht auch, weil Amis überhaupt keine Ahnung von uns Deutschen bzw unserer Sprache haben. Oo



Die Seite unten heisst 9Gag
Nine Gag - Nein Gag
Brauchte aber auch mehrere Anläufe.


----------



## EspCap (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Seite unten heisst 9Gag
> Nine Gag - Nein Gag
> Brauchte aber auch mehrere Anläufe.



Trotzdem sagt kein Mensch "NEIN TV" wenn er nicht will, dass man TV schaut. Worauf die mit dem Nein Gag hinauswollten ist ja klar, aber das ist einfach Schwachsinn.


----------



## Legendary (31. Oktober 2011)

Oh mann...das hätt ich im Leben nicht kapiert...ziemlich billig.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das schlecht, wenn man die alle auf Anhieb versteht?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist das schlecht, wenn man die alle auf Anhieb versteht?^^




Nein. Schlecht wäre, wenn man sie nicht verstehen würde.

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Chemiker Jokes sind genial


----------



## Legendary (31. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Die Chemiker Jokes sind genial



Jap und vor allem versteh ich die auch. 


Hab mal was altes ausgegraben...für mich damals recht lustig als ich das im Geschäft entdeckte, da meine Ex Isabell hieß. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. November 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (1. November 2011)

So viel Win das ich lachen musste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> So viel Win das ich lachen musste



Ok...muss wieder so ein Insider sein. :/


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2011)

das hat echt nicht mits insider zu tun o


das ist ein sehr berühmtes grafiti symbol 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2011)

Hab ich noch nie gesehen...vielleicht auch weil mich Grafitis nicht sonderlich interessieren...aber ok wenn man das Original dazu sieht ist ja die Version mit dem echten Typen ganz witzig.


----------



## Dracun (1. November 2011)

Batman hätte mit der heutigen Facebook Jugend wahrlich seine Probleme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (1. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gesehen...vielleicht auch weil mich Grafitis nicht sonderlich interessieren...aber ok wenn man das Original dazu sieht ist ja die Version mit dem echten Typen ganz witzig.



OMFG du kennst Banksy nicht, wohl einer der berühmtesten Sprayer überhaupt obwohl niemand weiß er ist. Er spräht ja nicht direkt sondern macht immer diese Schablonen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. November 2011)

sprühen oder sprayen 

*im bett versteck*


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> sprühen oder sprayen
> 
> *im bett versteck*



Das ist unfair, Ü und Ä liegen doch so eng beisammen. Die kuscheln ja fast miteinander. ^^


----------



## orkman (2. November 2011)

wo wir vorhin beim thema batman waren ... JA ! ER WIRD UNS RETTEN!
PS: wer das bild mit joker und we eat the batman schon gesehen hat ... die geschichte ist so ausgegangen... batman hat gesiegt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (2. November 2011)

Es tut mir leid falls es jemand nicht gut findet... aber ich muss bei diesem Bild einfach lachen biss die Tränen fließen!
*Japaner sind Freaks!*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (2. November 2011)

Oblivion Photobomb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muahahahahaha  Das ist ja mal was (bei uns zumindest) sinnvolles  

(NAAAAAEIN Ich bin kein Rassist <.<)


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muahahahahaha  Das ist ja mal was (bei uns zumindest) sinnvolles
> 
> (NAAAAAEIN Ich bin kein Rassist <.<)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muahahahahaha  Das ist ja mal was (bei uns zumindest) sinnvolles
> 
> (NAAAAAEIN Ich bin kein Rassist <.<)



Haha göttlich! Gott sei Dank bin ich kas-weiß.


----------



## Sunyo (2. November 2011)




----------



## iShock (3. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Manowar (3. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Katzenbild



Das könnte echt mein vertrottelter Kater sein...


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bild



Ich kann deine Bilder nie sehen...


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Bilder nie sehen...



Nicht nur du. Ich seh auch nichts. 
---



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (3. November 2011)

Die neuen Geldscheine für Griechenland sind da!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. November 2011)

@Kamsi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8E_zMLCRNg


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

versteh ich jetzt nicht ^^ und wenns ums griechen thema geht warum nur ich und nicht yves auch ?


----------



## orkman (3. November 2011)

ich kann da nur eins sagen : OUZO FUER ALLE! YOPPA!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2011)

Es soll ja einen selbst zum lachen bringen, und nicht jeden einzelnen hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (3. November 2011)

Links unten und rechts oben xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Der Typ ist genial. (+Mindfu**)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (3. November 2011)

sry nomma fuer den quote aber kann mir jmd das mit den blauen augen erklaeren ... hat man nur blaue augen durch ne mutation in den genen , so wie die leute mit roten haaren ? ... interessiert mich weil ich komischerweise auf maedels mit blauen augen stehe


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

blaue augen sind doch schön

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/urahn-der-blauen-augen-trendfarbe-der-evolution-1.288702


----------



## LeWhopper (3. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> blaue augen sind doch schön



Ich habe auch blaue Augen. Wegen dem Bild war ich verwirrt. Aber fix google gefragt und es stimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Bilder nie sehen...


dito http://1.2.3.10/bmi/d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/468364_460s.jpg funktioniert nicht oli.. lad sie zu imgur hoch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. November 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (3. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (4. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (4. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier wirklich genau durchlesen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es funktioniert! :O Habs grad ausgetestet! SOOOOO GEIL 

Edit: <.< Zu spät. Aber trotzdem


----------



## Ellesmere (4. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (4. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lol ^^ gerade gefunden bei buffed fb das ist sogar noch witziger als 404 zam ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




süüüüüß


----------



## Kamsi (4. November 2011)

deins ?

bzw was macht man mit ner flasche scharfe soss vorm pc ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2011)

Nein ist nicht meins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mich bepisst vor lachen xD


----------



## Kamsi (4. November 2011)

foto von dir damit wir auch was zu lachen haben ^^


gerade gefunden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (4. November 2011)

Ahh die Ironie. Immer da wenn man sie nicht erwartet. "Just in time" Sehr vorbildlich für einen Charakternamen


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Grad auf Mmo-Champion gesehen und ich musste herzlich lachen, gerade da ich Magier spiele.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das Bild gehört zum Thema: Schaden im Endcontent von Mists of Pandaria)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Göttlich


----------



## jlij (5. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

Das musste einfach hochgeladen werden. :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (7. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. November 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

Sehr böse Kamsi, sehr böse 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (7. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Copyright RL Kumpel namens Sam. :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2011)

genial @ yves 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> genial @ yves



Haha...sehr sehr geil aber dazu muss man das Original kennen. 

EDIT: Ich posts mal für die die es noch nicht kennen ^_^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hMtZfW2z9dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (8. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2011)

Nazis aus der Vergangenheit töten Nyancats um Regenbögen zu erzeugen?
in den USA sicher leichter zu erklären als Lichtbrechung und all son blasphemisches Zeug!

naja BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (8. November 2011)

Silly Dragonball... :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eiskalter Hattrick von mir. Keine C-C-C-C-Combobreaker unterwegs? ^^


----------



## Konov (9. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
c:


----------



## EspCap (9. November 2011)

Wie heißt das Meme denn? Sehe ich gerade zum ersten mal :S


----------



## win3ermute (9. November 2011)

Ich hab' mich ein ganz kleines bisserl nassgemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Meme denn? Sehe ich gerade zum ersten mal :S



Nennt sich Moral Lizard, ich sah es heute oder gestern auch zum ersten mal.


----------



## win3ermute (9. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann schlug noch das auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link dazu: Klick mich


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. November 2011)

das ist beides unglaublich cool :O


----------



## Jester (9. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich ein ganz kleines bisserl nassgemacht:



Haha, genial! <3


----------



## Deathstyle (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I luv dem.


----------



## Sargonnass (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. November 2011)

Das kann ich als Mann nicht witzig finden ._.


----------



## Kamsi (10. November 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das kann ich als Mann nicht witzig finden ._.



Ich als Frau dafür umso mehr      





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. November 2011)

also ist rasmus ohne das ganze make up justin biber ^^


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was is an Otocesn lustig?


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also ist rasmus ohne das ganze make up justin biber ^^



Also.... ich weiß ja gar nicht ob Sie's wussten, aber...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Srsly...


----------



## tonygt (10. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> was is an Otocesn lustig?



Lies nochmal genau da steht Type these Two Words und dann schau dir mal das Zweite "Wort" an.


----------



## Kamsi (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> captcha



Ich hatte auch schon arabisch und russisch


----------



## Noxiel (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Lies nochmal genau da steht Type these Two Words und dann schau dir mal das Zweite "Wort" an.



achso...

kleine Info, bei vielen Captchas (oder allen?) mit mehr als 1 Begriff braucht man auch nicht mehr als 1 Begriff richtig zu schreiben!

also würde das Captcha mit z.B. "Otocesn afgdhs" funzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (11. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


selten so gelacht... xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. November 2011)

Und wieder was geniales von meinem Kumpel Sam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wers nicht lesen kann da steht: "Drawing a rage comic on my folder?" "Challenge Accepted!"


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alterac123 (11. November 2011)

Mein Link

So jetzt, man muss auf den neu preis achten


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2011)

Man hatte Chinesisch...

und ich krieg hebräisch...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Mein Link



Ich verstehe den Witz nicht.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (11. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (11. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (12. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (12. November 2011)

nehmt abstand schwester ^^


----------



## Saji (12. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (12. November 2011)

_Hahahaha...genial...hahaha ich lach mir grad so ein ab hier _


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

It's a little Chewy...ich konnt nichtmehr!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. November 2011)

Oh man, das mit dem Superkleber ist so göttlich. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Einen noch hab ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (12. November 2011)

Brace yourselves... an imagestorm is coming.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LOL


----------



## Deathstyle (12. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lol'd so hard!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (13. November 2011)

hahaha , grad schlappgelacht beim oblivion bild .... und das vom justin bieber und den 2 maedels die ihn abschlabbern , da bin ich auch "out" ... ekelhaft ... sowas find ich net lustig sondern traurig ^^


----------



## tonygt (13. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hahaha , grad schlappgelacht beim oblivion bild .... und das vom justin bieber und den 2 maedels die ihn abschlabbern , da bin ich auch "out" ... ekelhaft ... sowas find ich net lustig sondern traurig ^^



SKYRIM bitte


----------



## orkman (13. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> SKYRIM bitte



oh mist , dachte die serie wuerde oblivion heissen ... hab naehmlich oblivion fuer die xbox geschenkt bekommen vor nem jahr aber noch nicht angespielt wegen zeitmangel ... ich bitte um entschuldigung


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muhaha... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. November 2011)

I wub wub wub wub wub wubed


----------



## tonygt (13. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> oh mist , dachte die serie wuerde oblivion heissen ... hab naehmlich oblivion fuer die xbox geschenkt bekommen vor nem jahr aber noch nicht angespielt wegen zeitmangel ... ich bitte um entschuldigung



Die Serien heisst The Elders Scroll. Sei froh das dies nur ein Forum ist, auf einer Fanveranstalltung wärst du jetzt schon gesteinigt worde


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (15. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sargonnass (15. November 2011)

[attachment=12308:mobile-phone-texting-autocorrect-give-yourself-an-imerit-badge.jpg]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. November 2011)

^
Versteh ich nicht


----------



## tonygt (15. November 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ^
> Versteh ich nicht



Skyrim bewirkt das Leute Tagelang nichts mehr von sich hören lassen


----------



## MasterXoX (15. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Skyrim bewirkt das Leute Tagelang nichts mehr von sich hören lassen



Achsooo 

true story


----------



## tonygt (15. November 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Achsooo
> 
> true story



 Grad mal geguckt hab jetzt schon 23 Stunden Skyrim gespielt und ich hab gefühlt net mal soviel gespielt, bzw hab das Gefühl ich bin immer noch am Anfang zu sein.


----------



## Dolgrim (15. November 2011)

34 Stunden und ich fühle das selbe :s


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grandma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Potpotom (15. November 2011)

Oooooookay...



> Access Denied
> 
> The site: *http://www.lemonparty.org/* is blocked because the *blablabla* web filter identified it as "*Pornography*"
> 
> ...



Meint ihr wirklich, dass das hier gut aufgehoben ist?


----------



## TheGui (15. November 2011)

jeder kennt lemonparty...


----------



## schneemaus (15. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Grad mal geguckt hab jetzt schon 23 Stunden Skyrim gespielt und ich hab gefühlt net mal soviel gespielt, bzw hab das Gefühl ich bin immer noch am Anfang zu sein.



/sign, 20 Stunden und ich hab grade mal



Spoiler



einen Drachen getötet und war bei den Grau...grau...diesen Leuten halt, die mich ausbilden als Drachenblut


,

ansonsten hab ich nur Nebenquests gemacht, z.B.



Spoiler



die Magierschule besucht, viel Zeit in Einsamkeit verbracht, aus Versehen statt zur Festung Dämmerlicht zur Dämmerfeste gegangen (glaub die heißt so), um da nem Magier zu helfen und und und...



Und noch dazu bin ich grade mal Level 6, bzw. mir fehlen noch so 10 "EP" dafür.


BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Oooooookay...
> 
> 
> 
> Meint ihr wirklich, dass das hier gut aufgehoben ist?



Poste es doch nicht nochmal extra... das ist pornografischer Inhalt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (15. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Made. My. F*cking. Day.

Edit: LMAO Part 2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (15. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. November 2011)

In Spoiler weil groß 
Aja auch ich bin dem Spoiler Fieber verfallen .. OMG IST DAT GEIL 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (15. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (16. November 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> In Spoiler weil groß
> Aja auch ich bin dem Spoiler Fieber verfallen .. OMG IST DAT GEIL
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie hab ich ja Mitleid beim letzten Bild 
Armer Nerd Drache


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. November 2011)

Dieses Bild bringt mich zum lachen und der Gedanke das es Leute gibt die das wirklich denken macht mich traurig zur selben Zeit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (16. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Dieses Bild bringt mich zum lachen und der Gedanke das es Leute gibt die das wirklich denken macht mich traurig zur selben Zeit...



Haha, ja, das sind die typischen "Facebook-Aufgaben"...
Immer wieder herlich, wie doof die Leute doch sind.


----------



## The Paladin (16. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Dieses Bild bringt mich zum lachen und der Gedanke das es Leute gibt die das wirklich denken macht mich traurig zur selben Zeit...



Hm, ich weiß nicht ob ich es richtig habe, aber ist die Antwort nicht 5, wenn man die "Punkt vor Strich" Regel nimmt?


Hier noch etwas TF2 + Spongebob



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. November 2011)

das problem ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punktrechnung_vor_Strichrechnung gabs das letzte mal in der grundschule ^^

und viele leute erinnern sich nicht mehr dranne es sei den sie sind erst gerade raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (16. November 2011)

I lold so hard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (16. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mind = Blown. Aber sowas von


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2011)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> [Nagini]
> 
> Mind = Blown. Aber sowas von






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (16. November 2011)

Woher soll man das auch wissen - hätte ja auch irgendeine Schlange sein können oO


----------



## TheGui (16. November 2011)

Troll K. Rowling!

woma dabei sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (16. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. November 2011)

BAH, nutz ich den Doppelpost halt sinnvoll 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. November 2011)

Wie die Poster von geistig gesunden Menschen gesehen werden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2011)

Skyrim: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (16. November 2011)

Achtung! Nein Katze^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt nicht Skyrim gespielt, aber die ganzen Bilder davon sind schon lustig


----------



## Saji (16. November 2011)

Jemand hat Skyrim erwähnt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch was ohne Skyrim.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (16. November 2011)

kann das Bild auf der Seite nicht kopieren aber ich geb euch einfach mal den Link 

xD

http://kotaku.com/5860102/a-ridiculous-comparison-between-skyrim-and-world-of-warcraft


----------



## Saji (16. November 2011)

Incoming cuteness overflow detected...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. November 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Skyrim:



Wieso ist der scheiß Controler die ganze zeit über sauber?


----------



## Manoroth (16. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Wieso ist der scheiß Controler die ganze zeit über sauber?



weil n richtiger gamer sehr sorgfälltig mit seinem "werkzeug" umgeht!


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> weil n richtiger gamer sehr sorgfälltig mit seinem "werkzeug" umgeht!



Denk ich mir auch immer wenn ich was neu bekomm .. das hält dann aber auch maximal nur 2 Wochen


----------



## yves1993 (17. November 2011)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Mind = Blown. Aber sowas von



Dann quote ich mal nen Comment auf 9GAG zu dem Bild:

Clearly the snake is interested in his snake..
xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. November 2011)

Unbedingt machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (17. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Unbedingt machen



Verdammt ich muss mir das unbedingt auf die Hand tättowieren oder so, damit ich nicht vergesse das auch wirklich zu tun


----------



## Deathstyle (17. November 2011)

Seit wann gibt es denn Internet? Also ich bin 23 und ich glaube nicht dass ich das meinen Enkeln sagen kann. Die erste Mail wurde doch in den 70ern verschickt und Intranets, sogar auf tcp-Basis, gibt es schon weit länger als mich. 

/e
Wiki sagt:


> Nachdem das Arpanet im Jahr 1982 TCP/IP adaptierte, begann sich auch der Name Internet durchzusetzen.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es denn Internet? Also ich bin 23 und ich glaube nicht dass ich das meinen Enkeln sagen kann.



Ist doch egal^^ Ich gehe mal einfach davon aus das du deine Kindheit ohne Internet verbracht hast oder? Darum geht es ja  

Weil die Enkel in der Zukunft werden sich sicher keine Kindheit ohne Internet vorstellen können, wenn es so weiter geht wie jetzt.

Edit:
Alt. Aber trifft immer zu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal nen Edit: Aber bei den Bilder hab ich mich schlapp gelacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (18. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Jemand hat Skyrim erwähnt?



she sucks the cocks until she has fiery lips and then go on all four and fucked some more thats the tell of the dragon born


geht um tale of the dragon born parody song bevor jemand mich meldet ^^


----------



## win3ermute (18. November 2011)

Weil ich selbst an der Nadel hänge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (19. November 2011)

Hat nen bissle gedauert bis ich es gecheckt habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (19. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (19. November 2011)

Hat auch nur fünf Dollar auf eBay gekostet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (20. November 2011)

Ich weiß ja net was an den LoL Stats so lustig sein soll...Find die Items von manchen da eigentlich nur zum heulen^^


----------



## Skatero (20. November 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja net was an den LoL Stats so lustig sein soll...Find die Items von manchen da eigentlich nur zum heulen^^



Das ist ja sehr wahrscheinlich auch nur ein Troll-Team. Das sind 5 Champions, die oft als Supporter gespielt werden und sie haben trotzdem gewonnen.
Es ist natürlich auch lustig, dass er mehr verlorene als gewonnene Spiele hat.


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das ist ja sehr wahrscheinlich auch nur ein Troll-Team. Das sind 5 Champions, die oft als Supporter gespielt werden und sie haben trotzdem gewonnen.
> Es ist natürlich auch lustig, dass er mehr verlorene als gewonnene Spiele hat.



joa das mit den win loose ist mir ziemlich egal


----------



## Zonalar (20. November 2011)

H2O, ihr habt damit gewonnen? 
5 Roamer und aller healen, zudem habt ihr alle die 5-er Boots.  Köstlich
Ich kann mir richtig die Gesichter der Gegner feststellen.
"Hä? Wo sind unsere gegner?"
ausm Dschungel 
Blitzcrank: *grabsch*
Alistar: *Stun* und *Putsch*
alle anderen *zap zap zap*

 Nette Kombo!


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> H2O, ihr habt damit gewonnen?
> 5 Roamer und aller healen, zudem habt ihr alle die 5-er Boots.  Köstlich
> Ich kann mir richtig die Gesichter der Gegner feststellen.
> "Hä? Wo sind unsere gegner?"
> ...



vorallem war dsa net wirklich geplant

war halt 5er premade

ja was spielen wa denn? (schon in der auswahl)

Ich : Alle supporter!
Andere: Hmm okay( da waren es noch 20 seks)

keine hatte ahnung welche spells etc  darum kein cv und clarity ....


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (20. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (21. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. November 2011)

[attachment=12319:Screen02.png]


----------



## TheGui (21. November 2011)

beantrage ne Erklärung zu jedem zukünftig geposteten LOL Bild...

Kapier den Witz da nie


----------



## tear_jerker (21. November 2011)

schau auf meine ap und as und dann auf meine items


----------



## Kuman (21. November 2011)

Ich frag mich nur wie du auf n 2,5er attack-speed kommst mit den items^^


----------



## Skatero (21. November 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur wie du auf n 2,5er attack-speed kommst mit den items^^



Das ist ein Bug, den es momentan mit Sion gibt.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. November 2011)

für die antwort zitier ich mich mal aus dem LoL Thread 
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ist ein bug der auftritt wenn sion sein E benutzt um rageblade stacks zu bekommen. dank E behandelt rageblade den aa wie einen zauber und man bekommt 2 stacks. sobald diese verfallen zieht rageblade aber das doppelte an den gegebenen werten ab so das man in minus ap kommt und as immer weiter runter dreht bis minimal 0.200 as.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; ">[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]versucht man da drunter zu gehen passiert zu nächst nix, bis dann das spiel glitcht und einem 2.500 as spendiert. jeglicher as buff(auch lvl scaling) die den as wie erhöhen würden, erhöhen wieder auf 0.200 sofern man nicht genug -as hat (ab ca -200ap ist die grenze erreicht). man kann rageblade auch verkaufen und behält dennoch die 2.500 as.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; "><br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; ">[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]btw: man kann zwar mehr als -300ap haben, aber die skills skalieren soweit nach unten nicht mit, würden wohl sonst die gegner heilen^^ [/font]


[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2011)

Ich dachte das Lustige am Bild wäre, dass beim Schaden jeweils +- steht...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (21. November 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Gravity In Bed, under blanket



Und morgens früh um 6 verdoppelt sich die Schwerkraft nochmal


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tihihihihihi


----------



## iShock (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (22. November 2011)

Awesome post is awesome. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Türkischer Basar verkauft nur Original Ware


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i lol'D


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (23. November 2011)

Dürfte einigen aus der Seele sprechen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (23. November 2011)

Ich stehe vor einem ernsthaften Konflikt.. kann ich ihn weiterhin hassen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das sind sie also ..


----------



## LeWhopper (24. November 2011)

True True




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. November 2011)

Ich habe mich hypothetisch vom Stuhl geschmissen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (24. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas kommt dabei raus, wenn ich auf meinen Block schau, das Wort Forever drauf steht, und ich totale Langeweile in der Mathestunde hab. xD


----------



## The Paladin (24. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (24. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (24. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hoffe das letzte bild ist auch erlaubt , ansonsten entschuldige ich mich dafuer uebersetzung des textes: ohne zweifel , die beste methode zu verhueten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (25. November 2011)

Denke nicht, ist ja auch eine normalen Werbung, die man überall sehen könnte.


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

dazu erkennt man keine Körperöffnungen

Außerdem erinnert mich das an etwas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. November 2011)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Please tell me


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. November 2011)

Die Dinger haben früher dazu geneigt das das Band raushing, mit dem Stift haste das Band wieder aufgezogen.
Wobei ich das eigentlich immer mit dem kleinen Finger gemacht hab.


----------



## TheGui (26. November 2011)

omg fühl ich mich jetz alt >_>


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2011)

Ach ge...ich bin jetzt 26 und nen Walkman hatte ich auch nur relativ kurz bis der 1. tragbare CD Player kam. Die Leute 35+ sind da eher so Kandidaten für


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Die Dinger haben früher das zu geneigt das das Band raushing, mit dem Stift haste das Band wieder aufgezogen.
> Wobei ich das eigentlich immer mit dem kleinen Finger gemacht hab.



Lol ich habs auch immer mitm Finger gemacht, deshalb hatte ich auch keine Ahnung was das mit dem Bleistift soll.Ich hatte auchnoch nen Kasettenwalkman


----------



## EspCap (26. November 2011)

Jetzt fühle ich mich *richtig* alt. Ich bin 18 und einen Walkman hatte ich durchaus eine gewisse Zeit.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jetzt fühle ich mich *richtig* alt. Ich bin 18 und einen Walkman hatte ich durchaus eine gewisse Zeit.



Richtig alt habe ich mich gefühlt als ich nem Kumpel gesagt habe: 
"Das letzte mal Siedler 3 habe ich vor 10 Jahren gespielt!"


----------



## vollmi (26. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ach ge...ich bin jetzt 26 und nen Walkman hatte ich auch nur relativ kurz bis der 1. tragbare CD Player kam. Die Leute 35+ sind da eher so Kandidaten für



Stimmt. Und wir Jungspunde konnten uns ja ziemlich bald einen Sony Minidiscplayer kaufen 

mfG René


----------



## Kamsi (26. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> omg fühl ich mich jetz alt >_>



Du bist alt wenn du deinen kindern erzählen kannst damals als ich jung war gabs google noch nicht
ihr habt eure pinwandeinträge auf sozialen netzwerken wir freundebücher
wir hatten hornhaut von den wähltelefonen
wenn wir unterwegs telefonieren wollten mussten wir uns eine telefonzelle nutzen
unsere kinderserien basierten noch nicht auf sammelkartenspiele

wir durften noch wer hat angst vorm schwarzen mann spielen und pippi langstrumpf uns anschauen ohne das auf uns mit dem politisch nicht korrekt finger gezeigt wurde


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (26. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hehehe, BOOM!


----------



## tear_jerker (26. November 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jetzt fühle ich mich *richtig* alt. Ich bin 18 und einen Walkman hatte ich durchaus eine gewisse Zeit.



that awkward moment when you realise that walkman is a trademark and still exist as mp3/4player


----------



## The Paladin (27. November 2011)

PARTY HARD!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. November 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (28. November 2011)

Good Guy Greg ist einfach der beste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Budegirl (28. November 2011)

Die guten alten Tapes!! Ich hatte bis vor ca fünf Jahren noch bei mir zuhause ein Kassettendeck in der Anlage.
Ist dann aber leider kaputt gegangen und ich hab das Deck gleich mitsamt den Kassetten weggeschmissen. Hat 15 Jahre Punkrock durchgehalten ^^
Apropos Punkrock: Humpel, deine Signatur ist ultra geil. Hab früher auch Knochenfabrik gehört. Sehr geiles Zeug. =)

passend zur Weihnachtszeit:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (29. November 2011)

Aaaah, warum schmeißt man uralte Tapes mit Punkrock weg? 
Yeah, endlich mal jemand der Knofa auch kennt und zu schätzen weiß.


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. November 2011)

hm ich warte nur noch auf "AIDS? Doesn't matter had sex!"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (29. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Budegirl (30. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




derb...  (weiß da jetzt nicht, ob ich mich bepissen soll vor lachen oder schmunzeln oder traurig sein, weil es ja immernoch so eine Bombenstimmung in Afrika ist. In ganz Afrika!!  )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wenn es doch stimmt?!?


----------



## TheGui (30. November 2011)

haste nen teamplate davon?

ich will ein "Be gay in south afrika, dont get killed in public" machen!


----------



## Konov (30. November 2011)

Diese Afrika Bildchen sind zwar witzig aber irgendwie ziemlich unmoralisch.


----------



## Dolgrim (30. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Diese Afrika Bildchen sind zwar witzig aber irgendwie ziemlich unmoralisch.


Wir kommen aus dem Internet, wir haben den Platz in der Hölle schon sicher.


----------



## Zonalar (30. November 2011)

Dolgrim, dass wil ich mal überhört haben. Im Internet unterwegs zu sein ist keine Freikarte ein Ar*** zu sein, selbst wenn viele diesem Irrglauben verfallen sind. Selbst als Anonymer kann den Respekt anderen Individuen, Klassen oder Rassen wahren.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. November 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dolgrim, dass wil ich mal überhört haben. Im Internet unterwegs zu sein ist keine Freikarte ein Ar*** zu sein, selbst wenn viele diesem Irrglauben verfallen sind. Selbst als Anonymer kann den Respekt anderen Individuen, Klassen oder Rassen wahren.



/sign, die Hölle gibst schließlich nicht 

btw: von was für Rassen sprichst du?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dolgrim, dass wil ich mal überhört haben. Im Internet unterwegs zu sein ist keine Freikarte ein Ar*** zu sein, selbst wenn viele diesem Irrglauben verfallen sind. Selbst als Anonymer kann den Respekt anderen Individuen, Klassen oder Rassen wahren.



Ich finde diese Bilder einfach nur lustig ,nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich find Vorurteile halt oft lustig. 
Doch das heißt ja lange noch nicht das ich sie ernst nehme. Ansonsten bin ich gegen Rassismus in jeglicher Art.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Bilder einfach nur lustig ,nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich find Vorurteile halt oft lustig.
> Doch das heißt ja lange noch nicht das ich sie ernst nehme. Ansonsten bin ich gegen Rassismus in jeglicher Art.



Humor darf und muss das. Ich finde diese Tabus eigentlich immer fehl am Platze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. November 2011)

Bla bla Moral...

Wenn jemand der nicht schwarz/arm/sonst irgendwie von der Gesellschaft als diskriminiert anerkannt ist ist es in ordnung sobald man aber Witze über Schwarze und co. reißt ist an das größte Arschloch. <.<
Wie sagt ein Hasserfüllter Mann(Serdar Somoncu) noch "Es ist kein Rassismus wenn ich alle gleich hasse" das kann man jetzt noch umwandeln dann passt das auch auf diese Situation. ;P

Kommt mal runter es sind Witze keine Festellungen/Vorwürfe/etc.

So und da der Thread hier schon wieder mal in ernsthafter Gefahr ist zu einem Moral Keulen schwingenden Ungetüm zu mutieren hier ein Bild um die Lage zu beruhigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Humor darf und muss das. Ich finde diese Tabus eigentlich immer fehl am Platze.



Genau wie Serdar Somuncu, der macht auch über Schwule, Juden und Neger Witze - aber es gibt immer noch Leute, die glauben, er meint das ernst und sei Rassist. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (30. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Diese Afrika Bildchen sind zwar witzig aber irgendwie ziemlich unmoralisch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyt (1. Dezember 2011)

Bwahaha...sie sehen mich rodeln, selten so gelacht! xD

BTT:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (1. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (1. Dezember 2011)

Dann kommen jetzt halt die "Second World Successes".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIE OFT ich an den schon gestorben bin -.-*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (2. Dezember 2011)

Muss ich mich eig. als Außenseiter fühlen, weil ich kein Skyrim spiele? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Dezember 2011)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Muss ich mich eig. als Außenseiter fühlen, weil ich kein Skyrim spiele?



Definitiv.
Ich konnte sogar meine eigentlich nicht zockenden Freunde zu Opfern ihrer Sucht machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Dezember 2011)

es gibt ein neues pokemon ?


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Dezember 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (3. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oO


nochma was im spoiler :S



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (3. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (3. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja, es ist fies... Muhaha ;P


----------



## iShock (4. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die gute alte zeit xD!


----------



## Zonalar (4. Dezember 2011)

Leute, ich hab mich schlappgelacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (4. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verdammt - na wer siehts xD fällt mir jetzt erst beim posten auf


----------



## TheGui (4. Dezember 2011)

hahaha, und was passt dazu?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (4. Dezember 2011)

das meint ich nich TheGui

Lies mal das wasserzeichen xD


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> das meint ich nich TheGui
> 
> Lies mal das wasserzeichen xD



Verdammt! Verloren .__.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (6. Dezember 2011)

Da hab ich auch direkt dran gedacht



Spoiler



Spine, Lither, Ginger und Subtext.



was denn sonst?


----------



## Potpotom (6. Dezember 2011)

Das ist so arg zum heulen...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Dezember 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Dezember 2011)

und welche bist du deanne ?


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und welche bist du deanne ?



Ich würd sagen, eine 10. Eine 5 auf jeden Fall. Mindestens. Haha. ^^


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr das Erdbeben gespürt?
Das waren die Kinnladen aller Männer hier


----------



## Kamsi (7. Dezember 2011)

Der Begriff oral (lateinisch sinngemäß durch den Mund, zum Mund bzw. zur Mundhöhle gehörig, auch mit der Bedeutung mündlich) bezeichnet:

von sex steht da nichts manowar ^^


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2011)

Sex? Wer dachte denn an Sex?


----------



## Reflox (7. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Der Begriff oral (lateinisch sinngemäß durch den Mund, zum Mund bzw. zur Mundhöhle gehörig, auch mit der Bedeutung mündlich) bezeichnet:
> 
> von sex steht da nichts manowar ^^



Das heisst also, man muss dann mit dem Mund zocken? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2011)

Für mich gilt die Skala doch eh nicht, ich bin selbst Gamer und keine lahme Gamer-Freundin. Man, Jungs!


----------



## Edou (7. Dezember 2011)

Und alle jetzt so "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww nooooo"

btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und welche bist du deanne ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (8. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trolololol


----------



## Noxiel (8. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (8. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> trolololol



TLDR


----------



## Dolgrim (9. Dezember 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> TLDR


Hast was verpasst


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (9. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (9. Dezember 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> TLDR


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich sollte man darüber ja nicht lachen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (11. Dezember 2011)

Das erste wollt ich heut auch posten, aber habs net gefunden^^


----------



## TheGui (11. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Das erste wollt ich heut auch posten, aber habs net gefunden^^



schau auf 9gag

Frontseite von 9gag und Failblog ist eh die quelle für 95% des hier geposteten.


----------



## Sunyo (11. Dezember 2011)

[attachment=12351:Unbenannt.png]


----------



## Olliruh (11. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2011)

Sunyo schrieb:


> [attachment=12351:Unbenannt.png]



Jetzt nicht wirklich, oder? Bwahahaha xD
---
Das werde ich über die Feiertage auch tun. :3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (11. Dezember 2011)

Ist aber nicht mein Name!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Dezember 2011)

Sunyo schrieb:


> [attachment=12351:Unbenannt.png]



Ich will auch wissen wie mein indianischer Name ist!!

How to?


----------



## Deanne (12. Dezember 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich will auch wissen wie mein indianischer Name ist!!
> 
> How to?



Boah, diese Indianer-Seuche geht mir leicht auf den Sack.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Boah, diese Indianer-Seuche geht mir leicht auf den Sack.


Dann gib dir den Namen "Scheisst auf solche Tools" *g* 

Btw ich habs bisher hier zuerst gesehen, ist mir bisher noch gar nicht begegnet o_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste so lachen als ich das zum ersten Mal gesehen hab


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Boah, diese Indianer-Seuche geht mir leicht auf den Sack.



Huh?

Wenn das irgendwas mit Facebook zutun hat, ich habe kein Facebook


----------



## Deanne (12. Dezember 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Huh?
> 
> Wenn das irgendwas mit Facebook zutun hat, ich habe kein Facebook



This. Momentan postet jeder, wie sei Indianer-Name lautet. Und das mehrfach am Tag.


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2011)

Hat es ja, da gibts son Dreckstool, dass deinen Namen "indianisch" macht...die Übersetzungen sind natürlich saudoof und unlustig. 

Da zieh ich mir lieber das gute alte 9gag oder memebase rein.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

Phrases blocken = win?
Bei mir posted das jedenfalls niemand.


----------



## Deanne (12. Dezember 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Phrases blocken = win?
> Bei mir posted das jedenfalls niemand.



Lässt sich bei mir nicht blocken, Phrases hab ich schon lange blockiert.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

Mhn ja, wie gesagt, bei mir hat das niemand gesposted und ich dachte es liegt vll. daran das ich Phrases geblockt hab. Mhn, blöd. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (12. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solche Knüller bekomme ich leider regelmäßig. Und meist von Spinnern, die mich nicht mehr in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Dezember 2011)

Solche Bilder bringen mich eher zum weinen Deanne.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


traurig und sicher nervig, wir fühlen mit dir 

/pm schreib xD


----------



## Fordtaurus (14. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arme Deanne... Bei lg. tim hättest glaub ich besser den Schwarzstift noch mal rausgeholt...

Jetzt kann ich dazu nur sagen:"WIR BRAUCHEN EINEN NEUEN TIMMY!!!"


so long 

Ford


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Dezember 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> "WIR BRAUCHEN EINEN NEUEN TIMMY!!!"



"NICHT DIE MAMA!"


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Solche Knüller bekomme ich leider regelmäßig. Und meist von Spinnern, die mich nicht mehr in Ruhe lassen.



Wieso überhaupt?
Also ich kenn dich nur als Buffed User 
(ja ich bin neugierig, na und  )


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Dezember 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wieso überhaupt?
> Also ich kenn dich nur als Buffed User
> (ja ich bin neugierig, na und  )



Damit das hier genauso läuft? :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (14. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wollte mal fragen , du hast villt. ?? msn , icq . faCebook

hast da vergessen was zu unterstreichen ... obwohl unten hast du's ja gemacht ... wollen wir ihm den gleichen fehler 2 mal anrechnen ? 
ja wollen wir ^^ ... 

wer solche mails/pn's verschickt ist echt nen fail


----------



## Kamsi (14. Dezember 2011)

seit wann hat buffed lila hintergrund bei den pms ?

und bilder ? kenn nur deinen kopf wie die anderen buffed user von deinem profil


----------



## vollmi (14. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Solche Knüller bekomme ich leider regelmäßig. Und meist von Spinnern, die mich nicht mehr in Ruhe lassen.



Schreib doch einfach zurück wie geil du ab diesem Text geworden bist und ihn sofort bei dir haben willst 

mfG René


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> seit wann hat buffed lila hintergrund bei den pms ?
> 
> und bilder ? kenn nur deinen kopf wie die anderen buffed user von deinem profil



1. Ich habe die PM bei Studivz bekommen, als ich dort gestern meinen Account löschen wollte. Daher der rote Hintergrund.

2. Dort habe ich einen Foto-Ordner, den Freunde von Freunden einsehen können. Der enthält mehrere Bilder.

3. Ich habe für Tattoo-Magazine, Clothing-Labels etc. gemodelt und daher bekomme ich sowas häufiger. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch einen zweiten FB-Account (Adresse steht im Profil), weil ich den Mist nicht in meinem privaten Postfach haben möchte.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 3. Ich habe für Tattoo-Magazine, Clothing-Labels etc. gemodelt und daher bekomme ich sowas häufiger. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch einen zweiten FB-Account (Adresse steht im Profil), weil ich den Mist nicht in meinem privaten Postfach haben möchte.



Ich kann nicht mehr :-)


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe die PM bei Studivz bekommen, als ich dort gestern meinen Account löschen wollte. Daher der rote Hintergrund.
> 
> 2. Dort habe ich einen Foto-Ordner, den Freunde von Freunden einsehen können. Der enthält mehrere Bilder.
> 
> 3. Ich habe für Tattoo-Magazine, Clothing-Labels etc. gemodelt und daher bekomme ich sowas häufiger. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch einen zweiten FB-Account (Adresse steht im Profil), weil ich den Mist nicht in meinem privaten Postfach haben möchte.



Wenn ich über Vollidioten lachen will, geh ich ab jetzt einfach auf dein FB Profil. Da hat es genügend Lachnummern!

BT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Dezember 2011)

bkelanor wo haste den die kommentare her ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bkelanor wo haste den die kommentare her ?



Direkt aus dem Profilbildalbum von Deanne's 2. Facebook Accout.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Janeway all the way xD


----------



## Kamsi (15. Dezember 2011)

gabs nicht viele fanfactions über das liebesleben von janeway, 7of9 und belana selor kitten ? ^^

das fehlt ja noch im meme ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Janeway all the way xD



sag blos... sag blos es gibt doch menschen ausser mir die diese Serie geliebt haben?


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Dezember 2011)

also voyager war meine liebste star trek serie bevor die enterprise mit archer rauskam


----------



## H2OTest (15. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 3. Ich habe für Tattoo-Magazine, Clothing-Labels etc. gemodelt und daher bekomme ich sowas häufiger. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch einen zweiten FB-Account (Adresse steht im Profil), weil ich den Mist nicht in meinem privaten Postfach haben möchte.



Ich hab mir grad mal dein Facebook-Profil angeguckt und muss sagen das du echt gut aussiehst


----------



## skyline930 (15. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad mal dein Facebook-Profil angeguckt und muss sagen das du echt gut aussiehst



Dem stimme ich völlig zu. Und damit meine ich das "perverser-facebook-kommentar"-Zustimmen, sondern das normale Zustimmen


----------



## H2OTest (15. Dezember 2011)

teilweise sind die kommentare aber auch geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2011)

Sie bekommt ja wohl nicht einfach so diese Nachrichten 

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Dezember 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich hab GTA3 fürs Smartphone  Genial!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich völlig zu. Und damit meine ich das "perverser-facebook-kommentar"-Zustimmen, sondern das normale Zustimmen



Ihr macht mich ganz verlegen, Ruhe jetzt! ^^


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (16. Dezember 2011)

Als Sie die Borg Königin platt gemacht hat, sah sie irgendwie härter aus.


----------



## TheGui (16. Dezember 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Als Sie die Borg Königin platt gemacht hat, sah sie irgendwie härter aus.



und war 15 Jahre jünger!


----------



## Kamsi (17. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Alux (17. Dezember 2011)

made my day


----------



## tonygt (17. Dezember 2011)

Auch genial  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Dezember 2011)

flashwerbung ist schon was tooles ^^

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5383/unbenanntkzv.jpg

wow im würgegriff von der swtor werbung ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hahaha!


----------



## Feuerkatze (19. Dezember 2011)

whoa fies. 

Das hier aber auch. Ich musste lachen und gleichzeitig dachte ich aua




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (19. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> [Bild]
> Hahaha!



Wie das andere Pferd im Hintergrund schaut!


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (20. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (20. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (20. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab da doch einen Weihnachtswunsch: ein Pikachu...


(jaja, ich weiß das Bild ist fies)


----------



## Olliruh (21. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Dezember 2011)

NEEDDD !!!

Mit frauen ist alles besser ^^

und viel besser als gay mountain ^^


----------



## vollmi (22. Dezember 2011)

Och... Summer Glau nicht dabei?

trotzdem lecker


----------



## nemø (22. Dezember 2011)

Wo ist Megaaaan Foooox?!!!


----------



## Manowar (22. Dezember 2011)

Erholt sich von OPs  
Kate Beckinsale fehlt aber  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Hoch auf die Schweizer!

auch wenn es schon etwas älter ist ...


----------



## Kamsi (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (23. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als tätowierte Gamerin bin ich dann wohl das Paradebeispiel für die "Unterschicht". Dass ich nicht fernsehe, viel lese und gebildete und erfolgreiche Eltern habe, interessiert wieder keine Sau. Hauptsache alle Klischees aufgegriffen und zu einer Schlagzeile verwurstet.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Dezember 2011)

fraglich wer alles oberschicht ist^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Als tätowierte Gamerin bin ich dann wohl das Paradebeispiel für die "Unterschicht". Dass ich nicht fernsehe, viel lese und gebildete und erfolgreiche Eltern habe, interessiert wieder keine Sau. Hauptsache alle Klischees aufgegriffen und zu einer Schlagzeile verwurstet.



Du bist mit dem Bio-Essen (ich zähls jetzt dazu), aber ein Oberschicht Phänomen!

Aber dem Bericht nach, bin ich wirklich absolute Unterschicht


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



I duplexed a deer, your argument is invalid!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blöde BILD.


----------



## TheGui (23. Dezember 2011)

ist das echt die BILD? Würden sie echt ihre Zielgruppe so anfallen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ja gerade das Schöne an der Bild Zielgruppe... sie weiß nichtmal, dass sie gemeint ist "Ach diese armen armen ANDEREN!"...


----------



## Dominau (23. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D


----------



## Ogil (23. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade das Schöne an der Bild Zielgruppe... sie weiß nichtmal, dass sie gemeint ist "Ach diese armen armen ANDEREN!"...



Ihr versteht das falsch. Die Bild-Zielgruppe denkt sich: "Hey - ich bin nicht taetowiert und spiele nicht am PC! Ich bin nicht die Unterschicht!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (23. Dezember 2011)

Diese Seite ist voll mit absolut krankem Scheiss... ich liebe es!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2011)

alle nicht schlecht.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Dezember 2011)

Also das letzte ist EPISCH


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (24. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute am 24ten ist dieses Taschenmesser 50% reduziert. Hat aber immer noch einen total Irrsinnigen Preis.

Da ich jetzt nicht hier alle Bilder linken möchte, empfehle ich euch die Kundenbilder und die Top-Bewertung zu lesen 

Taschenmesser Amazon


----------



## Noxiel (24. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Diese Seite ist voll mit absolut krankem Scheiss... ich liebe es!



Die Originale gibts übrigens hier.
http://wulffmorgenthaler.com/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (24. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

i belive.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 dumme ein Gedanke, wollte es auch grad posten D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ist genial


----------



## Sunyo (26. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (26. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Dezember 2011)

Meinem Weihnachten garnichtmal so unähnlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2011)

Bilder in meiner Signatur


----------



## Manowar (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nur beste Freunde <3
Stimmt eigentlich alles drin und auch alles schon erlebt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (27. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bild



Edit: Freund: Macht dir Komplimente Bester Freund:


----------



## Lakor (27. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bild



So True!



Edit: Freund: Macht dir Komplimente 	Bester Freund: Begrüßt dich mit: "Du hast ne Hackfresse"


----------



## Olliruh (28. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *entfernt*


Ravin' Rabbits xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (28. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (29. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (29. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (29. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ouch!


----------



## EspCap (30. Dezember 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *entfernt*



Scheint als hätte da jemand die Spalten von Windows und Apple vertauscht.


----------



## Renox1 (30. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Scheint als hätte da jemand die Spalten von Windows und Apple vertauscht.



Nein, das passt schon so. Apple Produkte kaufen nur Kinder ohne Plan


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2011)

Wenn dann sind nur die letzten 3 Zeilen vertauscht.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Scheint als hätte da jemand die Spalten von Windows und Apple vertauscht.



Nope! Früher hieß es: "Windows ist für Leute, die keine Ahnung vom Computer haben, dafür aber eine "Klicki-Bunti-Einfach-Oberfläche" haben und sich künstlich einschränken wollen."

Heute heißt es: "Apple ist für Leute, die selbst für Windows zu blöd sind!"

scnr


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Nein, das passt schon so. Apple Produkte kaufen nur Kinder ohne Plan



Wenn du dich im Glauben daran besser fühlst


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Scheint als hätte da jemand die Spalten von Windows und Apple vertauscht.



Das meinst auch nur du. ;D Ein Windows 7 zu konfigurieren braucht glaube ich mehr Ahnung als beim Apple, der ja so intuitiv ist.


2. Zeile kann ich aber auch nicht unterstreichen, man kann mit nem Apple mehr machen als Facebook, z.b. Bilder bearbeiten, Videos bearbeiten...was noch? Achja surfen z.B.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 2. Zeile kann ich aber auch nicht unterstreichen, man kann mit nem Apple mehr machen als Facebook, z.b. Bilder bearbeiten, Videos bearbeiten...was noch? Achja surfen z.B.



Was man bisher auf einem Apple wunderbar im Gegensatz zu den Windows-Maschinen machen konnte, war Videos bearbeiten. "Final Cut" war in der bisherigen Version eben genau das, was einen Apple bezahlt machte.

Nur leider ist das Ding offenbar den Machern nicht genug, weswegen sie die neue Version beschneiden, wo sie nur können - und darüberhinaus ankündigen, daß die "Profi-Version" demnächst keine Unterstützung mehr erfährt.

Ansonsten ist der Apple abseits des Videoschnitts nix anderes als ein weit eingeschränkter PC. In toller Verpackung natürlich. Es gibt nix, was ein ähnlich leistungsfähiger Rechner (und nix anderes ist ein Apple mittlerweile, seitdem die Risc-Prozessoren-Produktion eingestellt wurde) nicht genauso gut kann. 

Eine Windows- oder Linux-Maschine ist nur nicht so eingeschränkt. Eventuell muß man auch ein wenig mehr Zeit zum Einarbeiten aufwenden. Nur: Ein Apple findet in der derzeitigen Industrie-Umgebung überhaupt keinen Platz - da sind nur ein Haufen "Privatleute", die "Eingeschränktheit" mit "Komfort" verwechseln. 

Aber diese Diskussion gehört eigentlich nicht hier hin.


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2011)

Erklär mir mal bitte, inwiefern ich mit meinem Mac eingeschränkt bin.


----------



## Soladra (31. Dezember 2011)

Hey hey Leute beruhigt euch das Bild is doch nur ein scherz jetzt hört auf hier rumzustreiten das führt doch zu nix!


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich wüsste es jetzt aber schon gerne. Von mir aus auch per PM.


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal bitte, inwiefern ich mit meinem Mac eingeschränkt bin.



Wenn Du das Ding im "Windows-Mode" für Spiele bootest (und damit in den ganz alltäglichen PC-Win-Modus gehst), dann sollte man merken: "Hey, das Ding ist ein ganz normaler PC mit einem speziellem OS!"

Wie sich ein Apple unter tatsächlichen professionellen Bedingungen verhält (eben Einsatz im Geschäftsbetrieb - zu dem eben eine ganze Menge Office-Zeug z. B. unter "Access" gehört), weiß ich nicht. Zur Zeit lehnen alle Informatikabteilungen der Betriebe, für die ich arbeite, einen Apple als "Arbeitsgerät" sofort ab (viel zu teuer und inkompatibel im Apple-Modus - und abseits dessen eben nur ein ganz normaler PC).

Edit: Ich entwickel Zeuch für verdammt große Industriekunden. Deren Lizenz (z. B. "SQL-Server", dessen Lizenz mindestens einen NT-Server voraussetzt) ist an Microsoft mehr oder weniger gebunden; zumal es im Bereich "Apple" keine derartigen Unternehmungen gibt, genau diese Kunden zu binden. Wir reden hier von verdammt großen Datenbanken, in denen eine Vielzahl von Systemen (kein einziges baut auf Apple auf; sondern vielmehr auf proprietären Systemen wie Tandem) miteinander verknüpft sind. Im industriellen Bereich hat abseits vom Videoschnitt ein Apple keinen Platz (zu teuer; zu eingeschränkt), weswegen das Zeuch nur im Heimbereich seinen Platz findet. 
Apple ist ein Exot der "Privatanwender", der hoffentlich (aus "professioneller" Sicht geschrieben) auch bald wieder verschwinden wird, zumal er keinerlei tatsächliche Existenzberechtigung hat!


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2011)

Ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass auf dem Teil auch Windows läuft. Wo ist jetzt die angebliche Einschränkung? Eigentlich sind doch eher Windows-Rechner eingeschränkt. Ich habe die Freiheit, alle 3 OS (OS X, Windows, Linux) zu installieren. Ein Windows-User kann das nicht. Irgendwie muss ich gerade auch an Windows 7 Starter denken, wo der Nutzer nicht mal den Hintergrund ändern kann. Dazu muss man vermutlich nichts mehr hinzufügen.

Um das mal zu klären: Ich habe einen Mac, weil: a) Apple einfach herausragenden Support bietet. Wenn ich ein Problem habe, kümmert sich ein AppleCare Mitarbeiter so lange darum, bis es gelöst ist. Da wird man nicht so schnell wie möglich abgefertigt, die nehmen sich Zeit am Telefon. Und wenn nötig habe ich innerhalb von höchstens 2 Tagen ein neues Gerät. b) Das OS ist wunderbar intuitiv, bequem zum Arbeiten. Automatisches Backup meiner Daten, ohne dass ich irgendetwas machen muss. Haufenweiße geniale Software. c) Ja, das Ding sieht auch gut aus, ist enorm stabil (Alu-Unibody). Durchaus auch ein Grund. d) Ich spiele nicht. Ich arbeite an dem Ding und will das so komfortabel wie möglich machen. Tolle Software (Keynote <3) und ein OS in dem ich mich nicht um Treiber und Konsorten kümmern muss helfen dabei ungemein. 



Natürlich lehnen viele Betriebe Macs ab, viel zu teuer. Woher du das mit der Inkompatibilität hernimmst, weiß ich nicht. Ich war mal über die Ferien in einem Unternehmen tätig, in dem die halbe SAP-Abteilung mit Macs arbeitet. In einem Netzwerk, in dem zu 90% Windows- und Linux-Rechner hängen. Gab keine Probleme. Wenn es welche gibt, sind die Admins unfähig. 

So, Fin. Wenn du was dazu sagen willst, bitte per PM. Der Thread wurde genug zweckentfremdet.


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass auf dem Teil auch Windows läuft. Wo ist jetzt die angebliche Einschränkung? Eigentlich sind doch eher Windows-Rechner eingeschränkt. Ich habe die Freiheit, alle 3 OS (OS X, Windows, Linux) zu installieren. Ein Windows-User kann das nicht. Irgendwie muss ich gerade auch an Windows 7 Starter denken, wo der Nutzer nicht mal den Hintergrund ändern kann. Dazu muss man vermutlich nichts mehr hinzufügen.



Du hast ein proprietäres OS, das nur an Deine Hardware gebunden ist. Um tatsächliche professionelle Programme starten zu können (und wir reden hier nicht um den Heimbereich) brauchst Du auf diesem PC ein zweites System. 

Wie weit ist Apple bei der Einbindung von ODBC, ADO und sonstigen tatsächlich professionell benötigten Schnittstellen? Ich kenne nicht einen Entwickler, der sich überhaupt in dieser Hinsicht auseinandersetzt!

Nicht ein professionelles Datenbanksystem läuft unter dem Apple-OS - das wird nicht mal im Ansatz beachtet!



> Um das mal zu klären: Ich habe einen Mac, weil:



Du offenbar keinen PC zum Arbeiten brauchst! Nochmals: Für die Industrie, wo der Großteil der PCs eingesetzt wird, spielt der Apple keinerlei Rolle abseits der Videobearbeitung!



> Natürlich lehnen viele Betriebe Macs ab, viel zu teuer. Woher du das mit der Inkompatibilität hernimmst, weiß ich nicht. Ich war mal über die Ferien in einem Unternehmen tätig, in dem die halbe SAP-Abteilung mit Macs arbeitet. In einem Netzwerk, in dem zu 90% Windows- und Linux-Rechner hängen. Gab keine Probleme. Wenn es welche gibt, sind die Admins unfähig.



Schön, daß Du mal in den Ferien in einem Unternehmen warst. Habe ich schon erwähnt, daß ich seit knapp 15 Jahren für ein paar der größten Industrieunternehmen Datenbankanwendungen entwickelt habe und deshalb weiß, daß ein Apple da keine Rolle spielt?

Es ist eigentlich unglaublich, daß jemand, der "in den Ferien mal was gesehen hat", einem durchaus gestandenem Entwickler, der sich seit mehr als 20 Jahren im Industriebereich bewegt, etwas erzählen möchte von angeblicher "Kompatibilität"...

PM abgelehnt wegen absolutem Unwissen des Posters, die vielleicht auch andere berührt...


----------



## Soladra (31. Dezember 2011)

ich entferne das bild lieber wieder


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schluss aus Ende, sonst kommen die Mods noch mit dem neuen Banhæmmeren von IKEA.




Wenn man bei Google den Suchbegriff "dumme blagen die was gesehen haben wollen" eingibt und dann auf "Bildersuche" geht, kommt man immerhin auf folgendes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazeran (31. Dezember 2011)

for teh lulz!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Dezember 2011)

Dann ist doch aber meins immernoch da.. 











































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> for teh lulz!



/me likes that!

Und bei der Google-Bilder-Suche ergibt "/me likes that" folgendes, passend zum heutigem Anlass:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass auf dem Teil auch Windows läuft. Wo ist jetzt die angebliche Einschränkung? Eigentlich sind doch eher Windows-Rechner eingeschränkt. Ich habe die Freiheit, alle 3 OS (OS X, Windows, Linux) zu installieren. Ein Windows-User kann das nicht.


Ja Weil apple künstliche sperren eingebaut hat. die hardware ist heutzutage die selbe wie in jedem mediamarkt pc. das hat nix mehr mit kompitabilität zu tun wie früher.

da ich aus der it branche komme wie win3ermute, will ich seine aussagen mal bestätigen. bei uns benutzt nichmal mehr der videoschnitt macs, alles pcs. datenbanken sind garnicht denkbar. der einzige mac der da zwischen ein paar hundert pcs rumsteht dient der ipod app und website kompitabilitätstests mit safari. omg ist das nervig überflüssig anstrengend.

btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Ja Weil apple künstliche sperren eingebaut hat. die hardware ist heutzutage die selbe wie in jedem mediamarkt pc. das hat nix mehr mit kompitabilität zu tun wie früher.



Die wären? Hier reden Leute von Produkten, die sie mal im MediaMarkt gesehen haben und daher meinen, Experten zu sein O_o 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Habe ich schon erwähnt, daß ich seit knapp 15 Jahren für ein paar der größten Industrieunternehmen Datenbankanwendungen entwickelt habe und deshalb weiß, daß ein Apple da keine Rolle spielt?[/font]




Schön, ich bin stolz auf dich. Verzeihung, dass ich mit 18 Jahren noch keine 20 Jahre Berufserfahrung aufweisen kann. Dass Apple in der Industrie keine große Rolle spielt hab ich doch selbst gesagt. SAP Clients gibt es aber durchaus für den Mac. Ich weiß nur, dass es durchaus geht, mit Macs in Firmennetzwerken. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das vollkommen Wurst, weil ich in keinem Firmennetzwerk hänge. 



> <br class="Apple-interchange-newline">[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mac kaufen nur dumme Fanboys, die Software bekommt man auf jedem PC. [/font]<br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; background-color: rgb(250, 251, 252); ">
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bei gleicher Leistung hat Apple ne Preissteigerung von bis zu 200%[/font]




Bla bla.

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, allesamt. Ich verabschiede mich hier.


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schön, ich bin stolz auf dich. Verzeihung, dass ich mit 18 Jahren noch keine 20 Jahre Berufserfahrung aufweisen kann.



Auf deutsch: "Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, aber ich mach mal hier den Großen - und jammer' rum, wenn mir jemand einen einschenkt!"



> Dass Apple in der Industrie keine große Rolle spielt hab ich doch selbst gesagt. SAP Clients gibt es aber durchaus für den Mac. Ich weiß nur, dass es durchaus geht, mit Macs in Firmennetzwerken. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das vollkommen Wurst, weil ich in keinem Firmennetzwerk hänge.



"Ich bin halt nicht im Firmennetzwerk, aber trotzdem plärre ich hier 'rum!" Daß eben für Apple eine kostenintensive Anpassung vorgenommen werden muß, davon weiß er halt nix.



> Guten Rusch ins neue Jahr, allesamt. Ich verabschiede mich hier.



Deine Rechtschreibprüfung beim Apple ist kaputt oder deaktiviert! Dennoch guten "Rutsch".

Passend zum Thema, wenn das vergängliche "Lifestyle" zum Rutsch gratuliert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde euch bitten, diese leidige Apple-Microsoft-Diskussion einzustellen. Wenn ihr euch wegen diesem Kinderquatsch die Köpfe einschlagen wollt, dann bitte nicht auf Buffed.de und schon gar nicht in diesem Thread. Wer sich nicht daran hält muss mit einer Auszeit rechnen.


----------



## EspCap (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist zwar nicht unbedingt lustig, aber es bringt mich zum Lächeln, weil 2011 einfach nur beschissen war. Das neue Jahr kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Alux (31. Dezember 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich würde euch bitten, diese leidige Apple-Microsoft-Diskussion einzustellen. Wenn ihr euch wegen diesem Kinderquatsch die Köpfe einschlagen wollt, dann bitte nicht auf Buffed.de und schon gar nicht in diesem Thread. Wer sich nicht daran hält muss mit einer Auszeit rechnen.



Wir verbringen jede 2. Infostunde damit


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> /me likes that!
> 
> Und bei der Google-Bilder-Suche ergibt "/me likes that" folgendes, passend zum heutigem Anlass:



Made my year


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. Januar 2012)

Habs mir grad hier angeschaut:
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh0XW5Q9fDlo1N4unE

Funny


----------



## sc00p (1. Januar 2012)

Ich bin so froh ein Atheist zu sein :x


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2012)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Habs mir grad hier angeschaut:
> http://www.worldstar...XW5Q9fDlo1N4unE
> 
> Funny



Wie er sie einfach erwürgen will


----------



## TheGui (1. Januar 2012)

oh je... dumme "Christen" aus den USA.. ein Grund zum lachen und zum weinen ...


----------



## Noxiel (1. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Januar 2012)

Also die Erdnussbutter is viel lustiger als die ganze Christenverarsche.


----------



## Renox1 (1. Januar 2012)

Religionsfanatiker sind so krank. Lächerlich, wie high sie schon redet!


----------



## Skatero (1. Januar 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Religionsfanatiker sind so krank. Lächerlich, wie high sie schon redet!



Genau so lächerlich sind Atheisten, die allen Christen immer aufdrängen wollen, wie falsch sie doch liegen und sie einfach beleidigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Januar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also die Erdnussbutter is viel lustiger als die ganze Christenverarsche.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2012)

Skatero schrieb:


> Genau so lächerlich sind Atheisten, die allen Christen immer aufdrängen wollen, wie falsch sie doch liegen und sie einfach beleidigen.



Tja. Ich bin kein Atheist (aber auch kein Theist) und muss dir teilweise Recht geben - auf beiden Seiten (Atheisten/Theisten) gibt es Fanatiker, die allen ihre Meinung aufzwingen wollen. Das ist immer unangebracht, weil sich niemand so einfach seinen Glauben bzw. Nicht-Glauben abreden lässt. Solange die Leute ihren Glauben für sich bzw. unter Gleichgesinnten behalten, können sie von mir aus machen, was sie wollen. Christen die Tatsache glauben, dass die Erde nur 6000 Jahre alt ist und die Evolution abstreiten ("Intelligent Design") etc. gibt es zum Glück in Deutschland nur sehr vereinzelt (im Vergleich zu den US)...


----------



## pampam (1. Januar 2012)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Habs mir grad hier angeschaut:
> http://www.worldstar...XW5Q9fDlo1N4unE
> 
> Funny



wie lächerlich... und die meint das ganze wirklich ernst xD


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2012)

Holy crap :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2012)

Skatero schrieb:


> Genau so lächerlich sind Atheisten, die allen Christen immer aufdrängen wollen, wie falsch sie doch liegen und sie einfach beleidigen.



Ich find Christen die beleidigend werden weil man nicht an "Gott" glaubt 10000 mal schlimmer als Atheisten..


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Januar 2012)

Yay, starten wir ne Religiondiskussion in einem der wenig guten Threads, damit der Thread geschlossen wird. Wuhu...!


----------



## Deanne (2. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich find Christen die beleidigend werden weil man nicht an "Gott" glaubt 10000 mal schlimmer als Atheisten..



Intoleranz und Missionierungswut, egal von welcher Seite, sind immer scheisse. Einigen wir uns darauf, bevor der Thread dicht ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (2. Januar 2012)

Das gibts auch in Southpark, Folge Todescamp der Toleranz...sehr gute Folge btw 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der letzte:


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Januar 2012)

shaki

ich kapier das bild mit dem hund und der brille nicht ?

ist das so nen internet kult den man kennen muss ?


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> shaki
> 
> ich kapier das bild mit dem hund und der brille nicht ?
> 
> ist das so nen internet kult den man kennen muss ?



Nein, das muss man nicht kennen. Ausser du willst niemehr Schokoeis essen können.


----------



## Deanne (2. Januar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein, das muss man nicht kennen. Ausser du willst niemehr Schokoeis essen können.



Ist zwar eklig, aber da hab ich echt schon schlimmere Dinge gesehen.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist zwar eklig, aber da hab ich echt schon schlimmere Dinge gesehen.



Oh gott


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Januar 2012)

Das Original findet man ja leider seit geraumer Zeit nichtmehr - jetzt gibts da nurnoch son anderen Film.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> shaki
> 
> ich kapier das bild mit dem hund und der brille nicht ?
> 
> ist das so nen internet kult den man kennen muss ?



Ist gut, dass du es nicht verstehst.  Sowas muss man einfach nicht sehen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (2. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist gut, dass du es nicht verstehst.  Sowas muss man einfach nicht sehen ...





Ich wollte es verstehen.....und bereue es.


----------



## TheGui (2. Januar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein, das muss man nicht kennen. Ausser du willst niemehr Schokoeis essen können.



wieso sollte man danach kein schokoeis genießen können?
du weist ja das was du im Mund hast nicht das ist was du im Video gesehen hast >_>

zur Witz Aufklärung...2 Damen genießen einen Becher mit unappetitlichen Inhalt und für nen Hund ist der Verzehr von Fäkalien eben nix worüber man sich wundern braucht.

btw... eure Entscheidung!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (2. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist zwar eklig, aber da hab ich echt schon schlimmere Dinge gesehen.



Jap, da gibts einiges. 


Frau in einer Wanne, Zitronenfeier und nicht zuletzt weibliche primäre geschlechtsorgane die durch eine seltsame krankheit verunstaltet sind.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Januar 2012)

ihr habt eure seele an die dunkle seite des internets verloren


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist zwar eklig, aber da hab ich echt schon schlimmere Dinge gesehen.



Ich sag nur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Kamsi

Glaub mir, das ist erst die Oberfläche des schwarzen Sees :X


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich sag nur
> 
> *picture*



Warte... wo is der Esel? :O


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Warte... wo is der Esel? :O






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Januar 2012)

wir reden von den bremer stadtmusikanten reflox ^^

oder was meinst du mit dem bild ?


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wir reden von den bremer stadtmusikanten reflox ^^
> 
> oder was meinst du mit dem bild ?



Das willst du nicht wissen. Vielleicht wird es jemand verstehen... Aber es ist besser wenn man nicht weiss was gemeint ist. 

BT:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dafür komme ich in die Hölle


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Januar 2012)

Pferd=Horse Hahn=....


----------



## Kamsi (2. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Pferd=Horse Hahn=....



_Gallus gallus domesticus

ich habe gegooglet nacht hahn auf pferd aber nur rausgefunden das hähne pferde krank machen können
_


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> _Gallus gallus domesticus
> 
> ich habe gegooglet nacht hahn auf pferd aber nur rausgefunden das hähne pferde krank machen können
> _




Horse[HAHN]

und das fehlende Puzzleteil liefere ich nicht, sonst werde ich hier noch getötet gebannt


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2012)

ich würde von Huhn auf chick tippen


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Januar 2012)

Pferdeschwanz! Schämt euch nicht immer, ihr seid im Internet. :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2012)

Mit dem iPad tut das besonders gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Pferdeschwanz! Schämt euch nicht immer, ihr seid im Internet. :>



Ich lass Leute halt gerne Rätseln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Januar 2012)

und was ist so besonders am schweif eines pferdes ?


----------



## schneemaus (2. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Horse[HAHN]
> 
> und das fehlende Puzzleteil liefere ich nicht, sonst werde ich hier noch getötet gebannt



Und bei Google Bildersuche vorher den Filter ausschalten *duck*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absolut wahr... Ampel springt auf Gelb *aufs Gas tret* xD


----------



## Kamsi (2. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Horse[HAHN]
> 
> und das fehlende Puzzleteil liefere ich nicht, sonst werde ich hier noch getötet gebannt







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JAMdY4Vk0R4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein, das muss man nicht kennen. Ausser du willst niemehr Schokoeis essen können.



Es gibt viel schlimmeres, Ich könnte selbst dabei Schokoeis essen.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Januar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und bei Google Bildersuche vorher den Filter ausschalten *duck*
> 
> *picture*
> 
> Absolut wahr... Ampel springt auf Gelb *aufs Gas tret* xD


Andersrum gilt das aber auch ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... OMG, IS IT???!?!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (3. Januar 2012)

biddeschön



Ford


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus meinem Jackie Chan Ordner der längst zu einem andern Ordner mutiert ist als ein Witzeordner  Muss ich alles aussortieren -_-


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Januar 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mit dem iPad tut das besonders gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte man Apple bestimmt für verklagen... in Amerika. :>


----------



## Tiros (3. Januar 2012)

Mein Gott, wie episch ist der bitte mit dem Joguhrt mit der Ecke.. Meine Cola ist mir in die Nase geschossen, als ich das gesehen habe xDD


----------



## tonygt (3. Januar 2012)

Tiros schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wie episch ist der bitte mit dem Joguhrt mit der Ecke.. Meine Cola ist mir in die Nase geschossen, als ich das gesehen habe xDD



Stell mir grad vor wie du so am Schreibtisch sitzt irgendwo steht ne Flasche Cola, du guckst dir das Bild an und in dem Moment ist die Flasche der Meinung dir Cola in die Nase schiessen zu müssen


----------



## Deanne (3. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (3. Januar 2012)

<---------------------------------------------------

Ich liebe diesen Typ, und ich liebe die Serie noch mehr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2012)

^ der ist gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Katze mit der Gitarre... omfg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> <---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ich liebe diesen Typ, und ich liebe die Serie noch mehr



???


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Januar 2012)

sieht stark nach Detektiv Mori aus Detective Conan aus


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Januar 2012)

ihr wollt mich doch veralbern, da ist doch garkein bild oO

edit: ah jetzt seh ichs, neuer avatar. musste allerdings adblock ausmachen damit der neue zu sehen ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2012)

Sehe es aber auch nicht o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (3. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ihr wollt mich doch veralbern, da ist doch garkein bild oO
> edit: ah jetzt seh ichs, neuer avatar. musste allerdings adblock ausmachen damit der neue zu sehen ist





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sehe es aber auch nicht o.O



Seltsam o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das da! 
und ichbinnichtschuld hat völlig recht


----------



## Belomil (3. Januar 2012)

ist schon jmd aufgefallen, dass bei dem "Choose Wisely" bild statt "hoGwarts" howarts steht?


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich nicht zum lachen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Januar 2012)

Wah, diese beknackten Duck-Faces, ich könnt jedes Mal kotzen, wenn ich so ein Bild sehe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


True.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Januar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww xD



Oh my god its sooo cute! 
Was für eine geniale Fellmusterung


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feyja (4. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Januar 2012)

war aber eine teure woche für dich ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

Made my Day D Da muss man aber auf der Hut sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (4. Januar 2012)

Comment zu feyja und Kamsi: 1. Loool wo ist der Lidl?
2 @ Kamsi: Also ich kaufe mir 10 Brieftaschen für 5€ das Stück und bestücke sie mit Klopapier(?), öhm sonst was fürn Zeugs, also nix von Wert und habe 10 mal Oralverkehr und ne nette show im Auto für 50Eus?!?
Günstiger hatt MANN´s wohl nur zu Hause xDDD *gnihihihi*


----------



## Noxiel (4. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, wer errät's?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. Januar 2012)

"Eye Donut Carrot All" oder...."I do not care at all"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

Für die ganzen Pony-Freunde hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hey, sagt nichts, man sieht weder primäre, noch sekundäre Geschlechtsmerkmale.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hab gelol'd 
Und mir is aufgefallen, das er ne Freundin hat. Umso besser


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und hey, sagt nichts, man sieht weder primäre, noch sekundäre Geschlechtsmerkmale.



wie sollte man auch wenn sich vor lauter Ponis der Penis nach innen stülpt


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

Fuck, das Bild wird nicht mehr angezeigt. -___-

Edit: Ah, ich seh es jetzt auch wieder.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Januar 2012)

bei mir schon


----------



## Kamsi (4. Januar 2012)

auf was für seiten treibste dich nur rum ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

Oh mein Gott schnell weg mit dem Bild x_x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wie sollte man auch wenn sich vor lauter Ponis der Penis nach innen stülpt



Sehr geil!


----------



## TheGui (5. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Für die ganzen Pony-Freunde hier:


Gut das es keine G4 Ponys sind 
toller Anblick ist das trotzdem nicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (6. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn die Aktion erfolgreich beendet wurde...habe ich noch gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (6. Januar 2012)

kann mir wer das trooper bild erklaeren pls ?


----------



## TheGui (6. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> kann mir wer das trooper bild erklaeren pls ?



du kennst die bilder wo ein daneben geratenes gesicht auf andere köpfe kopiert wird?

der witz am trooper bild ist das jeder das selbe hat


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


omg...


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2012)

Insights into the female mind?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Januar 2012)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie heißt eig. diese Art von Meme wo dann jeder die Fratze bekommt?


----------



## Renox1 (6. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> kann mir wer das trooper bild erklaeren pls ?



Anspielung auf soetwas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



True Story


----------



## tonygt (6. Januar 2012)

Geht in Richtung Photobomb aber kp ob es dafür einen extra Begriff gibt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> True Story



Word!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...]




Haha musste nen Moment nachdenken, aber stimmt wirklich


----------



## Legendary (6. Januar 2012)

Weil die Leute immer ihre Jacke über den Stuhl hängen? Oo


----------



## orkman (6. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Weil die Leute immer ihre Jacke über den Stuhl hängen? Oo



jacke , hose , unterhose , tshirt ...blablabla ... alles was weg muss wird doch immer auf nen stuhl geknallt oder so ... ok bei den meisten maedels landet es dann auf dem boden ... sieht aus wien weltkrieg


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> jacke , hose , unterhose , tshirt ...blablabla ... alles was weg muss wird doch immer auf nen stuhl geknallt oder so ... ok bei den meisten maedels landet es dann auf dem boden ... sieht aus wien weltkrieg



Jupp, ich hatte schonmal soviele Einzelteile auf meinen Stuhl gehängt, dass er umgefallen ist von dem Gewicht.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jupp, ich hatte schonmal soviele Einzelteile auf meinen Stuhl gehängt, dass er umgefallen ist von dem Gewicht.


 

^^


----------



## Sunyo (6. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (6. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> jacke , hose , unterhose , tshirt ...blablabla ... alles was weg muss wird doch immer auf nen stuhl geknallt oder so ... ok bei den meisten maedels landet es dann auf dem boden ... sieht aus wien weltkrieg



Aha...ja ok bei euch vielleicht, deswegen bin ich ned draufgekommen. Das einzige was bei mir aufm Boden steht sind Möbel und Einrichtungsgegenstände und die Jacke hängt höchstens mal bei Mc Donalds überm Stuhl.  Wenn ich sage, dass ich Tastatur und Maus nachm Ausschalten parallel ausrichte erklärt ihr mich sowieso für verrückt. :>


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (6. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also mir ist es nicht peinlich, manchmal achtet man halt nicht drauf, was schon alles drüber hängt.
Hab z.B. eine Auswahl an 4-5 Polohemden, die hängen alle über einem bestimmten Stuhl in meiner Wohnung. Und wenn ich dann manchmal noch 1-2 Strickjacken drüberwerfe, ist der Stuhl vom Umfallen förmlich bedroht. ^^

Peinlich find ich das aber nicht, ist halt eher bequeme Unordnung 



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage, dass ich Tastatur und Maus nachm Ausschalten parallel ausrichte erklärt ihr mich sowieso für verrückt. :>



In der Tat!


----------



## Legendary (6. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> In der Tat!


Zu dieser Phrase fällt mir nur noch das hier ein:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o8W0CxWYkbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Und nein...ich bin nur außerordentlich sauber und ordentlich, dafür muss ich nie stundenlang aufräumen, hab immer ein sauberes Zimmer und fühle mich immer wohl.


----------



## tonygt (6. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenNevis (7. Januar 2012)

An der is was dran. *harhar*


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

I see what you did there...


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Januar 2012)

Ich wollt grad schreiben "don't get it"

aber dann  habs gesehen


----------



## Fordtaurus (7. Januar 2012)

@ WorldofHordcraft:

Geil, erst mal die grüne Zeitschrift: rote Schrifft "Hidden Messages" und dann dazu DIESE verstecke Botschaft.

Aber zummindest ist die Person kreativ heheheh ich hab so gelacht!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (7. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (7. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



When you  understand it - you will shit bricks


----------



## TheGui (8. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kapier das mit dem Nokia ned... -.- Gestern auch x Bildern mit irgendwelchen alten Nokia Handys die so robust sind, muss man das verstehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TRUE STORY!   







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2012)

Die Nokia handys sind so robust wie nix, also die alten, im gegensatz zu den neuen Handys allgemein. Daher hat jemand halt diese Meme in die Welt gerufen und nunja, daraus ist es entstanden. Ist teilweise schon Witzig, z.b. Chuck Norris nutzt Nokiahandys als Schlagring, oder was überlebt ein Atomkrieg? Ein Nokiahandy! D: Ist teilweise lustig, teilweise auch nicht^^. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trueeeee!


----------



## Potpotom (9. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Öhm...  ... den versteh ich nicht  

edit:
Hab´s gegoogelt...


----------



## Kamsi (9. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Öhm... ... den versteh ich nicht
> 
> edit:
> Hab´s gegoogelt...



eine asiatin die zuviel rumjammert und weswegen ein armer mitarbeiter jetzt unter der brücke leben muss





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die samsung handys selbe bauart wie nokia waren übrigens auch unzerstörbar und mein altes tasten handy von sagem da löscht der deckel und rutscht der akku raus aber funktionieren tut es immer noch ^^

während die aktuellen smartphones ja schon 4 cm gefütterte kevlar umhüllung brauchen nur damit sie nicht zerkratzen wenn man sie in der hosentasche trägt ^^


----------



## Potpotom (9. Januar 2012)

Die alten Nokia-Teile waren grausig... viel zu schwer, kaum Funktionen, das Display zerkratzte sehr wohl oder ging kaputt, ist mir ein Rätsel wie man die Drecksteile glorifizieren kann.

Ich mag Steine, die gehen nicht gleich kaputt wenn sie runterfallen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (9. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Januar 2012)

An die Nokia Diskutanten: Klick




Und zum Threadthema:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (9. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (9. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lol  So siehts aus Jungs....


----------



## Potpotom (10. Januar 2012)

5 fleissige Männer die den Abwasch erledigen oder was?
*duck*


----------



## Deanne (10. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Kekf?? WelHer Kekf?? I hapf kein kekf gefehn!!!" ;D


----------



## Perkone (10. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
rofl xD


----------



## Olliruh (10. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lets open this pit


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Januar 2012)

Man fährt auf einer großen vierspurigen Straße in der Nähe vom Leipziger Hauptbahnhof ... Als plötzlich ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Januar 2012)

Grade mal kein Bild, dafür aber der Name des jetziegen/damaliegen Tiefdruckgebietes, welches am 09.01.2012-ca 12.01.2012 über Europa/Deutschland wegzog *"DOTA"* Welcher Nerdorologe hat sich das ausgedacht hihihihi Manchmal kann unschönes Wetter auch was Lustiges haben ne


----------



## Potpotom (11. Januar 2012)

Kannst du mir kurz auf die Sprünge helfen? DOTA... *grübel*


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2012)

So, jetzt mal was flacheres...
|
|
|
|
|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (11. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kannst du mir kurz auf die Sprünge helfen? DOTA... *grübel*



Sarkasmus? Wenn nicht: DotA= Defend of the Ancients. Echtzeitstrategiespiel, welches als mod in WC3 vorhanden ist und sich größter Beliebtheit erfreut (hat). Vorreiter für Heroes of Newerth, League of Legends etc. DotA 2 ist auch schon in der Mache.

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (11. Januar 2012)

Lakor schrieb:


> Sarkasmus? Wenn nicht: DotA= Defend of the Ancients. Echtzeitstrategiespiel, welches als mod in WC3 vorhanden ist und sich größter Beliebtheit erfreut (hat). Vorreiter für Heroes of Newerth, League of Legends etc. DotA 2 ist auch schon in der Mache.


Danke, nie von gehört. Dachte da steckt irgendwas anderes hinter.


btt: cO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


When angels deserve to *
DIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
*Father
*Father!*


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DER GERÄT ?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2012)

Das Bild mit dem Döner ist ja mal echt schlecht gefälscht.


----------



## TheGui (12. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das Bild mit dem Döner ist ja mal echt schlecht gefälscht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2012)

Es gibt schlecht gefälscht und es gibt schlecht gefälscht. Das Bild gehört definitiv zu letzterem.


----------



## sc00p (12. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (12. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau so heute von einer Freundin fotografiert. Besonders schön finde ich die Slipeinlage.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Januar 2012)

Oh Gott, oh Gott....wie bekomm ich DAS Bild bloss wieder aus dem Kopf?!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Januar 2012)

Nie wieder Ellesmere, da ist die Rache von Deanne an allen Männer dieser Welt.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (13. Januar 2012)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nie wieder Ellesmere, da ist die Rache von Deanne an allen Männer dieser Welt.



Diese Aussage ist zu wahr um schön zu sein.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Genau so heute von einer Freundin fotografiert. Besonders schön finde ich die Slipeinlage.



man man man, so rausgehen und dann zu geizig sein für ein tampon oder den binden mit extra kleinen flügeln :/


----------



## Kamsi (13. Januar 2012)

was ist ellesmere ? ich google das lieber nicht ^^

und versteh eh nicht wie frauen bei solchen wetter so rausgehen können ohne krank zu werden ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Januar 2012)

versteh ich dich richtig Kamsi das du nicht weißt was Ellesmere heißen soll?^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> man man man, so rausgehen und dann zu geizig sein für ein tampon oder den binden mit extra kleinen flügeln :/



Eine Slipeinlage benutzt man, wenn man seine Periode nicht hat.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Januar 2012)

mein fehler  dennoch gibts da welche mit kleinen flügeln ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was ist ellesmere ? ich google das lieber nicht ^^
> 
> und versteh eh nicht wie frauen bei solchen wetter so rausgehen können ohne krank zu werden ^^


Frauen haben ein besseres Immunsystem als Männer.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Januar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Eine Slipeinlage benutzt man, wenn man seine Periode nicht hat.



Wobei das Ganze nicht wie eine Slipeinlage aussieht, eher wie ein Taschentuch 

btt:
Ich hab kein Bild


----------



## Sunyo (13. Januar 2012)

Spoiler, da so lang.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Januar 2012)

Sunyo: Ich habe gelacht  Vielen Dank


----------



## Quentaros (14. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Frauen haben ein besseres Immunsystem als Männer.



jo - da liegt an den weissen blutkörperchen - die forscher haben rausgefunden das bei frauen die schmerz rezeptoren auch nicht so ausgebildet sind wie bei den männern 

das heisst männer jammern nicht sondern haben wirklich stärkere schmerzen als frauen mit der selben sache




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (14. Januar 2012)

Auch eine Möglichkeit ne Versicherung zu kündigen. :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Januar 2012)

Bei der Rechtschreibung ist es kein Wunder, wenn die vorherigen Briefe nicht ankamen


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (16. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh ja


----------



## Ulthras (16. Januar 2012)

Das Plakat hab ich bei der Hamburgwahl vor nem Jahr aufgenommen <br>Und zur Bild muss man wohl nix hinzufügen (war auch ca. vor nem Jahr)<br>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*le magic! :O


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (17. Januar 2012)

wo findet an solche frauen QQ


----------



## tonygt (17. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (17. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Original aus meinem Facebook. Gott sei dank nur Freundesfreunde, d.h. ich kenne sowas nicht. Puh. Erster gedanke: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (17. Januar 2012)

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Manchmal liebe ich Facebook :')


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Januar 2012)

Über soviel angestaute Dummheit kann man doch nicht lachen...


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Januar 2012)

Stellt sich nur die Frage, wer die Dummen sind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saty (19. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Genau das denke ich mir auch.
> Ich meine, wenn ich jeden ankotzen würde, der einen unlustigen Witz oder so loslässt, hätte ich wohl bald keine Freunde mehr. Also übertreibt nicht so, mit euren "Drecks-Ponys" Getue. Jeder hat einen anderen Humor.
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab mir jetzt die letzten Tage ca. 150 Seiten angeschaut und sicherlich hat jeder seinen Geschmack aber diesen Pony Bildern kann ich auch gar nichts abgewinnen.
Und es liegt nicht alleine daran das es Ponys sind sondern das keines dieser Bilder irgendwie Witzig ist. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (19. Januar 2012)

Demia schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt die letzten Tage ca. 150 Seiten angeschaut und sicherlich hat jeder seinen Geschmack aber diesen Pony Bildern kann ich auch gar nichts abgewinnen.
> Und es liegt nicht alleine daran das es Ponys sind sondern das keines dieser Bilder irgendwie Witzig ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon mal überlegt das z.b. das ein Insider ist ?
Das selbe gilt für sämtliche Memes oder Rage Comics, die sind nur dann lustig, wenn man die Gesicher erkennt und weiß wofür sie stehen hat.


----------



## Reflox (19. Januar 2012)

Demia schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt die letzten Tage ca. 150 Seiten angeschaut und sicherlich hat jeder seinen Geschmack aber diesen Pony Bildern kann ich auch gar nichts abgewinnen.
> Und es liegt nicht alleine daran das es Ponys sind sondern das keines dieser Bilder irgendwie Witzig ist.



Hey, ist dir schonmal aufgefallen dass der Stecker gezogen ist?
 Hättest du gelacht wenn es ein Rage-Männchen gewesen wäre? Ich glaube schon.

Wie tonygt schon gesagt hat, sind die meisten Insider. Ich meine, der Socially awkward penguin ist auch nicht gerade lustig wenn man ihn nicht kennt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saty (19. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, wirst schon Recht haben... sollte ja kein flame werden.





Reflox schrieb:


> Hey, ist dir schonmal aufgefallen dass der Stecker gezogen ist?



ja :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (19. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heut bei meinem Paket mit dabei gewesen. Wie ich die Bürokratie liebe 
Soll ich warten bis sie mir eine Mahnung schicken oder zur Bank damit gehen?


----------



## TheGui (19. Januar 2012)

Demia schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt die letzten Tage ca. 150 Seiten angeschaut und sicherlich hat jeder seinen Geschmack aber diesen Pony Bildern kann ich auch gar nichts abgewinnen.
> Und es liegt nicht alleine daran das es Ponys sind sondern das keines dieser Bilder irgendwie Witzig ist.
> 
> 
> ...


 wie schon gesagt sind es offt Insider.. einige davon sind aber so verbreitet das sie auch von nicht ponyfizierten menschen als memes erkennt und genutzt werden.

zum oben gezeigten Bild.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBPLwaxEsag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und BTT und BTP

Mich wunderts wieso es hier im Forum keinen SOPA aufklärungs Thread gibt : /



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> Mich wunderts wieso es hier im Forum keinen SOPA aufklärungs Thread gibt : /


_<--- auf Avatar zeig._ Meine Form des Protestes. Außerdem habe ich eine Petition gezeichnet, auch wenn man über die Wirksamkeit als Nicht-US-Bürger hinterfragen darf.


----------



## TheGui (19. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich eine Petition gezeichnet, auch wenn man über die Wirksamkeit als Nicht-US-Bürger hinterfragen darf.



hab ich auch getan und sollte jeder tun! dazu gestern in englisch vor der Klasse nen bericht drüber gehallten... keiner wusste was SOPA ist... schockte mich schon heftig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Januar 2012)

sopa amerikas versuch unsere gema/gez nachzuahmen ?


----------



## TheGui (19. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sopa amerikas versuch unsere gema/gez nachzuahmen ?



amerikas versuch das internet global zu zerstören

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92kl3n7Pg78


----------



## Potpotom (19. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> auch wenn man über die Wirksamkeit als Nicht-US-Bürger hinterfragen darf.


Da hinterfragst du dich vollkommen zu Recht, als Nicht-US-Bürger wird die Stimme nicht gewertet - müsstet ja eigentlich auch deinen ZIP-Code angeben, den dûrftest ja nicht haben.

Das ist das verfängliche an den Petitionen - da nehmen die Petitionsführer alle Unterschriften, reichen sie ein und dort werden die beinhart auseinander gefriemelt und am Ende bleiben nur noch 50% über und kippen das Ganze möglicherweise noch.

Aber gut, auf den ein oder anderen Senator machen auch die ausl. Unterschriften Eindruck, einige sind ja schon eingeknickt.


----------



## tonygt (19. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sopa amerikas versuch unsere gema/gez nachzuahmen ?



Amerika hat deutlich mehr macht was die Verwaltung angeht, dementsprechen müssen sie die GEMA nicht nahahmen sondern können sachen komplett ausm Netz nehmen.
Denke ich werde meine Hausarbeit für eins meiner Seminar über das Internet und die macht bzw- Rolle Amerikas schreiben.


----------



## jolk (19. Januar 2012)

Macht euch doch einen SOPA diskussionsthread auf, hier ists nur störender (wenn auch interessanter) offtopic

btt.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulthras (19. Januar 2012)

Facebook ist manchmal echt das Beste.. Ist bisschen lang, deshalb Spoiler (geht ursprünglich um ein Foto)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. Januar 2012)

Ulthras wie ging die Geschichte aus?

(Sorry für kein Bild, aber das ist einfach zu lustig und spannend  )


----------



## Ulthras (19. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ulthras wie ging die Geschichte aus?
> 
> (Sorry für kein Bild, aber das ist einfach zu lustig und spannend  )



Samstag ist ja erst übermorgen  Aber da kann ich auch nur sagen, ich bin nur mit einem von denen halbwegs befreundet, ich werds dann auch nur über Facebook erfahren denk ich mal.. ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da hinterfragst du dich vollkommen zu Recht, als Nicht-US-Bürger wird die Stimme nicht gewertet - müsstet ja eigentlich auch deinen ZIP-Code angeben, den dûrftest ja nicht haben.


new york city  zip 10001  hab so auch durch sprachumstellung im ea konto karakand 2 euro billiger gekauft durch us$^^ is so lustig das man im profil einfach das land ändern kann und es billiger wird xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (20. Januar 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> new york city  zip 10001  hab so auch durch sprachumstellung im ea konto karakand 2 euro billiger gekauft durch us$^^ is so lustig das man im profil einfach das land ändern kann und es billiger wird xD


Ja nee... irgendeinen angeben kann jeder, das bringt nur nichts. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Verbänden gleichen US-Behörden sowas ab wenn es gegen sie geht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Januar 2012)

hihihi megaupload




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (20. Januar 2012)

MU is down - Kim DotCom arrested ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox1 (20. Januar 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für ein dummes Kind.


----------



## Reflox (20. Januar 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Was für ein dummes Kind.



Wie war das mit dem "Bitte keine Bilder quoten"? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WHAT THE .. ?


----------



## iShock (20. Januar 2012)

o__o dafuq


----------



## tonygt (20. Januar 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> o__o dafuq



#Sehs net


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (21. Januar 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im Spoiler da recht groß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2012)

^ this is epic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Januar 2012)

Sc00p, das war epic


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bildname enthält: Blame Twilight


----------



## Kamsi (21. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (22. Januar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Bildname enthält: Blame Twilight






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (22. Januar 2012)

Man weiß das man HdR zuoft gesehen hat, wenn man die Texte von sc00ps bild gelesen hat wie Aragorn im Film seine Rede hält... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Noxiel (22. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Zu früh für Costa Concordia Witze?


----------



## Alux (22. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zu früh für Costa Concordia Witze?



Nö


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (22. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zu früh für Costa Concordia Witze?



man man man... aber mein "godzilla läuft über Japan" nach fukushima wurde entfernt ;(


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2012)

fassen wir zusammen:

Fukushima: Eine Katastrophe epischen Ausmaßes

Concordia: Ok, 13 (?) Tote aber absolut vermeidbar gewesen und bis auf ein Schiff am Meeresgrund keine weitreichende Folgen für die Umwelt, vorausgesetzt das Öl läuft nicht aus.




BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zu früh für Costa Concordia Witze?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nö


----------



## skyline930 (22. Januar 2012)

Hello, my name is Francesco Schettino ... AND THIS IS JACKASS!


----------



## TheGui (22. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (22. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (22. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> man man man... aber mein "godzilla läuft über Japan" nach fukushima wurde entfernt ;(



ich glaub da sind zuwenig leute für gestorben bzw es war nicht dramatisch genug für die medien

wär costa concordia mit seinem schiff ins wtc gefahren und wär der 1te turm auf fukishima gefallen und der 2te hätte ein tsunami ausgelöst der tausende asiaten ausgelöscht hätte wärs wieder schlimm genug


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Januar 2012)

zeigt auch einmal mehr, dass ein menschenleben nichts mehr wert ist.

Da sind (mindestens) 13 Menschen gestorben und zwar auf eine der, für mich, furchtbarsten arten auf die man überhaupt ums leben kommen kann, nämlich ertrinken.


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> zeigt auch einmal mehr, dass ein menschenleben nichts mehr wert ist.



In was für einer Welt lebst du denn? Das war noch nie so! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (23. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2012)

Eine Gedenkminute, für die verhunzte Vorstellungskraft von Thegui 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


I wanted to save the passengers, but then I took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## TheGui (23. Januar 2012)

ou es geht weiter :O

und ja ich weis das die Seiten unabhängig von SOPA gekillt werden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Januar 2012)

filesonic hat freiwillig aufgegeben ^^ nicht genug verdienst wohl durch premium accounts das man der aktuellen gefahr gegenübersteht

Rapidshare hat schon x fach sich behauptet und versteckte sich nicht unter einer briefkastenfirma im asiatischen raum 

http://www.netzwoche...utube.aspx?pa=1

Wenn dann trifft es eher netload die haben sogar deutschen gerichtstand und uploadet schwächelt auch immer stärker und hat hat sich auch hinter einer briefkastenfirma im asiatischen raum versteckt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (23. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Januar 2012)

1. Ross und Monica? Ich hoffe nicht 
2. Marshall ist nicht wirklich schüchtern in Bezug auf Frauen o_O
3. Howard und Sex-Expert?
4. Barneys Bruder?...


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knabbersnack (23. Januar 2012)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das Bild schon gepostet wurde, trotzdem immer wieder lustig: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (23. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie hat das T-Shirt seinen Reiz.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Januar 2012)

Bahaha 

Wo gibts das?


----------



## Sunyo (23. Januar 2012)

Einfach mal "Penis T-Shirt" googeln. Amazon de/com hat auch welche, allerdings in einer anderen Version.


Edit: Ich will auch in die Hölle. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethia (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2012)

Oh Gott, ich hoffe so sehr, dass das ein Trollversuch ist...


----------



## Fordtaurus (24. Januar 2012)

Nach Beitrag #5837 weiss ich jetzt, warum der Schultest "PISA" heißt. Hier in unserem schönen buntem deutschen Lande geht etwas ganz ganz gewaltig schief! Ich kann mich der grünen Brille nur anschließen und hoffe inständig, daß jener Beitrag, in welchem Forum er im www auch immer zu finden war, NUR ein trollversuch war. Ja nee bei so einem Beitrag ist mir die Lust zum posten irgendwelcher "lustigen" Bilder gründlich vergangen.... Arme Menschheit!

nay kein lustig Bild (außer im Kopfe) 

Treffen sich 2 Planeten. Sagt der eine zum anderen:"Hei Du siehst ja scheisse aus. Was ist los?"
Antwortet der andere Planet:"Ach weißt Du, ich hab´"Homo Sapiens""
Darauf der erste Planet:"Das kenn ich, das geht vorbei!"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2012)

Ich liege grad auf dem Boden vor Lachen   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2012)

Nennt mich kindisch, aber ich lach mich gerade kaputt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2012)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Nach Beitrag #5837 weiss ich jetzt, warum der Schultest "PISA" heißt. Hier in unserem schönen buntem deutschen Lande geht etwas ganz ganz gewaltig schief! Ich kann mich der grünen Brille nur anschließen und hoffe inständig, daß jener Beitrag, in welchem Forum er im www auch immer zu finden war, NUR ein trollversuch war. Ja nee bei so einem Beitrag ist mir die Lust zum posten irgendwelcher "lustigen" Bilder gründlich vergangen.... Arme Menschheit!



so fühl ich mich regelmäßig... liegt aber am grundlegend beschissenen deutschen Schulsystem... Zu wenig Geld und *inkompetente *Politiker/Minister

letzteres ist ernst gemeint, in welchem Land sonst findet es eine Bildungsministerin gut *Werbung *in der Schule zu zeigen um die Wirtschaft zu unterstützen?


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe das witzige an dem Bild soll sein, dass man weiss, dass es außer für irgendeinen Fetisch nicht zu gebrauchen ist... :S


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Januar 2012)

hehe
there is a problem with this solution! can you find it?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauchte ein paar Sekündchen um es zu verstehen


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [Bild]
> Ich brauchte ein paar Sekündchen um es zu verstehen


*cpt obvious* Apple unterstützt kein Flash!
*fliegt aus dem Thread*


----------



## Gazeran (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Januar 2012)

Das Bild ist so alt wie Adobe Flash selbst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2012)

Oh Gott xDDD


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2012)

Hachja Professor Eich xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox1 (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (24. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> so fühl ich mich regelmäßig... liegt aber am grundlegend beschissenen deutschen Schulsystem... Zu wenig Geld und *inkompetente *Politiker/Minister
> 
> letzteres ist ernst gemeint, in welchem Land sonst findet es eine Bildungsministerin gut *Werbung *in der Schule zu zeigen um die Wirtschaft zu unterstützen?



Ähem, ich meine irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, das in New York zu Zeiten des Bürgermeisters Bloomberg Schulen vom Bloomberkonzern unterstützt wurden, mir der Voraussetzung, daß Schüler im Unterricht mindestens 1 mal am Tag 15min Bloomberg-TV gucken mußten/müssen. Ich war früher 2 Jahre lang Schulsprecher und damals hatten wir schon die Idee gehabt, einen Colaautomaten aufstellen zu lassen, mit dem Hintergrund, das die Schule Sponsorengelder bekommen könnte. Nach vielen Gesprächen mit der Schulleitung haben wir uns dann doch dagegen entschieden. Weiss nicht ob das schon einmaö gepostet wurde, jetzt aber mal Back2Topic


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2012)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Ähem, ich meine irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben....



Werbung und Sponsoring ist umso kritischer zu betrachten je Jünger die Kinder sind... die von mir Erwähnte Ministerin unterstütze ein "Werbe Aufklärungs Video" das unterm Strich nix anderes als Werbung selbst war... für Mac Donalds, Nokia ec ec. Und es *sollte *in Grundschulen mehrfach gezeigt werden. Produziert wurde das Video von Super RTL


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2012)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> [Lachfisch]



Ich weiss jetzt nicht was lustiger ist. "Lachfilet" oder "Das Kaiserstück vom König der Fische" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (24. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (25. Januar 2012)

Übersetzte Memes? Brenne in der Hölle!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2012)

Ob deutsch oder englisch, wahr ist es trotzdem


----------



## Sunyo (25. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (26. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So true


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ob deutsch oder englisch, wahr ist es trotzdem



Nö. Meine beste Freundin und ich verhalten uns exakt wie die beiden Männer im Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (26. Januar 2012)

Oh, hat ein Weilchen gedauert.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (27. Januar 2012)

bei dem Bild wurde aber das Higgs-Boson Teilchen vergessen


----------



## Quentaros (27. Januar 2012)

Nachricht an die Ehefrau

Hallo Schatzi, die Schlüssel hängen am Haken im Flur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (28. Januar 2012)

24 Stunden ohne Bild 

Dann starte ich mal den neuen Tag!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (28. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (28. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (28. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub ich brauch auch sowas fürn Herbst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathil (29. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Januar 2012)

Steht gleich eben den Trampolinen:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gibt es übrigens wirklich: http://www.fickerstift.de/


----------



## Olliruh (31. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (31. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2012)

+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (1. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (1. Februar 2012)

^this


----------



## Kamsi (2. Februar 2012)

über dir ist nichts ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Februar 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Problem?


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> SC2 Insanity Wolf



Made my day 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn ich mit meinem Schwager Monopoly spiele. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(;


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnahahaha.


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2012)

Hrhrhr... also wenn der oder die nicht mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden ist, dann weiss ich auch nimmer. Is ja übel.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Februar 2012)

Soooo gross! :O Aber echt lustig 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eigentlich aber doch irgendwie traurig.


----------



## Reflox (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagte er und wir alle hielten ihn für 3 Tage tot -.-
Jaja, Damals


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sagte er und wir alle hielten ihn für 3 Tage tot -.-
> Jaja, Damals



Er war eigentlich früher da... aber er hatte da oben bei Pops ne echt miese Verbindung und der Lag hat uns alle erwischt...


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (4. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Muränenbild






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hehe


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (5. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Februar 2012)

[attachment=12469:Nicht-Lustig-2008.10.12.jpg]

btw, ich hab Hunger...

@ Ellesmere Deine letzten beiden sind echt super xD


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (6. Februar 2012)

War kein Touchdown


----------



## Sunyo (6. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (6. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (6. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (6. Februar 2012)

der meme Ersteller hat Niglet falsch geschrieben...


----------



## TheGui (7. Februar 2012)

Männlich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Männlicher!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UTB!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E38G31wo7qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (7. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ach du Scheiße, sieht das bescheuert aus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minatrix (9. Februar 2012)

*kicher*


----------



## Kamsi (9. Februar 2012)

Space Nazis ! fällt mir bei deinem bild ein ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Space Nazis ! fällt mir bei deinem bild ein ^^


Ich hab keine Ahnung wie du von Reaper auf Space Nazis kommst?!


----------



## Kamsi (9. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wie du von Reaper auf Space Nazis kommst?!



wegen den iron sky trailer ^^


----------



## Perkone (9. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Iwie dachte ich da sofort an nen Film *gg*


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wegen den iron sky trailer ^^


Ich versteh den Zusammenhang immernoch net O.o Oder ist das nur so ein Bindfaden von Verbindung, weil's London in meinem Pic ist?


Anyway...

Best Birthday Cake ever!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saty (9. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (9. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Zusammenhang immernoch net O.o Oder ist das nur so ein Bindfaden von Verbindung, weil's London in meinem Pic ist?



dein foto hat genau den selben stil in grau grau und raumschiffe wie die raumschiffe in iron sky 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf DeviantArt gefunden ^^


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2012)

Dazu würde ich eigentlich gern eine Facepalm Bild machen.. traurig an einigen Stellen


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2012)

Ich finds trotzdem lustig. In Flames bei Deathmetal lawl


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich finds trotzdem lustig. In Flames bei Deathmetal lawl



Ich nur so: WTF? in Flames?!
Btw sind nur 4 Bands dabei die ich manchmal höre


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

Ich sage eigentlich immer das ich kein Metal höre aber ich bin erschrocken, ich höre davon tendenziell ganz schön viel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnahahah!


----------



## tonygt (10. Februar 2012)

Ich kenne irgendwie alle Bands die da aufgelistet sind, hör aber nur einen kleinen Teil, kein Viking und Pagan Metal in der Tabelle ftw. Abgesehen davon paar Sachen ganz dezent falsch eingeordnet, man sollte vieleicht nicht bei Wikipedia nachschauen welche Metal Richtung eine Band hat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pwn'D


----------



## Noxiel (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMG


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

Myth Busted

Der blaue teil hat die tinte gelöscht aber auch das papier entfernt

@ noxxiel 

das auto war kein problem die steinpyramide war hart ^^


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2012)

Mein Lieblingswitz memefiziert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür komme ich in die Hölle


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (12. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da fehlt ein "when u see it"


----------



## Kamsi (12. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [City]



Als ich es vorhin auf 9gag gesehen habe, brauchte ich ein bisschen bevor ich sah, dass es keine Stadt ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Februar 2012)

1 = 1 mine in der umgebung
2 = 2 mine in der umgebung
3= 3 Minen in der umgebung 

und dachte da eher an tron aus den 80er ^^

der bessere tron von beiden


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 1 = 1 mine in der umgebung
> 2 = 2 mine in der umgebung
> 3= 3 Minen in der umgebung



In den umliegenden 8 Feldern


----------



## iShock (12. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> In den umliegenden 8 Feldern


Was für umliegende 8 Felder? Die 8 oben rechts ist doch der timer oder?

Sieht für mich alles in allem völlig normal aus.


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Was für umliegende 8 Felder? Die 8 oben rechts ist doch der timer oder?
> 
> Sieht für mich alles in allem völlig normal aus.



Also mir wurde gesagt, dass die Zahlen heissen dass es soviele Minen in den umliegenden Felder hat. Den Timer habe ich gar nicht angesehen^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also mir wurde gesagt, dass die Zahlen heissen dass es soviele Minen in den umliegenden Felder hat. Den Timer habe ich gar nicht angesehen^^


Joa, das ist ja korrekt... wie Kamsi auch schon schrieb. 

Steh ich grad total auf dem Schlauch? Wo liegt da der Witz? Einfach nur weil es einfach ist oder man von Zahlen erschlagen wird?


----------



## Kamsi (12. Februar 2012)

vieleicht hilft dir das hier potpotom ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vVPT0JT1dOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (12. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Als ich es vorhin auf 9gag gesehen habe, brauchte ich ein bisschen bevor ich sah, dass es keine Stadt ist.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



hä? reflox den kapier ich irgendwie nich, kann mir das jemand erklären ich steh voll aufm schlauch


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> hä? reflox den kapier ich irgendwie nich, kann mir das jemand erklären ich steh voll aufm schlauch



Dann guck ein paar Beiträge weiter oben..


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald ist wieder WE! Paaaaardddii *woohoo....* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saty (13. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das nenne ich mal eine Momentaufnahme xD


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guys will get this, but will any girls ?


----------



## Legendary (13. Februar 2012)

Hahaha sehr sehr geil xD Die berühmte Couch!


----------



## Perkone (13. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Typ da hinten is mein Bruder


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm könntest du recht haben ich steh irgendwie voll aufm Schlauch glaub ich... o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hm könntest du recht haben ich steh irgendwie voll aufm Schlauch glaub ich... o.O



ich weiss auch nur von 9gag durch die kommentare das die couch in einem porno benutzt wurde


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2012)

Man sollte dazu sagen das die Couch genutzt wird um "Vorstellungsgespräche" zu führen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (14. Februar 2012)

hat weniger mit pornos zu tun.

Besetzungscouch: [1] _Filmjargon:_ Couch eines Filmemachers, auf der – wie böse Zungen behaupten – dieser über die Vergabe von Rollen an Schauspielerinnen entscheidet, und zwar allein in Abhängigkeit von deren Bereitschaft zu sexuellen Handlungen

Also wenn die Frau mitmacht, hat sie die Stelle.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (14. Februar 2012)

Wollte eigendlich zum Bild hinzuschreiben "Not sure if Sex-Joke, or kitchen Joke"
Aber mir is aufgefallen das gar keine Küche aufm BIld is, also hab ichs sein gelassen...


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

was zur hölle wollen die mit nem schnorchel und surfbrett ?


----------



## shadow24 (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich weiss auch nur von 9gag durch die kommentare das die couch in einem porno benutzt wurde




in EINEM??? ich schätze die tauschen die couch nach jedem 50. girl aus))...den tisch übrigens auch,denn der wird auch mitbenutzt...


----------



## Manowar (14. Februar 2012)

Und da ist Selbstbefriedigung immernoch ein Tabu-Thema


----------



## shadow24 (14. Februar 2012)

ähm...natürlich hab ich von den filmen über die couch auch nur von freunden gehört...


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> in EINEM??? ich schätze die tauschen die couch nach jedem 50. girl aus))...den tisch übrigens auch,denn der wird auch mitbenutzt...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das nächste mal sollten die bei ikea einkaufen ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was zur hölle wollen die mit nem schnorchel und surfbrett ?



schnorchel = handverlängerung
surfbrett = not aus


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> schnorchel = handverlängerung
> surfbrett = not aus



Made my Day


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

schade das das tv bild verschwommen ist ^^

die frau in der spieglung ist wohl kalt die hat nen pullover an, das sieht aus als hätten die in die shisha uriniet und die linke person deren blick schielt auf die rechte person und warum ist das fenster vergittert


----------



## Stevesteel (14. Februar 2012)

Boner!!!!!


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2012)

Bilder oder Smalltalk?


----------



## Saty (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Bilder ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

olli da fehlt das forever alone gesicht ^^


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

irgendwie nicht 
Fußball > all


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> irgendwie nicht
> Fußball > all






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

irgendwie fehlt da der "in soviet russia" schriftzug ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Februar 2012)

Mehr 9gag!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cantharion (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich weiss auch nur von 9gag durch die kommentare das die couch in einem porno benutzt wurde






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9gag...sure

/e: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

jo vorher kannte ich die couch garnicht


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> irgendwie fehlt da der "in soviet russia" schriftzug ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

pwnd like a boss 


Hab ich auch schon oft genug gemacht ,lustig wie schnell die Leute einen "auf die Fresse boxen wollen" weil man ja so ein "Huensohn" ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2012)

Stimmt also doch, dass man Politiker nur wirklich über Geld erreichen kann!


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Februar 2012)

Made my day, danke!


----------



## Potpotom (15. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> irgendwie fehlt da der "in soviet russia" schriftzug ^^


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das in der Schweiz und dieser Ofen ist, nach langem Rechtsstreit, tatsächlich in den Papieren eingetragen... ein Extra, genannt "Holzofen."


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

haste deren kontonummer ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (15. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das in der Schweiz und dieser Ofen ist, nach langem Rechtsstreit, tatsächlich in den Papieren eingetragen... ein Extra, genannt "Holzofen."



So isses

Wer hats erfunden?


----------



## Potpotom (15. Februar 2012)

Hehe, das Video is noch besser als der Artikel. Irgendwie is mir der Typ sympatisch.
xD


----------



## Thoor (15. Februar 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> So isses
> 
> Wer hats erfunden?



Wie schon in einem anderen Forum geschrieben:

Wehe die Auspuffanlage ist 1DB zu laut, der Spoiler 1cm zu tief oder die Felgen 1cm zu breit, dann muss sofort alles runter. Aber ein Kamin aus dem Dach und offeneser Feuer im Auto geht natürlich klar.... -.-


----------



## vollmi (15. Februar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie schon in einem anderen Forum geschrieben:
> 
> Wehe die Auspuffanlage ist 1DB zu laut, der Spoiler 1cm zu tief oder die Felgen 1cm zu breit, dann muss sofort alles runter. Aber ein Kamin aus dem Dach und offeneser Feuer im Auto geht natürlich klar.... -.-



Das ist doch kein offenes Feuer.

Das ist offenes Feuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Februar 2012)

Hab mal die Beiträge mit dem Baby und die Kommentare dazu gelöscht.

Grund: 

1) Der Thread heißt "Welche Bilder bringen euch zum Lachen" - Und das war sicherlich nicht im Sinn des Erfinders.
2) Mangelt es vielen Leuten hier leider an Feingefühl und Pietät, dass solche Versuche, die ein tiefgründigeres Verständnis erfordern, in's Leere laufen.
3) Flame- und Streit-Potential.


----------



## Thoor (15. Februar 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein offenes Feuer.
> 
> Das ist offenes Feuer:



Well played Sir, well played!


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (15. Februar 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein offenes Feuer.
> 
> Das ist offenes Feuer:



Ich glaub damit kommt er aber nicht mehr durch TÜV auch net in der Schweiz


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Für den hab ich 'ne ganze Weile gebraucht - aber dann... sah er, dass es gut war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Februar 2012)

bin gespannt wiviele das kapieren : /

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. Februar 2012)

Ohne Bild, nicht gerade viele


----------



## iShock (15. Februar 2012)

mal drauf rechtsklicken und in neuem tab öffnen manowar 

klappte zumindest bei mir ^^


----------



## Olliruh (15. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. Februar 2012)

Da war ich bei Ace Ventura mal überrascht.
Er läuft ja irgendwann durch einen Club, wo gerade CC spielt - war schon lustig.
Aber da wurde Hammer smashed face gespielt und das war zu dem Zeitpunkt indiziert


----------



## Olliruh (15. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Februar 2012)

Hey, ich "misbrauche" den thread mal : Ich suche das Bild wo drauf steht: "Heute gehe ich fürh ins Bett" und das "Internet" darauf "Nö" sagt und dem Typen der das gesagt hat ins Gesicht schlägt .


----------



## Manowar (16. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2012)

Ich hab zwar nicht das gesuchte Bild aber dennoch was zum lachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diablo 3 Easter Egg?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2012)

Sounds familiar...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, wenn der Tod so aus sieht ....xD


----------



## Deanne (17. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So wahr...


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Februar 2012)

du studierst geschichte?
hatte ich auch mal überlegt da ich leistungskurs geschichte hatte udn recht gut drin war, aber irgendwie hat mir das berufsfeld später einfach nicht gefallen :/
aber das wäre immernoch besser als eine bekannte die judaistik studiert, da gibts gefühlte 2 Arbeitsplätze für^^


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> So wahr...




da fällt mir der hier zu ein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oh Gott


----------



## Kamsi (17. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (17. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Oh Gott



Ich sah das Bild
*10 Minuten später*
Ich sah das Bild vor 10 Minuten
*10 Minten später*
Ich sah das Bild vor 2x 10 Minuten
*Jetzt*

Lieg ich immer noch unter'm Tisch 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (18. Februar 2012)

@

*Reflox*



muss man das verstehen?




Ich bin einfach zu alt für das Thema hier, 60% der Post verstehe ich nicht bzw kenne den Ursprung nicht.

Man waren das noch Zeiten mit dem schönen 56k Modem ins Netz zu gehn.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

http://de.wikipedia....ki/Chatroulette

damit gehts ^^

nur ka warum auf 9gag das so geschwärzt wurde ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (18. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia....ki/Chatroulette
> 
> damit gehts ^^
> 
> nur ka warum auf 9gag das so geschwärzt wurde ^^



Zalgo anyone?

edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: Zalgo


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Februar 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich liebe Wortspiele


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Februar 2012)

@ Olli

Versteh ich nicht.

Mindf*ck oder wie oder wat?


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2012)

Das ist Dieter Nuhr


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Februar 2012)

die seite is ja genial 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (18. Februar 2012)

LoL ich dacht erst sie hat ihre Periode xD


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (18. Februar 2012)

WTF!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

daran ist das internet schuld ^^ neben den normalen fanmade fsk12 memes gibts noch die pony gore und pony porn memes ^^


----------



## TheGui (18. Februar 2012)

die memes werden aber nicht zusammen mit den Episoden verkauft :/

naja daran ist eh Tara Strong schuld :_D dreist als Synchronsprecher des Mainchars auf twitter softcore Rule34 zu posten um die eigenen fans zu trollen!

<3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

also 9gag ist cool und wen man es mal so sieht hab ich da einen für die 
presi rolle ^^ http://9gag.com/gag/2757100


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2012)

Voll von normalen Leuten^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (19. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*mampf*


----------



## win3ermute (19. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

wenn es 18 jahre später auch so einfach noch wär ^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wenn es 18 jahre später auch so einfach noch wär ^^



alles eine Frage der Angehensweise


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

wie gehts du es an ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie gehts du es an ?



Er weint immer noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...ich hab auch gedacht wtf?!

Und hier was akuelles aus gegebenem Anlass...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie gehts du es an ?



Meine Technik ist Urheberrechtlich Geschützt


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Meine Technik ist Urheberrechtlich Geschützt



du isst soviel chips und trinkst soviel bier bis du selbst welche hast ?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du isst soviel chips und trink st soviel bier bis du selbst welche hast ?



Ausehen = titties


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Joseph Ducreux ist mein Lieblingsmeme xD

(Übrigens, für alle die sich wundern: HI, A/S/L)


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (21. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (21. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[attachment=12492:YUNO.jpg]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Februar 2012)

O shit, ich kann nichtmehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (22. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nailed it!


----------



## Kamsi (23. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Februar 2012)

Ich entwickle mich langsam zu einem Gegner solcher Pics, da das Englisch meist schlecht ist.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das bild dir lieber ? ^^


----------



## tonygt (23. Februar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich entwickle mich langsam zu einem Gegner solcher Pics, da das Englisch meist schlecht ist.


So einer bist du also 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> So einer bist du also



Ja!
ich finds tragisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parkway (23. Februar 2012)

2


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Februar 2012)

ich geb auf, wie kommt man darauf?^^

edit: ok nun hab ichs auch


----------



## win3ermute (23. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, es ruft bald mal jemand an...


----------



## Legendary (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hab Summen gebildet, hab Quersummen gebildet, habe multipliziert und quadriert, habe eine Logik mit diesen 1111 und 2222 gesucht...scheinbar bin ich zu intelligent für diese Aufgabe.


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2012)

Den Programmierer der dafür eine Stunde braucht möchte ich sehen... hab ein paar Minuten gebraucht, aber so schwer ist es auch wieder nicht (bin allerdings auch kein Programmierer).

Rave: Das hab ich auch alles erst probiert, erfolglos. Einfach mal was unkonventionelles ausprobieren... falls du's wissen willst, schreib mich per PN an


----------



## win3ermute (23. Februar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich hab Summen gebildet, hab Quersummen gebildet, habe multipliziert und quadriert, habe eine Logik mit diesen 1111 und 2222 gesucht...scheinbar bin ich zu intelligent für diese Aufgabe.



Du denkst zu kompliziert:



Spoiler



9, 6 und 0 zählen als 1
Die 8 zählt als 2
Alle anderen Zahlen gelten als 0



Hab auch fast eine halbe Stunde gebraucht, bis ich dahintergekommen bin...


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2012)

Nein es zählen die Felder die man ausmalen kann 
8 = 2


----------



## win3ermute (23. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein es zählen die Felder die man ausmalen kann



Siehste, das hab ich auch nicht so gesehen, sondern tatsächlich Werte zugeordnet...


----------



## Klein-Maha (23. Februar 2012)

hmmm, mit der Zahlenliste hab ich aber auch gegrübelt... 

btt: ich muss immer bei diesem bild schmunzeln, es ziert mitlerweile meinen desktop und ja, ich gehöre zu 1 *kicher*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (23. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Siehste, das hab ich auch nicht so gesehen, sondern tatsächlich Werte zugeordnet...



deswegen ist der 4 jährige am schnellsten drauf gekommen, Felder ausmalen ist für ihn nicht weit her geholt ^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2012)

Ein Leben lang - blau und weiß ein leben lang <3
oh falscher thread


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (24. Februar 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> hmmm, mit der Zahlenliste hab ich aber auch gegrübelt...
> 
> btt: ich muss immer bei diesem bild schmunzeln, es ziert mitlerweile meinen desktop und ja, ich gehöre zu 1 *kicher*



Ok bei dem Bild hab ich absolut keine Probleme...logisch als Informatiker. Ist aber trotzdem lustig.  

Achsooo die Felder die man ausmalen kann, episch! xD Darauf wär ich glaub ich selbst nach Stunden ned drauf gekommen.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein es zählen die Felder die man ausmalen kann
> 8 = 2



Ich versteh das immernoch nicht


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. Februar 2012)

[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
​
Dam dam daaaaaaa....​


----------



## win3ermute (25. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich versteh das immernoch nicht



Jetzt hab ich es auch verstanden ...
Also bei der 0 kannst du das weiße Feld in der Mitte ausmalen ...
Bei der 1, 2, 3, 5, 7 kannst du nichts ausmalen ...
Bei der 4, 6 und 9 kannst du auch jeweils eine Fläche ausmalen ...
Bei der 8 sogar 2 ...

Wieso bin ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen?

Edit:

*DIE BESTE ÜBERSETZUNG ALLER ZEITEN:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NEHMEN 2* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

...

Was soll man dazu noch sagen ...

Wer übersetzt denn bitte TAKE 2 mit NEHMEN 2? WTF XD

http://itunes.apple....n-2/id383949544


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (26. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

ist ja noch die alte version ^^ gibt atm fliegen krieg auf 9gag und das hier ist derzeit die wohl letzte version die bei memecenter es gibt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. Februar 2012)

Gut angeknüpft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (27. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (27. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nope Chuck Testa 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (28. Februar 2012)

Wandehure? Wandhure? Die Rache der Wanduhren? Verstehe ich leider nicht...

Egal!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (28. Februar 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wandehure? Wandhure? Die Rache der Wanduhren? Verstehe ich leider nicht...
> 
> Egal!



Das wurde gemeint. 

Die Rache der Wanderhure

Nachtrag: Nicht wundern, wenn man im Link angekommen, einfach noch mal in die Adressleiste oben rein und Enter drücken.


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt werden aus Geldmangel sogar schon Tiere als Prüfer an der Uni angestellt ...


----------



## Legendary (28. Februar 2012)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Das wurde gemeint.
> 
> Die Rache der Wanderhure
> 
> Nachtrag: Nicht wundern, wenn man im Link angekommen, einfach noch mal in die Adressleiste oben rein und Enter drücken.



Da steht aber WANDEHURE! Wenn man nämlich zu blöd zum schreiben ist, sollte man Scherzbilder sowieso lassen, das ist nur auf englisch lustig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (28. Februar 2012)

das is doch das letzte der AUF DEUTSCH IS ALLES AGGRESSIV memes das aber in den comments zerpflückt wurde weils bullshit is  >_>


----------



## Saji (28. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> das is doch das letzte der AUF DEUTSCH IS ALLES AGGRESSIV memes das aber in den comments zerpflückt wurde weils bullshit is  >_>



Der beste ist noch immer der hier. Besonders weil es sooo wahr ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

das ist kein bild


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Owned


----------



## Noxiel (28. Februar 2012)

Nach Planking, Owling und Batmaning nun der neue "hippe" Trend im Internet: Legbombing


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nach Planking, Owling und Batmaning nun der neue "hippe" Trend im Internet: Legbombing



du hast leider duck faces bei frauen vergessen - es gibt leider nicht genug kanonen wie enten auf facebook ^^


----------



## Soladra (29. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. Februar 2012)

Alucard... neben Graf Dracula der einzige Vampir in meinem Weltbild. 



Wegen Länge mal gespoilert. So schnell können frische Beziehungen wieder "auseinander" gehen. *g*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Alucard... neben Graf Dracula der einzige Vampir in meinem Weltbild.



Blade und Selene ^^


----------



## Saji (29. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Blade und Selene ^^



Alucard und Graf Dracula! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (29. Februar 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Alucard und Graf Dracula!


Jetzt lies Alucard rückwärts






































*
*
*Mindblow!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selene,Blade und True Blood ^^


----------



## Saji (29. Februar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> Jetzt lies Alucard rückwärts



Deswegen ja!


----------



## iShock (29. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

*Die Banken sind definitiv zu mächtig!!!!!!*

*Jetzt erfinden die sogar einen zusätzlichen Tag!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Zonalar (1. März 2012)

Ich werde ab jetzt alle meine Rechnungen am 30. Februar bezahlen.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> *Die Banken sind definitiv zu mächtig!!!!!!*
> 
> *Jetzt erfinden die sogar einen zusätzlichen Tag!!!*
> 
> ...



banken rechnen bei allen monaten mit 30 tagen


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> banken rechnen bei allen monaten mit 30 tagen


Das macht es auch nicht richtiger ...


----------



## Ellesmere (1. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (1. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> banken rechnen bei allen monaten mit 30 tagen



Korrekt. Daher hat ein Bankenjahr auch "nur" 360 Tage.  Vereinfachte Zeitrechnung. *g*


----------



## Thoor (1. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Korrekt. Daher hat ein Bankenjahr auch "nur" 360 Tage.  Vereinfachte Zeitrechnung. *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, nimms nicht persönlich, hat einfach perfekt gepasst xD


----------



## Manowar (1. März 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sorry, nimms nicht persönlich, hat einfach perfekt gepasst xD



Es gibt eben auch Leute, die sowas nicht wissen..schau mal weiter oben


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (1. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3, 5, 8, und 11 sind meine Favouriten


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. März 2012)

kannste mir das translaten, Olliruh? VErsteh kein Wort...


----------



## TheGui (2. März 2012)

Frau im Sumo Kostüm griff ihre Ex-Freundin an nachdem diese in einer Schwulenbar einem als Snickers verkleideten man zugewunken hat.


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> translaten



Besser als die letzten Bilder - vor allen Dingen im Zusammenhang


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> kannste mir das translaten, Olliruh? VErsteh kein Wort...



wirklich?


----------



## Sunyo (3. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. März 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Profibomber


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Bild. Auch nicht sonderlich lustig aber ích hab einfach unendlich Freude daran Sprenungen (und Explosionen im allgemeinen) zu sehen.


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2012)

Trololol 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (5. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hey - das habe ich von einem (ehemaligen?) Buffed-Mod!


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. März 2012)

Wer ist der Typ rechts?


----------



## tear_jerker (5. März 2012)

Mussolini, hätte man sich aber bei dem M auch denken können


----------



## Xidish (5. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (5. März 2012)

Childhood = ruined 

Und fürs Topic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. März 2012)

für die jüngeren unter uns als erklärung damals im letzten jahrtausend gabs 2 bis 4 jahre ne wrestler welle in den 90er in deutschland 

wwf = world wrestling foundation 

hulk hogan, undertaker, million dollar men, owen wilson, bushwaker twins, usw waren damals bekannte wrestler


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wer ist der Typ rechts?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildungsoffensive Inc.



Zam's neuer Rasierer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (5. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wer ist der Typ rechts?



mussolini


----------



## Olliruh (5. März 2012)

Wie kannst du es wagen den Ultimate Warrior nicht zu erwähnen


----------



## Manowar (5. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wwf = world wrestling foundation



Federation


----------



## TheGui (5. März 2012)

Waren das damals Zeiten xD und wie könnt ihr beide *Yokozuna *vergessen???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parkway (6. März 2012)

und shaun michaels, und razor ramone und the giant und die hart büder bret und owen  the HITMAAAAAN


----------



## Garthel (6. März 2012)

Big Show, Kane...ich glaube die Liste ließe sich noch ewig erweitern. ;-)


----------



## Kamsi (6. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (6. März 2012)

... *ist eine Frau und hat es auch nicht gemerkt**HUST* Ich geh dann mal.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (6. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit hast kleeblatt und lachschon vergessen


----------



## TheGui (6. März 2012)

oh ich bin im failblog/9gag repost thread gelandet


----------



## ego1899 (6. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Und hey - das habe ich von einem (ehemaligen?) Buffed-Mod!



Betonung auf ehemalig?


----------



## Saji (6. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (6. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (6. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (6. März 2012)

Konterpost!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (7. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> repost



*grrr*


----------



## Kamsi (7. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2012)

Einzeiler grrrrrrrr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2012)

Brüllt der da den Titel von König der Löwen? Das ist so schlecht gemacht, dass ich fast ned draufkomm.


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2012)

Doppelpost...


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (7. März 2012)

Jetzt wo du's sagst, könnte echt sein :O





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Manowar (8. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

Scheißen frauen besser als Männer ?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. März 2012)

Mich irritiert mehr das "rausholen"....


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

Vieleicht ziehen die frauen da wo Manowar lebt die männer aus der scheisse ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (8. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Vieleicht ziehen die frauen da wo Manowar lebt die männer aus der scheisse ^^



Sie ziehen die Scheisse aus uns!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätts ultra lustig gefunden, wenn man mich so ausm Flugzeug geschmissen hätte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wüsste es auch nicht...


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

Uganda ist doch garnicht so anspruchsvoll ;o


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

mit wikipedia nicht ^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

...Erdkunde LK ..
aber man sollte es auch so wissen ,zumind ungefähr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ...Erdkunde LK ..
> aber man sollte es auch so wissen ,zumind ungefähr



Definitiv nicht. Wo Ghana, Nigeria, Südafrika oder die Elfenbeinküste sind sicherlich, aber Uganda ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (8. März 2012)

> Click on Uganda


Verstehe ich das richtig, dass das Ziel ist, Google zu nutzen, um so dann auf Kony aufmerksam zu machen (bei mir erscheint er unter den News ganz oben)?

Bitte jetzt keine "you don't say" Meme posten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (8. März 2012)

ich glaub der witz soll eher sein dass der großteil der internetcommunity die auf Kony aufmerksam machen wollen nicht mal wissen wo Uganda liegt...


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (8. März 2012)

Olli.. er lag doch daneben 
Die Palme weiter unten gehört dir nun auch!



Sunyo schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass das Ziel ist, Google zu nutzen, um so dann auf Kony aufmerksam zu machen (bei mir erscheint er unter den News ganz oben)?
> 
> Bitte jetzt keine "you don't say" Meme posten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bekommst den hier :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (8. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

...war jetzt ziemlich überflüssig


----------



## iShock (8. März 2012)

nö


----------



## Sunyo (8. März 2012)

Es ist ja nicht so, als ob ich's nicht gewüsst hätte!


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum muss ich grade an Homer denken, wie er den Helicopter macht?


----------



## Soladra (9. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich traurig, aber die Überschrift ist ... xD Toter auf Friedhof gefunden ... Oh man, ernsthaft? 

(Ok, in Wirklichkeit ist ein Mann dort auf einem Friedhofsweg tot aufgefunden worden, aber man hätte sich echt eine bessere Überschrift ausdenken können ...)


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Eigentlich traurig, aber die Überschrift ist ... xD Toter auf Friedhof gefunden ... Oh man, ernsthaft?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2012)

backmeister- schrieb:


> Am witzigsten finde ich die Bilder von 4chan.org. Da könnte ich mich stundelang aufhalten. Ich liebe memes!



Troll ? Das klingt SEHR nach Trololololo 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (9. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## again3 (9. März 2012)

wer ist der typ zwischen den 2 Krankenschwestern?


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (9. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu früh?


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2012)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Zu früh?



Genau richtig! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2012)

Zu früh?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (9. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das strubbeligste Bild, was ich von "Scrooge McDuck" (im deutschen: Dagobert) jemals gesehen habe. Fällt euch ein passender Untertitel zum Bild ein?

Das ist das Werk im Gesamtbild (Scrooge wird geklont):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (10. März 2012)

Für einen diskriminierten Freund (darf erst Bilder nach 10 Beiträgen einstellen) gepostet - ICH bin nicht dafür verantwortlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2012)

Reflox, das ist schon ein wenig gottlos 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

mich wundert das noch niemand das mit hipster peter pan und kony gepostet hat ^^

die ganze kony aktion ist eh bissel komisch wird eh nicht helfen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. März 2012)

Wie kannst du das MLP antun???


----------



## Sunyo (10. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (10. März 2012)

Es wäre wahrscheinlich am besten wenn ihr das hier in "9gag & memebase" thread umbenennen würdet...


----------



## Legendary (10. März 2012)

Medmius schrieb:


> Es wäre wahrscheinlich am besten wenn ihr das hier in "9gag & memebase" thread umbenennen würdet...



Da gibts halt mit Abstand die besten Bilder. :>


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2012)

Medmius schrieb:


> Es wäre wahrscheinlich am besten wenn ihr das hier in "9gag & memebase" thread umbenennen würdet...



Am besten wäre es, wenn das hier noch 20 mal geschrieben wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

der hat sich ja gehen lassen


----------



## win3ermute (10. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (11. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2012)

Naja weniger zum lachen als zum weinen aber immerhin...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. März 2012)

Den Bildschirm zu Photographieren ist ein größerer Fail als eine Schlampe zu sein


----------



## Kamsi (11. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschichtserkennung mit dem Neuen Ipad 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Geschichtserkennung mit dem Neuen Ipad 3



1) Das ist ein iPhone
2) Das neue iPad heißt einfach nur iPad (die Nummerierung wird fallen gelassen, wie bei den Macs)
3) Es stimmt. Die Gesichtserkennung hat wirklich Probleme bei Schwarzen.


----------



## Kamsi (11. März 2012)

ipad oder iphone für mich das selbe als tastenhandy nutzer ^^

hat mich nur an die comedy serie better of ted erinnert wo die lichtschranken für die türen sich bei den schwarzen leuten weigerten die tür zu öffnen und sie für jeden schwarzen einen weissen einstellen mussten damit der immer vorm schwarzen durch die tür geht ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ipad oder iphone für mich das selbe als tastenhandy nutzer ^^


Vorallem da das Ipad ja ein Handy ist *hust* *hust*


----------



## Kamsi (11. März 2012)

das ipad ist nur die grosse version des iphones weil du kannst mit ipad auch telefonieren


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das ipad ist nur die grosse version des iphones weil du kannst mit ipad auch telefonieren



Mit dem neuen DS kann man auch telefonieren, er ist aber trotzdem noch ein Handheld 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (11. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vorallem da das Ipad ja ein Handy ist *hust* *hust*



Vor allem da das iPhone ja ein handy ist *hust* *hust*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (11. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Ge*sch*ichtserkennung mit dem Neuen Ipad 3


wie man durch den kleinen Schreibfehler eine Zweideutigkeit erlangt... oder sollte dort nicht "Gesichtserkennung" stehen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (12. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum alles aus 9gag&memebase kopiert ist? Weil Sie awesome sind!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## again3 (12. März 2012)

Vodka.. ach ok, Manaklassen sind Alkoholiker!


http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/somebody+just+did+it_445b26_3442836.jpg


----------



## Sunyo (12. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y S L (13. März 2012)

Yay


----------



## Noxiel (13. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (13. März 2012)

brb, muss Camouflage google-translaten


----------



## tear_jerker (13. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> brb, muss Camouflage google-translaten



wirklich?...


----------



## Zonalar (13. März 2012)

:/ Yup. Aber jetzt bin ich klüger


----------



## Kamsi (13. März 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In spoiler gesetzt weil Mass Effect 3 story Spoiler ^^


----------



## Soladra (13. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. März 2012)

bei dem platz mir die hutschnur (vorsicht, ist ein ME3 Spoiler)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

vorallem der billige photoshopped mit dem talis gesicht gemacht wurde sowie die abschluss meldung vom spiel mit dem dlc regt mich auf . muss aber auch gleichzeitig drüber lachen wie dreist das zum teil ist


----------



## again3 (13. März 2012)

willkommen im Heute...

schau Ponys, die enttäuschen nicht!


----------



## EspCap (13. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> brb, muss Camouflage google-translaten



Das ist doch auch ein deutsches Wort O_o


----------



## Ol@f (13. März 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch ein deutsches Wort O_o


Vielleicht kannte er es einfach nicht?  Ist im normalen Sprachgebrauch auch nicht allzu üblich diesen Begriff zu verwenden. Ich mein, ich habs das erste Mal in irgendeinem Spiel gehört oder so...


----------



## Soladra (13. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (13. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2012)

^Made my day ! DDDDDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (14. März 2012)

Mann... Bei jedem dieser "Mann-vs-Frau-Vergleich"-Memebilder komm ich mir unglaublich männlich vor. Es gab genau einen Kunstlehrer, der mir ne eins gegeben hat, für den Kram, den ich gemalt hab, der hatte definitiv einen an der Klatsche, fand aber die "Intention" hinter einem Bild/Werk viel wichtiger als die Ausführung. Er sagte mal, als die ganzen Mädels mit ihren hübschen Waldbildchen zum Thema "Farben des Waldes" nur ne 3 bekommen haben, ich aber mit Farbklecksen zu den Jahreszeiten und zusätzlich zum Waldsterben ne Eins: "Einen Wald malen kann jeder, aber auf sowas wie schneemaus zu kommen, das kann nicht jeder." Und nein. Ich kann keinen Wald malen 

Da hier eh jeder auf 9gag surft, hab ich jetzt grade auch kein lustiges Bild, aber das musste ich einfach mal loswerden.


----------



## Kersyl (14. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisschen arschig. Mir wumpe.


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da hier eh jeder auf 9gag surft, hab ich jetzt grade auch kein lustiges Bild, aber das musste ich einfach mal loswerden.



Bastelt selbst etwas ^^ so wie ich aus dem mass effect 3 bild was gebastelt habe ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieder ein comic der sich mit mass effect 3 beschäftig ^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



My god? Not in town...


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

nicht alle taschenrechner beherschen die selben funktionen ^^


----------



## vollmi (14. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nicht alle taschenrechner beherschen die selben funktionen ^^



Was für eine Funktion? Da sehe ich jetzt so nur Grundrechenarten? Oder ist das ein Trick?


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

damals ab der 7te klasse brauchten wir einen speziellen taschenrechner der die punkt vor strichrechnung und andere funktionen beherschte für algebra,satz des cosinus usw ^^


----------



## Renox1 (14. März 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was für eine Funktion? Da sehe ich jetzt so nur Grundrechenarten? Oder ist das ein Trick?



Der rechte Rechner sieht zwischen der 2 und ( ein *, der andere nicht.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. März 2012)

Die Frage ist eben, wie der Rechner die Klammer auflöst


----------



## Saty (14. März 2012)

Offensichtlich rechnen ja beide richtig die Klammer zuerst aus, warum der linke dann zuerst 2*3 rechnet... ka vielleicht wurde intern die Formel gedreht so das sie 2*3/6 lautet oder vielleicht führt er einfach zuerst Multiplikationen und dann Divisionen durch xD... wer weis^^

Edit: oder er sieht x(x+x) als ein Term.......


----------



## Alterac123 (14. März 2012)

Man rechnet eh zuerst immer die Klammer?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2012)

Eindeutig zu viel OT hier... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (14. März 2012)

» schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es kommt ja darauf an in welcher Struktur man rechnet. Links bspw. im Körper der rationalen Zahlen, rechts könnte evtl. der IF_3 bzw. der IF_9 Sinn machen (habs nur grob überschlagen).


----------



## Meriane (14. März 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Es kommt ja darauf an in welcher Struktur man rechnet. Links bspw. im Körper der rationalen Zahlen, rechts könnte evtl. der IF_3 bzw. der IF_9 Sinn machen (habs nur grob überschlagen).



Was sind das für Körper? Meinst du Restklassenringe?
Interessiert mich^^


----------



## Sunyo (14. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2012)

Nochmal, 4**** wird hier nicht gern gehört/gesehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (14. März 2012)

Check ich net. Ok das Shirt wechselt die Farbe aber warum massakrieren.


----------



## Olliruh (14. März 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Check ich net. Ok das Shirt wechselt die Farbe aber warum massakrieren.



omg hast du noch nie Age of Empires gespielt ? ...
immer wieder krass was manche menschen in dem forum hier alles nicht wissen


----------



## Zonalar (14. März 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Check ich net. Ok das Shirt wechselt die Farbe aber warum massakrieren.


Wenn du Age of Empires gespielt hast, wirst du verstehen


----------



## Legendary (14. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> omg hast du noch nie Age of Empires gespielt ? ...
> immer wieder krass was manche menschen in dem forum hier alles nicht wissen



Trolol...als AOE1 rausgekommen ist, bist du noch halb in dem Hodensack deines Vaters rumgeschwommen als tu mal nich so Olli. :>


----------



## Blooddrainer (14. März 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Check ich net. Ok das Shirt wechselt die Farbe aber warum massakrieren.



Das ist eine parodie aud Age of Empires/2 wo es priester gab die mit der soundanimation " Ayo ayooo wololo wolooolooo" andere einheiten bekehren konnten. Da blau/rot die standardfarben waren wird hier einfach gezeigt wie einfach man einzelne mit wenig trala nach seiner Pfeife tanzen lassen kann.


----------



## Olliruh (14. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Trolol...als AOE1 rausgekommen ist, bist du noch halb in dem Hodensack deines Vaters rumgeschwommen als tu mal nich so Olli. :>



Ich habs trotzdem gespielt


----------



## Soladra (14. März 2012)

Das hab sogar ich noch gezockt  Obwohl ich Age of Mythology besser fand


----------



## Olliruh (14. März 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das hab sogar ich noch gezockt  Obwohl ich Age of Mythology besser fand



Ohja AOM war großartig


----------



## Soladra (15. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (15. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jaja....das kenn ich ^^


----------



## Soladra (15. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (15. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (15. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das hab sogar ich noch gezockt  Obwohl ich Age of Mythology besser fand



AoE III und Civilization IV & V > all 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (15. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. März 2012)

leider ergibt das erste bild keinen sinn, dank falschen englisch


----------



## MasterXoX (16. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (16. März 2012)

Fail, falsches Thema. Sorry. Edit 2: Um nicht ganz failen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lawl


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. März 2012)

Solche Lehrer: Maximale Pornosität 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (16. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zomfg xD


----------



## iShock (16. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich stimme zu xP


----------



## Soladra (16. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. März 2012)

9gag everywhere


----------



## Soladra (17. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (17. März 2012)

Awesome - I want one:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (17. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (17. März 2012)

god damn it !

ich hasse dich X_X


----------



## Tilbie (17. März 2012)

@Konov: Du bist ganz böse!


----------



## skyline930 (17. März 2012)

ICH HABS GEWUSST! .. und bin trotzdem erschrocken :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal einer von einer lustlosen Krankenschwester, die nur ganz leichtes Händezittern hatte *hust*, mit einer normalen Spritze Blut abgenommen bekommen?


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

Sorry Leute, ich fands irgendwie witzig


----------



## Kamsi (17. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, ich fands irgendwie witzig






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (17. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2012)

Ich habs geahnt und aus Schreck irgendwie gelöscht oO *g*


----------



## Zonalar (18. März 2012)

Zam du schlimmer Finger


----------



## Konov (18. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habs geahnt und aus Schreck irgendwie gelöscht oO *g*



Manno!


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (18. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> firepit


9gag is auch nur am klauen, kein wunder das alle bilder auf 9gag sind 
kommt hier her: twitter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (18. März 2012)

Marauder Shields...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (18. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (18. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2012)

Hast du es schon durch ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. März 2012)

Eh Kamsi, das Erste ist arg untrue und das Zweite würde ich u. U. in nen Spoiler packen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (19. März 2012)

Nacktbilder von mir. Achne STOP das ist eher zum weinen. Aber andere hätten was zu lachen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2012)

Kamsi ist der ME3-Hater Nr. 1 hier  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2012)

House Stark


----------



## Kamsi (19. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (19. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (19. März 2012)

kein Bild, aber für Euch zum Üben:


·  *Für Anfänger
*Drei Hexen schauen sich drei Swatch Uhren an. Welche Hexe schaut welche Swatch Uhr an?*
Und nun das Ganze in englischer Sprache!
*Three witches watch three swatch watches. Which witch watch which swatch watch?? 

 ·  *
_______________________________________________* 

 ·  *... Für Fortgeschrittene: 
*Drei geschlechtsumgewandelte Hexen schauen sich drei Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an.
Welche geschlechtsumgewandelte Hexe schaut sich welchen Swatch Uhrenkopf an? 

 ·  *Das Ganze wieder in englischer Sprache!
*Three switched witches watch three Swatch watch switches. Which switched witch watch which Swatch watch switch? 
*_______________________________________________* 

 ·  *und für Profis:
*Drei Schweizer Hexen-Schlampen, die sich wünschen geschlechtsumgewandelt zu sein, schauen sich schweizer Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an. Welche schweizer
Hexen-Schlampe, die sich wünscht geschlechtsumgewandelt zu sein, schaut sich welche Swatch Uhrenknöpfe an? 

 ·  *Das ganze in Englisch:
*Three swiss witch-bitches, which wished to be switched swiss
witch-bitches, wish to watch swiss Swatch watch switches. Which swiss witch-bitch which wishes to be a switched swiss witch-bitch, wishes to watch which swiss Swatch watch switch?


----------



## Noxiel (19. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kinderbücher, die es niemals geben wird. 



> Kinderbücher, die es niemals geben wird:
> 
> -Du bist anders und das ist schlecht
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamsi (19. März 2012)

wenn wir schon dabei sind ^^

Kinder bücher die inzwischen dank der politischen korrektheit nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



usw^^


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2012)

Diese Fehlermeldung hatte ich heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (19. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


XD


----------



## Noxiel (19. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Diese Fehlermeldung hatte ich heute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apropos....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War ne gute Folge


----------



## Kamsi (20. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist von den shakes und fidget zeichnern ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (20. März 2012)

Chuck Norris was born on march 10th 1940.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (20. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (21. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2012)

Bad luck Brian ist einfach zu Hammer!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. März 2012)

Star Wars - Imperial March




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qwU1LQZA5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





irritiert? 





Spoiler



Dann drückt doch mal 6 6 6 8 56 8 56 3&#65279; 3 3 2 56 8 56 8 56. Aber schön im Takt bleiben und NumPad nicht benutzen.


----------



## Legendary (21. März 2012)

Scheiße wie göttlich ist das denn bitte


----------



## Blooddrainer (21. März 2012)

Danke nox, habs eben in der skypekonfi gepostet und wir haben ne halbe stunde gefeiert


----------



## Noxiel (21. März 2012)

My pleasure


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (21. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (22. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (22. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (22. März 2012)

I see what you did there... 

Btw, da hab ich mich heute scheckig gelacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (23. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlS3w1GGE8g

sooooo sweet


----------



## tear_jerker (23. März 2012)

das mag vielelicht süß aussehen, aber schnarchen ist etwas das durch verengte atemwege entsteht und das dürfte für son kleines ding doch recht gefährlich sein


----------



## Jordin (23. März 2012)

Jetzt fühl ich mich schlecht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (23. März 2012)

Ganz Digger ganz groß - so habe ich das noch nie betrachtet Deine Mudder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (23. März 2012)

Fake oder echt? Schon grenzwertig imo



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. März 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Fake oder echt? Schon grenzwertig imo



Kein Fake.


----------



## Human Ashes (24. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kein Fake.


Oh uhm.. doch ist ein Fake, wurde von Kunden gemacht und Fotografiert nicht von einem Franchisnehmer bzw. McDonalds Deutschland erstellt.
McDondals Deutschland wurde damals deswegen verklagt und konnte beweißen, dass es nicht von ihnen Stammt und nicht in Restaurants ausgestellt wurde.


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2012)

Nicht grenzwertig sondern verfassungswidrig. Aber natürlich ist das ein Fake.

Zum Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei der Lemniskate ist das fast genau so schlimm...


----------



## Apuh (24. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feyja (24. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. März 2012)

mathewitze 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (24. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. März 2012)

Sowas ist schon lecker 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (24. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (24. März 2012)

Ein kleines Mitbringsel für den beherzt zupackenden Bauersjungen Roland



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (25. März 2012)

Kann ich toppen (auch wenn ich Tränen lachen musste!):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch nicht schlecht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das wäre  etwas für meine Mutter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (25. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Möp!


----------



## Kamsi (25. März 2012)

deutsche sprache schwere sprache ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (26. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MjxF04WlQQ


DAS sollte an Schulen und Anti-Drogen-Kampagnen gezeigt werden^^


----------



## tear_jerker (26. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2012)

die sind doch bei dir gewählt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2012)

Weiß ich, das Bild finde ich trotzdem lustig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (27. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^

this


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (27. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2012)

pöööse..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (28. März 2012)

[attachment=12561:IMG_1085.png]


----------



## Beckenblockade (28. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mag das da


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

lold so damn hard DDDD


----------



## Kamsi (28. März 2012)

ich versteh das nicht - warum zuckt das kind so und wird mit rucksäcken beworfen ?


----------



## iShock (28. März 2012)

ach das ist doch fake oder beabsichtigt die lehrerin (?) steht doch auch nach dem das kind beworfen wurde noch seelenruhig da x-x


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

...wie man einen lustigen witz tod redet...
der witz ist einfach dass das kind von rucksäcken beworfen wird und das in einer situation wo niemand damit rechnet...


----------



## Kamsi (28. März 2012)

axxo dachte da wär mit dem heftordner noch irgendwie was ^^


----------



## Sunyo (28. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. März 2012)

heute nacht enstanden. musste schon etwas lachen. buffed wurde wohl von franzosen überfallen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (29. März 2012)

Royaume du *Maroc
*^^


----------



## Olliruh (29. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (29. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2012)

das ist bei mir immer noch so


----------



## win3ermute (30. März 2012)

Es ist lang, es ist amüsant - und sollte sich jeder Forenteilnehmer mal vornehmen:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2012)

Win3rmule, du hast nicht zufällig noch irgnedwo die deutsche Fassung rumliegen? Einige Stellen sind für mich schwer zu verstehen :/
Und ja, ich hab mir alle durchgelesen  (i did not have sexual relations with that woman!)


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (30. März 2012)

Bei mir ist es immer so: I EY SPORTS SINNEGÄNG


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [Bild]: Who closes the door after the Bus Driver gets off?



Neben der Fronttür, außen in der Seite, über den Blinkern ist eine abschließbare Klappe in der sich der entsprechende Schalter zum schließen der Tür befindet...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2012)

*räusper*
<-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Chaoskinder durften heute die Abiturientinnen und Abiturienten an der Hildegardis-Schule verabschieden. 
Danke für eine geile Zeit. Jetzt werden wir Rockstars und ändern die Welt. Außer Tim, der ist sitzengeblieben.

Zur Info : Die Chaoskinder sind ne lokale Schulband die dieses Jahr im Abi Jahrgang waren


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (31. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (31. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (1. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (1. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erinnert mich an den shadowlurker irgendwie x_x


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (2. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maror der Superschami (2. April 2012)

[attachment=12582:17646409.jpg]


----------



## spectrumizer (3. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft


----------



## vollmi (3. April 2012)

Diesen Tragischen Verlust findest du lustig? Schäm dich!


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. April 2012)

Maybe even sexy...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Link zum Artikel


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*facepalm*


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2012)

Zumindest hat es die Mehrheit richtig... das hab ich auch schon anders gesehen :/


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2012)

Ich frage mich, ob die Leute auch noch so bescheuert diskutieren würden, wenn anstatt einem x ein * für die Mulitplikation genommen wurde, also einfach mal die Zeichen austauschen.


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2012)

Glaube kaum, dass das einen Unterschied machen würde. Ist in den US das x nicht eher geläufig als *? 

Herrlich ist ja vor allem "if you have $40 and you times it by 0 your $40 just doesn't disappear" [sic]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2012)

Niemand, und ich meine absolut niemand legt sich mit einer Katze an und kommt damit ungeschoren davon...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2012)

Haha ich mag Katzen zwar nicht aber das Gif find ich absolut genial wie die Katze da zurückschlägt. Würd ich mir auch nicht gefallen lassen.


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haha ich mag Katzen zwar nicht aber das Gif find ich absolut genial wie die Katze da zurückschlägt. Würd ich mir auch nicht gefallen lassen.



Ich find dabei noch die Kamerageilheit klasse 
Das Elternteil weiß mit Sicherheit ganz genau, dass die Katze zurückschlagen wird "oh das wird gut, Kamera ausrichten!".


----------



## vollmi (5. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich find dabei noch die Kamerageilheit klasse
> Das Elternteil weiß mit Sicherheit ganz genau, dass die Katze zurückschlagen wird "oh das wird gut, Kamera ausrichten!".



Aber das Kind wird die Katze sicher nie wieder schlagen. Okay vielleich dafür das nächste mal Anzünden


----------



## Noxiel (5. April 2012)

Zum Ausgleich ein Hundebild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. April 2012)

Seltener Anblick... nicht-agressive Youtube Kommentare 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (6. April 2012)

rofl grad auf wallbase gesehen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. April 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Niemand, und ich meine absolut niemand legt sich mit einer Katze an und kommt damit ungeschoren davon...



Ich kann Katzen nicht ausstehen. Haben selbst einen Kater. Den wollte ich mal von meinem Sofa runterschubsen, weil er zu viel Platz eingenommen hat. Hat mich dann mit ausgefahrenen Krallen geschlagen. Hat ziemlich geblutet. Dafür hat er im Gegenzug eine Backpfeife bekommen, dass er quer durchs Zimmer geflogen ist. Dann gabs noch den Tritt aus meiner Zimmertür und den Wurf aus der Gartentür. Danach hat er mich nicht mehr angeschaut. Zumindest zwei Stunden lang, dann hat er nach Futter geschrien. Aber ich hab ihn irgendwie ein paar Tage lang nicht gehört...

Ich hasse Katzen.


----------



## win3ermute (6. April 2012)

Man muß mit Tieren auch umgehen können und sie entsprechend behandeln. Hoffentlich erwischt Dich der Kater noch mal richtig. Wie kann man ein Tier, das nur seiner Natur folgt, hungern lassen? 

Btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (6. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kann Katzen nicht ausstehen. Haben selbst einen Kater. Den wollte ich mal von meinem Sofa runterschubsen, weil er zu viel Platz eingenommen hat. Hat mich dann mit ausgefahrenen Krallen geschlagen. Hat ziemlich geblutet. Dafür hat er im Gegenzug eine Backpfeife bekommen, dass er quer durchs Zimmer geflogen ist. Dann gabs noch den Tritt aus meiner Zimmertür und den Wurf aus der Gartentür. Danach hat er mich nicht mehr angeschaut. Zumindest zwei Stunden lang, dann hat er nach Futter geschrien. Aber ich hab ihn irgendwie ein paar Tage lang nicht gehört...
> 
> Ich hasse Katzen.



Hachja.. wie gern, würd ich grad ne Backpfeife verteilen.


----------



## win3ermute (6. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hachja.. wie gern, würd ich grad ne Backpfeife verteilen.



Wahrscheinlich war er das blöde Kackblag auf dem Bild... so vor zwei Jahren... hat das immer noch nicht verwunden, von einer Katze vermöbelt worden zu sein und macht jetzt auf dicke Hose...

Edit: Für den Karfreitag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hachja.. wie gern, würd ich grad ne Backpfeife verteilen.



Dachte mir eben dasselbe... Wer Tiere, insbesondere Haustiere schlägt ist einfach nur erbärmlich, ganz gleich aus welchem Grund.


----------



## Reflox (6. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> [...] und macht jetzt auf dicke Hose...



In den salzigen Spucknapf kommt er trotzdem nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. April 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dachte mir eben dasselbe... Wer Tiere, insbesondere Haustiere schlägt ist einfach nur erbärmlich, ganz gleich aus welchem Grund.



Na, wenn du neuerdings definierst, was erbärmlich ist, brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen zu machen. 

Es hat auch etwas mit Erziehung zu tun. Kein Mensch hat seine Haustiere im Griff, weil man sie ja nicht hart anpacken darf. Wenn ein fremder Hund sich von der Leine losreißt und dann wieder auf meinen losgeht und ich den wegtreten muss, merke ich das wieder. Und wenn eine Katze von mir versorgt wird, hat sie sich auch an bestimmte Spielregeln zu halten, ganz einfach. Ist bei Kindern genauso, nur verstehen die Deutsch und Katzen leider nicht. Und wenn mir die auf ein leichtes Auffordern mit ausgefahrenen Krallen antwortet, hat sie es auch nicht anders verdient. Der Instinkt muss auch der Katze sagen: Wie man in den Wald reinruft...

Und, braucht jetzt noch jemand Taschentücher?


----------



## Manowar (6. April 2012)

Bei dir würde es auf jeden Fall helfen, wenn du auf mich triffst.

Meine Katze war ein absolut schwieriges Tier. Sie weiß aber trotzdem wer hier Chef ist und das ohne irgendeine Art von Gewalt.
Habe noch eine andere Katze bei mir aufgenommen, die kein bißchen zutraulig ist, weil sie genau bei so einem Asi war, wie du einer bist. Aber bei mir hat sie ein schöneres Leben, als im Heim.

Das hat nichts mit Rumheulerei zutun. Du bist einfach zu scheisse, um mit Tieren umzugehen.


----------



## Soladra (6. April 2012)

Leute leute jetzt Haut euch ned die Köpfe ein. Ich persönlich find zwar auch ned, dass man so mit Haustieren umgehen sollte, aber trotzdem muss man sich deshal ned gleich beleidigen als gäbs kein Morgen mehr o.0

Btw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. April 2012)

Wenn du ein Tier schlagen musst, dann erziehst du die Tiere falsch. Meine Katze fährt die Krallen aus, weiss aber dass sie höchstens an den Händen kratzen darf. Und wenn ich ihr sage sie soll damit aufhören, hört sie auch auf.

Wenn man will, dass die Katze weggeht muss man sie weglocken, in die Arme nehmen oder wenn sie auf einem Kissen oder auf einer Decke schläft das sanft wegziehen. Schubsen ist schonmal der falsche Weg. Eine Katze mit schlägen und Tritten zu bestrafebn ist wirklich erbärmlich. Eine Katze realisiert nicht was sie falsch gemacht hat und du gehst mit roher Gewalt rein. Das ist in etwa das Verhalten eines Azzlacks. Am besten brüllst du deine Katze noch mit "Ich schwöa dia ich mach dich kaputt", "Digga verpiss disch sonst schlag isch dir auf die Frezze" oder mit "Junge isch brech dia deine Knochen" an. Hast du das Gefühl, wenn du ein Tier schlägst hat es nur Angst vor dir? Nein, es ist wie beim Menschen. Wenn man vor jemandem Angst hat, wächst auch der Hass. Und wenn der Hass immerweiter durch Schläge und Tritte gesteigert wird, dann wird dir das Tier niemals gehorchen und dich angreifen.

Die meisten Hunde die sich losreissen und auf andere losgehen, wurden mit Gewalt erzogen. So wird in ihrem Kopf der Zusammenhang Gewalt = Macht und Dominanz weiter ausgeprägt. Daher überträgt er dieses Wissen auf andere Hunde und will sie damit unterwerfen.

Aber schön, dass du so von dir selber überzeugt bist, und deinen falschen Weg als die wahre Lösung ansiehst. Vielleicht solltest du ein Buch darüber schreiben oder so.


----------



## win3ermute (7. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Rumheulerei zutun. Du bist einfach zu scheisse, um mit Tieren umzugehen.



Damit gehe ich komplett konform. 

Was Soladra angeht: Tatsächliche Beleidigungen sind hier nicht gefallen - und Tierquäler, die sich in öffentlichen Foren noch damit brüsten wollen, wie sie eine Katze mißhandelt haben, weil die ihn geritzt hat, hätten diese absolut verdient! Ich wäre für eine sofortige Entfernung aus dem buffed-Stamm - soziale Ächtung ist hier durchaus gerechtfertigt, wenn man sich den Tonfall ansieht.

Man sollte dafür sorgen, daß dieses Posting den Eltern dieses Kindes zukommt, damit sie wissen, was sie sich da zusammengestochert haben (und die arme Katze niemals wieder mit dem Soziopathen alleine lassen). Ansonsten können sie immerhin noch ein Buch darüber schreiben, was in der Erziehung falsch gelaufen ist, um andere Eltern zu warnen.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. April 2012)

Ich hab für meine Katzen extra zwei Wasserspritzen.
Die kommen dann zum Einsatz, wenn sie böse waren  (schön ausm hinterhalt  )


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (7. April 2012)

Jede Katze ist irgendwie anders. Wir hatten schon 3 Katzen und haben nur noch eine, verstorben die anderen. Die jetzige ist uns zugelaufen und mit der kann man wirklich gut spielen und auch "kämpfen" . Ist ein Weibchen und der kann man, also fest auf den Arsch klopfen. So auf der Seite halt und Sie mag das anscheinend auch. 

Fängt nicht an zu fauchen oder zu beissen. Also mit der bin ich wirklich zu frieden, was die auch ständig nach Hause bringt. Vogel da, Maus hier, Hase da. Unglaublich, obwohl sie schon richtig gutes Futter kriegt. Ist halt so eine kleine Kämpfer Katze, kratzt mich auch, aber sie meint das nicht böse. Macht das auch nur bei den Beinen und Händen. Ab Bauchbereich, weiss Sie, dass sie da nicht kratzen darf. 


Kommt meistens eher auf die Erziehung drauf an, was für eine Katze das ist. Gibt Schmuserkatzen, Kämpferkatzen, Schlafkatzen :b


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (7. April 2012)

Muß uralt sein - das T-Shirt ist nicht schwarz!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alterac123 (7. April 2012)

Nicht lustig aber was ist DAS?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. April 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Damit gehe ich komplett konform.
> 
> Was Soladra angeht: Tatsächliche Beleidigungen sind hier nicht gefallen - und Tierquäler, die sich in öffentlichen Foren noch damit brüsten wollen, wie sie eine Katze mißhandelt haben, weil die ihn geritzt hat, hätten diese absolut verdient! Ich wäre für eine sofortige Entfernung aus dem buffed-Stamm - soziale Ächtung ist hier durchaus gerechtfertigt, wenn man sich den Tonfall ansieht.



Wie recht du doch hast.   


Fix noch was zum Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. April 2012)

Ich kann das Schlagen und Treten von Tieren auch absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Meine Katze war auch nicht einfach, aber trotzdem hat sie sogar beim Spielen die Krallen eingefahren oder aufgehört, wenn man "Au" gesagt hat und ihr quasi den Zeigefinger hingehalten hat (ihr wisst schon, was ich meine). Und das ging auch ohne Gewalt. Wenn sie mir zu wild wurde, hab ich sie höchstens mal am Genick gepackt und runter gesetzt, das war für die Katze schon "Strafe" genug, weil sie ja eigentlich mit mir spielen wollte. Gut, mittlerweile ist sie einfach zu alt zum Spielen, aber es hat all die Jahre wunderbar geklappt. Sie hat sogar "nur" Ratten und Mäuse gefangen, weil sie da Lob bekommen hat und für nen Vogel ausgeschimpft wurde. Fragt mich nicht, wieso, das hat meine Mutter der Katze beigebracht.

Auch wenn ich dich eigentlich mag, Ceiwyn, aber damit hast du dir echt Minuspunkte eingehandelt oO

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (7. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kann Katzen nicht ausstehen. Haben selbst einen Kater. Den wollte ich mal von meinem Sofa runterschubsen, weil er zu viel Platz eingenommen hat. Hat mich dann mit ausgefahrenen Krallen geschlagen. Hat ziemlich geblutet. Dafür hat er im Gegenzug eine Backpfeife bekommen, dass er quer durchs Zimmer geflogen ist. Dann gabs noch den Tritt aus meiner Zimmertür und den Wurf aus der Gartentür. Danach hat er mich nicht mehr angeschaut. Zumindest zwei Stunden lang, dann hat er nach Futter geschrien. Aber ich hab ihn irgendwie ein paar Tage lang nicht gehört...
> 
> Ich hasse Katzen.



Und ich hasse Katzenhasser und Tierquäler. 
Sowie ich dein Post hier deute, hatte die Katze wohl ein trifftigen Grund dich blutig zu kratzen. Sie wollte dich nur was erziehen. Ich hoffe sie wird das bei dir weiter beibehalten. 

Obwohl, schicke sie besser in ein Tierheim, ich denke da wird es ihr weit aus besser ergehen als weiter bei dir zu verweilen.


----------



## Legendary (7. April 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dich eigentlich mag, Ceiwyn, aber damit hast du dir echt Minuspunkte eingehandelt oO



Das ist ihm doch egal, er gibt nen Dreck auf die Meinung von anderen, das hat er schon bei anderen Themen unter Beweis gestellt.


----------



## win3ermute (7. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (8. April 2012)

Naja, ich glaube die Diskussion mit der Katze erübrigt sich hier, gewisse Leute sind einfach nichtmal dazu fähig mit wehrlosen Haustieren respektvoll umgehen zu können. 

@Topic: Mein neues Lieblings Meme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (8. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (9. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Best.Meme.Ever.

!


----------



## Manowar (9. April 2012)

Nehmen wir mal an, es gibt 65% Männer und 35% Frauen, die Memes toll finden.
Sind dann jetzt 80% der Männer homosexuell? 
Ich finds ja auch krass, wie Fotogen man sein kann, während man einen Marathon läuft, aber warum kommt gerade das Ding so gut an?
Ich liebe Memes, aber an dem hab ich mich nachm 2. schon sattgesehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2012)

Es ist die Tatsache, DASS er eben dort so perfekt aussieht und alle anderen eben herp-derpen  

Das hat nix mit Homosexualität zu tun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (9. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Best.Meme.Ever.
> 
> !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. April 2012)

Muahahahhaha!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Survíver (9. April 2012)

> Ich finds ja auch krass, wie Fotogen man sein kann, während man einen Marathon läuft, aber warum kommt gerade das Ding so gut an?
> Ich liebe Memes, aber an dem hab ich mich nachm 2. schon sattgesehen


Naja so toll find ichs jetzt auch nicht, hat aber nich viel mit der Fotogenität zu tun.
Dieses meme is einfach das Gegenteil zu "Bad Luck Brian".


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich kann nicht mehr DDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Saji (10. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich kann nicht mehr DDDDDDDDDDDDD



Genial! 

Wer's nicht versteht:



> The Loch Ness Monster is also well known for showing up at odd times and demanding £3.50.


Quelle: http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Loch_Ness_Monster


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GENIAL xD!


----------



## Noxiel (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. April 2012)

gespoilert wegen Grösse.
Und ich lass demnächst die Finger von der Brille meines Bruders...


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. April 2012)

Survíver schrieb:


> Dieses meme is einfach das Gegenteil zu "Bad Luck Brian".



das gegnteil zu brain ist success kid


----------



## Jordin (11. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (11. April 2012)

ist das so ein bild das nach ner weile buh macht ?


----------



## Highgrunt (11. April 2012)

Das ist eigentlich eine optische Täuschung, irgendwann gauckelt einem das Gehirn vor etwas zu sehen was nicht existiert, da es nicht die vielen Punkte und Zwischenräume in Schwarz-Weiss nicht verarbeiten kann.(Falls ich mich gerade nicht komplett irre)


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2012)

Welches aber so arrangiert wurde, dass man dort ein Bild sieht.
Bei mir hats gestimmt


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (11. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (11. April 2012)

OWNED xD


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (12. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



brainfuck


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (12. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (13. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (13. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (13. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Real bei mir und seine FSK18 Ecke Direkt neben der Kinderfilm Ecke


----------



## Apuh (14. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (16. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (16. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	so cute


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Well done!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






gibt es eigentlich eine Seite, auf der man kleine, handliche rage-guys Bildchen findet?


----------



## Apuh (16. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grammar Nazi Strikes Again!


----------



## Kamsi (16. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (17. April 2012)

dito olli


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2012)

ich hasse scooter fahrer einfach


----------



## Legendary (17. April 2012)

Du meinst mit Scooter schon diese Tretroller? Gibt ja auch Scooter als 50ccm Zwiebacksägen, die hasse ICH abgrundtief.


----------



## iShock (17. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (17. April 2012)

ein paar gifs, der Größe wegen gespoilert



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (19. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und Nein, ich heiße nicht Ines


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> ... und Nein, ich heiße nicht Ines



Ich hoffe es doch sehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2012)

@ Zoizz: Kannst du mir mal erklären, was in deiner Sig genau abläuft? Ich kapier das einfach nicht.


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> @ Zoizz: Kannst du mir mal erklären, was in deiner Sig genau abläuft? Ich kapier das einfach nicht.



Der Typ kippt sich den Kurzen in den Hals, offenbar geht ein bißchen was daneben und läuft ihm am Kinn runter, durch das Feuer fängt sein ganzes Kinn an zu brennen. ^^


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Der Typ kippt sich den Kurzen in den Hals, offenbar geht ein bißchen was daneben und läuft ihm am Kinn runter, durch das Feuer fängt sein ganzes Kinn an zu brennen. ^^


Ne es ist ne ganze Spur bescheuerter: Er zündet sich den Kurzen an (wird wohl sowas wie B52 oder so sein) und schüttet sich den brennenden Shot in den Mund. Daraufhin verbrennt er sich logischerweise die Zunge und spuckt das Zeug wieder aus, wonach dann auch noch ein Teil seines Gesichts brennt. Brennende Shots trinkt man nur und ausschliesslich mit nem Strohalm, alles andere ist einfach zu gefährlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu viel OT hier


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

brennende shots kenn ich nur das sie "gelöscht" werden & heiß getrunken werden. Nennt sich Friesengeist


----------



## tear_jerker (19. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> brennende shots kenn ich nur das sie "gelöscht" werden & heiß getrunken werden. Nennt sich Friesengeist



kenn ich auch nur so, dachte immer das anzünden ist dazu da, um den alkoholanteil in diesen getränken auf ein vernünftiges niveau zu bringen.


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

Kinners, bestellt mal nen B52 in ner anständigen Bar oder nem anständigen Club, dann wisst Ihr was ich meine


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2012)

oder trinkt keinen Alkohol


----------



## Thjodrerir (19. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2012)

Danke für die Erläuterung, hab so was noch nie gesehen. ^^

Achja, das ist ein Insider. Ist ein Wahlplakat von Karlsruhes Möchtegern-Bürgermeister, der leider auch Präsident des KSC ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist ein Wahlplakat


berliner wahlplakat^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (20. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kinners, bestellt mal nen *B52 *in ner anständigen Bar oder nem anständigen Club, dann wisst Ihr was ich meine



Dachte immer das ist ein Flugzeug oder eine amerikanische Band!? Tststs...

btt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (20. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (21. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (22. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (22. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2012)

Error: Password needs to be at least 18 characters long and contain at least 5 digits, 3 capital letters, 2 special characters, 1 hangul, 1 sanskrit and 1 extraterrestrial letter.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (23. April 2012)

Ich liebe Spiderman.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich liebe Spiderman.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (23. April 2012)

Alles klar... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox1 (23. April 2012)

Die geilsten Bilder gibts sowieso nur hier:

www.nobrain.dk


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

seems legit


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

EINFACH NUR GEIL !


----------



## Legendary (23. April 2012)

Was passiert da? Nutze nur Opera. :>


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beispiel facebook


----------



## Legendary (23. April 2012)

Ach du heilige Scheiße.


----------



## Kamsi (23. April 2012)

ka was so grossartig sein soll der tut nur jedes stück html code einzelend als schachtel darstellen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (23. April 2012)

Moderation: Ich habe ein Bild entfernt, sowas ist mehr als unangebracht, dieser Mensch ist ein Massenmörder und ich denke nicht das solche Bilder egal was drauf steht hier in dieses Forum gehören.


----------



## vollmi (24. April 2012)

Viel spass beim suchen der Hitlerbilder und Konybilder in diesem Tread ^^


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2012)

Ich hab mich nicht getraut, ihn zu zitieren und nen Hilterbild zu posten


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2012)

Geht's um das Breivik-Bild? Man kann's auch übertreiben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (24. April 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Moderation: Ich habe ein Bild entfernt, sowas ist mehr als unangebracht, dieser Mensch ist ein Massenmörder und ich denke nicht das solche Bilder egal was drauf steht hier in dieses Forum gehören.



... albern




vollmi schrieb:


> Viel spass beim suchen der Hitlerbilder und Konybilder in diesem Tread ^^



von mir auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Traum!


----------



## Firun (24. April 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> ... albern



Solche Bilder zu Posten auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiin (24. April 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Viel spass beim suchen der Hitlerbilder und Konybilder in diesem Tread ^^


paar Seiten davor grad noch ein Bin Laden-Bild gefunden...
Entweder ihr zieht diese "keine Massenmörder"-Regel konsequent durch oder garnicht - alles andere ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Zonalar (24. April 2012)

> paar Seiten davor grad noch ein Bin Laden-Bild gefunden...
> Entweder ihr zieht diese "keine Massenmörder"-Regel konsequent durch oder garnicht - alles andere ist einfach nur lächerlich.



Bilder von Mördern zu posten halte ich "höchstens" für schlechten Geschmack. Aber leider sind es doch gerade solche BIlder, die einigen Usern auf den Schlipps getreten fühlen lassen. Dies erzeugt Spannung und Ärger, also eine ziemlich heikle Situation für Moderatoren zu lösen. Meistens endet es mit einer Verwarnung oder einen 24h-bann. Andere übertreibens dann und bekommen den Permabann.
Niemand will einen Permabann, und die peinliche Stille, die danach kommt. Also vermeidet man heikle Themen. Wenn man umbedingt darüber diskutieren muss, dann bitte höflich und mit Respekt den gegenübers. Sobald einer die Glaubwürdigkeit des anderen in Frage stellt, ist die Diskussionsgrundlage schnell verschwunden, und die Flammen gehen los.

und btw. der Kony Hype ist perfekt ausgeführte Manipulation der Menschenmassen, damit gewisse Personen das Volk dazu bewegen können, in Ihrem Interesse zu handeln, anstatt im Interesse des Volkes. Es ist totale Kriegspropaganda. und jeder der auch nur ein bisschen kritisch wird bzw. hinterfrägt (vorallem in den ersten Tagen/wochen), wird abgestempelt als Kony-Anhänger, Verschwörungstheoretiker oder simpel Lügner.

eigendlich möchte ich gar nicht darauf eingehen, schliesslich sind wir im Bilder Thread. Falls wirklich jemand unbedingtnoch Ketchup auf meine Bratwurst schmieren will, schickt mir ne PN oder gräbt den Thread aus 

so... jetzt such ich noch ein Bild


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. April 2012)

Eure Argumente sind verständlich. Das Problem wird besprochen und das Ergebnis zeitnah bekannt gegeben. 

Vermeidet bitte bis dahin das Posten von Bildern mit solchen Inhalten, auch wenn uns bewusst ist, dass es euch nicht darum geht, die Opfer solcher Grausamkeiten zu verhöhnen. Dennoch gibt es für alles seinen richtigen Zeitpukt und den richtigen Ort. Es ist zu bezweifeln, dass ein "Lustige Bilder"-Thread diese Kritieren erfüllt.

@Benji
Dein User-Titel scheint mir einen Fehler zu beeinhalten. Kleine Anmerkung am Rande, die nichts mit meiner Moderation zu tun hat.


----------



## Saji (24. April 2012)

Als wäre es etwas neue das hier gern mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. 

b2t:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. April 2012)

@Ahramanyu einen kleinen Fehler? Meinst du schreibfehler? Falls du aber "das andere meinst, das kann ich erklären 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQs-W7_gFrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Saji: WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! 
DU BIST MEIN >
¨
edit: es war der schreibfehler


----------



## Saji (24. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @Saji: WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO! WOLOLO!
> DU BIST MEIN >






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (24. April 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Als wäre es etwas neue das hier gern mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.



Was heißt "zweierlei Maß"? Firun fand die Bilder unangemessen und nicht im Sinne der hier geltenden Richtlinien, weswegen er es gelöscht hat. Andere Mods mögen das nicht so sehen - das ist nun mal so, wenn Leute mit unterschiedlicher Meinung und Auffassung zusammentreffen; das wird, wie der Papagei geschrieben hat, auch gerade intern diskutiert (und sowas ist nie einfach). Wenn man sich nicht einigen kann, wird dann halt Zam ein Machtwort sprechen und eine einheitliche Linie vorgegeben. Anders geht's nun mal nicht.


----------



## Kamsi (24. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (24. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (24. April 2012)

Toll und ich wollte nem Kollegen eben das Bild auf Facebook posten... -.-

Jetzt kann ich das ewig suchen, ich hoffe das war von 9gag.


----------



## Apuh (24. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. April 2012)

Ich glaube nicht... 9GAG erlaubt doch gar keine gif, oder?


----------



## Legendary (24. April 2012)

War das Brofist Bild ein gif? Oo War doch statisch, das mit dem König der Löwen ist ja noch hier im Thread. Ich will das Brofist Bild!!!   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox1 (24. April 2012)

> Moderation: Ich habe ein Bild entfernt, sowas ist mehr als unangebracht, dieser Mensch ist ein Massenmörder und ich denke nicht das solche Bilder egal was drauf steht hier in dieses Forum gehören.



Das spiegelt auch die Qualitativität der Moderation wieder. Warum ist es unangebracht ein Bild von einem Massenmörder zu posten? Es ist ein zum Teil lustiges Bild von einem Menschen, der einen undefinierten Gruß vollzieht. Massenmörder, Kinderschänder oder Dschihadist, ich sehe keine Gefährdung von Mitglieder durch das Ansehen eines Bildes, welches einen Menschen zeigt, der auf eben diesen Bild nichts macht als seine Faust hebt. Würde er auf dem geposteten Bild Menschen erschießen, kann ich es verstehen, aber es ist eben ein normales Bild von Breivik. Ich würde gern mal ein paar Gründe hören, die dagegen sprechen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. April 2012)

Es wurde bereits geschrieben, dass die Argumente gegen die Löschungen angenommen wurden und aktuell besprochen werden. Allerdings werden wir dafür eine gewisse Zeit brauchen und darum wurdet ihr gebeten, das Posten solcher Bilder fürs erste zu unterlassen. Ich lösche die letzten 2 Postings nun, da sie nicht zum Thema beitragen und einer Diskussion dienen, die hier nicht geführt wird.


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Webcomic lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. April 2012)

SEHR geiler Post, Noxiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (24. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2012)

Ich kann einfach nicht mehr. Kate Tiedrich hat sich verdienterweise in meine Hall of Fame der Webcomics katapultiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. April 2012)

Benji9 verlangt einen Link für die Kate Tiedrich Comics!


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. April 2012)

So soll es geschehen

http://www.awkwardzombie.com/index.php?page=0 (auch wenn du die Adresse aus den Webstrips hättest abtippen können  )


----------



## Saji (25. April 2012)

Mwahahahaha... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (26. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (27. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF?!


----------



## zoizz (27. April 2012)

O
M
G


...



Nicht unbedingt lustig, aber eindrucksvoll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (28. April 2012)

Die Fragen zu dem Bild:

a) Ist da Gold drin? Nope!
b) Ist das ein revolutionäres Entwicklungsdesign? Nope - das Decca London gibt es seit den '60ern.
c) Das ist im Grunde also ein superleichter Plastikhaufen mit ein wenig Metall, den es seit den '60ern gibt?! Jupp!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Idioten sterben niemals aus...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na gut eher ein verzweifeltes Lachen, weil's so oder so, exakt genau so kommen wird...


----------



## Legendary (29. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  




GOOBY PLS!


----------



## Kamsi (29. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. April 2012)

N7-K9? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2012)

Ich krieg mich einfach nicht mehr ein *lach*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu geil *schnief*


----------



## Xidish (29. April 2012)

Ich mag all diese Mini-Bilder-Stories gar net.

worüber ich gerade schmunzel ...
über die Ergebnisse des Versuchs, mich morgens um 7:00 Uhr mit dem Smartphone selber zu knipsen (oben/unten abgeschnitten, Runzeln, Furchen, Doppelkinn etc.)^^ ...
über das Ergebnis des ersten 3 Panorama Bildes (meine Straße hat auf dem Bild nun noch eine Straßenbiegung dazu bekommen)^^ ...


----------



## Kamsi (29. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (30. April 2012)

Schlimm, wenn man denm Post von Kamsi nicht lustig findet?
Da fehlt mir der You don't say-Effekt doch schon. Außerdem verwirrt der unterstrichene Teil schon n bisschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (30. April 2012)

nemø schrieb:


> Schlimm, wenn man denm Post von Kamsi nicht lustig findet?
> Da fehlt mir der You don't say-Effekt doch schon. Außerdem verwirrt der unterstrichene Teil schon n bisschen.



"Es wird nur Wert drauf gelegt, die Beine breit zu machen und dann wird losgerammelt"

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für Pornos guckst, aber ich habe noch keinen gesehen, wo nen Mädel ne Doktorarbeit schreibt.


----------



## Kamsi (30. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. April 2012)

GAH WOHER?


----------



## Kamsi (30. April 2012)

http://www.threadles...tance_is_futile

aber ist nur eine design idee - leider ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (1. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Mai 2012)

Es heißt tot, nicht tod.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Mai 2012)

laut google maps ist die adresse ein ghetto bezirk mit hohen migrantenanteil also bringt rechtschreib korrektur da nichts ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Es heißt tot, nicht tod.




Lies dir mal den Text durch Cpt. Obvious .. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Mai 2012)

@Kamsi

Klingt genau nach dem Genre, welches ich mit am liebsten lese. Danke für die "Empfehlung", werde ich mir mal anschauen.

@Topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Mai 2012)

Verstehe den über mir nich ^^


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Verstehe den über mir nich ^^


Der Witz ist Goldwert!  Ich lieg jetzt noch am Boden.
Es ist ein Comic um das Spiel LoL (League of Legends), ein MOBA-Game. Falls du das Spiel nicht gespielt hast, wirst du es nich tunbedingt lustig finden. 
Tristana ist eine schwachbrüstige Fernkämpferin, die sehr viel dmg rausbratzelt. Mundo is ein Frankenstein, das mit Äxten um sich wirft und einfach nicht tot zu kloppen is (nie, der stirbt nie NIEEEE!). Was "Cleavage" heisst, muss ich nicht unbedingt übersetzen. Falls du es doch nicht weisst, hier eine "Umformulierung" für dich: ( Y )

Na? Verstanden? Nudge, Nudge, wink, wink?


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Verstehe den über mir nich ^^



Cleavage, anatomically known as the intermammary cleft or the intermammary sulcus, is the space between a woman's breasts
 lying over the sternum. Cleavage is exposed by garments with low necklines, including ball gowns, evening gowns, or swimwear.

oder falls du einer von den neandertaler männern bist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Mai 2012)

Achsooo jetzt versteh ich das


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Mai 2012)

kannst du garnicht weil die beiden dir vorenthalten haben das die axt(wohl eher beil) das mundo schmeißt auf englisch cleaver heißt


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> kannst du garnicht weil die beiden dir vorenthalten haben das die axt(wohl eher beil) das mundo schmeißt auf englisch cleaver heißt



sollte also das weisse etwas mit dem raketenrohr eine frau sein? naja insider sind immer schwer zu verstehen.

da fällt mir der spruch aus den simpsons ein.
chief, es ist nicht gut wenn mans erklären muss!


----------



## Kamsi (3. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (3. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Knaller! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Ziel befindet sich in einem Graben im nördlichen Polargebiet und ist gegen Laserbeschuss abgeschirmt,
sodass Protonentorpedos eingesetzt werden müssen von wendigen Rebell Jägern.

Use the Force, Luke


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (4. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Mai 2012)

Der muss im Boden versunken sein, lol.


----------



## Saji (4. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Der muss im Boden versunken sein, lol.



Nicht nur das. Ich denke mal der kam aus dem Loch auch nie wieder raus. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (4. Mai 2012)

Oh Gott überall 9fags


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Mai 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Oh Gott überall 9fags



das schlimme ist, ich hab letztens sogar nen post auf 9gag gesehen der einfach nee bebilderte creepypasta war und die geschichte ansich mehrere jahre alt, aber jeder hat in den kommentaren dem ersteller für den OC gedankt....


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2012)

weil 9gag user sich nicht mit dem Internet "auskennen" ,das sind meistens kiddies von fb die sich denken "olololo so funny" meistens garnicht die hintergründe kennen ,alles Meme nennen & denken 9gag würde die bilder selber erstellen wegen dem watermark untendrunter ,welchen ich persönlich auch mehr als frech finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (4. Mai 2012)

Bla bla bla... Dummschwätzer wohin man sieht, hauptsache man kann sich irgendwie profilieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Its funny because that quote is from the Borg but the picture shows a Cylone and states it's from Darth Vader.


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sport ist Mord.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

extrem geil ! 
btw es sind die lyrics von Daftpunk "harder faster better stronger"


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (5. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Sport ist Mord.



Wenn man die im Krankenhaus bekommt, sind die aber billiger


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Mai 2012)

:O


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Mai 2012)

> Hätte die Erde einen Durchmesser von 1 mm, dann  hätte die Sonne einen Durchmesser von etwa 10,9 Zentimetern und VY  Canis Majoris einen Durchmesser von 200 Metern.


 

btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das schlimme ist, ich hab letztens sogar nen post auf 9gag gesehen der einfach nee bebilderte creepypasta war und die geschichte ansich mehrere jahre alt, aber jeder hat in den kommentaren dem ersteller für den OC gedankt....



Wahnsinn... Da gibt es doch tatsächlich noch Leute die sich nicht Tag ein Tag aus auf sämtlichen Nerd-Seiten tummeln um immer noch nerdigere und teilweise echt dämliche Bilder zu finden und legen dann noch solche Bildungslücken an den Tag. Er hat ihm echt gedankt? Ich hoffe du hast ihm gleich geantwortet was für ein Noob er doch sei und unter welchem Stein er hervor gekrochen ist  


Das hier hat mich doch sehr zum schminzeln gebracht. Mourinho is echt sehr gut gelungen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn... Da gibt es doch tatsächlich noch Leute die sich nicht Tag ein Tag aus auf sämtlichen Nerd-Seiten tummeln um immer noch nerdigere und teilweise echt dämliche Bilder zu finden und legen dann noch solche Bildungslücken an den Tag. Er hat ihm echt gedankt? Ich hoffe du hast ihm gleich geantwortet was für ein Noob er doch sei und unter welchem Stein er hervor gekrochen ist


du hast nicht verstanden worum es mir geht, nämlich das auf 9gag systematisch content für den eigenen ausgegeben wird, quellen fehlen grundsätzlich und man lässt sich für fremde sachen loben. genau deshalb ist 9gag auch so verhasst unter gewissen gruppen


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

9fag hat auch eigentlich garkeine Daseinsberechtigung 
Macht nix anderes als ein sehr reduziertes Tumblr und klaut die Bilder sowieso von 4c und reddit, flickr und tumblr und und und..


----------



## ego1899 (6. Mai 2012)

Aja und das kann ja kein Mensch wissen der sich damit nich intensiv beschäftigt. Vielleicht sogar nicht mal der Uploader selbst. Vielleicht hat er das Bild auch wieder gefunden und er weiß einfach nicht mehr die Quelle, weil es schon 5 Jahre alt is...
So ein Leben möchte ich haben in dem mich über sowas aufregen kann, weil ich sonst wohl nix anderes hab... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

Mir persönlich ist das relativ egal, 9gag ist nicht mein Imageboard aber davon ab habe ich weder für noch gegen die Seite etwas, ich kann aber schon verstehen das manche Leute sich damit nicht wohl fühlen. Ist ja nichts anderes als geistiges Eigentum und selbst wenn es dafür keine Vergütung gibt möchte man doch erstrecht nicht das andere sich in der gemachten Arbeit suhlen. Übertragen auf die echte Welt lösen solche Streitereien Kriege aus.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2012)

Mir ist es auch relativ latte ,aber ich find diesen watermark einfach mehr als dreist. Grade in Zeiten von Urheberrecht etc sollte man sich grade sowas nicht leisten.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

Ja, Olli hats verstanden, im Prinzip ist es genau das was die Leute aufregt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aja und das kann ja kein Mensch wissen der sich damit nich intensiv beschäftigt. Vielleicht sogar nicht mal der Uploader selbst. Vielleicht hat er das Bild auch wieder gefunden und er weiß einfach nicht mehr die Quelle, weil es schon 5 Jahre alt is...
> So ein Leben möchte ich haben in dem mich über sowas aufregen kann, weil ich sonst wohl nix anderes hab...



der uploader hat die geschichte genommen und ragebildchen rangepackt, der wusste sehr wohl was er macht.
ist schon erschreckend das du es für selbstverständlich hältst, dass man so mit anderer leute kreativen dingen umgehen darf.

edit: ach ich vergaß, das läuft ja heute alles unter (re)samplen


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (6. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> 9fag hat auch eigentlich garkeine Daseinsberechtigung
> Macht nix anderes als ein sehr reduziertes Tumblr und klaut die Bilder sowieso von 4c und reddit, flickr und tumblr und und und..



Dein post hier übrigens auch nicht. Kein post ohne Bild *hust* ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

Och, na dann reich ich doch nach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (6. Mai 2012)

http://forum.kalypso...27658#pid127658
Mal mit Link zum kompletten Thread sonst versteht es keiner ;O


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Mai 2012)

berlin und köln ?

und dein t shirt ?


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2012)

was ? 
nicht mein tshirt ... aber berlin hat die religation erreicht & köln ist in die 2. Liga abgestiegen


----------



## Kamsi (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da musste ich lachen ^^

ash cosplay als frau ist ja noch niedlich aber das pikachu cosplay von ihren freund - dafuq ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2012)

^

JESSICA NIGRI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bringt mich jetzt nicht zum lachen, aber naja...  

Aber auch was zum Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (7. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weiß nicht was mich mehr fasziniert ,die farbe des rauches oder der baum mitten in der kurve


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2012)

Eh ich glaube, das ist kein Baum sondern schwarz-grünlicher Rauch.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (7. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (7. Mai 2012)

Ich wer nie wieder Tetris spielen können ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (8. Mai 2012)

Was heißt hier "dirty play"? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkiz (8. Mai 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha!!! xD


----------



## Poseidoom (8. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (9. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [Bild]



Tatsächlich kann man jemanden anzeigen, der unerlaubterweise Bilder von einem veröffentlicht (bzw. überhaupt macht). Dennoch hätte man das auch netter sagen können. ^^


----------



## sympathisant (9. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Tatsächlich kann man jemanden anzeigen, der unerlaubterweise Bilder von einem veröffentlicht (bzw. überhaupt macht). Dennoch hätte man das auch netter sagen können. ^^



kann man. obs jemanden interessiert. 

ne abmahnung per anwalt wird da schon interessanter. wobei der auch relativ machtlos sein dürfte, wenn der zu verklagende im ausland sitzt.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Mai 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> kann man. obs jemanden interessiert.



Kommt drauf an, was es für Bilder sind bzw. wie man darauf zu sehen ist. Rufschädigung etc...



sympathisant schrieb:


> ne abmahnung per anwalt wird da schon interessanter. wobei der auch relativ machtlos sein dürfte, wenn der zu verklagende im ausland sitzt.



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass beide Personen auf dem obigen Bild aus demselben Land (Amerika?) kommen.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Tatsächlich kann man jemanden anzeigen, der unerlaubterweise Bilder von einem veröffentlicht (bzw. überhaupt macht). Dennoch hätte man das auch netter sagen können. ^^



Da das ganze IAU betraf und es sich bei dem angeschriebenem um Hunter Moore handelt ist das relativ irrelevant - solche Nachrichten hat der sicher 20x am Tag bekommen.

/e
Die Bilder sind in der Regel Nacktbilder - meist auch recht unvorteilhafte - und meistens mit Facebook-Daten zusammen veröffentlicht worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

Ja sie droht ihm an ihn anzuzeigen weil sie ja ach so berühmt ist etc ,aber bekommt pro Tag ca 20 solcher Anzeigen


----------



## Kamsi (10. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Mai 2012)

Wo wird datt Zeug denn hergestellt? Sehr appetitlich.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wo wird datt Zeug denn hergestellt?



In dieser Variante nur in "Photoshopia"

Das Original stammt aus Australien 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2012)

Die haben da auch ne ganz spezielle Art und Weise, das zu essen *g*

Enden ab, wie Strohalm benutzen, um Milch zu schlürfen, dann essen. Schmeckt super, aber hier bekommt man das fast nirgendwo


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie Strohalm benutzen



Falls sich das jemand nicht so richtig vorstellen kann: Wie geht der Tim Tam Slam?


----------



## win3ermute (10. Mai 2012)

Spoiler-Tag wegen Länge:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und dann war noch das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (10. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (10. Mai 2012)

Gerade eben bei mir.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agVJRxs7KSM


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

@ Ol@f

33%. Aber herrlich, wieviele Leute in der Vergangenheit ihr Stochastik-Buch rausgekramt und sich in verschiedenster Beweisführung geübt haben.
Eine klitzekleine Rechenaufgabe, wohl ab der 4. Klasse lösbar. Die Frage verlangt nicht, die richtige Antwort unter A, B, C oder D zu suchen, aber genau das führt so wunderbar in die Irre.
Das machts vielleicht anschaulicher: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Mai 2012)

Nein das war Unsinn

Aber gerade dadurch das eine Antwort doppelt vorhanden ist, werden die 33% doch unmöglich oder irre ich?


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Mai 2012)

33% ist aber auch nicht richtig  wenn man wie du davon ausgehst das 25% die richtige antwort wäre, käme man auf 50% da 2 von 4 antwortmöglichkeiten richtig wären. da 50% aber wiederrum die falsche antwort ist gibt es auf diese frage keine lösung


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> 33% ist aber auch nicht richtig



Imerhin wäre de Antwort in 66% der Fälle richtig  
Aber dafür könnte ich meine Promillespiegel fehlerfrei ausrechnen ;-)


----------



## Sunyo (10. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_____________________________________________________________





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nie wieder schwimmen xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (12. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die, die kein Schweizerdeutsch verstehen: "Nein Kollege, das ist FIFA. Call of Duty ist weiter vorne."


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (12. Mai 2012)

Besser Fingerfood in Zukunft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2012)

Das letzte Bild ist mal wieder ein typischer Fall von "Hey, mein Kind (ich geh einfach mal davon aus, der Vater hat das Bild gemacht) hat sich die Gabel in die Nase gejagt - bevor ich den Krankenwagen rufe oder, noch viel besser, mein Kind schnappe und in die Klinik fahre, mach ich doch erstmal ein Foto!" Abartig find ich sowas. Ich kann auch über Kinder lachen, die hinfallen, wenn sie sich doof dabei anstellen. Aber an ner Gabel in der Nase ist wirklich nix mehr witzig, das ist ne ernstzunehmende Verletzung. Deswegen kann ich über Fotos wie dieses nur den Kopf schütteln. Mag vielleicht ne Berufskrankheit sein, aber ich kann nicht über das Kind lachen, sondern will nen Notarzt zur Analgesie dazurufen.

So, das war mal mein Senf dazu. Selbst die Breivik-Bilder fand ich noch witziger, wenn auch definitiv geschmacklos.

Und BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ernsthaft, ich frag mich, wieso McDonalds Unis noch nicht als Einnahmequelle entdeckt hat. Zumindest hier im Umkreis ist der nächste Mcces von ner Uni echt etwas weiter weg.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2012)

weil studenten nicht gleichzeitig studieren und fritten fritieren können


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Mai 2012)

hehe ^^ ne ist arsch ^^ ach was solls ^^


----------



## Topfkopf (12. Mai 2012)

@Schneemaus: Sieht für mich so aus als wären die schon im Krankenhaus, wegen diesem Schalter im Hintergrund und dem weißen Ding am linken Bildrand, der mich an das Laken eines hochgestellten Krankenhausbettes oder einer Behandlungsliege erinnert. Trotzdem nicht unbedingt witzig... Vielleicht fände der Ersteller dieses Failbildes es witzig wenn man ihn fotografieren würde, nachdem er sich das Bein so gebrochen hat das ein stück Knochen rausschaut, bevor man den Krankenwagen ruft.

BTT:


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. Mai 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> "Hey, mein Kind (ich geh einfach mal davon aus, der Vater hat das Bild gemacht) hat sich die Gabel in die Nase gejagt - bevor ich den Krankenwagen rufe oder, noch viel besser, mein Kind schnappe und in die Klinik fahre, mach ich doch erstmal ein Foto!"



Na gut, wenn ich mir die Umgebung im Bild betrachte, sieht es eher nach Krankenhaus als nach 'Daheim' aus. Dennoch hätte ich wohl nicht den Nerv, ein Foto zu schießen.

Allerdings.. ich war mal mit ner Freundin angeln. Ich hab noch hinter mich geschaut, ob ich freie Bahn zum Auswerfen habe. Passt. Angel in Rückenlage und mit Schmackes Richtung Havel ausgeworfen. Plötzlich ein Ruck, die ganze Montage weg, nur noch die Sehne flattert im Wind. Hinter mir ein Fluch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mussten übrigens auch ins Krankenhaus... nach dem Foto. Der Haken kam hinten nicht wieder raus (so dass man den Widerhaken nicht abkneifen konnte), sondern hatte sich parallel in den Knorpel gebohrt. Aber was rennt sie mir auch während des Auswerfens in die Wurfbahn ;-)


----------



## painINprogress (12. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne S-Bahn hier in Hamburg...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2012)

haha hat die polizei nen sprayer via facebook identifiziert? alle wegsperren...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> haha hat die polizei nen sprayer via facebook identifiziert? alle wegsperren...



Ich sehe keinen Grund das zu tun.

In einer Zeit wo sowas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 1'500 Euros verkauft wird, sehe ich keinen Grund, Graffiti als Vandalismus einzustufen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Mai 2012)

Ganz einfach: Meist wird fremdes Eigentum besprüht, und das ist nunmal, egal, wie schön es ist, Vandalismus.
Wenn ein Graffiti offiziell als Auftrag vergeben wird, oder an einer dafür vorgesehenen Wand gesprüht wird, ist das was anderes.

Sorry für OT :S




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (13. Mai 2012)

Grüne Brille, du bist gemein ... jetzt habe ich einen Ohrwurm davon -.-


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Grund das zu tun.
> 
> In einer Zeit wo sowas
> 
> für 1'500 Euros verkauft wird, sehe ich keinen Grund, Graffiti als Vandalismus einzustufen.



Auf dein Blatt Papier darfst du malen was du willst und es als Kunst verkaufen.
Auf einen Zug der DB nicht. Das ist Vandalismus. So einfach.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Auf dein Blatt Papier darfst du malen was du willst und es als Kunst verkaufen.
> Auf einen Zug der DB nicht. Das ist Vandalismus. So einfach.


jo die fenster der bahn in einer speedspray  action in 30 sec mit 3 buchstaben zuzusprühen kostet einfach nur. die bahn entfernt es in 1-2 tagen für teuer geld wieder udn meine monatskarte wird immer teuerer. möchte ja mal wissen, was du dazu sagt wenn dir jemand dein auto von oben bis unten vollsprüht.

berlin ringbahn, ~50km strecke. links und rechts rausgeguckt gibt es 2-3 graffities, wo ich sagen würde jep, das ist künstlerisch wertvoll. der rest ist nur geschmiere wie das oben gepostete bild auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> jo die fenster der bahn in einer speedspray action in 30 sec mit 3 buchstaben zuzusprühen kostet einfach nur. die bahn entfernt es in 1-2 tagen für teuer geld wieder udn meine monatskarte wird immer teuerer. möchte ja mal wissen, was du dazu sagt wenn dir jemand dein auto von oben bis unten vollsprüht.



Solange die mir keine Hakenkreuze oder weiss Gott was raufsprühen, und die Fenster in Ruhe lassen, ist mir das ziemlich egal.

Klar die Fenster vollzusprühen find ich auch beschissen, aber der Rest ist mir eigentlich egal.

Aber eben, das ist meine Meinung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (13. Mai 2012)

@Reflox:
Wo steht deine Karre? Ich sprüh dann ein paar little Ponys drauf...

Das Problem ist, wenn du auf sowas stehst, schön das du dein Auto so verzierst. Aber du willst auch nciht das jemand dir das Logo deines Hass Fußballvereins draufsprüht, oder seinen Namen auf dein Auto taggt. Und da ist schon wieder der Punkt, es besteht der Unterschied zwischen deinem Privatfahrzeug, und einer öffentlichen Bahn. Ich persönlich mag nicht in vollgeschmierten Bahnen fahren, und diese Taggs die ja so cool sein sollen sind für mich geschmiere. Wenn es wenigstens richtige Bilder wären, aber die meisten Sprühen ja nur son Müll drauf wie "CoOoXxX" oder "sHadDo0W" und wie die coolen Sprayer nich alle heißen. Ach ne, hab ich vergessen, das sind ja Kiddies, die richtigen Sprayer sind ja total erwachsen und würden sich niemals so nennen.


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2012)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> @Reflox:
> Wo steht deine Karre? Ich sprüh dann ein paar little Ponys drauf...
> 
> Das Problem ist, wenn du auf sowas stehst, schön das du dein Auto so verzierst. Aber du willst auch nciht das jemand dir das Logo deines Hass Fußballvereins draufsprüht, oder seinen Namen auf dein Auto taggt. Und da ist schon wieder der Punkt, es besteht der Unterschied zwischen deinem Privatfahrzeug, und einer öffentlichen Bahn. Ich persönlich mag nicht in vollgeschmierten Bahnen fahren, und diese Taggs die ja so cool sein sollen sind für mich geschmiere. Wenn es wenigstens richtige Bilder wären, aber die meisten Sprühen ja nur son Müll drauf wie "CoOoXxX" oder "sHadDo0W" und wie die coolen Sprayer nich alle heißen. Ach ne, hab ich vergessen, das sind ja Kiddies, die richtigen Sprayer sind ja total erwachsen und würden sich niemals so nennen.


Da ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Ort wo du wohnst, und meinem. Bei uns gibt es fast keine "Schmierereien" von wegen Tags und so. Wenn man bei uns Graffitis sieht, sind es zu 95% schöne Bilder.

Wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert könnte ich mal ein paar Bilder davon machen und in einen Blog packen.^^


----------



## win3ermute (13. Mai 2012)

Zum Muttertag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (14. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Da ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Ort wo du wohnst, und meinem. Bei uns gibt es fast keine "Schmierereien" von wegen Tags und so. Wenn man bei uns Graffitis sieht, sind es zu 95% schöne Bilder.
> 
> Wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert könnte ich mal ein paar Bilder davon machen und in einen Blog packen.^^



Gerne ich bin ein großer Fan von Streetart.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dubstep vor 15 Jahren


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Gerne ich bin ein großer Fan von Streetart.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (16. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich brech ab


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Durfte ich auchnoch ein wenig kennenlernen. bei uns Klang das so:

Dwwwww döt
Dap Dap Dap Dadap Dap Dap (Die Telefonnummer)
kkkhhhhhhzzzzzzt Krrrrrrrkkkk
Zzzzzzttttttuuuuuuutt
Krk
Krk


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Mai 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Durfte ich auchnoch ein wenig kennenlernen. bei uns Klang das so:
> 
> Dwwwww döt
> Dap Dap Dap Dadap Dap Dap (Die Telefonnummer)
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p8XKhCfsTts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (17. Mai 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Durfte ich auchnoch ein wenig kennenlernen. bei uns Klang das so:
> 
> Dwwwww döt...



Und die echten Nerds brauchten dazu nichtmal n Modem. Die haben sich auch so ne Verbindung aufpfeifen können


----------



## Olliruh (18. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (18. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (18. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



un jesd fusbahl ;P


----------



## Kamsi (19. Mai 2012)

*mit den finger auf zoizz zeig*

*zoizz surft auf pornoseiten*


----------



## Jordin (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hahahaha G8 beim CL Finale gucken


----------



## Kamsi (20. Mai 2012)

obama wundert sich bestimmt warum ist deren ball rund und warum treten sie den und nehmen den nicht in der hand ^^

aber typisch politik gibt soviele probleme aber hey wir schauen einfach fussball ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2012)

Merkel scheint das nicht zugefallen was die Jungs da gestern gemacht haben


----------



## zoizz (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Mai 2012)

When you see you'll shit bricks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Mai 2012)

ich find den schwarzen da nicht - ihr ?


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Mai 2012)

ich denke das ist ein mindfuck bezüglich welche frau tatsächlich gehalten wird. auf der ersten blick würde man nämlich denken das es die frau im schwarzen top ist


----------



## Kamsi (20. Mai 2012)

axxo - dachte wär das übliche such den schwarzen ^^


----------



## Sunyo (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schade, sie hätten es verdient!


----------



## zoizz (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Roar!

und für unsere technikaffinen fem-users:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (21. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (21. Mai 2012)

Spoiler






Alion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






So true ... 
und nicht lustig 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (22. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon mal gefragt was die eigentlich bringen? Ich ja. Die Antwort war ebenso simpel wie genial: nüx.


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Schon mal gefragt was die eigentlich bringen? Ich ja. Die Antwort war ebenso simpel wie genial: nüx.



Wenn man kein Selbstvertrauen hat, könnte es sogar was bringen.
Wobei nen Therapeut vllt besser wäre


----------



## Jordin (22. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll'n das sein? Ein Armband?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2012)

ein stimmungsarmband mit magnet steinen das die positive energie in dich fliessen liess und negative energie abblockte ^^


----------



## Noxiel (22. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (22. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ein stimmungsarmband mit magnet steinen das die positive energie in dich fliessen liess und negative energie abblockte ^^



Ach so. Na dann. Need und so


----------



## Manowar (22. Mai 2012)

Damit sollst du auch besser im Sport sein.
Ausdauernder in der Kiste etc


----------



## Ogil (22. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Damit sollst du auch besser im Sport sein.
> Ausdauernder in der Kiste etc


Fuer letzteres darf das Ding aber nicht ums Handgelenk gebunden werden!

Das lustige Bild dazu lass ich aus Ruecksicht auf die Foren-Richtlinien lieber weg


----------



## Olliruh (22. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (22. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LOL'ED HARD !


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2012)

OLLI MACH DAS WECH ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (25. Mai 2012)

Ich sterb regelmässig ab Ruthe aber ab und zu schiesst auch er noch den Vogel ab 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (25. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Mai 2012)

Auf den Link da dürft ihr selbst klicken - ich will das nicht alles hier reinkopieren: GARGH!

Als Vorgeschmack auf die schlechtesten Cover aller Zeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Goddess, da sind sie wieder, diese Kopfschmerzen...


----------



## Tikume (25. Mai 2012)

Halte dagegen mit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Mai 2012)

Nimm das, Tiku:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich mach ich mich nass


----------



## Tikume (25. Mai 2012)

Bei dem Blick würde ich in deinen Armen dahinschmelzen.


btw...

*edit by Ahra*


----------



## Jordin (26. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Auf den Link da dürft ihr selbst klicken - ich will das nicht alles hier reinkopieren: GARGH!



Ja ne danke und so ^^

Fand das am besten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das ist doch Katy Perry!!!!


----------



## zoizz (26. Mai 2012)

Diese ganzen Abi-Sprüche sind doch seit Ende der 90er sowas von 80er, und auch nicht mehr wirklich lustig geschweige denn einfallsreich. Doch dieser gefällt mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, Apple.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Mai 2012)

Nippel-bild wurde entfernt. Habt ihr wirklich geglaubt, so was wäre erlaubt? =<


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ja ne danke und so ^^
> 
> Fand das am besten:
> [...]


Also das find ich ja mal viel schärfer ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nimm das, Tiku:
> Gleich mach ich mich nass



ist das jetzt nee simpsons hommage oder haben die simpsons es von dem typen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (27. Mai 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Nippel-bild wurde entfernt. Habt ihr wirklich geglaubt, so was wäre erlaubt? =<



Konsequenterweise solltest Du dann auch den Link zu den Covern herausnehmen. Da sind gleich zwei Nippel-Bilder verlinkt; das sollte doch den Buffed-Usern nicht zugänglich sein - auch wenn das Zeug in den Plattenläden auslag. 
Wie ist nu die Regelung? Nippellinks erlaubt, Nippelbilder nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ganz klar gezeichnete Nippel in der Zeichnung (und die ist sooooo wahr):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach nur Hammer


----------



## Remaire (27. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (27. Mai 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Einfach nur Hammer



You, Sir, have won the internet! There is nothing left to see (ok, except pr0n).


----------



## Saji (27. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> You, Sir, have won the internet! There is nothing left to see (ok, except pr0n).



Agree. 

Ach, wo wir grad dabei sind... win3ermute? Auf deinem letzten Bild waren Nippel zu sehen! Schäm dich!


----------



## Olliruh (27. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (28. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yehaaa!


----------



## Aicou (28. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bäääää mir ist warm....


----------



## Kamsi (28. Mai 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ähm, das war dann wohl ich ...
> 
> Mir gings auch eigentlich um die Textzeile und nicht um ... - na ihr wisst schon.





> Ehre deinen Vater und deine Mutter, damit du lange lebst in dem Land, das der Herr, dein Gott, dir gibt.



heisst es doch in den geboten ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​Ich kann den Witz einfach nicht zurückhalten - den hab ich grad auf GBO gesehen:​​<Pia> Hey Süßer! Habe da ein neues Talent entdeckt an mir *g​<Zahnstocherfee> Schieß los!​<Pia> Ich wette, ich kann erkennen wie du im bett bist nur indem du mir sagst, was du nach dem Sex machst.​<Pia> Also, was machst du direkt nach dem Sex? =)​<Zahnstocherfee> Ich vergrabe sie erstmal wieder...​<Zahnstocherfee> Und?​<Pia> Oh mein Gott....​​​


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wie ist nu die Regelung? Nippellinks erlaubt



Nein. Man kann aber auch nicht alles in dem Detail prüfen. Wenn es auffällt ist ein Hinweis dazu nett, aber keine Frotzelei, dass es nicht gemacht wurde. Danke. :-)


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

ZAM du hast kein Bild gepostet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2012)

Und bitte auch keine NS-Soldatenbilder u.ä. ..auch wenn die darauf verarscht werden. Man übersieht zu schnell mal ein Symbol, egal wie klein. Oder irgendwer fühlt sich verletzt/gekränkt. Lieber den Weg des geringsten Widerstands.  Es gibt ja genug anderes witziges Zeug.

Uhm .. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Mai 2012)

Nicht witzig ZAM, nicht witzig. Jeder weiß doch, dass ein Zwerg soviel an Wert ist, wie zwei ausgewachsene Spitzohren. Elende Zwergenhäme!


----------



## Kamsi (29. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. Mai 2012)

Endlich mal eine Anleitung zum Essen mit Stäbchen die ich auch verstehe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nicht witzig ZAM, nicht witzig. Jeder weiß doch, dass ein Zwerg soviel an Wert ist, wie zwei ausgewachsene Spitzohren. Elende Zwergenhäme!



Ja gut dann ..erm .. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (30. Mai 2012)

Lächerlicher Zwerg da oben. Wenn schon, dann einen coolen Zwerg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil's zwar nicht lustig, aber einfach geil ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2012)

Wusste gar nicht das es von der BP-Bohrinsel Bilder gab. 

@ Topic:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja gut dann ..erm ..




Zam, und schonwieder sinkst du in meiner Achtung!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und bitte auch keine NS-Soldatenbilder u.ä. ..auch wenn die darauf verarscht werden. Man übersieht zu schnell mal ein Symbol, egal wie klein. Oder irgendwer fühlt sich verletzt/gekränkt. Lieber den Weg des geringsten Widerstands.  Es gibt ja genug anderes witziges Zeug.
> 
> Uhm ..



Tut mir leid :<


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tut mir leid :<



Passt schon .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Mai 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Mai 2012)

Danke BBC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichfritzer (30. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Danke BBC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versteh ich das als einziger nicht?


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

Halo rettet dir welt vor terroisten ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Mai 2012)

Das ist das Logo der UNSC (United Nations Space Command) aus Halo, was wohl kaum zu dem Bericht von BBC passte 

Kleiner Zusatz falls immer noch nicht verstanden: UNSC bezeichnet auch den Sicherheitsrat der Vereinten Nationen (united Nations Security Council) , der hat aber definitiv nicht dieses Logo *fg*


----------



## Saji (31. Mai 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob's konform ist, aber ich find's genial. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie war ^^


----------



## Olliruh (31. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (31. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (31. Mai 2012)

Danke Olliruh !

Endlich mal wieder ein Bild was mich wirklich zum lachen gebracht hat


----------



## Skatero (31. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [Bild]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (31. Mai 2012)

Beim schauen von: http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/53825/spieleveteranen-podcast41-commodore-64-special-im-video#comment-551044




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. Juni 2012)

E39 bei 9gag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Beim schauen von: http://www.gamersglo...#comment-551044


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (3. Juni 2012)

sry4Pr0n



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rzzn (3. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2012)

Shit, irgendwann musste es ja mal rauskommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Shit, irgendwann musste es ja mal rauskommen...



anders als bei tera und aoc tragen alle weiblichen chars unterwäsche 

Die weiblichen chars sind meist hübscher designt, haben bessere animationen und man kann bei der charaktererstellung mehr details machen


----------



## -Dacro- (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> anders als bei tera und aoc tragen alle weiblichen chars unterwäsche
> 
> Die weiblichen chars sind meist hübscher designt, haben bessere animationen und man kann bei der charaktererstellung mehr details machen



Die besitzen aber auch besondere (hübschere) Zonen .


----------



## Saji (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> anders als bei tera und aoc tragen alle weiblichen chars unterwäsche



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...  Schon mal die "Unterwäsche" der Tera-Chars gesehen? Gibt keine. Nein ehrlich. Die Tragen so eine Art Standardrüstung wenn man den Char "auszieht".


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

ich dachte das wär die unterwäsche was die in den ganzen screenshots immer zeigen ^^


----------



## Saji (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich dachte das wär die unterwäsche was die in den ganzen screenshots immer zeigen ^^



Nja... besonders die Plattenrüstung der weiblichen Castanic neigt dazu mehr zu zeigen als zu verhüllen. Da sie aber eh so zerbrechlich erscheinen gilt hier wohl der Grundsatz, je weniger die Rüstung verdeckt desto mehr schützt sie. Ablenkung ist alles. 

Ansonsten tragen die meisten Chars wirklich hübsche Rüstungen. Vieles würde zwar im richtigen Leben nicht schützen, aber sie sind wirklich hübsch gemacht und unterscheiden sich im Aussehen teilweise arg von Volk zu Volk.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Juni 2012)

Richtig zu verschnacken! Weßte bescheid wa?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer mitbieten will:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/190686290118


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

Danke seanbuddha, ich lach mir grad echt einen ab! 
Einfach nur herrlich *tränenvomgesichtwisch*


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Danke seanbuddha, ich lach mir grad echt einen ab!
> Einfach nur herrlich *tränenvomgesichtwisch*



Mal sehen für wieviel der übern' Tisch geht, ich verfolg das mal


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mal sehen für wieviel der übern' Tisch geht, ich verfolg das mal



wtf..
Ich mach mal kurz nen paar Sachen an meinem Auto kaputt und verkauf es. 
[size="-1"]EUR[/size] 131.050,00


----------



## Stevesteel (5. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> wtf..
> Ich mach mal kurz nen paar Sachen an meinem Auto kaputt und verkauf es.
> [size="-1"]EUR[/size] 131.050,00






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ebay-Link: Sind natürlich Spaßbieter, sollte er aber einen guten Anwalt haben, kann er schon mal den Champagner kalt stellen


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was soll man als niederländischer Künstler auch groß tun, als seine tote Katze auszustopfen und mit Propellern zu versehen....?!
> Katzcopter!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-HnwhGgsgXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@thread:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (5. Juni 2012)

9gag inc!!!!!!!!!!!1111



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Juni 2012)

Jaja, hat die GEMA doch was bewirkt.
xD


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CopterCat is best Cat


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (6. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gewinnspiele sind was feines ;-)


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Da ja der Sommer begonnen hat und etliche Konzerte/ Festivals anstehen eine kleine Mahnung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. Juni 2012)

Master das Bild mit dem Bär und den Nazis würd ich raustun, deswegen wurde hier schon mal rumgeheult.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rzzn (7. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (7. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blümchentaste ftw


----------



## zoizz (8. Juni 2012)

a post a day keeps the doctor away - oder so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (9. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OMG:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Könnte ich sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frisch gezapft und so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Facebook fails:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, hoffe das waren nicht zu viele Bilder


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2012)

Zu dem Bild mit dem Typ der auf der Couch Zeitung liest fällt mir nur eins ein: MINDFUCK!

Und zu dem Artikel mit dem Polizisten nur das: Was labersch du?! Das ist unmöglich, ausser er würde vielleicht draufbrunzen (pinkeln)

Die Facebookfails sind beide sehr geil, schade das die alle nur gefaked sind.


----------



## iShock (9. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich musst es einfach posten


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. Juni 2012)

GODLIKE 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (10. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [...]


Exakt. Am Blick erkennt man sie.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Juni 2012)

Lol ^^ 
Cooler A1 @Spectrumizer


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. Juni 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich mag 9gag zwar nicht, und das Bild ist auch nicht lustig, aber es musste sein :>


----------



## Magogan (11. Juni 2012)

Nicht unbedingt lustig, aber unglaublich, wie viele Fehler man beim Design einer Website machen kann (ich habe mal die "EQDKP+"-Website überprüfen lassen, ich denke, das ist rekordverdächtig):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (11. Juni 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was macht der Holländer, wenn er die EM gewonnen hat? Er schaltet die Playstation aus.


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Was macht der Holländer, wenn er die EM gewonnen hat? Er schaltet die Playstation aus.



Welche Tiere können keine Elfmeter schiessen? Robben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bwahahaha


----------



## win3ermute (13. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ja die quali ist kacke aber <3


----------



## Yinj (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

D


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. Juni 2012)

DAS und nichts anderes dachte ich gestern Abend, als Jogi den Troll hat raushängen lassen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und dann schlug das noch gerade hier auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (14. Juni 2012)

Nicht direkt zum lachen, aber zur Beschäftigung - wer rät sie alle?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinj (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nicht direkt zum lachen, aber zur Beschäftigung - wer rät sie alle?




also so auf 70 komm ich schon...wenn ich noch ein bissel googeln würde könnte ich bestimmt noch 10 weitere erklären,aber bei manchen zeichen verlässt mich einfach die phantsie... 

edit:also ich dreh noch durch:in der 4 untersten reihe,die beiden symbole zwischen prinz aus zamundia und dem marathonmann...also dieser kleider bügel und dieses...etwas...
1.was soll dieses "etwas" darstellen udn 2. was ist das fürn film mit dem durchgestrichenen kleiderbügel????
erst dachte ich ghostbusters,aber der kam erst 84 raus...

weiss das jemand?


----------



## win3ermute (15. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> weiss das jemand?



Jupp, halbwegs 



Spoiler



"No wire hangers, ever!" sagt Faye Dunaway als Joan Crawford in "Mommie Dearest" ("Meine liebe Rabenmutter"). Das blöde Zeichen daneben sagt mir aber auch nix!


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jupp, halbwegs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah,ok,den film hab ich nie gesehen...
das zeichen sieht irgendwie aus wie ein diamant?oder sonstigen edelstein/ring/diadem/schlange(kobra)...aber was kam denn da 2009 raus???


----------



## win3ermute (15. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ah,ok,den film hab ich nie gesehen...



Man kann halt nicht alles kennen - gibt so viele Filme...



> das zeichen sieht irgendwie aus wie ein diamant?oder sonstigen edelstein/ring/diadem/schlange(kobra)...aber was kam denn da 2009 raus???



Das mit der Kobra hat mich auf was gebracht - ich befürchte, die meinen "G. I. Joe - Rise of the Cobra" (*üärghs*). IMDB nachgeschaut und der kam tatsächlich 2009 von Paramount raus. Ab spätestens 2000 lässt es eh an Qualität sehr, sehr nach, wenn man sich die Vorgänger-Jahrzehnte anschaut .

Hm, Bild, damit's nicht zu OT wird... ah ja, passt auch noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinj (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juni 2012)

ich würde aufpassen es könnten leute hier im forum das nachmachen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die besagte Seite ist hier nicht gerne gesehen, da das Zeug da oft Pornografisch ist. Nur so zur Info



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die besagte Seite ist hier nicht gerne gesehen, da das Zeug da oft Pornografisch ist.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. Juni 2012)

Merkwürdigerweise hab ich's sofort verstanden... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2012)

Verrückt. Erst vor ein paar Tagen hab ich eine Folge Stargate SG-1 gesehen, in der das mit den Zahlen vorkam 
http://www.gateworld.net/sg1/s9/902.shtml




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2012)

Das ist jetzt auch nicht so anspruchsvoll


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rzzn (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Man kann halt nicht alles kennen - gibt so viele Filme...
> 
> 
> 
> Das mit der Kobra hat mich auf was gebracht - ich befürchte, die meinen "G. I. Joe - Rise of the Cobra" (*üärghs*). IMDB nachgeschaut und der kam tatsächlich 2009 von Paramount raus. Ab spätestens 2000 lässt es eh an Qualität sehr, sehr nach, wenn man sich die Vorgänger-Jahrzehnte anschaut .



och nö,das ist jetzt nicht wahr,oder?gi joe?ach du sch...aber gut nachgedacht...danke...


----------



## tonygt (15. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [game of thrones bild]



Wie mir die Bildern und Spoliler von Filmen oder Serien so aufn Sack gehen.
Lese grad die Bücher von Game of Thrones und will mir die Serie eig. erst so in nem Jahr anschauen und bis dahin gerne meine eigene Vorstellung der Charaktarer beibehalten aber nein andauernd Postes davon auf 9gag nervt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juni 2012)

> Die besagte Seite ist hier nicht gerne gesehen, da das Zeug da oft Pornografisch ist. Nur so zur Info



Ich trage seit Jahren das 4chan Kleeblatt in der Signatur und poste seitdem witzige Inhalte aus 4chan.

Ob das hier gern gesehen ist oder nicht interessiert mich nicht. Ich halte mich einfach an die Netiquette und gut is.

Abgesehen davon sind 50% der 9gag Bilder ursprünglich von 4chan. Nur halt mit Wasserzeichen (und das fand ich schon bei den lachschon.de Bildern störend und peinlich)

Is jetz aber nur ne Meinung von nem Oldfag...

.... achja Bilder. (absichtlich von 4chan)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juni 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wie mir die Bildern und Spoliler von Filmen oder Serien so aufn Sack gehen.
> Lese grad die Bücher von Game of Thrones und will mir die Serie eig. erst so in nem Jahr anschauen und bis dahin gerne meine eigene Vorstellung der Charaktarer beibehalten aber nein andauernd Postes davon auf 9gag nervt



serie ist anders als die bücher


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Is jetz aber nur ne Meinung von nem Oldfag...



oldfags erwähnen die seite nicht...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2012)

Ain't no party like a Pewdiepie party!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (17. Juni 2012)

Wahh die Kinder des Zorns --> in den Zombietread flücht.


----------



## zoizz (17. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kumpel von mir durfte mit seiner Metalcore-Band  auf dem Fanfest in Hamburg gestern spielen, das kam dabei raus. 

Hab ihn schon beglückwünscht


----------



## Ogil (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Einstimmung fuer Freitag


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bwahahahaha


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Juni 2012)

Das Glas ist top! Das Flüssige, dem Aussehen der Flasche nach zu urteilen, aber nicht


----------



## jolk (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lol


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

da fehlt noch das brazzers logo ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (19. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer diese Frauen


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da op zu dumm war den virus zu planten ist das ein peinlicher fail geworden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pkmn plz


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Juni 2012)

Dieser ganze "Krieg" ist insgesamt ein unheimlich peinlicher Blödsinn.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (21. Juni 2012)

[attachment=12732:1339359443237.jpg]


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juni 2012)

[media]http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/8619/2204355.swf[/media]


----------



## jeef (21. Juni 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (22. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das getriebe ist ein bissel durchgeleiert aber die Karosserie ist noch stabil


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (23. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht wirklich lustig, aber eine der besten Erfindungen die ich in einem Film gesehen habe. Ich will so ein Ding.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Griechen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich und nem Kumpel als profilfoto für nen anderen kumpel 
Doof wenn man sich nicht ausloggt


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juni 2012)

ihr seht ja jung aus ^^ 

und richtig wär 

we kidnapped your mother

gewesen


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2012)

kamsi plz
ja wir sind beide 17


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> kamsi plz
> ja wir sind beide 17



oh jünger geschätzt ^^ naja seh auch heute noch 6 jahre jünger aus als ich bin ^^

und "please" oder "pls" 

würde ja jetzt den gramar ++++ meme bringen aber der ist hier nicht gern gesehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (24. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und "please" oder "pls"


OMG! Kamsi PLS!! 


Schade das du es nicht kapierst.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Schade das du es nicht kapierst.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich und nem Kumpel als profilfoto für nen anderen kumpel
> Doof wenn man sich nicht ausloggt



wer immer das mit dem cappi ist, bitte dreh es komplett nach hinten oder vorne >.<


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wer immer das mit dem cappi ist, bitte dreh es komplett nach hinten oder vorne >.<



Das mit der Cappi vorne bin ich & das war beabsichtigt 
Eigentlich haben vorne noch so stylisch die haare rausgeguckt 
Alles aus SWAG gründen


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juni 2012)

ganz schöne sorgenfalten ^^

das neben dir ist das mann oder frau ?

ist wie bei justin bieber schwer zu erkennen bei dem foto ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (25. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

XD


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
selbst ohne spruch würd ich mich beömmeln


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rzzn (28. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ja, es ist nicht das echte, aber auf FB wird das grad wie wild geteilt, Mensch Kinners.. )


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Tf8mPsvcOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Findet das mem mit dem wrong typen gerade nicht ^^


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2012)

Achtung Flame: Ich lache jedes Jahr aufs Neue über die Pseudo-Nerds, die offensichtlich die Filme nicht im Ansatz kennen, sich aber mit den Fake-Bildern profilieren wollen.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Falsches BTTF-Bild.



FFS! Hat eigentlich keiner die Filme wirklich gesehen? ALLE Jahre die angereist werden enden mit einer 5. Das hatten wir letztes Jahr schon.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Wieso bringt es mich dann zum lachen ?! ... 

Um mal nicht OT zu gehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso bringt es mich dann zum lachen ?! ...



Hab ich schon vermutet, dass das so gemeint war. War auch weniger gegen dich gerichtet als gegen die Leute, die das gerade massenhaft bei Twitter und FB rumwerfen und für echt halten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achtung Flame: Ich lache jedes Jahr aufs Neue über die Pseudo-Nerds, die offensichtlich die Filme nicht im Ansatz kennen, sich aber mit den Fake-Bildern profilieren wollen.



Vorallem da die Abfahrtszeit die heutige Zeit ist, nicht die Ankunftszeit wie in extrem vielen Bildern gesagt wird


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aus und vorbei mit Italien ^^

Keine Eurobonds mehr ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Keine Eurobonds mehr ^^



die hätte es auch vorher nicht gegeben


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (30. Juni 2012)

Wer hatte noch mal das Pizza-Menu von wegen "No Finalo" gepostet?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (30. Juni 2012)

Hab noch en paar:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (30. Juni 2012)

Was hat sich RTL da wieder ausgedacht? Oo


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (1. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2012)

I lol'd hard. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wer hatte noch mal das Pizza-Menu von wegen "No Finalo" gepostet?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Juli 2012)

Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juli 2012)

punkt vor strich


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Juli 2012)

Nein, ich meine das dritte Bild.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine das dritte Bild.



Soll soviel heissen wie "Oh Gott warum sind alle so dumm" oder er hat auch auf 0 getippt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Soll soviel heissen wie "Oh Gott warum sind alle so dumm" oder er hat auch auf 0 getippt.



Mich hat das nur verwundert, da ja schon ein Fail-Bild-Kommentar vorhanden ist.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2012)

So funktioniert das "Oh god why"-Meme auch nicht


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (4. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (5. Juli 2012)

Wer ihn noch kennt, darf sich alt fühlen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Craneception


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wer ihn noch kennt, darf sich alt fühlen



_Ohja..das war noch was..wie lang ist das her? Ich mag mich mit (fast) 21 noch nicht alt fühlen _


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Bild ist, um es in aller Klarheit zu sagen, NICHT ge-photoshop-ed sondern wurde anlässlich der diesjährigen Kunden- und Mitarbeitertage im Liebherr Werk Ehingen auch so vorgeführt um die Tragfähigkeit des neuesten Kranmodells (ganz rechts) zu demonstrieren.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ohja..das war noch was..wie lang ist das her? Ich mag mich mit (fast) 21 noch nicht alt fühlen _



"Gültig bis 3.12.2007" steht dran. Wobei ich das eher Anfang der letzten Dekade datieren würde. 
Wer sich noch älter fühlen will:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte jetzt voll Bock auf eine Pizza.... oder auf einen Roman von H.P. Lovecraft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auch bekannt als Necro-nom-icon.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

damals als es telefon oder internet ^^


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juli 2012)

Oder heutzutage mit Vodafone und LTE.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wer ihn noch kennt, darf sich alt fühlen


Macht euch mal nicht älter als ihr seid, so lange ist das nun nicht her. Aber analog dazu (ha, Wortwitz):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aV8DEJ8ydJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Seit damals für immer ins Hirn gebrannt.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

wenn man bedenkt das die kinder heute zu modem gedüdel tanzen aka dubstep ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Mein erstes Modem. Nur 28k, aber gleiche Geräuschkulisse wie beim 56er.
(mein erstes Betriebssytem hat übrigens noch auf drei 5,25-Zoll-Floppys gepasst.  
Und die 20MB-Festplatte hab ich nie vollbekommen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Juli 2012)

Mit sonnem 56k Modem hab ich damals noch Diablo2 gespielt.

Kein Wunder das sich das Spielerlebnis so von Diablo3 unterscheidet. ^^


----------



## Ogil (5. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte damals mein Modem ganz fix zum Schweigen gebracht - ein Muss fuer heimliche naechtliche Internet-Sessions.


----------



## vollmi (5. Juli 2012)

Pha als ich ausgezogen bin habe ich mir ISDN geholt. Alle haben mich für wahnsinnig gehalten. Aber hey 128kbit/s. 

Aber ich war auch einer der Ersten mit 4 MB Ram.

mfG René


----------



## Saji (5. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (5. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wer sich noch älter fühlen will:



Das kenne ich auch noch aber es war glaube ich die V5.0 als es bei mir anfing. So 1999 glaube ich.

Edit:
Das musste ich jetzt googeln, und tatsächlich ist die V5.0 im Jahr 1999 raus gekommen.


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und für alle Bronies:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer erkennt den hier? Naaa, naaaaah?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (6. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hahaha nice


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

ich find den schwarzen nicht im bild ^^


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2012)

Das letzte Schockgif hatte ich gelöscht .. vor schreck glaub ich 
Seid mal Sparsam damit (also mit den echten *g*)  - hier ist auch jüngeres Volk unterwegs.


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das letzte Schockgif hatte ich gelöscht .. vor schreck glaub ich
> Seid mal Sparsam damit - hier ist auch jüngeres Volk unterwegs.



Bist du ab dem echt erschrocken?


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

rly? O,o


----------



## xynlovesit (6. Juli 2012)

Naja, die Farbigen haben damit nicht angefangen, sondern es kam von den Gefaegnissen in Amerika. Jemand der seine Hose etwas unter der Guertelline trug, wollte damit zeigen, dass er Geschlechtsverkehr haben möchte. Das war das Zeichen gewesen und von daher kommt das und saggin ist kein englisches Wort. Sagging meinte die Person auf Twitter. Was hängend oder absackend dementsprechend bedeutet.


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Naja, die Farbigen haben damit nicht angefangen, sondern es kam von den Gefaegnissen in Amerika. Jemand der seine Hose etwas unter der Guertelline trug, wollte damit zeigen, dass er Geschlechtsverkehr haben möchte. Das war das Zeichen gewesen und von daher kommt das und saggin ist kein englisches Wort. Sagging meinte die Person auf Twitter. Was hängend oder absackend dementsprechend bedeutet.



Das ist nur eine von vielen Geschichten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

thihi


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2012)

muahahaha die stalker katze. oldie but goldie


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bist du ab dem echt erschrocken?



Bei dem nicht, nein *g*


----------



## stefanru (7. Juli 2012)




----------



## » Black Commander ™ (7. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haha, yeah 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (7. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es gab noch neben die mit den zündhütchen noch die löschpapierstreifen mit den aufgetragenden schiesspulver die gabs dann als rolle zu kaufen und da muss man immer streifen abreissen und einlegen

anders als die zündhütchen konntest du die streifen einfach an ner rauen wand oder mit nem scharfen gegenstand ohne pistole zünden


----------



## DeAm0n24 (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es gab noch neben die mit den zündhütchen noch die löschpapierstreifen mit den aufgetragenden schiesspulver die gabs dann als rolle zu kaufen und da muss man immer streifen abreissen und einlegen
> 
> anders als die zündhütchen konntest du die streifen einfach an ner rauen wand oder mit nem scharfen gegenstand ohne pistole zünden



 Die Streifen konnte man auch um ein kleines Steinchen/Mutter/whatever wickeln, Tesa außenrum und fertig hattest deine kleinen Handgranaten...  

... is das lange her...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielzeugwaffen für Kinder. Irgendwie logisch.


----------



## vollmi (7. Juli 2012)

Wir habens tatsächlich überlebt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (7. Juli 2012)

[attachment=12762:FB.png]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juli 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wir habens tatsächlich überlebt:


Mit der hab ich immer mit Steinen über unser Haus geschossen!

Dahinter war ne Straße  Wird wohl nix passiert sein


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (8. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum das lustig ist? Ein Fahrgast in einem Bus hatte eine verdaechtige Tasche gemeldet aus der Dampf austrat. Terroralarm wurde ausgeloest, Grosseinsatz - und die Strasse war fuer 4h gesperrt. Ursache war eine e-Zigarette die wohl in der Tasche vor sich hin paffte und Wasserdampf ausstiess...


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2012)

Weil Bomben natürlich dampfen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiel nie wieder Sims 3 ;_;


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (9. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juli 2012)

Ain't no paty like a PewDiePie party! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (10. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (10. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [...]



Wollte erst fragen was daran so lustig sei... Dann habe ich die Comments gelesen und musste lachen. 

mfg


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2012)

Ich versteh's immernoch nicht... ist der Kommentar irgendwie eine anspielung auf nen Ehering oder was?


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich versteh's immernoch nicht... ist der Kommentar irgendwie eine anspielung auf nen Ehering oder was?



Dieses Legendary ist zu Classic einmal (ich wiederhole EINMAL) gedroppt. Und Noktyn ist halt der der dieses Item hat. Es gibt im ganzen WoW-Universum keinen sonst der das hat.

Es ist einfach komisch weil es als "nicht zu kriegen" geflagged wurde und er antwotet: "Warum? Ich habs doch. " 

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. Juli 2012)

Steht da etwa nigga?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oh gott..... ausm stand heraus....


----------



## Sunyo (11. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lol


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2012)

Ich kann nicht mehr, zu geil


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2012)

^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rzzn (13. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (14. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Bild wurde von einem fotografiert.
Beweis:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/4940485170

XD


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

ja da hat so ein typ der zum lachen in den keller alle gemeldet die facepalm gepostet haben ^^


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2012)

wtf? ich hab mir den thread mal durchgelesen, herrlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie ich grad nen lachflash habe ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juli 2012)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Das Bild wurde von einem fotografiert.
> Beweis:
> http://eu.battle.net...opic/4940485170
> 
> XD



Was ist so lustig daran.


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (14. Juli 2012)

Jeder nach seiner Fasson


----------



## Ogil (14. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (15. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (16. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (16. Juli 2012)

Ich versteh nicht, was an dem Bild lustig ist... kannst du das bitte erläutern?


----------



## Murfy (16. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, was an dem Bild lustig ist... kannst du das bitte erläutern?



Auf dem Nummernschild steht "AC AB" und die Abkürzung "ACAB" steht für "All Cops Are Bastards".
Finde es zwar auch nicht komisch, aber dass ist wohl das worauf sie hinauswollen.

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wadenkrämpfe....


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Wadenkrämpfe....



Ich brüll dann immer Verrückt wie sonstwas xD
Hab sie aber nur selten^^


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2012)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Wadenkrämpfe....






seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich brüll dann immer Verrückt wie sonstwas xD
> Hab sie aber nur selten^^



Passiert mir meistens 2 Stunden vor dem Aufstehen bzw. Weckerklingeln. Ich beiß dann immer ganz fest in den Zipfel meiner Bettdecke.


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Juli 2012)

Gibt ein ganz einfaches Mittel gegen Wadenkrämpfe: Den Fuß strecken, d.h. die Zehen mit der Hand packen und ziehen. Klappt bei mir immer (gehe viel schwimmen und da krampft es manchmal zwangsläufig) und der Krampf ist binnen Sekunden weg. Heißt nicht dass er nicht wiederkommen kann, aber es lindert erstmal den Schmerz wirkungsvoll.

Ah gefunden, genau so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (17. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Gibt ein ganz einfaches Mittel gegen Wadenkrämpfe: Den Fuß strecken, d.h. die Zehen mit der Hand packen und ziehen. Klappt bei mir immer (gehe viel schwimmen und da krampft es manchmal zwangsläufig) und der Krampf ist binnen Sekunden weg. Heißt nicht dass er nicht wiederkommen kann, aber es lindert erstmal den Schmerz wirkungsvoll.



Nur doof wenn man nicht mit der Hand an den Zeh drankommt.

Ich mache eigentlich das selbe. Nur das ich aufstehe und mich dann mit meinem Körper nach vorne beuge damit das Bein gestreckt wird.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Nur doof wenn man nicht mit der Hand an den Zeh drankommt.


Nun, wenn Du so ne Wampe hast dass Du den Schniedel nur noch erahnen kannst... selbst schuld.


----------



## Murfy (17. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn Du so ne Wampe hast dass Du den Schniedel nur noch erahnen kannst... selbst schuld.



Ne, das ist es nicht. Ich bin dünn, aber dafür sehr groß und habe lange Beine. 
Außerdem sowieso nicht so der Verbiegungskünstler. Selbst der Schneidersitz bereitet mir unbehagen.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (17. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> [...]



Da hat Apple mal wieder was geiles entwickelt. *schmunzel*

mfg


----------



## Saji (17. Juli 2012)

Pokemon USK16



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kulinarisch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Faces - Faces everywhere!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarsW (17. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (17. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juli 2012)

HL³ [x]


----------



## EspCap (18. Juli 2012)

Ist hier gerade aus dem Fax gefallen... ich bin mir sicher, dass genug Leute darauf reinfallen. Börsenmanipulation at its finest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

Womit soll ich mich eindecken ?


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ridgeraiser1 (18. Juli 2012)

hahaha sau komisch, Tetris in Nintendhattan.:-D


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juli 2012)

A taste worth standing in line for!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mehr fail geht echt nicht. ich hab so nen anfall ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist hier gerade aus dem Fax gefallen... ich bin mir sicher, dass genug Leute darauf reinfallen. Börsenmanipulation at its finest.



Das Fax habe ich morgens auch auf der Arbeit gefunden.
Ich hab auf der Internetseite der Firma geschaut, da gabs natürlich keine entsprechende Pressemitteilung.
Unsere regionale Tageszeitung hat es aber tatsächlich in den Börsennachrichten untergebracht. Dabei hätte schon ein Blick auf die 0159-Absendenummer gereicht.

Übrigens... ich habe den Kurs verfolgt: gegen Mittag eine Steigerung von 9,3 % ^^
Es SIND genug drauf reingefallen.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SkoII (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *entfernt*





Dieses Bild regt mich auf, seit ich es zum erstem Mal gesehen habe. "ACAB" ist unlustig hoch zehn. Jeder der sowas befürwortet -> /epicfacepalm

Übrigens ist das nur mit Photoshop bearbeitet, hier das Original:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

Ich find das in dem zusammenhang lustig aber da ich selber Polizist werden will .. naja egal...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Buchstaben vertauschen an der Stadthalle


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

lass dich bloss nicht erwischen dabei ^^


----------



## EspCap (21. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Buchstaben vertauschen an der Stadthalle







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yRfvSOuwM_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

what the...?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juli 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> fist me this christmas



das internet entäuscht niemals


----------



## Combust90 (22. Juli 2012)

Batman in Schweden: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Highgrunt (23. Juli 2012)

Neuster Trend im Internet? Wir entwickeln das Fotobombing zum Videobombing weiter?


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

der schwarze freut sich nur weil er gerade die neue kfc werbung im tv sieht ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> der schwarze freut sich nur weil er gerade die neue kfc werbung im tv sieht ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

TITTIES TITTIES TITTIS! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

*hust* habs mal innen spoiler gesetzt. ich merk sowas garnicht mehr. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

so viel zum thema, wenn leute 9gagaaaa bilder posten....

siehe andere threads. also klappe


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Also sh1k4 ist ein 9fag :I


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

besser als newfag!


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> besser als newfag!



9fag ist die schlimmste aller Sünden!


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

schlimm genug, dass du sie kennst. ergo selber opfer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

WOLLT IHR MICH VERARSCHEN? DAS SIND F*CKIN BILDER, ICH POSTE ES WEIL ICH ES LUSTIG FINDE ALSO GTFO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

ja gbs den newfags! @shikari!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Juli 2012)

Auf 9gag bekomm ich die Bilder die ich vom Kleeblatt schon kenne. lame.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Legitime Frage in der heutigen Zeit: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer kennt das Problem nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe das werden nicht zu viele Bilder

Hatten wir das Thema dumme Menschen schon?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Versteh ich nicht, Vibrationsalarm gab es schon vor den Smartphones, nur jetzt halt erst die entsprechende APP ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Uhm Joa, solche Kandidatinnen hatte ich auch. Wie nannte man das damals? Stockholm Syndrom oder? Kommt mir net in die Tüte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sexy....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Isn Argument 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Keine Ahnung was das ist, aber es würde prima zu dem Tampon Post passen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So, jetzt hab ich kein Bock mehr ^^


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Anlehnung an Sh1k4ri´s letzten Post, ich musste ja so lachen xD Da passen die hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

Ich musste grad so losbrüllen... xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juli 2012)

Nein... ich versteh's nicht...


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

Withera ist ein SC Spieler der unter anderem für seine special tactics ingame bekannt ist...


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Withera ist ein SC Spieler der unter anderem für seine special tactics ingame bekannt ist...



Sorry, aber ich finde den Schwarzen im Bild immer noch nicht.



Nein ehrlich, ich glaube das kapieren hier die wenigsten.


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Withera ist ein SC Spieler der unter anderem für seine special tactics ingame bekannt ist...



WoW.. ich liebe Starcraft und andere Games die eine große E-Sports-Liga haben... aber genau wie im richtigen Sport werde ich den Hype um solche Leute nie verstehen.

mfg


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur noch idioten auf dieser welt. bwahahaha


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

Naja es ist ja kein hype sondern nur spaß & er hat ja auch einen mehr oder weniger speziellen Spielstyl. Aber wenn man das Bild nicht versteht wird man es wohl nachdem erklären auch nicht lustig finden.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich finde den Schwarzen im Bild immer noch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Nein ehrlich, ich glaube das kapieren hier die wenigsten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nur noch idioten auf dieser welt. bwahahaha



Ja, Frage mich immer wo Leute die Extraklammern hernehmen.

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2012)

gerade bei facebook gesehen bei jemanden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen diese möchtegern pros


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)

meanwhile in the german ghetto ^^

*dudenraushol*


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [...]



Coolness - finanziert by Mami.



mfg


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hmmmm der selbstversuch hat es bestätigt. alter bin ich eklig ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> meanwhile in the german ghetto ^^
> 
> *dudenraushol*



Es gibt keine Ghettos in Deutschland^^


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Ghettos in Deutschland^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Ghettos in Deutschland^^



doch in den grosstädten und anderen ex ballungsgebieten aus den alten bundesländern


----------



## Legendary (24. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Ghettos in Deutschland^^



Das erzählst du mir nochmal wenn wir gemeinsam durch München Neuperlach nachts latschen. ;D


----------



## Tilbie (24. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nur noch idioten auf dieser welt. bwahahaha



OMG, sind die damit immer-noch nicht durch?! Die tollsten sind eh immer die die dann ankommen á la "trust me, I'm engineer!"


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lieg flach


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)

ich dachte davon bekommt man nur haarige hände ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gerade bei facebook gesehen bei jemanden ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen diese möchtegern pros






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorallem tragen es genau die Leute, die ja "wirklich" ein "Thug Life" haben.


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

» schrieb:


> Ich lieg flach



*hust* http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/145800-welche-bilder-bringen-euch-zum-lachen/page__view__findpost__p__3287832 *hust*


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-,-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> *hust* http://forum.buffed....ost__p__3287832 *hust*



Picture-Nazi! :O


Nein ernsthaft, hab ich nicht gesehen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

Lol'd so hard


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

» schrieb:


> Picture-Nazi! :O
> 
> 
> Nein ernsthaft, hab ich nicht gesehen^^



Picturrrrrrre-Nazi, wenn schon. 

Und hier eine Kartoffel... eh, ein Bild meine ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)

@ sean ich wusste es aber iwie ging es mir in dem moment nicht aus dem kopf ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hardcore


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich war ich gerade auf der Suche nach neuen Wallpaper für meine Sammlung, als mir dieses grenzgeniale Meisterwerk unterkam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lang lebe die dragonball uncut version ^^


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Ghettos in Deutschland^^



Nicht mehr


----------



## Kyrador (25. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nur noch idioten auf dieser welt. bwahahaha



Also, ich find Idioten, die Symbole (z.B. das Multiplikationszeichen) weglassen, viel dümmer...

Sinnvollerweise wäre die allererste Formel nämlich 48 / (2*(9+3))...

Aber was eindeutig zu formulieren ist ja voll oldschool...


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

Mathematik ist ein paar tausend Jahre alt und das Multiplikationszeichen vor ner Klammer wegzulassen ist sehr üblich und macht man vermutlich auch schon etwa so lange wies sie gibt, vor allem bei längeren Aufgaben. Ebenfalls schreibt man im Normalfall auch nicht "2*x+10" sondern "2x+10".

Wenn wir grad dabei sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Also, ich find Idioten, die Symbole (z.B. das Multiplikationszeichen) weglassen, viel dümmer...
> 
> Sinnvollerweise wäre die allererste Formel nämlich 48 / (2*(9+3))...
> 
> Aber was eindeutig zu formulieren ist ja voll oldschool...



Das ist eine gängige Schreibweise und ganz, ganz "oldschool" ... mit dem Begriff "Idioten" sollte man manchmal etwas vorsichtiger umgehen; sonst kann sowas schnell auf einen selbst zurückfallen.


----------



## Kyrador (25. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das ist eine gängige Schreibweise und ganz, ganz "oldschool" ... mit dem Begriff "Idioten" sollte man manchmal etwas vorsichtiger umgehen; sonst kann sowas schnell auf einen selbst zurückfallen.



Noch nie programmiert? Eine der wichtigsten Anforderungen an guten Quellcode ist die gute Verständlichkeit für andere Personen. Dann lieber kleinlich sein und alle Zeichen setzen, wodurch der andere sofort kapiert, was ist, anstatt eventuell irritiert auf den Bildschirm zu gucken, wieso da jetzt was anderes rauskommt, es man erwartet hatte...


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Noch nie programmiert? Eine der wichtigsten Anforderungen an guten Quellcode ist die gute Verständlichkeit für andere Personen. Dann lieber kleinlich sein und alle Zeichen setzen, wodurch der andere sofort kapiert, was ist, anstatt eventuell irritiert auf den Bildschirm zu gucken, wieso da jetzt was anderes rauskommt, es man erwartet hatte...



Was hat das jetzt mit programmieren zu tun? Ich programmiere seit 4 Jahren und bin angehender Anwendungsentwickler. 
Dennoch mische ich mich nicht in mathematische Schreibregeln ein.
Fakt ist, es ist mathematisch korrekt und gängig das "mal" wegzulassen.

mfg


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Noch nie programmiert? Eine der wichtigsten Anforderungen an guten Quellcode ist die gute Verständlichkeit für andere Personen. Dann lieber kleinlich sein und alle Zeichen setzen, wodurch der andere sofort kapiert, was ist, anstatt eventuell irritiert auf den Bildschirm zu gucken, wieso da jetzt was anderes rauskommt, es man erwartet hatte...


Auch das muss man relativiert sehen. Eine gängige Schreibweise heute ist beispielsweise:

MyNumber zzz = GetNumber();
x = zzz != null ? zzz.X : 0;

im Gegensatz zu:
MyNumber zzz = GetNumber();
if( zzz != null)
{ x = zzz.X }
else
{ x = 0 }

Da gilt dann: In der Kürze liegt die Würze. Aber halt nur wenn lesbar.

Und auch in der Mathematik lässt man das Multiplikationszeichen oft weg, weils ne Menge Arbeit erspart und auch deutlich lesbarer ist. Die meisten Mathematik-Lehrer würden sagen: "Kürze immer so weit wie möglich, aber nur so weit wie sinnvoll."
Also schreibt und liest sich beispielsweise 10xyz besser als 10*x*y*z
oder auch 2(5+5)+10(5+5)-20(5+5) besser als 2*(5+5)+10*(5+5)-20*(5+5)


Edit: Fehler korrigiert.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Noch nie programmiert?



Das ist etwas völlig anderes. Programmierung erfordert eine eindeutige Schreibweise - die dann z. B. in "Basic" so völlig unsinnig aussieht (erkläre das bitte einem Mathematiker oder einem Schüler, der sowas noch nie gesehen hat):

x=x+1

Ja, das ist völlig "logisch" und "verständlich"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

ALTER könnt ihr mal hier wieder Bilder posten ? Macht doch nen Mathe-Thread auf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

bwahahahaha

btw nsfw (kein plan wie spoiler geht. shame on me)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


apfelkuchen ist überbewertet ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

Ich schäme mich, aber für Pewdz poste ich einen 9fag-post.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

Ist etwas länger, aber wirklich einen Blick wert.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

sowas gibts auch nur in japsen comivs


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ist etwas länger, aber wirklich einen Blick wert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was bringt dich daran nun zum lachen?

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich denke es soll nicht zum lachen sein, sondern einfach mal der breiten Öffentlichkeit nähergebracht. Ich versteh zwar nicht was es mit dem "Monster" auf sich hat (vielleicht gibts da noch ne Vorgeschichte oder so), aber die Geschichte an sich mit dem kompletten Lebenszyklus ist schon rührend.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Juli 2012)

Ich kann manche Bilder vom Comic garnicht erkennen bzw. weiß nicht was dort dargestellt ist ^^


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich denke es soll nicht zum lachen sein, sondern einfach mal der breiten Öffentlichkeit nähergebracht. Ich versteh zwar nicht was es mit dem "Monster" auf sich hat (vielleicht gibts da noch ne Vorgeschichte oder so), aber die Geschichte an sich mit dem kompletten Lebenszyklus ist schon rührend.



Dagegen habe ich auch nichts gesagt.

Trotzdem lautet der Thread doch "Welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen?" oder nicht.

Wie hier nicht klugscheissen, nur gibt es doch sicher genug andere Threads für sowas.  

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2012)

@Mufy
Öhm genau genommen gibt es keinen Thread der sich nennt welche Bilder bewegen euch oder bringen euch fast zum weinen sind aber schön anzusehen.


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> @Mufy
> Öhm genau genommen gibt es keinen Thread der sich nennt welche Bilder bewegen euch oder bringen euch fast zum weinen sind aber schön anzusehen.



Na dann wird es Zeit dass sich darum jemand kümmert. 

mfg


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Na dann wird es Zeit dass sich darum jemand kümmert.
> 
> mfg



Nö weil es dafür nicht genug solche Bilder gibt die paar weniger die hier gepostet sind nicht genug für einen ganzen Thread und abgesehen davon who the fucks cares, ob jetzt hier ein Bild mal nicht lustig sondern traurig ist, dann schauts euch halt net an war ja sogar in nem Spoiler.


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> [...] dann schauts euch halt net an war ja sogar in nem Spoiler.



Und der Spoiler hat mir gesagt "hier ist kein lustiges Bild"?

mfg


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Und der Spoiler hat mir gesagt "hier ist kein lustiges Bild"?
> 
> mfg



Mach doch nicht so ein Theater draus. Es werden auch dauernd Lieder in den YT-Thread gepostet also von dem her.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Was bringt dich daran nun zum lachen?
> 
> mfg



Das hier ist der Bilderthread und kein Labermecker-Thread. Dafür haben wir sogar fünf (!) Stück. Was regt euch auf, Worüber freut ihr euch, Ich habe da was neues, Guten Morgähn und den Nachtschwärmer. Aber wie gesagt, nur einen Bilderthread.

Apropos Bilderthread... bevor du wieder meckerst poste ich liebe was lustiges.



Spoiler



Achtung, lang und lustig!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Das hier ist der Bilderthread und kein Labermecker-Thread. Dafür haben wir sogar fünf (!) Stück. Was regt euch auf, Worüber freut ihr euch, Ich habe da was neues, Guten Morgähn und den Nachtschwärmer. Aber wie gesagt, nur einen Bilderthread.
> 
> Apropos Bilderthread... bevor du wieder meckerst poste ich liebe was lustiges.



Das sich alle immer dirket angegriffen fühlen. 

Aber der Comic-Strip ist geil. 

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

Ihr mit eurem Off Topic Gedöns -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (26. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Noch nie programmiert? Eine der wichtigsten Anforderungen an guten Quellcode ist die gute Verständlichkeit für andere Personen.



Achwas. Quellcode der hart zu schreiben war, soll auch hart zu lesen sein


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hört auf zu reden.. alle! 
Keine Posts ohne Bilder.

Bei der Mathe aufgabe hätte ich aber auch meine zweifel

a/b(x-y) kann man auch als a* b[sup]-1[/sup] * (x-y) lesen, nicht als a* (b * (x-y))[sup]-1[/sup]. der schrägstrich ist, bei fehlenden klammern, völlig ungenügend als kompletter bruchstrich über den ganzen ausdruck


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NEEEEEED :3


----------



## odinxd (27. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> ....



Hihi, "Alder Schokolade" wie geil 

ich weiss 9gag ist verpöhnt aber ich könnt mich kringelig lachen teilweise:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch ein großes Bild ^^


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (27. Juli 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Spoiler



http://9gag.com/gag/4865424



Ich weiß nicht. Irgendwie musste ich lachen. Auch wenn es vielleicht für manche nicht lustig erscheint... Aber das ist verdammt gut. 

mfg


----------



## Kyrador (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn man Witze selbst erklären muss...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (27. Juli 2012)




----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
herrlich


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt? Kein malochen? Oder bin ich blind?

mfg


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Doch ist da bisschen über pläuschken


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Doch ist da bisschen über pläuschken



Ah. Danke. 

mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bud Ranjij und Terence Kuddar


----------



## Saji (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Doch ist da bisschen über pläuschken



Ist doch eigentlich faszinierend wie viele von diesen Wörtern sich in meinem Wortschatz befinden.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich faszinierend wie viele von diesen Wörtern sich in meinem Wortschatz befinden.



Dito^^ Westfälisch hat aber noch anderen Wortschatz


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2012)

Bitterböse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Doch ist da bisschen über pläuschken



Wo gibt es das Poster? Wäre Ideal für meine Chefin, die kommt aus Bayern und die könnte das echt brauchen für ihr kabuff ^^


----------



## iShock (28. Juli 2012)

ja ne will nich das bild -_-


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Wo gibt es das Poster? Wäre Ideal für meine Chefin, die kommt aus Bayern und die könnte das echt brauchen für ihr kabuff ^^



Gibts in so'nem Comic Shopp hier in Hagen. Kriegt man bestimmt aber auch bei Nanu Nana oder so


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. Juli 2012)

Für alle Macfags da draußen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (29. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erklärung bitte, außer dem Typen der überrascht guckt seh ich nix ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juli 2012)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/sudden-clarity-clarence


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> http://knowyourmeme....larity-clarence



Verrückter Scheiss


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

Ich check das mit den boobies nicht D:


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juli 2012)

dann google mal booby trap :S


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

So ne verarsche, heisst booby und gar nicht mit boobies zu tun :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> So ne verarsche, heisst booby und gar nicht mit boobies zu tun :<



Es sind Sprengfallen. ^^

Der Umwelt zu Liebe: sagt nein zu Plastiktüten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und dass das ein Fake ist, sieht man ja sowieso:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

» schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erste was mir auffiel *you're. Dann beim Comment musste ich lachen, auch wenn ich den schon kenne. 

mfg


----------



## Alux (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich irwie lustig

Hier der Link zur ganzen Story click it!!


----------



## Saji (30. Juli 2012)

Alux, ohne die USA hätten wir Europäer nichts zu lachen. *g*


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2012)

ohne die usa hätte der rest von Europa nix zu lachen höhöhöhöh


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gnihihi


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (31. Juli 2012)

Ist heute bzw. gestern auf deutsch im Gesichtsbuch rumgeteil worden.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Das tut schon fast körperlich weh.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Du hast da was im Gesicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Das tut schon fast körperlich weh Teil 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

statt holi open air:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2012)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ist heute bzw. gestern auf deutsch im Gesichtsbuch rumgeteil worden.


bei mir nich. Alle von imgur geklaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Juli 2012)

Hi @ichbinnichtschuld wo ist da der Witz, lache meist über alles aber das wenn es der Name sein soll  doppel Facepalm x10 also wirklich.


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

biatch!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hi @ichbinnichtschuld wo ist da der Witz, lache meist über alles aber das wenn es der Name sein soll  doppel Facepalm x10 also wirklich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

hätte eher aud sasha grey getippt als darstellerin ^^


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bahaha xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Highgrunt (3. August 2012)

Ich mache mich auch mal schuldig darin 9gag zu posten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (3. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (3. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chrissy22 (3. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und http://bit.ly/OO4x3d  ;-)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. August 2012)

Bei Cthulhu würd ich rangehen. = )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (4. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (4. August 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei solch einer signatur sollte man eigentlich wissen, dass man von jener seite nicht hotlinkt.

btt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. August 2012)

war zu faul ums über imageshack zu machen, ausserdem haben wir hier eh gleich ne neue seite bevor der link 404 geht. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (5. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (5. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (5. August 2012)

Ich denke jeder, der mit 5 Jahren mal ein "Matrosenkostüm" anziehen musste kann DAS nachfühlen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Japaner :S


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bwahahahaha *indekunggeh*


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> Japaner :S





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2012)

Word.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olympia 2012, Wasserball: Elisa Casanova 100 kg, 1,85 m - genannt "die kleine Eli"


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. August 2012)

Tja zu spät. Curiosity ist gelandet. Aber der Mars hatte vorher 8 Monate Zeit zum wegrennen... war er wohl zu langsam.


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (9. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (10. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (10. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (10. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




---




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (10. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (10. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Beeindruckende Hardware:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (10. August 2012)

Die untere Katze macht mir irgendwie etwas angst Oo


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. August 2012)

Verstehe nicht ganz was das soll und was daran lustig wäre.


----------



## Saji (11. August 2012)

Das ist das ultraflexible Sturmgewehr "Katz-Ratatata", welches ihr Ziel, sofern es einmal erfasst wurde, nicht wieder verliert!


----------



## ego1899 (11. August 2012)

Hoffentlich is sie bald vorbei die dämliche Olympiade... -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (11. August 2012)

2 girls 1 cup.


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich is sie bald vorbei die dämliche Olympiade... -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und was zum tread ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neue haltegriffe in japans u bahn ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (11. August 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht ganz was das soll und was daran lustig wäre.



Lass' Dich mal "fremdbewegen" und dabei automatisch mit reiner unbewußter Körperkontrolle Dein Ziel nicht aus den Augen verlieren....

Das ist absolut faszinierend: Katze sieht etwas und fokussiert darauf, wobei jede willkürliche Körperbewegung des "Besitzers" keinen Einfluß auf den Fokus-Bereich der Katze hat. Stell' Dir mal vor, jemand bewegt Deinen Körper willkürlich vom "Augenziel" weg - die Katze gleicht das sofort ohne Unterbrechung aus; der Blickwinkel ist jederzeit "fest".

Mach das mal als Mensch - geht nicht; bist sofort abgelenkt, wenn Du Dich nicht darauf bewußt konzentrierst (und selbst dann erreichst Du nicht das Ergebnis der Katze)! Bei der Katze ist das völlig "automatisch"! Ein Grund mehr, diese Viecher zu lieben....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lache immer noch


----------



## Jordin (12. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (12. August 2012)

Öhm...ich war schon paar mal in der Therme Erding und muss sagen, dass selbst ich als Mann das Teil nicht rutschen würde weil es mir zu heftig ist.


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (12. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich is sie bald vorbei die dämliche Olympiade... -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pfui..digitales ausräumen im zeitalter von abführmitteln ?!


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> pfui..digitales ausräumen im zeitalter von abführmitteln ?!



pfui Bilder zitiren!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer der geilsten Horatio-Witze!


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. August 2012)

small fire arms



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (14. August 2012)

Der war hier schon mal


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Der war hier schon mal



Glaub sogar von mir xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2012)

Spider Can, Spider Can. Does whatever a Spider Can ... can. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2012)

...sean?


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

ka - ob der tsw spielt ^^

hier übrigens der tread - screenshot nur gemacht falls der gelöscht wird ^^

http://forums-de.thesecretworld.com/showthread.php?t=2697


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ololol


----------



## Ellesmere (15. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh, nicht schon wieder ein Kuß...


----------



## Olliruh (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wtf?


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Er griff erst nach 75min ein? Dann hat es ihm wohl auch gefallen!


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

wie ich das bild mal eben vor 2 mins ebenfalls gesehen habe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


iwie krank, wenn mans mal genauer betrachtet


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

das andere bild was ich lustig fand wär eher was fürn nachtschwärmer ^^


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

ich kann mir schon denken welches, wenns denn von 9gag ist ^^
kannste ja nachher posten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bwahahaha


omg wie geil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NEEEEEEIN! WIIIIIIIILLLLSSSSSSSSSON!


----------



## iShock (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAS wird mein neues Lebensmotto! xD


Und das:

... ist ja mal mehr als geil.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. August 2012)

Das Hamburger bild bringt mich mal wieder zum weinen. ein absolut grotten schlechtes englisch.
ein mann hat also einen ganzen tag um einen hamburger zu essen.


----------



## Ogil (17. August 2012)

Leute die woertlich uebersetzen und sich dann ueber eine normale und sogar korrekte englische Redewendung aufregen bringen mich auch zum lachen. Zumal sich der Spruch direkt auf ein Zitat bezieht was da geht "Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach him how to fish and he'll eat forever."


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

der komische typ mit dem geschwollenen gesicht ist ein internetmeme

in dem meme gehts um sätze wenn man unter drogen steht die machen keinen sinn und sind auf jedenfall falsch in der rechtschreibung


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

obvious kamsi is obvious ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stimmt iwie ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (17. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Leute die woertlich uebersetzen und sich dann ueber eine normale und sogar korrekte englische Redewendung aufregen bringen mich auch zum lachen. Zumal sich der Spruch direkt auf ein Zitat bezieht was da geht "Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach him how to fish and he'll eat forever."



Give a man a fish, you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish, you feed him for a lifetime.

das hier ist das richtige zitat welches auch deutlich mehr sinn macht.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

dann ignorier es einfach, anstatt dich drüber aufzuregen. und spam hier nich im ot rum.
das eskaliert hier gerne mal zum flamewar, und dann hast du ganz schlechte karten. es ist eben ein meme und wenn du es nicht verstehst, versuch es zu verstehen oder lass es.

btt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Saji (17. August 2012)

Weniger Flames und mehr Bilder, meine Damen und Herren!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. August 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, spielt man bei Slender doch ne Frau und keinen Mann?


----------



## The Bang (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Haha EPIC


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2012)

Trolol viel Spaß beim Warten. Ist wieder bei der GC 2008 in Leipzig, waren ca. 3 Stunden Wartezeit für 5min Wotlk spielen. Oo


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. August 2012)

Die Wartezeiten auf den Schildern ist übertrieben. Als wir letztes Jahr direkt nach Öffnung der Türen zu BF3 gestürmt sind, wurde dort ein Schild mit 7 Std. aufgestellt. Nach weniger als 4 waren wir dran.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

ehm nach öffnung der türen hast du 4 std oder minuten gewartet?
sowas wär es mir nicht wert. in leipzsch fand ich die wartezeiten, selbst zur letzten messe seeeeehr moderat


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> wurde dort ein Schild mit 7 Std. aufgestellt. Nach weniger als 4 waren wir dran.


----------



## Olliruh (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

wtf........


----------



## Saji (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wtf........






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




says all...


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (18. August 2012)

Wochenende \o/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was macht ihr so?

Edit zum "AWWWW"-Machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Kampfhund"; schnullernd!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (19. August 2012)

Ich entschuldige mich schon mal im Voraus das das folgende Bild nicht lustig, sondern einfach nur mega niedlich ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Bang (19. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


GENIAL haha ich bin ja Ludolf Fan einfach nur Lustig wie Mhaire schaut und reagiert hat.


----------



## Reflox (19. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (19. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

assuming direct control!


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da muss man sofort an "Vom Institut XY kontrolliert" denken.


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


diese ironie ^^ herrlich


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lustig [...]  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

die klauen eh alle untereinander. am ende ises wayne. außerdem poste und schau ich auch net jeden tag auf 9gag alle 5 seiten neuer bilder durch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. August 2012)

stimmt wohl  sieht man immer wie bei webfail 90% die imgur bilder des vortages sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (22. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> lustig wie alles von imgur kommt hier ein paar tage später wieder von 9gag kommt



Bitte nicht schon wieder. Der Thread heißt "welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen?" und nicht "wo ist das Bild zu erst erschienen?". Und ja, dieser Post kommt rein OT ohne Bild daher, nicht das ich mich am Ende wieder als 9irgendwas beschimpfen lassen muss.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (22. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> [SOAD-Bild]



You Sir, won the internet!  Sehr geil...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder. Der Thread heißt "welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen?" und nicht "wo ist das Bild zu erst erschienen?". Und ja, dieser Post kommt rein OT ohne Bild daher, nicht das ich mich am Ende wieder als 9irgendwas beschimpfen lassen muss.


damn zuviel bildfreier ot.. ich nems wieder raus   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. August 2012)

gute nacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hammer wie der abgeht ^^


----------



## Saji (23. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Om nom nom nom 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

nsfw


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

b*tch please!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2012)

_Auch wenns nicht zum lachen ist..einfach geil.. :-o : _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (23. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nsfw
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ist doch nichts ! - das hier viel mir mal vor einer ganzen weile auf x_x


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

das wirkt aber nur mit brazzers logo ^^
ja das bild kenn ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich habe keinen plan wieso, aber es stimmt..... bekloppte katze. gerade meine.... die reagiert sogar, wenn man auf ne dose klopft


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wie ich gerade in schallendem gelächter ausgebrochen bin. omg ich kann echt nicht mehr. und die spinner regen sich über eine zu schwere deutsche sprache auf.
einfach nur herrlich. bwahahahaha


----------



## MasterXoX (24. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Auch wenns nicht zum lachen ist..einfach geil.. :-o : _
> 
> [Bild]



Gibts das auch in Wallpaper Größe?


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2012)

_Musst mal googlen - ist das Studio von Hans Zimmer..kein Wunder das der so geile "Mukke" macht.. ;-)_


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (24. August 2012)

W00t? Ernsthaft? :O
Na in dem Studio würde ich auch den einen oder anderen epischen Soundtrack (Achtung Wortwitz) Zusammen-zimmer-n 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. August 2012)

Aww yeah  http://wallpaper.goodfon.com/image/154526-5380x3666.jpg
Ganze 13 MB


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Aww yeah
> Ganze 13 MB



ich seh da kein problem, war in 3 sekunden geladen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





u need to explain masterxox 
oder handelt es sich um einen als inetexplorer getarnten pr0nordner?


----------



## MasterXoX (24. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Extra für Vaddi drauf, Mozilla sei ja zu kompliziert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

du lässt deinen vater an deinen rechner?   
alter müssen deine sachen gut gesichert sein ^^ iykwim



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> du lässt deinen vater an deinen rechner?
> alter müssen deine sachen gut gesichert sein ^^ iykwim



Naja ich hab nichts zu verbergen 
So jetzt mehr Bilder weniger smalltalk 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

der köter ist der burner. ich hab mich gestern schon drüber bepisst



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Suckbefehl? Der heisst Saftbefehl!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. August 2012)

öhhh also ich checke das nicht wer weis bitte melden ^^


----------



## Legendary (25. August 2012)

Hastn Prob mitm Boss?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hastn Prob mitm Boss?



nö aber mit jung,brutal,gutaussehend


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nö aber mit jung,brutal,gutaussehend



Mitternacht war geil :l




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

komisch, in den dinger penn ich immer ein. die belegschaft guckt dann immer so verdutzt 

mago hab was im aufreger hinterlassen


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


No one gives a flying feather!


----------



## Blasto (25. August 2012)

[attachment=12846obby is....png]

:') ich kann icht mehr


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> No one gives a flying feather!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (25. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2012)

Ogil, das Bild ist doof, die Mauer wurde gebaut, aber der Flughafen wird doch nie fertig xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2012)

Das Bild über mir ist dumm... denn dann würden sie im Endeffekt einen nahezu perfekten Flughafen errichten...


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

es geht um den grossflughafen in berlin der eingentlich seit nem vierteljahr fertig sein sollte und jetzt erst ende 2013 fertig wird weil das wowereit lieber auf modemessen geht und so

kommt halt nichts gutes raus wenn schwule in der politik sind siehe wowreit und westerwelle


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

du meinst powereit und westerwave?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

lulz


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kommt halt nichts gutes raus wenn schwule in der politik sind siehe wowreit und westerwelle


Toll, mir hat letztens ein Türke einen Döner verkauft. Also sind jetzt alle Türken Dönerverkäufer?


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

nö die verkaufen auch gemüse 

und gibt auch deutschte dönerläden ^^

es ist halt nur sah wenn der bürgermeister lieber auf modemessen geht statt sich um den grossflughafen zu kümmern und andere sachen macht die ein nicht schwuler politiker nicht macht läuft was falsch 

es gab zum bsp in den leeren hallen wo die modemesse drinne war ein privatangebot das dort was ausgebaut wird das die wirtschaft helfen sollte ganzjährig aber er wollte lieber 1 woche im jahr seine modemesse da und sonst stand die hallen leer


----------



## Saji (26. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es geht um den grossflughafen in berlin der eingentlich seit nem vierteljahr fertig sein sollte und jetzt erst ende 2013 fertig wird weil das wowereit lieber auf modemessen geht und so
> 
> kommt halt nichts gutes raus wenn schwule in der politik sind siehe wowreit und westerwelle



Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob du nur doof oder schwulenfeindlich und doof bist.


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2012)

war ja klar das du dich wieder meldest ^^ hast wohl das mit den addons bei tsw noch nicht verkraftet und immer noch hass auf mich ^^

schwulenfeindlich ist nen zu hartes wort find ich - kannste ganz viele andere leute fragen das die 2 halt nichts in der politik zu suchen haben und in den printmedien steht das selbe übrigens

aber lassen wir das der tread geht eh zu sehr ins ot 

wollte den leuten nur erklären auf was sich ogils bild halt bezieht


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2012)

Deine Erklärung ist allerdings noch unsinniger als das Bild ansich...


----------



## vollmi (26. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es ist halt nur sah wenn der bürgermeister lieber auf modemessen geht statt sich um den grossflughafen zu kümmern und andere sachen macht die ein nicht schwuler politiker nicht macht läuft was falsch



Was hat dass denn mit Schwul zu tun? Als Hetero wäre er vielleicht lieber an Fussballspiele oder Automessen gegangen.
Das Resultat wär dasselbe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. August 2012)

Haha ist das geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es ist halt nur sah wenn der bürgermeister lieber auf modemessen geht statt sich um den grossflughafen zu kümmern und andere sachen macht die ein nicht schwuler politiker nicht macht läuft was falsch




was hat den wowereit damit zu tun das der nicht fertig wird. ka was du da glaubst was er da machen könnte O.o hingehen und dudu mitm finger winken?das ding war doch fast fertig, irgend ne planungs/baufirma hatte brandschutzt vergimpt und wowereit ist schuld? komm mal in der realität an





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2012)

Was soll der rote Punkt auf dem Tisch darstellen? Oo


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2012)

das ist der punkt von einem laserpointer womit man katzen verückt macht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Was soll der rote Punkt auf dem Tisch darstellen? Oo


katze hat den laserpointer gefangen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kommt halt nichts gutes raus wenn schwule in der politik sind siehe wowreit und westerwelle



Genau, ziehen wir mal alle Schwulen über einen Kamm. Und wieso sollte das etwas genau mit der Sexualität zutun haben?
Idiot.


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

Ich glaube er wollte damit sagen, Westerwelle hat nichts geschafft ausser sich als Homosexuellen zu outen und eher feminimen Tätigkeiten nachgeht, statt sich um anderes zu kümmern.


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2012)

lassen wir das thema doch ruhen 

das gleich die leute alle so empfindlich sind es gibt halt bis jetzt kein positives bsp ich habe bis jetzt nur negatives über die 2 halt gelesen so schlagzeilen wie "airportchaos aber wowereit geht lieber auf modemesse" usw

oder westerwelle mit seiner wirtschaftpolitik 

die beiden haben in der politik und wirtschaft halt mehr schaden angerichtet als andere politiker

selbst sarazin hat mit seinen büchern nicht soviel schaden gemacht

jo genau das mein ich reflox aber viele denken gleich ich wär schwulenfeindlich nur weil ich nicht politisch korrekt bin


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> "airportchaos aber wowereit geht lieber auf modemesse"


deutschlands renommierteste zeitung?


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2012)

nö

seriöse regionalzeitungungen

lassen wir die diskussion oder verschieben wir sie im smalltalk tread 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2012)

richtig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit 4 Jahren spiele ich nur einen Charakter und der ist Gnomenmage...endlich kommt die Rache!


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. August 2012)

Hahahahah, einfach göttlich, ehrlich, wirklich göttlich! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und diese Jesus-verarsche wird nie langweilig... xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiss man macht normalerweise keine Bilderquotes, aber an diesem Bild find ich vor allem lustig, dass der Junge ganz links im Bild wohl der Aussenseiter der Truppe ist  (und lustig daran find ich nicht das Wortspiel...)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. August 2012)

» schrieb:


> Und diese Jesus-verarsche wird nie langweilig... xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

um das verfälschte zitat von oben mal aufzugreifen


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler



bevor wer fragt was es mit dem datum zu tun hat: an dem tag ist paul von hindenburg gestorben


----------



## Zonalar (27. August 2012)

Ja also ich will ja kein Spassverderber sein. Aber muss es ein Jesus-Hitler-Vergleich sein?
Ich meine... wirklich? .__.


----------



## yves1993 (27. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> schwulenfeindlich ist nen zu hartes wort find ich



Nein das trifft es ganz gut. Sonst hättest du so eine zurückgebliebene Antwort nicht gegeben. Wenn du Politiker beschimpfen willst dann tu das so. Aber dich jetzt rausreden hilft auch nicht weiter.

Solche Poster wie Du sind der Grund warum eine Zeit lang hier Gästeaccounts nicht mehr posten durften. (Mich wundert gerade stark wieso es überhaupt wieder eingeführt wurde...)

Allgemein machen solche Aussagen es einigen Menschen immer schwerer sich überhaupt im Leben zu akzeptieren nur durch eine Gesellschaft die sich wehement dagegen wehrt sich in der hinsicht mal weiterzuentwickeln und der Zeit nachzugehen.

Ich verfasse diese OT Antwort weil sowas nicht spurlos an mir vorbei geht.

Das soll sowieso eher allgemein gelten. Nicht nur auf dich bezogen, sonst kommst du wahrscheinlich auf die Idee ich würde zu weit gehen. Genau das Gegenteil ist an sich der Fall, es wird nicht stark genug dagegen vorgegangen.

@Topic um auch mal wieder was beizutragen was nicht nur von 9gag stammt, was mir die Lust an diesem Thread übrigens vergrault hat seit der Boom mit der Seite angefangen hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und in den printmedien steht das selbe übrigens



Ach? Ich hab in der FAZ oder FTD noch nichts diesbezüglich gelesen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (28. August 2012)

Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lol ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (28. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. August 2012)

Also ich mag 9Gag  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

So schläft 

<<-- der auch öfters nur auf einer ebenen fläche


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. August 2012)

Wer übersetzt eigentlich die Wulffmorgenthaler Strips?


----------



## Wynn (30. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



bwahahahahaha


----------



## Olliruh (30. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

but but...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


oh ja. nur allzu oft


----------



## Fremder123 (31. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2012)

lol^^


----------



## Apuh (31. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (31. August 2012)

Eben bei Gw2 entdeckt, ich fands genial 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (31. August 2012)

Jaa ich weiß, es heißt welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen aber was bitte ist daran witzig? Spielspezifische unlustige Mutterwitze?


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Jaa ich weiß, es heißt welche Bilder bringen EUCH zum lachen aber was bitte ist daran witzig? Spielspezifische unlustige Mutterwitze?



Mich beschleicht die Vermutung, dass die nicht mal lustig sind wenn man sie versteht. Ich meine, die die ich verstanden habe sind nicht wirklich der kracher :I


----------



## orkman (31. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mich beschleicht die Vermutung, dass die nicht mal lustig sind wenn man sie versteht. Ich meine, die die ich verstanden habe sind nicht wirklich der kracher :I



da liegt das problem ... man kann die witze nicht noch komplizierter und dadurch lustiger machen , sonst wuerde sie gar keiner mehr verstehen ... auch wenns eben asura sind ... 
ich frage mich zum beispiel wieso soviele leute the big bang theory cool finden ( ich find sie natuerlich toll ), jedoch verstehen die wenigsten nur alle witze ;(


----------



## Wynn (31. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (1. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. September 2012)

uhhhhhh ^^


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (2. September 2012)

Spoiler






Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Das auch schon jemanden aufgefallen ist 
Die haben doch auch früher gezeigt wie man den Kopierschutz umgehen kann.
Und wo man die Cracks dafür bekommt usw.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. September 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2012)




----------



## Alux (2. September 2012)

I don't get it


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

schau dir das bild genau an ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. September 2012)

in der untersten chat zeile schreibt pinkywarbucks doch was los ist


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nich das neuste. hat mich aber erheitert.


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoP78 (2. September 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es geht um den grossflughafen in berlin der eingentlich seit nem vierteljahr fertig sein sollte und jetzt erst ende 2013 fertig wird weil das wowereit lieber auf modemessen geht und so
> 
> kommt halt nichts gutes raus wenn schwule in der politik sind siehe wowreit und westerwelle



Kann man so homophobes Pack bitte bannen?


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2012)




----------



## M1ghtymage (3. September 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Kann man so homophobes Pack bitte bannen?



Ja, bitte macht alles 100% politisch korrekt und bannt alle, die mit Blondinen-/Frauen-/Schwulen-/Lesben-/Ostfriesen-/Franzosen-/Schotten-/Beamtenwitzen kommen. Macht auch kein Spaß so und ich fühle mich belästigt und lasse das in einem Internetforum raus. Das wird das Netz nachhaltig bestimmt beeinflussen und die Menschen belehren.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja, bitte macht alles 100% politisch korrekt und bannt alle, die mit Blondinen-/Frauen-/Schwulen-/Lesben-/Ostfriesen-/Franzosen-/Schotten-/Beamtenwitzen kommen. Macht auch kein Spaß so und ich fühle mich belästigt und lasse das in einem Internetforum raus. Das wird das Netz nachhaltig bestimmt beeinflussen und die Menschen belehren.


pfui wir wollen das doch nich schonwieder aufwärmen, vor allem nicht in diesem thread. Kamsi war da gerade wenig witzig, das ist schon eher als fehler einzuordnen. Aber selbst wenn ich seine meinung nicht teile, kann ich ihm nicht sagen das er fan werden soll. Solange er andere damit in ruhe lässt, soll und kann jeder denken was er will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja, bitte macht alles 100% politisch korrekt und bannt alle, die mit Blondinen-/Frauen-/Schwulen-/Lesben-/Ostfriesen-/Franzosen-/Schotten-/Beamtenwitzen kommen. Macht auch kein Spaß so und ich fühle mich belästigt und lasse das in einem Internetforum raus. Das wird das Netz nachhaltig bestimmt beeinflussen und die Menschen belehren.



Nein das muss alles politisch korrekt sein! Naja bis später, ich geh mal mein Auto in Polen besuchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. September 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> pfui wir wollen das doch nich schonwieder aufwärmen, vor allem nicht in diesem thread. Kamsi war da gerade wenig witzig, das ist schon eher als fehler einzuordnen. Aber selbst wenn ich seine meinung nicht teile, kann ich ihm nicht sagen das er fan werden soll. Solange er andere damit in ruhe lässt, soll und kann jeder denken was er will.



Tut mir Leid, ich hab das natürlich aufgerollt und kein anderer.


----------



## Jordin (3. September 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Kann man so homophobes Pack bitte bannen?



Apropos "Pack": Süß wie sich der pseudomoralistische Mob versucht sich hier zu profilieren - und das auch noch gewissermaßen schafft O.o 
Gott gibt immer die volle Punktzahl!


Schon klar, wir sind alle so tolerant, dass wir es nicht mal ertragen können, wenn jemand nicht politisch korrekt daher quatscht ...

Eine Runde kotzen für mich und Mistgabeln und Fackeln für alle anderen, die fast vor Freude zerspringen, 
weil alle auf einen rumhacken können, ohne dabei als anorchide %@!!%§ entlarvt zu werden! 
YAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (3. September 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Schon klar, wir sind alle so tolerant, dass wir es nicht mal ertragen können, wenn jemand nicht politisch korrekt daher quatscht ...



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "politisch nicht korrekt" und "Feindlichkeit gegenüber Minderheiten". Es hat durchaus seinen Grund, warum Kamsi schon öfters wegen Ausdrücken wie "Analratten" in die Kritik geraten ist, so daß ich schon bei ihm verdrängte Homosexualität vermutete. Niemand hier schreibt so oft was gegen die Schwuchteln (siehste - das ist nicht politisch korrekt) wie Kamsi!

Eure Verteidigung trifft da überhaupt nicht den Kern...

Bild vergessen - und auch nicht wirklich "politisch korrekt", aber diskriminierungsfrei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ... Bild ...


Hello, Mr Freeman!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein das muss alles politisch korrekt sein! Naja bis später, ich geh mal mein Auto in Polen besuchen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ain't no party like a PewDiePie party!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (4. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. September 2012)

ey das ist echt NICHT witzig... ich hab mir beinahe in die Hosen gepinkelt O_O


----------



## Quentaros (4. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2012)

Spoiler






» schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Die Katze ist der Hammer... schon mal das ganze Vid gesehen


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Zum Thema Sommer und Gaming...
Lässt sich doch super verbinden... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (5. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Somewhere in the south in the land of the krauts


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2012)

vieleicht ne katholische schule


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. September 2012)

Wo ist der Witz? Darüber ist doch auch das Bild für ein Industriegebiet und es steht nicht extra nochmal dabei.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer cool bleiben!


----------



## Ellesmere (7. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (7. September 2012)

Kurzes OT: Wenn ich da an den Film (ich nenn's jetzt mal so) von Michael Moore denke scheint das mit den offenen Haustüren in Kanada nicht mal ein Vorurteil zu sein. ^^


----------



## Wynn (7. September 2012)

Neuköln ohne deutsche zu genial ^^

und wir mit bayern

und die drogen rinder XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (7. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (9. September 2012)

Oppa Gangnam Style!


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. September 2012)

Aua ist das böse mit Post'nam Pat. Aua Aua Aua


----------



## Zonalar (9. September 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> [Nyan-cat Bild]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spectacular!


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (10. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (12. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer tut denn so was?! Und warum?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Kundenrezesionen bei Amazon über Bettina Wulffs "Buch"
*Haw-Haw*
Da hilft auch keine Google-PR


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2012)

was für ne lernanstalt ist es den mit den matten ?

grundschule, hochschule, berufsschule studium ?

und amazon ist eh zu genial ^^

besonders die kunden die das kauften kauften auch


----------



## Fremder123 (12. September 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Die Kundenrezesionen bei Amazon über Bettina Wulffs "Buch"
> *Haw-Haw*
> Da hilft auch keine Google-PR


Scheinbar doch, wenn es Platz 1 der Verkaufscharts einnimmt. Gekauft ist gekauft, da nützt der eine Stern danach auch nix mehr.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaja die amys ^^


----------



## Jordin (12. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Scheinbar doch, wenn es Platz 1 der Verkaufscharts einnimmt. Gekauft ist gekauft, da nützt der eine Stern danach auch nix mehr.



Geld vergeht. Blamage bleibt.


----------



## EspCap (12. September 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Geld vergeht. Blamage bleibt.



Du tust ja gerade, als hätte die Frau einen Ruf zu verlieren gehabt. Ist selbiger ruiniert, lebt sich's bekanntlich ungeniert.


----------



## Noxiel (12. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. September 2012)

Gehts da igentlich um Unterwäsche oder den Frauen? Zweiteres würde ich kaufen...


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2012)

laut google übersetzung gehts um die neue polnische frühjahrs unterwäsche kollektion

ich krieg o2, hardwarewerbung, online stromvergleich aber nicht die werbung von davatar ^^

verdammt ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (12. September 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> Geld vergeht. Blamage bleibt.


Sie hat sicher nicht vor, eine zweite J. K. Rowling zu werden, also dürfte irgendein Ruf ihr egal sein, solange genug Kohle bei rumkommt - und das dürfte es nach der medialen Aufmerksamkeit der letzten Tage. Ich hasse die Wulffs wie die Pest, aber zugleich hab ich irgendwo auch wieder Respekt vor soviel offensichtlicher Unverfrorenheit. Was ich noch eher nicht verstehen kann ist die Bigotterie ob sie nun eine "Escort-Dame" war oder nicht. Selbst wenn seh ich da, grad in der heutigen Zeit, nichts schlimmes dran.

Aber mal wieder zum Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (12. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Du tust ja gerade, als hätte die Frau einen Ruf zu verlieren gehabt. Ist selbiger ruiniert, lebt sich's bekanntlich ungeniert.



 Schande ist genau wie Dummheit stapelbar ^^

 Und weil die Bettina das so gut kann, bin ich amüsiert.


----------



## Cragle (12. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jaja die amys ^^



Ist das nicht von IT Crowd? Sollte ich mir mal wieder anschauen


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. September 2012)

Cragle schrieb:


> Ist das nicht von IT Crowd? Sollte ich mir mal wieder anschauen



0118 999 881 999 119 7253! (Ja, ich hab das wirklich noch im Kopf )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IvtC37eXdP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




On topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



habe ebend die passende werbung zu deiner bekommen ^^ wobei das eingentlich eher nachtschwärmer thema wär ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2012)

Fifa 13 Demo ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2012)

der im rot/weissen trikot entzieht dem im schwarz/gelben trikot die seele durch den mund während er mit der linken hand durch den bauchnabel sich nach oben zum herz durcharbeitet um es rauszureissen und es zu essen damit er die stärke mitsammen der seele bekommt ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angry Birds - Abendland Edition


----------



## Saji (13. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> der im rot/weissen trikot entzieht dem im schwarz/gelben trikot die seele durch den mund während er mit der linken hand durch den bauchnabel sich nach oben zum herz durcharbeitet um es rauszureissen und es zu essen damit er die stärke mitsammen der seele bekommt ^^



Fifa 13 - Devil May Cry Edition? o.O

Da habe ich auch einmal meinen Adblocker auf buffed ausgemacht damit ich auch ein lustiges Werbebanner kriege, und was war? Ich werde von Werbung zugeschissen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, so kann's laufen. Aber ihn hier erwischt es immer noch am härtesten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2012)

mach doch bei der umfrage mit und verlang mehr erotik werbung auf buffed 

ich find solche umfragen immer witzig auszufüllen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Angry Birds - Abendland Edition



Info: Als Abendland wird unsere "Westliche Welt" bezeichnet, der Nahe Osten, Persien etc. werden eigentlich als "Morgenland" bezeichnet


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. September 2012)

> Info: Als Abendland wird unsere "Westliche Welt" bezeichnet, der Nahe Osten, Persien etc. werden eigentlich als "Morgenland" bezeichnet



Jojo, Wrynn geht davon aus das es doch ein Inside Job war. ;D


----------



## nitg (13. September 2012)

hehe, sind ja ein paar gute vertreter dabei hier


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2012)

Wrynn high as fuck, can't tell where the sun rises and shit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pepsi is the Coke.




Lol was mir grad so aufgefallen ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird zu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. September 2012)

Haha genial Reflox xD Ich musste 2x hingucken bis ich den gecheckt habe, aber jetzt bin ich wieder wach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und der hier is ja total genial




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (14. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. September 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol. made my day.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

"Two Lumps" - immer wieder toll (auch wenn beide Katzen, die für den Comic als Vorlage dienten, mittlerweile verstorben sind):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. September 2012)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zuerst dachte ich "Boah nicht dieses Drecksmeme schon wieder"
Dann musste ich herzlich lachen


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (16. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*... and Michael "Bully" Herbig.*


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2012)

I lol'd so hard! +1 für olli 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

wär das bild von 9gag würde da jetzt stehen "found the black guy" ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (17. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (17. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bevor jemand fragt


----------



## Noxiel (18. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2012)

es gibt im internet ein neues meme ^^ den missverstandenen gewöhnlichen muslim mann XD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> es gibt im internet ein neues meme ^^ den missverstandenen gewöhnlichen muslim mann XD



Das ist schon über ein Jahr alt und heißt "Ordinary Muslim Man" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2012)

axxo stand bei know your meme als neu da ^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (19. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Roflz ^^


----------



## Thoor (19. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashsupersaubernur1xwaschen (21. September 2012)

[attachment=12934:4509221_460s_v1.jpg][attachment=12934:4509221_460s_v1.jpg]


----------



## Saji (21. September 2012)

Brachte mich mich zum Lachen. Und zum Nachdenken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (21. September 2012)

Naja, wenn Passwörter nur aus 4 Wörtern bestehen, gibt es bei sagen wir mal 10000 Wörtern 10000[sup]4[/sup] mögliche Kombinationen, das sind dann 10.000.000.000.000.000 Kombinationen, also 10.000.000.000.000 Sekunden ... ok, ziemlich viel ...

Aber mit 25 Buchstaben ist es schon deutlich zu lang, meist hat man so zwischen 6 und 20 Zeichen, die man für ein Passwort verwenden darf :O

Und selbst mit einem "normalen" Passwort ist man relativ sicher, da die meisten Anbieter keine 1000 Anfragen pro Sekunde akzeptieren, sondern den Account vorher sperren. Oder halt nur eine Anfrage pro Sekunde oder so akzeptieren, denn wenn man sich vertippt, wird man mindestens eine Sekunde brauchen, um das Passwort neu einzugeben, sodass man als Mensch nichts merkt, der "Hacker" dafür aber eine Fehlermeldung bekommt, und zwar bei genau 999 von 1000 Anfragen pro Sekunde (auch wenn das Passwort korrekt sein sollte).

Jetzt hab ich natürlich kein Bild gepostet, aber egal^^


----------



## Saji (21. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Passwörter nur aus 4 Wörtern bestehen, gibt es bei sagen wir mal 10000 Wörtern 10000[sup]4[/sup] mögliche Kombinationen, das sind dann 10.000.000.000.000.000 Kombinationen, also 10.000.000.000.000 Sekunden ... ok, ziemlich viel ...



Wieder mal, gelinde gesagt, Bullshit die Rechnung.  Deine Rechnung setzt voraus das der Computer gezielt nach Wortkombinationen sucht. Wird er aber nicht machen. Bei einem Passwort mit einer Länge von 20 Zeichen gäbe es also 20^26 mögliche Kombinationen. Diese Zahl ist so groß das ich selber gerade nicht weiß wie viele Nullen da wären (Edit: 6,7108864 x 10^33, also ist es eine Zahl mit 34 Nullen, siehe unten*). Ich weiß nur das sich aus den 2000 gebräuchlichsten Wörtern rund 16 Trillionen Passwörter bilden lassen würden. 

Aber das Wichtigste! Nie ein Passwort mehr als einmal verwenden. Und warum sollte ich mir zig Passwörter wie "tR0mp3te#" merken, wenn Passwörter im Stile von hausgaragepanzerfeuer viel effektiver sind? Und bevor wieder Geflamed wird, ich kenne euch doch: das ist natürlich kein Allheilmittel gegen Hacker. Es deckt nur den einfachsten Fall ab in dem ein Computer versucht das Passwort zu erraten. Gegen Spyware hilft auch ein 100 Zeichen langes Passwort nichts!

*)


Spoiler



Es sind genau 67.108.864.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 verschiedene Kombinationen aus Buchstaben möglich!



Achja:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung setzt voraus das der Computer gezielt nach Wortkombinationen sucht.


Solche Sachen hier gibts aus bloßen zufall wa 
http://g0tmi1k.blogspot.de/2011/06/dictionaries-wordlists.html
18-in-1 Liste 5 mrd passwörter, ein großer teil wörter und zusammengesetzte wörter





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (22. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Es sind genau 67.108.864.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 verschiedene Kombinationen aus Buchstaben möglich!



Ok mal in Worte gefasst.

67 Quintilliarden 108 Quintillionen 864 Quadrilliarden verschieden Kombinationen. 
Naja, also nicht ganz soviele.


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

Du musst aber bei 20 Buchstaben 26[sup]20[/sup] rechnen, nicht 20[sup]26[/sup]. Da kommt dann 19 928 148 895 209 409 152 340 197 376 raus.

Irgendwie sind Texte, die als Bilder verpackt sind, geschummelt ... eigentlich ist ja der Text lustig und nicht das Bild


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So geht das


----------



## Saji (22. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> So geht das



Wingman of the year.  Uuuund für den Thread (und alle Apple Hater ;D):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (22. September 2012)

Nicht direkt zum lachen aber schmunzeln und cool finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (23. September 2012)

'n Brüller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (23. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Nicht direkt zum lachen aber schmunzeln und cool finden.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Irgendwie passt da die Größe nicht über ein und die Fernster fehlen.


----------



## orkman (23. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt da die Größe nicht über ein und die Fernster fehlen.



ausfahrbare waende ... gibt es alles


----------



## Olliruh (23. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh mein Gott DDD


----------



## iShock (23. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich lag so flach xD


----------



## chrissy22 (23. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. September 2012)

123nikolattengahn schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild, dass mich sehr zum schmunzeln bringt!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitch are you serious?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (24. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (24. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (24. September 2012)

Apuh schrieb:


> *Bild*



Kann mir bitte einer verraten was da mein Kater macht....und warum wird es so misshandelt?


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2012)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/longcat


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (24. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/longcat



Der sieht ja fast wie meiner aus


----------



## iShock (24. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (26. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ...



fixed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (27. September 2012)

Passend zu meiner Wochenendlaune und meinem DSL16k Anschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin kein Fußball-Fan, aber bei Klopps Wutvisage lieg ich unterm Tisch. Wenigstens ein Mann mit Emotionen in dieser kalten Welt!


----------



## Noxiel (28. September 2012)

Flach, flacher, Flachwitz!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Der wiederum birgt viel Wahrheit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2012)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
 Australia is mine, Mr. Whiskers.


----------



## Saji (28. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> *
> *
> Australia is mine, Mr. Whiskers.



Da muss  ich doch glatt daran denken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ERMAHGERD STERBERKS!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (30. September 2012)

Hätte nie gedacht, daß ich mal was "meme"-mäßiges posten würde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (1. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2012)

Hach, Youtube. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Oktober 2012)

Heute morgen, wenn du im leben nur einen browser nutzen könntest, welcher wäre es?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2012)

typisch ie ^^


----------



## ego1899 (3. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Oktober 2012)

edit: bullshit


ich habe kurz gelacht, gegoogelt und dann festgestellt, das es die seite anscheind ernst meint


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Oktober 2012)

Und dieser Schwachsinn bringt dich zum Lachen?

Ich bin bei den "Nachrichten" eher schockiert. Homophobe Spinner halt....


----------



## Combust90 (4. Oktober 2012)

Naja gibt halt Menschen die leben immer noch im Mittelalter. Solche Menschen sind auch in Deutschland nichts seltenes. Nur bekommen die meisten Menschen davon nichts mit.


----------



## Fakebook (4. Oktober 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Katholische Kirche halt....



Diese Seite hat nichts mit der Katholischen Kirche zu tun. Laut Wikipedia hat sich die Kirche klar von der Seite distanziert, (u.a. "hetzerische und menschenverachtende Internetseite").
Das ist einfach eine Ansammlung homophober, rechtradikaler, antisemitischer Holocaustleugner. Viele Beiträge sind in Deutschland strafrelevant, teilweise indiziert. Aber die Seite ist ausserhalb Europas gehostet, die (deutschen) Autoren anonym...

Nichtsdestotrotz hat sicher auch die kath. Kirche oft ein altertümliches Weltbild.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Oktober 2012)

Ok, ich habs editiert 

Auch wenn sich die katholische Kirche von der Seite distanziert, sollte sie was dagegen unternehmen, dass da steht: "katholische nachrichten".

Ich glaube ja kaum, dass die Seite auf einem Server in einem Land gehostet wird, wo es keine katholische Kirche gibt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Oktober 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und dieser Schwachsinn bringt dich zum Lachen?


Es erschien mir so überzogen, das ich es für nen Fake/Staire aller postillon gehalten habe


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xD


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gotta love Altmaier.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Manchmal lohnt es sich, in den Spam-Ordner zu schauen.


----------



## Combust90 (6. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn es irgendwie schlecht ist. Ich musste lachen. ^^


----------



## Noxiel (6. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Oktober 2012)

so wahr


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FIFA13


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

von wo dava?


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2012)

Von der Downloadseite von eaDocX.com. Ist ein Plugin für den Enterprise Architect, mit dem man direkt aus dem EA raus Word-Dokumente erstellen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2012)

Epic. Just EPIC





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann war noch das...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn da trotzdem noch einer denkt, dass das echte Geschichten sind und nicht erfundene, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen ... Hallo, der Traum vom eigenen Tischtennisschläger? ... Also ich wollte früher mal Astronaut werden, aber dann habe ich diesen Tischtennisspieler da gesehen und seitdem träume ich davon, irgendwann mal meinen eigenen Tischtennisschläger zu besitzen ... Aber bleiben wir doch mal realistisch, ich werde wohl eher Astronaut als dass ich einen eigenen Tischtennisschläger bekomme ...


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du erstmal Astronaut bist, dann kannst du dir auch deinen eigenen Tischtennisschläger kaufen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

WAS war DAS denn?! o_O Ein Rage Comic im Anonymous-Stil?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> WAS war DAS denn?! o_O Ein Rage Comic im Anonymous-Stil?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. Oktober 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> WAS war DAS denn?! o_O Ein Rage Comic im Anonymous-Stil?



http://lereddit.com/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

hätte eher auf ein kfc t-shirt getippt ^^


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hätte eher auf ein kfc t-shirt getippt ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

War mir klar, dass das jetzt losgeht, bin mal auf morgen gespannt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

* Entfernt *


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2012)

Das wollte ich grad posten 
Endgeil  Bahahaha


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Und wo is da der Witz?


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2012)

das ist schwarzer humor

nicht jedes bild findet jeder halt witzig


----------



## Fakebook (15. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und wo is da der Witz?



Wo der Witz sein soll, hab ich verstanden. Witz blieb allerdings irgendwo stecken. Absolute Reizüberflutung zum Thema Baumgartner.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja schon klar, dass das vielleicht nicht jeder witzig findet, is ja bei allem so, aber WO ist den da tatsächlich der Witz?
Es is nich so das ich es nich lustig finde, ich kapier es nich 

Das das niemals ein Honda is, sondern eher ein Maybach oder wie?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (15. Oktober 2012)

@ ego, Hitler - 1. Österrreicher


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin nich blöd, dass hab ich schon gecheckt, ich meine dieses Bild hier ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ach loooool das is die Signatur von MasterXoX ok, Verpeiler meinerseits ^^
Ja das mit dem Ösi hab ich selbst schonmal woanders gepostet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Da is er EEEENDLICH!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Da is er EEEENDLICH!



Das wart unerwartet *g*


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja nich war?  Und PoTROLLski gleich hinterher! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (16. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn mich gleich eine Horde Frauen umbringen wollen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (16. Oktober 2012)

Netter Versuch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Natürlich. Ein Lockenwickler *hust*


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2012)

Achja, es fühlt sich btw. ein bisschen an wie "auf der Nase rumgetanzt", aber nochmal der Hinweis: 
Wenn ich nochmal Bilder sehe zu Kadavern/Leichen (Egal ob Mensch oder Tier), Fäkalien, Geschlechtsteilen, Rassismus, Religionskram muss ich den Thread leider dicht machen. Wenn ich merke, dass jemand die Schließung damit offen provoziert, ist dann der Account dicht, statt dem Thread.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt das nachvollziehen.


----------



## Wynn (16. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Haha BaumCATner oder was? 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (16. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Oktober 2012)

Nenn mich doof, aber den kapier ich nicht. Weil der ein Ösi ist oder warum der Buchstabensalat?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Weil die Tonqualität bei der Übertragung so schlecht war das man (wenn man nich gut Englisch kann) kein Wort verstanden hat und trotz Kosten von50 Millionen Dollar nur beschissene Mikros verwendet wurden...


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myzzy (16. Oktober 2012)

https://plus.google....sts/awUBVLoXPVm

Ich weiß nicht, ob das nützen würde, aber bischen witzig ist es :-)


----------



## EspCap (16. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (16. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (17. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Weil die Tonqualität bei der Übertragung so schlecht war das man (wenn man nich gut Englisch kann) kein Wort verstanden hat und trotz Kosten von50 Millionen Dollar nur beschissene Mikros verwendet wurden...




Liegt wohl daran, dass die 50 Millionen hauptsächlich für was anderes, wichtigeres ausgegeben worden sind x)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (17. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SCHMETTERLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Deutsch.


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (19. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zumindest von dir hätte ich erwartet, dass du weisst, dass Funnyjunk nicht verlinkbar ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Sinn. Einen schönen Samstag Abend. =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (22. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Noxiel (23. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel, geh in die Ecke und schäm dich. Danach schau dir den Film an.
Hop hop!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Oktober 2012)

Wurde ich etwa ge-photoshop-ed?


----------



## Manowar (23. Oktober 2012)

Das Bild taucht so ungefähr jeden Monat, mit nem neuen Datum auf


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

> Die Handlung beginnt mit der Wiederholung der letzten zwei Minuten aus dem ersten Teil. Am 26. Oktober 1985 kommt Dr. Brown von seiner Reise aus der Zukunft zurück und fordert Marty und seine Freundin Jennifer auf, mit ihm in die Zukunft zu kommen, da es um ihre Kinder ginge. Sie reisen gemeinsam zum *21. Oktober 2015*, um Martys Sohn davon abzuhalten, mit Biffs Enkel eine Straftat zu begehen, was Marty gelingt.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zurück_in_die_Zukunft_II


----------



## ego1899 (23. Oktober 2012)

Haha genial xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blasto (25. Oktober 2012)

[attachment=12973riginal.jpg]


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2012)

Was soll an deinem Selbstportrait witzig sein? :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was soll an deinem Selbstportrait witzig sein? :>



Weiß nich, aber deine Freundin hat letzte Nacht gesagt ich solle es posten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

^ i lold hard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lachflash


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (29. Oktober 2012)

Das wird aber ein teurer Urlaub ^^


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2012)

-,- und ich idiot lese es auch noch...... na schönen dank auch


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGikhmjTSZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feyja (30. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (30. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2012)

Montag Morgen vor der Uni. Mittlerweile ist es schon bei 9GAG O_o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (1. November 2012)

Der Verfasser des Textes ist ein Deutscher wohlgemerkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (2. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fresst das ihr hippies!


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gnihihi


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (3. November 2012)

@ Noxiel: Harr harr :3


btt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er spendet 4 mrd $ an charity, da is nix mehr mit villain 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> er spendet 4 mrd $ an charity, da is nix mehr mit villain



Wer schon mehrere Milliarden hat, brauch nicht mehr


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> er spendet 4 mrd $ an charity, da is nix mehr mit villain



erinnert mich an simpsons comic wo burns geld an die kirche spendet und sich einen platz im hundehimmel für kauft ^^


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (7. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2012)

Irgendwie nicht lustig auf deutsch >_<


----------



## Davatar (8. November 2012)

Ich weiss es ist kein Bild, aber es ist so lustig, dass ich es trotzdem hier poste  und ja, er sagt das wirklich, das ist kein Fake.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_QDGdbg-QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (8. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Original content on 9gag


selbsterkenntnisrepost ist der erste weg zur besserung? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (10. November 2012)

Musste direkt an einen gewissen Buffie denken.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

ololol
dafür hätt aber auch der bilderthread gereicht ^^


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2012)

Falscher Bartwuchs


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

damals war zam noch jung, voller energie und hatte nur leichten bartflaum ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bwahahaha


----------



## win3ermute (10. November 2012)

Ganz, ganz böse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

olololol alter ist der hart. aber gut ^^


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (10. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Falscher Bartwuchs



Wär aber lustig wenn ihr mal eine Gallerie macht wo ihr eure lustigsten Schnappschüsse zeigt.^^


----------



## Saji (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (10. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Le meme



Once again - http://lereddit.com/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hab's auch nicht gemerkt :b


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

le OC


----------



## EspCap (10. November 2012)

Kommt mir nach wie vor seltsam vor. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



polandball


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (11. November 2012)

Reflox, du hast die Kugel-Comics am Ende doch nicht selbst gemacht, oder?


----------



## Aun (11. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Reflox, du hast die Kugel-Comics am Ende doch nicht selbst gemacht, oder?



was für ne frage. reflox ist abslut talentfrei. erkennt man doch an den bildern  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ololol


----------



## Reflox (11. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Reflox, du hast die Kugel-Comics am Ende doch nicht selbst gemacht, oder?



Nur das obere ist von mir. Die mit Griechenland,Deutschland und der Schweiz sind nicht von mir. Aber ich habe eigene auf meinem Rechner.


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

2 girls 1 cup 

*dafür komm ich in die höhle*


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> *dafür komm ich in die höhle*



Eine Tropfsteinhöhle?


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Das ist Waaaahnsinn! Warum schickst du mich in die Höööhle?

Höhle Höhle Höhle Höhle!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Junge, warum hast Du nichts gelernt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Junge, warum hast Du nichts gelernt...



Wieso, ist doch godlike. Hauptschule und dann so ein Auto fahren, zeigt doch, dass aus so einem doch was werden kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2012)

vieleicht wurde er auch von der schule geschmissen und wurde drogenboss oder zuhälter so wie das auto aussieht ^^


----------



## Sunyo (12. November 2012)

Meanwhile, in Soviet Russia...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Junge, warum hast Du nichts gelernt...




bezieht sich glaub ich eher auf das lied der ärzte...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. November 2012)

Der shadow hats verstanden. Es besteht noch Hoffnung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

Naja das hat ja schon jeder verstanden nehme ich doch jetzt mal stark an, aber ändert ja nix an der Grundaussage... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja das hat ja schon jeder verstanden nehme ich doch jetzt mal stark an, aber ändert ja nix an der Grundaussage... ^^



this. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




#9gagArmy#best#funny#urmommy#4chossucksass


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

loooool PES xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Bang (13. November 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUbH1SEsqiE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

bilder nicht videos


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. November 2012)

Heute Morgen im Zug, da sass der Stromberg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Nur mein eigner Hotspot wurde natürlich nicht angezeigt...nach manueller Eingabe gings dann aber.


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbsterfahrung die mich veranlasst hat dieses Bild zu machen


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Selbsterfahrung die mich veranlasst hat dieses Bild zu machen



Mag sein, aber speziell bei diesem Bild muss man eigentlich anmerken das S.O.D. (Band auf seinem Shirt) ironischerweise ja eher für sehr kurze, schnelle Lieder bekannt sind. Zuindestens auf den Alben die ich kenne...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bwahahahaha


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (16. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (16. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. November 2012)

Also ich finde die oben rechts sieht auch kacke aus...


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. November 2012)

Ich dachte zuerst, die Person links wäre auch ein Mädchen. Mein Fehler.


----------



## ego1899 (17. November 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Also ich finde die oben rechts sieht auch kacke aus...



Die sehen doch alle kacke aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (17. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Blick.... "Was guggste so blöd?! Das ist hier alles völlig so beabsichtigt! Weitergehen... hier gibt es nix zu sehen!"

Edit: Und dann war noch das... wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob die Katz' sich nicht eigentlich über das Macbook amüsiert...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als völlig selbstlose ***WERBUNG***: Die "Two Lumps" gibbet jetzt auch als T-Shirt. Ende des Jahres folgt mit einem Freund die Sammelbestellung in Amiland; Interessierte dürfen sich bitte melden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das "Shot-Glas":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer die "zwei Lumpen" nicht kennt; hier mit einem "Dr. Who"-Gag (Katzen und der Doctor - es kann kaum besser werden):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sollten dringendst einen Kaffeebecher dazupacken!


----------



## Blasto (17. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hab ich das noch nie gesehen


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. November 2012)

epic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (19. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (21. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. November 2012)

Ich würde dafür ins Kino gehen.


----------



## Sunyo (22. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

Ganz klar: D: i l d o! Oder vielleicht doch B: e n i s?

Aber so einfach ist die Frage gar nicht ... Was ist denn die richtige Antwort?

Ah, Wikipedia weiß die Antwort: Platz 1 bis 4 belegen in dieser Reihenfolge die Buchstaben: e, n, i, s ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. November 2012)

E gehört halt zu f***e*, *e* und *e***. Während n nur zu *en** und f****n gehört, Vielleicht deshalb oO


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

^wtf hahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die katze ist iwie geil


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (26. November 2012)

[attachment=13038ildschirmfoto 2012-11-25 um 18.04.36.png]


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2012)

Nicht vergessen !

Helmpflicht wenn man Motorad fähr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freu*


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (28. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mein neuer Liebling, Mario BEAN-Otelli 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. November 2012)

Das ist der schwerwiegendste Bug auf den ich in WoW jemals gestoßen bin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe es nur umgeschmiedet. Ka wie das passiert ist O_O

*Am Kopf kratz* Und aufgewertet habe ich es auch nicht...

Für die die es nicht kapieren:
Die Armschienen haben auf Heroischem Schwirigkeitsgrad + Aufwertung eine Gegenstandsstufe von 517. Und das ist aus dem SZB, sollte also nur 483 haben.


----------



## ego1899 (29. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find das echt lustig =) Wann postet ihr?


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt ich als Kind (not really) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (30. November 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich find das echt lustig =) Wann postet ihr?



Stimmt 

Also bei mir is das relativ ausgeglichen, aber wie bei Olli sticht bei mir die Zeit so gegen 1 Uhr heraus... 
Muss wohl am Spam-Boobie-"und Musik die sich keiner anhört"-Thread liegen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja und um den gnadenlosen Richtlinien dieses Threads gerecht zu werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. November 2012)

Ich schein der einzige zu sein der nicht weiss wo man die Statistiken nachschauen kann ._.
Link plx? :3


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2012)

Mein Profil "Stats"


----------



## seanbuddha (30. November 2012)

*Such Such* Find nix.


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2012)

da sahne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. November 2012)

Würds aber gern selbst finden >.>


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Habs dir per PN geschickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2012)

du gehts oben rechts auf mein profil und da ist der reiter "Stats" mittig.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. November 2012)

ACH DA! Man bin ich doof >.<


----------



## Noxiel (30. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (30. November 2012)

Gerade selbst gefunden: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> WTF?



war damals von blizzard so ne pr aktion in der cata beta ^^


----------



## Alux (1. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (1. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem Blick waren das aber keine 2kg Gips. 2kg vielleicht, aber sicher kein Gips.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Dezember 2012)

Und was soll Dancing Horse dann sein?


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Und was soll Dancing Horse dann sein?



Is nich dein Ernst oder? Gangnam Style IST der Pferdetanz...lol.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab einen Kumpel grad gebeten mir den Hintergrund bei diesem Bild zu entfernen und mir einen fliegenden Raben in den Hintergrund packt
Klick

Bekommen hab ich das:
Klick

Gut das man so tolle Freunde hat.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Is nich dein Ernst oder? Gangnam Style IST der Pferdetanz...lol.



Sieht für mich eher aus wie ein Reitertanz, weniger wie ein tanzendes Pferd...lol.


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2012)

Wurscht, ich find das Bild zumindest sinnhaft und nebenbei irgendwie auch gut.  

Aber am besten ist zur Zeit diese angepisste Katze.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Dezember 2012)

Aber trotzdem erstmal so abgehen. Aha


----------



## Reflox (2. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (2. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (3. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Bleispritzen: Ron Ingram und Barbara Ingram posieren mit einem ziemlich militanten Weihnachtsmann auf der "Santa and Machine Guns" genannten Veranstaltung im amerikanischen Scottsdale. In seinem Sack hat der Nikolaus keine Schokolade, sondern riesige Maschinengewehre." _WELT Online_

Welch friedliebendes Völkchen. <3


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2012)

gehört das nicht in ihn ich habe was neues ? *FG*


----------



## Blooddrainer (4. Dezember 2012)

@ SC2 vs LoL Bild.

Herrlich Noxiel! Hab wieder mal aufm Boden gelegen.
Ich bin so froh über den kommenden LoL Patch, er hat mich endlich zum quitten bewogen. Die community konnte man noch ganz gut ausblenden , das gameplay leider nicht


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Dezember 2012)

Also ich mag LoL noch ^^  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (4. Dezember 2012)

Blooddrainer schrieb:


> @ SC2 vs LoL Bild.
> 
> Herrlich Noxiel! Hab wieder mal aufm Boden gelegen.
> Ich bin so froh über den kommenden LoL Patch, er hat mich endlich zum quitten bewogen. Die community konnte man noch ganz gut ausblenden , das gameplay leider nicht



Finde grad der neue Patch ist nen Grund weiterzuspielen


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw ich nehm die fn scar


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (5. Dezember 2012)

GÖTTLICH, ich hau mich weg


----------



## LarsW (5. Dezember 2012)

Zu gut!


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich würs sogar anschaun ^^


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

meh dann doch lieber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (5. Dezember 2012)

Go home Amazon, you're drunk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Go home Amazon, you're drunk.



das musst du lesen als "Leute die ebenfalls kein Kopfrechnen beherrschen haben auch gekauft..." ^^


----------



## shadow24 (5. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Go home Amazon, you're drunk.



Wat bitte?! JBG2 fic** alles Jungs!


----------



## Reflox (5. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wat bitte?! JBG2 fic** alles Jungs!



Habs mir schon vorbestellt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das musst du lesen als "Leute die ebenfalls kein Kopfrechnen beherrschen haben auch gekauft..." ^^



Hahahaha nice one, jetzt bin ich wieder wach 


CS Kitties FTW!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (6. Dezember 2012)

http://www.tacwrk.co...rvival-kit-4994


----------



## Reflox (6. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (7. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (9. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herrrrrlich  Ich krieg mich nimmer ein vor lachen


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Dezember 2012)

Falls noch jemand ein originelles Weihnachtsgeschenk sucht ... Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem *ZENSURZELT*? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



true Story
Mal sehen ob der Donnerstag nächste Woche nen freien Tag braucht ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (13. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist die... Ähnlichkeit mit dem Schauspieler Matthew Gray Gubler nur Zufall? oO


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> *Hund mit Krempel*


----------



## Reflox (14. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2012)

Unterschied zwischen Apple Maps und Google Maps. Nicht sicher ob ich lachen oder facepalmen soll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Ja, die Apple Maps sind wirklich schwarz-weiß an manchen Stellen)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (15. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Unterschied zwischen Apple Maps und Google Maps. Nicht sicher ob ich lachen oder facepalmen soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und WO ist jetzt genau der Unterschied bis auf schwarz-weiß?! Oo 


Ist ja nicht so, dass es wie eigentlich üblich bei diesem peinlichen Apple Maps irgendwie 150km entfernt liegt oder sonst irgendwas seltsames.


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh. My. God²


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Und WO ist jetzt genau der Unterschied bis auf schwarz-weiß?! Oo



Google Maps kennt die einzelnen Institute, findet das Ding auch gleich. Apple Maps findet die Uni selbst nicht mal auf Anhieb (da muss man nachhelfen). 
Davon abgesehen dass die Auflösung auch deutlich geringer ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (16. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt bestimmt genug Deppen die da zuschlagen


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2012)

Die besten Soldaten von Anonymous und der 9gag Army werben ab heute für ihre Sache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (16. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich ... ähm ... ist das unten rechts die Schweizer Version von dem Film "Der Pate"? Bei uns sah der anders aus O,o aus Respekt vor der nahen Mafia mal eben den guten Mister Corleone durch eine greise Heidi ersetzt ^^


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> ich ... ähm ... ist das unten rechts die Schweizer Version von dem Film "Der Pate"? Bei uns sah der anders aus O,o aus Respekt vor der nahen Mafia mal eben den guten Mister Corleone durch eine greise Heidi ersetzt ^^



Ich hab das Bild gefunden und es einfach kurz übers Spielecover geklatscht.
Ich hab zuviel Zeit


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (17. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehehe


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

das bild geht atm quer durch facebook ^^


----------



## Manowar (18. Dezember 2012)

Am Freitag ist in Essen "Christmas in Hell"
Vllt kommts ja daher


----------



## Sin (18. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Am Freitag ist in Essen "Christmas in Hell"
> Vllt kommts ja daher



Uff, aber 23 Euro Eintritt :/


----------



## Manowar (18. Dezember 2012)

So wie ich da das letzte mal angegrabscht wurde, sind 23Euro echt in Ordnung.
und öh..Six Feet Under war auch gut :>


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Dezember 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Dezember 2012)

.. ihr wisst wo das endet ...


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

da war nichts zu sehen da war alles verdeckt 

aber okay ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (20. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (22. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Dezember 2012)

So grad noch die Weihnachtsdeko aufhängen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (24. Dezember 2012)

^ epic win. (btw Far Cry 3 bestes SP-Game ever.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :3


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (25. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hovercat <3


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Alter, der Typ mitm Eis ist mall Killah


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

ich frag mich eher was der typ mit dem lila dildo macht oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie ich glatt mal an mago denken musste


----------



## vollmi (27. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich frag mich eher was der typ mit dem lila dildo macht oO



Braucht der das für dasselbe wie das Gummischaaf? für bestimmte Stunden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamingnowshow (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich darf noch keine Bilder posten aber das Bild über mir ist echt grandios


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (28. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF?! need!


----------



## vollmi (28. Dezember 2012)

OMG. Das ist jetzt nicht echt oder? Was rauchen die Spielzeugentwickler an ihren freien Tagen?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Americans


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Americans



Grutzi Fix, ich achte da nie drauf!

Dann eben ein anderes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

wann wirst du es lernen ^^

funny junk hat html bilder die man nicht verlinken kann


----------



## Jordin (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach episch!


----------



## Noxiel (31. Dezember 2012)

Welche Bilder bringen Euch zum lachen.... ooookay.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. Januar 2013)

Hmm wenig neues hier, muss ich wohl mal wieder ran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ich bedenke das ich bald im 4. Stock wohne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also mein Pferd würd mir n Vogel Zeigen wenn ich es überreden wollte im Stand zu springen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Panda Bowling 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den bekommt meine nächste Freundin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Januar 2013)

> The owner of this website (lefunny.net) does not allow hotlinking to that resource (/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/I-dont-give-a-....gif). (Ref. 1011)



...
imgur.com


----------



## ego1899 (4. Januar 2013)

xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (5. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (6. Januar 2013)

Wir haben geschmunzelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir haben gelacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nun?
Welcome to reality .... soll ich weinen? ^^
Aber es schmeckt. Zumindest mit Crackern und nicht-nüchtern ;P



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theopa (7. Januar 2013)

"Gamer's Wedding Cake"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie viele davon wird man wohl in den nächsten Jahren sehen?


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nicht zum lachen, aber cool


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Januar 2013)

Der gepimmte Nr.5 sieht cool aus, aber EVA mit Körper? O_o


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

nr. 5? alden hackts?


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

das ist wall e - aber das weiss man nur weil die blume da ist weil beide sonst nicht zu erkennen wären ^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> blume



Sonst wär es eindeutig Nr.5 *g*


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sonst wär es eindeutig Nr.5 *g*








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also allein wegen den "augen" ist es für mich nicht nummer 5
naja egal.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



herrlich. und klappe wegen 9gag


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

warum jagt der kettensägen zombie den armen wall e aun ?


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Monara comics*
> 
> Herrrrrlich  Ich krieg mich nimmer ein vor lachen



Wo hastn das her? *g*


----------



## vollmi (7. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo hastn das her? *g*



Das musst du nicht wissen. Du musst nur wissen, normalerweise zeigt Monara das was man hier erwartet hat


----------



## Reflox (7. Januar 2013)

Die bessere Frage ist, weshalb ihr alle Monara kennt... :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (7. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die bessere Frage ist, weshalb ihr alle Monara kennt... :>



Wir sind überall 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. Januar 2013)

Mr T:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mr Tea:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2013)

I lol'd.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol kannte ich noch nicht ^^


----------



## Apuh (10. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2013)

Apuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

zam high as fuck spammt nur smileys....

und hier ein großaufnahme von seans unterwäsche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (11. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> zam high as fuck spammt nur smileys....


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (11. Januar 2013)

grad wieder drauf gestoßen ...

Als ich 1991 2 Kurse in Ami-English absolvierte, gab es im Lehrbuch folgenden Text, den ich immer noch köstlich finde.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Januar 2013)

> IDIOT, n. A member of a large and powerful tribe whose influence in human affairs has always been dominant and controlling. The Idiot's activity is not confined to any special field of thought or action, but "pervades and regulates the whole." He has the last word in everything; his decision is unappealable. He sets the fashions and opinion of taste, dictates the limitations of speech and circumscribes conduct with a dead-line.


----------



## Felix^^ (11. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> grad wieder drauf gestoßen ...
> 
> Als ich 1991 2 Kurse in Ami-English absolvierte, gab es im Lehrbuch folgenden Text, den ich immer noch köstlich finde.^^
> 
> ...



Und das wäre fast die Weltsprache geworden. Scheiß Glückspilze ey


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

was fürn idiot der twain doch war.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (11. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> was fürn idiot der twain doch war.....



Ich hoffe doch, das war "Ironie" (also das, was die meisten Leute für "Ironie" halten). Herr Samuel Clemens ("Mark Twain" ist ein Pseudonym und sagt sowas wie "Zwei Faden"; ein Ausdruck aus der Schifferei) ist ein persönlicher "Held" von mir gerade wegen seiner Zwiespältigkeit und ein hervorragender Autor. 

Ach ja, Bild (keine Ahnung, ob ich das schon mal gepostet habe. Wenn ja: freundliche Erinnerung willkommen; Meckerer bitte direkt Schnauze halten): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2013)

Wieso Idiot? Die deutsche Sprache ist in vielen Hinsichten nunmal beknackt und unlogisch. Trotzdem find ich sie gut, kann aber auch verstehen wenn man als nicht-Muttersprachler daran verzweifelt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Was nein mit Idiot meint ich nicht dich. Das ist ebenfalls ein Auszug aus einem Wörterbuch. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (12. Januar 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wieso Idiot? Die deutsche Sprache ist in vielen Hinsichten nunmal beknackt und unlogisch. Trotzdem find ich sie gut, kann aber auch verstehen wenn man als nicht-Muttersprachler daran verzweifelt.



Vor allen Dingen bemängelt Twain hier auch die sog. "Substantivitis"; eben jenes schlechte "Beamtendeutsch", wenn er bequengelt, daß in einer Zeitung nur ein Verb am Ende steht. Aus einem "Er warf sein Handtuch weg und ging mal eben baden!" wird da schnell "Die Person befand sich in Vollendung der Entledigung der persönlichen Enteignung eines für das Trocknen des humanen Körpers vorgesehenen Stoffartikels, um sich hernach der Umarmung der flüssigen Inhaltsmenge des als "Nur ein beschissener See" bekannten lokalen Naturerscheinung hinzugeben!"

Es dauert zwar lange, um einfache Dinge kompliziert auszudrücken (s. o.); noch länger scheint es für Beamte und sonstige Substantiviten allerdings zu dauern, einfache Sachverhalte auch einfach zu schildern...

Edit: Weil das Viech so unglaublich bescheuert und gleichzeitig entspannt aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (12. Januar 2013)

Ich liebe meine deutsche Sprache.    Es gibt so wunderschöne komplizierte Phrasen, die richtig schön hochgestochen klingen und doch eigentlich nur mit ein paar Wörtern ausgedrückt werden können (wie bei win3ermute z.B.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Habs Hakenkreuz mal weggemalt, so wie ich die Mods kennen darf man das nach 70 Jahren immer noch nicht zeigen.


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (12. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Habs Hakenkreuz mal weggemalt, so wie ich die Mods kennen darf man das nach 70 Jahren immer noch nicht zeigen.



Das hat mit uns wenig zu tun, das ist einfach Deutsche Rechtssprechung  und ich verstehe den Verlag vollkommen wenn er keine Lust auf Strafanzeigen hat weil ein User meint er müsse Hakenkreuze Posten, in Print Magazinen wird auch immer darauf geachtet das solche Zeichen entfernt werden. 

@Topic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

und um die bekloppte katze mal zu toppen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (12. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Das hat mit uns wenig zu tun, das ist einfach Deutsche Rechtssprechung...


Ich weiß, ich werde wahrscheinlich meinen Enkelkindern noch erklären müssen, wie böse ihre Urururururgroßeltern sein konnten. 

Aun das Bild ist fast noch besser als das andere Katzenbild. <3


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

ich wollt schon sagen  seit wann bin ich shika ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (13. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Das hat mit uns wenig zu tun, das ist einfach Deutsche Rechtssprechung  und ich verstehe den Verlag vollkommen wenn er keine Lust auf Strafanzeigen hat weil ein User meint er müsse Hakenkreuze Posten, in Print Magazinen wird auch immer darauf geachtet das solche Zeichen entfernt werden.


Ich dachte, dass man in Kunst und Berichterstattung solche Symbole verwenden darf? Und die Comics/Zeichnungen sind eindeutig Kunst.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__86.html
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__86a.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

haha ja immer diese iphone hippies. alles vollhorste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2013)

^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (16. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (17. Januar 2013)

Hahaha ich brech so ab   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (17. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein paar andere Filmtitel:


Spoiler



- Alice im Wummenland
 &#8211; Doktor schießt wahllos
 &#8211; Der sich den Wolf schießt
 &#8211; Die Schöne, die gut schießt
 &#8211; Planet der Waffen

- Der Schussmacher
 - American Die
 - Waffe sehen und sterben
 - RATATATAouille
 - Sniperman

Die Feuerwaffenbowle
 Uzi und Strolch
 Der rosarote Panzer

"Shoot 'Em Up"
 "Bang, Boom, Bang &#8211; Ein todsicheres Ding
 "Colt &#8211; Eine Knarre für alle Fälle"

'The Waffengers'
 'Die Glock von Notre Dame'
 'B for Beretta'
 'Gundhi'
 'Cogun der Zerstörer'
 'Schus(s) zum Morgenrot'
 und natürlich
 'Lethal Weapon'

"Das Beste kommt zum Schuss"
 "Mit Schirm, Charme und Kanone"
 "Grüne Granaten"

- 28 Guns Later
 - Avatar : Munition nach Pandora
 - Gun of Eli
 - Bruce Lee &#8211; Der Mann mit der Panzerfaust
 - Bube Dame König Gas
 - Disney &#8211; Eine Knarrengeschichte
 - Gunnie Darko
 - Eiskalte Läufe
 - Nachladen bei Tiffany
 - Futurama und die Ära der Granate
 - Gunbusters
 - Gun in the Shell
 - Good buy Tank
 - Hitch &#8211; Der Waffen Doktor
 - Gun Age I , II und III
 - Prince of Persia &#8211; Der Zünder auf Zeit
 - Slum Gun Millonär
 - Gunacius D &#8211; The Shot of Destiny
 - Thank you for shooting
 - The Idles of March &#8211; Days of the Guns
 - Back to the gun time




Danke x3.de


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
this is how i met your mother




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (18. Januar 2013)

zwar kein Bild - sondern ein Video (und sehr gut nachfühlbar...) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLXmbKMGayc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (19. Januar 2013)

Spoiler






ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (20. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> USB-Schaufel



Need.


----------



## Firun (20. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2013)

und wo ist da lachschon ?

und tumblr ist die quelle ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> so funktioniert das internet



Ist ein ziemlicher selfowned, wenn man ein 9fag ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist ein ziemlicher selfowned, wenn man ein 9fag ist



#9gagarmy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




true story


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und wo ist da lachschon ?
> 
> und tumblr ist die quelle ?


lachschon sitzt an einem tisch mit 9gag. tumbler ist wohl eher die hure von 4chan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2013)

lachschon hat aber brüste wochen ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (21. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2013)

Ich finde diese Teiler so abartig geil xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

how do magnets work?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ololol


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei nem Aufruf von ner Webseite.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Januar 2013)

Das ist eher ein armutszeugnis von dieser seite.

ich dachte aber gerade, dass mir das bild nicht angezeigt werden kann. und dann dachte ich...what? ich bin doch mit firefox unterwegs.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



muahahahahaha. da fällt der kim auffe fresse


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> muahahahahaha. da fällt der kim auffe fresse



Ich muss es mir immer wieder ansehen     






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (22. Januar 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Das ist eher ein armutszeugnis von dieser seite.
> 
> ich dachte aber gerade, dass mir das bild nicht angezeigt werden kann. und dann dachte ich...what? ich bin doch mit firefox unterwegs.


Entwickel mal eine Webseite - dann verstehst du das ... Jeder Browser interpretiert den Code anders und der IE kennt die Hälfte nicht einmal ...


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> muahahahahaha. da fällt der kim auffe fresse



hmpf..
Das kann auch weniger gewichtigen passieren!
Ich soll mich mit meinen 100kg auf so ein Ding setzen.
Neben mir sitzt der Jenny mit seinen ~70kg, auf einer Holzbank.
"Lass uns mal tauschen" "Nö "
Dann will ich nur nach meinem Handy greifen, das Ding bricht zusammen und ich hab direkt nen Leonberger im Gesicht, der mir mit einem Satz das ganze Gesicht ableckt.

Gartenmöbel müssen stabiler werden!


----------



## floppydrive (23. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hahahahahaahahahahhah so lustig


----------



## Alux (23. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bei nem Aufruf von ner Webseite.





Naja auf diese Weise kann man den Leuten vl endlich mal abgewöhnen Internet "Calamity" Explorer zu nutzen.


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Naja auf diese Weise kann man den Leuten vl endlich mal abgewöhnen Internet "Calamity" Explorer zu nutzen.


Ist halt die Frage, ob mans in Kauf nehmen will, dass ein Grossteil der Leute die Webseite nicht besucht, weil sie nen anderen Browser verwenden, als den/die, den/die man mag. Wärs ne Webseite auf der was verkauft würde, wär die Antwort klar: Nein, will man nicht.

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (24. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. Januar 2013)

Heute Morgen vor der Uni.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (26. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (27. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




musste ich auch bei uns in Büro hängen, damit meine Ingis auch gleich wissen, wie es läuft ^^


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

die musik ist sogar ganz lustig ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (29. Januar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Bauprojekt


Das kenn ich schon seit zig Jahren, wennauch etwas anders - aber immer noch klasse.

ansonsten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... wie ich mich heute fühle ...


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (31. Januar 2013)

Vorher im privaten Mailordner gehabt im Outlook.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man achte auf den Namen... xD


----------



## Noxiel (31. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (1. Februar 2013)

Höhöhö, den mit den Hack fressen fand ich echt gut^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich!


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit - was eine bescheuerte Bande! Kein Wunder, daß nur wenige überleben, so verblödet, wie die sich anstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (1. Februar 2013)

sad but true



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich sehr effektiv ...

Besser sind nur die Werbungen, die wollen, dass ich mir Flash Player runterlade, um die Werbung anzugucken xD (Habe auf dem iPhone aber leider keinen Flash Player...)


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

damals ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (2. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (2. Februar 2013)

Aun, wird's schlimmer? !!

btt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

Was es nicht alles für seltsame Smilies gibt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2013)

Facebook-Kommentare zu einem Zeit-Artikel über ein neues S4-Labor zur Ebola-Forschung. Nicht sicher ob ich lachen oder heulen soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (3. Februar 2013)

Am besten vom neuen Smartphone 5 gesendet, vom Auto aus, während man gerade zum Supermarkt fährt, um Bio Gemüse aus der Region in Plastik verpackt zu kaufen.


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2013)

Weiter unten wird dann noch vorgeschlagen, man solle doch einfach Verbrecher zum Experimentieren nehmen. 

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

ichbin dafür sowas an alle freiwlligen ip5 hippie käufern zu tesetn!


----------



## tonygt (3. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Weiter unten wird dann noch vorgeschlagen, man solle doch einfach Verbrecher zum Experimentieren nehmen.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.



Was erwartest du von einer Gesellschaft, in der du mehr Annerkeunng für Konsum bekommst als fürs nachdenken.
Wir steuern unserem Untergang, entgegen jeder weiß es aber kein ändert was, alle machen weiter wie davor. Da sind solche Comments noch das kleinere Problem


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. Februar 2013)

Also ich hätte nix dagegen wenn sie die Tests an Menschen durchführen - Tiere sind mir eh viel lieber als Menschen.


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Tiere sind mir eh viel lieber als Menschen.




Mein Beileid. 

On topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bwahahaha


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (4. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von einer Gesellschaft, in der du mehr Annerkeunng für Konsum bekommst als fürs nachdenken.
> Wir steuern unserem Untergang, entgegen jeder weiß es aber kein ändert was, alle machen weiter wie davor. Da sind solche Comments noch das kleinere Problem



Und ich werd ständig, wenn ich mit wem über das Thema Menschheit und Aussterben rede, hart geflamed was ich da für einen Bullshit verzapf wenn ich sage extreeeem großzügig geschätzt hat die Menschheit noch 100-120 Jahre und das ich nicht so negativ sein soll, da wir noch lange leben werden. Is kla...


----------



## tonygt (4. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Und ich werd ständig, wenn ich mit wem über das Thema Menschheit und Aussterben rede, hart geflamed was ich da für einen Bullshit verzapf wenn ich sage extreeeem großzügig geschätzt hat die Menschheit noch 100-120 Jahre und das ich nicht so negativ sein soll, da wir noch lange leben werden. Is kla...



Derzeit sehe ich zig Problemzonen die wenn sie nicht gelöst werden, über kurz oder lang in ganz massiven Konflikten und dem versterben von vielen Menschen enden werden. Man muss sich nicht viel Umschauen in der Welt, um nicht zu dem Schluss zu kommen das was ganz verkehrt läuft, allerdings ist der Gesamte Apparat über die Jahre so gut geworden, das er es schafts obwohl wir es alle wissens uns dazu zu motivieren nichts zu tun und uns dabei auch noch gut zu fühlen. 
Wenn dich das Thema intressiert und du dich mit Wissen versorgen willst kann ich dir allgemein den Radikalen Humanismus empfehlen , wenn man sich mal ein bisschen damit auseinander setzt und sich eine gute Argumentation zurecht legt, kann man ziemlich gut gegen Argumentieren, wenn Leute einem erzählen wollen das doch alles gut ist und das man ja eh nix tun kann. Kann dir gerne auch noch einige Autoren empfehlen oder auch einige Texte aus meinem Seminaren zu kommen lassen.


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2013)

wir sind im welche bilder bringen euch zum lachen und nicht was regt euch auf tread 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (4. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sie wissen zuviel über mich D:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (6. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2013)

für firun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Februar 2013)

Fand ich fast erschreckend  Kann mir nich vorstellen das das hier noch nich gepostet wurde, aber falls nicht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

bei harry potter hat aber niemand seine schwester geküsst und es gab keine ewoks


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bei harry potter hat aber niemand seine schwester geküsst und es gab keine ewoks



Bei den Weaslys wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher


----------



## Reflox (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (9. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#

True dat. 
Straßen die eigentlich 4-spurig sind haben hier im Winter auf einmal 7+ Spuren.


----------



## zoizz (9. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bald auch in eurer Nähe.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (9. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (9. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tiere lügen nie!


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (11. Februar 2013)

Ist das aus nem Japanischen Twin Peaks?


----------



## Combust90 (12. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (12. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (12. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> "Das Schweigen der Hämmer"



Waahahaha wie hammergeil. +1







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (13. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7pNAhENBV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daneben war noch das gleiche Ding für einen "Gebäudereiniger (w/m)". Die Bahn hat eine sehr eifrige Gleichstellungsbeauftragte wie's aussieht...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Februar 2013)

Darum kommen die immer zu spät. @.@







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (15. Februar 2013)

Zum Pferdefleischskandal noch der nächste Nahrungsmittelskandal.

[attachment=13152:IMG_1498.JPG]


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in den letzten Tagen wieder öfters zu beobachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

in der Fassung, die ich kenne, müsste beim leeren Parklplatz noch ITler stehen ^^


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (16. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (16. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I laughed harder then i should


----------



## EspCap (16. Februar 2013)

Should do what?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> I laughed harder then i should



Oh Tony 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

ist doch ein und das selbe bild ^^


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt - jetzt weiss ich, ich bin nicht allein ^^


----------



## Human Ashes (16. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt - jetzt weiss ich, ich bin nicht allein ^^



uhm... beim einem ist die typische 9gag bar angehängt...
ich denke das bild will einfach darauf anspielen, dass viele 9gag bilder verteufeln nur wegen dem denken, dass 9gag nicht so toll ist uhm, anderswo allerdings eben die selben bilder lustig finden

Beispiel:
Bild auf Reddit gesehen -> lustig
uhm... Bild auf 9gag -> unlustig

eine weit verbreitete manie derzeit ^^'


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

jaa okeh, könnte sinn machen


----------



## Reflox (16. Februar 2013)

Human schrieb:


> Bild auf Reddit gesehen ->unlustig
> uhm... Bild auf 9gag -> unlustig



fix'd


----------



## exill (17. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> fix'd



Wenigstens klaut reddit nicht sämtlichen content von anderen seiten so wie 9fag.


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

sicher ?

jede seite klaut von der anderen seite während die einen halt unten noch ihren text anhängen sind die anderne nicht verlinkbar 

4chan und co sind auch nicht besser





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (17. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sicher ?
> 
> jede seite klaut von der anderen seite während die einen halt unten noch ihren text anhängen sind die anderne nicht verlinkbar
> 
> ...



Jop. Falls du interessiert bist:
http://www.reddit.com/r/9gag/comments/zabeb/9gag_repost_machine_explained/


----------



## Alion (17. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lmfao


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bahahaha


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Jop. Falls du interessiert bist:
> http://www.reddit.co...hine_explained/



Reddit klaut genauso wie funnyjunk und 9fag.

Die einzige OC Maschine ist tumblr, 4chn, krautchn und die anderen chans.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die einzige OC Maschine ist tumblr, 4chn, krautchn und die anderen chans.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




srsly. stop bitchin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Februar 2013)

Versteh nich warum es interessant sein soll zu wissen auf welcher Seite die Leute mit den Geistesblitzen für coole Bilder ihr Zeug zuerst posten.

Im Endeffekt ist doch nur interessant auf welcher Seite man am liebsten abhängt um die Bilder zu entdecken. Zu 99% ist das Bild, wenn man es das erste mal sieht eh Copy Pasta. Also wayne die Macher erhoffen sich davon eh keinen persönlichen Ruhm, sonst würden sie es wohl auf DeviantArt mit Wasserzeichen hochstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (19. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. =D


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (20. Februar 2013)

dazu brauch man kein glas bei meinen nachbarn x_x... zumindest war das so als ich 12 war *traumatisiert den thread verlass*


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist übrigens kein Fake, sondern aus ner Zeichentrickserie ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Februar 2013)

Hamtaro? Wer weiß aber was er da wirklich gesagt hat^^


----------



## Keashaa (20. Februar 2013)

Ebichu-chan, the Housekeeping Hamster
http://www.veoh.com/watch/v14896966k68xNEqY?h1=Oruchuban+Ebichu+episode+01+%26+02+


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2013)

Folie aus der PPT zur Zellbio-Vorlesung. Not even kidding. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Die Werbung war der Grund, dass ich mir Buffed-Premium geholt habe


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2013)

Wie, es gibt hier noch mehr als das Forum? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (24. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Die Werbung war der Grund, dass ich mir Buffed-Premium geholt habe



dafür gibt es Ablock


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (25. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2013)

Apuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



78°C


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (26. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Innovative Installltionstechnik für Erdungskabeln


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

So lustig wie es ist - so wahr ist es auch manchmal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (27. Februar 2013)

Hast du schon wieder ein neues Profil? Wieso das denn? 


On topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2013)

Compression Bear.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke wrynn!


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Dat Ass...


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lmao


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh youtube....


----------



## tonygt (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2013)

Ist das Froggen da im Bett ? 
Ich erkenn Wickd und Krepo ,der mit der Glatze sieht aus wie Phreak


----------



## tonygt (2. März 2013)

Ne Froggen hat das Bild gemacht ist Snoophe im Bett und Yellowpete der das Handy hält


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pikachu bist du das? o0


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ne Froggen hat das Bild gemacht ist Snoophe im Bett und Yellowpete der das Handy hält



Und Phreak ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. März 2013)

Nun muss ich doch mal googlen wer das ist

edit: anscheinend irgendwelche LoL spieler
is die Frau adc?


----------



## Alux (2. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ist das Froggen da im Bett ?
> Ich erkenn Wickd und Krepo ,der mit der Glatze sieht aus wie Phreak



Muss man die Namen kennen?


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wissen wir schon ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (2. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Muss man die Namen kennen?



Joa eins der Top 3 Eu Teams in LOL


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Joa eins der Top 3 Eu Teams in LOL


Ja eben, unwichtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (2. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja eben, unwichtig.



Alles Ansichtssache


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann tonys Bild nich sehen, sonst würd ich auch meinen Senf abgeben. =) LoL ftw. Seid froh das hier keiner über WoT redet ^^


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

vote for your rights!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (3. März 2013)

Das Bild dieser völlig unvoreingenommenen Umfrage von Blick.ch zauberte mir ein Lächeln ins Gesicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2013)

Das ist der Blick, verwundert dich das wirklich noch?


----------



## Jordin (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hellno Kitty! :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2013)

4fags inc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eins der wenigen bilder die mich völlig random einfach mal wieder herzlichst zum lachen gebracht haben


----------



## Aun (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu geil


----------



## EspCap (3. März 2013)

Bei einem 9,99 Kartenspiel. Neues Synonym für Spießer: Spielkarteneinlaminierer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meine Aussage wurde retuschiert.


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarsW (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2013)

Bestes Bild im Interweb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. März 2013)

Der Papst suchtn neuen Job




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (5. März 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Der Papst suchtn neuen Job
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



glaubt mir das wohl jemand wenn ich sage ich versteh den Witz nicht? 

mfG René


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

musste mir auch das erst erklären lassen ^^

das ist angeblich die couch wo die damen ihren belastungstest haben bevor sie mit pornos anfangen dürfen


----------



## bkeleanor (5. März 2013)

Ja, glaub ich :-)


----------



## tear_jerker (5. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> musste mir auch das erst erklären lassen ^^
> 
> das ist angeblich die couch wo die damen ihren belastungstest haben bevor sie mit pornos anfangen dürfen




um genau zu sein ist das aus der P*rno reihe/seite casting couch wo vermeindliche anfänger von einem "scout" (der keiner ist, wird im intro erwähnt) "gecasted" werden


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2013)

Sehr geil, jetzt bin ich schon im Bilderthread. 


Das hat sich wirklich gelohnt, attention +1


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. März 2013)

awesome Jesus !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (8. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Folie aus der PPT zur Zellbio-Vorlesung. Not even kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is doch easy ... alles schonmal gelernt ... geht schneller als man denkt 
da gibs weit schwierigere faecher
neuroanatomie + neurobiophysiologie ... vllt liegst auch nur am tempo indem man es lernen muss ....
alles in biochimie/endokrinologie,.... ...4 monate zeit , mit andern faechern nebenbei ...
neuroanat+biophys , 3 wochen zeit und andere faecher nebenbei

BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (8. März 2013)

Sun keeps smiling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (9. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so true.


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2013)

Aber grammatikalisch falsch: "lol you've been fucked!", wäre treffender. Denn warum sollte der Mann den Schwangerschaftstest denn überhaupt als Erstes sehen?


----------



## Ogil (9. März 2013)

Wieso Mann zuerst sehen? "ur" = "you are" also "du bist gef***".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2013)

Das Ursache eines positiven Schwangerschaftstests wäre aber trotzdem korrekterweise: Du wurdest gef****.




Jetzt aber noch was Thread-bezogenes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (9. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Denn warum sollte der Mann den Schwangerschaftstest denn überhaupt als Erstes sehen?



Ich vermute, es handelt sich hierbei um die Perspektive des Mannes. 
Wenn Cindy Britta (17) ihrem Ronny Klaus-Bärbel(19) die frohe Botschaft übermittelt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. März 2013)

Bisschen Fremdenfeindlich is das aber schon Jordin das ist dir klar oder?Bisschen Fremdenfeindlich is das aber schon Jordin das ist dir klar oder?


----------



## zoizz (9. März 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ich vermute, es handelt sich hierbei um die Perspektive des Mannes.
> Wenn Cindy (17) ihrem Ronny (19) die frohe Botschaft übermittelt.






BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Bisschen Fremdenfeindlich is das aber schon Jordin das ist dir klar oder?



Cindy klingt nicht wirklich "fremd". Und Ronny? Haha

Fremdenfreindlich? Also lol Bloddy, du meintst sicher ein anderes Wort ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. März 2013)

Wieso das ist doch ne klare Anspielung auf den Kinderreichtum in Ostdeutschland.Wieso das ist doch ne klare Anspielung auf den Kinderreichtum in Ostdeutschland.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wieso das ist doch ne klare Anspielung auf den Kinderreichtum in Ostdeutschland.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. März 2013)

> Ronny, Mandy, Cindy &#8211; die Seite gen-evolu.de zeigt hier eine ganz eindeutige Verteilung. Während im Westen nur ein paar Pünktchen markiert sind, verdichten sie sich im Osten zu Flecken. Doch auch hier gilt: "Obacht Vorurteil". Denn die Sache mit den exotischen Namen ist etwas komplizierter.
> 
> Die Wissenschaftler räumen ein: "Wenn ich Listen sehe, auf denen Jeremy oder Justin steht, dann kommen die eher aus dem Osten", sagt der Westler Gerhard Müller. Und die Leipzigerin Garbriele Rodriguez pflichtet bei: "Es gibt und gab im Osten eine gewisse Vorliebe für englische Namen.



Quelle: Welt.de

Jungs ich bin doch nicht blöd.

Cindy (17), Ronny (19) kriegen Kinder und sind gefickt. Haha. Ich lach mich tot. Ich bin raus, das ist ja schrecklich hier.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Cindy (17), Ronny (19) kriegen Kinder und sind gefickt. Haha. Ich lach mich tot. Ich bin raus, das ist ja schrecklich hier.



Man kann sich auch hineinsteigern.

Und hört mal mit dem geflame hier auf, isn Bilderthread.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Jungs ich bin doch nicht blöd.
> 
> Cindy (17), Ronny (19) kriegen Kinder und sind gefickt. Haha. Ich lach mich tot. Ich bin raus, das ist ja schrecklich hier.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Bisschen Fremdenfeindlich is das aber schon Jordin das ist dir klar oder?


Fremdenfeinlich? Ostdeutschland? wow... Genauso wie Bayernwitze und Ostfriesenwitze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2013)

wie es sich noxiel mit den frauen auf dem board hier verscherzt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. März 2013)

jo  ichbinnichtschuld hat wohl Recht. Sry Jordin, hab ein wenig überreagiert.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SampleDeath (10. März 2013)

xD ohman viel zu hart ^^


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (11. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... bringt einen nicht direkt zum Lachen, sind aber innovative *Fun*items die die Welt (aka ich) unbedingt braucht!


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (12. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. März 2013)

Das ist iA-Writer, oder? 

On topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (15. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (15. März 2013)

Ähm ... ja ...

Ich schrieb gerade im Berufe-Thread was und Buffed hat die Bezeichnung der offiziellen WoW Seite in Klammern "etwas" abgeändert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich stand dort eu battle net (zusammengeschrieben).


----------



## win3ermute (15. März 2013)

Als ob wir das nicht geahnt hätten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. März 2013)

> Als ob wir das nicht geahnt hätten...



...das wieder jemand Papstbilder shopt? ^^


----------



## zoizz (15. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (16. März 2013)

Ist alt und nicht mal sonderlich witzig - nur so weiß ich ungefähr auf welcher buffed-Seite ich suchen muß, sollten wir dieses Scheiß-Pic mal wieder nicht finden (Seite 427 und die rechte Elfe geht auch heute immer noch nich... Miststück...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> ...das wieder jemand Papstbilder shopt? ^^



Hast du gerade ernsthaft.... ein Bild von 4chn eingebunden? Und wenn du es wiederfinden willst setzt du ein Lesezeichen oder was? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (17. März 2013)

> Eine Frau kommt zum Arzt, überall grün und blau..
> Der Arzt: "Um Gottes Willen, was ist denn ihnen passiert?"
> Die Frau: "Herr Doktor, ich weiß nicht mehr was ich tun soll...jedes Mal,
> wenn mein Mann besoffen nach Hause kommt verdrischt er mich..."
> ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lol


----------



## bkeleanor (20. März 2013)

Kannst du mir mal den Witz mit dem nord korea, best korea erklären?
das macht mich eher aggressiv als das es mich zum lachen bringt.


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal den Witz mit dem nord korea, best korea erklären?
> das macht mich eher aggressiv als das es mich zum lachen bringt.



tja mein freund das ist die Sache mit dem Humor  
Manche finden sarkastische Anspielungen auf die übertriebene Propaganda Nord Koreas witzig ,andere nicht.
Aber warum dich das aggressiv macht versteh ich nun wirklich nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (20. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber warum dich das aggressiv macht versteh ich nun wirklich nicht.



Vielleicht weil ihn Verherrlichungen von Diktaturen, Zensur und Menschenrechtsverletzungen sauer machen? Kann ich gut nachvollziehen und bin auch nicht gerade glücklich mit dem Bild, sehe es aber noch gerade so im Rahmen das ich es nicht melden müsste.


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2013)

Naja aber jeder einigermaßen schlauer Mensch sollte wissen das es zu den Ereignissen in dem Bild nie kommen wird. 
Würde NK jemals eine Automrakete abschießen würde sie aller höchstens avor der Küste ins Wasser stürzen. Naja


----------



## bkeleanor (20. März 2013)

Das ist ja nicht der Punkt.
Viel mehr stört mich die Tatsache, dass auf dem Bild irgendwelche Zivilisten "weggebombt" werden und man über einen Typen lachen soll der ganz offensichtlich einen Dachschaden hat aber an der Macht ist. Zudem auch noch öffentlich angibt einen Nuklearschlag gegen die westliche welt durchführen zu wollen.

Wielange dauert es wohl bis er merkt, dass nicht nur die USA gegen ihn ist und er auf die idee kommt...hey ich bombardiere etwas, dass ich erreichen kann.

ich finds nicht witzig.


----------



## vollmi (20. März 2013)

Sich drüber lustig machen ist aber das einzige was wir tun können.
Witze über etwas zu machen ist auch eine Art damit umzugehen.

mfG René


----------



## Reflox (20. März 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Viel mehr stört mich die Tatsache, dass auf dem Bild _irgendwelche Zivilisten "weggebombt" werden_



wut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. März 2013)

Ich habe ja gesagt du sollst es erklären^^

Für mich ist das ein (mehr oder weniger) typischer amerikaner auf einem elektrogefährt der aus heiterem himmel von einer rakete getroffen wird.
was es aber wirklich darstellen soll weiss ich nicht.

wer zeichnet den mist überhaupt?


----------



## Reflox (20. März 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> wer zeichnet den mist überhaupt?



Moi, und ich habe damit einige Fans.
Es ist halt einfach ne Verbildlichung das Best Korea den Amis den Krieg erklären will. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Bälle bzw. dieser Bär repräsentiert 1 Land. Nicht eine Person.


----------



## Keashaa (20. März 2013)

Noch nie von Polandball gehört? Den gabs hier doch vor ein paar Monaten schon...


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. März 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil ihn Verherrlichungen von Diktaturen, Zensur und Menschenrechtsverletzungen sauer machen? Kann ich gut nachvollziehen und bin auch nicht gerade glücklich mit dem Bild, sehe es aber noch gerade so im Rahmen das ich es nicht melden müsste.



Haha das ist ja lächerlich. Wie kleine grüne Gutmenschen.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. März 2013)

aha
ja wie du siehst gibts ohne erklärung diverse interpretationsmöglichkeiten.

mir war auch nicht klar das das walross auf dem elektroscooter ein ball sein soll.

bin vielleicht zu doof für die art humor aber ich muss ja auch nicht alles mitmachen oder verstehen.
trotzdem noch viel erfolg dabei.
werde deine bilder indemfall in ruhe lassen :-)


----------



## Reflox (20. März 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> mir war auch nicht klar das das walross auf dem elektroscooter ein ball sein soll.
> 
> bin vielleicht zu doof für die art humor aber ich muss ja auch nicht alles mitmachen oder verstehen.
> trotzdem noch viel erfolg dabei.
> werde deine bilder indemfall in ruhe lassen :-)





> Die Bälle bzw. dieser Bär



Naja es ist halt wie mit vielen Dingen hier im Internet. Einige Leute finden es urkomisch, die anderen können dabei nur den Kopf Schütteln.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> und man über einen Typen lachen soll der ganz offensichtlich einen Dachschaden hat aber an der Macht ist.




Du meinst den toten Mann da im Bild? 


Olliruh schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sein Kopf, in diesem Bild bitte. Bin zu faul für Paint!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmops (21. März 2013)

[attachment=13171:392235_254264891302149_845136509_n.jpg]


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (21. März 2013)

> *Hauptschule:*
> Ein Bauer verkauft einen Sack
> Kartoffeln für 50,- Euro. Die Erzeugerkosten
> betragen 40,- Euro. Berechne den Gewinn!
> ...




schneidet schweissfrei ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0yRYxiAdjZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (21. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (22. März 2013)

> Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen?
> Warum besteht Zitronenlimonade größtenteils aus künstlichen Zutaten, während in Geschirrspülmittel richtiger Zitronensaft drin ist?
> Warum gibt es kein Katzenfutter mit Maus-Geschmack?
> Warum ist nie besetzt, wenn man eine falsche Nummer wählt?


----------



## Reflox (23. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (27. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. März 2013)

^oida





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (27. März 2013)

autsch ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (28. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:3


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2013)

Ist das auf dem 1. Bild der ältere Bruder von Pedobear?

Würde ja dann Raperabbit heißen oder so.


----------



## Wynn (28. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cabulator (29. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein absolutes vorbild


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. März 2013)

Cabulator schrieb:


> [Bild]
> 
> mein absolutes vorbild



Wieso tut er, was er tut? Oo


----------



## Quentaros (30. März 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wieso tut er, was er tut? Oo



Er tut das, weil er es tun kann, was er da tut, darum tut der das tun


----------



## Wynn (30. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wieso tut er, was er tut? Oo



Meth is a hell of a drug.

Btw: Danke, Khaleesi! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *Bild*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (30. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> *Bild*



I lol'd


----------



## Thoor (30. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehme hier nur das Recht zur Selbstverteidigung war. ^^


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (31. März 2013)

Krepo <3


----------



## Reflox (1. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2013)

Gestern an der Uni...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. April 2013)

geiles Shirt von Snoopeh.


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2013)

Das hätte ich jetzt beim Chemie lernen eigentlich nicht erwartet... klarer Fall von too much information 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (4. April 2013)

Die traurige Wahrheit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (4. April 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das hätte ich jetzt beim Chemie lernen eigentlich nicht erwartet... klarer Fall von too much information



Ich hätte nicht nachschauen sollen... Oh God, why?!

Und für's Topic!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. April 2013)

Lol EspCap. Ich häts auch nich nachschaun sollen. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2013)

AHA! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. April 2013)

Warum du bei Facebook nach Dildos suchst sei mal dahingestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2013)

Ich hab diesen Beitrag hier gesehen, ist das so schlimm?   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (4. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. April 2013)

Die Summe alles menschlichen Wissens steht in diesen beiden Büchern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (8. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (8. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9**G frisst langsam aber sicher mein Leben auf


----------



## Saji (8. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (9. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (11. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nicht unbedingt zum lachen, aber interessant:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. April 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Und nicht unbedingt zum lachen, aber interessant:




viel besser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (13. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Schneemaus​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (13. April 2013)

Ich steh so auf den Film.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Bang (13. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hehe


----------



## The Bang (13. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (13. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. April 2013)

* Entfernt *


----------



## Ogil (14. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (15. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> und
> 
> *Weather Stone*



Und das Originalbild dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (16. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2013)

Gerade hier muss ich die Info separat hinterlassen: Aus Sicherheitsgründen arbeiten wir ab sofort für IMG-Tags mit einer Whitelist. Die ist relativ umfangreich, aber ich kann nicht jede Domain berücksichtigen.

Mehr Infos hier:
http://forum.buffed....wendete-bilder/


Und wenn ihr hier durch scrollt seht ihr, dass ich die meisten Hoster von Euch schon berücksichtigt habe  Also nichts mit RIP.


----------



## Aun (18. April 2013)

der nicolas cage adler, für firun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (18. April 2013)

no icecream 4u!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oooohh..... no whitelist 4me -.-


----------



## Aun (18. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> oooohh..... no whitelist 4me -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. April 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> no icecream 4u!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kopierten link auf imgur strg+v und enter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (19. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2013)

Saji, "rippst" du als die einzelnen Szenen aus den "Dog Snack"-Videos?
Edit: Ach das andere gif ist von Bloody...


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (19. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Saji, "rippst" du als die einzelnen Szenen aus den "Dog Snack"-Videos?
> Edit: Ach das andere gif ist von Bloody...



Nö, ich hab die von imgur. ^^ Da Bloody das mit der Katze postete, musste ich mit dem Hund nachziehen. *g*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. April 2013)

apropos Katzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja toll

wart ich jetzt bis zam die seite zur whitelist hinzufügt oder mach ich nen screenshot und lad sie per imageshack hoch?

Dann was alternatives.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. April 2013)

ich finds witzig.
sind zwar keine bilder aber dein "na toll" ist unbezahlbar :-)


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (20. April 2013)

Erstarrt in Ehrfurcht!   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (20. April 2013)

Wie kann man hier nochmals Bilder einfügen seit dieser Whitelist? O_O


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BURN IN THE ETERNAL FIRES OF HELL


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie kann man hier nochmals Bilder einfügen seit dieser Whitelist? O_O



imageshack.us

Gifs müssen zuerst auf dem Pc gespeichert werden damit sie funktionieren -> dann erst hochladen.

Normale Bilder gehen über Festplatte und URL


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie kann man hier nochmals Bilder einfügen seit dieser Whitelist? O_O



Alle Infos, inkl. Liste und Feedback-Thread:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203555-url-whitelist-fur-im-forum-verwendete-bilder/


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (20. April 2013)

Bwahaha




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (22. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> bild 2



die option wenn volumendrosslung da ist ?


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (30. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (1. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (1. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



believe!


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LMAO


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (3. Mai 2013)

Okay, jetzt doch als Bild.  Bleibt aber meine unterhaltsamste Phishingmail!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (3. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (3. Mai 2013)

der mit den grammar books war gut


----------



## Saji (3. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und etwas für unsere tapfere schneemaus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millijana (4. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2013)

Ich musste das Hulk-Bild entfernen - wegen dem Hinweislogo am Ende.


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2013)

ist das komplette ******** meme also verboten ?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Also bitte. Wegen B*a*z*r*? Das ist doch lächerlich, wer kenn das denn bitteschön nicht.
*r*z*e*s ist doch Weltbekannt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Mai 2013)

geschützter porno markenname/logo bleibt eben geschützt, selbst als meme noch ein risiko.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit hm, nciht sichtbar?
edit: achja whitelist


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (6. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> geschützter porno markenname/logo bleibt eben geschützt, selbst als meme noch ein risiko.




Abgesehen davon geht es viel mehr um den Hinweis zu dieser Seite, vollkommen egal wie bekannt das ist.


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Mai 2013)

OH MEIN GOTT!
512 mb Ram!
Das ist Wahnsinn!

(Die Zeiten kenn' ja selbst ich noch  Naja. 512mb ist klar, aber ich kenne noch geringere ^^)


----------



## Keashaa (7. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT!
> 512 mb Ram!
> Das ist Wahnsinn!
> 
> (Die Zeiten kenn' ja selbst ich noch  Naja. 512mb ist klar, aber ich kenne noch geringere ^^)



Also, ich kenne noch Zeiten mit 200 MB... HDD! Nix RAM... HDD!
Als wir die aufgerüstet haben auf 400 MB haben wir niemals daran gedacht, dass wir die vollkriegen... *hust*


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (9. Mai 2013)

2016, die Deutsche Telekom drosselt wegen dem explosionsartigen Anstieg der Bandbreitennutzung bereits ab 1GB. Erste Proteste werden laut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Polen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (9. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh IdrA


----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ..


Zumindest für ein paar Viewer solltest du noch erklären, dass Tom Selleck ursprünglich mal Indy sein sollte *g*


----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2013)

es ging eher darum woher die rescue rangers ihr outfit haben ^^


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> es ging eher darum woher die rescue rangers ihr outfit haben ^^




Das ist halt die Krönung


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (13. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (13. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (13. Mai 2013)

YES, endlich das Original- Danköö


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (14. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> [...]



Die Geschichte mit dem chinesischen Architekten stimmt so leider nur nicht...
http://www.travelchinaguide.com/china_great_wall/culture/jiayuguan.htm


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit dem chinesischen Architekten stimmt so leider nur nicht...
> http://www.travelchi...e/jiayuguan.htm



tl;dr


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit dem chinesischen Architekten stimmt so leider nur nicht...
> http://www.travelchi...e/jiayuguan.htm



Jetzt macht doch nicht immer gleich alles zu Nichte >_>


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bwahahahaha herrlich


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (15. Mai 2013)

Ha, die glauben echt, dass jmd für nen Hello Kitty Film 10 Euro ausgibt ...


----------



## Reflox (17. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. Mai 2013)

Haha, echt genial.  Das Ende ist perfekt. Nur die erste Uhr ist falsch. I müsste XII sein.


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, was es ist, aber ich finde es zum totlachen - vor allen Dingen Bild 4:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Where's your god now?!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Armes Estland


----------



## Legendary (17. Mai 2013)

Jetzt fängst du auch schon mit der Sch... an.


----------



## iShock (17. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was es ist, aber ich finde es zum totlachen - vor allen Dingen Bild 4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie hieß der vogel nochma ?^^


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2013)

Ich hab' keine Ahnung - aber er gibt eine prima Signatur ab


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (18. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich hab' keine Ahnung - aber er gibt eine prima Signatur ab



Urutau-Tagschläfer. Oder auch Potoo genannt. Ein nachtaktiver Vogel. Und ein echter Hingucker. *ba dum tss*


----------



## win3ermute (18. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Urutau-Tagschläfer. Oder auch Potoo genannt.



Scheint er zu sein. Strubbelig wie sonst was! Hoffentlich hat er auch einen verqueren Paarungsruf... so was wie "BWÄÄÄRRGH!" z. B.


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoKzT (19. Mai 2013)

http://fs01.androidpit.info/ass/x23/6946623-1348228028332.jpg xD

Evtl schwer verständlich aber es sind 11 Stunden


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2013)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> XBOX-Bild



Wenn ich mich nicht vollkommen irre, hat Microsoft die Konsole selbst nie 720 sondern "Durango" als Arbeitstitel genannt.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Mai 2013)

Xbox bild

With that logic I already own a Xbox one.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht vollkommen irre, hat Microsoft die Konsole selbst nie 720 sondern "Durango" als Arbeitstitel genannt.



*bestätigt Zam, auch wenn nicht ntowendig*


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht vollkommen irre, hat Microsoft die Konsole selbst nie 720 sondern "Durango" als Arbeitstitel genannt.



Weiß ich schon. Aber Mathe-Witz.


----------



## Saji (23. Mai 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Weiß ich schon. Aber Mathe-Witz.



Hrm... 360° wären irgendwie 1, also einmal um die eigene Achse. cos720 ergibt bei mir irgendwie -0,84. Entweder ist das wirklich  mal ein echter Bad Joke Eel oder ich übersehe etwas.

Edit: Möp, Taschenrechner war verstellt... cos720 ist 1. ._.


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Edit: Möp, Taschenrechner war verstellt... cos720 ist 1. ._.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I can relate.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2013)

Finde vermutlich nur ich lustig, aber egal - wer braucht einen Dealer wenn man Perkin Elmer hat? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2013)

meth ?

ihr schaut euch bestimmt im untericht auch breaking bad an weil da die studenten was lernen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## odinxd (24. Mai 2013)

Gibt's eig eine Seite auf der man nur die Länderbälle findet? Find die eig ganz niedlich   

Achja was zum Thema: Der glückliche Familienvater




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> Gibt's eig eine Seite auf der man nur die Länderbälle findet? Find die eig ganz niedlich
> 
> Achja was zum Thema: Der glückliche Familienvater



Auf Facebook kommen gerade sehr viele auf.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/North-Koreaball/136823349824158?ref=hl
http://www.facebook.com/Taiwanball?fref=ts

und natürlich den Subreddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/polandball/


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Hrm... 360° wären irgendwie 1, also einmal um die eigene Achse. cos720 ergibt bei mir irgendwie -0,84. Entweder ist das wirklich  mal ein echter Bad Joke Eel oder ich übersehe etwas.
> 
> Edit: Möp, Taschenrechner war verstellt... cos720 ist 1. ._.



360 = 1
720 = 2 x 1


----------



## Ol@f (24. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 360 = 1
> 720 = 2 x 1


Diese beiden Gleichungen machen natürlich keinen Sinn. Soll aber vermutlich andeuten, dass cos(x+k*360°)=cos(x) für k aus Z gilt. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> meth ?
> 
> ihr schaut euch bestimmt im untericht auch breaking bad an weil da die studenten was lernen ^^



Fast, LSD. Leider nein, aber warte mal ab bis wir Organik-Praktikum haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich trete ich damit nicht eine Diskussion los... das ist doch nur ein Witz, also "Ruhe bewahren!"


----------



## Apuh (25. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

Ich weis nicht ob ich drüber lachen oder ewig philosophieren soll 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2013)

das wäre ein paradoxon alux




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das wäre ein paradoxon alux



Klar, aber wie verhält sich das, wenn man die Viele Welten Theorie hinzuzieht? Überall gleich oder sind in gewissen Paralleluniversen die Definitionen eines Paradoxums anders? Oder sind in manchen die Paradoxa Alltag und was wir als Alltag empfinden ist dort ein Paradoxum? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2013)

dazu müsste man spezialist in quantenphysik/mechanik sein.


----------



## Reflox (25. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (25. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Diese beiden Gleichungen machen natürlich keinen Sinn. Soll aber vermutlich andeuten, dass cos(x+k*360°)=cos(x) für k aus Z gilt.


Die Aussage ist, dass 360 Grad eine Volldrehung im Kreis ist und somit einfach einem Ganzen entspricht. Wenn Du Dich nochmals 360 Grad im Kreis drehst, hast nochmal das Ganze. Eigentlich wären 2x 360 Grad = 720 Grad, aber von der Betrachtungsweise eines Winkels spielt dies keine Rolle, da eben auch ein Vielfaches von 360 Grad immer eine Einheit, sprich eine volle Umdrehung ist (auch wenn sie mehrmals stattfindet).
Das muss man nicht mit dem Taschenrechner nachrechnen, das ist einfach nur ein Mathematiker-Witz.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der schriftzug im hintergrund...


----------



## Quentaros (28. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für die die pcgames nicht auf facebook haben ^^


----------



## Legendary (28. Mai 2013)

So unglaublich schlecht, das es schon wieder gut ist. :>


----------



## Ol@f (28. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist, dass 360 Grad eine Volldrehung im Kreis ist und somit einfach einem Ganzen entspricht. Wenn Du Dich nochmals 360 Grad im Kreis drehst, hast nochmal das Ganze. Eigentlich wären 2x 360 Grad = 720 Grad, aber von der Betrachtungsweise eines Winkels spielt dies keine Rolle, da eben auch ein Vielfaches von 360 Grad immer eine Einheit, sprich eine volle Umdrehung ist (auch wenn sie mehrmals stattfindet).
> Das muss man nicht mit dem Taschenrechner nachrechnen, das ist einfach nur ein Mathematiker-Witz.


Mir ist schon klar, was damit ausgedrückt werden sollte. Dennoch war seine oben angebenen Gleichungen völlig sinnlos. Meine oben angegebene Gleichung (folgt sofort aus Additionstheoremen) erklärt gerade diesen Sachenverhalt korrekt.

BTT. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Ich studiere Mathematik, sogar ganz erfolgreich.


----------



## EspCap (29. Mai 2013)

Pff. Zwischen Biologen und Psychologen sollte eine deutlich größere Lücke sein. Und wo soll ich mich da einordnen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






On topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(I can relate. Noch viel schlimmer sind falsche Flaggen)


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (30. Mai 2013)




----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2013)

Also bei einer solch detailarmen Darstellung kann man wirklich nicht mit sowas argumentieren.


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Mai 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Also bei einer solch detailarmen Darstellung kann man wirklich nicht mit sowas argumentieren.



Das heißt, die Meinung der Kinder ist falsch, weil etwas so offensichtliches wie die Tür nicht zu sehen ist? Was geht mit dir ab?


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Mai 2013)

Es ist eine schemenhafte Zeichnung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich könnte genauso bemängeln dass die Räder in der Luft hängen, wo sind Achsen und Federn? Wo der Auspuff? Wo die Scheinwerfer? Ein klarer Fall für den TÜV Rheinland, die fehlende Tür ist da ja das scheinbar geringste Übel. Wenn schon Auge für Details dann aber bitte auch für alle.

Also man kann Erwachsene mit vielem brüskieren und die eigene Dummheit vor Augen halten. DIESES Bild zählt sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (31. Mai 2013)

Gut, würde ich nich mit rumlaufen, mit so einem Shirt, aber ganz lustig ist der Spruch trotzdem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Juni 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es ist eine schemenhafte Zeichnung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich könnte genauso bemängeln dass die Räder in der Luft hängen, wo sind Achsen und Federn? Wo der Auspuff? Wo die Scheinwerfer? Ein klarer Fall für den TÜV Rheinland, die fehlende Tür ist da ja das scheinbar geringste Übel. Wenn schon Auge für Details dann aber bitte auch für alle.
> 
> Also man kann Erwachsene mit vielem brüskieren und die eigene Dummheit vor Augen halten. DIESES Bild zählt sicher nicht dazu.



Ein schemenhafte tür wäre doch kein detail... nie ein haus skizziert? fenster als quadrate, tür als größeres rechteck.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ist es offensichtlicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (1. Juni 2013)

Es geht dabei doch auch garnicht darum dem Erwachsenen zu zeigen, dass er duemmer ist als ein Kind - sondern es geht vielmehr darum ihm seine Einstellung vorzufuehren. Das Kind bekommt die Aufgabe und versucht eine fuer sich begruendbare Loesung zu finden (ob richtig oder falsch ist erstmal egal). Ein Grossteil der Erwachsenen schaut sich offensichtlich das Bild an und versucht eine Ausrede zu finden, warum man keine Loesung finden kann. Das geht dann soweit dass die Aufgabe selbst als dumm abgetan wird oder das Bild als "zu ungenau"...


----------



## myadictivo (1. Juni 2013)

ich find das bild klasse... ^^
wär auch nicht drauf gekommen..
aaaber..in england würde er nach recht fahren, wa


----------



## Sunyo (1. Juni 2013)

Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein:


----------



## vollmi (1. Juni 2013)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein:



Ich find das super. Ich ernähre mich so supergesund. Nur Salat.

Das ist wie der Fitnessteller. 300g Steak auf einem Salatblatt.


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (1. Juni 2013)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ich versteh dich schon, da sucht man ein ordentliches Fleischrezept und kriegt nur Salate angeboten. *g*


----------



## Reflox (1. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> [gay]



seriously, mein Bruder hat Bilder von dem aufgehängt. ;-;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2013)

saji klaut bilder aus der shoutbox! steinigt ihn!


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> saji klaut bilder aus der shoutbox! steinigt ihn!



Ich war noch nie in der Shoutbox. Hab das Bild per Skype verlinkt bekommen.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juni 2013)

@ Flöxchen er ist so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (3. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



lol


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Juni 2013)

@H2O, wer ist das Kind?


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juni 2013)

Der Freund von Reflox Bruder


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. Juni 2013)

Klausurenzeit kommt mal wieder näher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (4. Juni 2013)

WTF...


----------



## Wynn (4. Juni 2013)

besonders "handgemacht in england" "der arsch der der die briten grossgemacht hat"


----------



## Saji (5. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> besonders "handgemacht in england" "der arsch der der die briten grossgemacht hat"



Die Briten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist eine kinderserie auf nick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (9. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

morgens im schlafzimmer 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (11. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juni 2013)

Seanbuddha approves this.


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (12. Juni 2013)

***Bilder wegen kaputter Links dauerhaft entfernt***


----------



## iShock (12. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juni 2013)

Unsere Psychologen haben ein Sofa als Logo. Fand das heute irgendwie lustig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Unsere Psychologen haben ein Sofa als Logo. Fand das heute irgendwie lustig.
> 
> BILD



Bitte, bitte, BITTE lass mich nicht nur in Ulm einen Studienplatz bekommen. Pinke Schlüsselbänder und ein Sofa als Logo... *schauder* Wieso hab ich mich da überhaupt beworben?


----------



## orkman (13. Juni 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte, BITTE lass mich nicht nur in Ulm einen Studienplatz bekommen. Pinke Schlüsselbänder und ein Sofa als Logo... *schauder* Wieso hab ich mich da überhaupt beworben?



als wenn das jetzt das wichtigste an der uni wäre ... ist doch scheiss egal was das fachschafftlogo ist und welche farbe son schlüsselband hat ... kannst ja dein eigenes schlüsselband benutzen/kaufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (13. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Leichenliebhaber immer schön zum Valentinstag dran denken: Erst buddeln, dann knuddeln


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> als wenn das jetzt das wichtigste an der uni wäre ... ist doch scheiss egal was das fachschafftlogo ist und welche farbe son schlüsselband hat ... kannst ja dein eigenes schlüsselband benutzen/kaufen



Ne... Echt? 


BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (15. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Abschluss was ernsteres:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (16. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bahaha 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (16. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Juni 2013)

Die Ecke ist schon angeknackst gewesen, das sieht man


----------



## Aun (17. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (17. Juni 2013)

gibs dann für die braven von uns auch geschenke ?


----------



## Saji (17. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Juni 2013)

lmao 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (18. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Juni 2013)

Oh wow, this man got the Groove


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (20. Juni 2013)

So'n Moshpit bei Amon Amarth ist garnich witzig mit nur 1,65...


----------



## tonygt (20. Juni 2013)

"Viking Metal"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *Moshpit*



Großartig ;D


----------



## Manowar (21. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Großartig ;D




Vorallem die Wirklichkeit 
Amon Amarsch hat sich Leute vom Nordsturm (war es meine ich) geholt und die auf der Bühne kämpfen lassen.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Juni 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> [/size]
> Amon *Amarsch* hat sich Leute vom Nordsturm (war es meine ich) geholt und die auf der Bühne kämpfen lassen.



Tippfehler oder gewollt?


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Tippfehler oder gewollt?



Letzteres gibt Auszeit.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Wie goil ist das denn?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Unwissenden: 

Original (jupp, zum Kotzen, ich weiß...):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg[/youtube]

Ein wesentlich besseres Cover (und ich hab das "damals" genau da live gesehen, alleine deswegen besser. Und Manson war da nur "Nachmittags-Unterhaltung". Danach kamen die unglaublich guten Bush, der langweilige Iggy Pop, danach Skunk Anansie (unglaublich und unbeschreiblich gut) und dann, als keiner mehr konnte, setzen Faith no more noch einen drauf. Bestes Festival meines Lebens! Headliner Rammstein kam am nächsten Tag):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zuv98nNVHE[/youtube]

*durch die bude hüpf um 5 Uhr morgens*


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2013)

Die Manson-Version ist auch die geilste ;D


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Jupp! Und Du solltest jeden sofort bannen, der was anderes behauptet. Mansons "This is Halloween"-Cover finde ich übrigens auch sehr gelungen. Gute Cover kann der Mann öfters 'raushauen! Ob ein Thread über gelungene Cover-Versionen im Musik-Unterforum Anklang findet *grübel*?

Hatten wir das schon? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hvhDHJAbPg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist auch gut ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (22. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ist auch gut ^^



Da ist der ganze Film ein Kunstwerk und JEDER Track der darin zum Zuge kommt.

mfG René


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Juni 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da ist der ganze Film ein Kunstwerk und JEDER Track der darin zum Zuge kommt.
> 
> mfG René


Sucker Punch? Näää ... War für mich mit einer der miesesten Filme seit langem.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sucker Punch? Näää ... War für mich mit einer der miesesten Filme seit langem.



Das sollten wir ausdiskutieren... der DC von "Sucker Punch" ist nach wie vor einer meiner Lieblinge. Entweder sehe ich zuviel in dem Ding oder andere haben den Streifen nicht gerafft (wahrscheinlich liegt die Wahrheit in der Mitte; wie so oft). Mach mal einen Thread im Film-Forum auf, wenn Du Interesse hast . Ich verspreche auch, absolut friedlich zu sein .


----------



## Xidish (22. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jupp! Und Du solltest jeden sofort bannen, der was anderes behauptet.


Du kennst aber schon die Boardregeln hier, oder?
Denn mit dem Aufruf hast Du sie gerade gebrochen.  

Ich persönlich finde das Original um Welten besser als sämtliche Covers davon.
Ohne das Original wären alle Covers gar nix.

Und Annie mit ihrem Partner waren, sind und bleiben nunmal ein Unikat, an das imo nix ran kommt. 
Dieser Manson dagegen sieht nur noch halblebendig aus - frage mich immer (auch wegen seiner Art),
wo se den rausgelassen haben. 

btt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (22. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Dieser Manson dagegen sieht nur noch halblebendig aus - frage mich immer (auch wegen seiner Art),
> wo se den rausgelassen haben.



Er ist um ehrlich zu sein ein ziemlich vernünftiger Mann mit einer vernünftigen Weltanschauung. Definitiv kein Künstler wie alle anderen, aber von allen mir noch der liebste.

--




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (22. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Du kennst aber schon die Boardregeln hier, oder?
> Denn mit dem Aufruf hast Du sie gerade gebrochen.



Gut, wegen der Smilies werde ich gar nicht weiter darauf eingehen. Eine scherzhafte Äußerung ist eben nur genau das. 



> Ich persönlich finde das Original um Welten besser als sämtliche Covers davon.
> Ohne das Original wären alle Covers gar nix.



Ohne Originale gibt es keine Covers - überflüssige Bemerkung. Man kann ein "Original" tatsächlich als "mies" empfinden und die Neuinterpretation dementsprechend überlegen. Im besten Fall nimmt man was relativ Triviales (und im Falle der "Eurythmics" empfinde ich das so - hatte Potential, blieb aber unter den Möglichkeiten. Gibt eben "Hommages" und Verbeugungen - und eben auch Verbesserungen von Material mit Potential).



> Und Annie mit ihrem Partner waren, sind und bleiben nunmal ein Unikat, an das imo nix ran kommt.



Als sie aufkamen, waren sie nur "Unikate" unter ganz vielen. Keine Ahnung, wie alt Du bist - aber als der Song aufkam, war es zwar ein Hit, aber mehr auch nicht. Es gab (und teilweise gibt es die bis heute) erheblich "wichtigere" und bessere Bands. Lennox und ihr Partner sind auch damals nicht mehr als "Randerscheinungen" gewesen mit ein paar Hits. 



> Dieser Manson dagegen sieht nur noch halblebendig aus - frage mich immer (auch wegen seiner Art),
> wo se den rausgelassen haben.



Und das seit ca. 30 Jahren! Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich bin wahrlich kein "Manson"-Fan ("Ein Typ, der sich einen Frauennamen gibt und auf Bad Guy macht? Wie originell!" Alice Cooper). Standfestigkeit in Sachen Präsenz, Wandlungsfähigkeit und nicht zuletzt aktive Beeinflußung der Musikszene hat er gegen Lennox und Partner allerdings durchaus bewiesen. Sein "Mentor", der Herr Reznor, ist mit Sicherheit die in musikalischer Hinsicht weit interessantere und einflußreichere Person, wenn auch bei der Masse unbekannter (Reznor ist der Mann hinter der Industrialcombo "Nine Inch Nails". Dieses sperrige und aus kommerzieller Hinsicht eher unbedeutende Projekt dürfte ähnlich einflußreich sein wie in der Vergangenheit "Kraftwerk", Klaus Schulze etc. pp.).

Übrigens war Mansons Bühnenshow auf dem Bizarre '97 ein absolutes "StandOut". Das war jede Menge Fun und absolut im Gedächtnis bleibend! Gegen eine solche Wucht der Live-Performance können nur wenige Bands anstinken (gut, auf besagtem Bizarre mit seinem unglaublichen Set-Up jagte da eine superbe Band die nächste....).

BTT, damit das nicht ganz ausartet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

wintermute ich warte auf deine erklärung von sucker punch ^^


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Wie ich im entsprechenden Thread von Dir bereits bemerkte, solltest Du erst mal erklären, welche Probleme Du mit dem Streifen hattest. Ein "find ich scheisse, ey!" ist keine wirklich zur Diskussion einladende Begründung und auch keine schlüssige Argumentation...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:

Klassiker, kann man nicht oft genug posten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (22. Juni 2013)

Eurythmics waren lange Top damals.
Und gerade Sweet Dreams war ihr Durchbruch überhaupt.
Das belegen auch die Charts - ok auch wenn sie in Europa nicht auf Nummer 1 waren - aber sehr lange auf den Plätzen 4-9 ...
In den US Charts waren sie sogar 25 Wochen auf Platz 1 - wer kann das heutzutage von den kurzlebigen Bands schon für sich behaupten?!

Ich bin so alt, wie es im Profil steht ... fast 44.
Ich bin quasi mit denen aufgewachsen und sie waren immer angesagt.
Davor spielten sie schon mit anderen Bands (u.a. The Catch, DAF, Blondie, Stevie Wonder, Elvis Costello).

Ach hier mal was von The Catch, auch ein netter Song





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fx5sTRDhDFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die 80er/90er Jahre ware musikalisch die inovativste Zeit überhaupt.
Da hatten recht viele Bands, Solisten ihre eigenen Stile - bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen.
Heute werden so viele Musiken, Stimmen etc. kopiert.
Nur noch selten kommt komplett Neues hevor.

edit:
... dürfte ähnlich einflußreich sein wie in der Vergangenheit "Kraftwerk ...  
Ja, nee, is klar. 

sorry für die Textwall ...

btt


----------



## JokerofDarkness (22. Juni 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Da ist der ganze Film ein Kunstwerk und JEDER Track der darin zum Zuge kommt.





win3ermute schrieb:


> Das sollten wir ausdiskutieren... der DC von "Sucker Punch" ist nach wie vor einer meiner Lieblinge. Entweder sehe ich zuviel in dem Ding oder andere haben den Streifen nicht gerafft ...


Dem schließe ich mich voll an.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Eurythmics waren lange Top damals.
> Und gerade Sweet Dreams war ihr Durchbruch überhaupt.
> Das belegen auch die Charts - ok auch wenn sie in Europa nicht auf Nummer 1 waren - aber sehr lange auf den Plätzen 4-9 ...
> In den US Charts waren sie sogar 25 Wochen auf Platz 1 - wer kann das heutzutage von den kurzlebigen Bands schon für sich behaupten?!



Ach bitte! Das ist doch keine Argumentation! Dieter Bohlen und seine produzierten Bands waren auch überall in Europa auf Platz 1. Erfolg beweist doch erst mal qualitativ gar nix. Dein Seitenhieb auf "kurzlebige Bands" geht auch fehl, weil Manson schon seit fast 30 Jahren tätig ist.



> Ich bin so alt, wie es im Profil steht ... fast 44.
> Ich bin quasi mit denen aufgewachsen und sie waren immer angesagt.
> Davor spielten sie schon mit anderen Bands (u.a. The Catch, DAF, Blondie, Stevie Wonder, Elvis Costello).



Also in meinem Alter. Dann solltest Du wissen, daß in den '90ern eine totale Revolution der Popmusik stattgefunden hat; ausgehend (unfreiwillig) von Nirvana! 



> Die 80er/90er Jahre ware musikalisch die inovativste Zeit überhaupt.
> Da hatten recht viele Bands, Solisten ihre eigenen Stile - bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen.
> Heute werden so viele Musiken, Stimmen etc. kopiert.
> Nur noch selten kommt komplett Neues hevor.



"Komplett neues" haben auch die Bands dieser Zeit nicht erfunden! Ich habe keine Lust, mich zu streiten, nur sind die "Mainstreamers", die Du da teilweise benennst, nur kleine Lichter gegen die "Großfeuer" wie Joy Division, Front 242, Schulze etc.



> edit:
> ... dürfte ähnlich einflußreich sein wie in der Vergangenheit "Kraftwerk ...
> Ja, nee, is klar.



Was willst Du damit sagen? Man muß "Kraftwerk" gar nicht toll finden (ich mag sie nicht) - daß sie der ausschlaggebende Impuls für elektronische Musik waren, ist nun mal Fakt! Jede Menge Epigonen haben erst dank "Kraftwerk" angefangen, elektronische Musik zu machen. 

Es gibt "geschmacklerische" Dinge und es gibt Fakten! Man muß "Nirvana" nicht toll finden. Daß sie unfreiwillig die gesamte Musiklandschaft verändert haben, ist nun mal Fakt! Und damit sind sie eine der wichtigsten Bands der '90er. Da kannst Du Bands als "wichtig" erklären, wie Du möchtest. 
Ich denke mal, Du kennst z. B. Bands wie "Joy Division" oder "Front 242" nicht, obwohl Du meinem Alterskreis angehörst. "Front" haben - fußend auf Kraftwerk - den Techno-Sound erst erfunden, während "Joy Division" die Subkultur des "Dark Wave" begründeten. Es gibt kaum eine Band (außer eventuell Depeche Mode, die "Front" als Vorgruppe führten und ebenso maßgeblich sind), die diese Einflüße verleugnen wird!

Deine "Eurythmics" gehören leider nicht zu den "einflußreichsten Bands". Ob man sie gut findet oder nicht: Sie waren eine Randerscheinung der eh recht umtriebingen '80er. Die "entscheidenden" Bands hat man auch damals nicht in den Charts gefunden, sondern in den Subkulturen! Und das ist bis heute nicht anders, wenn man sich Zeuch wie "Boris" oder "sunn o)))" anhört, die trotz unkommerziellster Arbeitsweise höchsten musikalischen Einfluß haben.

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (23. Juni 2013)

So, doch noch mal ganz kurz ..



win3ermute schrieb:


> Ach bitte! Das ist doch keine Argumentation! Dieter Bohlen und seine produzierten Bands waren auch überall in Europa auf Platz 1. Erfolg beweist doch erst mal qualitativ gar nix. Dein Seitenhieb auf "kurzlebige Bands" geht auch fehl, weil Manson schon seit fast 30 Jahren tätig ist.


Es ging hier nur darum, daß Eurythmics nix sei.
Genau da denke ich eben anders darüber.
Natürlich ist Quantität nicht gleich Qualität.
Übrigens brachte Manson seine 1. Produktion 1994 raus - ist somit keine 30 Jahre "im Geschäft" - noch nicht mal 20. 



win3ermute schrieb:


> ..., daß in den '90ern eine totale Revolution der Popmusik stattgefunden hat; ausgehend (unfreiwillig) von Nirvana!


Inwiefern?
Soweit ich weiß, hat Nirvana noch nie etwas mit Popmusik am Hut gehabt.
Sein Stil geht doch in ganz andere Richtung.



win3ermute schrieb:


> "Komplett neues" haben auch die Bands dieser Zeit nicht erfunden!


Hmm, dann habe ich in einer anderen Dimension gelebt oder Du hast es eben anders in Erinnerung.^^



win3ermute schrieb:


> Was willst Du damit sagen? Man muß "Kraftwerk" gar nicht toll finden (ich mag sie nicht) - daß sie der ausschlaggebende Impuls für elektronische Musik waren, ist nun mal Fakt!


Das weiß ich doch, da meinte ich auch nix dagegen.
Das war eher auf deine Aussage bezogen.


> Dieses sperrige und aus kommerzieller Hinsicht eher unbedeutende Projekt dürfte ähnlich einflußreich sein wie in der Vergangenheit "Kraftwerk", Klaus Schulze etc. pp.).





win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, Du kennst z. B. Bands wie "Joy Division" oder "Front 242" nicht, obwohl Du meinem Alterskreis angehörst. "Front" haben - fußend auf Kraftwerk - den Techno-Sound erst erfunden,...


Erste kenne ich beide Bands (wobei Joy Division schon in Vergessenheit geraten ist.
Front 242 hatte zwar elektronische Elemente (viel von DeMo abgeguckt), hat auch beigesteuert, war aber ganz bestimmt nicht der Erfinder des Techno.
Wie nannt sich damals ihre Richtung ... New Age oder New Wave?



win3ermute schrieb:


> Deine "Eurythmics" gehören leider nicht zu den "einflußreichsten Bands". Ob man sie gut findet oder nicht: Sie waren eine Randerscheinung der eh recht umtriebingen '80er. Die "entscheidenden" Bands hat man auch damals nicht in den Charts gefunden, ...


Ich habe nirgends gesagt, daß sie zu den einflußreichsten Bands gehörten oder sie überhauptwas beeinflußt haben!
Natürlich waren viele entscheidende Bands auch ständig in den Charts.
Mit knapp ü10 kam ich wohl kaum an Underground Musik ran.
Ich lernte sie kennen, weil sie ständig onair präsent waren.

Aber lassen wir das jetzt mal lieber.
Jeder hat seine Auffassungen und Geschmäcker - ist auch ok so. 

btt 
& guten Morgen & Gute Nacht


----------



## tanztante (23. Juni 2013)

als angehender ingenieur mag ich die trollphysics eigentlich ganz gern, aber ih darf ja keine bilder posten... grmbls


----------



## win3ermute (23. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> Soweit ich weiß, hat Nirvana noch nie etwas mit Popmusik am Hut gehabt.
> Sein Stil geht doch in ganz andere Richtung.



Wenn, dann "ihr Stil". Nirvana waren eine Band; kein Soloprojekt.
Als Nirvana ihr 2. Album nicht mehr auf einem Indie-Label, sondern bei einem Major ("Geffen-Records") veröffentlichte, geschah etwas völlig unerwartetes: In Amiland und Europa knallten Single-Auskopplung und Album auf Platz 1 der Charts. Die Mischung aus Punk und Metal, bis dahin von der Musikpresse als "Melodicore" bezeichnet, wurde unter dem neuen Begriff "Grunge" zum weltweiten Phänomen; Bands, die bisher dem Indie-Bereich (und damit kommerziell eher unbedeutend) zuzuordnen waren, wurden zu Stars. Die Majors signten alles, was nach "Indie" klang. Kleine Festivals wie etwa das "Bizarre" wurden zu "Megaevents", die auf drei Tage ausgeweitet wurden. Die Grenze zwischen Pop und Indie wurde fließend. Und das alles wegen einer kleinen Band, die gar nicht fassen konnte, was da um sie passierte.  



> Erste kenne ich beide Bands (wobei Joy Division schon in Vergessenheit geraten ist.



Bei wem ist's denn in Vergessenheit geraten? Im Bewußtsein der breiten Massen waren sie nie - wie so vieles einflußreiches Zeug in der Kultur muß das nicht sonderlich bekannt sein; es reicht, wenn Musiker solche Dinge kennen und davon maßgeblich beeinflußt werden. 



> Front 242 hatte zwar elektronische Elemente (viel von DeMo abgeguckt), hat auch beigesteuert, war aber ganz bestimmt nicht der Erfinder des Techno.
> Wie nannt sich damals ihre Richtung ... New Age oder New Wave?



Trollst Du? "hatte zwar elektronische Elemente"? Das war so komplett elektronisch; elektronischer geht es gar nicht mehr! Und anfangs hatte diese Richtung keinen Namen, weil nicht einordbar; wobei die Wurzeln bei "Cabaret Voltaire" lagen. Die Fachpresse versuchte, für Front und weitere rein elektronische Bands mit harten Beats den Begriff "Aggressive Dancefloor" zu prägen. Das für diese Richtung maßgebliche Label "Play it again Sam!-Records" brachte 1988 einen Sampler (u. a. mit "Front 242", "Cassandra Complex", "Skinny Puppy" und "a;Grumh") mit dem Titel "This is Electronic Body Music" heraus ("Front 242" verwendeten den Begriff bereits 1982 für ihre Musik), was dem Kind damit endgültig einen Namen gab, der bis heute verwendet wird: EBM. Die gesamte Acid- und später Techno-Szene verwendete Samples von Front - da konntest Du anfangs jedes Lied nehmen und nachsuchen, aus welchen Front-Samples das Stück denn jetzt wieder zusammengestückelt war...



> Mit knapp ü10 kam ich wohl kaum an Underground Musik ran.
> Ich lernte sie kennen, weil sie ständig onair präsent waren.



Das Indie-Zeuch war nie "onair" und schon gar nicht ständig. Vor Nirvana war nicht einmal Metallica im Radio vertreten. 

Wenn weiterer Diskussionsbedarf herrscht, sollten wir das ins Musik-Forum verlagern, bevor die Mods durchdrehen.

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (23. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

böses kopfkino bei bild 1 und 2 ^^

besonders weil japan dachte ich das man seinen platz frei sollte damit die liebespaare auf den sitzen poppen können und den durchgang nicht versperren und das es normal ist für japaner ihr tentakel im bus rauszuholen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (24. Juni 2013)

@Saji: Also, als ich letztes Jahr in Japan war, habe ich diese Art von Schild NIE gesehen. Da hat jemand die Zeitung kräftig auf den Arm genommen!
Die Schilder, die ich kenne, sahen nämlich alle so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Letzteres gibt Auszeit.



Wie lang muss ich dann weg? 


Werden bei uns so genannt 

Kam von einem, der die noch nie gehört hat.
"Was läuft da gerade?"
"Amon Amarth"
"Amon am Arsch, mach mal Bolzenwerfer rein!"


----------



## Saji (24. Juni 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> @Saji: Also, als ich letztes Jahr in Japan war, habe ich diese Art von Schild NIE gesehen. Da hat jemand die Zeitung kräftig auf den Arm genommen!
> Die Schilder, die ich kenne, sahen nämlich alle so aus:



Keine Ahnung, aber ich find's halt saukomisch. 

Aber nach der Seite hier http://london-underg...nd_archive.html (unter Wednesday, October 10, 2007) wird zum Bild erwähnt: "But I wonder how long it will take for someone to do a spoof of the priority seating signs similar to the Japanese subway spoof" Scheint also wirklich ein Scherz gewesen zu sein, der aber tatsächlich mal so in einer Ubahn hing. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (24. Juni 2013)

Was ist jetzt daran lustig bzw. zum lachen?

etwa, daß sich scheinbar irgendwelche Spinner über einen Blinden lustig machen?
Oder was für eine Sprache sollte das sei?


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2013)

das ist halt schwarzer humor 

und nein das heisst nicht so weil der stevie wonder schwarz ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (24. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> das ist halt schwarzer humor
> 
> und nein das heisst nicht so weil der stevie wonder schwarz ist



Hahaha!


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Juni 2013)

Leute, beruhigt euch mal wieder. Man muss nicht auf alles so empfindlich und persönlich reagieren.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



New COD screenshot


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (25. Juni 2013)

Also wenn folgendes wirklich passiert, hoffe ich, das der Sommer kalt bleibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (26. Juni 2013)

Der Scherz ist, das es kein Scherz is.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (26. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (27. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... wobei das auch unter "_Was regt mich auf_" reinpasst.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (28. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ...


*gäääääääääääääääääähn*

Zu der Blacklist hier auf Buffed sollten auch endlich mal solche Ausdrücke genommen werden.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> *gäääääääääääääääääähn*
> 
> Zu der Blacklist hier auf Buffed sollten auch endlich mal solche Ausdrücke genommen werden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (28. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> *gäääääääääääääääääähn*
> 
> Zu der Blacklist hier auf Buffed sollten auch endlich mal solche Ausdrücke genommen werden.



Welcher Ausdruck denn?


----------



## Xidish (28. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Welcher Ausdruck denn?


Kannst Du englisch?
Ich meine bestimmt nicht "_Okay have fun_". 
Ich sage nur Cpt. CAPS.


----------



## Manowar (28. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Kannst Du englisch?
> Ich meine bestimmt nicht "_Okay have fun_".
> Ich sage nur Cpt. CAPS.



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder?

Kann man dich nicht endlich mal auf ne Blacklist packen?
Du Gutmensch..


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Du Gutmensch..



Also ich bin schon einer, der ständiges Gefluche nicht mag, aber so bescheuert bin nicht mal ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (28. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2013)

Das hier ist Kindergarten. An dem Satz "Screw you!" oder richtig übersetzt "Hau ab" oder "Scher dich zum Teufel!" ist nun wirklich nix verwerflich. Man kann es auch übertreiben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hört auf mit dem OT, das sollte man eher reporten. Man man man.


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (28. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Juni 2013)

So, ich hab hier mal ein wenig das OT entfernt.

Beleidigungen & Co. unterlasst ihr bitte, ansonsten könnt ihr auch gerne die "Ignore"-Funktion des Forums nutzen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Juni 2013)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> reddit mord


leider? fake, also zumindest der bär




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fuck it! Screw you guys! Wollte ich nur so mal schreiben!


----------



## Saji (29. Juni 2013)

"Shuttlecocks"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


titelbild von giga games bericht über saints row 4 bericht - hat schon ziemlich ein bissel wtf lol für mich ^^


----------



## Saji (29. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> titelbild von giga games bericht über saints row 4 bericht - hat schon ziemlich ein bissel wtf lol für mich ^^



Dazu muss man auch den Beitrag von Giga gesehen haben. Der ist wirklich unterhaltsam und kurzweilig. Ich sage nur Australien. *g*



Spoiler



http://www.giga.de/extra/giga-news/videos/giga-news-saints-row-4-gebannt-adblock-plus-skandal-und-mehr/


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und passend zur Jahreszeit: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2013)

dein outing ? ^^


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seems legit.


----------



## Nijara (1. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm...Bäh?^^


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Ähm...Bäh?^^



Die Frage ist eher wer in einer solchen Situation erst mal googelt was zu tun ist!


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher wer in einer solchen Situation erst mal googelt was zu tun ist!


Ich musste erstmal googeln, was "sharted" ist.


----------



## Nijara (1. Juli 2013)

Erklärt es....das Bild nicht? ^^


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (2. Juli 2013)

Das Rechengenie aus Sinnlos im Weltraum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> google






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vendara (3. Juli 2013)

[attachment=13299:noob.jpg]

chichi


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich könnt mir das stundenlan anschaun ^^



Das gibt mir aber schon zu denken....


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

nur weil du null plan von dem film hast ^^ 
du neider


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (4. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (5. Juli 2013)

Google wieder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2013)

* entfernt *


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juli 2013)

Hi hi hi hi hi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. Juli 2013)

extra als Link gelassen, sont wirkt der Gag nicht 

http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/company/legal/eula.html

nein, ist keine Phishing-Site!


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

xD Wie geil!


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


jupp


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)

lmao




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   @ letztes


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2013)

Gestern in ner Bar gesehen. Man verzeihe den Instagram-Filter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirima (9. Juli 2013)

@Wynn
Das ist genial


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

Tirima schrieb:


> @Wynn
> Das ist genial



Nur traurig das es wirklich solche Leute gibt.


----------



## Poseidoom (9. Juli 2013)

Naja, die Tatsache, dass es ein Fake ist, macht das Bild leider unlustig.


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (10. Juli 2013)

Haha, wie einfallslos und zugleich jedem Mitleser vor den Kopf stoßend, wie doof wir doch sind (sein sollen).
Gibt es tatsächlich noch Figuren dort draussen, die auf solch geistlose Klickopfer wie ihresgleichen hoffen?
Gut, dass wir einen ZhAMerschwingenden Admin ham.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann euch beruhigen, der Oberkörper ist von einem Mann...


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Haha, wie einfallslos und zugleich jedem Mitleser vor den Kopf stoßend, wie doof wir doch sind (sein sollen).
> Gibt es tatsächlich noch Figuren dort draussen, die auf solch geistlose Klickopfer wie ihresgleichen hoffen?
> Gut, dass wir einen ZhAMerschwingenden Admin ham.



Ich will in dem Thread hier dazu keine Grundsatzdiskussion starten, aber wir hatten zum Start des Threads zwar den Verdacht, waren uns aber auch nicht sicher. Niemanden verurteilen, bevor er sich nicht selbst rein geritten hat. Aber die viralen Marketing-Beiträge kommen leider ab und zu vor.


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer war nochmal in thailand?   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hachja, jedes jahr aufs neue ^^


----------



## Saji (13. Juli 2013)

Da werden noch Köpfe rollen beim Fernsehsender KTVU. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (14. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> *Monster Inc*



Ein gutes Beispiel für virale Verbreitung von gefälschten Bildern. *g* Hier mal das Originalbild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2013)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine reden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^ich bepiss mich gerade


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2013)

METAL TIME




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juli 2013)

ZU GUT.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juli 2013)

Einer von denen 4 Leuten stellt mich dar. Ratet Mal welcher.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2013)

der mit dem kaffebechern ^^


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2013)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur bei Mirror's Edge zugeschlagen... und... uhm.. Orcs must die! 2 werde ich mir wohl auch noch holen.


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brech ab ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohhh jaaaaa *sabber*


----------



## zoizz (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2013)

ferkel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2013)

Umfrage unserer Uni. Netter Versuch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Juli 2013)

ich hoffe mal nicht deanne´s katze ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

die sendung is so geil
wenn dich die katze morgens so anschaut, bist du am arsch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oh gott dafür komm ich in die hölle 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> *Bild mit geklauter, uralter Idee*



Wo warst du die letzten Jahre im Internet unterwegs?
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hNxhrPaaCA4
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vFCBwob65Nw


----------



## Saji (17. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wo warst du die letzten Jahre im Internet unterwegs?
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hNxhrPaaCA4
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vFCBwob65Nw



Die Videos sind so awesome!  Besonders das zweite. Danke ZAM!


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juli 2013)

Liebe Chefs, hier seht ihr den Grund, warum ihr nie bei euch angestellte Nerds verärgern solltet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juli 2013)

Ja, mit solch ansprechenden Covern hat man früher ganz bestimmt einen Haufen Filme verkauft... "Würmer! Bestien!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Pferd, zu genial!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (18. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2013)

Durch den GuMo inspiriert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Juli 2013)

sharknado 2 kommt aber wirklich ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0uXAwt0fnCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (19. Juli 2013)

Die Elster wollte die Katze doch nur von ihrem Nest verjagen und ihre Jungen beschützen


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die Elster wollte die Katze doch nur von ihrem Nest verjagen und ihre Jungen beschützen



Hätte vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen das ich es nicht lustig sondern eher "krass" finde. So ist halt die Natur. Kann auch nichts dafür das der einzige Bilderthread im Forum "welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen?" heißt.

Zum Ausgleich der Grund warum Egoshooter keine Amokläufer hervorbringen können:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Hätte vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen das ich es nicht lustig sondern eher "krass" finde. So ist halt die Natur. Kann auch nichts dafür das der einzige Bilderthread im Forum "welche Bilder bringen euch zum lachen?" heißt.
> 
> Zum Ausgleich der Grund warum Egoshooter keine Amokläufer hervorbringen können:
> 
> ...



Denn in Egoshootern lernt man nicht den Umgang mit Waffen ^^


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Denn in Egoshootern lernt man nicht den Umgang mit Waffen ^^



Damn right, sir!


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2013)

voll der checker ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 epic


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wake up!


----------



## zoizz (20. Juli 2013)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

KERNgesund


----------



## vollmi (20. Juli 2013)

In den Vierzigern waren Radioaktive Inhaltsstoffe selbst in Spuren genauso werbewirksam wie heute probiotische Bakterien. :-)

Mit dem Schlagwort Radioaktiv konnte man von der Kopfschmerztablette bis zur Zahnpasta alles verkaufen.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2013)

Ich hab schon einige Bilder von Kopfkissen mit KirschKERNfüllung gesehen. Eine kahle Stelle am Hinterkopf war da noch das schönste von.


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://vinescope.com/this-is-how-i-kiss-doggies-89.html


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2013)

Oh ja, der Master... ja, den kann man eigentlich nicht hassen. Der arme Kerl wurde beim Blick durchs ungedämpfte Schisma direkt in den Zeitvortex verrückt. *trommelt beiläufig auf dem Tisch herum* Hört ihr eigentlich auch dieses Trommeln?

Uuund fürs Topic: d'awwww!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yeeee....


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juli 2013)

Daß noch keiner der Nachbarn gemeckert hat... unser Wein erweist sich als Mauerflüchtling...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2013)

bwahahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tötet mich.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2013)

den verstehen aber nur die leute die die serie gesehen haben ^^ im buch kams ja nicht so deutlich rüber


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2013)

dann isses so ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> den verstehen aber nur die leute die die serie gesehen haben ^^ im buch kams ja nicht so deutlich rüber



Irgendwo scheinst Du Probleme mit Subtilität zu haben. Es wird zumindest in den englischen Büchern nicht explizit beschrieben, aber mehr als eindeutig angemerkt. Genauso, wie Du irgendwie nicht mitbekommen hast, daß Renly auch in den Büchern als schwul beschrieben wird....


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh deadpool ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bwahahahaha der is geil ^^


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich mich grad beömmelt


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hab ich mich grad beömmelt



Selbst schuld, wenn man die 1 Euro-Schlüpper vom Wühltisch bei Primark trägt.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, wenn man die 1 Euro-Schlüpper vom Wühltisch bei Primark trägt.



spricht da grad wer aus erfahrung???  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muahahaha


----------



## Deanne (26. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> spricht da grad wer aus erfahrung???



Um Gottes Willen, nein. Ich kaufe nicht bei Primark und billige Fetzen kommen mir nicht an den Hintern!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Juli 2013)

Verdammte illegale Einwanderer...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

Gut, mir gefallen riesige Zappelzeiger - zum Lachen bringt mich hier die ganz dezente Anzeige "Seven Hundred Watts R.M.S." - das Ding ist sooooo krank... (und ein absoluter Boxenkiller - ohne Modifikation geht da gar nix). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt praktisch aus demselben Ami-Thinktank, der auch Firmen wie "GAS" oder "SAE" mit Endstufen wie "Ampzilla" und "Son of Ampzilla" heraushaute. Das ist soooo krank, das ist nur goil! Und man beachte die zierliche Sony-Vorstufe darüber 

Männerspielzeug! Absolut erwachsen! Gibbet viel zu wenig von!


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juli 2013)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahahaha der name 
wers nicht ganz rafft, fanny ist ein englischer slangausdruck ^^und nicht grad jugendfrei ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> bwahahahahaha der name
> ...




Musste auch so hart lachen im Rewe letztens "Oma Fanny's Pizzateig".


----------



## Saji (28. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> bwahahahahaha der name
> wers nicht ganz rafft, fanny ist ein englischer slangausdruck ^^und nicht grad jugendfrei ^^



Kommt drauf an ob man sich auf American English oder British English bezieht. Hat jeweils unterschiedliche Bedeutungen und im American English heißt es übersetzt Arschbacke. Im British English bezeichnet es das weibliche Geschlechtsorgan und ist ein sehr... sehr sehr böses Wort, ähnlich unserem F-Wort. *fliegt fort*


----------



## vollmi (30. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




arbeiten im IT support:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (3. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2013)

Le Sweg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




9gag 4 lyf


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2013)

Ups.


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2013)

Ich gehe gerne Idioten auf den Sack.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. August 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich gehe gerne Idioten auf den Sack.



Ich finde er hat Recht. Sich in Diskussionen einzubringen mit Grammatikflames finde ich niveaulos.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. August 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde er hat Recht. Sich in Diskussionen einzubringen mit Grammatikflames finde ich niveaulos.



Ja, da stimme ich 100% zu.


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde er hat Recht. Sich in Diskussionen einzubringen mit Grammatikflames finde ich niveaulos.



Wenn sich einer auslässt, dass Ausländer nicht richtig schreiben können, sollte er die Grundsteine des Satzbaus und der Grammatik beherrschen.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. August 2013)

wallah Rischtisch bruda weg mit Des nazies alles bruda du Hast ere bruda wallah

Möge die Macht des Sarkasmus dir meine Meinung zu Grammatiknazis verständlich machen! 

[attachment=13329:hssazfksjtu2cm.jpg]


----------



## ego1899 (5. August 2013)

*



und btt...


*

Edit:

aaaaaja.... entweder spinnt mein Browser, oder hier geht irgendwie gar nix gerade...


----------



## Saji (5. August 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> aaaaaja.... entweder spinnt mein Browser, oder hier geht irgendwie gar nix gerade...


Whitelist für Bilder:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203555-url-whitelist-fur-im-forum-verwendete-bilder/


----------



## Quentaros (5. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (5. August 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn sich einer auslässt, dass Ausländer nicht richtig schreiben können, sollte er die Grundsteine des Satzbaus und der Grammatik beherrschen.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. August 2013)




----------



## Thoor (7. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2013)

Am I of seeings polandball? Börk Börk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (7. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (7. August 2013)

Shit, das kam unerwartet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. August 2013)

klassiker 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 true



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. August 2013)

@Reflox
Und jetzt mach nen Stummfilm aus dem Comic x)


----------



## Aun (9. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmmmmm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 shit got serious ^^


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/user/vincentpoetschke?feature=watch

xD


----------



## Topfkopf (9. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...e?feature=watch
> xD



Au ja, sowas braucht die Welt. Der wird dann von genauso geistlosen Kindern auf YT gemobbt und erhängt sich mit 14, und als Resultat wird die böse Seite YT dann boykottiert und vielleicht sogar gesperrt... Das böse Internet, die bösen unfähigen Politiker die die internetterei nicht aufhaten können, aber die armen trauerndern Eltern die Internet nichtmal fehlerfrei schreiben können sind ja nicht schuld, nein, niemals....

[attachment=13332:zhi8yf1.png]


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


WÖRK WÖRK BÖRK BÖRK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (10. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. August 2013)

niemand mag jacob ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Piraten versuchen's mit Reverse Psychology. Cute. Musste irgendwie ein bisschen lachen. 

Was weniger politisches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Better change the URL to https before downloading)


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (12. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (12. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie verdammt geil


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

neeeeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (14. August 2013)

long picture is long



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (14. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (14. August 2013)

Apuh schrieb:


> Chuck Norris Mainz



Ich wollt's grad posten. Einerseits ist es lustig, andererseits echt zum kotzen, wenn man wirklich eigentlich drauf angewiesen ist, hier weg zu kommen. Ich hatte gestern das Glück, mit dem Auto meines Vaters nach Frankfurt fahren zu können, aber es stresst halt echt nur noch, wenn man zum Bhf geht und entweder die Züge nicht fahren (DAS kann man ja wenigstens noch vorher schauen) oder mit übelst Verspätung abfahren (und das ist ja bei fast allen Zügen momentan noch so...)

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahaa wie ich damit ne fb freundin getrollt habe. die ist sowas von jesus fixiert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. August 2013)

Bitterböse, aber ich musste lachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (16. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. August 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> good 'ol oatmeal






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (18. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh gott ist das böse ^^ 
klassiker: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (19. August 2013)

Den mit Snape verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. August 2013)

Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich sagen das ist Satire. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

so wird one direction in cardiff angepriesen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

nijas kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh shit ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (20. August 2013)

[attachment=13344:funny-gifs-mass-effect.gif]


----------



## Schrottinator (20. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

NSFW 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man achte auf bf4 und die xboxone konsole bei der aktuellen mm werbung ^^


----------



## Aun (22. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weise worte!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und:

shuttlecocks ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (23. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (23. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. August 2013)

Bahahaha 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (24. August 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich in letzter Zeit diverse Probleme, Bilder hochzuladen im Forum.


----------



## Quentaros (24. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

haha whitelistopfer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

huehuehue



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

true 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 << 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (24. August 2013)

Nicht sicher, ob Hund oder Frau oder beides als "Deko" gilt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (25. August 2013)

Bei Ebay hat jemand sein Polo auf diese Weise verkauft.
Edit.: LEse grade, hat doch nicht verkauft, da Mindestpreis nicht geboten  


Hier mal der Link (wenn noch gültig)^^ sind noch mehr Bilder da    

Link zu Ebay







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zuschlagen, besser als titten auf auktionsbildern. der typ ist wenigstens ehrlich


----------



## Quentaros (25. August 2013)

@Aun

Ne besser nicht, da laut Ebay-Verkäufer einiges an den Wagen gemacht werden muss


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. August 2013)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich in letzter Zeit diverse Probleme, Bilder hochzuladen im Forum.


link hier einfügen, hochladen und dann hier posten

gibt ne whitelist die nur noch bestimmte bilderhoster zulässt.


----------



## Quentaros (26. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh gott hab ich nen lachflash


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hahaha


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 THINK ABOUT IT!


----------



## Quentaros (29. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahahaha


----------



## zoizz (31. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



do NOT like ...


----------



## win3ermute (31. August 2013)

Gestern schon ausführlichst an anderer Stelle kommentiert (eine hier auch nicht ganz unbekannte junge Frau mit einem "Chicken" als Markenzeichen schlug gar "Tampon-Sharing" vor), aber ich möchte euch das selbstverständlich nicht vorenthalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (1. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mhh


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> mhh






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hats jemand nt erkannt ^^


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (2. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fuer die Unentschlossenen


----------



## Quentaros (2. September 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, is die Allerwerteste was dicker geworden und trägt neuerdings eine Brille? *hust*   


Ohne Scheiss, die beiden Photoshoptechnisch zu bearbeiten ist keine Kunst, einfach nur die Frisur tauschen.


----------



## Aun (2. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. September 2013)

klassiker ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (7. September 2013)

Bed Effect




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. September 2013)

Ich feier den Typen im Hintergrund!! D


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (10. September 2013)

Ja so isses.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wieder was von extra3 blog ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 good greg cat ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genial ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen traue ich keinen rauen mit langem pony 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahaha


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2013)

Ach kommt, langsam ist es dann mal ausgekaut. 
Werden wir ja sehen, wie viele es noch lustig finden nach 4 Jahren Bundesregierung mit komplett linker Opposition 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So true


----------



## Aun (26. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "The Catperor protects!"


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (1. Oktober 2013)

Der Hammer


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2013)

Lebensmotto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

pfff das is ja nur das halbe bild.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2013)

Es ist der sinnvolle Teil des Bildes


----------



## Ogil (4. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2013)

War heute einkaufen. Hatte dabei das Gefühl das die anderen beim Autofahren genau das gleiche Problem zu haben scheinen. Da war der entgegenkommende BMW in der Einbahnstraße noch das kleinere Übel.


----------



## pampam (4. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> pfff das is ja nur das halbe bild.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich blicks nicht :/
Oder ist echt die Flagge gemeint?


----------



## Ogil (4. Oktober 2013)

Kleine Hilfestellung: Welchen Himmelskoerper sollte man im Hintergrund sehen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Kleine Hilfestellung: Welchen Himmelskoerper sollte man im Hintergrund sehen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (4. Oktober 2013)

Verdammt 
Der Mond mit eigenem Mond 

BTT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ängieeeeeee 

murica



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (6. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (6. Oktober 2013)

Zwar ein Video, brachte mich aber auch sehr zum lachen.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-2qau7J6UvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klassiker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Oktober 2013)

Da hält wohl jemand Superman für eine Dokumentation.


----------



## Aun (10. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahahahahahahahahha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (12. Oktober 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da hält wohl jemand Superman für eine Dokumentation.



Inwiefern?


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwo zwischen lustig und cringe. Aber eher ersteres. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Oktober 2013)

Vadered!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich gerade aus dem Briefkasten geholt, fand den Verdreher lustig. =<


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2013)

wie ich 3 mal hinschaun musst ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. Oktober 2013)

Haha, ich hab auch nen paar Sekunden suchen müssen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2013)

da is mal wieder wer bei 5chan versumpft......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (15. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[attachment=13390:ein-gelungener-streich.jpg]


----------



## Aun (15. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Oktober 2013)

lol made my day


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2013)

Selbst gemacht  Inspiriert vom Tumblr hier:
http://bundeswolfpack.tumblr.com/


----------



## Aun (19. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe es einfach Leute in der Trödelgruppe auf Facebook zu ärgern die meinen die Dinge die sie verkaufen wären soviel wert wie sie meinen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Oktober 2013)

alter mir fehlen die worte...


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> alter mir fehlen die worte...



Wieso?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Oktober 2013)

Wieso lässt du ihn denn nicht einfach sein Ding da reinstellen?


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2013)

genau sean lass baron king 2 seinen dvd player verkaufen damit er sich das restliche panda kostüm leisten kann


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Wieso lässt du ihn denn nicht einfach sein Ding da reinstellen?



Weil er schon vorher versucht hat etwas mit unrealistischen Preisen (Ein alter Joystick und ein Subwoofer eines 50 Euro 2.1 Sets das nichtmehr hergestellt wird für 75 Euro Vh zu verkaufen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr wart mir auch schon mal sympathischer


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich würde mir eher Sorgen machen, dass meine Tochter mit 11 n Freund hat.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir eher Sorgen machen, dass meine Tochter mit 11 n Freund hat.



Ich würde mir eher sorgen machen das du in deinem alter schon ne 11jährige Tochter hast ^^

Achja, und ich hab nichts gegen Ossis, die sind nett. Nur nicht die mit den Springerstiefeln und weissen Schnürsenkeln. (Und die dazugehörigen)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ihr wart mir auch schon mal sympathischer



^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Oktober 2013)

immer wieder geil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kombination der 2 neuigkeiten in der newsleiste


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Oktober 2013)

Aus dem Theaterspielplan. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2013)

du sau


----------



## Combust90 (30. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2013)

Ich bin der Lone Weirdo.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bahaha zu geil


----------



## Saji (2. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (6. November 2013)

Ho ho ho, schwarzer Humor. Kapiert? Schwarz? Ach, ich bin raus.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. November 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ho ho ho, schwarzer Humor. Kapiert? Schwarz? Ach, ich bin raus.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vv-wq-prqNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mjam, aufgedunsener Fisch!


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jhall (11. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagt so ziemlich alles 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2013)

Das geht auch größer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so macht man das mit radarfallen ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bwahaha das ich das nochmal erleben darf ^^ *Das Säckchen knuddelt* Ich habs mir fein verdient.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (16. November 2013)

GZ


----------



## Schrottinator (16. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [Bild]
> 
> Bwahaha das ich das nochmal erleben darf ^^ *Das Säckchen knuddelt* Ich habs mir fein verdient.



Kann mir das einer bitte erklären?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kann mir das einer bitte erklären?



Er knuddelt sein Säckchen. Damit ist doch alles gesagt ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. November 2013)

tremble heißt aber "beben" oder "zittern".

"Die Tasche bebt unter dem gewicht des potentials..."


----------



## Saji (16. November 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> tremble heißt aber "beben" oder "zittern".
> 
> "Die Tasche bebt unter dem gewicht des potentials..."



Relevant:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kann mir das einer bitte erklären?



Das ist der sogenannte "Ruf zu den Waffen". Dabei bekommen derzeit benötigte Rollen ein Bonussäckchen. Und das Bild zeigt einen Ruf zu den Waffen für DDs. (Was eigentlich nie vorkommt. Also wirklich NIE)


----------



## Aun (19. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (25. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kranker scheiss


----------



## Grushdak (25. November 2013)

Musste eben so lachen - nicht über ein Bild -
sondern über die Aussage in einem eben schon geschlossenen Thread.
Durch das feine Deutsch verstand ich es auf anhieb ganz anders, als er es wohl meinte. 

Falls sich über mich am meisten anmelden gewinne eine Reise nach Amerika mit meiner Frau.


----------



## Druda (25. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höhö xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lach mich weg  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ich wusste garnicht das man Bilder von dir im Internet finden kann Aun


----------



## Aun (26. November 2013)

hmmmmm orangen


----------



## Saji (26. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiyanah (27. November 2013)

wollte eben auch eins von doge posten. hahaha <3 ders einfach nur mega!


----------



## Manowar (27. November 2013)

Tiyanah schrieb:


> wollte eben auch eins von doge posten. hahaha <3 ders einfach nur mega! *nervig/scheiße*



Jupp


----------



## Tiyanah (27. November 2013)

quatsch! find den toll


----------



## Aun (27. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. November 2013)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


Spoiler



Da ich die Seite nicht hier posten darf wo man die Suchergebnisse per Land nachschauen kann hier ein paar der Stichwörter von Island (Die in keinem anderen Europäischen Land vorkommen): Bdsm(Platz 1),Brutal(Platz 6) etc.


Hach ja, Island... was bist du nur für ein magisches Land <3


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hach ja, Island... was bist du nur für ein magisches Land <3



kommt da nicht agaetis byrjun her??


----------



## Aun (30. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (30. November 2013)

hm 9gag?


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahaha


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Dezember 2013)

[attachment=13440:image-556167-galleryV9-bpcb.jpg]


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (6. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lmao ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (9. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bah.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bah²


----------



## Combust90 (9. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie dämlich...ich musste trotzdem lachen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SCUMBAG padme!


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Just wait until I'm Level 2!


----------



## Aun (10. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

all hail president scroob!


----------



## Ogil (11. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (14. Dezember 2013)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Liest sich fast wie meine Wunschliste zu Weihanchten :3


----------



## Sin (14. Dezember 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Liest sich fast wie meine Wunschliste zu Weihanchten :3



Du wünscht dir eine Katze? ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. Dezember 2013)

eine kampfkatze denk ich mal


----------



## Jordin (14. Dezember 2013)

Sin schrieb:


> Du wünscht dir eine Katze? ^^



Ja ähm klar. Am liebsten eine mit Bart *hust




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (22. Dezember 2013)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Am besten ist das Einhorn! :3


----------



## Combust90 (24. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahaha


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (30. Dezember 2013)

^ #6 - haw-haw, so true!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2013)

Genial! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (30. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (31. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Januar 2014)

Bahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das war 2013 

und denkt dran, frühstück ist das wichtigste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2014)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 So und nicht anders haha!


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (5. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kapier ich ned.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Walking Dead-Edition


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Kapier ich ned.
> 
> The Walking Dead-Edition



1: http://imgur.com/gallery/x6T6i
2: läuft da nich ständig speichel aus? und mit offenem mund schlafen ist eh schon schlecht für die zähne gz...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahaha 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (5. Januar 2014)

Ich schmeiß mich weg Aun, herrlich


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow. such predator!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (5. Januar 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brech ab


----------



## Grushdak (5. Januar 2014)

Es sind zwar keine Bilder - ist aber 

eine unglaubliche Wargaming-Weihnachts/Neujahrs-Geschichte


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (6. Januar 2014)

Kaum liegt sie flach, gibt es schon die ersten Witze dazu. ...


----------



## vollmi (6. Januar 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Kaum liegt sie flach, gibt es schon die ersten Witze dazu. ..



Haben alle schon in ner Schublade gewartet


----------



## Deanne (8. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2014)

ich hab so viele tolle adolf bilder ^^ look adolfin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (11. Januar 2014)

Erotik pur!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (12. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (12. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2014)

Ohja, der ist gut


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Ohja, der ist gut



aus, sitz!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Januar 2014)

hat der mir mein Bild geklaut :O


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jhall (13. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

lmao


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2014)

Danke Aun, neuer Desktop Hintergrund


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2014)

^^

smaugs verschollener bruder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (15. Januar 2014)

[attachment=13482:4cdn-1389519245268.png]
[attachment=13483:cwjhr4e.gif]
[attachment=13484:fjcdn-not-nice-da19b3-4971032.jpg]
[attachment=13485:frbrvf3.gif]
[attachment=13486:goodius-nfpih6gfj.jpg]
[attachment=13487:img-264765799875761.jpg]
[attachment=13488:imgur-2ybjbsz.jpg]
[attachment=13489:jan-delay-fc3bcr-hve.jpg]
[attachment=13490:lars.jpg]


----------



## Human Ashes (15. Januar 2014)

[attachment=13491:pr0gramm-1389528169001.jpg]
[attachment=13492:t.png]
[attachment=13493:v8tljpk.jpg]
[attachment=13494:z0m813-21.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (16. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (16. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kenn ich iwo her



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (17. Januar 2014)

[attachment=13506:brockhaus.jpg]


----------



## Jordin (18. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 höhö :3


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 movie 43 anyone? ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 outch   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg hab ich mich grad bepisst


----------



## Noxiel (20. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ob die schweizer sportschau immer so interessante untertitel hat ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Januar 2014)

Und die Sätze sind nicht mal aus nem Porno. xD


----------



## orkman (21. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 nsfw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pure evil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2014)

h2o wennt full retard!


----------



## Saji (23. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Aun' date='24 January 2014 - 06:34' timestamp='1390541668' post='3400151']
(Bild)
[/quote]

Auf den Schirm, Padawan! Wir sind die Ork, Sie werden niedergemetzelt werden. Widerstand ist zwecklos! Setzen Sie einen Kurs auf Hogwarts. Warp 9, Herr Bilbo! Energie!

Also irgendwie so jedenfalls  Aber ich glaube, das wÃ¼rde selbst J. J. Abrams nicht hinbekommen  Wer ist Ã¼berhaupt auf die Idee gekommen, jemanden als Regisseur fÃ¼r Star Trek zu engagieren, der Star Trek nicht mal so wirklich mag? Das ist ja fast so, als wÃ¼rde man mich als Regisseur fÃ¼r Rosamunde Pilcher einstellen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Januar 2014)

^ the fuck? ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreMa (26. Januar 2014)

Ein wirklich sehr lustiges Bild :'D


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (29. Januar 2014)

[attachment=13514:image-485795-galleryV9-ouzk.jpg][attachment=13515:image-485801-galleryV9-dvug.jpg]


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GA8z7f7a2Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Januar 2014)

Gerade eben in Skyrim gesehen .... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- Thumbnail


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bepiss mich grad   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht zum lachen, sondern einfach nur wow. jetzt weiß ich wie es funzt oO


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo. beste nutzungsmöglichkeit für ein appleprodukt. alles andere ist schwachfug


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> jo. beste nutzungsmöglichkeit für ein appleprodukt. alles andere ist schwachfug



Habe ich auch einen hier rumstehen


----------



## Aun (1. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lmao



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (4. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So fluffy


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 lmao, was für ne kackbratze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 boar is das hart ^^


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (5. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (7. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Peace


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jop. Da levelt man mal wieder nach langer Zeit und dann kosten Schuhe 1k Gold.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2014)

Stell dir vor du wärst in Mailand.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2014)

Eröffnungszeromonie von Olympia in Russland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulatah (9. Februar 2014)

[attachment=13521:Nasepopeln.jpg]


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dat face   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

breaking bad - canada edition 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (10. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Februar 2014)

From the deepest bottoms of the most vicious corners of the Bronx ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iq_d8VSM0nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... ...


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ]
> 
> ... ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Februar 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (11. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gnihihihihi





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LF4FmOFPI94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Yey, yey, yey


----------



## Legendary (11. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (12. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(= °.^ =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. Februar 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> From the deepest bottoms of the most vicious corners of the Bronx ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh gib dem Huhn seine Stimmbänder wieder, ich seh kaum noch was vor Lachtränen.... ach so mal btt.

[attachment=13523:image-493442-panoV9free-wclq.jpg]


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2014)

Das Video erinnert extrem an nen LSD-Trip. Oder eben Pilze 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2014)

^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow. such gotham. the doge knight



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Februar 2014)

_hmm...wer is den jetzt im knast  Dyrus und Phantomlord oder doch Bjerksen 

BTT:
Ich Liebe Daniel Sloss der Typ is so verdammt lustig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Aun (15. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja der Dong ist schon einer


----------



## Saji (17. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Kid falls off his ass's ass, onto his ass, while his ass fights with another ass.


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So bitter und wahr, da bleibt einem das Lachen im Hals stecken...


----------



## Rexo (18. Februar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[font="arial, sans-serif"]Michael "[/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]*Imaqtpie*[/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]" Santana is the Only Donger 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Februar 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> So bitter und wahr, da bleibt einem das Lachen im Hals stecken...



Das einzig positive an snowden ist, dass er weit weniger in den medien ist als die andern beiden.


----------



## Saji (18. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2014)

Ist Kein Bild aber egal 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5sGfeN9wBBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2014)

bitches be like:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (23. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 THIS!


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brech ab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]&#12388; &#9685;_&#9685;&#3901;&#12388; THE POWER OF PROTOSS &#3900; &#12388; &#9685;_&#9685;&#3901;&#12388;[/font]


----------



## Jordin (27. Februar 2014)

Da steht wohl jemand auf Playstation 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Februar 2014)

gerade eben in Skyrim bei meinem zweiten Auftragsmord der DB ...

... getroffen von meinem Pfeil ... nur wo?^^ (ps ... one shot)
scheinbar dadurch ins stolpern geraten und an der eigenen Spitzhacke bzw. Schaufel verreckt ...
und ich darf 1000 Gold dafür bezahlen? ..

ohne weitere Worte ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh mein Gott wie geil ist die GIF denn... ich kann grad nicht mehr   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott wie geil ist die GIF denn... ich kann grad nicht mehr






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gern gesschehen


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (1. März 2014)

Würde ja gerne Posts lesen können.
Nur bei Aun und win3ermute steht gar nix.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe extra dafür mal NoScript und AB+ abgeschaltet - immer noch nix.
Dafür habe ich beide Sachen wieder sofort eingeschaltet, da Buffed hier scheinbar gefährdene Popups schaltet.

hmmm


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2014)

haste imgur auf der filterliste bei adblock ?


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2014)

Hab's auf abload hochgeladen und editiert. Liegt eventuell am anderen Bildhoster. Gib mal Laut, ob ok.


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2014)

ich denk mal er hat irgendwann mal ne sache von imurg blockiert und durch ne falsche filterregel komplett imgur geblockt ^^


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2014)

Flappy Pipe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (1. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> haste imgur auf der filterliste bei adblock ?


Hatte weiter oben doch geschrieben, daß ich 2 Blocker extra mal komplett deaktiviert habe - ohne Problemlösung.
Ich denke, es liegt an meinem Kaspersky, was diese Bilderseite anscheinend auf einer White/Blacklist hat.
Denn mit meinem Smartphone werden die Bilder alle angezeigt (hab da nur AVG installiert). 

greetz


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 So wahr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [passwort bruteforce]


mich irritiert das ein wenig, besonders der erfolgreiche log aus china am ende.


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leo auf der Jagt nach dem Oscar


----------



## Jordin (4. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bisschen grausam


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2014)

der gummischlauch hat nicht gelitteen ^^

war bei know your meme in der bp meme sektion ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bwahahahahaha


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. März 2014)

_o.o

aaa My Childhood...it Burns...naa just Kidding...ich habe schon schlimmeres gesehen viel schlimmeres  und zwar in der m/m sektion -.-_


----------



## Aun (7. März 2014)

kein bild aber: 

http://www.amazon.de/Spirituelle-Empf%C3%A4ngnisverh%C3%BCtung-Freiraum-bewussten-Entscheidung/dp/3893856838/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_12?ie=UTF8&tag=uwfb-21


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2014)

Amazon ist aber in der Bilder-Whitelist ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (7. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> kein bild aber:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...TF8&tag=uwfb-21



Oh das poste ich mal in meinem Mädchenforum.. dann ticken wieder alle aus hahaha - die sind ja so "Anti-Pille" und so eingestellt


----------



## Rexo (7. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Buffy <3


Und noch n Random Bild 
http://imgur.com/gallery/ZEFfs4q


----------



## Grushdak (7. März 2014)

Er griff mich auf dem Boden an (also da stand er zuerst^^)
Mein 2. Pfeilschuss bewirkte genau Folgendes ... einen Freiflug in die Höhe ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie war ich sehr verwundert und fand es köstlich.


----------



## Jordin (7. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach FB, was wäre das Leben ohne dich <3


----------



## Grushdak (7. März 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ach FB, was wäre das Leben ohne dich <3


Seit mein Account dort im Nov '2013 "gelöscht ist" - lebe ich viel entspannter. 
Ohne FB ist das Leben um ein Vielfaches schöner. 

*ps.* ... aber nette Aufsatz-Story ...


----------



## Aun (8. März 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Er griff mich auf dem Boden an (also da stand er zuerst^^)
> Mein 2. Pfeilschuss bewirkte genau Folgendes ... einen Freiflug in die Höhe ...
> 
> 
> ...



wie entspannt die leute ohne teso leben. war was?


----------



## Grushdak (8. März 2014)

Hat jemand den Kuchen angeschnitten, daß ... ? 

*ps.* Hast falsch gequotet. 
*pps.* TESO spiele ich ja auch nicht. 
*ppps.* Aber hast recht - ohne TES ist's auch entspannter.

Gute Nacht Euch


----------



## Aun (8. März 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Euch



danke. gute nacht au8ch dir


----------



## ego1899 (8. März 2014)

Ohne Spam ist das Leben auch viel entspannter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. März 2014)

MINDBLOW 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. März 2014)

Für mit Kakao gefüllten Brüsten würde ich lesbisch werden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (12. März 2014)

@Sh1k4ri
Mady my Day 




Spring!green schrieb:


> Für mit Kakao gefüllten Brüsten würde ich lesbisch werden.




Wäre Bi da nicht der bessere Kompromiss.


----------



## Jordin (12. März 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Wäre Bi da nicht der bessere Kompromiss.



Auf die Erklärung bin ich jetzt aber gespannt! :3


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Wäre Bi da nicht der bessere Kompromiss.



aufgrund des technischen fortschritts fehlt einen lesbischen paar nix mehr  kann nicht auf details eingehen weil netiquette ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. März 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Wäre Bi da nicht der bessere Kompromiss.



Hätte ich einen Menschen an meiner Seite der mit Kakao aus seinen Melonen schießen kann, würde es mir an nichts mehr fehlen.



TT: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Okay, ich sollte ins Bett

*flies away*


----------



## Ogil (13. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Just mastering physics, taking over soon...


----------



## Aun (13. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahahahaha


----------



## bkeleanor (13. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> bwahahahahahaha



Das ist eine interessante These.


----------



## Alux (13. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> aufgrund des technischen fortschritts fehlt einen lesbischen paar nix mehr  kann nicht auf details eingehen weil netiquette ^^



Hehe, ich wollt eigentlich nur mal sehen wer als Erster so denkt


----------



## Avenom (13. März 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Das ist eine interessante These.



Was ist daran interessant? Die Weissen hatten Rechte davor schon, ist ja nicht so das die Schwarzen dann alle Weiss geworden sind, weil die auch Rechte haben wollten?  Totaler blödsinniger Vergleich.


----------



## Manowar (13. März 2014)

Ui, wir haben einen neuen, der Gesichtspalmen sammeln mag?


----------



## Derulu (13. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (13. März 2014)

Aus gegebenem Anlass:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass:



Trifft es zu 100%.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schrotti auf acid! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ist, wenn ich euch was sage ^^


----------



## Saji (14. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

kenn ich iwo her   


ladies:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (14. März 2014)

Ich soll ein Steak küssen?


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ich soll ein Steak küssen?



god dammit moonmoon


----------



## Alux (14. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> god dammit moonmoon



Made my Day!!!


----------



## Aun (14. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab jeden einzelnen auf totooine gekillt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (14. März 2014)

Lesson #35: Instant Karma




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Autsch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (14. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> god dammit moonmoon



Habs erklärt bekommen. 
Ihr Schweine! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Habs erklärt bekommen.
> Ihr Schweine!



pscht, pn an mich 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 what the fuck


----------



## KilJael (14. März 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2014)

wat fürn noob


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2014)

Moin ...

Sowas passiert eben, wenn man zu tief in den Humpen schaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz & schönes Wochenende Euch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Aun schrieb:


> what the fuck





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. März 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moin ...Sowas passiert eben, wenn man zu tief in den Humpen schaut.
> greetz & schönes Wochenende Euch



irish olympics ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brech so ab ^^ das ist sooooo nerdig


----------



## MasterXoX (16. März 2014)

Bei dem Bild musste ich zuerst an Guybrush Threepwood denken!


----------



## Patiekrice (16. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 god dammit tyrone!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damn


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wünschte ich wäre die katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bwahahahaha 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kill it with fire......


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2014)

So perfekt, made my evening


----------



## Aun (18. März 2014)

jon snow knows 2 things: nothing and how to eat p*ssy!


du weißt du bist am arsch, wenn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mMn die unkomfortabelste schlafposition ever......ich habs mit meiner ex gehasst, dauernd haare inner fresse 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (21. März 2014)

Äh... was?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pinguine eventuell doch nicht so gefährlich... dürfte noch dauern, bis die bereit für die Weltherrschaft sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann war noch das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scheiss feministen


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## Jordin (22. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


höhöhö


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (24. März 2014)

Sind da etwa geheime Aufnahmen aus den Computec-Büros geleaked? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geronimus (24. März 2014)

Kuuuhl ;-)


----------



## Alux (24. März 2014)

Geronimus schrieb:


> Kuuuhl ;-)



Ich kann nicht mehr, das is ja zu geil


----------



## vollmi (24. März 2014)

Was n ohrwurm


----------



## Aun (26. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

omfg ich kann net mehr


----------



## Ogil (26. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. März 2014)

fast so gut wie der kabellose Duschkopf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (26. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> N=S/h



höhö, genial!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oldie but goldie ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lawl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feyja (27. März 2014)

Heute in der FAZ:
der Artikel handelte davon, dass Inder fleißiger wären wie Deutsche, zur Untermalung wurde folgendes Bild verwendet (man beachte die Personen im Hintergrund )

* Index zum Engagement 
*
* Fleißige Deutsche? Von wegen! *

[attachment=13590:top-engagiert-mitarbeiter-in-indien.jpg]

Quelle:FAZ


----------



## Wynn (28. März 2014)

Vieleicht kennt ihr von Amazon die Kunden die dies gekauft haben kauften auch dies.

Facebook hat jetzt kunden die dies geliket/gelesen haben haben auch dies gelesen/geliket

Wie bei Amzon kommen sehr schräge Sachen raus 

Hier wird einem USA Killerdrohnen Artikel angeboten weil man den Chromecast Test von Pc Games Hardware gelesen hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sagt Hallo zu meinem sunnitischen Vatikan.


----------



## Saji (29. März 2014)

Für unsere tumblr User hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Für unsere tumblr User hier:



Gut ich bin jetzt auch schon bissel über 18, aber wenn meine Mutter meine Seite sehen würde... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende ist Tumblr aber nur eine Seite, wo Mädels über ihre Probleme philosophieren und jammern, wie schlimm die Welt doch ist, wie hässlich sie aussehen (was komischerweise seltener der Fall ist) und wie sehr sie niemals einen Freund bekommen oder ihr bester Freund sie nicht liebt sondern eine andere.


----------



## Magogan (29. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Am Ende ist Tumblr aber nur eine Seite, wo Mädels über ihre Probleme philosophieren und jammern, wie schlimm die Welt doch ist, wie hässlich sie aussehen (was komischerweise seltener der Fall ist) und wie sehr sie niemals einen Freund bekommen oder ihr bester Freund sie nicht liebt sondern eine andere.


Geil, da sollte ich mich mal anmelden, ich suche noch eine Freundin 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. März 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Für unsere tumblr User hier:



Meine Eltern sind "nicht mal" bei Facebook  DIESE NOOBS!





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Am Ende ist Tumblr aber nur eine Seite, wo Mädels über ihre Probleme philosophieren und jammern, wie schlimm die Welt doch ist, wie hässlich sie aussehen (was komischerweise seltener der Fall ist) und wie sehr sie niemals einen Freund bekommen oder ihr bester Freund sie nicht liebt sondern eine andere.



Ist es das nicht schon..? Nur halt in Bildern


----------



## Legendary (29. März 2014)

Tumblr? Kenn ich nicht, interessiert mich nicht. Man muss nicht jeden Scheiß mitmachen.  Bin auch nicht bei Twitter.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. März 2014)

Bei Twitter bin ich auch nicht. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ehehehehehe.


----------



## Aun (30. März 2014)

du ferkel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahaha


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Geil, da sollte ich mich mal anmelden, ich suche noch eine Freundin



Bist du weiss, männlich, Mittelklasse und eher dünn? Dann wird wohl nichts daraus. 
Wenn du da jemanden abkriegen willst, musst du geschlechtslos, Transschwarzer und mehrere psychische Störungen haben die es gar nicht gibt.
Achja, vergiss nicht ein Feminist zu sein, denn alles andere wäre versuchte Vergewaltigung.


----------



## H2OTest (30. März 2014)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bist du weiss, männlich, Mittelklasse und eher dünn? Dann wird wohl nichts daraus.
> Wenn du da jemanden abkriegen willst, musst du geschlechtslos, Transschwarzer und mehrere psychische Störungen haben die es gar nicht gibt.
> Achja, vergiss nicht ein Feminist zu sein, denn alles andere wäre versuchte Vergewaltigung.



um das zu küren Penis!


----------



## Aun (30. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gott ich brech zusammen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



= life


----------



## Wynn (30. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<<< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (31. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ladies!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bwahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (4. April 2014)

INTO THE BATTLE!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und ein Klassiker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. April 2014)

*Let's say a guy named Fred is attracted to a woman named Martha. He asks her out to a movie; she accepts; they have a pretty good time. A few nights later he asks her out to dinner, and again they enjoy themselves. They continue to see each other regularly, and after a while neither one of them is seeing anybody else.

And then, one evening when they're driving home, a thought occurs to Martha, and, without really thinking, she says it aloud: "Do you realize that, as of tonight, we've been seeing each other for exactly six months?"

And then, there is silence in the car.

To Martha, it seems like a very loud silence. She thinks to herself: I wonder if it bothers him that I said that. Maybe he's been feeling confined by our relationship; maybe he thinks I'm trying to push him into some kind of obligation that he doesn't want, or isn't sure of.

And Fred is thinking: Gosh. Six months.

And Martha is thinking: But, hey, I'm not so sure I want this kind of relationship either. Sometimes I wish I had a little more space, so I'd have time to think about whether I really want us to keep going the way we are, moving steadily towards, I mean, where are we going? Are we just going to keep seeing each other at this level of intimacy? Are we heading toward marriage? Toward children? Toward a lifetime together? Am I ready for that level of commitment? Do I really even know this person?

And Fred is thinking: ...so that means it was...let's see...February when we started going out, which was right after I had the car at the dealer's, which means...lemme check the odometer...Whoa! I am way overdue for an oil change here.

And Martha is thinking: He's upset. I can see it on his face. Maybe I'm reading this completely wrong. Maybe he wants more from our relationship, more intimacy, more commitment; maybe he has sensed - even before I sensed it - that I was feeling some reservations. Yes, I bet that's it. That's why he's so reluctant to say anything about his own feelings. He's afraid of being rejected.

And Fred is thinking: And I'm gonna have them look at the transmission again. I don't care what those morons say, it's still not shifting right. And they better not try to blame it on the cold weather this time. What cold weather? It's 87 degrees out, and this thing is shifting like a garbage truck, and I paid those incompetent thieves $600.

And Martha is thinking: He's angry. And I don't blame him. I'd be angry, too. I feel so guilty, putting him through this, but I can't help the way I feel. I'm just not sure.

And Fred is thinking: They'll probably say it's only a 90-day warranty...scumballs.

And Martha is thinking: Maybe I'm just too idealistic, waiting for a knight to come riding up on his white horse, when I'm sitting right next to a perfectly good person, a person I enjoy being with, a person I truly do care about, a person who seems to truly care about me. A person who is in pain because of my self-centered, schoolgirl romantic fantasy.

And Fred is thinking: Warranty? They want a warranty? I'll give them a warranty. I'll take their warranty and stick it right up their...

"Fred," Martha says aloud.

"What?" says Fred, startled.

"Please don't torture yourself like this," she says, her eyes beginning to brim with tears. "Maybe I should never have...oh dear, I feel so..."(She breaks down, sobbing.)

"What?" says Fred.

"I'm such a fool," Martha sobs. "I mean, I know there's no knight. I really know that. It's silly. There's no knight, and there's no horse."

"There's no horse?" says Fred.

"You think I'm a fool, don't you?" Martha says.

"No!" says Fred, glad to finally know the correct answer.

"It's just that...it's that I...I need some time," Martha says.

(There is a 15-second pause while Fred, thinking as fast as he can, tries to come up with a safe response. Finally he comes up with one that he thinks might work.)

"Yes," he says. (Martha, deeply moved, touches his hand.)

"Oh, Fred, do you really feel that way?" she says.

"What way?" says Fred.

"That way about time," says Martha.

"Oh," says Fred. "Yes." (Martha turns to face him and gazes deeply into his eyes, causing him to become very nervous about what she might say next, especially if it involves a horse. At last she speaks.)

"Thank you, Fred," she says.

"Thank you," says Fred.

Then he takes her home, and she lies on her bed, a conflicted, tortured soul, and weeps until dawn, whereas when Fred gets back to his place, he opens a bag of Doritos, turns on the TV, and immediately becomes deeply involved in a rerun of a college basketball game between two South Dakota junior colleges that he has never heard of. A tiny voice in the far recesses of his mind tells him that something major was going on back there in the car, but he is pretty sure there is no way he would ever understand what, and so he figures it's better if he doesn't think about it.

The next day Martha will call her closest friend, or perhaps two of them, and they will talk about this situation for six straight hours. In painstaking detail, they will analyze everything she said and everything he said, going over it time and time again, exploring every word, expression, and gesture for nuances of meaning, considering every possible ramification.

They will continue to discuss this subject, off and on, for weeks, maybe months, never reaching any definite conclusions, but never getting bored with it either.

Meanwhile, Fred, while playing racquetball one day with a mutual friend of his and Martha's, will pause just before serving, frown, and say: "Norm, did Martha ever own a horse?"

And that's the difference between men and women. *



Zwar kein Bild, aber trotzdem lustig.


----------



## Aun (4. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab echt schmutzige gedanken  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (4. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2014)

Aus der aktuellen Werbung zu Teso von Media Makrt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (5. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Aus der aktuellen Werbung zu Teso von Media Makrt



Ich weiß nicht was ich schockierender finde; das es scheinbar einen Markt gibt für Stock Imagaes à la "Granny on PC" oder das Media Markt da einfach kackfrech ein Skyrim-Bild reingeshopped hat.

Achja... hier das Original:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. April 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/mediamarkt/photos/pb.226139210774352.-2207520000.1396652300./637951379593131/?type=3&theater

passende kommentare zum foto ^^


----------



## Saji (5. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.facebook...?type=3&theater
> 
> passende kommentare zum foto ^^



Ich war mal so frei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mago is that you?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahaha 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (6. April 2014)

[attachment=13597:jack-nicholson-joker.jpg]

Epic Fail


----------



## Aun (6. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Life changing...


----------



## Aun (6. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aka "the fap nap"


----------



## Ogil (7. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. April 2014)

Zumindest ist die Feuerwehr dann schon zur Stelle


----------



## vollmi (7. April 2014)

Das wurde sicher fürs Foto so gemacht. Keiner kann sooo blöd sein.


----------



## Aun (7. April 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das wurde sicher fürs Foto so gemacht. Keiner kann sooo blöd sein.



das bild stammt aus belgien. den kollegen trau ich alles zu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (8. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So fucking true!


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein - kein Photoshop echtes Cover von der aktuellen Ausgabe ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. April 2014)

Keashaa schrieb:


> So fucking true!



Irgendwie muss ich grad an einen bestimmten Forenuser hier denken...


----------



## Aun (8. April 2014)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss ich grad an einen bestimmten Forenuser hier denken...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. April 2014)

Welcome to America.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Man schaue auf die Adresse. Downtown bei den Schwaben.


----------



## Magogan (9. April 2014)

Keashaa schrieb:


> [Minecraft-Bild]
> So fucking true!


Und es läuft trotzdem nicht flüssig. Kein Scherz. Ich kann mit einer GTX Titan nicht mal Minecraft mit Shadern in Full HD mit durchgehend 30+ FPS aufnehmen... Aber AC4 in Ultra HD geht...


----------



## Wynn (9. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (10. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (11. April 2014)

Manchmal hat er schon die Brüller.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Murica


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (15. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. April 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du kleines ferkel du!




nicht lustig, einfach nur awwwwwww



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (16. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> nicht lustig, einfach nur awwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dabei ists ein verstecktes Gif und nach einer Stunde beißt das Äffchen der Taube den Kopf ab


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahaha


----------



## Saji (19. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (19. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bayrisch/Arabische Kamelwerke


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (20. April 2014)

Dass er auch nicht auf die Idee kommt, den Code vor dem Posten einzugeben oder 4-5 Zeichen zu verpixeln...


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2014)

Murica




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Don't forget to buy their new album "Incestuous Brothers", available after the winter is gone *


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (22. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Geld ist ein Hebel des Stärkeren



Küchen auch


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (24. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. April 2014)




----------



## Aun (25. April 2014)

life aufnahme von bloody




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Facebook von seiner besten Seite. Ich lade ein neues Profilbannerbild hoch .. absolut brutal und blasphemisch und bekomme erstmal den Vorschlag als Babysitter anzufangen  luv personalisierte Werbung


----------



## Patiekrice (27. April 2014)

Es ist soweit. Beerdigungseinladungen werden über Facebook verschickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (27. April 2014)

Namen schwärzen allein bringt nichts, Frau L. Cartman 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. April 2014)

Jo, habe halt eher die randoms geschwärzt - problem?


----------



## ego1899 (27. April 2014)

Nö 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DS2 in a nutshell


----------



## ego1899 (28. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahahaha


----------



## Firun (1. Mai 2014)

Ich habe eben einen oder mehrere Kommentare gelöscht.


Spoiler



1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.


Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lawl


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2014)

Are you Moon Moon's cousin?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (2. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg als gif noch geiler


----------



## Saji (2. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2014)

Aun ich feier dich


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Mai 2014)

Kein Bild, aber....      


Lehrer spoilert GoT


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (8. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feyja (9. Mai 2014)

[attachment=13614:9976.jpg]


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2014)

*hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuckerfrei und Vegan


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Mai 2014)

Sind das Maiskörner da drin?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sind das Maiskörner da drin?


Natürlich. Weil man auch Maiskörner in Brownies packt.
Absurder wären wohl nur gehackte Walnüsse.


----------



## vollmi (9. Mai 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sind das Maiskörner da drin?



Die geheime Zutat zum Festplatte löschen


----------



## Legendary (9. Mai 2014)

Das Bild ist wirklich zum Lachen. Zuckerfrei und vegan, hab mich fast bepisst weil ich nicht glauben kann, dass man sowas überhaupt essen kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das Bild ist wirklich zum Lachen. Zuckerfrei und vegan, hab mich fast bepisst weil ich nicht glauben kann, dass man sowas überhaupt essen kann.



 Ich sag zu solchen Bauernkommentaren nichts.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Mai 2014)

Shiat, zwei Posts von Sean auf der Seite hier jetzt schon upvoted. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steam Community hat schon übers nächste Spiel abgestimmt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GoT in a nutshell ( WIE KANN MAN NUR SO VERDAMMT SÜß SEIN NATALIE DORMER WTFFFFFFF )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Human Ashes (12. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OHMAGAWD


----------



## Wynn (13. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (13. Mai 2014)

Ist das nicht eine britische Girlgroup? 

Ich kenne übrigens einen Haufen Frauen, die einen DS besitzen. Aber die entsprechen wirklich nicht dem Typ Frau, den das Bild zeigt.

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (16. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2014)

"This time it's PURRsonal" ... gibt mir den Rest


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TRUE!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uhm ^^


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

den mit der munition verstech ich nicht so richtig - bin kein waffen experte 

munition verklemmt ?


----------



## Manowar (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sollte es aussehen.
Das Magazin oben ist falsch geladen und die Waffe kann so keine Patrone laden.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQe864rGLyk[/youtube]


----------



## Keashaa (20. Mai 2014)

Die entsprechende Waffe (G3?) kann bei einer solchen Bestückung des Magazins niemals eine Patrone in den Lauf bekommen  die Patronen müssen parallel zum Boden eingefüllt werden, und net im 90° Winkel wie hier


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

ah danke - wusste ja nicht das wir soviele waffen experten haben ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2014)

sowas weiß man doch aber..... manmanman


----------



## Keashaa (20. Mai 2014)

Waffenexperte? Naja, als solcher würde ich mich nach der Grundausbildung nicht sehen  würde annehmen, wenn man mal nen Egoshooter oder nen Actionfilm gesehen hat, dürfte einem das auch geläufig sein.


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> sowas weiß man doch aber..... manmanman



nicht wenn man ausgemustert wurde


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (22. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2014)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/05/fremdenhass-deutscher-mallorca.html

Zwar kein Bild, aber wirklich grandios


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der dip ist ds beste. ich brech ab ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2014)

hahahahaha


Bin so gestorben vor lachen.


----------



## myadictivo (23. Mai 2014)

ziemlich unlustig ^^ aber um den preis zu erhöhen kann man sich ja wilde geschichten einfallen lassen


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2014)

Jetzt lass doch einfach Sozialinkompatibel sein Lattenrost verkaufen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Jetzt lass doch einfach Sozialinkompatibel sein Lattenrost verkaufen


Shit, du hast meine Schleichwerbung enttarnt-.-


----------



## Aun (23. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Shit, du hast meine Schleichwerbung enttarnt-.-



Jo du musst dir ja schliesslich eine neue Matratze kaufen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Jo du musst dir ja schliesslich eine neue Matratze kaufen


Ja dann gibts wieder Gangbang mit aun, alux und reflox.


----------



## Aun (23. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ja dann gibts wieder Gangbang mit aun, alux und reflox.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (23. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Haha


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kawaii!!!!!


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hach ja, die Pubertät


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJWOi-NpYqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrlNExm8z5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Mai 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (26. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2014)

Am 19.4. fand ich diesen Fehler in der Statistik bei WoT.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach nun ca 2monatiger Pause habe ich 2 Gefechte gemacht und schaute mir die nun "korrigierte"  Statistik an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal gespannt, wann sie den Fehler wirklich gefunden und korrigiert haben. 

greetz


----------



## vollmi (28. Mai 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> r wirklich gefunden und korrigiert haben.



Ich seh den Fehler nicht. Du hast 1.15 mal mehr Schaden erhalten als verursacht, auf beiden Bildern. Wo liegt da der Fehler?

mfG René


----------



## feyja (28. Mai 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich seh den Fehler nicht. Du hast 1.15 mal mehr Schaden erhalten als verursacht, auf beiden Bildern. Wo liegt da der Fehler?
> 
> mfG René



Naja den Fehler sehe ich, im Text steht verursacht/erhalten und nicht erhalten/verursacht, wie es gerechnet wird.

aber der Lustigkeitsfaktor hält sich dabei arg im Grenzen


----------



## Grushdak (28. Mai 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich seh den Fehler nicht.


Eigentlich ganz einfach ...
Bei dem ersten Bild ist alles durcheinander.
Beim 2.ten Bild haben sie fast alles hinbekommen - nur daß nur noch die Zahlen vertauscht sind.

1.15 als Verhältniszahl bedeutet auch, daß ich mehr Schaden gemacht habe - als ich bekommen habe (also im Plusbereich bin).
Wäre es andersrum, würde da was mit 0.xx stehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Mai 2014)

Musste gestern bei HdRonline so lachen (bei der Aufnahmeprüfung in der Gasthausliga).
Unglaublich was da einem für Bilder geliefert werden und was man da machen muss ...


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

das bild hat kopierschutz kann es also nur verlinken 

http://www.dorkly.com/post/63613/the-trouble-with-skyrim-mods


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [OC.gif]



Die "I made this" Ische ist 9gag in Person.


----------



## Aun (30. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich muss grad so feiern ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ich muss grad so feiern ^^



Take my +1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meddl, Leude!


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meddl, Leude!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> wat.gif





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   na wer versteht die referenz? ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte eigentlich eher in einen "Welche Bilder bringen euch zum weinen"-Thread gehören.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Murica beschwert sich atm über die arsch animation der weiblichen mordesh - man würde vom spielen abgelenkt werden


----------



## Aun (4. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hi!


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2014)

Erinnert an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juni 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2014)

Kein Spoiler Tag !

Steinigt ihn !


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja er ist es  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Juni 2014)

am anfang ging 99% in /r/reddit.com  das fehlt in dem graph


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Juni 2014)

Na super. Sie hats ruiniert. Und sich bestimmt nichtmal die Hände vorher gewaschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn sie sich nicht einmal mehr die mühe machen, es als dlc anzukündigen


----------



## ego1899 (10. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ehehehehe


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ooooooooooooooooh Lord! Praise the Lord!


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (14. Juni 2014)

Wynn, das Bild verstehe ich nicht  

klär mich mal auf pls


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2014)

^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (16. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bahaha


----------



## vollmi (18. Juni 2014)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Bahaha



Der traut sich was. Wenn da mal einer ne Knarre oder Teleskopstock dabei hat ist fertig lustig.

mfG René


----------



## Quentaros (18. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DexDrive (19. Juni 2014)

siehe Signatur, fast 1,5 Stunden dran rumgebastelt bis es mir gefallen hat 
 	0
 	0
 	0
 	0
 	0
 	0000000
 00000
 000
 	0


----------



## Combust90 (19. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (23. Juni 2014)

Dat Effect
[attachment=13640:me_3_comics_07_by_j_estacado-d6phl7z.jpg]


----------



## gulba87 (24. Juni 2014)

lol


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2014)

ghana packt die koffer oder was soll das heissen ?

ah twitter zu gefunden ^^

cooles meme ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> ghana packt die koffer oder was soll das heissen ?
> 
> ah twitter zu gefunden ^^
> 
> cooles meme ^^



Ghana? ??????? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2014)

ghana = alle schwarz 

da dachte ich bei dem foto halt das es ein die schwarze mannschaft fährt nach hause meme ist ^^


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2014)

Das is Mario Balotelli, italienischer Nationalspieler.
Sollte eigentlich jedem bekannt sein, selbst wenn man sich nicht wirklich für Fußball interessiert, da der uns 2006 aus der WM geschossen hat 

Und nicht zuletzt weil diese Pose unzählige mal im Internet verarscht wurde, man google einfach mal Balotelli Memes.
Hat nix mit Ghana zu tun 

Und das mit den Koffern passt nun Jahre später, da die Italiener bekanntermaßen gestern in der Vorrunde rausgeflogen sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (25. Juni 2014)

Das war in der EM 2012...keine Ahnung aber labern.


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2014)

nicht zum lachen, aber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



omg so einen will ich!


----------



## Wynn (28. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das war in der EM 2012...keine Ahnung aber labern.



Joa kann sein, dann war das halt erst 2012, macht halt nur absolut keinen Unterschied.
Und rumlabern tu ich hier schonmal gar nich, ich beantworte einfach nur eine Frage 
Mag sein das man da einen besseren Überblick hat wenn man alle 2 Jahre mal seine Deutschland-Fahnen auspackt und mal für 4 Wochen fußballbegeistert is...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Juli 2014)

nicht lustig. kill it with fire!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei wiie isses doch lustig


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (2. Juli 2014)

[attachment=13642fusch am Bau1.jpg]


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (3. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2014)

Am Mittwoch hab ich ein Bild von der NY Times gesehen "Belgium has oil!"
Ich bin fast zusammengebrochen vor lachen.


----------



## vollmi (4. Juli 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch hab ich ein Bild von der NY Times gesehen "Belgium has oil!"
> Ich bin fast zusammengebrochen vor lachen.



Wird Zeit das denen jemand die Demokratie bringt. :-)


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (7. Juli 2014)

naja, nicht ein Bild zum lachen, sondern eine BILD-Unterschrift:
http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/musik/musik-bands/sommerparty-geplant-das-kosten-ihre-lieblingsbands-36678022.bild.html

"Was wohl Auftritte von Madonna, Justin Timberlake oder den Black Eyed Peas *koten*?"

sollte doch sicherlich ein "*s*" in dem Wort vorkommen, oder?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Juli 2014)

[attachment=13649:image-711830-panoV9free-guse.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (16. Juli 2014)

[attachment=13651:da8b2417-587e-486f-a317-364cafd4c577_500.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (17. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine Rente geht flöten


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2014)

Für Facebook ist PC Games MMORE das selbe wie RTL ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Einstellung, sehr gute Einstellung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung, sehr gute Einstellung.






Erinnert mich irgendwie daran @1:09





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NZDwZbyDus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Juli 2014)

wonach das wohl schmeckt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Juli 2014)

viel wichtiger: Gibt es das auch in Kirschgeschmack?


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

omg lachflash!


----------



## iShock (22. Juli 2014)

was für ne überraschung....

 wieder was gelernt


----------



## Wynn (22. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (22. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



There is no Dana, only Zuul!


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (23. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Juli 2014)

Wer kennt schon Business Cat? Zu geil! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (29. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juli 2014)

Ohne Worte.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganze News: http://intouch.wunde...ee-ins-Klo.html


----------



## Legendary (30. Juli 2014)

Hab ich vor paar Tagen so auf Facebook entdeckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da passt wohl etwas nicht zusammen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (3. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (5. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der entsprechende Link.


----------



## Wynn (10. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Murica


----------



## Fordtaurus (14. August 2014)

[attachment=13661:Wattsefack ist ein Penetrationstest.jpg] 

Manch einmal wünschte ich mir eine weniger lebhafte Fantasie. Ich bin zwar aus dem Alter raus, wo man über "hihihi er hat "Penis!" oder ahahahaha penetration hahah" leicht debiel lacht aber in diesem Falle konnte ich es mir dann doch nicht wirklich verkneifen. Was wohl in diesem Berufsfeld gemacht wird frägte ich mich......


----------



## vollmi (14. August 2014)

Sicherheit von Helmen. Sicherheit von Schutzwesten. Durchschlagsfestigkeit von Windschutzscheiben und alles so zeug wird bei Penetrationstests getestet. Nur das wenigste hat mit Fortpflanzung zu tun :-)


----------



## ego1899 (14. August 2014)

Er hat Fortpflanzung gesagt, hihihihi 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (14. August 2014)

@ Vollmi, das war mir schon klar, das es irgendetwas mit Materialprüfung zu tuen hat^^ gnihihhi Fortpflanzung im Ford Mustang. hrm hrm hrm so und nu mal wieder bissl Ernst bei die Sache ne.

Ja also Materialforschung... nur WAS für Materialien dort "penetriert" werden?! Tastaturen, Schuhe/sohlen, Bremsbeläge.

btt: wenn ich an dem anderen PC bin lade ich noch mal wat lustiges

[attachment=13662:KnightsWAAAASLoL.jpg]


----------



## Aun (14. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ahuehuehuehuehue


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (16. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat jemand dazu das video ? ^^


----------



## Aun (18. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (20. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (24. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich koennte stundenlang zuschauen


----------



## Quentaros (25. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. August 2014)

Gibts auch mit Avatar, wobei ich das Original "Jaws 19" origineller fand.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2014)

was wohl beim buffed stream rauskommen würde ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (27. August 2014)

[attachment=13675:c178faca-9985-4328-9735-ba3469fa27da_500.png][attachment=13673:schlafende-ratten.jpg] [attachment=13674:7-august-2014-dieser-juckreiz-ein-glueck-fuer-diesen-elefanten-in-suedafrika-dass-gerade-ein-kleinwagen-zum-schubbern-in-der-naehe-war.jpg][attachment=13672:7b691476-b354-454f-a983-b2c91301fa3b_500.jpg]

Tiere sind ja mal soooo cool, Ich will wieder Ratten haben wenn ich das Foto der beiden süßen sehe... oder nen Womabt... das ist das nackige Ding auf dem ganz rechten Foto da in der bunten Decke.... was für ein geniales GRINSEN XD


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. August 2014)

und was ist dartan lustig? die message versteh ich schon, falls da eine hinter ist.....

und komm mir hier nicht mit den ganzen femnazis


----------



## Wynn (30. August 2014)

als ob bei dir alle immer lustig wär 

bei dem twitter ist es halt zum einen ist sie gegen klischees das man frauen retten muss und dann erfüllt sie das klischee mit den schuhen


----------



## DexDrive (30. August 2014)

Ich weiß warum ich im Winter nicht bike


----------



## Wynn (31. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (2. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2014)

[attachment=13684:df9f6118cd134ad0.gif]


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> bei dem twitter ist es halt *zum einen ist sie gegen klischees *...



Ach und darum darf sie jetzt keine Schuhe mehr mögen?


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2014)

Derulu es geht darum das sie in ihren videos gegen sowas predigt und gleichzeitig es macht


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Derulu es geht darum das sie in ihren videos gegen sowas predigt und gleichzeitig es macht



Sie "predigt" nocht dagegen, als Frau (oder Mann) Schuhe zu mögenc und die Errungeschaften auf mal stolz zu präsentieren. Sie "predigt", dass man deshalb nicht gleich die Klischeeschublade auspacken soll, bloß weil man eine Frau irgendwo sieht oder eine Frau nicht bloß als Klischeepüppchen, das _*nichts anderes*_ (<- und genau darum geht es) macht als sich um Schuhe und Aussehen zu kümmern, in Spiele einbauen muss...


Und nun wieder BTT


----------



## Carcharoth (6. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> [attachment=13684:df9f6118cd134ad0.gif]



Sag "Danke"  <3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> *Currywurst gesöff*



Passt eher in einen Thread marke "Welche Bilder bringen Euch zum Würgen?" .. 
@"Die üblichen Verdächtigen": NEIN, so ein Thread würde sofort gegen die [netiquette] und vor allem den guten Geschmack verstoßen, also bitte nicht eröffnen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. September 2014)

^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2014)

#Aufschrei

Der Zentralrat der Sangria Trinker ist empört






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (13. September 2014)

Ich hoffe ein Video geht auch! Sehr gute Reaktionen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kUTtT0TanO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. September 2014)

[yt]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBewl6WDdB8#action=share[/yt]


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. September 2014)

Grad auf Wikipedia gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"A software developer at work" - danach siehts mir aber nicht aus


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (27. September 2014)

das muß Apple einem doch sagen, daß das iPhone6 gebogen werden *muss *!


----------



## Aun (27. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (27. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

                                                          Man beachte Bild 6 das Gesicht unten Rechts in der Ecke  hehehhe


----------



## Aun (29. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Da werd ich dein Bild doch direkt mal "liken"


----------



## Aun (30. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (30. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Oktober 2014)

in berlin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2014)

^ i lol'd

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (10. Oktober 2014)

10 auf die Casting Couch? Das gabs noch nie


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Es ist zwar kein Bild, aber lustig:

 

http://www.helpster.de/wie-verdient-man-schnell-viel-geld-so-geht-s-legal_40075

 

Putzen bringt nicht viel Geld ein - wenn Sie diese Tätigkeit nackt ausüben, wird sie deutlich besser bezahlt.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Oktober 2014)

Das Bild ist für Späteinsteiger. Am Anfang gab es keine Analog-Sticks.


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2014)

+1 für Schrotti.

 

Bitte wenn schon pseudocool sein wollen dann richtig. Wahrscheinlich nicht mal Crash Bandicoot gezockt...


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. Oktober 2014)

[attachment=13728:C64-Särge^^.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich finds witzig, dass ich mit meinem 83er Destruction Lock schon 80k+ Crits raushaue.

 

Blizzard, da stimmt was net...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (14. Oktober 2014)

Gefunden bei Spiegel-Online SPAM-Satiere
Überschrift: Weiße Schrift auf rotem Grund^^
 
"Klare Kante gegen Rassismus
US-Polizei will künftig mehr Weiße erschießen!"
 
*Auch mehr als zwei Monate nach den tödlichen Polizeischüssen auf einen unbewaffneten Afroamerikaner halten die Proteste in Ferguson (Missouri) an.*
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



REUTERS
Vertrauensbildung vor Ort: In persönlichen Gesprächen erklären Beamte die neue Polizei-Strategie.


Glücklicherweise gibt es jetzt Zeichen für eine Entschärfung des Konflikts: In einem Treffen mit Bürgerrechtlern zeigten sich Vertreter von Polizeibehörden aus allen US-Bundesstaaten entschlossen, nicht länger auch nur den Anschein von Rassendiskriminierung erwecken zu wollen.
 
 
Es sei unerträglich, betonte ein Sprecher, dass Bürger nur ihrer Hautfarbe wegen mit größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit polizeilichen Maßnahmen erliegen. Man müsse das Verhältnis zwischen der Zahl der Opfer und dem Bevölkerungsanteil der Rassen ausgewogener gestalten.
Amerikaner seien schließlich nicht nur vor dem Gesetz, sondern auch vor staatlicher Willkür gleich: Alle Beamten wurden deshalb angewiesen, künftig bei geringfügigen Anlässen auch beziehungsweise häufiger auf Weiße zu feuern.
Die neue Strategie bezieht sich ausdrücklich nicht auf legitime Ziele wie Serienkiller, Bankräuber oder Geiselnehmer. Vielmehr wird nach Informationen aus Behördenkreisen darauf geachtet, dass der Gebrauch von Schusswaffen wirklich absolut unangemessen ist - also so, "als stünden da ganz normale Neger"
 
Dazu kam mir dann gleich diese geile South-Park Folge in den Kopp:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfwaiojbGmY

 

Leider wird in dem Vid die Reaktion des Cheffkochs nicht mehr gezeigt XD


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Oktober 2014)

[...]dass ich mit meinem *83er Destruction Lock *schon *80k+ Crits* raushaue.
 

stani, ja.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (17. Oktober 2014)

ehhhhhh, was macht das Mädel da neben dem Dj? Ein Zwo Deo-schmeck-check?!

 

gnihihihihi  so und nu ma wieder btt:

 

Bevor ich hier unnötig doppel poste...... Ruthe, Ralph Ruthe ist ja mal sooo was von geil  hatte vor Jahren dem Bruder meiner Ex mal nen Comicbuch von ihm geschenk... Shit Happens


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Don't ask me why, but that's ridiculous


----------



## Aun (20. Oktober 2014)

NSFW=not suitable for women:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bwahahahaha


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. Oktober 2014)

Aaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha  Aun, mal wieder zu geil.... hach herlich dumme Kinder

 

ach ich wollt ja noch ein Bild posten


----------



## Aun (21. Oktober 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bwahahahahaha lachflash


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Oktober 2014)

danke an die washkatze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bwahahahaha zu geil gemacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

gerade meine Empfehlungen bei Amazon. Ein erotischer Karpfenkalender. Jetzt habe ich alles gesehen.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2014)

andere pärchen in der öffentlichkeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oma und freunde stimmt sogar ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2014)

http://www.somethingawful.com/news/advanced-warfare-funeral/

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bwahahahaha ein riesen shitstorm im netz. armes deutschland, niemand hat was besseres zu tun


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2014)

Sehe irgendwie den Grund nicht. Ich war zwar damals nicht dabei, aber das sieht nicht aus wie die alten Nazi-Flaggen, da fehlt mindestens Schwarz und das Sparkassen-Symbol ist auch zuviel.

 

Verbietet die Verwendung von Rot und Weiß im Zusammenhang .. arme Pommes-Fans.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. November 2014)

Aun halt.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. November 2014)

Sehe irgendwie den Grund nicht. Ich war zwar damals nicht dabei, aber das sieht nicht aus wie die alten Nazi-Flaggen, da fehlt mindestens Schwarz und das Sparkassen-Symbol ist auch zuviel.

 

Verbietet die Verwendung von Rot und Weiß im Zusammenhang .. arme Pommes-Fans.

 

Diese scheinbar ewige Scham ein Deutscher zu sein - ich kann es bald nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Spielt so wie wir saufen! Leidenschaftlich - Über dem Limit, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste!"


----------



## Aun (8. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihihi


----------



## Aun (10. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. November 2014)

so viel glare?


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. November 2014)

worst picture on the internet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. November 2014)

i dont get it


----------



## Fenya (13. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Kommst nach Hause und willst dich einloggen, bekommst das zu sehen... köstlich


----------



## Aun (14. November 2014)

2400 bei 219 minuten ^^ sei glücklich.

vorhin lief alles (ALLES!!!!) ohne probs. es ist so witzlos geworden. selbst die anderen addons waren spielbar


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. November 2014)

Bin ich froh auch wenn ich Wow manchmal misse, dass mich das nicht mehr betrifft.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2014)

Susan  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 u

 

 

Habe mich damals bei der Szene so bepisst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (22. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Father Ted


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. November 2014)

Gestern in WoW... hab mich breit schlagen lassen wieder anzufangen mit meinem Schurken Amitriptylin gequestet. Kommt mir der Rar Mob dr.depression entgegen, ich hab noch nie so gelacht.... 

Direkt gescreent


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (25. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne Worte....da hat jemand ganz viel Spaß beim übersetzen gehabt....


----------



## Aun (25. November 2014)

naja ins englische wil ich das hier mal nicht übersetzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BRUH!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Aus gegebenen Anlass.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. November 2014)

worst picture on the internet:

 

 

Ich finde es großartig.

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. November 2014)

ehm du magst, nickelback, inet explorer, crocks, schafsstiefel UND nicholas cage? also mit allem wär ich ja fertig geworden, aber doch net nicholas cage. mädel geh doch ma zum arzt


----------



## Patiekrice (27. November 2014)

Kennst du eigentlich noch mein Nicolas Cage Kissen?  

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (28. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (29. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ahuehuehue


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Einer der besten Seiten auf Facebook.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2014)

floxiiii ICKS DREI


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2014)

echt lustig ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2014)

meanwhile bei reflox und sean zuhause. nur mit positivem ende ^^


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R4AKcn9f7EE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

dafür komm ich in die hölle weil ich drüber lachen musste


----------



## vollmi (11. Dezember 2014)

Ja das weckt Erinnerungen. Das erste Mal an Muttis Cognacflasche genippt


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ARGH ... ARGH!!!!


----------



## Aun (14. Dezember 2014)

hätt ich das gepostet, hätt ich nen permabann. fucking doublestandards!


----------



## Aun (14. Dezember 2014)

my live:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2014)

Aun ist Wendy und hat ne Identitätskrise ?? 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2014)

ist das blut auf dem boden ?


----------



## Allyjaeger98 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich verstehe das Bild von Shikari nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2014)

falsches Bild    Star Wars any1 ? Egal.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. Dezember 2014)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute/bild-1010244-793135.html

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute/lisa-hannas-bikini-foto-sorgt-fuer-debatte-in-jamaika-a-1010244.html

 

 

weil von unseren Politikerinnen da keine mithalten kann :laugh:


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (4. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Januar 2015)

ist zwar kein Bild - aber echt witzig gemacht ...  

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3veOHRNXvU


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2015)

gnihihihihi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbar Nummer 1 (10. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Januar 2015)

*Wie nennt man eine Tür, die nur von Prostituierten benutzt wird?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Vergesst Pegida in Deutschland

 

Die wahre bedrohung ist in australien


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Januar 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/rb7hh1q


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weisste bescheid


----------



## Wynn (25. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Januar 2015)

Habs gestern auch schon auf imgur gesehen und war einfach zu faul es hier zu posten


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Erinnert mich an ein CKII DLC das Seitensprünge einführte.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




omg bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. die alte bedient aber auch jedes klischee


----------



## DerAndi01 (29. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Vergesst Pegida in Deutschland

 

Die wahre bedrohung ist in australien 

 

Wie Recht du hast, hahahaa


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahaha


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


and he rides a dragon named toothless found near the kingdom of Arendelle located in cybertron where they were threatened by a man who has a piece of the infinity stone.


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2015)

hey die kenn ich aus meinen italien/bulgarien/türkei urlauben von vor 18 jahren


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2015)

...

 

WTF O_O


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahaha


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2015)

Wundert doch keinen wirklich, oder?


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2015)

wundert mich eigtl, dass du fragst ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexo (14. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Februar 2015)

Wer soll die rechte sein?


----------



## kristiann (15. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Februar 2015)

Wer soll die rechte sein?

 

Ich glaube das ist Sasha Grey. Mittlerweile anerkannte Schauspielerin, ursprünglich bekannt als Pornodarstellerin.


----------



## Aun (15. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (16. Februar 2015)

Hab noch n verlängertes Wochenende in Island gemacht. Im Bónus dann das gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher Menschenfleisch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Februar 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/rF0pY


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seppuku, Sudoku whatever ^^


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

keine schlechte idee ^^


----------



## Keashaa (3. März 2015)

Kauf dir nen japanisches Klo.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seppuku, Sudoku whatever ^^



OMG HE COMMITED SUDOKU


----------



## Patiekrice (3. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 

 

 seriös.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2015)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich nicht darauf einlassen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2015)

Kumpel hat seins auch für 20 &#8364; bekommen, meins hat 50 &#8364; gekostet. Aber 1 &#8364; ist ... zumindest interessant 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (4. März 2015)

Kumpel hat seins auch für 20 &#8364; bekommen, meins hat 50 &#8364; gekostet. Aber 1 &#8364; ist ... zumindest interessant 

 

 

Da will ich lieber gar nicht wissen wie die aussehen :laugh:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2015)

Ne Freundin von mir besitzt ein Studio bei mir um die Ecke, so spart man halt 100 &#8364;.


----------



## Aun (4. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol der frisst dir die haare vom kopp. 17 monate alt und 76 kg schwer...


----------



## Patiekrice (4. März 2015)

Die Häufchen will ich nicht weg machen :>


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loony555 (11. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. März 2015)

die terroreule aus den niederlanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (15. März 2015)

wenn der hashtag nicht sofort alles verraten würde, wärs lustiger.

 

mfG René


----------



## Aun (15. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## ego1899 (18. März 2015)

Eigentlich eher traurig, aber naja... 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wxDCWk6W1ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Passend dazu ^^


----------



## Aun (18. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Aun (19. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lmao. ich bin grad so am weinen


----------



## Wynn (20. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2015)

http://www.netmoms.de/magazin/geburt/ablauf-der-geburt/die-10-unmoeglichsten-dinge-die-maenner-im-kreisssaal-getan-haben/

 

Nr. 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lawl


----------



## vollmi (23. März 2015)

Zwei neue Siemens S7-417H mit 4MB Ram aufm Tisch. Die sind selbst bei mir nicht so häufig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahahaha


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2015)

Yolo aun, yolo.


----------



## Aun (25. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2015)

Will nicht wissen wie die danach unten rum aussah.


----------



## Wynn (26. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i lold


----------



## Aun (30. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Thoor (30. März 2015)

^^

Da fehlt aber noch Vista und Small Business Server


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

angry beavers


----------



## Aun (2. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahaha pure gold


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2015)

Oh ich sterbe

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. April 2015)

OH GAWD - GIBTS DAVON EINEN GANZEN TWITTER, SHIAKRI?!

 

 

 

http://imgur.com/gallery/OJTwZuc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2015)

https://twitter.com/medievalreacts 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich bin so fertig ey  :laugh:


----------



## Patiekrice (6. April 2015)

einfach grandios


----------



## Aun (7. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lmao


----------



## ego1899 (10. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (11. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Bahaha xD


----------



## Aun (11. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ well played h&m


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. April 2015)

loooool


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. April 2015)

Moraltheologe ja ja


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2015)

*g*


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     herr lass hirn vom himmel regnen


----------



## Patiekrice (21. April 2015)

DIREKTLINK!


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2015)

herr lass hirn vom himmel regnen

 

Wenn du das schon traurig findest, dann schau dir mal den Kommentarbereich bei der Quelle an:

https://www.facebook.com/Bundesregierung/photos/a.769938079764597.1073741828.768905426534529/822004064557998/

 

^^


----------



## Aun (23. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Aun (25. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2015)

meine lieblingsszene aus startrek:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. April 2015)

xD


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2015)

dat bild passt absolut nicht zu dir. 50 jahre zu früh geschossen


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2015)

Das gehörte zu einer sammlung von got bilder die jemand bei ms neuen foto erkennungsdienst hochgeladen hat 

 

und bei dem typen aus got passte halt das "konnten kein gesicht" erkennen


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Ogil (5. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2015)

Das gehörte zu einer sammlung von got bilder die jemand bei ms neuen foto erkennungsdienst hochgeladen hat 

 

und bei dem typen aus got passte halt das "konnten kein gesicht" erkennen

 

Das alte Microsoft-Erkennungs-Problem, es ist zu dunkel. Die Rassisten hatten das ja auch schon bei Kinect.


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Da fehlt "posted with tapatalk at english hospital" drunter


----------



## Ogil (5. Mai 2015)

Pfff - mein Kater wuerde das niemals machen. Der faellt hoechstens selbst im Schlaf vom Schrank


----------



## tallinex (5. Mai 2015)

Ich finde generell alles mit Katzen witzig.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Mai 2015)

Ich finde generell alles mit Katzen witzig.

 

Das ist generell sehr gut!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 

 

 

 

hahaha, gerade noch dieses Goldstück gefunden was 1:1 auf mich zutrifft   

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Stehen in der Tokyoer U-Bahn Station mit der höchsten Selbstmordrate Shin-Koiwa.


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spielecastle (1. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gnihihihihihi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> gnihihihihihi


 

Oh Gott stimmt ja


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2015)

ich sach ja: not sure if watching got or episode II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lawl


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2015)

Lara Crofts Brustgrösse hat sich übrigens geändert im laufe der Jahre


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2015)

Und deswegen ist die einzige richtige Antwort "Assassin's Creed gameplay". Manchmal muss man echt so ein bisschen zweifeln....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Juni 2015)

Noch was harmloses bevor ich schlafen geh.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Lara Crofts Brustgrösse hat sich übrigens geändert im laufe der Jahre


thanks captain obvious! hätt ich als unschuldiger junge nie bemerkt.


classic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Juni 2015)

XD


----------



## Quentaros (11. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 machete in space ^^ 10/10 would watch


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Juni 2015)

wieso geht mein virenschutz an wenn ich das bild anklicke?


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2015)

Weil die Domain möglicherweise mal oder immer noch kompromittiert war.
Ich prüfe gerade, warum das Bild überhaupt angezeigt wird, weil eigentlich haben wir für Bilder ja eine Whitelist.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Bahaha


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2015)

ich sehs schon kommen. der wauwau wird der missionsaffe für die berufe ^^
 

btt
patie is bestimm iwas richtung 2012     



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juni 2015)

Da fehlt noch der "Nerd"


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2015)

woran merkst du, dass du asbach uralt bist und endlich mal zu staub werden solltest ^^


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ahuehue ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Juni 2015)

What is Annie after First Blood! ?
-A woman :>


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bwahahahahaha


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



TOT TOT TOT


----------



## Aun (23. Juni 2015)

er is nicht tot


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> bwahahahahaha


 

ROFL ... Der ist echt gut! xD


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_8mdH20qTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Mich würde mal der Call an den Tower interessieren.

 

"Mayday, Mayday, Mayday ... We got a Cat in our left wing. Requesting immediate return to Runway!"


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juni 2015)

OFFTOPIC SORRY!

 



Aun schrieb:


> er is nicht tot


 



Spoiler



Ich denke Brienne hat schon zugeschlagen. Keine Ahnung ob die rote Priesterin ihn mit einem Hokuspokus belegt hat. Aber eigentlich ist er tot, doch doch. Falls du denkst Ramsay hat sie unterbrochen; das war ein Jumpcut in eine andere Szene.


----------



## Aun (23. Juni 2015)

das hat nichts mit ramsey zu tun. es geht um den schnitt ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



 


 

*[…]*

*Status:* Verstorben

*Alter:* 46

*Geboren:* 256 AL

*Gestorben:* 302 AL

*Todesepisode:* "Die Gnade der Mutter"

*Todesursache:* Hingerichtet von Brienne von Tarth
nach der Schlacht um Winterfell

*[…]*



 



 

 

EDIT



Spoiler



Okay, sein Tod ist nur "eingeklammert" im Eintrag zu der letzten Folge.

 


Stannis' (in der Serie nicht gezeigtes) Ableben findet in den Romanen bislang nicht offiziell statt und er trifft auch nicht auf Brienne von Tarth. Jon erhält lediglich einen Brief von Ramsay Bolton, in dem dieser behauptet, Stannis getötet und seine Armee vor Winterfell besiegt zu haben. Selyses Selbstmord kam in den Büchern bislang auch noch nicht vor, könnte allerdings noch passieren, da die Produzenten der Serie bestätigt haben, dass Martin die Opferung Sharin Baratheons in der Vorlage zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt vorgesehen hat.

 


 

Auf der einen Seite will ich die Bücher lesen, aber auf der anderen Seite bin ich dann sicherlich sehr enttäuscht von der Serie


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerfan87 (30. Juni 2015)

Meme Marathon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

bwahahahaha


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





og bwahahahahahahahaha das gesicht on trebek


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2015)

ersteh ich net. ergo nicht lustig. spam!


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Juli 2015)

__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/akrWz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juli 2015)

Kein Bild, aber die Facebookseite Kundendienst.

Haben mir echt den Morgen versüßt.


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2015)

Finde ich nicht. Link?


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Juli 2015)

http://nextshark.com/facebook-fake-customer-service/


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





gnihihihihihhi


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juli 2015)

Hab vorhin grad was getrunken als ichs auf Facebook gesehen hab.
Danach konnte ich putzen..

So eine geile Aktion.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gnihihihihi


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gnihihihi


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juli 2015)

http://shoebat.com/2014/12/12/chris...age-cake-denied-service-watch-shocking-video/


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt ^^


----------



## Aun (13. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gnihihihi


----------



## Wynn (13. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. September 2015)

@ZAM wtf o.o von wo ist das den?!?


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2015)

Rexo schrieb:


> @Zam wtf o.o von wo ist das den?!?


 

Frag mal Wynn, er hat das letztens in der SB raus gefunden. Ist aber eine japanische Comedy-Serie glaube ich. ^^


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RnLRwSaclWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Davon wars


----------



## Aun (10. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Aun (19. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Oktober 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (9. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Oktober 2015)

was fürn idiot  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



daran wird zam noch zu knabbern hhaben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ilold


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. November 2015)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


>


 

TEASER! Zeig uns doch mal bitte die 6 Kommentare zu dem Artikel


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2015)

http://etel-tuning.eu/elektronik/142-laptop-selbstladekabel.html


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomy88 (18. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem ich es jetzt ein mal gesehen hab.. kann ich die Schraube am Lichtschwert nicht mehr übersehen


----------



## ego1899 (22. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (28. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Dezember 2015)

^ da hatte ich Tränen in den Augen im Kino. Vielleicht aber auch weil ich fast 24h wach war und 3D meine Augen fickt.


----------



## Quentaros (3. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedes mal!


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (10. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2016)

FEEEERTIG

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2016)

oh no you didn't ^^, dammit tyrone


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (18. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh gott.


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahahaha


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Januar 2016)

Ausm letzten Türkeiurlaub.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lmao


----------



## Ogil (22. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2016)

Großartig.


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2016)

lol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2016)

^ wäre verdient!


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: 9gag.com


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tripmeup (27. Januar 2016)

Hell- yeah mich habt ihr zumindest schon mal mehr als zu lachen gebracht - glorious!


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2016)

IQ Test



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2016)

oder "Jugend forscht"


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ob zam das auch hat ?


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2016)

NOCH nicht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2016)

danke bloody




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Februar 2016)

Aun schrieb:


> [...]


 

der hat so gut gehalten! Verdient den Orden am Ende des Spiels bekommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (9. Februar 2016)

der hat so gut gehalten! Verdient den Orden am Ende des Spiels bekommen.

 

Saßen da gerade in der BMW Welt und haben was getrunken.

Da setzt sich nen junger Kerl an den Tisch, packt sein Handy raus und guckt irgendein Video in ultra laut.

Als ich ihn fragte, ob er das nicht mal leiser machen könnte, spannt er uns komplett ein und erzählt von seinen "Heldentaten" 

Es war die Feier der Mannschaft und er war am jubeln als der Torwart rein kam.

Dann kam dann auch einer von BMW und meinte, er solle doch bitte ruhiger sein.

Als er dann auch verstand, dass er behindert war, hat er direkt "mitgefeiert".

 

Meine Güte hat der sich gefreut..


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lmao


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

credit:liberlilelula

omg ich brech grad so ab bwahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 savage!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2016)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

von der "Tattoofrei" FB Seite...


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2016)

^ lol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2016)

zam auf der suche nach dem sb bug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2016)

Da fehlt noch das stundenlange Suchen auf Stackoverflow, ohne dass man eine Lösung für das eigene Problem findet.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2016)

Ja Steamreviews sind schon was feines 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2016)

Manchmal ist einfach eine dabei, bei der man nicht anders kann als lachen.


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Gamestar - Leser ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Gamestar - Leser ...  




Auch lustig sind Kommentare bei "Animebeichten", hab's auch nur wegen des Beefs geliked. &#128516;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (29. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (1. März 2016)

Ein längeres Kackmeme ging nicht?


----------



## Katamarii (3. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haha, dat Angriff!! xD

Hab grad Kartenachaos gespielt, eigentlich war ich am Ende aber aufgeben ist nicht.
Deswegen immer weiter und weiter! Tot gemacht hat er/sie mich auch nicht und so haben wir geduldig die Karte im Angriff gepusht! 
Angegriffen hat er/sie allerdings nicht - gestorben bin ich dann am Karten-Tod...


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. März 2016)

Nachdem ich die letzte Zeit nun nicht gerade viel zum Lachen hatte, liege ich nun vor Lachen fast am Boden. 

 

k.A., wie ich auf Folgendes gestossen bin ...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ti9VaXEjlA


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. März 2016)

jo BirgirPall ist super, die Lache ist so verdammt ansteckend. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCcN3MWfOEo


----------



## Katamarii (7. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flüssig-Troll.... [emoji16]


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2016)

Der blubbert auch nur.


----------



## Katamarii (7. März 2016)

Der trollt nicht, der blubbert...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Ogil (28. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Frohe Ostern und so


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Frohe Ostern und so 

 

Erinnert mich an die Arrested Development Folge mit Gob


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (11. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wusste gar nicht, dass der dritte Teil einen neuen Spielmodus besitzt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (12. April 2016)

ichsehekeinebildersondernnurbuchstaben.jpg


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2016)

ichsehekeinebildersondernnurbuchstaben.jpg

 

?


----------



## Keashaa (12. April 2016)

CfyqRuLWsAE32ZRh.jpg

Das.


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2016)

Ich sehe das ein und ausgeloggt. Ist ein Bildpfad zu Twitter.


----------



## Keashaa (12. April 2016)

Das erklärt natürlich einiges


----------



## Wynn (12. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## Aun (14. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahahaha


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. April 2016)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 gnihihihihi NSFW!


----------



## Aun (19. April 2016)

old but gold




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. April 2016)

damn you! das wollte ich posten!
tt: shit happens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (25. April 2016)

Musste erst mal nachgucken watt denn da auf der Tube steht, dann XD

 

btt:zwar kein Bild aber Postillion^^

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECNGHWpiX7w


----------



## Aun (26. April 2016)

ilawld
midly spoilered

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (26. April 2016)

ilawld
midly spoilered

Gerade hatte ich es erfolgreich verdrängt...


----------



## Wynn (27. April 2016)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. April 2016)

ilawld
midly spoilered

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

 

I get that reference.


----------



## Aun (27. April 2016)

I get that reference.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ehm woman ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2016)

Sie soll einfach die Kette anlassen, dann ist alles jut.


----------



## Aun (27. April 2016)

wovopn träumst du nachts? ist doch hot as f*ck 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2016)

Mit der Kette... ja  Das ist alles so Meta-Spoiler hier, ZAM wird sicher mad


----------



## Aun (27. April 2016)

Mit der Kette... ja  Das ist alles so Meta-Spoiler hier, ZAM wird sicher mad 


zam hat das alles schon gesehen und sich einen drauf geschrubbelt. den kannst net mehr spoilern 

edit: manche leute lernen dazu         war ich das etwa? ^^



btt



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2016)

Ich musste schmunzeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2016)

aaaaaaalt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau so alt ^^


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 katze kaputt ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

lol


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 awwww


----------



## Grushdak (6. Juni 2016)

Bin gerade über dies "gestolpert"

Finde es schon amüsant, daß der Versand bei dem Preis kostenlos ist.^^

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juni 2016)

Was ist das denn für 'n Teil? Und wieso kostet das 10.000&#8364;? Wie ne Grafikkarte sieht das ja nicht aus.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juni 2016)

Das ist eine Grafikkarte aus dem, meine ich,  derzeit schnellsten Computer (eher Rechenzentrum) der Welt - Tianhe-2.

- also nix für den Normalgebrauch -

 

die _Hewlett-Packard NVIDIA Tesla K20X _


----------



## Aun (9. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2016)

omg ich hab grad so nen lachflash




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



d.va spieler im RL


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LikeTropi (11. August 2016)

allgemein Tiermemes, klassisch und witzig


----------



## Aun (11. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja nee is klar


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2016)

test test


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2016)

test test test


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2016)

Das ist ein Test


----------



## Hund (11. August 2016)

kajsdkljasldkjal kdjklajdklajsd


----------



## Reflox (11. August 2016)

ja nee is klar  

 

"VORSICHT 18+ NEUES SÜCHTIG MACHENDES MMO"

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (12. August 2016)

ja nee is klar  

Ein   ist von mir :-D


----------



## Patiekrice (13. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2016)

http://steamcommunity.com/app/275850/discussions/1/360672383115809276/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yakiros (17. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (22. August 2016)

Die Pferdehalter verstehns 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2016)

zu viele:

 

http://imgur.com/gallery/Fhebv


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. September 2016)

ich würd ja gerne das komplette vid sehen. da fehlt was bzw er sollte die möhre wohl nicht essen ^^


btw: das ist was ich mache, wenn ich zam zu GoT trolle xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2016)

insider inc. sozi rafft es vllt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sly Marbo needs no rules. He's got every rule. 2+/2++ BS7/WS9, FNP, Reanimation, I10, L12, Eternal warrior. His weapon is Heavy 12, Ap1, rending, fleshbane,armor bane, S10


----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Oktober 2016)

Oh oh &#128521;


----------



## Aun (20. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mustard race!


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Oktober 2016)

Dabei wäre das korrekte Verhalten den Spieleentwicklern mit Mord zu drohen.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. November 2016)

da zam so ne schöne volage hatte: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. November 2016)

bwahahahahahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2016)

da zam so ne schöne volage hatte:

Ferkel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Dezember 2016)

insider inc. sozi rafft es vllt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sly Marbo needs no rules. He's got every rule. 2+/2++ BS7/WS9, FNP, Reanimation, I10, L12, Eternal warrior. His weapon is Heavy 12, Ap1, rending, fleshbane,armor bane, S10



Gucke nie in den Thread. Sollte ich vllt öfter mal machen.


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 word!


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2016)

triggering activated 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Dezember 2016)

triggering activated 
[...]



 ... thats a good1


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2016)

triggering +1000



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/uzWhMc7.mp4 <<<<< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Januar 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/uzWhMc7.mp4





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2017)

2017 goals:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




checkmate!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verdammte feminazis!


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Januar 2017)

Man: "Hello!"
Feminazi: "This is sexual harassment, I call the police!"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpvnO0p9KvU


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Januar 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12japptvck0


----------



## Combust90 (1. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4nVkL6oGAbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Das ist so genial.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Februar 2017)

Bin bis in den Feminismus und wieder zurück gerückt!


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Februar 2017)

Mein Gott ist die Olle peinlich.


----------



## ZAM (6. Februar 2017)

Ich möchte da eigentlich eher weinen statt zu lachen.


----------



## Nexilein (6. Februar 2017)

Ich möchte da eigentlich eher weinen statt zu lachen.

 

Ging mir auch so.

Dieses Mädel ist gruselig, aber die beiden Typen finde ich auch nicht besser.

 

Außerdem klingt das für mich alles irgendwie nach Berliner-Hipster-Theater 4.0; da fehlt mir komplett der Zugang.


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 old but gold


----------



## Aun (19. März 2017)

für zam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2017)

The Honeybadger ... Look at that, what a badass ...   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Mai 2017)

Wenn du eigentlich sauer bist, aber es gibt Kuchen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Mai 2017)

http://imgur.com/gallery/V0gND

rekt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lawl


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Mai 2017)

Aun ahhahahhahahahahhahhaa


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2017)

Das war ca. auch meine Reaktion gerade.


----------



## Bullinga (12. Mai 2017)

Ohh, mann ich kann nicht mehr, ich kipp gleich um


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



burn!


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juni 2017)

Das ist so wahr. 2 Tage Eso und ich kann die Gier schon fast schmecken.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (15. Juni 2017)

foll lustig


----------



## CadBane123 (28. Juni 2017)

lolld hard at this one!


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1vx3_2ks5qQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch anders herum ^^


----------



## Rexo (29. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. August 2017)

Der wahre Grund, warum Kylo Ren seinen Vater Han Solo getötet hat:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (10. August 2017)

[attachment=14171:Screenshot004.jpg][attachment=14172:Screenshot005.jpg]

 

Wirklich kreative Ergebnisse des Nameneditors


----------



## Aun (11. August 2017)

und schrotti so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2017)

Man könnte glatt meinen du wärst Bremenfan.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2017)

weder noch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2017)

Solange es nicht der Bvb ist, is alles gut.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2017)

Solange es nicht der Bvb ist, is alles gut.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha sehr gut


----------



## Schrottinator (24. August 2017)

Vom Rocketbeans-Tweet geklaut.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2017)

no shit sherlock


----------



## Schrottinator (24. August 2017)

Auf 9-fag entdeckt, keine Ahnung gehabt, jetzt blöd rumpöbeln.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2017)

wenn ich das bild über twitter nicht kopieren kann? ach weißt du was? leck mich am arsch


----------



## Schrottinator (24. August 2017)




----------



## spectrumizer (25. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. September 2017)

da fehlt der jesus, wegen jesus is watching you masturbate ^^


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2017)

Als Dantes Inferno 2 gecancelt wurde, hab ich bisschen geweint. Teil 1 war g r o ß a r t i g.


----------



## Aun (22. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2017)

ea fickt alle. ein glück kauf ich den scheiß nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combust90 (22. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Dezember 2017)

Long Post inc

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=973J7DqPTFo


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2018)

würde ich auch weinen.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. Januar 2018)

Na hoffentlich.... So was von ein schlechter Schnitt... ... ... ... und erst der Aufdruck *fg  -.-

 

Edith meint H&M steht für Hitler und Mengele


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrqkY5pOHBs


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2018)

mein seelenverwandter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und in zaunnähe liegen überall spannungsabfälle ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. Januar 2018)

Klassisches Wortspiel^^

 

und mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge habe ich dieses Bild gefunden:

[attachment=14196:AnnoOfflineXDF.jpg]


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2018)

qwdeqwedqweqewd qwdq weqw qrwe


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frh-y118akA


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Januar 2018)

the difference between cats and dogs :^)


----------



## Aun (25. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Quentaros (1. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2018)

+1 a

um mal den ZAM zu machen:

AAAAAAALLLLTTTTT (genau wie zam)


----------



## Ka-Ch-Inga (2. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann nach zwei Jahren immer noch drüber lachen ^^


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2018)

+1 a

um mal den ZAM zu machen:

AAAAAAALLLLTTTTT (genau wie zam)


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitch du willst es so!


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Februar 2018)

Komm du mal in das Alter, wo du Nachts 3x aufstehst, um 1x pinkeln zu gehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2018)

Immer noch besser als 1x aufzustehen um 3x zu pinkeln.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Februar 2018)

Ist Aun nicht älter als ZAM?


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2018)

nein ^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2018)

Ist Aun nicht älter als ZAM?

Er sieht nur sehr viel älter aus. ^^


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2018)

Er sieht nur sehr viel älter aus. ^^

 

was die anzahl deiner grauen haare aber nicht begründet ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0loa7ahALs


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/DGEE8VQ.mp4

"The GIF" in WoW Version


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Februar 2018)

Kalkofe ... 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHWJRCAvrGQ


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2018)

da merkt man mal wieder wie sehr die ostelbspacken die brandenburger seenspacken mögen. oh man tut das weh. und die wundern sich, dass sich touristisch nichts tut....

achja und kalki ++1! onkel hotte ftw!


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Februar 2018)

Ja, Kalkofes Mattscheibe und Onkel Hottes Märchenstunde ... Was hab ich da in meiner "Jugend" schon Atemnot gehabt und Tränen gelacht nach 'ner guten Tüte.


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2018)

ein zwerglein hängt im walde .... ^^


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warum nicht gleich so... aber neee kinderfilm, die blagen würden ja flennen


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52Ua_zj6Mh8


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schrotti muss mal einige dinge erklären!


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2018)

so wird in anhalt, wo ich herkomme, auch gesprochen. die preußen haben abgefärbt. einglück kein mansfelderisch ^^ justav jib jas!


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2018)

schrotti muss mal einige dinge erklären!

 

Sonic 1,2,3, dann Adventures und Sonic Adventures 2 und die Olle zum Schluss stellt Sonic 06 dar.

Sechs Spiele in chronologischer Reihenfolge auf einer Stage, Green Hill Zone, nachgespielt.

 

Der Comic ist fast so dämlich wie die Vorlage, nimmt aber die ganze Sache mit Humor.


----------



## Aun (25. Februar 2018)

danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ololololol






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich hab mich grad bepisst vor lachen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2018)

autsch ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Februar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zam war dabei, damals vor 25 jahren. wie fühlt man sich, wenn man sooo alt ist?


----------



## spectrumizer (1. März 2018)

Oh ja, das kenn ich auch noch.


----------



## Manowar (1. März 2018)

Dito..

Ich dachte immer "so schlimm kanns nicht sein".

Aber man hat echt so Momente, wo man einfach merkt "Kacke..ich wurd echt älter" und es einem so garnicht gefällt.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



want!


----------



## spectrumizer (2. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myXi1KMyClc


----------



## spectrumizer (6. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_PSKpmSEoo


----------



## Martin969 (9. März 2018)

Hahhaha die Fotos sind wirklich lustig.Ich finde die Memes eigentlich lustig,aber die Fotos finde ich lustiger.


----------



## Aun (12. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (20. März 2018)

https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8121978112/h54DA4911/

 

*muahahaha*


----------



## Fordtaurus (24. März 2018)

[attachment=14210:2959745517.jpg]

 

[attachment=14211:2954160817.jpg]


----------



## Aun (27. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. März 2018)

Muss man BotW gespielt haben, um das zu verstehen?


----------



## Aun (27. März 2018)

naja der joke ist: man kann den dialog mit der kack eule mit b skippen. und da man da permanent b drückt verpasst man den richtigen moment und der kauz fängt von vorne an


----------



## Aun (30. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ahahahahahaha ich brech ab


----------



## spectrumizer (30. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfnrzeMjtUI


----------



## Fordtaurus (31. März 2018)

hmmm jep Herr Kalkofe ist auch als FRAU Kalkofe sooo genial 



Spoiler



oder als JESUS



 

Herrlich wie er die Religidioten karrikiert, und dann immer die ganzen "MIMIMIMIMIIIIIIII!" Texte dadrunter

 

[attachment=14212:Triple facePalm.jpg]


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. April 2018)

Lachen oder Weinen 

[attachment=14213:VivaLaVulva_galleriegroesse.jpg]

 

https://youtu.be/Frh-y118akA

 

Tante Edith hat gerade noch wat bei Yt gefunden, jaja der jute Jürgen v. d. Lippe.

Der Mann is mit auf jeden sympatischer als die von der Leyen

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njyB9ueroL0


----------



## Aun (2. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lawl


----------



## spectrumizer (7. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX9kPd_6kb0


----------



## Aun (10. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ololol der shitstorm ist zu geil


----------



## spectrumizer (12. April 2018)

Please mansplain.


----------



## Aun (13. April 2018)

dc lässt nach teen titans go nun auch die real version gegen die wand fahren.
beast boy ist eientlich komplett grün
raven müsste grau/komplett weiß sein
und starfire ist eigentlich ein oranges aliens mit grünen augen und roten haaren und sieht nicht aus wie ne new yorker crack nutte


----------



## spectrumizer (13. April 2018)

Hrhrhhr ... I see.


----------



## Aun (13. April 2018)

nicht zu vergessen: robin und cyborg wurden noch nicht gesichtet. da kann also noch was kommen. aber der shitstorm bis heute war einfach ein fest


----------



## spectrumizer (16. April 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84ti8f9jeNg


----------



## Patiekrice (17. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Das dazugehörige Thema der Umfrage hier im Forum war weg, bevor ich das Bild dort noch posten konnte. D:


----------



## Aun (17. April 2018)

also ich nehme immer ah64-apache angriffshelikopter


----------



## Volker1234 (24. April 2018)

Hi,

 

ich bin eh der Meinung das der Mensch immer lachen sollte.

 

Viele Grüße

Volker1234


----------



## Fordtaurus (25. April 2018)

[attachment=14218:HAHAnoOwl.jpg]


----------



## Aun (26. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. April 2018)

[attachment=14219:Iceberg Lounge Harley-Ivy-Catwoman and me.png]

 

Yeah - get the gem cherry 

 

 

 

[attachment=14220:Supergirl an I.png]


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Mai 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ-fbWqO8RA


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

war mir unsicher ob hier oder in dem "was regt euch auf"-Thread. Waum lässt man sich seinen Umzug/Verlobung donaten? Wenn es durch Abo-Zahlungen zustande kommt; cool. Aber so etwas als "Goal" angeben finde ich einfach lächerlich.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Mai 2018)

Scheinbar weil es Leute gibt, die dafür bezahlen.

 

Aber nur 800 &#8364; für Umzug UND Verlobung ... Wird wohl nur 'n Ring ausm Kaugummi-Automaten oder sowas.


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^ lol. das netz geht ziemlich steil


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Mai 2018)

WTF ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jh5eqBcYWg


----------



## Fordtaurus (29. Mai 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TcCotx3sgw

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvfD_OEQPso


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2018)

bilder motherfuckers!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Fordtaurus (9. Juni 2018)

Hach ja das liebe Leid der Heiler. Bin jetzt in DCUO auch gerade mit meinem Mainchar als Heiler/DD unterwegens. Durfte mir auch letztens in nem Eliteraid anhören ich sei ein, wenn nicht gar der SCHLECHTESTE Heiler, den X oder Y gesehen hätten. ÄHHHHH JA  schon mal was von AOE gehört? Movementgümpel, da ist meine tote Omma mit Rollator aggieler als IHR... öhhhm der TANK möchte mit DEM Equipment ELITE laufen?  ähhhhh ja neee is kla, Warum stand Dein Vater nicht auf.... ... dann hätte ich Dich  niemals kennen gelernt.... ...

 

Btt: [attachment=14226:1607105_835377693157319_4391081475184780125_n.jpg]

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox5CKhITQB0&t=182s


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juni 2018)

bilder motherfuckers!


Nun nicht mehr.


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Juni 2018)

ihr nehmt sofort den titel von dem thread zurück! was soll der mist hier jetzt auch noch videos zu posten?


----------



## Aun (24. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juni 2018)

Das war aber auch 'n "Golden Goal" ... Meine Fresse.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juli 2018)

W T F ...       
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYHDj2sB-rc


----------



## Fordtaurus (9. Juli 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRJir1IGKZM

 

Neid?! Neeeiiin ne


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Juli 2018)

Comic-Con 2018 Cosplay.

 

Drei Mal dürft ihr raten, wen die beiden darstellen. Perfekt getroffen, würde ich sagen. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Zam


----------



## Aun (2. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. August 2018)

Ich schmeiss mich weg ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yH4h73RDeE


----------



## Fordtaurus (9. August 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chFZmqQiwfc


----------



## spectrumizer (9. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (10. August 2018)

[attachment=14237:101116.jpg]


----------



## Aun (11. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. August 2018)

[attachment=14238:MolchLurchLoboLOOOOL.jpg]

 

 

Wat einem YT nicht so alles vorschlägt.... fast so gut wie der Diablo2-Namensgenerator...z.B. Fanatischer Fanatiker als Mob oder

das "karmesienrote Juwel der Langeweile" ohne Scheiss.. echt mal so gedropt... hab sogar hier im Thema Bildschirmfotos gepostet

frei nach dem Motto "Screenshot or it didn´t happened!"


----------



## spectrumizer (18. August 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4bC7VkRCws


----------



## Aun (19. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gnihihihihi


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2018)

https://imgur.com/GQDRTEl


----------



## Aun (24. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ololol


----------



## Aun (27. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



iwie find ich das gebashe super ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (13. September 2018)

KLO TO GO 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. September 2018)

JoJo, wenn man(n) eine Flasche O-Saft getrunken hat, hat man(n) doch ne prima Reisetoilette, zu mindest für das flüssige Bedürfniss.

Btt.:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPUM-fFqHEA


----------



## Fordtaurus (24. September 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGKwx-BFO0E


----------



## Aun (24. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw postet eure scheiss videos in den was hört oder seht ihr gerade thread.......


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2018)

[attachment=14239n4L5AwXcAEj7R7.jpg]

Quelle: https://twitter.com/tweetingwoods/status/1044285245749628928


----------



## spectrumizer (25. September 2018)

btw postet eure scheiss videos in den was hört oder seht ihr gerade thread.......



Nö. Siehe Threadtitel. Gnihihi.


----------



## Aun (26. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm


----------



## Reflox (26. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dackel93 (17. Oktober 2018)




----------



## spectrumizer (18. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Oktober 2018)

jaja bmw fahrer. nicht nur zu demm zum blinken. manmanman man füllt kein wasser in die 710 öffnung


----------



## Aun (22. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommentar:
"Ist das der Drachenlord bei seiner selbstständigen Schichtarbeit?"


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikolajPL (18. November 2018)

Für mich immer noch der Klassiker als alter WoW'ler.
https://www.youtube....h?v=NnM7j2JmsfU


Wohl eher als alter CS'ler.
Das "geh ma lang und zwei short" klingt doch eher nach de_dust2 ...


----------



## Aun (19. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riko12 (3. Dezember 2018)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Ich habe das Bild schon mehrfach gesehen, habe aber KEINE Ahnung was daran witzig ist. Könnte bitte jemand die Situation für mich aufklären?


 

Er ist Bombenentschärfer und der hinter ihm will die Papiertüte zum Platzen bringen, um ihn zu erschrecken..das ist witzig.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LeF72k721U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2019)

Da war zwar nichts explizites im letzten Beitrag, aber ich habe den trotzdem mal entfernt - Sorry Aun.


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Januar 2019)

Zum Glück hab ich's vorher schon gesehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Februar 2019)

Die meisten Spam Mails kommen ja bekanntermaßen in einem schlechten Deutsch daher. Aber diese hier toppt das Ganze dann doch noch etwas. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2019)

Ich nix verstehn


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Februar 2019)

Die Regenbogen Verschwörung!

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_c6HsiixFS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vzol_V-Evqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HLGU7G-unkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



voltaire is best! (man sollte den text nicht unbedingt übersetzen   )

und der klassiker





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QEPHLPmt914

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. März 2019)

So much cringe ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bOjf8zjh42Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (5. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kUopKcRLNGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (7. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrJVZZLv2GE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. April 2019)

Aun schrieb:


>


 

WTF ... Was für ein unerwarteter Plot-Twist.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. April 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 

Passend dazu ...

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMNJFpVxg4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (9. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wer ne erklärung braucht melden


----------



## spectrumizer (16. April 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> wer ne erklärung braucht melden


*meld*

@TopiC:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xfJAKkjVOVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (16. April 2019)

Ham die keinen Gartenschlauch oder wie oder was... und nach 3 Minuten (zu Recht) keiffen und Zetern könnte die Olle ja auch mal nen Eimer mit Wasser füllen...

Aber schon geil, hat mich gut unterhalten


----------



## spectrumizer (17. April 2019)

Ich hab's schon mindestens 10x geschaut und muss jedes Mal auf's Neue feiern. Selbst wenn ich grad beim schreiben nur dran denke ...


----------



## Aun (17. April 2019)

das original, wo er die hecke abfackelt ist noch besser.

btt:
bei dem bild handelt es sich um das "death korps of krieg". haben sich in einem nuklearen krieg selbst vernichtet und wollen sich im grimdark universum rehabilitieren. (ich empfehle den 1d4chan artikel!). empathielose soldaten, die alles und jeden wegen alles und jedem töten bzw getötet werden. töten beim kleinsten anzeichen von häresie alles und jeden. blümchen überreichen reicht schon *blämblämbläm*

ja sry für außenstehende nicht ganz so lustig ^^ ( wenn man sich aber mal halbwegs (lol viel erfolg) in die story und die aberwitzigen geschichten dieses universums eingelesen hat ist man eigtl nur am grinsen, weils so abartig dämlich ist.


----------



## Aun (17. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. April 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> das original, wo er die hecke abfackelt ist noch besser.


Das Original? Link? 



Aun schrieb:


> ja sry für außenstehende nicht ganz so lustig ^^


Ja doch, die Darlegung vermittelt den Humor dahinter schon ganz gut.


----------



## Fordtaurus (23. April 2019)

[attachment=14246:CoffeePENISlel.jpg]

 

uffta, gibbet dat auch für Frauen?

"We know how big your boobs are based on what you like"

oder

"We know how deep is your love? Based on what you like!"

 

Popup nerven, können aber auch, wie jenes, eine kurzweilige Bespaßung sein


----------



## spectrumizer (28. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30WliUgj2d0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2019)

Truckerzz is gut.


----------



## Aun (2. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Mai 2019)

__ Facebook
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Facebook. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nsfw. anschauen auf eigene gefahr. ziemlich verstörend der typ


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Mai 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> __ Facebook
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



WTF.


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2019)

__ Facebook
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Facebook. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



noch son schmankerl. voll dabei der typ


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4-R3JvGdJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2019)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1123121610851061766

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2019)

Ist das nicht der Typ aus dem Disney Club (früher) ?


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2019)

jap.


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=An24-I_T-ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfAY1B8KcBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0XMlo2teaOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Juli 2019)

[attachment=14252:TwitchPRIMELO0o0OoO0Oo0olL.png]  

 

 

 

ehhh hab ich was verpasst`Wer ist jetzt Königin von Europänesien  ? Angela Raute Merkel   - Ursula von der Borg   oder wie oder wat? ... ick bün verwirrt


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juli 2019)

Wtf, Merkel hat sich offenbar selbst gekrönt!


----------



## Fordtaurus (7. Juli 2019)

Ein Bild aus meinem Kopfkino:

 

Die Frauke Petri wird zur Diktatorin von Deutschland gewählt - Sie steht auf ner Bühne und ihre Anhänger/Fans (da steckt fanatisch drinnen) stehen in Massen davor und rufen frenetisch

 

*||: HEIL PETRI Heil PETRI | und während ich dort gechillt mit meinem Angelzeugs vorbei gehe verschwimmt das Gerufe zu einem "Petri Heil!"*


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qProQ5QUH9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2019)

https://funkergaming.com/storm-area...hxaxN1gHXPRRth6UWh3f26ERrfxyH-WL_qpy2ClcP_AeA

allein die beschreibung. brüller


----------



## spectrumizer (3. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kitic (14. August 2019)

wirklich lustig


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. August 2019)

[attachment=14254:LooooLolololosch.png]

 

Na wenn die wüssten... dann bekäme ich eventuell auch noch ne Ehrung für die schönsten Flüche/Beleidigungen vor dem Bildschirm 

Naja hört ja keiner und ich schreibe immer sehr zurrückhaltend und freundlich. Sogar bei Niederlagen bedanke ich mich meistens für das Match

und wünsche viel Glück für die nächsten Matches, auch wenn der Blutdruck etwas höher als normal sein sollte.

 

Damit es kein Spam wird einfach mal meinen letzten Beitrag bearbeitet

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRv7G7WpOoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

KIWIhumor, die sin ja mal so was von kreativ und lustig

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q8zwIphm5r4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutkind1975 (20. Oktober 2019)

Achtung, für Satire wird man als Gamer aktuell gesperrt auf FB

 

 



__ Facebook
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Facebook. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

daher habe ich mir spaßeshalber erlaubt mit beiden Accounts ne sperre zu provozieren. 

Zugegeben, über das Bild kann man Diskutieren, ich sehe es aber wie viele andere als reine Satire an.


----------



## Blutkind1975 (20. Oktober 2019)

Uff das ist krass, bin etwas verwirrt ^^



Aun schrieb:


> __ Facebook
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8i2WPxXxS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich schmeiß mich weg ...


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2019)

Der Typ der die vids synchronisiert ist echt der Brüller


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OmCCJHnYOUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2020)

Sehr viele Bilder unter diesem Tweet





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1228001480969461760

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. Februar 2020)

https://www.amazon.de/Quaan-Schönheit-Schatten-glänzend-Eyeliner-Kosmetika/dp/B07HGS1LR6?th=1&psc=1 

 

Quaan-Schönheit 
Quaan-Schönheit 5 Farbe Auge Schatten, Damen Mode funkeln Pulver Kit Mischen Gel funkeln Augen lose Pulver funkeln Auge Bilden Kit glänzend Eyeliner Kosmetika anpassen
Preis:  3,58 €
Preisangaben inkl. USt. Abhängig von der Lieferadresse kann die USt. an der Kasse variieren. Weitere Informationen.
Nutzen Sie Kauf auf Rechnung und bezahlen Sie erst im nächsten Monat.
Größe: Einheitsgröße
Farbe: A

    modern punkten besondere männermode weisses modische dunkelblauen statt trägt man sakko hundefliegen wann gute jürgen farbige preis blaues flüge kombination passendes auf fliegenarten mascherl insekt schwarzem wo kann blauem selbstbinder & die grauem tv smokingfliege jungen welchem outfit rotes gast schweiz h&m englisch grauen pullover dunkelblauem accessoire knigge ohne am black tie im kinderanzug
    felgen nur zürich von floerke als anlass das fliegende insekten hamburg pfarrer abiball kinder wie viele beine hat wien berlin münchen lebensdauer größte menschen stuttgart vermehren sich brummer frankfurt pastor vermehrung wenn hinter wovon ernähren arten entstehen haben tiere wasserflöhe schmäch nach artikel frauen
    Polyester
    juergen übersicht wiki deutschland fernsehpfarrer hautiritation einer homepage bild talkshow wikipedia heute nahrung finden anatomie alles über her schlechte essgewohnheiten entsteht foto deutsch ernährung der sind gut nützlich aufnehmen anzahl sehr viel wiegt kellerlagerung gibt es welt hausfliegen ist isst essen alle verschiedene leben frühzeitiges altern steckbrief aufbau eincremen fressen
    halloween umhang kostüme vampir kostüm dracula mit kapuze schwarzer damen vampirumhang kinder mönchskutte schwarz horror mittelalter rotkäppchen rot mädchen graf piratenmantel günstig star wars hippie catwoman herren ninja clown robin hood cowgirl joker meerjungfrau hexenumhang supergirl teufelshörner kleidung piratin polizei zombie teufel cape maske hexenhut hexennase abba kapuzenumhang
    kinderkostüme vampirzähne prinzessin roter deko für karneval dekoration flower power masken morphsuit schwarzes faschingskostüme werwolf vampirkostüm freddy krüger kinderkostüm sensenmann hexenkostüm zorro alien hexe jason verkleidung schwarze umhänge cowboy vampirgebiss fasching stehkragen samtumhang kürbis shop vampirin hexen gruselkostüme fledermaus lang günstige frauen weißer zauberer


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. Februar 2020)

wie viele beine hat wien --- kinderkostüm sensenmann --- hautiritation einer homepage

 

 

Wie kommen solche "Produktbeschreibungen", respektive deren "Überstzungen" zustande? Ein grottig schlechtes Übersetzungsprogramm?

Ein indischer 1Rupienjobber auf Droge der einfach wild Wörter aus dem Duden zusammenschreibt? Und vor allem...

WER ZUM HENKER KAUFT SO ETWAS?!


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2020)

Furry, Pr0n1 und Pr0n2 sind offensichtlich die gleichen Ziel-Laufwerke ;p


----------



## Aun (24. Februar 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Furry, Pr0n1 und Pr0n2 sind offensichtlich die gleichen Ziel-Laufwerke ;p


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nene der hat nur 3 mal die gleiche platte und rein zufällig gleich viel inhalt drauf!!!! isch schwör 11!elf!!


----------



## Fordtaurus (7. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rp8hvyjZWHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. März 2020)

Toilettenpapier ist doch eh out ...

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r14dDar_ro4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. März 2020)

und vorher hat sich jeder mit kies den arsch abgewischt?

dem werbetexter gehört mal der brägen gespült. deutsches sprech schweres sprech!


----------



## Aun (15. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (22. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5PCWUCv1rnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

 

Und wer rettet jetzt wie die Menschheit?

Idiocracy ist doch eine Dokumentation auf real existierenden Ereignissen oder etwa nicht?

 

 

Man beachte bitte das like/dislike Verhältniss. Man könnte fast zu Annahme kommen, daß die Leute das nicht mögen


----------



## Aun (22. März 2020)

^ was für ne riesen große scheisse!


----------



## Fordtaurus (23. März 2020)

Es gibt viele die hoffen das es nur ein vorgezogener Aprilscherz ist


----------



## spectrumizer (24. März 2020)

"Snowflake is non-binary ..." ... W T F ...


----------



## Fordtaurus (27. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iU2hy0L5lgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. März 2020)

Köstlich!


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. April 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Santas-Husband-Daniel-Kibblesmith/dp/0062748742

 

Lachen oder weinen, ich weiß nicht so recht? Vor allem ist das der Typ, der die neuen "New Warriors" verbrochen hat.


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. April 2020)

[attachment=14273:Marvellikedislikequote200k.png]

 

Ich verliere nicht den Glauben und die Hoffnung, daß es doch noch so etwas wie Gerechtigkeit gibt.

Dieses like/dislike Verhältnis und die Kommentarspalte lassen jedwede schlechte Laune bei mir verfliegen 

 

Ein wirklich lustiges Trickfilmchen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTWuZav-elY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. April 2020)

[attachment=14278elaWAS.jpg]


----------



## Aun (19. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xyIzhRvtIJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOo77Uc8Nfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (9. Juni 2020)

zam bist du das?   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2020)

Ne, der Typ ist zu hässlich - da war Vigo noch attraktiver.


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSFHsuNdYjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2020)

Wäre doch trotzdem erst Mittag. Und warum sollte ein Jahreswechsel irgendwas verbessern?


----------



## Fordtaurus (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5PCWUCv1rnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Immer wieder, ein mal auf das like/dislike Verhältniss geschaut und schon bekomme ich ein Lächeln ins Gesicht

Dann habe ich mal "to kibble" in den Übersetzer gegeben uuuuund ... ... ... ... bwuahhahahahHAHAHAHAhaha

das heißt "etwas schroten" oder "etwas mahlen".. dat hat der Kibblesmith echt gut hinbekommen... Marvel geschrotet, okay Disney ging helfend zur Hand, aber trotzdem.... Herrlich die Kommentarsektion darunter... dafür mal BIG Rehspeck(t) an die Leutz von Marvel... die Eier zu haben, die Kommentarsektion offen zu lassen 

Beim nächsten Ton ist es 19Uhr und 84 Minuten!?!


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wäre doch trotzdem erst Mittag. Und warum sollte ein Jahreswechsel irgendwas verbessern?


 

in den englisch sprechenden ländern gibts nur 12. am/pm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2020)

Ist doch immer noch da?

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2020)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ist doch immer noch da?


 

you've been rickrolled


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2020)

Aun schrieb:


> you've been rickrolled


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (27. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbBBX4Q_eek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. Februar 2021)

[attachment=14299:NoPartyLoooL.jpg]

 

[attachment=14300:photo_2021-02-01_05-10-28.jpg]


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2021)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> photo_2021-02-01_05-10-28.jpg


 

Ich habe alles sofort verstanden.


----------



## FantasyLisa (20. März 2021)

also mich bringen immer ein frisches Paar Sneaker zum fröhlich sein


----------



## Aun (20. März 2021)

FantasyLisa schrieb:


> also mich bringen immer ein frisches Paar Sneaker zum fröhlich sein


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## couchpotato1234 (26. April 2021)

in diesem Thread könnte ich wirklich Stunden verbringen :-) Sehr lustig was ihr da alle so verschickt! ich finde eigentlich wirklich fast alles lustig was mit Katzen zu tun hat HAHAHA


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. August 2021)

ich bin grad am flennen   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2021)

Ferkel .. äh Pferde.


----------



## Aun (11. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrubbe (6. Dezember 2022)

couchpotato1234 schrieb:


> in diesem Thread könnte ich wirklich Stunden verbringen :-) Sehr lustig was ihr da alle so verschickt! ich finde eigentlich wirklich fast alles lustig was mit Katzen zu tun hat HAHAHA


bahah, genau das wollte ich soeben auch sagen. Katzenvideos und überhaupt Haustiere auf Abwegen heitern mich ungemein auf  oder mein Gemüse Favorit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

